# interview the person below you, round 2



## Terri in WV

How about another round since we have a few new folks stopping in?

For those that aren't familiar with it, answer the question that the person above you asked and then post a question for the next person to answer.

So....

What is one thing that you want to accomplish next year?


----------



## rhaige9

A proper house for the chickens. 

What skill do you have that has come in the most handy this year?


----------



## sustainabilly

I've discovered that I have more of the ability to adapt to adverse circumstances than I thought. It was empowering. Still making mistakes, but the learning process is rewarding. 

If you could go one place to see if you wanted to live there, where would it be.


----------



## bajiay

Being frugal and having food storage...

What have you not done this year that you wish you would have?


----------



## arcticow

Planted a big garden. Where would you be if money were no object?


----------



## rkintn

Take my kids and travel the world. What one person would you like to sit and have a conversation with?


----------



## Echoesechos

My paternal grandfather. Very interesting man. 

What has been your greatest accomplishment so far in your life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Being a Father- Whats your favorite recreational activity


----------



## L.A.

Lasting this long having this much FUN!!!!

What do ya think Terri in WV,,,Looks like????

hehehe


----------



## Terri in WV

Well, it looks like she's had a hard day today. :whistlin:

What was your best accomplishment this year?


----------



## sustainabilly

View attachment 19511


What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## rkintn

All my kids home for the holidays..but it won't be happening this year

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes.
What's your middle name?


----------



## rkintn

Rena...Will you be putting out milk and cookies for Santa?


----------



## vicker

Not! 
Innie, or outie?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Innie Gada Da Vida

What's next on your "fun things to do" list?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Walk in the woods for hours and hours, collecting odd bits of nature to bring home, tracking animal signs, and just forgetting that I live in this century...(my brother calls me Grizzlyette Adams like it's a bad thing; I take it as a compliment, lol).

Who do you look up to as your hero/role model and why?



.


----------



## Jaclynne

My grandmother, she overcame great adversities in her life and was always grateful and giving. I remember from an early age thinking if one day people would say of me that I was a 'good woman' in the same tone of respect they spoke of my Granny, my life could be considered a great success!

What is your favorite book and why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honestly? The Holy Bible. It's the only 'book' that makes sense to me. It really does have all the answers, just sometimes I am too thick headed to see...or I don't like the answer, or or or...you get the idea.:grin: If I was told I could only keep one material possession in the world, my Bible would be it.

What is the single greatest regret you have in this life?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What is the single greatest regret you have in this life?


That my husband died so young.

What would you do differently at your place if money were no option?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fence in the entire property-so my dogs could run more free* Who is gong to win the Super Bowl?


----------



## L.A.

Denver (Southern Wyoming)

Who would you like to go skinny dipping with ??


----------



## sustainabilly

Amy Lee.
What one movie has touched you the most deeply.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kramer vs Kramer. 
It broke my young heart


Which season is your favorite?


----------



## Terri in WV

Fall

What one thing would you like for Christmas?


----------



## lonelytree

.22 ammo

You are in a cabin, all windows face south, a bear walks by, what color is the bear?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Brown, Have you seen Santa yet?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. He brought me a bottle of spiced rum.

Have you ever seen a miracle?


----------



## Terri in WV

Yes, I have four of them living with me.

Morning or night person?


----------



## L.A.

Depends on what time it is

Favorite song?


----------



## bajiay

My Wish For You
by Rascal Flatts

Favorite thing about prepping?


----------



## sustainabilly

Slow Dance More, Kenny Rodgers

What behavior can you not stand?

Oops:facepalm:


----------



## sustainabilly

Dang, you beat me bajiay. Ladies first.


----------



## sustainabilly

Confidence in having what's necessary. 
How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## vicker

Over easy. 
What is your favorite wild food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Elk

What scares the crap out of you?


----------



## L.A.

You ST girls

How do you like your steak?


----------



## sustainabilly

Medium well. Have you ever made a salad from nothing but what grows in you yard?


----------



## Terri in WV

No

Right, left, or ambidextrous?


----------



## lonelytree

Lefties rule, righties drool.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## L.A.

Black

What color are your eyes


----------



## lonelytree

Blue

Do you know what a woolly worm fly is?


----------



## bajiay

no, and let it be noted that I don't like creepy crawly bugs or flying ones either! 

Favorite childhood memory?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Favorite song:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttjh_kK62lY[/ame]

What is the favorite part of your place and why?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

The front porch-the"view" What's your New Years Resolution?


----------



## rkintn

Twp.Tom said:


> The front porch-the"view" What's your New Years Resolution?


To appreciate what I have more, and worry less

Do you sleep with one foot out from underneath the covers? If so, do you ever worry about the monster under the bed grabbing it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am the monster, so no need to worry* Do you like to play in the snow?


----------



## lonelytree

I play in the snow a lot! Bou season a couple years ago.

Do you prefer red or white wine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Merlot, whats your favorite foraging activity?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Toss up, morels or spring onions.

What is your favorite activity in your favorite season?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Planting the garden springtime- What do you want to change?


----------



## vicker

My left rear tire. 
Dog, or cat?


----------



## Jaclynne

Right now, my blood sugar numbers.

Pie or cake?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Pie or cake?

Cake....or death! 

When you want to relax, what is you favorite genre of music?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Anything I've heard a lot, Pachelbel's Cannon works fine, or Aaron Copland. 
Do you speak a second language?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a smattering of French, German, and Spanish. But I wouldn't count any of that as a second language.

Porch swing or blanket by the creek?


----------



## L.A.

Blanket by the creek

Can ya ride a horse


----------



## rkintn

I used to could but haven't sine I broke my back 12 years ago. 

What is your favorite time period?


----------



## vicker

Five seconds from now. 
What is your most valued possesesion?


----------



## L.A.

A Guitar

Do you wear or like pony tails?


----------



## rhaige9

My hair is almost always in a ponytail. Makes me wonder why I have long hair at all. 

Can you drive a stick?


----------



## roadless

No.

What always makes you smile?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Laughing babies
My children
Watching a couple in their 80's 'be in love'
When the sun shines on a bitter cold day

Chips or sweets?


----------



## lonelytree

Neither, raw veggies.

Ford, Chevy, Dodge or other?


----------



## roadless

Harley.

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## WhyNot

Yes, three.

When was the last time you truly pampered yourself?


----------



## doingitmyself

I get paid to pamper everybody else, so never.

Do you kill things? "hunt/fish"


----------



## L.A.

Well,,yes,,actually I harvest,,,

How often do ya giggle?


----------



## Jaclynne

Daily. 

Are you proud of where you come from?


----------



## roadless

Not really.

What is your never fail to please dinner?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Chicken Chipotle Cheese Tenderloins
Green Bean Casserole
Homemade Skin on Baby Red Mashed potatoes
Key Lime Pie Tarts

(My kids are the recipients of that dinner - I don't cook for anyone else these days)



lonelytree said:


> Why did ST forget the question? Is she drinking?


Uhhhhh, I take the 5th 

Actually, I forgot because two people were texting me and my youngest daughter was venting on the phone in my ear and the dog was dancing to be let out. So much for my quiet night :facepalm:

Question: If you were setting up your place all over again, what is the one thing that you wish you had planned differently

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

Why did ST forget the question? Is she drinking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

She went away to watch Barbara Stanwyck and Dennis Morgan in "Christmas in Connecticut" on TCM.

Do you have a Christmas themed movie that you try to watch at this time of year?


----------



## rkintn

We've been watching nothing but Christmas themed movies tonight.....Elf, A Charlie Brown Christmas and now, The Santa Clause

Can u name all the reindeer?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Pssst. RK, answer two questions and get us back on track.

~ST


----------



## summerdaze

Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Vixon, Commet, Cupid, Donner and Blitzen...and Rudolph! 

What's your favorite food in the whole wide world? (Mine's Indian food)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Italian Food- Pasta Are you having fun Yet?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes! Watching Tiny House construction videos  I'll re-ask my late-to-the-game question from above:

Question: If you were setting up your place all over again, what is the one thing that you wish you had planned differently?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like to have established a "pet area' exclusively for my Dog Friends*


----------



## L.A.

Question Tom????? hehe,,


----------



## Twp.Tom

Would You like to incorporate a "walk-out basement" in your design?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am sorry I forgot? Do you forget what you are doing sometimes?


----------



## L.A.

Absolutely !!!!


When you stumble,,Do you smile or frown??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I laugh* , Do you think Santa is busy?


----------



## roadless

Smile and giggle.

Dogs or cats?


oops to slow


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cat/dog, alone in the world...Are you happy tonight?


----------



## L.A.

Horses

OOps to fast.....(sorry could't resist)


----------



## roadless

um truthfully naw

Favorite place to be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In "loving Arms" Are you Hungry?


----------



## roadless

Full of Chinese.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Playing outside with my toys. Can you see the Moon?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not from the computer desk, but I'll ck for ya. ( Alas, no moon in sight, but the stars are gorgeous tonight!)

Meanwhile, do you sleep in socks?


----------



## Twp.Tom

yes I do, do you like to snuggle?


----------



## vicker

I do, but someone needs to feed the animals and such. 
Sprinkled or dunked?


----------



## SimplerTimez

(trying to discern if we're discussing cookies, doughnuts or baptisms)

None of the above 

Have you ever spent the night in a hammock sleeping outdoors?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Many.
Have you ever slept outside in the rain. (Sprinkled


----------



## Jaclynne

well yes, at least woke up in it.

what's your best feature?


----------



## bajiay

I'm told my eyes and my smile...YOU pick! 

Chocolate or caramel?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Chocolate! (Dark please...)

Early riser or night owl?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

night owl 

can you name your gr gr gr grandparents - mothers side


----------



## bajiay

Heck no!

Favorite Christmas tradition?


----------



## vicker

Christmas dinner. 
Biscuits or cornbread?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Biscuits(was my nickname)-----Did Santa arrive at your place yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We don't do santa, but the JRT's bought and wrapped some pretty cool stuff!!

Confrontational or Passive


----------



## roadless

Neither.I try for assertive not aggressive.

New Year plans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

To "Live" better, Haircut,or not?


----------



## roadless

Not, long hair is sexy.

Traveling today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.

Shower today or bummin' it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shower soon, Did you say Merry Christmas to you animal friends?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep....the other Jack is buried in the covers!!

When do you start thinking about / planning next years garden??


----------



## L.A.

May,

Do you wake with a smile, before coffee?


----------



## rkintn

Usually. Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Morning* What is your greatest Goal?


----------



## bajiay

To be the best I can be.

What's for dinner today?


----------



## rkintn

Possibly Chinese They will be open today and I'm not sure I feel like cooking later!

Dream vacation?


----------



## L.A.

A month in the Rocky Mountains,,Horse & pack mule

Do you sing soft or loud??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

At the top of my lungs. Make dogs howl, zombies cry, and flowers wilt!!!

Red meat or Chicken?


----------



## rkintn

Red Meat! A nice prime rib or ribeye, medium rare...yum!

Favorite veggie?


----------



## CajunSunshine

All of 'em. I never met a vegetable that I didn't like.

What makes you smile biggest (or laugh hardest)?



.


----------



## L.A.

A mirror,

Car or truck?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jeep

White or wheat bread?


----------



## roadless

Wheat.

Over or under ( tp roll)


----------



## rkintn

I don't care either way just as long as there is some. 

Have you ever whitewater rafted?


----------



## roadless

No but it is on my bucket list.

Have you ever went spelunking?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, just white water rafting and rock climbing in a much younger lifetime, hah!

What is your favorite type of decor?

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

Rustic cabin or lodge.

What us the difference between pink and purple?


----------



## Jaclynne

Being a little blue.

crackers or cornbread with chili?


----------



## L.A.

OOh, tough call,,,uh,,crackers,,

What size hat fits ya?


----------



## bajiay

buttered crackers!

What dessert did you have too much of today?


----------



## bajiay

LA-BRAT! You beat me! 

I don't wear hats, so I don't know!


----------



## Jim-mi

Pumpkin pie

Do you like egg plant . ??


----------



## vicker

71/2 I do babba, ganoush?
Sink like a rock, or swim like a fish?


----------



## viggie

Just round enough to be bouyant 

Fisher(wo)man?


----------



## L.A.

FISh,,,Yep

Long legged or short legged


----------



## SimplerTimez

Short-legged, reach right up to my...

Carhartt's or camo?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Carhartts are over rated and over priced. Walls. 
Red or white?


----------



## roadless

Neither

Smooth or crunchy?


----------



## L.A.

CRUNCHY

Strawberry or Grape


----------



## Twp.Tom

Strawberry* Shaved or Hairy?


----------



## bajiay

Shaved!

Cream filled or frosted?


----------



## Twp.Tom

CrÃ¨me filled* Sweet or Sassy?


----------



## bajiay

Ha Ha! You been reading my profile on the dating site?
BOTH!!!!

pecan or pumpkin?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pumpkin you are too cute!


----------



## bajiay

Where's your question?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Forgot -Mind is slow tired or awake


----------



## bajiay

Very awake!

Strawberries or grapes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Strawberries* Smile or Laugh?


----------



## bajiay

Depends on the situation! More like smile or giggle...

favorite toppings?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Whipped CrÃ¨me Blue eyes,or Brown


----------



## bajiay

Mmmmm....Doesn't matter!

Favorite ice cream?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Butter Pecan soft or smooth?


----------



## bajiay

smooth

satin or cotton?


----------



## Twp.Tom

satin at night cotton in day Happy or Free?


----------



## bajiay

Happy

Equal or not?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Always equal Fair* outgoing or reserved?


----------



## bajiay

outgoing...

jeans or slacks?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bib overalls all the time* Flannel or polyester?


----------



## bajiay

flannel

Marshmellow or chocolate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Chocolate dreams or goals?


----------



## bajiay

Oh, that one's hard! I want both!!

Cowboy hat or baseball cap?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Choo-Choo Charlie- Thomas the Train hickory stripped Dresses or Jeans?


----------



## bajiay

jeans...sometimes dresses

smiles or grumpiness?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Smiles Country or Town?


----------



## bajiay

COUNTRY!!!!

truck or car?


----------



## lonelytree

Huge smiles or laughing until I hit the floor.

Wilderness...... 

What kind of humor do you like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Parody , camp or hike?


----------



## bajiay

camp

eyes or smile?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Smilin' Eyes* Touch or feel?


----------



## bajiay

Feel...

Looks or mind?


----------



## Twp.Tom

You don't mind if I look?


----------



## bajiay

Ha! Ha!

Out on the town or night at home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mind, comfort or security?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Home , friend or companion?


----------



## bajiay

comfort...

The whole fairytale or just logical?


----------



## bajiay

friend!


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like the fairy tale* excited or nervous?


----------



## bajiay

BOTH!!!

Hug or kiss?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Whole Fairy Tail . Kiss goodnight or Big warm Hugs?


----------



## bajiay

Kiss...or two...or three!

Light or dark?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Light* play or relax?


----------



## bajiay

play...then relax!

Bedtime or staying up?


----------



## Jim-mi

Naw . . need my beauty rest . . . . .can't be contrary with out 6 hrs sleep......

One blanket or three?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One good one!

Summer or Winter?


----------



## rkintn

Summer!
Biscuits or cornbread?


----------



## Jim-mi

Either . . or . . . . . as long as there is enough butter to slather on.........

Pumpkin or apple pie?


----------



## rkintn

Apple pie!

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both!!

Beer or Wine?


----------



## foxfiredidit

No beer, a little wine with dinner maybe, but mainly an Evan Williams and Seven in the evening.

What was your most best memory of the nineties?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Birthing my 3 children.

Fight or Flight?


----------



## rkintn

Depends on the situation, usually fight. I never said I was very smart

Favorite historical figure?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Toss up between Nathan Bedford Forrest and Jeb Stuart

What is your favorite country song?


----------



## Terri in WV

I've Always Been Crazy-Waylon Jennings 

Favorite author?


----------



## Brokeneck

Pat Frank....


Whats your favorite time of year?


----------



## Barnbum374

Fall!

What is your favorite veggie?


----------



## azuresky

asparagus

What is your favorite ice cream?


----------



## L.A.

Blue Bunny

Grit your teeth or Cuss


----------



## rkintn

Cuss


What flavor of ice cream?


----------



## roadless

strawberry

Favorite activity as a child ?


----------



## rkintn

Exploring

Have you seen the redwoods in person?


----------



## L.A.

Yes

Ever eat a bug ??


----------



## bajiay

a fly was in my tea! uck!

ranch or bbq?


----------



## Jaclynne

BBQ

scrambled or fried or other


----------



## roadless

All of them.

What would you do if you weren't afraid?


----------



## L.A.

Cry

Whips or chains


----------



## foxfiredidit

> What would you do if you weren't afraid?


 I'm afraid I don't know...anything I reckon

Who do you see as the one person who served as mentor to you?


----------



## roadless

whips

What do you find intriguing?


----------



## L.A.

Girls

What takes your breath away


----------



## roadless

Rivers

How do you deal with stress ?


----------



## Barnbum374

Spending time on the ranch.

Whipped cream or cool whip?


----------



## roadless

Whipped cream.

What do you think about before you fall asleep?


----------



## bajiay

praying all my kids and exs kids (still MY kids) are safe

What do you think about when you wake up?


----------



## Jim-mi

neither . . like my pumpkin pie straight up thank you

shrimp or lobster tails>


opps ya beat me too the whipped cream


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'm a tail guy* Turkey or ham?


----------



## vicker

Yes, thank you. 
Got any cranberry sauce, or would you prefer homemade wild plum jam?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Jam sounds good. Jelly or jam?


----------



## rkintn

Jelly
Crunchy or smooth?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Peanut butter crunchy*-Skin-smooth Smart or Good looking?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Either, or Neither, but don't care as long as they are honest!

Smell of cut grass or smell of apple pie?


----------



## bajiay

Oh! It's you again!!

SMART!!!

Yellow or brown?


----------



## bajiay

Sorry Laura!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Honest,Smart and brown. Awake or tired?


----------



## bajiay

AWAKE!!!

Grilled cheese or burger?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Burger, Iced or Hot Tea?


----------



## bajiay

I like both! Depends on my mood... 

sharp cheddar or provolone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lets Go with the provolone, On pasta or rice?


----------



## vicker

Well, if we're going provolone we need to go pasta. I recommend fettuccini. 
Shall we go with the red or Alfredo?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The red, and Chianti?


----------



## Jim-mi

I want to reach back up and grab that grilled cheese..

Small curd or large?


----------



## roadless

Both.

Guilty pleasure?


----------



## L.A.

Fantasies

silence or background


----------



## Jim-mi

A pound of shrimp

Seafood choice?


----------



## bajiay

silence
salmon or halibut

What's for breakfast?


----------



## L.A.

Popcorn,,,

sardines or smoked oysters


----------



## rkintn

Smoked oysters. Rain or shine?


----------



## roadless

both

outgoing or shy


----------



## L.A.

Shy in person

Sunglasses or not


----------



## roadless

sunglasses.

Where do you find peace?


----------



## L.A.

Music & mountains


Smile or grin


----------



## roadless

giggly smile

blonde, brunette or redhead ?


----------



## Jim-mi

all of the above

With a good mind


----------



## rkintn

Jim-mi forgot a question!

Antique or new?


----------



## lonelytree

Depends on what it is.

You ever have a 3 legged dog?


----------



## rkintn

It wasn't our dog but we loved her anyway. It was a 3 legged Dalmatian

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## roadless

A school Guidance Counselor.

Where would you like to visit?


----------



## L.A.

Australia Outback

What melts your heart


----------



## rkintn

L.A. said:


> Australia Outback
> 
> What melts your heart



The sight of my kids laughing and carefree

Great Barrier Reef or Ayers Rock?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Great Barrier Reef. Ayer's Rock/Uluru is nice, but it kinda' reminds me of a pink version of Stone Mountain...plus the locals don't like you to climb on it.

Do you have a place in your yard (or near by) where you like to watch sunsets or sunrises?


----------



## roadless

Not anymore.

What are your quirks?


----------



## Jim-mi

Perfect people don't have quirks . . . . I am so blessed....................lol

Blue days?


----------



## roadless

naw just the nights.

What can you teach to another?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe patience.

What constitutes a "cold day" where you live?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Under 60 degrees

Favorite music genre?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hard to pick a favorite for me, but, from most to least, this is probably what I listen to: Folk/Rock, Classical, Blues, and older country "stuff". 

What living musician/musical act would you go out of your way to hear sing/make music?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oooh, that's a tough one. Hm.

Al di Meola, Acoustic Alchemy, oh and Adam Hurst for starters (my mind must sort alphabetically, lol)

What is your favorite 'comfort' food?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pizza, What do you feel is your best Quality?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Is an immune system a quality...if so, I'll say that.

What's the first signal/sign in your area that Spring is around the corner?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Daffodils*,Where do you go when your alone?


----------



## bajiay

Physically-the river
Mentally-a waterfall

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Having my heart broken.

What is your current greatest challenge?

~ST


----------



## roadless

That I will never love and be loved in "that" way again.

What are you most proud of ?


----------



## L.A.

How humble I am

Hold it in or quietly sneak it out?


----------



## rkintn

Sneak it out and blame the boy

Where are you right now?


----------



## SimplerTimez

At my computer desk...

Where would you LIKE to be right now?

~ST


----------



## rkintn

On a beach, toes in the sand and a tropical drink in my hand

glasses or contacts?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Contacts, at the moment. Glasses in the drawer.

Silk or satin?

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

Flanel

Favorite cookie?


----------



## summerdaze

Pecan Sandies

I can write backward. Do you have any unusual abilities? (If not, then nanny nanny boo boo)


----------



## SimplerTimez

I can wiggle my ears, and taught my grandson to do the same 

Tea or Coffee?

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

Coffee with Baileys.

Last traffic ticket?


----------



## vicker

Reckless driving 
I was innocent!
A white lie, or the truth?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A$40 parking ticket in Townsville, Queensland.

What is the fastest you've ever driven a car/truck/land based vehicle?


----------



## vicker

A little over 165mph. Not the same time as the above incident. 
Big, gentle dog , or little mean one?


----------



## Jaclynne

Big, gentle dog

orange juice or whole orange


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have both in the house, so it's a push. 

What was the last thing you painted?


----------



## Jim-mi

The structure for a Solar panel rack.

fish or red meat


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Red Meat, mmmmmmm

Going fishing or hosting a dinner for friends and family


----------



## vicker

Ow! Hard choice. Hosting dinner. 
Squirrel, or rabbit?


----------



## L.A.

Cottontail

In tune or tuned in


----------



## vicker

Hopefully tuned in. 
Strings or brass?


----------



## OzarkFarming

Definitely strings.

Coming up on the new year what is one flaw that you would like to change about yourself.


----------



## roadless

Self defeating thoughts.

What would we be surprised to know about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hmmmm.....well.....I wanted, seriously wanted to be a Las Vegas show girl.
Took modeling classes and everything....
Given the opportunity to do 'life' over?
I would have pursued that passion until it became a reality!!

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## rkintn

Sunset. Do you have tattoos?


----------



## roadless

No

What is your passion?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Passion.....like what can I get 'lost in' / something that consumes me that I love?
People, and food.
And I get to live a passionate life, as a bartender in a restaurant!!

Italian food or Chinese food?


----------



## Jim-mi

neither . . .I had a very unpleasent episode with the MSG saturated chinese food one time . . . .Would try again but where I live it would be a very long drive to find chinese.

eggplant or carrots?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Carrots, Furnace or woodburner?


----------



## L.A.

Both

motorcycle or 4 wheeler


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Motorcycle. 4-wheelers are dangerous. (tee hee)

Helmet or no helmet?


----------



## roadless

Have a Harley but like both. (always a helmet)

If your life was a movie what would be the title?


----------



## L.A.

A Breeze on 4 legs


Cows or Cattle


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cattle-don't drink much milk, Soda or pop?


----------



## roadless

Soda.

Spiritual, religious, neither?


----------



## L.A.

Both!!!!!!!

Sparklers or firecrackers


----------



## rkintn

Neither! I like the big ones that go BOOM!

Garden or not?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Garden heck yeah, the bigger the better!!

When you are nervous...do you laugh?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, in the Dentist chair I can't help but laugh, pain too-makes me laugh? Beach or pool?


----------



## L.A.

Swimming hole,,,,

Ice cream or candy


----------



## Jim-mi

ice-cream

bathing suit or nude


----------



## roadless

Former camp nude, ( very private ) anywhere else suit.

How do you pamper yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably eat out too much, mainly to avoid dishwashing I think.

What was the last thing you did that you were uncomfortable about at the outset but glad you did it at the end of the day?


----------



## roadless

Went away for a very nontraditional Christmas.

Excellent question I am going to ask it again.. What is something uncomfortable that you are glad you did.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Recently drove over 6000 miles on the left side of the road with a right hand drive vehicle, and it wasn't that bad at all.

Do you use ceiling fans in your home?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

Favorite shrub?


----------



## L.A.

Butterfly bush

Are ya happy right this minute?


----------



## roadless

Yes, content too!

Favorite movie?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Lonesome Dove

Favorite outdoor activities?


----------



## viggie

Gardening! Fishings probably 2nd. Gonna go snowshowing soon here.

Snowshoeing for you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No snowshoeing this far South, but I love to ski powder...makes the falls fun, and I fall a lot.

Do you still climb trees if the need or desire arises?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes...and swing on swings...play on the rocks......

Who do you admire? Why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Those who serve in the background doing difficult jobs for the benefit of others, and never having a care that they don't get acclaim for their service/efforts. Guess I like those who don't toot their own horn.

What's the biggest tree (either by height or girth) you've ever seen?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

My mother and paternal grandfather.. great friends and role models.
Favorite place to be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Anywhere as long as I am loved!

BBQ sauce NC Style or KC Style?


----------



## foxfiredidit

> What's the biggest tree (either by height or girth) you've ever seen?


 A Bald Cypress that had the top knocked out by a hurricane. That was 76 feet up. The base was 7 1/2 feet in diameter, and hollow inside. It had an old slit in the side of it large enough to walk through. Large enough to lie down (2 folks) and get out of a thunderstorm. No telling how old it was. (Back in the timber buying days then) 



> BBQ sauce NC Style or KC Style?


 Don't recall those two, but that Memphis Style is pretty very good. 


What day of the week, besides Sat. or Sun., is your favorite day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Monday. It's the start of a new week!!

Do you think it's weird that when an adult person is sick, they just want to be held?


----------



## skeeter

Absolutely Not....Even if we are not sick we still like being held

What is your favorite smell?


----------



## vicker

Oh, love smells. I'd have to say a hardwood forest. No, just after you've made love, a woman has a particular smell just below her clavicles, not quite between her breasts. There, I said it 
Hoowee I forgot to ask another one 
Favorite wild flower?


----------



## bajiay

Vicker you crack me up! 

I love them all! We drove across the top of Monte' Cristo in Utah once and there were a bajillion wildflowers up there! One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen...

Favorite tree?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Magnolia

Favorite thing you can touch


----------



## vicker

Little Kids' ear lobes. (noses are a close second ) 
Would you rather be a bird or a fish?


----------



## CajunSunshine

I want to fly like an Eagle...

What is your favorite quote?


----------



## vicker

"Dying ain't much of a living, boy.", Jose Wales. 
Regular, or ethyl?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Don't look ethyl...:facepalm:

Dominate or passive?


----------



## roadless

Neither more like give and take. 

Favorite childhood memory.


----------



## L.A.

Going to my Aunt & Uncles

What's your truck/car s name?


----------



## roadless

Betsy

What was your latest surprise?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My youngest wrecked the car. (she's fine, just more drama in this firetruckin' house) 

What do you do when you are sick?


----------



## roadless

Hunker down on couch with tissues and tea.

Favorite winter activity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Watching hockey!
(winter's only redeeming quality)

Name something you regret buying, and given the chance to do it all over again, you NEVER EVER would have bought it....

(IE: for me, a video game system would have NEVER come into my home)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Peppermint plants, what"s your favorite tool?


----------



## roadless

Prayer, I find it very useful! 

Are you high energy or laid back?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I could power a small city with all the energy I possess.....but I am lookin' to gear down.

Quite voice or BIG voice?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Used to be very High energy-slowin' down , as the years go by* Do you go to Church?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry too slow*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Depends where I am at(inside or out), Do you go to a Church?


----------



## roadless

Nope, haven't found the right fit.

What motivates you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends.
It's been a while since I have been motivated...is that the same as 'driven?'

How do you make a chest cold last only 2 days?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Vick's vapo rub, rain or wind?


----------



## roadless

Both...love storms....as long as I am safe!

Favorite pastime?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Exloring the unknown, Shorts or skirts?


----------



## OzarkFarming

LOL well being that I'm a guy I would have to say shorts but love chasing skirts

Eat out or home-cooked meals


----------



## bajiay

My food taste better than a restaurants any day!

Favorite home cooked meal?


----------



## OzarkFarming

Totally agree home-cooked meals are the best ummmm beef salad Thai hot for sure

Car or truck?


----------



## L.A.

Both & 2 horses

Gum or mint


----------



## arnie

no question here a truck wins hands down . I just missed eat out or home cooked and will agree no way a restrant can compete with my cookin  .how about a big cookout with friends or a smaller inside dinner ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A twofer:

Mint over gum usually. My Dentist likes it better anyway.
Usually grill out 2 or 3 times a year for family gatherings, so I'll say that...but I do have smaller groups of friends over too.

Green, red, or orange tractor?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Red,Green ,and a Grey one* favorite Pie?


----------



## L.A.

Blue,,,hehe
Oops,,,,,,rhubarb
motorcycle windshield or wind in face


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Helmet visor....I never ride w/o a helmet!!

Football or Baseball


----------



## Fowler

Football

Whats your favorite Kama sutra position


----------



## Twp.Tom

Black Bee, Swim or Boat?


----------



## Fowler

Boat and swim

top or bottom?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Top of course---celibacy,or promiscuity?


----------



## Fowler

Celibacy:hair

Bedroom or Kitchen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Anywhere-Celibacy-- lotion or oil?


----------



## vicker

Kitchen. 
Creek or garden ?


----------



## roadless

Both 
Anyone else google black bee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I did(it), indoors/outdoors?


----------



## vicker

Outdoors. 
After googling, did agree with Twp, disagree, have no opinion, ask you SO to come here a minute?


----------



## Fowler

Both

Standing or laying?


----------



## Fowler

vicker said:


> Outdoors.
> After googling, did agree with Twp, disagree, have no opinion, ask you SO to come here a minute?


Me no understand question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sort of kneelin' sittin', Passion/lust?


----------



## Fowler

Passion!!!!

Verbal or quiet


----------



## Twp.Tom

Talkin all the time,, going to study Kama suthra?


----------



## Fowler

I wrote the book...LOL
Whats your sign?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Baby I'm a Leo, boots or barefoot?


----------



## Fowler

Both...LOL

Summer dresses, or cut off shorts?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like summer dresses on Ladies*- I wear cut off bibs exclusively, cook out,or cook in?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually in, but if the weather and circumstances favor it, the grill is just out the kitchen door. 

This is the last Sunday of the NFL regular season ... do you care?


----------



## roadless

Don't care.

How would your friends describe you in three words?


----------



## L.A.

"Who,,,Naw,,,Never"

Can you hold a smile/laugh,,,when needed???


----------



## vicker

Fowler said:


> Me no understand question


Come'ere a minute.


----------



## Fowler

~running flinging off clothes~ Oh...was this a clothes on display?...LOL

Natural or makeup?


----------



## viggie

Natural

Do you do up new years?


----------



## roadless

Nope.

What is a turn off?


----------



## L.A.

A hanging booger

Riding or rope'n heels


----------



## roadless

Don't know the difference but I wear heels.

Spender or saver?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both. I save to reach a goal then happily spend.

Have you ever gone hungry or been without shelter due to financial hardship?


----------



## L.A.

Well,,Sorta

have ya seen toes curl or just felt


----------



## bajiay

seen!

Like kissing or not?


----------



## vicker

Like, especially when toes curl. 
Lights on of lights off?


----------



## rkintn

On

what side of the bed do you sleep on?


----------



## vicker

The up side.
Hard taco, or soft?


----------



## rkintn

Hard

Spicy or not?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Spicy please.

What spices do you use most often in your cooking?


----------



## rkintn

Garlic, chili powder, onion, salt and black pepper

Chili: beans or no beans?


----------



## vicker

Beans. 
Tomatoes yes or no.


----------



## rkintn

A big yes! Nothing says summer quite like a vine ripened tomato out if ur garden

Favorite pizza?


----------



## vicker

Greek pizza from Woody's on Hemingway street Boston. A white pizza with feta and sun dried tomatoes from wood fired oven, topped with arugula with homemade Caesar dressing. Sounds awful but oh so good. 
Thick or thin crust?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I had migrated towards the thicker crusts/pizzas, but I'm now returning to the thinner crusts of my youth. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Breezy833

No but my boyfriend collects ninja turtle stuff. 

Favorite breed of dog?


----------



## bajiay

Santa Clauses...small antiques...

Hidden talent?


----------



## bajiay

oops!
Black lab...

Hidden talent?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's so awesome and amazing (and well hidden) even I don't know what it is!!

What's the greatest distance you have ever driven?


----------



## kkbinco

Florida to California

What's your favorite comic strip?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Pon and Zi

View attachment 19936​
What is the longest time you have gone without a hug, excluding family members?

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A hug from a co-worker?
2 weeks
A hug that says "I love you, and don't want to let go"......
Y-E-A-R-S (unfortunately, I am not exaggerating or being a drama queen....)

Hiking on a trail or Sitting on the shore fishing.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hiking, Watching Sunrise,or Sunset?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sunrise, with a cup of coffee in hand.

Butterflies or fireflies?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Butterflies, Photographs,or Memories?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Memories.

Beaches or mountains?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Memories, they travel lighter 
Do you like eggs on top of your pancakes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mountains, black/white,or colored?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

> Do you like eggs on top of your pancakes?


In between, with lots of real butter

Dogs sleep with you, or on the floor?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Eggs scrambled(no) Barn or House?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Soorry ,with me , girl dogs or boys?


----------



## SimplerTimez

On the floor please!

Black & white.

How often do you have to use the edit button in these threads? LOL!

~ST (off to work!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rarely, Soup or salad?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Soup winter
Salad all other seasons

Red or Blue for car color?


----------



## vicker

Depends on the soup. 
Spaghetti or fettuccine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Blue, Fettuccini, long hair or short?


----------



## Jim-mi

long
icecream or yogurt


----------



## Fowler

Jim-mi said:


> long
> icecream or yogurt


:icecream:

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## L.A.

Either and all !!!!!!

A light lick on your earlobe,,or Warm breath on your neck??????


----------



## Jaclynne

Could that be the back of my neck, please?

cold feet or warm?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My feet are a little chilled-wish I was "spoonin",with a lovable single woman* Lunch or brunch?


----------



## L.A.

both**eat all day long**

acoustic or electric


----------



## Twp.Tom

Stratocaster*Lemon'or Lime?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually lemons, but I like limes too.

Banana sandwich with mayo or peanut butter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Can't do mayo, fish fryed,or baked?


----------



## Jim-mi

either
potato fried . . baked?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Baked, and loaded

Fresh fruits or raw veggies


----------



## roadless

fruit

How do you vent anger?


----------



## L.A.

I pray, then hard work


peck or kiss on the cheek


----------



## roadless

soft peck

live together or marry?


----------



## L.A.

Marry

gentle hug or tight, not let go hug


----------



## Fowler

Bear hugs please!

Which do you prefer on a woman Long hair or short?


----------



## Jim-mi

like long, but short works well on many

skinny or well built?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Healthy.

What's the last stupid thing one of your animals did?


----------



## GrammaBarb

Didn't "hold it" until morning, but it's my fault for feeding her ham scraps.....too many, too late in the day.

Well/spring or are you on municipal water?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Municipal currently (blech) - get cached rainwater from my folks though.

Rare, Medium or Well Done?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Medium, Whats your favorite tool?


----------



## SimplerTimez

(tries to keep a straight face while answering this)

Any one that I can accurately utilize without losing life or limb!

Carryin' toolbox or one of those that looks like a chest of drawers and takes up half of the garage?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Garages full of tools** Party for the new year?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yep, for the first time this year in a loooooooooooong time.

Fireworks or firepit?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Firepit cook on wood,or grill?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually cook outdoors on a gas grill. Most of the time the kids just roast marshmellows or make smores at the camp fire, but I do have grates for cooking if needed.

What talent are you envious of in other people?


----------



## L.A.

Horsemanship


Glance from across the room,,,,or approach


----------



## SimplerTimez

Glance from across the room.

Marshmallows plain, or s'mores?

~ST


----------



## bajiay

smores of course!!! (It's chocolate!!!)

cookie dough or baked?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually bake the dough, but cookie dough ice cream is fine by me.

What is the tallest building you've ever visited (and went to the top of)?


----------



## Jim-mi

the GM building in Detroit with the revolving restaurant. Did a commercial there with the camera just outside in a helicopter.....

you afraid of heights .?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Not so far, but my experiences are limited.

Rivers or burbling creeks?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

Not really, you swim?


----------



## Jaclynne

Ooops

Both

do you swim?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yep, formerly on the swim team and did synchronized swimming when a wee thing.

Bicycle or motorcycle?

~ST


----------



## L.A.

2 wheels & 4 legs both

Ride horses ??


----------



## SimplerTimez

I have, but it has been a very, very long time. 

Full sized goats or pygmy goats?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

I've raised boers, nubians and Nigerians

sing?


----------



## Jim-mi

baso-profundo . . . .not well

clasical music . .?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes! Particularly cello and piano.

Salsa or Waltz?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Mm, waltz. 
Banjo, or mandolin?


----------



## Jaclynne

Hard to choose, I've heard some amazing stuff on banjo.

Do you sing to your dance partner?


----------



## L.A.

No,,,I;m dancing,,

A Whisper or A Light touch


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know? I'd have to try both and then decide....

Exploder or Stuffer


----------



## roadless

Depends, I try to do the middle of the road and just deal...cuz if I stuff I will end up exploding.

Party tonight?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Supposed to work, however I am SICK as a dog.....so more than likely I will be sound asleep at midnight......

What's the ONE thing you WILL do different in 2014?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

oy double post


----------



## Fowler

Try to work smarter instead of harder

What makes you happy?.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Warm weather, sunshine......other than that, I need to find out!!

Why is today different than yesterday?


----------



## roadless

I am in a different state and it is much colder!

What is your favorite rainy day activity?


----------



## Jim-mi

picking my nose
new years revolutions . .????


----------



## roadless

No.

Do you live alone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jim-mi said:


> picking my nose
> new years revolutions . .????


To use MY own finger in MY sand, to hand write this message from MY new home!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

can I top that . . . No . . .

Back to ya . . .Have a good one...........

do we really need suits there . . .??????????


----------



## roadless

Maybe in the daytime.

What do you have to much of?


----------



## L.A.

Opinions


recliner or rocker


----------



## roadless

rocker

collect anything?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Books and journals, ephemera.

Framed photos or photo albums?

~ST


----------



## roadless

both

Anyone else have to google ephemera?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, after you asked the question.

What type coat do you wear most often in cold weather?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hunters orange zip up hoodie, with an Eddie Bauer denim over that.

Do you like to go barefoot in the summer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, too much stuff to step on around here, from fresh cow poop to gum balls to yellow jackets.

What is the closest you've ever been to a venomous snake?


----------



## L.A.

Cut the head off a dead one
3' when alive

Frog or toad


----------



## SimplerTimez

Toads are more interesting, frogs tend to get 'on' me for some reason, lol!

Chickens or ducks?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Neither right now, but hopefully chickens and guinea fowl in the future.

Swerve to miss a dog or hit the brakes and stay in your lane?


----------



## roadless

Swerve if at all possible.

Favorite fictional book?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If it's smaller than a deer, and there is on coming traffic or the potential of harming myself or others in the car...hit the dog, and make sure it's dead.
If I can brake or swerve and miss it, with no threat to myself or others in the car.....then by all means, do what I can NOT to hit it.

((Fav Fiction......If you gave a moose a muffin))

Grocery shop or shop for clothes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A twofer:

Favorite fictional book: Probably "The Lord of the Rings" but "To Kill A Mockingbird" is right there with it.

Grocery shopping over clothes shopping I think, but I like putzing around a good flea market better.

If you were planning an orchard what would be the first fruit tree planted?


----------



## L.A.

Peach

Pistol,,sight and rest or point & shoot


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. A man to show me how to shoot, and the best way to shoot. 

If you could only can 1 thing, what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Veggie soup...which is kinda' cheating since it includes many items.

Have you ever canned salsa...and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## arcticow

Nope. Would you rather go for a nice house and more homestead debt or the other way round?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Other way, Take a chance- or stay safe?


----------



## roadless

Staying safe but I wish I would take some chances.

What surprise did you have this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Puppies last Jan. Where are you going to Live in the future?


----------



## roadless

Not sure.

Are you lonely tonight?


----------



## Sammilynn

Sinks Canyon, Wyoming. Provided I buy a winning lotto ticket. 
Favorite place ever lived?


----------



## Twp.Tom

At Times-it comes and goes. Are You Trying to "Think Positive"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ohio, Ohio or Pa.?


----------



## roadless

Not enough.

Pa.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pa. is Beautiful, Marienville? Ski/sled?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ski, but it's been a long time since I've been on a slope.

Do you hear or see fireworks where you are tonight?


----------



## Jaclynne

I hear fireworks in the distance, too many woods to see though.

Do you make resolutions?


----------



## Terri in WV

No, since I know I wouldn't keep them anyway. 

Are you having a drink to toast the new year?


----------



## Jaclynne

I am, haven't decided what yet.

Are you expecting something different in the new year?


----------



## L.A.

Yep,,hehe

Happy or real happy???


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy and content.

If you consume alcoholic beverages, what do you prefer: wine, beer, or the harder stuff?


----------



## Terri in WV

Very occasionally a beer or mixed drink.

What one thing are you going to do different in the coming year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

STOP letting fear control me.

What bad habit do you intend on leaving in 2013?


----------



## roadless

Thinking on things I have no control over.

Favorite 2013 memory?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Visiting with my Last Aunt-She is 88,and I Love her-she helped care for me when I was a child. Are You really close to your family?


----------



## roadless

Some yes, others no. 

Where would you love to visit but haven't yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tropical Island anywhere. Do you "enjoy the snowfall"?


----------



## roadless

Less so as I am getting older. Expecting 8-10 inches tonight.

What is your best quality?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Patience while working? I,m in northern Ohio-the same--Are You "ready for the Future"?


----------



## SimplerTimez

The future is here already  So yes, I am ready!

What trait will you continue to develop this year?

~ST


----------



## Jim-mi

Ain't got no traits . . . .but I gots a mess of beans . . will that do .??

Living north or south?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Would prefer much North of here, but will probably settle for mid-country.

Deep woods or mountain views?

~ST


----------



## roadless

Either but would love to be by a river!

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Right this moment, lunch with my middle daughter and her son, as a belated birthday celebration!

Do you think you spend too much time on the computer? (whistles at self innocently)

~ST


----------



## roadless

Yep :whistlin:

Favorite poem or saying?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Poem; Postcard From Zero Elevation
Saying; Stand In The Door

What was the last wild animal you killed and ate?


----------



## L.A.

Antelope


Roping or rough stock


----------



## Jaclynne

Roping

beef or pork?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not much of either these days, but I'm going to guess pork, mostly eaten at breakfast.

Do you keep cereals in your cupboard, and if so, which ones?


----------



## roadless

Oatmeal and Raisin Bran. ( I have been known to snack on Coco puffs :grin

Are you a saver or spender?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both. I save to reach a goal then happily spend...and I think I've seen that question before, so I'll just reuse the answer! 

What household chore do you enjoy doing (makes you whistle while you work), or if you prefer, what household chore do you dread (but do anyway)?


----------



## roadless

Dread cleaning bathrooms.

How do you pamper yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know if it qualifies as pampering, but I eat out more than I should/need to.

How far is your daily commute to work?


----------



## Jim-mi

I pull out a pound of shrimp . . .and yum yum

favorite color .?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe green, but they're all good.

How far is your commute to work?


----------



## Jaclynne

a few feet to my sewing room

will your work involve any changes this year?


----------



## L.A.

Maybe,,If I want it to,

Do you want your work to change


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I'm just getting started at this - rodeo show clothes

garden - organic or not?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Try to be organic in the garden and orchards, but I still use some store bought fertilizer. The hay fields are not managed in an organic manner right now, but hopefully one day we can move in that direction. 

Do you have an old piece of clothing in your wardrobe that is past its prime, but you just can't get rid of it and still use it regularly?


----------



## L.A.

oops,,,poop

Uh,,,Tomatoes


Bare back or saddle bronc

*never mind** shhhhhh


----------



## SimplerTimez

Saddle.

What's the first fresh grown thing you taste from your spring garden or landscape?

~ST


----------



## foxfiredidit

> Do you have an old piece of clothing in your wardrobe that is past its prime, but you just can't get rid of it and still use it regularly?


 Yes, the 32 year old leather jacket I wear when in that frame of mind. It's my "to go" jacket.



> What's the first fresh grown thing you taste from your spring garden or landscape?


 It could be an onion. 

What would be your answer?... if you answered that question with a question?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Here, nothing (no garden, no landscape)

Back at my place? It could be wild spring onions or dandelion greens.

Have you ever painted a barn?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but I've always wanted to paint a mural on the side of one.

All stock in one central barn or small for each kind of stock?


----------



## L.A.

Tough call,,,uh, One large central


A loving hand, rubbing back or shoulder?


----------



## Jaclynne

Can I say of course, or do I have to choose? 

Picnic on the ground or nice restaurant?


----------



## Jim-mi

Missing the back rubs from times gone by....

PJ's or nude


----------



## Jaclynne

:gossip:


Cut your own hair or go to salon/barber?


----------



## roadless

Both, and I hear about it from my hairdresser!

What are you most proud of?


----------



## L.A.

I really don't know'

If hurting, Do smile to hide it or pout a frown to display it?


----------



## roadless

I try to have my insides and outsides match but do what I can to help myself get out of it. If I change my thoughts I can change my feelings.

If hurting do you smile to hide or frown to display?


----------



## Jaclynne

Smile and carry on, the whole world is not about me.

When you're angry do you express yourself in words or action?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thought, Do you often get angry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not as often as I used too, but still, too frequently.....

Do you believe in second chances?


----------



## Jaclynne

Seldom, I'm pretty laid back. 

Early riser from habit, work or poor sleep?

OOOPs 

I think everyone short of sociapaths deserve at least one second chance.


----------



## roadless

Yes. In fact I am counting on it! (second chances that is)

Are you a take charge person?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to be; do you let things go?


----------



## roadless

Most things, working on others.

What comforts you?


----------



## Jaclynne

oops again


----------



## Twp.Tom

Warmth from the sun, How do you cope?


----------



## roadless

Prayer, talking to a friend, meetings, helping others....

What do you cope with?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sadness/misunderstanding, is there a light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## roadless

*Yes*! ( and it is *not* a train!)

Do you have a best friend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES AND I LOVE HER (30 years strong)

When is the last time you gave a hug?


----------



## roadless

A few minutes ago, my room-mate ( and best friend) is awesome. 

How do you play?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on the game......

Do you run with scissors?


----------



## roadless

I don't run, but I walk fast!

What is your favorite joke?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The World's monetary system,, do you wear two pairs socks?


----------



## roadless

Yep and even a hat to bed lately....it is darn cold!

Have any snow?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, and it's still falling.........

What is 1 thing you WILL accomplish today?


----------



## Jim-mi

to open up my drive way with the snow blower

how much snow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It was so deep, it came over my barn boots!, Are you going out to play in it?


----------



## roadless

Well if ya call shoveling playing.....maybe throw a snowball or two.

What type of books do you like?


----------



## Terri in WV

true crime, macabre, Stephen King...

What's the last thing that has made you laugh out loud?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A post I read earlier; Are you stranded because of the inclement weather?


----------



## roadless

Yes and due to a dead car :grump:

How do you spend time while stranded?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Reading,playing with my furbabies,cookin/cleanin ,talkin to friends; whats your favorite treat for yourself?


----------



## roadless

Laying back wedged on rocks in river rapids for a natural hot tub effect. Awesome.

Do you have any house pets?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No pets, just livestock. I dog sit my son's Jack Russell a lot. She loves to ride on the tractor and be Queen of all she surveys.

What was the coldest day you ever remember experiencing?


----------



## Jim-mi

38 below zero

stranded because of weather?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I probably could make it,but why? Still eating New Years leftovers?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, and probably will be for several days.

Do you use Craig's List?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I find it interesting to read sometimes, Have you ever met any one from buying/ selling there?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes! My husband and I found our house in GA via Craig's List.

Favorite newspaper comic?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Beatle Bailey*,can you sleep comfortably anywhere?


----------



## L.A.

Yep,,anytime too

Do you like them d*** blue headlights on cars??


----------



## vicker

I'd probably like them on mine, but not on other peoples' vehicles. 
Should cats be outlawed?


----------



## Jim-mi

funny you should ask yes

dog or cat pet?


----------



## vicker

Dogs, but I have had a few good cats. 
If your dog has something tree'ed tonight, do you ignore it, or do you go join it.


----------



## roadless

naw, not cats, maybe rude people though!

Did you ever catch fireflies ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes ,put them in jar?


----------



## vicker

Yes, but nobody else's.
Have you ever blowed something up?
(Hmm the question changed, but my answer still works.


----------



## Jaclynne

a pressure cooker

Do you sing in the car?


----------



## vicker

Sometimes, I am terribly addicted to whistling. 
Does a person constantly whistling tunes make you want to poke their eyes out?


----------



## L.A.

No,,just in the sunshine

Do sing all the words,

Oops,,slow finger oy


----------



## L.A.

Depends on which end they're whistling through

Can you hum without knowing it


----------



## vicker

All the time 
Do you wake up happy, or are you a grump in the morning?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I am happy. My husband used to say people like me should be shot for waking up like that 

Do you ever dance in the car?

~ST


----------



## vicker

It has happened. 
Worst wreck you ever had?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'm afraid to answer, because it wasn't really bad. Flipped my Charger all the way over back to wheels driving too fast on a gravel curve when I was 17.

Favorite car over the years?

~ST


----------



## vicker

Owned? 65 mustang convertible. So comfortable to drive!
Biscuits, flat or puffy?


----------



## Jaclynne

1972 Grand Torino, baby blue with a 351 Cleveland. So pretty and so fast.

fluffy biscuits

how many wrecks have you had?


----------



## vicker

Hmm, a few fender benders, but only one real wreck. Fell asleep and rolled a brand new Chevy pu 3 times. Totaled the truck, but I walked away. 
Last moving violation, when and what and how much?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

84 in a 70, August 2012, Iowa. 125.00. Never showed up on my licenses or insurance PTL

Favorite scent


----------



## vicker

I covered that one in an earlier post. I love a lot of scents. 
My least favorite scent is nutmeg. I don't know why, it is just not pleasant to me. 
What is your favorite nut for cookies, cakes and the like?


----------



## Jaclynne

Pecans, pecans, and more pecans!

Would you give to salvation army/goodwill or just some needy person you saw?


----------



## bajiay

needy person first I donate often

Do you take the receipts from the thrift stores you donate to?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, its like asking for your gift back.

Coffee before eating or with meal?


----------



## bajiay

I don't drink coffee 

What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## Jaclynne

I forgot to eat, I was puzzling something out.

Why are you up this time of morning?


----------



## bajiay

Too much on my mind...

Why are you?


----------



## L.A.

I'm just getting up,,3:30


Windy There today ?


----------



## roadless

Yes and 7 degrees

What always makes you smile?


----------



## L.A.

A twinkle in the eyes,,of anyone

What makes you pause & take a deep breath?


----------



## roadless

The wonder of life. When I think on being on an orb suspended in a vast universe. It is awe inspiring.

What makes you pause and take a deep breath?


----------



## L.A.

The innocence of of the young,

Does your mind go 90,,even when relaxed?


----------



## roadless

Yep, my biggest problem is the 6 inches between my ears!

How do you relax?


----------



## L.A.

A deep breath of fresh air,,Cold glass of water,,and an effort to stop analyzing all the
"What if,scenarios I create in my mind,,,

Can you clear you mind,


----------



## roadless

Yep. When it gets whirling I practice being in the now by feeling my butt in the chair, listening to the sounds, looking at what is around me, smelling any aromas.....just utilizing all my senses...while taking slow deep breaths...All we really have is the "now" anyway might as well be there!

How do you clear your mind?


----------



## L.A.

One of the hardest thing to do,,,I couldn't have said it better than you just did

Ever get a tear of happiness in your eye,,for nothing,,??


----------



## roadless

Oh yes. in those moments, despite what I have myself worked up over, I tap into a deep sense that all is well.

Any goals for today?


----------



## L.A.

Not specific,,but to accomplish something,,anything,,

Do you feel "in tune" today?


----------



## roadless

Yes but I'm not quite awake yet! 

Any hobbies?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Naw...don't have time now. Maybe later!

What song makes that 'half smirk wirery smile' come across your face?


----------



## roadless

umm "I Will Survive" 

Same question...what song makes that half smirk wirey smile?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Comfortably Numb, Pink Floyd
Still of the Night, Whitesnake
Justify my Love, Madona

Who needs a cold shower? ha ha


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No cold shower today. Actually a sauna or sweat lodge session sounds better.

Do you drink coffee at all times of the day or just in the morning?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't drink it at all unless I can drown it with enough stuff to make it taste like something else.

If your time was your own and you had your day planned out and a different scenario presented itself - would you drop your plans and go for it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I often go off on unexpected tangents these days. I had 30+ years of planning and executing on schedule, so now I prefer not to do that so much. 

Do you have a porch, and if so, what's on it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. My smoker.

Use a color to describe your personality.


----------



## Jim-mi

pure as the driven snow

black or white?


----------



## bajiay

white...

What's your favorite color? Mine's red...it's my happy color.


----------



## Terri in WV

Any color but red. 

What's your go to comfort food?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure I have a comfort food, but I never pass on southern styled chicken and corn bread dressing.

What's the sky like where you are today?


----------



## Jaclynne

A stand of tall, tall pines against a pale blue sky, with just the glimpse of another pine covered hill in the distance. (Sorry, I read that as sky line)

What type dirt where you live?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It varies, but most of my soil is a sandy loam. Other parts of the family farm we still live on had "red land", which Dad liked for early crops.

Growing up, did you have your own bedroom or did you have to share with a sibling/someone else?


----------



## Jaclynne

Always had to share, four girls in my family.

Did you share or get the hand me downs?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, we shared (rooms and clothes), and used/used up everything. Four boys and two girls in our house.

Do you have a primary or secondary heat source for your house that is not dependent upon electricity?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have Wood stove and propane, I don't use electric for heat, though I have some oil heaters.

Is the lawn kept manicured or just cut when it gets high?


----------



## SimplerTimez

When I had my place, it was cut when the mowers were working, lol! Never manicured.

What flowers would you plant if price were no issue?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

I'd landscape the whole place with drought resistant, low maintenance things, except for a small area of David Austen roses.

Neighbors - nod to speak or inside to chat a while?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My closest neighbors are either siblings or nephews/nieces. We chat more than nod. 

What was the last family vacation/trip you took?


----------



## SimplerTimez

As a family of one? A road trip to Tennessee.

With my late husband? A road trip across multiple states to look at property, the week that he died.

Road trips - love 'em or hate 'em?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Love em , when I can get away*-What color rose , is your favorite?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ah....color doesn't matter, scent does! But I am partial to the peachy orange ones with yellow centers.

What color rose is your favorite - good enough to ask again!

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like the Yellow ones--Favorite vegetable to grow?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oooh, asparagus! Then Swiss Chard.

Favorite homestead produced item of any kind?

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Canning tomatoes. From seed to jar. Such satisfaction.

Smart phone or dumb phone?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Smart phone, perpetually attached due to work.

Reading books in hand, or on a Kindle/Nook?

~ST


----------



## Twp.Tom

Books in Hand, Start your own garden plants?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do!! It's my favorite time of the year.

What is scarier.....fire or sub-zero temps?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Fire!

What is prettier, fall foliage or spring bulbs blossoming?

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Spring bulbs hands down!

Small dog or big dog?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fall Foliage oops


----------



## Twp.Tom

Huge ,cab or taxi?


----------



## Jim-mi

Haven't been in either for 40 years

huckelberry or blackberry?


----------



## Jaclynne

Blackberry, don't think I've ever had a huckleberry.

Yard light or dark out?


----------



## vicker

Dark out!!!!!
TV or no?


----------



## CajunSunshine

No TV...kicked that blasted thing to the curb over 20 years ago and never looked back.

Your favorite book of all time?


.


----------



## vicker

That is a hard question. I would say The Bible, it is my go to book , but it condemns me more than I enjoy. I'd have to say the Better Homes and Gardens Heritage Cookbook. It sort of tells the history of the USA in recipes, and every darn recipe is good. Most of them are basic, and you can go from there.
If not for Jesus, do you think God is pleased with you?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't know, I try to please Him, but I'm just human and the flesh is weak.(and I have to ask for forgiveness every day) I do know He loves me. I'd been told that all my life and thought I believed it, but it has become very 'real' to me just how much in the last couple of years.

How easy or hard is it to talk about spiritual things with others?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Yes. God knows my heart, and although I am only human and far from perfect, 
my way of life reflects my love and respect for Him. 


If you could have three wishes granted, what would they be? No, I am not The Genie, lol!



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

whoops, we both hit the jackpot at the same time, lol.


.


----------



## Terri in WV

For my oldest to be "normal", for my dad to be back and someone that I could lean on.

If you could only plant three things, what would they be?


----------



## CajunSunshine

sweet potatoes (edible leaves and roots, low maintenance)

cowpeas (edible leaves and root, low maintenance)

Seminole pumpkin (low maintenance, grows like a weed and stores well for a year or more)



Great question, so I'll repeat it! If you could only plant three things, what would they be?


.


----------



## vicker

Tomatoes, peanuts and good will  
How easy or hard is it to talk about spiritual things with others? (Great question.)


----------



## Jaclynne

It depends on how open the other person is. Its quite different to share spiritual things with someone who is in the conversation to learn or share back than to speak with someone whose whole agenda is to make you prove what you believe so they can then prove you to be an idiot for believing.

So same question back at ya....


----------



## vicker

Most peoples' spirituality is so shallow and simplistic that it doesn't bear talk. It is great when it does. Then it is easy. Otherwise, it is a waste of time 
How loud can you yell, "you're going to hell!"?


----------



## Jaclynne

I could yell quite loudly, but would that reach any better than a soft voice? And how would I know someone is going to hell?


----------



## roadless

It is not up to me.

Do you communicate better here or IRL ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

IRL for sure.
Body language, pitch and tone of voice, facial expressions......all things I read and display IRL that you cannot see here.

Cake or Pie?


----------



## roadless

Pie.

What is the best advice you have received?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When a 'family friend' bought me a Bible.

Electric blanket under the bottom sheet, or on top of the top sheet?


----------



## roadless

Neither, down comforter, and hat!

How cold is it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am not allowed to use that kind of language.....
Let's just say, it's single digits now, and the next 3 - 4 days will be NEGATIVE double digits.
South Carolina, here I come!!!

Smart Alec or Serious?


----------



## Jim-mi

Nothing but serious

Any frozen pipes??


----------



## L.A.

Not yet,,

Highway or my way ???


----------



## roadless

um road -less 

What could you teach others?


----------



## L.A.

Statistical modeling

What would you like people to learn??


----------



## roadless

That the answers are within. ( I'm trying to learn that too. )

Good question, what would you like people to learn?


----------



## sustainabilly

That sometimes there is no reason, no right answer. You just have to take a chance.

What would you do if the internet was suddenly gone?


----------



## roadless

Have the D.T.'s then read more. ( welcome back )

Favorite snowed in activity?


----------



## sustainabilly

Umm...err, the internet? Well, other ~things~ if I had the right company, but watching movies, reading, and cooking too. Thank-you.

Favorite actress/actor?


----------



## roadless

I don't really have a favorite but I liked Katherine Hepburn in Lion in Winter.

Favorite movie?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Braveheart is at the top, although it's like Lay's, you can't have just ONE!

Swings or the merry-go-round?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Swings.

What was the last amusement park you visited?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Is Epcot an amusement park? If so, that one  

If that doesn't count, (thinking), Six Flags Over Georgia.

What is the last book that you read, or are currently reading?

~ST


----------



## GrammaBarb

"Eagle Against The Sun" Causes of and results of the war in the Pacific Theater of WWII.

Level of education achieved? (BA? Grad student? Masters? Whatever...)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

MBA.

Did you attend a public or private school when you were growing up?


----------



## sustainabilly

Both.

Hardest lesson you ever had to learn?


----------



## Jaclynne

To forgive when no one says "I'm sorry."

Can you sit still or have to be moving?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Depends, I can do both - not terribly inclined to sit unless I am engrossed in something.

Read or utilize audio books?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Read, but audio books are a great distraction on long road trips.

Did you read comic books while growing up?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Does Archie count? Yes!

Coloring with crayons or colored pencils?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Crayons.

Got a favorite omelet?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Restaurant -one they don't make anymore, from IHOP, Chili Bean and Cheese.

Home - veggie/turkey sausage combo - onions, peppers, kale or spinach, sausage and cheese.

Hot tea or cold?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Iced black tea, but hot peppermint tea.

Did you have a tire swing in a tree when you were a child?


----------



## kkbinco

Had the rope but not the tire.

Sailing the open ocean, or trekking the continental divide?


----------



## sustainabilly

The divide.

Ketchup or catsup?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ketchup.

In the fridge or on the shelf, the said condiment above?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne

In the fridge, it'd be bubbling within a week on the shelf in Texas.

Steak sauce or plain?


----------



## Jim-mi

sea salt

pork or beef>??


----------



## Jaclynne

beef, don't eat pork

boots or sneakers?


----------



## sustainabilly

Beef unless it's breakfast.

Pretzels and beer or wine and cheese?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oops!
Boots.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Whine....and cheese 

Thick beer pretzels or skinny pretzel sticks?

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly

Small std. pretzels, and mostly... without the beer.

Bagels or English muffins?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bagel.

What kind of fridge do you have in your house: side x side; top freezer; bottom freezer; propane;???


----------



## L.A.

side x side

Is your freezer always full


----------



## sustainabilly

No. But I started keeping 8 gals of water on the top shelf, just in case. That helps.

Dish washer or hand wash?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dishwasher most of the time.

What type of computer do you use?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Dell Laptop.

Do you have a tablet or reader of any kind?

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Just my lap top, and if I need a book, the library.

Favorite cheese


----------



## Jaclynne

Irish cheddar

Butter or whatever that other stuff is

(how was that for a slanted question?)


----------



## L.A.

Butter!!!

Shake, Rattle or Roll ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I hope nothings rattling yet!

If you were to go outside tonight might you hear a whippoorwill or hoot owl?


----------



## L.A.

No,,coyote maybe,,

What might you hear outside tonight?


----------



## Jaclynne

I can hear an owl right now.

What's the strangest food you've eaten?


----------



## L.A.

My cooking

Bat your eyes or Wink


----------



## Jaclynne

Oh, I'd wink unless I am being silly...

Can you whistle?


----------



## L.A.

Sorta

Hum or la la ,duaw dooby dew hm hm


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither....but I do love to hear other hummm

Do you have to have "backround noise" (music/tv) or do you enjoy the quite?


----------



## foxfiredidit

> Do you have to have "backround noise" (music/tv) or do you enjoy the quite?


 I like background noise.
...rain dripping off the porch is good
...whippoorwills at dusk is better
...a doe deer wheezing to warn her babies 
...coyotes' chorus under a full moon in the dead of winter
...and a little music when I'm bored

Is there anything you forgot to do today that you intended to do?


----------



## Jim-mi

big intention is to stay warm . . gonna call Al gorp about this...........

Your expected low temp???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

-14 before wind chill.

What's your expect high for Monday?


----------



## vicker

50 tomorrow 15 and windy tomorrow night. 
What are you cooking tomorrow evening?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a lasagna in the oven now, so it'll be leftovers tomorrow.

You eat leftovers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Live on em!

What's for dinner?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Black eyes and collards ... leftovers from New Years.

In Winter, what temperature do you try to maintain inside the house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

65

What's your main concern with the temps the next 2 days?


----------



## vicker

Going to check the antifreeze in the car and truck tomorrow, and dump ashes from the wood-stove. My dad is going through this,"I can never get warm" thing, and I worry he will be miserable. But, I have plenty of dried firewood, and he can lay in front of the fire all he wants.
Favorite firewood?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hickory when I can find it, but I burn more red maple and red oak than anything else.

Do you have to switch to snow/winter tires where you live?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Just all weather tread patterns. But, we do have chains.

Camping. Tent, or camper?


----------



## L.A.

No,,4X4 and chains

Winch on your truck??

Oops,,dang it...sorry


----------



## Raeven

Nope.

What's the furthest you've traveled away from your home?


----------



## roadless

Europe

Where would you like to go but haven't yet?


----------



## sustainabilly

The Grand Canyon.

Have you ever went scuba diving?


----------



## roadless

Nope


Ever been spelunking?


----------



## vicker

Yes. I actually went out on a boat with an old gentleman off Gloucester, and discovered he wrote the most popular dive training book. He asked me if I wanted to go down and I said Hell Yeah! Something I had wanted to do since I was a toddler. 
Do you like to fish?


----------



## vicker

Some, not unguided in any large systems. 
Like to fish?


----------



## roadless

Never really tried it , when I get close to rivers I have to frolic, seems to scare the fish!

Do any deep sea fishing?


----------



## L.A.

(Frolic????)
Not yet,,,,,,

Salmon or Halibut(sp)


----------



## sustainabilly

Salmon.

Fly fishing out west or deep sea?


----------



## vicker

Fly fishing out west.
Have you ever swam out of sight from shore, and in the pitch dark?


----------



## sustainabilly

Out of sight, but in daylight.

Remember body surfing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Remember it, but never did it.

How old were you when you learned how to swim?


----------



## sustainabilly

I can't remember. I know it was in the ocean. Jones Beach on Long Island in NY. Maybe 5 or 6?

Where did you learn to swim, a pool, a pond, river...?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not. I do not know how to swim, and I am skeered of dark water...

Do you know how to sew


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. It was only repairs until the other day. Made my first real thing from scratch. A bunch of handkerchiefs for my son's b-day. Not much, I know. But they're square. 

Do you do your own oil changes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Change it myself in the car, tractors, mowers, and ATV, but I usually let Walmart do a cheapo change in the truck.

Do you do/file your own income taxes or do you pay a preparer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I pay someone. I don't do numbers like that!!!

do you have a rain barrel system?


----------



## bajiay

no, but someday I hope...

What's your best heat source?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Working up a sweat is the best, but I usually use a wood stove. 

Have you ever milked an animal (cow, goat, whatever)?


----------



## vicker

Cows and goats.
ever gig frogs?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup. With a 22 too. 

Ever hear a bobcat scream in the night?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but lots of family say they are around here. I've never seen one or caught one on a game camera.

Got a favorite olive?


----------



## Terri in WV

[YOUTUBE]CyjtOBhfDts[/YOUTUBE]



What's your weather like right now?


----------



## vicker

Low fifties and cloudy, with a little rain now and then.
First animal you loved?


----------



## L.A.

COLD -4>>>>>Horse, Sunny

nut cracker or mallet

Shoot,,not again,,,,


----------



## vicker

depends on the nut. Mallet for hickory and walnuts, lever cracker for pecans. Mallet for human nuts too 

How do you take your whiskey?


----------



## Raeven

Neat.

What's something we don't know about you yet?


----------



## vicker

My eye color is hazel.
How long was the longest time you have gone without bathing.


----------



## Jaclynne

Two weeks on the lake, we camped on the pontoon boat. But really that's cheating , since I was in the water every day.

How about you - how long without bathing?


----------



## vicker

Probably a couple of weeks or so, but I took a lot of sponge baths or spit baths  can't stand to be grungy. 
Can you bake a cherry pie?


----------



## vicker

Hot and cold running water is such a wonderful thing! Something we often take for granted.


----------



## rkintn

Does cherry cobbler count?

Signature dessert?


----------



## vicker

Sweet potato or apple pie. 
Did you inhale?


----------



## rkintn

Yes, but only that one time

favorite tv show?


----------



## vicker

Northern Exposure. It's never on anymore. 
Last time you ran from someone?


----------



## Jaclynne

Last week when I was playing with my gr gr niece.

When is the last time you did the chasing?


----------



## L.A.

Presently

Coke or Pepsie


----------



## bajiay

COKE!!


what brand of peanut butter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Skippy Natural 

How many mirrors in your house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just the one in the bathroom; Are you feeling better,gettin' over that cold?-Hope so*


----------



## sustainabilly

7. 3 are just decorative. Used to be a lot more. Too much cleaning, ugh.

What would be the perfect date for you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Country girl "Heavy Duty",anything/anywhere outside(not today-below zero); Do you hunt/eat wild game?


----------



## Jim-mi

I haven't hunted since the accident . . . .hmmmm. . .venison chops

what do you hunt? . . . . . . . . . . .(man-woman-dear-rabbit- mice---worms etc) lol


----------



## L.A.

The Word

Do things right or Do the right thing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both.
Do the right thing, because it's the right thing to do.
A job worth doing, is worth doing right....the first time.

What frustrates you more 'things' or "people"?


----------



## sustainabilly

People. Because people, including myself, are often behind the things.

Do you take supplements?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I probably should be taking a multi vitamin.

What vehicle served you longer than any other (the one you owned the longest period of time)?


----------



## sustainabilly

"85 Ford Tempo.

Would you lie to save someone's feelings?


----------



## vicker

Absolutely. 
Would you lie to save your feelings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. (would I lie to save someone's feelings)
No. (would I lie to save my feelings)

Would you want someone to lie to you so your feelings don't hurt?


----------



## vicker

Never!
Do you always react the way you wish you would?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

:ashamed: Definitely not. I wish I was more "vulcan" and less human sometimes.

Do you ask for forgiveness when you are wrong?


----------



## vicker

I most often do, and it works amazingly well at improving me 
Have you witnessed the power of forgiveness?


----------



## sustainabilly

Absolutely!

What fault of yours is the hardest to keep on top of.


----------



## vicker

Procrastination. 
What fault do you find most repugnant in others?


----------



## Raeven

Intolerance.

Share your finest moment?


----------



## sustainabilly

Some seem equal, like the births of my children. And that was only partly my accomplishment. But I guess when I finally became good enough at laying brick to get on the wall full time. It felt real good to accomplish that goal at a stage of my life when I had to start over at something new. 

Cloth or plastic shopping bags?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually plastic, which I repurpose for garbage bags. I do have some cloth bags for certain stores (Trader Joe's).

What is your favorite snack or beverage for those times when you are lounging/chillin' around the house?


----------



## vicker

My very first day in S. Korea, I was walking down in the little town when someone tapped me on my shoulder. It was a little girl leading an old woman who was wearing dark glasses, and she handed me a small card. In bad English it said something along the lines of, "Please help me. My husband was very sick for some time and was recently run over by a bus and killed. I am blind and have no work to buy food for me and my granddaughter.". Well, I had been warned in orientation about how the S. Koreans had all kinds of scams to take advantage of poor innocent young American soldiers, and the wording of the message was such that I stood right there and laughed in their faces.:hysterical:
That was certainly one of my worse moments, as I soon learned that the woman was indeed blind and had all of those problems and more. One of my finest moments was learning what an ass I was, and can be, and to look a little closer at things.
Sorry, I was late  
Popcorn, not microwaved.
Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm drinking a lot of iced tea when it would seem I should be drinking a lot of hot cocoa. Strange.

Do you have any large farming/ag operations near you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes

Plum tomatoes or beefstakes?


----------



## L.A.

Or Early girl??

Early Girl,

# days in your growing season??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

107 until the babies go in the dirt!!
Seems like an eternity from now.....

do you have fruit trees, and what kind?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pear and Apple, Do You Know anything about Scorpio's?


----------



## Jaclynne

They are people too,.... or gangster movie stars....

Do you believe horoscopes?


----------



## vicker

Not in the least. 
Do you believe in fairies?


----------



## Jaclynne

Only in children's stories.

Baked potato in oven or microwave?


----------



## Jim-mi

oven
sour cream or butter?


----------



## Jaclynne

I like both, but if I can only have one its butter.

sail or motor boat?


----------



## vicker

Canoe
blonde, brunette or redhead?


----------



## Jaclynne

What I like or what I am? I am reddish blonde, but I don't have a preference in hair color, or even hair, bald looks good on some men.

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both

Color your hair or go grey?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Go Grey,,Long Haired or short?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mine is long (bra length). 

College or no college?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No College; fair skinned or tan?


----------



## Jaclynne

Depends on what looks good on the person, man or woman. OOPS .....fair skinned.

At what age does a person stop attempting to learn brand new skills, like playing piano, foreign language, etc.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Naturally fair skinned, but LOVE me some sunshine!!
2. What ever age they decide they are not interested in learning anymore. 

Temper tantrum or silent anger


----------



## Twp.Tom

Silent -rarely, Tea or coffee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

go Ahead,Ladies First*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

:grin: Coffee for sure!

Breakfast or no breakfast?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Breakfast;exercise,or work?


----------



## sherry in Maine

exercise

do you have a job or a vocation?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Goat farmer, with cows as a sideline.

Aspirin, ibuprofen, or acetaminophen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I have a job now (bartender) but I WILL be a bar/restaurant owner before I die!!
2. Tylenol (allergic to the other 2) 


What do you think about right before you fall asleep?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Being a Better person; spiritual?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes

Sock and shoes or bare feet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Shoes, oftentimes without socks.

What do you do if you have trouble going to sleep?


----------



## Twp.Tom

.5 mg Xanax not very often, Snack at night?


----------



## vicker

Not much of a snacker
Do you like jazz?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Sleep eater.....I will get up and eat in my sleep!!
2. Jazz, yes, it's nice.

Do you grind your teeth or sleep talk?


----------



## Jaclynne

Come here, pray, play music - depends. OOOPS......No grinding teeth or talking, I sleep pretty light.

Are you close to family?


----------



## Twp.Tom

oops, sorry*


----------



## vicker

Yes
Do you use colorful language, or do you curse like a ----ed sailor?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rarely cuss- do you enjoy looking in others eyes? Eyes tell a story*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.:ashamed: Yes. One of the 3 things I would change if I had a do-over button in life.
2. Sometimes.....doing that can open a can of worms that you may never get back in the jar...


Smoke or Chew?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No smoking or chewing-health conscious?


----------



## vicker

Both or neither, depending on where I am at, what I am doing and the company I am keeping.
Do you think it is a good idea for couples to have separate beds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Only one vice, otherwise very conscience. Not a fanatic, but keenly aware!!
2. Biblically, no. 


What item HAS to be real (no imitation) IE: leather, pearls, etc....


----------



## Twp.Tom

Heart ; Favorite state?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Love Drunk

(good answer TT)

Babies or toddlers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Babies; Favorite kind of personality?


----------



## GrammaBarb

Leather (jacket and pants or chaps) because that is what is between me and road-rash when I travel.

What first attracts you to another person? (See how inclusive I'm being....) :teehee:

Barb

Wow! I was late! Babies AND toddlers! Personality? Delightfully crazy and self-reliant.

How do you answer so fast?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Eyes, whats your favorite activity?


----------



## vicker

Contentment. 
Favorite place to live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What first attracts you to another person?
1. I don't know?
favorite activity? 
2. I'd have to say gardening, because I don't know otherwise?
Favorite place to live?
3. Lord please, let me say The South, soon!!

What word do you absolutely hate to hear people say?


----------



## vicker

Just play around me


----------



## vicker

"That/they, is/are "weird"."
Can you clean a squirrel?


----------



## GrammaBarb

Can't say the word here even if I used it in real life.....

A squirrel? Sure. Or a rabbit, or a goat, or a deer....

Oops, I forgot:

Favorite food?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, but I won't remove the brains.

Chicken or tuna salad?


----------



## vicker

I could never answer that question. 

I just made 2 gallons of chicken stock from 5 pounds of backs ($3.50). There is 1/2" of schmaltz on top. I'm going to put the pot in the basement so I can pull the schmaltz off in the morning. Should I save the schmaltz, or feed it to the dogs with the cooked backs tomorrow?


----------



## GrammaBarb

Save it.

Best post yet----"Just play around me!" Yes or no?


----------



## vicker

No 
View attachment 20502

Is this man very much enjoying the Florida/Auburn football game, or is he watching Independent Lens?


----------



## Jim-mi

he is watching "dancing with the idiots"

waltz or foxtrot?


----------



## L.A.

Waltz

Dose getting tickled make you mad or ???


----------



## vicker

I'm very ticklish, and while it can be pleasant, it usually isn't. I don't get mad, though. 
Kiss on the ear, or nibbled neck?


----------



## roadless

Nibbled neck...

Show emotions or stoic?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I show them * Bundled up this Morning?


----------



## roadless

*Yes!* The wind is brutal.

Favorite tool?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Tractor* 1953 Jubilee , Are you already thinking about spring,I am?


----------



## roadless

Yes,yes yes......I am officially a winter wimp.

Besides the weather, what are you most looking forward to about spring?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The visual Beauty,sights sounds, smells; Whats your favorite hobby?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know yet, but I am looking forward to discovering it!!

Breakfast food you most often eat.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Toast*, Whats Yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee

x-box or playstation


----------



## Twp.Tom

Neither-never got into playing games-Tv or computer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

computer...it has actual information!

List writer, or shoot from the hip


----------



## L.A.

Shoot from the hip (usually miss) hehe

silver or gold??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like silver, Are your pets trying to snuggle/keep warm beside you?(hoggin this chair)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, both of them!

Empathetic or Stoic


----------



## Twp.Tom

Empathy-I don't like to see people hurt*, candles or lamps?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends...my old eyes cannot read without the light of the sun! HA HA

Describe a successful day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The most important is just getting up,then going to sleep Thankful* Are You optimistic about your future?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My future's so bright....I gotta wear shades!!
That tunnel? You know, the one with the 'light at the end of it?"
Yeah, it is a train....and I am the conductor!! HA HA

Have you ever made a huge, life alerting decision?


----------



## vicker

Making them all the time. 
Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes ,did you?


----------



## vicker

Till my dad woke me at 5am 
At the ER now. 
Do you wake happy or grumpy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Thankful the power is still on.
Thankful the heat is still working.
Anxious about the day.....
Then coffee!! Ahhhhh coffee!!

Pre-bedtime routine?


----------



## vicker

After pop goes to bed, chill for an hour or two, read, sleep. 
What kind of good in your restaurant?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(assuming 'good' is 'food')
American fair.....typical mid-western food.

When I open my own?
It will be determined by what the community I serve, wants!!

Favorite type of restaurant?


----------



## vicker

You already said it. Just plain old good food done right, any ethnicity. 
Spicy or no?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Love me some Cajun food....
But I do not like 'spicy' food...I like well seasoned food.
I just don't like my face to melt when I eat!!

Most interesting food you have tried?


----------



## vicker

Yeah, no sense burning your mouth off and blistering for an hour after you eat. 
Probably home cooked Thai. Food, simply because there are so many condiments and so many layers of different flavors. But, there you had the whole melt your face off and blister thing too 
Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gator, rattlesnake, frog legs, wild boar, elk, escargot, oysters on the 1/2 shell 
(I used to work for a place that specialize in 'wild food')

I fell in LOVE with the Elk.
Yum yum.
I'll try just about anything once.

How did you come about your 'user name' here on HT?


----------



## vicker

My best friend, Mark, has the same first name as I do. Our friends took to calling us by our last names, and Vicker is a shortened version of my last name. 
Is there a type of food or food you would like to try?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Collard greens. 

Rock Fest 2014
Given the opportunity, would you go? Camp for 4 days and rock your face off?


----------



## vicker

Sounds like a good long weekend 
Should I do the mud slide clothed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well they say mud is good for the skin? 

Stake tomatoes or grow naturally?


----------



## vicker

I like indeterminates, so stake. 
Steak or chops?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Steak, mid-rare, salt and pepper only.

Favorite veggies?


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't really have just one fav veggie. Just fresh. I'll have a salad please. Kinda like those cucumbers in that sweet and tangy sauce, though. Never been able to make it like I remember it used to taste.:hair 

Are you really wanting to open your restaurant, LZ5? That's cool!

An 'all in' kind of person, as in passionate? Or laid back, as in dabbler or dilettante?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

All in....to a fault.
But....I have become VERY cautious in the last 3 years.
Don't like that at all, as it is not 'me'.

Caution to the wind, or discern before you act?


----------



## vicker

All too often, caution to the wind.
Ever broken any bones?


----------



## sustainabilly

Fingers, hands, and ribs.

Exercise or get it from working?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bartending / Serving is all the work out I need!!

Ask permission or ask for forgiveness?


----------



## sherry in Maine

forgiveness.....used to ask permission, before I realized it wasn't necessary.

pondering or just acting it out?


----------



## Bret

Yes.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pepsi

Do you give the benefit of the doubt, or assume the worst....


----------



## sustainabilly

Never the same every time. Depends on a lot of factors, but I assume the worst after reaching my limit in having given the benefit of the doubt over and over.

When was the last time you laughed till you cried? What caused it?


----------



## sherry in Maine

benefit of doubt
ever gone on a 'polar dip'?? (jumping in ocean in Feb or Mar with your 'bathing suit'


----------



## sherry in Maine

laughed til I cried- over autocorrect on some phone conversations I saw on FB

what has the best 'mouthfeel' to you- your favorite red wine or is it a 'hard likkor'?


----------



## L.A.

A Mothers Milk from the original container

do you Eskimo Kiss??


----------



## Sammilynn

Yep Eskimos are big in our house. 

A Good movie or a good book?


----------



## sustainabilly

ever gone on a 'polar dip'?? (jumping in ocean in Feb or Mar with your 'bathing suit'

Once, on purpose, 2 or 3 when the canoe was tipped.

Mostly a book.

Dryer or line?


----------



## roadless

Dryer in winter, line in summer.

Other than food, what do you make rather than buy?


----------



## trish4prez

laundry and dishwasher detergents.

When it's 5 degrees overnight, do you bundle up, or run the heat? Sorry, this is the coldest I've been in my entire life, and it is all I can think about!!


----------



## roadless

I am sitting now wearing a goofy furry hat with ears, sweats, socks and slippers and a warm vest....cute huh?

Same question , bundle up or more heat?


----------



## lonelytree

BTUs rule! I spent 3 days at -48 last winter at 80+ degrees inside. Had to cut a couple more trees than normal though. 

Road kill OK or not?


----------



## lonelytree

roadless said:


> I am sitting now wearing a goofy furry hat with ears, sweats, socks and slippers and a warm vest....cute huh?
> 
> Same question , bundle up or more heat?


 (BTW - Pics or didn't happen)


----------



## roadless

lol...in that case...it didn't happen!......on second thought if it works for nehimama.....


----------



## sustainabilly

Not around here. Wouldn't trust that it had stayed cool. Had whitetail up north.

Your choice for best small meat animal to raise?


----------



## vicker

Free range, Dark Cornish chickens. Good meat, good layers and great camouflage. 
Shoes or boots tied real tight, or rather loosely?


----------



## sustainabilly

Tied up snug, but not tight. Unless I'm walking barefoot in the garden.

Date: a museum/dinner out or a flea market and try something there?


----------



## viggie

Flea market, but not the food!

What's your best feature?


----------



## sustainabilly

Physical? I really don't know. I'm probably too critical of my looks.

Are you really worried about the zombie apocalypse? Just kidding.
The one food you have to have in the house.


----------



## L.A.

peanut butter

long johns- merino wool or the the other stuff??


----------



## Jim-mi

fleese lined jeans

Carhart or Dickys?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Carhart

How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Over hard, roads Bad still?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh solid sheet of ice (about 3 inches thick) for MILES......and we have another storm coming....Lord, please, have mercy.

Curtains or blinds on the windows?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Curtains , How cold in house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

68...and that's up 3 degrees from normal....don't want the pipes to freeze

Mountains or Beach


----------



## Twp.Tom

Beachcombing, sunsets in the sand?


----------



## vicker

I suppose. 
Sand in your drawers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Sunrises in the sand too!! I'm ready!!
2. Yes, and my bag, and my potato salad....

Favorite ingredients on a pizza


----------



## Twp.Tom

no sorry


----------



## Twp.Tom

Peppers breakfast on the beach?


----------



## vicker

Yes, sand wiches 
Hunting starfish with your toes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sure did when I was in Fla. last month!!

What do you consider an unwanted invasion of your personal space?


----------



## vicker

Sand in my drawers. 
Best time on the beach, midnight or noon?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I've never been on a beach at midnight.....so noon!

Sleep with windows open or closed?


----------



## vicker

Open 
Seafood broiled, boiled or fried?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

D, all of the above (shell fish.....I don't like finny fish....but I'm tryin' too)

Hum or whistle


----------



## vicker

Whistle mostly, but I've been noticing I hum while grocery shopping. Lol
Sweet tea?


----------



## vicker

You should try flounder fillet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You mean there's other tea? HA HA
Sweet for sure.
Being land locked, I'm leery of tryin fish....it's not fresh, and I don't want to hate it cause it's not well prepared and old and nasty.
I do like fried catfish!!

History or Biology


----------



## Twp.Tom

Biology, Your ethnic heritage?


----------



## vicker

Scotch/Irish and Dutch. 
Did you ever wreck a bicycle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.German-Irish
2. Wrecked it like a rock star!!

Levi's or Wrangler's?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bibs, Drive slow on ice? ( do prefer levis)


----------



## vicker

Levi's, but I'm too poor right now 
As slow as necessary. 
Cowboy boots or brogans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes crash and burn, Bundled up right now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

SLOW on ice for sure
What are brogans?
In ma warm jammy's 

Do you celebrate on your birthday?


----------



## vicker

No, not really. I used to call my mom and wish her happy birthday on my birthday 
Navy beans, or Lima beans?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like 'em both

Straight answers or "Round about" answers.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Straight- If Single, Are you "ready to date again?"


----------



## roadless

I thought I was but I get a bit close and then back way off :run:

Are you ready to date again?


----------



## L.A.

Maybe,,

Do make eye contact with people in a store shopping


----------



## roadless

Yep I look people in the eye wherever I am.

Do you like to shop?


----------



## L.A.

When I have to,, NO,,,other times sorta

Do try on clothes first,,or take a chance


----------



## roadless

Try them on.

What are you most proud of?


----------



## L.A.

How humble I am,,,,hehe

When do you look at the floor


----------



## vicker

When, while heading out to the ER in the wee hours, I forget to put Mutzo out and I end up being gone until dark. 

Do you provide winter habitat for small animals around your place, or do you mow the lawn?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I mow, but that doesn't seem to deter the animals. There are a gazillion squirrels, rabbits, birds, and deer around here. 

How long will you wear a pair of jeans before putting them through the laundry?


----------



## roadless

Depends on what I am doing in them,

How the heck do ya thaw pipes!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.A.

Uh,,,Nope,,:stars:,,I thing hot water poured on is best,,,but have used a torch

In tune with or in time with


----------



## Jim-mi

Who's beat . .??

Heat lamp better on pipes

sun bathing or water bathing???


----------



## Twp.Tom

Water bathing, Did you make it through the cold snap "Unscathed"?


----------



## sustainabilly

Inside yes. The well house pipes thawed out today and that's when I first knew that a pipe had burst. Only for irrigation and exterior stuff though. Shut off the breaker and it'll wait till the weather's in the 40's again.

What would be your ideal job?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Being a goat/cow farmer.

Have you ever given an injection to an animal (or human)?


----------



## roadless

Nope.

Have you ever witnessed a baby's birth?


----------



## vicker

Yes, two in person, and I was present by phone as a very panicked father watched his wife give birth on the kitchen floor.  
Can you sharpen a knife?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wrong thread-sorry


----------



## rkintn

Yes, I can sharpen a knife

Favorite handgun?


----------



## vicker

Colt Walker
Favorite long gun?


----------



## sustainabilly

My old FIE double barrel break action 12 ga.

Canoe or bass boat?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Canoe.

Salt water fishing or fresh water?


----------



## sustainabilly

Both, only fresh lately.

Ever surf cast with a big fire in the beach?


----------



## vicker

No, but I've cooked cutthroats for breakfast on the coals in Wyoming. 
MEPS or Panther Martin?


----------



## SimplerTimez

<skip>


----------



## vicker

I caught an alligator on a rubber worm, and released it. 
Ever eaten catfish stew?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not catfish, whiting though.

Live bait or a purest?


----------



## vicker

I guess live bait, as I have never heard of a Purest. I even tried googling it.  
What is a Purest?


----------



## sustainabilly

It's really just a nickname for fly fishermen that will only use artificials. Specifically what's currently hatching.

Your favorite type of lure?


----------



## vicker

I always wanted to do that. It is beautiful to watch. I wider if my favorite kind if fishing can be din that way. 
My favorite lure is whatever ultra light spinner they are biting, as I wade up small boulder strewn brooks, bubbling through forests as I hunt a wild brook trout. 
Oops!
Most expensive rod you own?


----------



## sustainabilly

6 and a half ft Ugly Stick. Med Hvy.

How many tackle boxes?


----------



## vicker

One small Plano box, I'm making a comeback. I got a steal in a. 5' ugly stick with attached Mitchell 300 ($12) at a farm auction. I once saw a split cane fly rod at such an auction. It went for over $200. 
Morning or evening fishing?


----------



## sustainabilly

Love morning. Canoe on the lake. Fog drifting across. Chickadees buzzing and calling. And chuggin' a popper through the lily pads.

Biggest saltwater catch? You had a pic once.


----------



## SimplerTimez

A baby hammerhead shark (sorry, no pic). It was years ago when I took my girls pier fishing.

Biggest freshwater catch?


----------



## vicker

By weight, a 30lb striped bass in the Congaree river, but really, a 1lb Brooky in a little river in western MA 
Ack!!! I did it again. 
Mm. Mmmm. 
Plain cornbread, or that sugary, nasty, corn cake crap?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Plain cornbread, with lots of butter (and honey if I'm hankering for sweet cornbread)

Chicken or wild fowl?


----------



## vicker

Oh, wild fowl hands down, a real yard bird next, and those bipedal white things they sell at Piggly a wiggly a distant last.
Fatback, or jowl?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never tried either!

Favorite flower?


----------



## vicker

I actually love a lot of flowers, I'm a pansy that way, but, Butterfly weed hands down. My God, woman, you do need to move south 
Could you identify a pig in a collard patch using just your eyes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I DO I DO!!
I don't even know what that means (Could you identify a pig in a collard patch using just your eyes?) but dag gone it I am willin' to learn!!

How old were you when your hair started showin silver?


----------



## vicker

I had a few stray ones early, but I was thirty when the silver came on strong. Earned them, I think. 
If you, using just your eyes now, saw some thing standing in a something, could you say, "by God, there's a pig in that there collard patch!"?


----------



## vicker

I'm tickling myself


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.

Did you know if you hold your tongue and say watermelon, it sounds JUST like "gullible"?:smack
(maybe I should die my hair blonde instead of red next time.....)

The smell of a new book or the smell of fresh cut grass?


----------



## vicker

Oh, I get it now :smack

The smell of fresh cut grass is generic. 
Do animals have feelings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. They feel pain. They feel fear. They feel hunger. They feel cold. They feel hot.

Ceiling fans. Love 'em or Hate 'em?


----------



## vicker

I love them, but think they are way overused in movies. 
Can you throw a baseball with your toes?


----------



## roadless

Not very far.

What are you grateful for?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So many things.
Right now? Jesus. I am grateful, for Jesus.

Do you tend to over think or just DO IT!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I try to think things through, but do it quickly. I do enjoy dwelling on a plan/problem when time is not an issue, like planning a structure or a new garden/orchard.

How much, if any, is your work affected by the change of seasons?


----------



## roadless

Over think....and I drive myself crazy...short trip I know!ound:

Are you close to your family?


nevermind...too slow!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, posted at the same time.

I am very close to my family.

Same question as above: How much, if any, is your work affected by the change of seasons?


----------



## roadless

Well I work at a school so I have summers off!

What would a great date be for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Being a bartender, if the roads are a mess, people do not come out.
Summer time is 'slower' because folks are outside, grilling out, on the lake etc.
August is THE WORST month in the business...

2.Great Date? Someone who sat me down and explained to me what this 'dating' thing looks like / means!!


Automated system or real human being


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Great dates are the ones where both parties are at ease, being themselves. The location is not so important I think.

My career (at least the last half of it) was devoted to developing and implementing automated systems, none of which I could have done without the help of many great human beings, some of whom I broke bread with Tuesday night, even though we haven't worked together in six years. Where has the time gone.

Have you ever made popcorn over an open fire?


----------



## roadless

Yes and put on quite a show, I put way to much in and had cascades of popcorn everywhere....my dog thought it was great!

What is your favorite open fire meal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Anything as long as I am surrounded by good people.
Could be nasty hot dogs all the way to filet mignon.

Do you have a friend that has been in your life more than 30 years?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Many, and it's a great blessing. One close neighbor and I were born hours apart in the same hospital. We played in his grandfather's yard as children. Went to the same Methodist church as kids. Went to school together. Played ball together. We'll probably be buried not far from each other, but hopefully not for a few decades yet.

When you need peace and quiet, what is your go to place?


----------



## vicker

Here, a canoe in the swamp. I spent several years living in a cabin that offered nothing but, so I don't need a whole lot right now 

What does another driver most often do that gets your ire up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two things come to mind: (1) Pull out in front of me and then proceed at a snail's pace (if you gun it and move on I'm fine with it); (2) Pass me on a wide open interstate and immediately cut me off by changing lanes to get in front of me...and then to add insult to injury, slow down. I like to use cruise control when traffic conditions allow, and being cut off forces you to turn the cruise off.

When was the last time you ate an apple, and if you remember, what kind was it?


----------



## sustainabilly

Less than a week ago... 5 days? Gala

Any thing, household related, you save to reuse that could be considered kind of over the top?


----------



## vicker

I buy laundry detergent only if it comes in a bucket, just so I can have another bucket.
Do you rake the leaves, mow the leaves or leave the leaves?


----------



## sustainabilly

Rake and sometimes use the leaf blower. Kind of noisy though.
LOL, I haven't bought laundry soap for one and a half years. Homemade is great.

Names obviously not necessary... anyone in ST that intrigues you or you have a crush on?


----------



## vicker

All the time.
First spring wild flower in your area?


----------



## sustainabilly

Ha, Good answer.
Bird foot violet is real early. Not sure if it's the first.

What veggie will you be planting the most of this year?


----------



## roadless

No land now, but gotta do tomatoes in containers.

Do you ever get bored?


----------



## sustainabilly

In winter? God, yes. 

Do you have a 'go to' anti-boredom trick?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, late at night when I can't sleep....tired of watching tv, reading, studying, eating...

What did you do today?


----------



## roadless

Went to work. Came home. Had dinner. On internet. :bored:

What did you do?


----------



## sustainabilly

Cleaned the house, started repairs on well house plumbing, checked out the brakes on my car (needs a new rotor), ran errands, made dinner, doing dishes.

Besides warm weather, what about this summer do you look forward to the most?


----------



## roadless

Finding a spot, on a river. It soothes my soul.

What is your general mood right now?


----------



## sustainabilly

Chillin'...inquisitive and open to conversation. Is that a mood?

Problem solving: Action or reaction?


----------



## roadless

Reacted today, would much rather be proactive.

What are you passionate about?


----------



## sustainabilly

Feeling contented and satisfied with my accomplishments. It's never been about the what as much as the how I got there. I've worked hard to not be a materialistic, goal driven cubicle drone. 

What inspirational thoughts help you to get past personal crises?


----------



## Jim-mi

If I told you that I'd have to kill you . . . . . . . . . . .lol

pancakes or french toast?


----------



## roadless

french toast with applesauce

wheat or rye?


----------



## sustainabilly

Love rye bread. Got a good recipe too.

Bacon, sausage, or scrapple?


----------



## vicker

What, you're out of liver pudding?
Grits?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes. With lots of butter.

Eggs, scrambled, fried or poached?


----------



## vicker

Sunny side up. 
Toast or biscuits?


----------



## Jim-mi

cheese omelet 

prune juice or orange ? . . . . lol


----------



## SimplerTimez

Blood orange juice for me. Prefer my prunes in fruit form thanks 

Omelets - full o'veggies or a meat lovers special?


----------



## vicker

Veggies.
Bagel?, if yes name your poison.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cinnamon crunch w extra cream cheese

wine or beer?


----------



## L.A.

A&w Root Beer

Long or short hair??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Long

When you are in the car, do you instantly turn on the radio, or enjoy the quite?


----------



## vicker

I have been leaving the radio on NPR, but having noticed this I am more often turning it off. 

Right or left handed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## vicker

Not at all. 
How often do you change the oil in your vehicle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every 3500 miles give or take a few.

Leader or go with the flow?


----------



## vicker

Do what I want, or march to my own drummer. I'm not much of a leader or follower, but I don't think I just go with the flow either.
"To know them is to love them", do you think that statement describes you?


----------



## roadless

I would hope so.

What is your greatest challenge?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Myself.

Describe your ideal home (not the property, just the 4 walls you'd call home)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sometimes I think it would be an underground type structure with several south facing windows. Sometimes I think it would be a small chalet with an open floor plan and lots of decks. I guess open floor plans, efficiency in terms of heating/AC, and easy/open access to lots of porches and decks are important to me.

Wood, laminate, ceramic, carpet: Do you have a favorite type floor for a home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wood is beautiful......worth the effort
Laminate, it's ok.
Carpet....love hate. It keeps me warm in the winter...but not a fan.
Never had ceramic.

When I get south, wood / ceramic will be what I will lean towards!!

If you could have one vehicle what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Jeep*; car or truck?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

JEEP! 95 Wrangler. I LOVE HER!!

Do you work on your own vehicles?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Most of the time; do you like off-road?


----------



## Jim-mi

Made my own dune buggy . . . what a blast . . only rolled it once . . .

rifle or shotgun?


----------



## vicker

Rifle. 
Open sights or scope?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, but if only one choice, I'd probably have a scoped one.

What was the first firearm you ever owned?


----------



## vicker

Stevens 211 double 12 gauge closely followed by a marlin 36(?) .22
Do you answer any questions that might incriminate you?


----------



## L.A.

No ?,,,,No answer...

45 colt or 45 acp??


----------



## sustainabilly

45 colt But I'd like the 357/38 Anaconda better. 

Do you ask any incriminating questions?


----------



## sustainabilly

oops!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll take the fifth on that....
22LR or 410?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, that would violate the premise that posts here are confidential...what happens in ST stays in ST.

Sorry posted late: I can get 410's, so I'll say that. They are very expensive though.

What was the last fair that you visited?


----------



## sustainabilly

Mostly just responding to vicker's earlier post. Cutting up, as it were.

County fair.

Ever try to grow rice?


----------



## Jaclynne

No

Have you and were you successful?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Terri (Mod) discussed it. I'm thinking about a small trial. Maybe in an old kidee pool or something. IDK
Shoot, now I've got to think of another question.

49* here, 9:43. I think my winter might be done. LOL

What's the coldest it's ever been where you live?


----------



## roadless

-9 last week.

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## sustainabilly

Had to change this. Yes, but not that you'd notice. As a member of a senior drum n bugle corps in the DCI championships in '77. The Sunrisers. We won.

You?


----------



## Jaclynne

Don't think so.

Do you want to be on tv?


----------



## roadless

Nope.

What haven't you tried yet?


----------



## sustainabilly

To run my own business. I've worked as an independent sub contractor, which is technically one. And, the only other way was/is in doing side jobs. Not really official. 

Anything jobwise, you'd want to do in future?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yeah, I have plans for a job I can do anywhere so long as I have power and supplies.

What is your biggest dream come true?


----------



## roadless

um can't answer that.....

Besides a meal, what is the last thing you made?


----------



## sustainabilly

A mess..? No, some hankies for my son.

Do you have a hobby?


----------



## bajiay

quilting...doing it now...

I'm also eating popcorn...what's the last thing you ate?


----------



## lonelytree

Crab dip with celery and bread.

What is the best campfire you have been around?


----------



## SimplerTimez

The one with my husband and three daughters when they were little. Watching the kids eyes get big with the night sounds.

Why do you like a fire?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't know, but I do. I'm watching one now in the woodstove.

What's the biggest crowd you've ever been a part of (like a concert or Mardi Gras)?


----------



## vicker

First night Boston, 2000. I'll never do anything like that again. If I have a phobia, it is a fear of crowds. 
Do you ever fast?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, I do.

Do you ever slow? (chuckle)


----------



## sustainabilly

Every morning.

Do you yell when you get mad?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I rarely get mad, when I do, I am quiet or I cry (annoying).

When is the last time you were really, really mad?


----------



## sustainabilly

After I got over being scared ---less, and knowing he was safe and okay, when my son came back after running away.

What part of home remodeling do you dread doing?


----------



## vicker

About 1999. I wasn't really, really mad, but I was mad. When I get mad, people listen to me lol!
How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## vicker

Painting. I hate it, and I've done a lot of it. 
How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I don't know, no one has ever timed me? LOL!

Why would you know how long you can hold your breath?


----------



## sustainabilly

I'm not falling for that. I already held my tongue and said watermelon.

What style of home would you build if you had carte blanche(sp?)


----------



## vicker

Because somebody timed me, duh! 
I would finish my little cabin on the mountain top. 
When the manure hits the fan, do things move real fast, or real slow ?


----------



## sustainabilly

Depends, how big is the fan? Both.

Do you camp much nowadays?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, not really safe as a single female. I miss it.

Where is your favorite camping place (terrain-wise)?


----------



## vicker

Somewhere in appalachia, at the head of a holler, where the water comes out the ground.
Favorite food to cook over the fire?


----------



## sustainabilly

Breakfast foods.

Mummy bag or std. I like standard they can zip together.


----------



## SimplerTimez

A good thick chili, if dinner. Eggs and beef bacon if it is breaking dawn.

Favorite wood to burn?

Appended to add - standard.


----------



## sustainabilly

Camping? Dry.

Would you ever try back-pack camping?


----------



## vicker

It is the best kind of camping. I like to take some fillet mignons and a bottle of Pinot noir for the first night  fillet mignon on a stick. Oh yeah!
Do you like the rain ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I love the rain. <steals the filet and Pinot and runs away>

But what about thunder and lightning?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not on top of a mountain.

Ever fly in a helicopter?


----------



## vicker

No! Wouldn't it be great. 
Wouldn't you love to hang glide, like they do out in the Rockies. Staying aloft for hours?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, bubble view too. Loved it. Would do it again.

I think I'd like to hang glide anywhere, but mostly over moutains.

Ever skydived?


----------



## vicker

No but I have cliff dived, and I assume it would be like that, only 1000 times better. 
Would you BASE jump?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Scuba will come first. Not sure I'd skydive. Like to try bungie jumping though.
Maybe base jump.
The biggest/scariest chance you ever took?


----------



## foxfiredidit

The chopper god was my hero...yes!!

How about white water? Ever do some big white water in a canoe?

ETA ...carry on, I came in kinda late)


----------



## sustainabilly

No. And I'd love to go rafting too.

Ever go under/inside a waterfall?


----------



## vicker

Living life? Probably quitting my job when my wife was pregnant with our first child and striking our on my own. 
Only white watered in a raft. 
Do you wear seat-belts?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Combining all of the above...

I don't know what base jumping is, so...maybe?
Biggest chance I ever took? Buying my property as a widow.
Yes, white water in canoe, on Canadian border, loved it.
Yes, I wear seatbelts.

Geesh, the sniping here is testing my edit capabilities.

What is base jumping?


----------



## vicker

Yes, several times. 
Have you ever smoked meat?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes!! LOVE IT

Mustard or Mayo


----------



## SimplerTimez

Depends on the context - preferably mustard.

What type of smoked meat is favored by the group playing here?


----------



## vicker

Darn! Mm mustard!
What is your recipe for tuna salad!


----------



## sustainabilly

Parachuting off of a cliff or building?

What extreme sport would you NOT do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Pork
2. I do not like tuna salad anymore

Given the chance, would you crowd surf?


----------



## sustainabilly

OOPS Sorry.


----------



## sustainabilly

No.

How about spelunking?


----------



## vicker

Can I use someone as a surfboard? 
If you were to make tuna salad, what would be your recipe?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I use:

Celery, onions, mayo, sweet hot paprika, honey, dill, mustard and of course, tuna.

Tuna on rye, wheat or white?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rye

Given the chance, would you mosh?


----------



## vicker

Oh, oh, rye !!!
Can two wrongs make a right?


----------



## vicker

I would, but I'd wear protection 
Can two wrongs make a right?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Never

Is it possible to 'walk a mile' in someone else's shoes?


----------



## sustainabilly

Kinda like telling a lie to save someone's feelings? Sometimes.

What type of humor do you enjoy the most? and not Good.


----------



## vicker

You can be close, but PERSPECTIVE is everything, and you could never get it just right. 
Have you ever felt real sympathetic pain?


----------



## vicker

Dry and witty. 
Same ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dry humor
Yes, and it's very humbling.

What gets you moving, when you don't want to move? (Not talking BM either ha ha)


----------



## vicker

The thought of my grandma saying, "daylight's burning ."
How old were you when you got your first paying job?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Fourteen.

What was your first paying job?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

13, paper route. Started with 60 customers, ended with 110

What has been your favorite job?


----------



## vicker

Facilities Mngr for The Boston Ballet? Maybe managing an apartment building in downtown Boston that was all college students from all around the world. Hell, I've loved most of my jobs. 
What will you be doing ten years from now ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hopefully not still playing in this thread...

Seriously, growing my own veggies, raising my own chickens, and loving someone with all I've got.

What will you be doing five minutes from now?


----------



## vicker

Refreshing my iPhone and sipping Old Crow. 
Do you dream?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Normally, if I do, I don't remember them.

Do you share your libations?


----------



## vicker

Gladly, and with humble pleasure.
What is a nightmare, to you.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Being undervalued, overlooked.

What is the happiest recurring dream that you have?


----------



## vicker

Flying along the river ( the Congaree), on a calm, moonlit night. A little mist is on the river, and a new day is just lighting the sky in the east. 
What was you most well spent day?


----------



## vicker

You can never be undervalued if you value yourself


----------



## SimplerTimez

My most well spent day was fishing on a pier with my three daughters, laughing, catching weird fish, and the memories we made.

What is the day you'd do over if offered?


----------



## vicker

The last day I saw my children. I'd enjoy it more. I don't think I'd do anything to try and change it, just take more time, and enjoy it more. 
Do you feel connected? To the universe I mean. Do you feel you are a part of it, or are you disconnected?


----------



## roadless

Disconnected.

How do you reconnect?


----------



## bajiay

Taking time for myself...which is way overdue!

What is your favorite way to relax?


----------



## roadless

Walking on the rocks in a river, it forces me to be in the moment and soothes my soul.

What is your favorite way to relax?


----------



## sustainabilly

Sitting on the porch in the cool of the evening. Maybe talking quietly about whatever. Taking in the scents and sounds. But weeding, just working the scuffle hoe back and forth, all alone in the morning when the world is quiet, comes in nose to nose. 

Same question.


----------



## roadless

Being all tangled up with a special someone, out of breath and content....and maybe some rain on the roof too.....or 2nd choice river walking.

What are ya doing today?


----------



## sustainabilly

Listening to the rain hitting my roof and thinking about you answer to the above.
Going to the thrift store later. It's warm but raining so I can't fool around outside. 

You made me forget my question.

Same question. :smack


----------



## roadless

Household chores, a meeting, and thrift stores. Raining here too.

How do you celebrate your birthday?


----------



## L.A.

In my birthday suit,,


Spiritual world or spirit world??


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't do much, really. Simple, relaxed. We have a tradition that the birthday person gets to pick what they want to have for supper. But, I don't know if I can trust these guys to cook, LOL. I'll probably cook my own and make some kind of dessert.
Also, you have to keep quiet while eating your first piece of cake and ice cream or your wish won't come true.

Spiritual.

What kind of clothes do you like to wear the most?


----------



## roadless

Jeans, but I like to play dress up for work...

You have 50. You must spend it on yourself. What do ya get?


----------



## L.A.

Merino wool long johns

Whats your best facial feature??


----------



## Jim-mi

My blue eyes . . . .been told that by more than one female......

Your eye color ? . . . . . .and not after 10 Bud's


----------



## vicker

Hazel. 
What color shirt or blouse are you wearing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just now, it's a green, long sleeved tee shirt.

Have you ever made (or had someone make) a quilt for you?


----------



## Terri in WV

:heh: yes and yes

What are you going to do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Whine about the rotten weather, do some laundry, and run adding machine tapes on some receipts for my taxes. I may walk the fence lines later, but I need to give the water time to run off. I've got 8-10 free HBO channels this weekend, but I just don't want to sit through a movie for some reason.

Is there a movie now playing that you want to see but haven't found time for yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I just don't sit still well, and I find most of what's on the screen NOT entertaining, but disturbing.

Do you let your dogs clean your dinner plate?


----------



## vicker

No, but I do let them pre-clean them
Do you enjoy board games?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Played them a lot growing up, so I must have enjoyed them. Can't remember the last time I played though.

What's the longest vacation you ever took?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 Weeks when I was 13.
We drove out west ( so my dad could buy coors ) and went thru the bad lands, grand teaton, mt rushmore, etc....

Favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## roadless

Deep red shoe/boots, comfortable and purdy!

Money is no object, where would you go?


----------



## vicker

I would like to try the food in Burma for a week or two. 
Fly, or boat?


----------



## Terri in WV

Boat, I don't think they have enough drugs to get me to fly. 

Prefer mountain or ocean view?


----------



## roadless

Mountain.

What would we be surprised to know about you?


----------



## L.A.

Mountain

A foot or horseback

***Oops,,,Backing out***


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Climb the mountain by foot.

Most people would not know that I was once sued by the ACLU and KKK. They won, well kinda'. 

Did you vote in the last presidential election?


----------



## viggie

Of course!

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have brunch with a friend, see my sister who is recovering from a stem cell transplant, and take down some dead standing red oaks behind my brother's house, God and the weather permitting.

How far do you live from the place where you were born?


----------



## roadless

About 500 miles.

Have you lived in the same area all your life?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. I did keep a condo/apartment in Atlanta (about 40 miles away) to cut down on the commute, but I've always had a place here on the farm where I grew up and now live.

What's the longest commute you have had to make to work?


----------



## vicker

45-60 minutes. 
How many were the most hours you have routinely worked at you job per week?


----------



## Terri in WV

200 miles, one way

Do you like where you're at now?


----------



## vicker

Not really, but I can deal with it. 
Does music make you wiggle ?


----------



## roadless

Yes all the time!

What would the theme song for your life be?


----------



## vicker

I get knocked down, but I get up again.
What us the first music or song you remember hearing?


----------



## summerdaze

Puff The Magic Dragon. Used to play it at the orphanage I lived in.

If you had a free flight to the moon, would you go?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope. I like it here on Earth, at least most days.

Have you ever ridden a train in another country for a lengthy trip?


----------



## vicker

Yes. 
Have you ever eaten in a place where you didn't speak the language and the host did not speak yours?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, but it sounds adventurous.

Sleeping car berth or regular car?


----------



## vicker

Crunched in with the masses. 
Are you gastronomically adventerous?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Within some specified limits, a li'l bit, yes.

What will be the last sound that you hear tonight before going to sleep?


----------



## Jim-mi

the click of the night light turned off....

PJ's or naked??


----------



## SimplerTimez

Situational...

Wood heat or forced air?


----------



## vicker

Wood heat. 
Favorite flavor ever of cool aid.


----------



## SimplerTimez

(only child in the world never allowed to have Kool-Aid) :/

But judging by the packets I saw in the store, that Fruit Punch one!

What is your favorite thing in the Gardetto's bag?


----------



## lonelytree

White Zin or Crown Royal.

Ever had dog so stubborn that it ----ed you off?


----------



## SimplerTimez

lonelytree said:


> White Zin or Crown Royal.


Where exactly do you buy your Gardetto's? Those never showed up in my bags, LOL!

No, not one so stubborn, but one rather dense that did at times.


Lap dogs or working dogs?


----------



## lonelytree

Lap dogs. I don't have a sled for them to pull. This working dog is not listening to me and it makes me frustrated. 

http://copperbasin300.wordpress.com/

Cheer for Nicholas Petit!

I dislike wheat bread but like the little wheat toasts.

2 wheel drive or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## vicker

2 wheel, for the most part. 
Ever change an axe handle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. 4WD for sure!
2. No

Do you like blue cheese on your burger?


----------



## lonelytree

I like blue cheese!

Do you like crab dip?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Are things going to change dramatically for you in 2014?


----------



## vicker

I'm sure it is better than sheep dip.
No, I don't foresee that.
Did your grandma have a divan?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. 2014 is going to be EPIC
2. Divan? I don't know what that is?

What bad habit are you gonna leave behind this year?


----------



## vicker

I plan on sticking by all of my bad habits this year. We're in it for the long run. 
Is caramel great, or what?


----------



## roadless

Caramel is awesome...particularly when it is soft and gooey surrounded by chocolate.

What happened the last time you were surprised?


----------



## sustainabilly

An unexpected phone call.

Wild flower bouquet or flower shop?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither. Never been one for flowers. Not sure why?
I'd take a bouquet of Basil, Sage, Parsley,Thyme....

Optimistic, Pesimistic, Realist?


----------



## roadless

It is frightening how quickly I can fluctuate between all three...I prefer realist with a smile!

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

I'll take realist for $200, Alex. Only, I call it being an educated, hopeful pessimist. 

What do think about electric cars? Not far enough along in development for you? Or, enough so that you'd buy one?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Optimistic; At the end of the day....I CAN find the silver lining in every cloud.
Realist; You can be 'real' and not be a debbie downer or cram your head in the sand.

2. Electric cars (IMHO) are silly.I like my 95 Wrangler.

What is your greatest accomplishment in life, so far.


----------



## sustainabilly

Generally, I don't look at my life in terms of measuring my accomplishments, so that's hard to say. But, I guess; I'm alive this morning. It's a new day, and well, corny I know, but the futures so bright, I gotta wear shades.

If you could build any style home you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Simple and solid
Ranch with a basement (even just a 1/2)
Large (ok huge) kitchen-living room area.....(all together)

This 'home you just built'.......where would it be located, ideally?


----------



## sustainabilly

Probably, no farther north than I am now. Although there _are _ relatively mild climates in areas of the PNW. Hilly, for a southern exposure and passive solar, because it would be a subterranean. But, a flat area for gardening. I'd love it with a creek or river for micro hydro power and irrigation.

Would you try to use alt energy sources in it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. I would love to use solar. I would also love to be somewhere where I do NOT need to run the furnace from Oct-May!!!!

When you are talking to someone, do you stand close "lean in"....or do you maintain a distance?


----------



## roadless

I tend to lean in.

What is the most unusual job you have had?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Vet Tech?
De-tassled Corn?

Are you keenly aware when someone around you is "odd....off"....just something about them makes your hair stand on end?


----------



## sustainabilly

Playing Mr. Mom. Probably more like unconventional really. At least for me. The most challenging too. 

Probably not 'keenly', but I notice. Sometimes I've been fooled.

Have you ever back-peddled someone around a room by slightly invading their space?


----------



## roadless

Not intentionally, I try to be respectful of people's space.

What makes you nervous?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Large Crowds
Driving in big cities I am not familiar with.
When the smell of the air and the pressure in my head changes (tornado)
Face-talkers

Have you ever had a full body massage?


----------



## roadless

oh yes.a few times....and it was wonderful....once done with warm oiled river rocks...awesome.

Have you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet......I'm afraid if I do, I will be hooked like a junkie!!

Favorite color on a flower?


----------



## sustainabilly

Drat! Hit the wrong button.


----------



## sustainabilly

Blue, because it's less common. Love blue bachelor's buttons.

I could google it, but what do you mean when you say face talker, LZ5?

Do you do any volunteering?


----------



## roadless

I use to for the Red Cross. Might be good to look into again.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

No, but I've been thinking of it. People have been good to me and it feels like a good way to pay a little of it back. It presents a great opportunity to give random acts of kindness too, which I think are awesome. Even if it's just a compliment to someone who seems down.
There was a great thread a while back about those. 

Do you have a favorite vacation spot?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bonita Springs Florida
Been once, fell completely in love.

(Face talker is someone who is SO CLOSE to your face when they talk)

Do you feel 'inner guilt' when you 'rest' after a long work week?


----------



## vicker

Only if I were to feel I'd have been wiser to have spent that work time on something else. 
Do you enjoy long periods of silence, or do you prefer some diversion?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do love the silence....

What's one thing that will make you lose your mind and raise your voice?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hope I've never lost my mind, but putting a child in danger would cause me to raise my voice.

What's the longest hike you've ever taken?


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't know the miles. 4-5 hours once in the Poconos and the same all around Cades Cove. Probably the Poconos because I was a lot younger then.

On a normal day, do you shower in the morning before work, in the evening after work, or both?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Non work days, in the morning.
Work days, in the afternoon right before work.

Bar soap or liquid soap in the shower?


----------



## sustainabilly

Bar.

Minty mouthwash or medicine breath?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither, good tooth paste and floss. (and Altoids)

Coffee first thing in the morning?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes! Cutting back though. No more than two cups. Then one in the evening.

Go to cooling off drink?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Water. LOVE me some water.

How much time does it take you to get ready to go out?


----------



## sustainabilly

Never thought about it. It probably depends on how important it is or where I'm going. Avg....30 min?:shrug:

Do you go out by yourself for entertainment or always have someone with you?


----------



## sustainabilly

Double post


----------



## vicker

When I go out it is generally by myself. I had dinner with a lady a month or so ago, and that was fun. 
How many hours of sleep do you typically get?


----------



## sustainabilly

About 6. I used to get up ~3:30 AM for work in Knoxville. Extreme commuting. ~130 mi. a day. Still in the habit of early rising and I feel like I'm wasting the day if I lay around in bed...alone.

How far is too far to drive for a job?


----------



## vicker

131 miles 
Do you use an alarm to rise in the morning?


----------



## sustainabilly

Only when it's earlier than my usual time. Nowadays that's ~5 or 5:30.

Do you notice when strangers are happy or un, and try to say/do something nice if they're unhappy?


----------



## vicker

I do. 
Do you believe in psychic ability?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I believe there is evil, and when given permission, it can manifest into, what appears to be, a tangible thing (some say 'gift').

I believe people are gifted by God with discernment, and if that gifting is strong, to the world it looks like 'psychic' abilities.

I believe people can 'learn' how to read 'ques' (body language, use of words, facial expressions, tone and pitch of voice)



Do you wear sun screen?


----------



## vicker

Not very often. 
Do you have a favorite scar ?


----------



## no really

Yeah, the star shaped one on my neck, fav because any deeper I would have bled out..

Do you have long term recurring dreams?


----------



## Jim-mi

No . . . my dreams are my body telling me to get up and go pee.......

Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Green olives and onion on most pizzas, usually in conjunction with some meat topping like sausage or pepperoni. 

Do you now live in a bigger house than the one you grew up in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh my heavens yes.
Ready to down size....drastically.

Does 40 degrees feel like a heat wave to you right now??


----------



## vicker

No, that's pretty normal for here at this time. 
What is one thing about yourself that you can't change, but wish you could.


----------



## arnie

not if I take off the long johns .
Do you cook or bake more during fridged weather ?


----------



## vicker

I bake more.
Electric stove, gas, or wood?


----------



## arnie

my Age 
do you have a recipe that you consider you Specialty


----------



## vicker

Cornbread that I have been tweaking for over twenty years and an old sweet potato pie recipe.
Wood, electric or gas?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

D, all of the above.

Preferred cooking method


----------



## arnie

till the feliets run out pan fried -then low n slow 
stay up late or get up early ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both.
Work nights, and the body just gets up early!

Cherry Pie or Apple Pie?


----------



## arnie

CHERRY (and apple)
Pork or beef ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Little bit of both, but more chicken than either. Lots of meatless meals around here too.

What home/homestead/auto repair have you made that you are most proud of (one you didn't think you could do but you tried and found that you could do it)?


----------



## Raeven

LOL, hmmm, so many to choose from...

First time I ran a chainsaw was pretty exciting. I've worked on my electronic gate more times than I care to admit. Everything from fixing a hole in the barn roof ("You know how to tear down a barn, don't you? Put a hole in the roof and wait a couple of years!") to fence repairs to replacing a piece of sheet metal on my little green house because I caught a corner with my lawn tractor... the list goes on and on. I've laid tile on floors and cabinets, done minor plumbing and even some electrical stuff. But I'm no tambo, not much mechanically inclined, so everything feels like a big accomplishment. 

If I had to narrow it down to just one, I'd say fixing my Kitchenaid mixer was a biggie. I was too cheap to drive it to Portland and leave it for a month for someone else to fix it -- nearest authorized dealer. The task actually turned out to be a straightforward operation, but I didn't know that when I started taking it apart. There's a lot of grease in one of those suckers!

Bonfire on the beach or campfire in the mountains?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Campfire in the mountains/woods.

What's the biggest wild animal you've come into contact with/seen first hand?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bull Elk, Are you content with your social Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Content, I guess...I mean if this is all it will be then I will find contentment.....

What does your social calendar look like?


----------



## Jim-mi

social calendar is pretty bleak.
when I go to a friends place for veggie fuel for the truck, I will sit and have a coffee or two and yap yap........ 

date any time soon??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No......I don't even know what 'date' means!!
I'm ready to make friends....a lot of friends!!

Church or no


----------



## roadless

No haven't found a fit.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I can't stand religion or 'club' mentality.

Believer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes; Sinner?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. Obsessive cleaner or stand a little mess?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Stand a little mess-sinner too ( I do try to be good), Canned or frozen veggies?


----------



## sustainabilly

Canned mostly, Frozen broc or cauliflower unless I find fresh at a good price. 

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Redeemed! But still human....
2. Canned by ME
3. Morning for sure

What's for dinner?


----------



## sustainabilly

Taco salad.
How do you want to be remembered?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That I was an all in person, and I truly, really cared.
With everything in me.

How do you want to be remembered?


----------



## sustainabilly

Someone asked me, the other day, how I'd describe myself. After thinking about it for a day or so, that's what I said too. You have to be careful, though. All in can sometimes put you too close and you can lose perspective.

What's the next homesteady thing you want to get?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Posts and wire for a garden fence.

Have you ever played paintball?


----------



## sustainabilly

No but I'd like to .

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES it was a blast....and it hurt too!!

Have you ever surfed?


----------



## sustainabilly

No board. Body surfing. 

Ever sailed in a catamaran?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No but it would probably be a great experience.

Do you subscribe to any magazines?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Smithsonian, and Field And Stream.

What direction are you facing right now...say you don't know if you don't.


----------



## sustainabilly

Not anymore. Used to be grit.
North, North East.
Why do you like this thread? Curious or just fun?


----------



## vicker

ese
Killing time. 
How far from home have you been?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Both. It's so interesting and fun getting to know everyone who plays along!!
2. Bonita Springs Fla (1150 miles)....I think it's further than Sarnia Canada.

Why do you participate?


----------



## sustainabilly

Same reason. I love to know why people do things and what they like or don't often plays a big part. So many different people from different regions is so much better than the same old thing around here.

I lived in Jersey and went out to Iowa. WI, went to Florida.

Ever been to Europe or South America?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Don't know how far it is to the other side of the world, but a fer piece for sure. 

I participate while waiting on something else to come to mind that I really need to be doing. Right now I'm contemplating drawing a rabbit. 


Europe, Asia, Middle East and Florida once or twice. 


Do you find your car keys in an obvious place after losing them?


----------



## sustainabilly

Haven't lost them in a while. When I backtrack and figure how they got there, it's always obvious. LOL

Where would you like to be, in your life, a year from now? Any major change, or just about the same?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Right here and, undead without the zombie effect...there's always room for change

If there was one question you could ask of a now deceased historical figure of the past, what would that be?


----------



## sustainabilly

Elephants? Through the mountains? In the snow? What were you thinking?
Sorry, that's 4.

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It varies, but I've been eating a lot of apples lately. Started to spread some Nutella on graham crackers for a snack after supper, but I had a small glass of wine instead. Don't think wine counts as a snack though. May have to ask Mr. Zong about that.

How many exterior doors are there on your house?


----------



## Raeven

Five, and I'm one short.

Silver or gold?


----------



## Tommyice

Silver.

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## vicker

Silver, but bacon is a close second. 
Salt, or sugar?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Definitely salt.

Biscuits or toast?


----------



## vicker

Biscuits
Butter, or that nasty stuff?


----------



## SimplerTimez

BUTTER!

Jam, jelly, honey or molasses?


----------



## vicker

Wild plum jam
Cheeseburger, or a fried bologna sandwich ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

OMG, I haven't had a fried (beef) bologna sandwich in YEARS. If I can put an egg on it, I'll take that over a burger.

Apple or pumpkin butter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Apple,Fruit;or salad?


----------



## vicker

Apple butter. I don't like nutmeg, and I can only imagine. 
Feet first or head first?


----------



## rkintn

Apple!
Pickled okra or pickled eggs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Okra, sweet or dill?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sweet.

Salad.

Head first.

What are we talking about? LOL!


----------



## vicker

Dill
A little garlic?


----------



## roadless

Nope, much garlic.

Do you stick in your toes or jump right in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. VERY little garlic (I think I am part Vampire..)
2. Depends on who I am with.

What is a friend to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Someone you can count on, Do you like being there for your friends?-(sweet pickled garlic is the "bomb")


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do, I really do.
(garlic...hisssssssssssss)

Have you ever read the book "The 5 love languages"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, What is the book about?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I googled it Laura , looks like a good read-I am into "self improvement"- Do you read often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, not a pleasure reader. Read for informational/instructional uses only.
(I am not fond of the 5 love languages....)

What is the one thing that keeps you 'grounded'....keeps you from just going buck wild?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Family, Do you like to know what makes another tick?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love learning about the human condition......psychology...all of it!!

If/when you dine alone, do you sit at the bar or at a table?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Depends if I would like to read, how many are there( How cute/likeable the server is LOL).; Do you enjoy hiking,camping, fishing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I haven't been camping/fishing in years, but I enjoyed it a lot when I was a kid.
Hiking I have never done, only because I have a bum knee...

Do you salt everything before you eat it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Some, I try to limit sodium-but I like it*, What is your favorite chore?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like cutting firewood, if the weather is good (cool/sunny/calm), which describes today to a "T".

Do you garden organically, and if so, what's your fertilizer of choice?


----------



## Raeven

Organically, and almost any poo I can get my hands on (metaphorically). Preference given to chicken and horse. I compost everything as well.

Automatic or stick shift?


----------



## vicker

Either. I drive an automatic at this time. 
What different kinds of manure have you shoveled in your long and illustrious life?


----------



## Raeven

What?? No one stepping up to answer this one? 

Horse, cow, pig, llama, goat, chicken. Livestock manure doesn't bother me. It's so illustrious!! 

Worst natural disaster you've endured?


----------



## vicker

I went through the eye of hurricane Hugo. It was awesome! Made one heck of a mess though.
Do you have rust on your car/truck?


----------



## Raeven

No, not on either.

Favorite tomato variety?


----------



## sustainabilly

Cherokee Purple.

Favorite drive away the blues food?


----------



## Jaclynne

Someone else's cooking.

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## sustainabilly

A big ole spoonful of crunchy peanut butter. But only one. :ashamed:

You?


----------



## Jaclynne

Potato leek soup and a hunk of French bread.

Happy today?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yep  

Did it rain where you are today?


----------



## sustainabilly

1 After the sun burned the fog off, yes.
2 No
Behavior you can't stand?


----------



## Jaclynne

Arrogance or whining, can't stand whining.

And you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Unjustified arrogance, for sure. 

What trait do you really like in others?


----------



## sustainabilly

1 Intolerance and arrogance.
2 Resourcefulness
Favorite movie?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oof. Only one? Braveheart.

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## sustainabilly

Any one in autumn.

Harder to think of questions or answer them?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably questions are a little harder.

Do you have a favorite cartoon character?


----------



## sustainabilly

Bugs, of course.

What do save that's supposed to be disposable?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Plastic jugs: Are you going to try different plants in the garden this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Probably not. If the house sells before I can harvest, seems it would be a waste.

If you and your dining companion have been sitting at a restaurant for over 2 hours, and you are the last 2 in the place....and the servers are running the vacuum cleaner, would you wonder if they were closing?


----------



## roadless

I would know they were closing. 

What is the most useful advice you have received ?


----------



## L.A.

"If you make a mistake,,,make it twice..& smile..
People will think you did it on purpose,, for a laugh"...

What makes you weak,,_in the knees_ ??


----------



## WhyNot

He does.

How many times have you told yourself "never again"....and then you go and do it again?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I know. I know. I keep ordering the darn cheese cake for dessert when I'm full and shouldn't eat any more. I'm weak.

What's the largest (or highest if you prefer) waterfall you've seen?


----------



## Jim-mi

Niagra Falls . . . they have been showing clips of it at night . . Frozen and lit with colored lights . . .awesome . . . . . .

ever been to Niagra???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope!

What is your 'soft spot'?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My head.

What's the prettiest, most scenic road you've driven?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It was in Knoxville TN...somewhere in the mountains. 
High mountain to my left, stream/creek/ river running to my right, the coolness that the canopy of the trees brought on a hot summer day.
That's when I fell in LOVE with Knoxville TN

What drive do you loathe?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I 480-coming into Cleveland, from the west side- insane drivers!-Are you a "Professional Driver"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't get paid to drive, but my boy played travel hockey, so the 350.000 miles on my mini van? Yeah, I put every one of them on the vehicle!!

Do you tip well?


----------



## Twp.Tom

20% minimum, do You get lot's of "cheap" tippers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I average 22.5% on any given night. 
Very rare do I get a tip under 18%.
The price point on the menu keeps "most" of the cheapy's out though....

Do you 'banter' with you bartender / server, or just let her work and pay little mind to her/him?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Depend if they are busy, I like to "interact", Do you use figure or hockey skates?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hockey!!

Ever smoked hooka?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Long time ago*, 30+ years, Do use your refresh on this thread, I do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sometimes.....

How often do you buy shoes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I buy Boots, (Quality) , maybe every 3-4 years; Do you pray for others?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, all the time, everywhere I go. 
Scripture says to "pray without ceasing".

Do you ever wake up from a dream, and it was so awesome, you just wanted to go back to sleep to 'stay there' for a little while longer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*,, I want you to Be happy, Do you wish this for others?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Happiness, kinda, but more deep soulful contentment.
A peace that nothing this world can shake.

Do you Pray when you pass by an accident scene?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I pray that those involved will be alright; Are you going to go to sleep tonight, dreaming where you left off?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

GOOD LORD I hope so.
But, good chances are I will not :-(
This was rare, as I do not remember, or dream often

Do you ever look back to this time last year, and then assess where you are now, and say "HEY, I'm making progress" or say "WOW I'm lame"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, Life has changed, and the future looks brighter*; How did to find HT?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Someone mentioned it on Backwoods Home.

How did you find HT?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Late wife found it first,we read Countryside for years*;Did your dream" lighten" your mood for the day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You have no idea!!!

I'm on my way to work, what are you about to do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Go to the Barn for evening chores; Is there something at the "Top" of your to do list(bucket list)?


----------



## Grizz

Go backhome to visit kin folks been way to long What would you do?


----------



## roadless

Travel the country slowly, soaking up the sights and meeting all you fine people.

What is on your bucket list?


----------



## lonelytree

roadless said:


> Travel the country slowly, soaking up the sights and meeting all you fine people.
> 
> What is on your bucket list?


 A moose..... awesome meat! Never get a shot on one though.

Ever have Cavatini at Pizza Hut?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't say that I have. I don't remember the last time I went to Pizza Hut, but I'm sure it's been years.

If you eat pizza, it is more likely to be home made, frozen from the grocery, bought from a chain, or made at a Mom/Pop pizzeria.


----------



## roadless

Mom/Pop

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Jaclynne

Green & Black's Mayan Gold dark chocolate.

Favorite tea?


----------



## roadless

peppermint for taste, apple-cinn. for aroma

What was the last thing you did that was child-like?


----------



## sustainabilly

Good child-like or bad?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe watching a Three Stooges marathon. 

Name three CD's/tapes/whatever you would be sure to take on a long road trip?


----------



## roadless

sustainabilly said:


> Good child-like or bad?


I was thinking good.


I go in spurts with music. Lately it is retro. Moody Blues, Buffalo Springfield, Van Morrison.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

I stomped around in the mud just to make my son shake his head this weekend. Whoot!
Played in the leaves a month or so ago.

What would be your idea of an ideal date?


----------



## sustainabilly

drat dbl post again


----------



## roadless

Warm day, walking along a river, being taught to fish, easy chatting, picnic lunch....be nice if my dog was there....laid back, getting to know one another.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

I'll take that one!!
Okay, A picnic lunch near the water if there's no skeeters out. Canoe ride. Maybe hang out at a flea market. Lots of talking, LOL that's me... a walk. 

Which way do you turn your head when you're thinking of an answer?


----------



## Jim-mi

toward the cookie bowl,......

do you blink much?


----------



## roadless

Only when I am batting my eyes.

nevermind


----------



## sustainabilly

Naw... I'm kinda dull witted. Oh, Blink.
Not as much now as I used to. Mortar dust dried my eyes out bad. I use artificial tears now. It helps too.

Ah-ight then. :nana:

When's last frost where you live?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The last frost is a moving target around here these days. It should be early to mid April, but over the last few years I've seen in happen as early as February or as late as May (which was devastating to all the fruit). Our weather seems to be full of extremes now.

What weather event provokes the most concern or fear for you?


----------



## vicker

I actually absolutely love terrible weather. It doesn't scare me at all. I love the feeling of being at the mercy of God. That being said, I suppose a rip roaring thunderstorm, with high winds, cannonades of thunder and lighting and hail give me the greatest feeling. 
Have you ever been lost (in the earthly sense)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet!!

What takes your breath away?


----------



## vicker

Standing on a precipice. 
What is better than standing on a precipice?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Standing below, looking up at it, and saying "wow, glad I'm not up there"!!

What are you more afraid of: Heights or Dark Water?


----------



## vicker

Heights
You wake up and you house is on fire. You know you only have to save yourself, and you only have time to grab a few things, and can only save what few things you can carry out in this one trip. What do you grab?


----------



## roadless

My dog and photo album. ( "That's all I need."....spoken in best Steve Martin voice ) :gaptooth:

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My dogs.
My Bible.
My purse and the important papers folder.

Have you ever used a tanning bed?


----------



## roadless

I have many moons ago, I would not do it now.

Are you content with your looks?


----------



## vicker

Yes. 
If you change something about your looks, what would that be?


----------



## roadless

I would be taller and have thicker hair.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm doing it friday!
(Not born a red head, but my hair stylist is a magician!)

Do you seem to attract a 'certain' type of person?


----------



## vicker

Thinking about it. No, I don't think so. I have a very diverse group of friends. 
What type of person would you most like to attract?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honest, Strong, confident, Alpha, full of life, positive but realistic, willing to do silly stuff, but can be serious minded.

Do you think a woman is being "fresh" when she puts her hand on your back and says "excuse me" or "behind you"? (and she does this to everyone, male and female)


----------



## vicker

No, but I'm a touching kind of person. Once, when working in food service, I got a talking to by the boss for touching the girls on the shoulder when saying behind you. I did it to everyone. I had never considered that it could be misinterpreted. Sadly, we do have to sometimes be responsible for how we are misunderstood. 
What is the oddest date you have ever had that you enjoyed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can count on one hand how many dates I have been on, and the last one was 27 years ago....I remember every date (all 3 of them) and none of them were "odd".
Hockey game and dinner.
Dinner and concert.
Dinner and movie
((This is why I don't 'get' dating...))

What is one positive thing you can honestly say about the weather where you are


----------



## vicker

The summers don't last forever. 
Have you ever hosted a parasite?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well yes, if ticks count, but thankfully no flesh eating viruses so far. Started to select the boys, but they fall more into the moocher/tool borrower never bringer backer category than a true parasitic family.

Within your home, what colors have you painted the walls?


----------



## Jim-mi

egg shell white

fav color ?


----------



## roadless

Depends on for what. Soft green walls, deep red shoes, purple flowers, tan dogs, blue waters.

Favorite pastime ?


----------



## arnie

cooking bakeing canning 
do you raise your own meat - livestock


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have, and maybe I'll do so again. But the truth is, I don't eat that much meat now. Gave away most of the last steer I raised out for slaughter. 

If you could only choose one type of meat for your diet, what would you select (ie., chicken, beef, pork, rabbit, etc.)?


----------



## Raeven

Probably chicken, but man, I'd get sick of it.

What skill would you like to acquire that you haven't already?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

How to make my own cheese!

Same question?


----------



## foxfiredidit

To draw, in ultra-realism, with lead/graphite pencil.

What is your opinion of the world today, in no more than 20 words.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That there are wars and rumors of wars, the sick, the lame, the poor, but worst of all, the self-centered.

What are you thankful for today?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Cold weather (52), my rifle, and a good place to hunt this afternoon.

What's the best way to track a bear?


----------



## roadless

From a distance. (....and did you really just say 52 was cold weather? :hysterical

What do you do on a regular basis just for the fun of it?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Hunt, drink whiskey, play pool, canoe, fish, bake bread, draw, write dumb things that I read later on, and ramble about the countryside.


Can you really tell a book by its cover?


----------



## roadless

Naw, I thought I could but I have been fooled.

Same question.


----------



## foxfiredidit

It there is a good picture on the cover of a book I might be curious of it, or a leather cover I may open, but one recommended by a friend, I probably would give it a shot.

Do you still own a set of encyclopedias?


----------



## roadless

Nope, Last move I gave up my well worn Funk & Wagnalls. No space for them. ( I didn't think the book cover question was literal! :teehee: )

Do you download books or read actual books?


----------



## vicker

Download a plenty. 
Do you have a library card?


----------



## roadless

A couple. One for each state.

Favorite summer memory?


----------



## L.A.

Cheyenne Frontier Days 

when aiming,,both eyes open,,or?????


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Aim with my right eye. Keep the left eye closed.

Have you ever met/shook hands with a famous person, and if so who was it?


----------



## vicker

Both eyes open.
I met Oksana Baiul once on a train in Boston. I put air in Yvonne de Carlo's tire once and I met president ford when I was four.  he had some nice dogs. 
Do you like your voice?


----------



## lonelytree

I do .... dogs don't

Ever had pancakes that don't make you tired?


----------



## Jim-mi

Yup . . every time I make my apple pancakes . . . . .

Ever make your own applesauce ??


----------



## roadless

Yes I like it chunky and on pancakes.

Did you ever make apple butter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I'd like to learn how though. My Mom made some great apple butter.

Have you ever picked any kind of wild berries?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes, gooseberries and blackberries every summer.

Do you make any homemade jams/jellies?


----------



## sustainabilly

Sure. Blackberries, huckleberries, wintergreen, and one that tastes kind of like clove. It's red, oval, has a single pit, and grows on a shrub that's ~4 -6 ft. We call it spice bush but I don't know the real name.

Garlic press or minced?


----------



## Sammilynn

Minced. I don't even own a garlic press.

Harvest any other wild food other than meat?


----------



## vicker

Yes, berries, shrooms, greens. 
Ever eat ramps?


----------



## Sammilynn

No, what are they? 

Adventurous eater or same old things?


----------



## vicker

They are a wild leek. 
I'm an adventurous eater. 
Favorite nut?


----------



## sustainabilly

OOPS, too slow.

Ramps are a type of wild onion, kind of like leeks, I think. Sometimes they're really pungent.

Carefully, adventurous I'd say. But I make a lot of old faithful stuff, too. Like to try new spice combos and hot/spicy foods.

Pecans.

What's the longest you ever camped out for?


----------



## Raeven

I'd really rather not say his name. 

Do you dry clean any of your clothing?


----------



## vicker

A little over a year. 
Haha, Raven. It's been a while. 
Ever break ice to bath?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not intentionally. Real cold water though.

Ever have to live in your vehicle?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, thankfully. 

Smallest place you've ever lived for more than a year?


----------



## sustainabilly

One room.

Are you the kind of person who takes offense/ or feels above the occasional off color/ ribald joke?


----------



## vicker

I can look over it , but it gets old pretty quick. 
Why do we have a holiday for MLK?


----------



## sustainabilly

Cause it does a body good?

Is this a trick question?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Either that or it's an indication you're back to reading the RIF posters!

What's the most recent thing you saw that made you cry?


----------



## vicker

A father here killed his two children, his wife, and then himself yesterday. 
What is an RIF poster?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Reading is Fundamental (sustainabilly adding an I to the MLK)

Did you learn to read by being read to, or via a phonics or other such program?


----------



## vicker

Oh, haha! 
Being read to. 
If you could read another language, what language would that be?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well I can, but the one I'd like to read better is Italian.

French bread or Italian bread?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

French, but really, I haven't met a bread I don't like!

What kind of salad dressing?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ranch or Raspberry vinaigrette

Favorite guilty salad addition?


----------



## sustainabilly

Italian. And ha ha too...
Not guilty, but orange slices and peanuts.
What subject in HS or college do you wish you'd payed more attention to?


----------



## vicker

Homemade Caesar. 
English
Gouda or Swiss cheese?


----------



## sustainabilly

It would have to be Swiss because I don't think I've ever had Gouda.

Worst restaurant food choice?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That list is LONG.......I could tell you stories.....

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Kobe's Steak House

Favorite picnic locale?


----------



## vicker

Next to the basket. 
What's in the basket?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Maybe I should put that on my bucket list......do a for real, picnic!
2. Laundry?

Favorite fishing spot?


----------



## Twp.Tom

my back yard;favorite fish?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Salmon or haddock.

Ever owned a hammock?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.To catch? Carp or Catfish, they put up a good fight.
To eat? Fried Catfish!!
2. YEs

Do you skin and cook your own fish?


----------



## vicker

Brook trout
Favorite soup?


----------



## SimplerTimez

French Onion or Potato Leek, hard choice.

Ever make soup with whatever is in the crisper?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not!

Ever made a big batch of brownie cookies, just because?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. My son's favorite is a fish soup I made that way. No recipe and I can't remember how to repeat it. 
Brownies? Yup. Choc Chip too
Tent or camper?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, never made brownie cookies. Are they good?

Do you ever stay online too late?


----------



## sustainabilly

Tonight Good night LOL

Will you do it again, though?


----------



## L.A.

Never,,except maybe,,sometimes

Are you ready for Today??


----------



## vicker

I better be 
Is it better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Love and lose. 

What amazing things will you attempt today?


----------



## vicker

I will single handedly, and without a net, attempt to get my dad through another day in hospital, when he wants to go home. He had his gallbladder removed and his dementia is up, and he isn't being a very willing patient. 
What's for breakfast?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee and a trip to the hair dresser!!

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Going to eat a big breakfast and skip lunch today. 

How many times (meals and snacks) do you normally eat on any given day?


----------



## vicker

Gee, I hadn't thought that far ahead, but now I'm thinking Larb. There is a Thai place close by that makes really good larb gai. 
I've heard that red is the toughest hair color for a beautician to do well. Is that true?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

He is an artist and magician.
It takes a LONG time for the red to grab that silver and hang on. 
Red also 'fades faster' than any other color.
He puts something on at the end that makes it 'shiny' for weeks.....He's worth every penny.

Does it feel weird that your kids are grown?


----------



## vicker

Yes, pretty much so, since when I dream of them they are 7 and 9. 
Have you ever had your identity stolen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No one would want to 'be me'!

Are you going to have an amazing day?


----------



## Bret

Be free to be you.

Yes.

Bowling or tennis.


----------



## rkintn

Bowling 

Live or artificial bait?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Live when I fish, but it's been a long time since I wet a hook.

Have you ever just packed a bag and headed off on an impromptu trip?


----------



## rkintn

No but I would like to some day

Andy Griffith or leave it to beaver?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Andy Griffith for sure, although the Beav is fine by me. Didn't like Eddie Haskell though.

Is there a TV show currently in production that you try to watch regularly?


----------



## rkintn

I have a couple Supernatural, Justified, Game of Thrones and Sons of Anarchy

Are you a movie buff?


----------



## Terri in WV

Not particularly.

Silliest thing you've ever done?


----------



## L.A.

Hooked the horn to the turn signal on the bosses truck,,,just before he went to town,,
every time he would signal right turn,,,beep,,,beep,,,,beep

What can instantly, make you ,,,,Uh hungry ????


----------



## vicker

It is hard to pin down, or define, but I know it when I see it. 
Baked potatoes in foil, or naked?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually scrub it, butter it, salt it and then wrap it in foil before baking. Now if I'm nuking it, no foil and just a scrub job.

What's the wind like where you are today (starting to really pick up here)?


----------



## Sammilynn

It's actually died down from this morning. We had a surprise dusting of snow early in the day.

Any precipitation where you are today?


----------



## sustainabilly

It's flurrying here now. ~ 10 mph wind. It'll melt tomorrow.

What's you favorite cold, blustery, snowy day food?


----------



## Groene Pionier

any kind of stamppot with any kind of home made fruit chutney and mustard and a Hema sausage.

what do you think 2014 will bring for you?


----------



## sustainabilly

A big change from the last 4 years. Some of my plans have already started to change to reality.

What is stamppot?
Nevermind, I found it. Stamppot (English: Mash Pot) is a traditional Dutch dish made from a combination of potatoes mashed with one or several other vegetables, 

Three day weekend. Anything special planned?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, nothing special planned. It's our first weekend without rain in seven weeks, so maybe something will materialize.

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Raeven

Piano, flute, violin (badly), guitar.

What's the most magical thing that's ever happened to you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

At one time, several. I've been lax on my practice.

What is your favorite musical instrument?


----------



## sustainabilly

..........................


----------



## sustainabilly

Do overs.

I don't have just one. Depends on my mood.

Do you write letters or just email?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I do both, depending on the recipient. Letter writing is a nearly lost art, one that I think should be saved.

Is your cursive or print more legible?


----------



## sustainabilly

Fast? printing. Slow, equal.

Homemade gifts or store bought?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually buy, mainly because I'm not too "crafty". Wish I was.

Which national/state/local park did you last visit?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Starkey Park, here in FL.

Drove through several though on my road trip recently.

Sleeping bag - what type?


----------



## sustainabilly

Big South Fork, National River and Recreation Area, TN
Borrowed from my son for now. Don't need down, down here.
What's for supper?


----------



## SimplerTimez

It was eggs, turkey sausage, chard, onions and a topping of Spicy Monterey Jack

What's for breakfast?


----------



## sustainabilly

Apple sauce cranberry quick bread.

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## SimplerTimez

European or....?

What is the worst flesh wound that you have sustained?


----------



## sustainabilly

African
Tie. 16 stitches in my eye brow and a big gouge in my knee when ~12

Broken bones?


----------



## vicker

Gunshot wound to my left upper arm. Not as bad as it sounds, but it did leave a nice scar. 
How many bones have you broke?


----------



## Raeven

None, but that just means I haven't been hit hard enough.

Can you whistle through your tongue?


----------



## sustainabilly

3
Not through it, over it. 
Tent or camper?


----------



## Jim-mi

both
same........


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tent. I like the connection with the earth.

What kind of wood makes up your fire most of the time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Red oak and red maple.

Do you watch foreign language films?


----------



## sustainabilly

Wood probably be oak.
Don't burn it for main heat source.
No.
Cast iron for camping or light weight?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes. But only with subtitles. I still can't get the hang of some languages in normal dialect.

Do you like red cedar?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Light weight cookware for camping, and I have a pretty red cedar in my front yard.

What was the last auction you attended?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oh gosh, it's been a few years. One over on Gandy, for all sorts of things.

Do you freak out if you have an itch at the auction?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, auctions rarely give me an itch, so there are no freaking worries. It is fun to watch what people will bid sometimes.

Are you a good parallel parker?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oh no, I'm terrible at it. I've actually had a crowd standing and betting on me, and in a Honda Fit no less 

Do you like road trips?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. But I haven't been in a very long time. 

If you could remodel one room, which would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably the master bath, although it is perfectly fine as is.

Have you ever panned for gold?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Always sounded like fun though. 

Ever been to a Globe Trotters game?


----------



## vicker

Yes, back in the 1900s
Can you whistle a tune?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Only if I know it really well 

Have you ever tripped over nothing at all?


----------



## sustainabilly

Shh...Don't tell.

How about the circus?


----------



## vicker

Yes, and we saw the biggest butt in the world!
Do you ever wear gloves with the fingertips cut off ?


----------



## sustainabilly

Uh huh. Got glomits too.

What is the biggest boat you've been on?


----------



## vicker

A ferry up above Quebec City. 
How deep have you been?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I didn't measure my dives in the Bahamas. Only snorkel underwater depth.

Ever touched a barracuda?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. 
Would you ever dive in a shark cage?


----------



## vicker

I don't think so. It seems it would kinda kill the feeling. I'd probably rather spend my time doing something else. 
Have you ever wrecked someone else's car?


----------



## sustainabilly

Worse. A bike:doh:

What was the first thing you did this year?


----------



## Jim-mi

Took a deep breath . . . .went to bed at about 12;10

Hurt in a car bumper bender>?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Just once, or twice 

Ever had an air bag deployment? (nope, not talking about ex wives either, hehe)

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Wrecked on my 21rst b-day before I had 1 drink!! Some soccer mom driving out an "in" only turn.
T-boned a drunk driver that blew a red light when I was 17....bumped ma head.
2. Nope

Are you freezing?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope. It is pleasantly cool here.

How much snow do you have to shovel tomorrow? (today, for EST'ers)

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4-6 more inches. I promise, this is the LAST year I will do it.

What are you going to do tomorrow that you don't do every day?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Talk to my very best friend of 10+ years, and review Torah.

What does charity mean to you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Giving freely expecting nothing in return.

Name one thing that can 'defuse' you, when you are bent out of shape.


----------



## SimplerTimez

The touch of someone that I know has my best interest at heart.

What is the thing that causes you to need defusing?

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Deception 

If no one is around to defuse you, how do you 'get yourself off the ledge'?


----------



## vicker

I don't understand these questions. I don't think I have a ledge. I've only ever been angry a few times and I never saw a ledge. I just got mad. Perhaps I keep myself far away from the ledge, as I don't like that feeling of being mad and out of control. 
If I stopped you one day on the street, would you have a knife on you ?

That is not all quite true. One of the last times I was mad was around 1991 when I came home unexpectedly and found my girlfriend smoking crack in my couch. I did not loose control in any since of the word, but she permanently left my house in the following few minutes, and she never felt it was prudent to ever contact me again. I'm always amazed at how people listen to me when I'm mad  they follow my instructions very well. I guess I get mean.


----------



## Raeven

Yes, but the knife would be incidental to the corkscrew and the toothpick.

Kleenex or handkerchief?


----------



## vicker

Bandana. I gotta admire a woman who comes with her own corkscrew. 
Should people call you after midnight?


----------



## Raeven

Sure, if they need to.

What's the word people most often use to characterize you?


----------



## vicker

Conscientious. It was a long time before I knew what that meant. I like it. 
Have you ever been able to write your entire name in the snow?  I've only ever got close.


----------



## Raeven

ROFL, no, and it's only 10 letters! A bit more challenging for me, however, you'll agree. Wait -- am I using your pen, or mine?

What's the furthest north you've ever been?


----------



## vicker

Lol! I was in Quebec City and took off one day. I drove north till I had to cross on a ferry, and then about another hundred miles.

How far south have you been?


----------



## roadless

Florida 

What would you most likely be doing at a gathering with friends and acquaintances?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Watching a game at a bar, shooting pool, having dinner (and her doing hooka).

Same question


----------



## roadless

Chatting with everyone, introducing folks that didn't know one another, asking if they wanted more to eat or drink, helping hostess even if it wasn't my gathering.

Favorite type of gathering?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never been to a formal (like, evening gown, etc) but any gathering of people where there is an activity, and the chance to participate and socialize with multiple people at one time. 
I have always wanted to do a formal, you know, where it's tuxes and gowns, up-do's and pearls....JUST to see what it's like!!

Favorite store to shop


----------



## roadless

Used places. Re-Stores, consignment shops, 'sally's", goodwill....

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Grocery Stores. I love grocery stores. All kinds.

Name something that makes you VERY unconfortable


----------



## vicker

Real conflict makes me very uncomfortable. I wish I could handle that better. 
Favorite section in the grocery store?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Produce, then the baking/spice isle.

What do you consider "conflict"?


----------



## vicker

Serious arguing between two or more people. I tend to turn away from it or retreat. I just feel it is unproductive and negative, but it probably has its benefits, at times. 
Do you squeeze the toothpaste in the middle?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, squeeze only on the bottom and curl it up as I go. 

Manual or battery powered toothbrush?


----------



## arnie

manual 
bake your own biscuits or are caned ones a regular on your grocery list


----------



## roadless

I work at a vocational school and the students make great biscuits that I buy lately.

What is your specialty to bake?


----------



## L.A.

Cookies Yum,,,from cake mix,,,

Buy jackets that fit or 1 size larger??


----------



## Jaclynne

That fit, except maybe a barn coat.

Scented candles or woodsmoke?


----------



## L.A.

Wood smoke,,,But I've been known to put a dab of vanilla on a light bulb,,


Cookies or cake??


----------



## Jaclynne

Cookies

If you could turn back time, would you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nah. I much prefer to look forward than back. Puts a crick in my neck.

Have you received all the information you need to complete this year's income tax return?


----------



## arnie

heck no
if yer getting a refund do you already have plans for it ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tentative numbers suggest a refund, but no specific plans for it. Just put it in savings for now.

Do you have a household budget, and if so, how strict are you with it?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've gotten fairly strict lately in order to achieve some goals more rapidly, but I'm not squeaky tight about it.

Next country that you would like to visit?


----------



## Jim-mi

relocate to New Zealand.

same q......


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Booked to go to Peru in March, but I'm more excited about the prospect of seeing some national parks in Canada this Summer (and Alaska/Washington/Oregon/California).

Do you have a current passport?


----------



## vicker

I do not. 
Do you use shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## Terri in WV

Yes, and occasionally, when I get the urge, henna. 

Hair, curly, straight, or....????


----------



## Raeven

Very curly.

Watch the stars or sit by a fireplace?


----------



## vicker

Wavy and wild lo!
Watch the stars by the fireplace. 
What was the name of your favorite teacher?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not remember any of my teachers names, well, except for the one that was "seeing" my girlfriend when we were in 9th grade......I know. EWWWWWWWWWW

Name something you are going to do tomorrow?


----------



## Raeven

Make coffee.

Even if you're broke, what's your one extravagance?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My hair. That is my one selfish pleasure. Good shampoo and conditioner, and good color!!

Same question....


----------



## vicker

Blue ink pens. 
Do blonds have more fun?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Uh, no. Definitely not.
Red heads......now that's where it's at!!

How do you melt away stress?


----------



## vicker

Hot redheads, God bless'em.
Was your last lasagna better than your first?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. My first wasn't the best. But my last was definitely not great. Lasagna was one of my ex's better dishes. I've never been able to re-create it the same way. I reckon I didn't pay close enough attention, and missed the details that made it so delicious.

Now that you're older and, knowing that there are some physical aspects about yourself that you'd hope someone would not be overly judgmental about, is there any one of those aspects that you tend not to be too judgmental of in others?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yeah, hair  As the life-long owner of naturally curly hair that most days cannot be controlled without a good beating, I tend to overlook bad hair, or lack of hair, or anything in between.

What fruit do you eat regularly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Banana's 

What veggie will you NOT eat?


----------



## sustainabilly

It's probably more in the way a veggie is prepared than it is, a matter of liking it or not. Home grown and cooked correctly, a lot veggies like asparagus, brussel sprouts, okra, beets, and turnips are much better than I remember them being when I was younger.

Are you allergic to any food? Anything else?


----------



## Jim-mi

Thank goodness no

fav fruit?


----------



## roadless

Ripe pears.

Favorite shrub?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oops sorry

Bing cherries.

Flowering almond.

How long could you last before having to go food shopping?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If the grid stays up, I could probably get by six months without additional groceries. But I'd get tired of beans for sure.

What's one item you will always buy when it's on sale, regardless of whether you need it or not?


----------



## sustainabilly

Peanut Butter.

Entertain yourself or need entertaining?


----------



## arnie

I could prably go forever without going grocery shopping as long as I could get spices through mail order ; but for the last ?
pretty much self enteraining 
do you love or hate grocery shopping ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't mind grocery shopping, but if I'm killing time shopping, I'd rather be at a good flea market or auction.

What was the best value you ever got for your money in a car or truck?


----------



## sustainabilly

So far it's a tie. '89 Bonneville, free, running great for two years with reg. maint. '87 Tempo, free, ran great for 2 years till I sold it.

Same question.


----------



## vicker

I bought a 82 geo tracker for parts for$500. Immediately afterwards I hit a deer with the 95 tracker and pretty much totaled it. I used the 92 for two years without putting anything into it, then sold it for $400.
What was the worst vehicle you ever bought?


----------



## sustainabilly

'92 F 150. That one surprised me. Bought it new. Not 2,000 miles into it and it squeaked like my old '70 C-10. Then the dash display went out because they didn't bundle the harness out of the way properly. The clutch pedal ended up wearing the insulation off some wires and shorted it out.

Do you feed the birds? Winter only or all year?


----------



## vicker

I really enjoy feeding birds in the winter, and watching the feeders. I feed sometimes in summer, but lots of fat, peanut butter and suet in winter. 
Is beer a food group?


----------



## sustainabilly

It's part of the greater alkyhol group.

Without looking, what color shirt are you wearing?


----------



## vicker

Grey, gray, I'm not sure. 
Who shot JR?


----------



## sustainabilly

Right up there with the chicken and the egg. Of course, it's obvious. The scorned mistress. Who else?

How close is your BOB?


----------



## roadless

I didn't know I had one let alone it being close.

What is a BOB?


----------



## Tommyice

A guy named Robert :drum:

Almond, pistachio, filbert/hazelnut, cashew, pecan or walnut?


----------



## TRellis

Hazelnut!!!!!!!!!!! Cashew is a very close second...

Quiet passenger or back-seat driver?

And "BOB" is a Bug-Out-Bag......


----------



## sustainabilly

Bug Out Bag.
But it is a guy named Robert, in Leslie's case.

I like them all. Bake/cook with pecans, walnuts, and almonds. Munch on the others.

What else do you do while you're on the internet?

Quiet passenger or backseat driver? From above.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have an official backseat driver's license. Friends usually make me drive as a result.

Watch the Seattle/San Fran game while on the internet.

When the weather turns cold, what do you do for extra warmth in the bed: Comforter, quilt, blanket, electric blanket, dog, etc.?


----------



## sustainabilly

Comforter and sometimes a pair of sweat pants.

Can you do any magic tricks?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can make money disappear? Does that count? HAHAHHAHAHAHA

Comedy or Hack n Slash?


----------



## sustainabilly

Comedy. Don't like spooky movies.

Do you work on most holidays?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

About 1/2. St. Patty, Valentine, NYE and NYDay, Labor Day, Halloween.

Do you get paid extra to work on holidays?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, but I get paid to stay home 

What is your favorite holiday food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Anything my daughter cooks (Pastry Chef!!)

What are going to do tomorrow, for sure?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The "for sure" part gives me pause. Never want to assume God will put up with me that long. Assuming I'm around, I am supposed to take a nephew to the orthodontist. 

How often do you see a dentist?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kids go annually.
I go, when somethings wrong.......I HATE the dentist. (not the person, but dentistry...bad childhood experiences)

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Watched "Zombieland" last night on the TV, or at least most of it. I was playing on the internet too.

What was the last concert you attended?


----------



## SimplerTimez

The Clearwater Jazz Festival

Do you have a TV show that you tape or get through Hulu/Netflix etc?


----------



## Tommyice

George Thorogood (a long, long time ago)

Teeter totter or swings?


----------



## sustainabilly

Rope swing into the river.

No show/movie rentals.

Will you retire as soon as you can or work as long as you can?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm retired now after working 30+ years at a university.

What was the last book (novel or otherwise) that you read?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I do not ever want to retire.
2. The Bible 

If you could peek into your life 10 years from today, and see what you have become, would you do it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope. I like surprises.

In high school were you involved in sports, the band, or some other school sanctioned activity?


----------



## sustainabilly

Track and football.

Same question.


----------



## L.A.

Rodeo band orchestra

Do you play an instrument??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope. I even have trouble playing the radio.

Do you still have LP's in your music collection (and something to play them on)?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes, I have records , but no record player.

What was the last big, good surprise you got?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My daughter bought me a ricer and hand beaters from the antique store, had them cleaned up and food grade powder coated. 
What is old, now looks, brand new, and it 100% fully functioning.
She, rocks.

Who do you want to win the Super Bowl?


----------



## sustainabilly

You'll probably find this hard to believe , but I don't even know who's playing. Once the Pack lost, I stopped paying attention. No TV for ~ 4 yrs. Don't miss much of it. Some stuff I do, though.

Do you have an apple peeler?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do and it is a life saver come canning time!!

When you eat out alone, do you sit at a table or at the bar rail?


----------



## Tommyice

At a table.

Pet's wearing clothing--yea or nay?


----------



## sustainabilly

If I ate out at all, it would depend. At a diner, I like the counter. Kind of home townish. 

Clothing? ound:

Do you eat out alone much?


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> At a table.
> 
> Pet's wearing clothing--yea or nay?


<facepalm> So help me, until I owned this Dachshund, the answer would have been a staunch, "Nay!" But now... there are hoodies. Otherwise, he shivers, and it breaks my heart.

What's your most prized possession?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I do not eat out, and on the rare chance I do? My kids are with or my bff!!
2. Material possession, non-human or pet?
My first Bible.

Where do you go swimming?


----------



## rkintn

My laptop and external hard drive. They hold all my pictures. 

Ever been south of the border?


----------



## Tommyice

Been south of the Canadian border 

Ale or stout?


----------



## Raeven

Ale. Not much of a stout drinker.

What's the most adventurous thing you've ever done?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Stout, for sure
2. Ask me in a year, I hope to have an amazing answer!!

Who was the cutest boy in 8th grade?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think I was!, Do you like cute Boys?


----------



## vicker

Not in particular. 
Who was your first true love ?


----------



## Jim-mi

Can't say as I do Much prefer women.........

same q


----------



## Sammilynn

1. I like cute baby boys.
2. First true love, boyfriend from my sophomore year, but I moved away. 

When did you meet your first true love?


----------



## Twp.Tom

At the age of 19, : How long did your "first Love" last?


----------



## Sammilynn

The relationship didn't last long. But I still have a place in my heart for him. And if I happen to see him (which strangely has happened every five years or so) I still get butterflies. 

Same question


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For me? Forever. For him? He was murdered in NYC when he (and I) was 19.

Name one thing you must get done today.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Seven Years, She was Special, I wish I had not screwed that up; Do You Like Being "on the water" (boating)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have to go to Hospital to clear up Billing problem; Do You like your New do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Love to fish. I have to be able to see land....no deep sea nonsense!!
2. Oh my yes!!

Do you still go to the post office and buy books of stamps, write checks to pay bills?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do for some; Do you consider yourself an "extrovert"?


----------



## roadless

Yep!

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Why of course; Favorite cheese?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and almost back to my 'old self' levels of extrovertism.

What is the most risky thing you have ever done?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cliff diving-quarries 80 feet, do you like guys with long hair?


----------



## Bret

Getting an instrument rating.

Fly or drive?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes
Drive

Are you mechanically inclined?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes; Do you have lots of "Tools"?


----------



## Jim-mi

Yes

Do you know which end of the screw driver to hold onto .. ?? , , ,(brother in law doesn't)


----------



## roadless

Yes. ( Son-in-law put lock on shed...with exposed screws) :facepalm: Good grief!

Are you laid back or hyper?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Can be both depends on me; Are You going to watch American Idol?


----------



## Sammilynn

No, not my type of show.

What tv show do you watch the most?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The weather forecasts mostly, but I'll catch the Big Bang Theory sometimes. The local PBS station has Britcoms on Saturday nights, and they can be fun to watch. The last shows I really liked were the first few years of Northern Exposure and X-Files, and that has been a while back.

Gotta' dog in the hunt for the Super Bowl, or do you even care?


----------



## L.A.

BRONCOS!!!!!!

Does your pet smile??


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but he dances when he's happy.

What was the name of your all time favorite pet?


----------



## L.A.

Dusty,,,Named my Daughter after him...hehe

What was/is your favorite pet??


----------



## Jaclynne

Tough choice, but I think Penny, a little cairn terrier stray we adopted who thought she was tougher than the chow down the street. Mighty heart in that little dog.

Do you have a favorite holiday?


----------



## L.A.

MayDay,,,hehe:sing:

Same ???


----------



## Sammilynn

Well my birthday is Valentine's day, but I dont really have a favorite. 

What do you do to combat cabin fever?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've never had it, so I'm not sure. Probably read, or write. Watch a comedy, as I like to laugh 

What is your preferred musical genre on most days?


----------



## Drewberry

My Favorite Shrub is Wax Myrtle.. It smells so wonderful!! 

If you could go to ANY planet, where would it be?? 

Drewberry


----------



## Sammilynn

1. Country or bluegrass
2. I would like to see Earth from space, but I'm not sure about visiting another.

Do you listen to new music or stick to the tried and true.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Venture out to the new stuff now and again, but no rap. It's sounds like a traffic jam feels to me. I also try to listen to some of the old stuff I've never heard, which makes it new to me.

Do you buy lottery tickets?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sometimes, when the mood strikes me.

Scratch off or the big winner type?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never bought one. Too much like gambling, which I swore off in my college days. Don't you just hate it when you lose with a full house.

What's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## Sammilynn

An AMAZING sunny and 55! 

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

Just hit 60. Whooeee!

But, what are you doing with this gorgeous day?


----------



## Sammilynn

Clean rabbit cages and soak up some vitamin D. I'm really wishing I had a clothesline today!
What about you?


----------



## Jaclynne

I've been for a long walk down in the woods back of my house, it's 72 here.

Do all the animals you raise have to have a 'job' ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, my two Jack Russell Terriers are my 'first alert' system, and official snuggle buddies.

Is there one thing at the grocery store you HAVE to tell yourself "NO" too?


----------



## TRellis

No... I cannot think of one.

How many languages do you speak and which ones are they?

TRellis


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Italian=Dirty words
Spanish= Kitchen Spanish only
German=Dirty words only
Pig Latin=Fluent 
Bum Latin=Fluent

Did you take a foreign language in school?


----------



## sustainabilly

Spanish and Latin. But, I should have paid more attention. Maybe I could remember more. Of course, both were pre-1976.

What do you do to bolster your resolve when you feel overwhelmed by "stuff?"


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Throw stuff away / donate / get on my hands and knees and clean clean clean....

What do you do when you get stuck in a rut?


----------



## viggie

Spend some time on 43things and see if I can do something to further my goals or jumping into a new one I find there.

What's on the menu for tonight?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chicken Provencal Stew 

1 whole chicken (deconstructed)
Tomatoes, Onions, garlic, white wine and thyme
Flour chicken, and brown. (then put in crock)
Saute onions and garlic (put on chicken, in crock)
Add white wine, simmer.
Add tomatoes, simmer
Add thyme (pour all into crock pot_

Crock pot for 4-8 hours
Serve with crusty bread


Same question!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Trying to finish up some chili with kidney beans I made last week. Think this is about the 5th supper off this batch, but hey, I like chili.

How often do you vacuum around the house?


----------



## TRellis

What is this thing that you call a "vacuum"?????


Only kidding... Wood and tile floors here. Just sweep and wash. Usually when I feel strange things under my bare feet.


Have you ever been outside of the U.S. for any length of time longer than a week or two worth of vacation?

TRellis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, a few times. Spent 3-6 weeks in New Zealand, Italy, Spain, and Australia.

What's the longest flight you've ever been on?


----------



## roadless

Boston to London

Where would you like to travel to?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I'm confused, but I'm pretty sure I don't want a wig, even though I would like to do a road trip to Alaska next Summer.

What's the biggest rig you've ever driven/steered/whatever?


----------



## Jim-mi

A John Deere 8220 with a very large groomer. . . . . .snowmobile trail grooming

same q??


----------



## SimplerTimez

That Mom's Attic U-haul truck. Yikes!

What's the smallest thing you have driven?


----------



## sustainabilly

Road legal? Suzuki TS 185. 

In your experience, worst city to drive in?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Los Angeles. 

At what age did you learn to ride a bike?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Um, I don't remember? Must be age, lol!

Did you have training wheels?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes, to start.

Tricycle or tractor?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tricycle when I was three and Dad's old Allis Chalmers tractor when I was eight or so...but I'm not sure that is responsive to the question.

Have you been trained in CPR?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, currently certified again as of late last year.

Ever had to use CPR?


----------



## Terri in WV

Yes, and it didn't end well.

Ever known a murderer?


----------



## vicker

I've never had to use CPR, but I once received accolades for saving a very large fellow's life over the telephone by improvising on the heimlich maneuver. 
Ever painted a car with a brush?


----------



## vicker

Yes, several. 
Ever paint a car with a brush?


----------



## sustainabilly

Knew a guy who killed someone, but it wasn't premeditated.

Never painted a car at all.

When you were a kid, could you ride a wheelie on your bike?


----------



## vicker

Not very far. 
Can you do any bird calls?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've never tried, so, I don't know?

Do you own any bird calling paraphernalia?


----------



## TRellis

Turkey calling items....

Fly fishing or those "other" ways of fishing?

Trellis


----------



## lonelytree

I use 7" tube jigs with 3 oz weights.

Ever caught a fish over 20 lbs?


----------



## TRellis

I caught an 80+ pound Tarpon on a fly rod.

Bow hunting or gun hunting?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gun-would like to become experienced with a Bow. It's on one of my "lists"; Do you have any Amish/Mennonite markets near you, that you like to go to? ( for cheeses, dry goods, grains, etc.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. Closest is hours away.

Where did you learn to shoot?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I learned in the Back Woods, with my Daisy'; Are you a "good shot"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I doubt it, I do not practice. No time. No one to do it with.

Do you practice at a range, or at home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

At my neighbors-he lives in a "valley"; What's your specialty , in the kitchen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Variety. I try not to serve, the same meal, twice in one month.

Do you believe in a day of rest?


----------



## Terri in WV

According to my kids, lasagna and fudge.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do, but there is always something to do(Sunday is my Day of rest ); Do you enjoy adventure-the unknown?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like a good Ham/cheese, Do you ever approach strangers, introduce yourself-try to socialize?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.No, but I am trying to re-embrace it.
Trying to find the 'sense of adventure-discovery'.

2. When it is appropriate, yes


Planned or Fly by the seat of your pants?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fly for fun/Plan for serious; Do you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, prefer baked goods. cookies pastry's; Have you ever found something "Valuable"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, a pearl fountain pen my great-gradma used.(aunt still has it)
I 'crown royal bag' full of money (returned it)

If you could look into your life 10 years from now and get a glimpse of what you have become, would you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No- I like surprises*; are you a "small town girl"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City girl, moved to the 'country' (burbs on 1 acre) then back to the city at 16.
Never really 'fit in' anywhere....but am actively looking!!

Name one thing that can make you white hot.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Seeing children/elderly/women -mistreated!; Do you find peace, In solitude?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do love the quite, alone time brings!
(we live in a very noisy world!)

What makes you laugh out loud? Loudly?


----------



## Twp.Tom

First episodes "American idol"-crazy acts-;Is your forecast cold for the next week too?-real cold!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeesssssssssss.............(imagine slumped shoulders, long face hanging to the ground, whiney voice....Kinda like when you tell a 7 year old boy it's time to come off the football field with all his friends.... and get in the car to go to church)

Do you donate to good will?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do; Is your state claiming a propane shortage? Ohio is?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will have a stroke if they say there is a propane shortage....I am due for a fill on my tank......Now, I have to call my supplier to make sure I'm on the short list for fuel.
THAT is the LAST THING I need......I have, no wood to burn.

What are 3 things you must get done before the sun goes down today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bring more wood inside, Feed/check on barn animals, visit my neighbors. It was on the news last night Laura-our Governor was asking for us to conserve-better make that call*;Do you enjoy asking questions, are you "inquisitive" by nature? I am


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am inquisitive, I love to learn, and humans are my favorite subject!!

What is the last thing you will do before you go to bed tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Give Thanks, Ask Forgiveness, lift my little dogs up beside me. Same Question?


----------



## arnie

bank up the fire in the coal stove ;its gonna be cold tonight.
whats the first thing you do in the morning


----------



## TRellis

The usual things.... Wake up, visit the bathroom, etc. 

Other than those I check the news to see if someone has hit the world's "reset" button or, lacking that, what the next crisis is.

MSNBC, CNN, FOX or other?

TRellis


----------



## vicker

I don't watch television news. They lost their integrity years ago. 
Pray out loud, or quietly?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Quietly.

Got a favorite radio station?


----------



## Sammilynn

I've been listening to Pandora a lot lately just because the local stations seem stuck in repeat. 

Do you listen to talk radio?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Very rarely, although sometimes NPR. I truly enjoy Pandora.

Do you still have any vinyl albums?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got a bunch and a player too, but the records are stored in the second closet in my bedroom. That closet is scary. Open it up and you never know what might hit you in the head.

Have you ever eaten goat/chevron?


----------



## Sammilynn

I wasn't gonna answer this one because I've never actually owned a vinyl album. 

Do you think certain music sounds better on vinyl?


----------



## Sammilynn

Oops. Yes, it's been a long time though. 

Do you drink cow or goat milk?


----------



## Fowler

Mooooooo....LOL

Describe yourself in one sentence.


----------



## Terri in WV

Neither, I drink water.

What's something you hope to have done by the weekend?


----------



## Fowler

Terri in WV said:


> Neither, I drink water.
> 
> What's something you hope to have done by the weekend?


Ha Ha you have to do over...LOL...Fine...

I have to build a small lamb playground.

Describe yourself in one sentence.


----------



## Terri in WV

Do over yourself...you didn't ask a question. :nana:


----------



## Fowler

Terri in WV said:


> Do over yourself...you didn't ask a question. :nana:


Yes I did on the last page...we posted at the same time...LOL

Now we screwed up the thread....LOL!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fowler said:


> Describe yourself in one sentence.


Checked with Alex, and he said this didn't count 'cause you didn't phrase it in the form of a question.

Meanwhile, back at the last unanswered question: People with better musical ears than mine think that vinyl sounds better. I cannot tell a difference.

How do you feel about people who are overly litigious and site rule violations, not matter how trivial?


----------



## Fowler

~flings poo~ Booooo I resemble that remark and I had to look up litigious...double booooo

Describe yourself in one sentence? :nana:


----------



## L.A.

I don't know,,I'll have to ask,,

Is it ok to ask???

**Oops Oh poop**

Uh,,,next............


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm simple, but not that simple. If I were to write a long, run on sentence in a vain effort to be responsive, my high school composition teacher would roll over in his grave. May God have mercy on him, because the poor lot he had as students didn't cut him any slack.

Were you a good student or one of those trouble makers in high school?


----------



## Fowler

~you didnt answer the question~

I was the class clown. :grin:

Was you the nerd or the jock in high school?


----------



## L.A.

Uh,,I was 10

How warm is warm??


----------



## Terri in WV

My kids say I'm a curly headed, old lady.

Overly litigious people are a pain.

Yes, you can ask.

It depends on who you ask, I thought I was a good student.

I was neither in high school.

Warm is warm until it gets too hot.

There, did that get us back on track now?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I believe you got the train running down the road quite nicely Mam.

Have you ever taken a trip by train?


----------



## Terri in WV

A trip up a mountain http://www.cassrailroad.com/

I would like to go on a cross country trip though.

Favorite way to travel?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Road trip is probably the best, but they're all fine with me.

What's the strangest gift you have ever received?


----------



## rkintn

A miniature stun gun from my ex sister in law one Christmas.

Are you a tech geek or technophobe?


----------



## TRellis

Neither... I know how to use and understand much of the new electronic gizmos out there, I just choose not to use some of them and their intrusive features. 

No I-Phone here. Flip phone forever!!!

But I do have a satellite phone. Go figure!

Lap-top or desk-top?

TRellis


----------



## vicker

Laptop. 
Would you rather drive at night , or during the day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At one time, I much preferred driving at night, but now I prefer daylight driving more. 

What artist(s) is(are) most prevalent in your musical collection?


----------



## TRellis

A toss-up between Mozart and Handel.

Favorite type of music?

TRellis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Like a lot of music, but not a fan of rap. Sounds like a traffic jam to me, but that's just me. Probably have more rock than anything else.

What native American or first citizen territories have you visited or passed through?


----------



## WhyNot

All of them unless they are in Alaska or Hawaii.

How many phone numbers do you think I can get for The Poo Fairy this weekend? lol


----------



## Twp.Tom

Plenty; Do you think that they will"pan out"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only time will tell.

In what vehicle did you learn to drive?


----------



## sustainabilly

'65 Plymouth Fury II station wagon. 

Dishes done every night or let 'em slide once in a while?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Most of the time, every night. Once in a lazy while, until the next morning.

Wash/dry/put away or dish rack storage?


----------



## Raeven

Was, air dry on the counter, then put away. It's just me, after all.

Do you read newspapers, or does all your news come from other sources?


----------



## sustainabilly

Both, but the paper's just the BFE Tattler. Not much to read.

What's next on your bucket list?


----------



## vicker

News papers, but my choices here are pretty poor. I also use the computer. 
Ever find morels?


----------



## vicker

Get through tomorrow. Having a rough time here 
Ever find morels?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Have no bucket list per se.

Yes, I found morels in my back yard in NE TN, they were terrific!

Every attend a live orchestral event?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes, in the late 70's

Like jazz clubs?


----------



## vicker

Yes, and I saw Ricky Scaggs in front of The Boston Symphony.  yeehaw!
Jazz clubs rock, well kinda.


----------



## vicker

Actually, I have attended a ton of live orchestra events, but that was job related.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No question, so repeat answer: Like Blues places more than jazz, but there's a tapas jazz place in Savannah called Jazz'd that I always try to hit when I'm down that way. Pretty good tapas, but my favorite is Eclipse Di Luna in Atlanta.

Got a tapas place close to you?


----------



## vicker

Yes, a pretty good one on Forest Drive in Columbia, but it's a haul.
Sorry, not thinking.
Have you tried Korean Food?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I rarely eat out, so I don't know if there is a Tapas place nearby. Probably down in St. Pete proper.

If go have tapas, what are your recommendations?


----------



## vicker

Try several, keeping in mind that you can't go far wrong with goat cheese, olives, good olive oil, and good bread.  You know, finger food  
How many knots can you tie?


----------



## SimplerTimez

So they are like Lay's, can't eat just one? I'll make a note.

I cannot knot very well (sheepish) 

Can you braid?


----------



## vicker

I'm a frayed knot. (Of course I can do a simple braid. I'd like to learn to plat.)
can you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I have three daughters...yes sir I can 

Will you have to let a pet out tonight? I do, gotta walk mine!


----------



## vicker

No. I let Mutzo in to eat apart from the big dogs, then back out she goes, unless it is real cold, and then she sleeps in my room.
Can you find material and twist simple cord?


----------



## Jaclynne

oops too slow...


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes.

What 'place' would you take someone visiting to see?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yeah, My son and I did it out of fibrous plants in the yard.

Don't you want to just jump in and interrupt like everyone else Jaclynne? We all do it. Tso-k.

Around here? Maybe Cades Cove in the Smokies. Or Pigeon Forge or TN Aquarium.


----------



## vicker

On short notice, Congaree Swamp National Park, and, if they were special, The Cliffs. Given time, I would take them on a 2-3 day canoe trip. 
Same question. ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Indianapolis Motor Speedway 

Do you need notice for company?


----------



## vicker

No, they can take me as I am.
What is your favorite (dried) bean dish?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ham, Beans and Cornbread. (Navy)

Favorite dessert?


----------



## vicker

I have to say pie, but I once had this dessert made from blueberries and whipped cream. It was like a blueberry cloud. I wish I knew what that was. 
Cornbread, sweet or not?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sweet for breakfast, crunchy and hearty for all other meals.

Bacon fat. Love it or hate it?


----------



## vicker

Silly question. It's been struck down. Ask another one.


----------



## vicker

Oh, ok! Bacon fat is good. 
Are your earlobes attached, or unattached?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not exactly sure about the question.....they are attached to me. Actually, I have rather small ears, so I'm saying attached.

Do you have any creases in your earlobes?


----------



## Terri in WV

No.

Can you curl your tongue?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes.

Do you regularly make a 'complete meal' that was served in your home when you were growing up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not regularly, but sometimes- a "complete" meal would include: a meat, a vegetable, and potatoes, or rice , along with bread and a salad. ; What is your favorite part of dinner?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being around my kids

Are you a breakfast person?


----------



## Sammilynn

If coffee counts as breakfast.

Do you ever eat breakfast for dinner?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sure do!!

Looking out the door or window closest too you right now, what do you see?


----------



## Sammilynn

It's still pretty dark outside, so mostly just the lanterns and wind chimes that are on the porch.
Is the sun up there?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can see it thru the fir trees....peeking it's bright orange smile thru the branches!
WELCOME my friend, the sun!!

How can you get a 'control freak' to relax?


----------



## Sammilynn

Give them the reins.

How early do you start your "chores"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

As soon as I wake up ; Do you ever get the feeling, that something "Great" is about to happen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Depends. If the girls are still asleep, I wait till later, but if everyone is gone, I start earlier.
2. Not lately....not that I anticipate negative, but am over cautious to 'feel' something great is about to happen.


What do you consider "chores"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Anything that "has to be done"; Whats your favorite chore?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Summer: Working the garden
Spring: Cleaning out the garden / de-cluttering the home
Fall: Canning
Winter: Purging the home / hands -n- knees cleaning the hardwood floors

What do you keep your furnace set at?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I burn wood-for over 30 years now-I keep it cozy; do you wish that you had a "Dream job"-what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dream Job?
Las Vegas Show Girl / Rockette 

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Forest Ranger-Love the woods; primitive or modern dÃ©cor?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clean / No clutter.
I like paint on the walls and that's about it.
I'm not much of an 'interior decorator'.....

Do you save magazines?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No-my late wife did-have a lot of de-cluttering to do!; what color are your eyes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have 'mood eyes' (remember the mood rings) brown to hazel depending on my mood and how tired I am.

Do you look people in the eye when you talk to them?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Always-was taught that as a child ; Have you been to Shipshewanna?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, where is that? What's there?

Do you enjoy flying?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shipshewana, Ind. -large auction flea mkt.-Amish; I have not been in the air for years-I do enjoy*; Do people "flirt with you at work"-how do you handle it?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. But, lately, I've been working by myself. So if I did flirt with myself I'd probably be okay with it. Just maybe give myself a talking to, if it was too fresh.

How much do you rely on body language to gauge someone's truthfulness?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I look in the eyes-I prefer person to person-; Do you think that people are basically "truthful" , here on ST?


----------



## sustainabilly

Basically. Which comes with several caveats. I think what Laura said about the process of self-culling is very true.

Same question.


----------



## Jim-mi

I feel that there is a preponderence of key board cowboys on the internet.......
A lot of blow hards............
But not all

do you use sea salt?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I would say Basically also (trying not to cull myself, lol) ; Do you think that there is "behind the scenes gossip"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sea salt, no, but I use some plain salt and some kosher salt.

Don't know about behind the scenes gossip. 

Do you have a backup power source for your home in case the grid goes down?


----------



## Jim-mi

Solar, wind, batteries, generator, the works

do you have a generator?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I've got a duel fuel (gas or propane) Honda model that gens up about 7500 watts. It's enough to keep the essentials going.

What's the longest you've been without electricity due to a storm or other reason?


----------



## roadless

8 days 2011 storm.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

1 wk during the winter of 93-94

What is something we wouldn't know about you?


----------



## vicker

My SSN is ... Hey, wait a minute! 
Righty or lefty?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Right on*: Eagle eye,or poor vision?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

20/20, but I use reading glasses. Probably have 20 pair scattered throughout the house.

How do you dispose of your household garbage (go to the dump, trash service, burn it, whatever)?


----------



## sustainabilly

Burn all paper goods, compost all veg. matter. Recycle all #1 & #2 plastics and tin cans and alum. as well as take other garbage and lrge appl to what they call the convenience center around here. Kind of a civilized dump that you can't pick thru.

Compost pile, just a pile you stir up or an organized affair?


----------



## TRellis

Three Lehigh-style compost bins (4' x 4' x 4'). Two are always active.

What is the longest you have ever been hiking and/or camping?

Trellis

P.S. Forgot about the vermiculture bin.


----------



## Sammilynn

Six weeks camping a few different times.

Do you "camp" in an rv or trailer


----------



## sustainabilly

Never camped in anything but a tent or my pick up bed.

Ever gone duck hunting?


----------



## Sammilynn

A very long time ago.

What type of hunting do you do most?


----------



## TRellis

Bow hunting... (The stalking-type)

Still-hunt, Drive-hunt or Stalk-hunt?

TRellis


----------



## Sammilynn

Still, unless you count when I'm coonhunting.
Favorite animal to hunt?


----------



## L.A.

Females !!!!!

Favorite to catch??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Any that are edible.

Do you have any rugs in your house? (Watching "Big Lebowski" right now)


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. I'd like to replace them with laminate flooring because they're old.

Any pets that sleep inside?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yeah one old dog.

Same question


----------



## sustainabilly

Nope. The dog never liked it in the house. 

How many pets do you have?


----------



## Sammilynn

Two dogs, the rest of my animals aren't pets. I do enjoy all of them though.

Favorite way to end your day?


----------



## sustainabilly

I like to chill in the bed and read some.

Do you shoot clays?


----------



## Sammilynn

No I can't say that I ever have.

Read any good books lately?


----------



## sustainabilly

LOL. I read constantly. Not much new stuff though. I figure there's thousands of good books I haven't read that are old--and cheaper. Why should I pay retail for new ones? When I get done reading the old ones, the ones that are new now, will be selling at a good used price. Most of what's out there now has been written before, anyway. Started on some classic Issac Asimov today. A 1951 edition of The Foundation Trilogy.

Read for entertainment or learning?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Both - lately mostly for learning.

Do you learn better by reading something, or by doing it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Doing for sure

Do you teach well?


----------



## TRellis

Oh yeah. Taught many things in many countries. Most of my students lived to tell about it.

Do you learn well (retain what you learn) or do things go in one ear and out the other immediately after the test?

TRellis


----------



## vicker

Sheesh, both I guess. It depends on the time, teacher and subject. Sometimes it just clicks, and sometimes I can almost see it but it just won't click. I have taught myself many things and have given myself the best education. I have a voracious appetite for knowledge that I am interested in. However, I wish I had learned how to learn from others much earlier. 

What can you do that few others can?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Water witching (I think that's what it's called) FREAKED me out....my son can too.

Have you ever been to a casino?


----------



## vicker

August 1979 , State Line Casino in Windover Nevada. 

What is the worst smell you have ever smelled?


----------



## Raeven

Think I've had it better than most. I haven't really endured any truly awful smells. But since the smell of vomit will instantly invite me to do the same, I guess I'd have to say that.

Close second, the stockyards at Harris Ranch on I-5 in Central California on a warm day. Not soon forgotten, and inspired me to raise my own beef.

What song can you listen to again and again and again?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cowgirl in the sand, do you use a record player?


----------



## vicker

[YOUTUBE]XIX0ZDqDljA[/YOUTUBE]
I have a terabite hardrive over 3/4 full of music. No 
Do you remember when MLKJr was shot?

My uncle, and his friends loaded all of their music collections onto a hard drive. It was passed around for quite some time. It pretty much has everything up to the mid 1990s, catagorized and in alphabetical order, by artist then albums. send me a tera bite hard drive and I will hook you up


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I do not.

Do your hands get very dry in the winter?


----------



## kkbinco

Yes.

Favorite house pet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Little furry dogs; Coffee, one cup or two?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4

Did you get propane?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it went up to $2.49/unit ( did You?); Does native American Culture interest you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Full tank (not sure what the price was, locked in June 2013)

People interest me, all kinds, all flavors, all cultures!

One thing you HAVE to do today that you really don't want to do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Stack a truckload of firewood on the porch: same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Go out side (to walk dogs, and go to work)

Do you ever have days where you ask God to please trust someone else with such a heavy load; you have had enough?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I hand him my load if it's too much-he has never let me down; Do You have a best Friend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

BFF for 31 years. I love her guts out.

Same question?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Brother, Do you have feel as if your Life has been "a good one"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's had it's moments. I am ready for 'consistent good'.

How well have you played the hand of life, you were dealt?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have always tried to do the best that I could ( I am so imperfect though); Do you believe in Miracles, ever witnessed, been part of one?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, Yes, Yes.

Where is God, right now?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I feel he is in our souls*-My own belief*, Do You feel that your Life has a "Greater purpose" - yet to be revealed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

On earth? It's all I can do to get thru the day sometimes....I should think outside the box more!!

Has this constant cold weather and snow, set you on 'edge'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, just uncomfortable, I like it warmer; I have informal conversations with God, I ask Forgiveness, Give Thanks, and ask him if there is anything I can do for him?- I have a really cool God!, Do you "Talk to Him"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. Not as often as I should, but absolutely.

Does the sun in your eyes make you want to sleep, or work outside?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol, first it makes me smile, ; then I get busy playing/ working, definitely don't sleep well with it glaring-Have fell asleep laying in it when younger-foolish


----------



## Jim-mi

To work ---- be outside.

How are you handling this heat wave?? . . . . . . (it is all the way up to +5 f )


----------



## roadless

Long johns, fur hat and hot tea, in my living room!

What is the best part of winter?


----------



## Sammilynn

The end. 

What marks the arrival of spring for you? Calendar, temperature, or something else?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably when the jonquils are in full bloom and the red maples start to bud out.

Do you wash your car in the Winter months (if the weather permits)?


----------



## Sammilynn

The last time I washed the car was in November. Bad I know.

Favorite spring activity?


----------



## vicker

Hunting morels and admiring the buds and blooms. 

Last frost in your area?


----------



## Sammilynn

Around April 1. It's been a long time since I actually found any mushrooms.

Started any seeds?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, but I have kale and mustard green seedlings.

What is the first taste of spring in your area?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe poke salad, although many will have early crops of greens or onions around here.

What nuts are in your pantry or freezer just now?


----------



## vicker

Black walnuts and pecans. Will run out of pecans real soon. Year was a flop. 
Favorite tool for croaking nuts,


----------



## Twp.Tom

Channellocks work well for me; You ever drink out of Mason jars?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll drink out of my cupped hand if thirsty enough. 

Do the ponds and streams have ice in them/on top of them where you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Central Indiana. Even the ice is sick of the cold. Yes, everything is a frozen wasteland.

Did you ever get so sick of something you did something drastic to get away from 'it'?


----------



## vicker

Yes, and I left for Boston in about two weeks. 
Do you enjoy big changes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So far, no.....not at all.
But *I* will be in control of the next big change, and I assure you I WILL enjoy that!

Goats milk or Cows milk?


----------



## vicker

Cows milk, but I've never had a lot of goat milk, and cows produce a whole lot of milk. 
Do you have freckles?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes, but not too many.

Do you Sunburn easily?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When I first shed my Winter clothes, I sunburn easily, so I lather on the sunscreen. As the Summer wears on and I brown up, I rarely get a burn and use less sunscreen. 

In terms of latitude what's the "furtherest" points north and south that you have visited?


----------



## vicker

A couple of hundred miles (?) up above Quebec City, and down below San Antonio, TX.

Wooden handle or something else for your hammers?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Something else. The Eastwings have metal handles with a rubbery material covering the handle where you grip it. There's a couple of old Plumbs (one belonged to Dad) that have fiberglass handles I think, again with a rubbery/synthetic material covering the grip.

Got a favorite place (usual location) to drink the day's first cup of coffee?


----------



## sustainabilly

Both. Estwing framing and brick hammers are steel. Wooden on my rubber mallets and 3 lb. drilling hammer. Ball-peens, shot, maddocks, seng-hoe are mixed handles.

Yes. Summer on the front or back porch. Winter on the couch or edge of bed.

Do you still have any left overs from the holidays?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just wrapping paper at this point. I finally took all the leftover Christmas candy to the local Waffle House. It was all gone in a New York minute, but it was the good stuff. Had to get it out of the house before I became a diabetic.

What was the last "sweet" something that you baked?


----------



## sustainabilly

Cranberry applesauce muffins with pecans and chocolate chips.

How often do you bake bread?


----------



## Sammilynn

Once every few months. I should do it more often though.

Favorite type of bread?


----------



## vicker

A good chewy loaf with a good crust, oh.
Can I have more than one?


----------



## Sammilynn

Of course, 
What are some of your other favorites?


----------



## vicker

A good marbled rye, and those little flat loaves that are like a single serving. 
Do you have any music on cassette tapes?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes, there are still a few floating around here. My first music as a kid came on cassettes.

Does that make me old? Or young?


----------



## TRellis

Not sure. Perhaps it makes you a hoarder!!!!

Do you still have any 8-tracks and something to play them with?

TRellis


----------



## Sammilynn

HA! Definitely not a hoarder! No 8 tracks here. 

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I kinda' missed the 8 track world, both in the car and home sound systems. 

What supermarket do you usually shop at (chain or Mom/Pop)?


----------



## Sammilynn

Me too. Typically a chain supermarket since there isn't a mom/pop near me. 

Do you shop at thrift stores often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not often, but I do very little clothes or small appliance shopping these days. Don't need anything.

Other than salt or pepper, what do you use most often to flavor dishes that you make at home?


----------



## roadless

Garlic

Favorite recipe?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Garlic, cumin, coriander, Chinese Five Spice, poultry seasoning, tumeric.

What spice do you dislike?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure I have a favorite recipe, but we always finish the dressing at family gatherings. It's basically a corn bread/onion/spices/lots of chicken & broth concoction.

I like most spices, but I don't use a lot of oregano. Not sure why.

Do you grow/dry any of your own herbs?


----------



## vicker

Yes, basil, oregano, thyme and sage. 
What spice do you dislike? Oops, and rosemary.


----------



## Sammilynn

None really. 

Do you make your own pesto?


----------



## L.A.

Maybe,,uh ya mean rabbit in hat thing?/

What colors blend best??


----------



## vicker

It seems to me that they all blend pretty well. 
Do you separate cloths when you wash?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, by smell. 

What detergent do you use?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tide Free!

Top loader or front loader washer and dryer?


----------



## vicker

We have a top load washer and a front load dryer. I like front load washers. 
When was your last physical?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't think I have ever had one?

What does a physical entail?


----------



## vicker

Oh, blood counts and other blood tests, urinalysis and fecal samples, they check your vital signs, palpate your neck and abdomen, listen to your heart and lungs, may take an ECG, look in various orifices and such. They'll weigh you and smell you, look at your fingernails, your eyes, and skin. They'll engage you in conversation and ask you questions too, and occasionally take notes. 

Are you named for anyone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OOOOO Never had one of those. Maybe I should get one?

Yes, Laura Petri on the Dick Van **** show!
My middle name was my mother and grandmothers.

Same question


----------



## vicker

Nah, you seem like someone who likes surprises 
No , I was named such for some unknown reason, or no reason at all. 
Do you remember the first time that you REALLY noticed that the moon was a big ball in the sky?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1969 when we landed on the moon. I remember smashing my face on the window, looking for the moon every night. It was amazing.

I am scheduling a physical tomorrow.

Side sleeper or back sleeper?


----------



## lonelytree

Side sleeper.... usually with my left arm over the headboard due to bursitis.

Is there anyone in your life right now that you look at as a long term relationship?


----------



## vicker

Several, sadly none of them are "that" type of relationship. I have some very good and close friends that are wonderful. I actually fear that I'll never find that again. I have several incredibly great women that I am friends with, but I just can't go there with them. I hope that I just need to meet the right one, but if not, I'm ok with that too. 

Will you be buried, cremated, what?


----------



## lonelytree

Smoke'em if you got em. Cremate me. Deliver the ashes to the area that I frequent. Pour a Crown and coke in to celebrate. 

How often can a woman ---- you off before you show her the door?


----------



## vicker

I'm an extremely tolerant person, so once usually works for me.

Did you want to be who you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. 
Lines are being drawn in the sand as we speak.

When is enough, enough?


----------



## roadless

When the negatives continually outweigh the positives.

Any weekend plans just for fun?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Take a long drive in the countryside-just to see the Winter sights;same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work, purge my home.....

Sports on TV or Movies?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Very Little TV, I'll say sports; Have you seen Eat Pray Love=the Movie, what did you think?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not. I am not a chic flick fan...and I can't sit still that long!

Did you get your propane tank filled?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, $2.49 per Gal.; How much was yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have no idea, I have to call and ask today.

Favorite color?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Today, I'll say Red* (it can change, like my mood); Favorite Rock Concert?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Motley Crue opened for Ozzy in the 80's. THAT was pretty BA

Name one good thing about this extreme cold.


----------



## Twp.Tom

It is Killing the ash borer insect-that has been wiping out the ash trees; Is Friday ,the busiest night for you at work?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, 2 bartenders on, and less tables than the rest of the week!

When is the last time you cried?


----------



## Twp.Tom

This morning listening to an old song ( Born to Run); Whats your favorite "Summer " activity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Working in the garden.
This summer, I would like to go fishing.

Is there always a silver lining, in every dark cloud?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , I believe so!; Who , (human), has been your greatest inspiration?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No one......really.....I mean...yeah, no one?

Do you get frustrated when you lack of book education shows?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I feel I have pretty diverse interests, I enjoy a variety of things*; Do you look forward to the upcoming Olympics?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Curling!

Are you looking forward to the winter x games?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like the snowboarders!, in the pipe; Do you wear a warm hat in the Winter?


----------



## TRellis

Oh, yeah... Gloves too. I have had frost bite way too many times before.

Have you ever had frostbite?

TRellis


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Thank God*; Do you wear two pair of socks too?


----------



## TRellis

When it is really cold, yes. A thinner pre-sock made from silk or polypropylene and then a thick woolen sock. The keys to staying warm are layering and staying dry.

Have you ever done any winter camping?

Trellis


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, loved it. But 'winter' in the South doesn't really rate as winter.

Favorite campfire activity?


----------



## TRellis

Favorite activity - warming up. Most common activity - staying out of the way of the smoke.

Have you ever done any winter camping in the cold and snow (as opposed to winter camping in sunny/warm Florida or similar climates - LOL)?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Camped in some snow, sleet, and freezing temps at Rocky Mountain NP once. Since it was August, it did not qualify as Winter camping.

What do you do for dry skin in the Winter?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Coconut oil with vanilla bean. Raw coconut oil is good for the skin both ingested and applied topically.

How often do you get a hair cut?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably about every six weeks or so. Keep telling them to cut all the gray out, and they just look at me funny for a second and start laughing.

What does a haircut/trim cost where you are?


----------



## SimplerTimez

If I go on Monday's - 8.50, any other time, about 11.00

I miss my neighbor barter system - she'd cut my hair and I'd cook a meal. 

Do you wear hats?


----------



## rkintn

SimplerTimez said:


> Coconut oil with vanilla bean. Raw coconut oil is good for the skin both ingested and applied topically.
> 
> How often do you get a hair cut?



Ohhhhhh I never thought about adding vanilla bean! Just so happens I just bought a pound of Ugandan vanilla beans to make extract with. I'm dropping on in my coconut oil when I get home! 

Have you made your own extracts before?


And only when it's really cold


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've never made any extract. I do make my own pepper sauce for greens.

Do you have your own rosemary bush for fresh cuttings?


----------



## SimplerTimez

rkintn said:


> Ohhhhhh I never thought about adding vanilla bean! Just so happens I just bought a pound of Ugandan vanilla beans to make extract with. I'm dropping on in my coconut oil when I get home!
> 
> Have you made your own extracts before?


Yes, I make my own extracts, scents, body rubs, body butters, etc. Usually centered around vanilla, leather and jasmine.

What's the priciest attar or absolute you've worked with?

Oops...I did have my own rosemarys, but there is one here on site that I 'borrow' from.

What color hat is your favorite?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hickory Striped; Do you wear a hat in the cold?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yep, when it is *really* cold (below freezing) Goofy quilted thing with rabbit fur ear flaps. I look worse than Steve Buscemi...

Leather gloves or knitted?


----------



## vicker

Usually leather, but knit under leather in severe cold.

Gas or electric cook stove?


----------



## Sammilynn

Electric, but I would prefer gas.

Do you use a gas or charcoal bbq grill?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Gas stove.

Oops, late on the posting. I have a propane fueled grill, but I can cook over a camp fire also.

What type furnace does your home have (gas/electric/wood/heat pump hybrid)?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have freestanding propane heater and wood heater - no furnace.

Do you know the species of trees that grow where you live?


----------



## vicker

Yes. 
What is your favorite tree?


----------



## Jaclynne

Magnolia.

When is the last time you climbed a tree?


----------



## vicker

About 4 months ago.
Did you ever lose your shoe in the mud?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, the last time was a muck boot when putting a fence up in the swamp last Spring. 

What was the last movie you saw at a theater?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oblivion.

How many times have you been to the movies in the last year?


----------



## vicker

0 for the last 6 years.
Where do you sit in the theater?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Usually in a seat <g> Mid-row, middle of theater.

Last year I saw two movies in a theater, the first time in over ten years. Pricey!

Where do you watch movies?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mostly at home in the loft. Just not that into crowds now, and the popcorn is a little cheaper here...plus I can pause it whenever I want.

What was the last time you had cut flowers in the house?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Last spring. While I love them, they are a luxury I only allow myself to have from time to time (purchased ones). All summer I had my own roses in the house.

What is your favorite cut flower.


----------



## sustainabilly

Whatever is blooming at the time. Sprigs of flowering shrubs, daffodils, daisies, bachelor buttons, roses. I bring wildflowers or my garden flowers in all during the blooming seasons. I wish more herbs were longer lasting as cut flowers.

Same question?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I have many, so I'll try to limit it. Star gazer lilies, hyacinths, dafs and sunflowers.

Ever used sweetgrass for anything?


----------



## vicker

Twenty years ago I pretended to use it to make a lady a cyber pair of sweetgrass sandals. Does that count?
Have you ever discovered a patch of sand spurs while running bare footed?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ohhhh, yes. Took days with tweezers to remedy that too :/

When is the last time you stubbed your pinkie toe?


----------



## sustainabilly

Last month.

What demographic do you think is the most discriminated against?


----------



## Jim-mi

night before last heading for the pee bucket
Ever broken a toe?


----------



## TRellis

sustainabilly said:


> What demographic do you think is the most discriminated against?


Whoever's vote is least needed at the time...




Jim-mi said:


> Ever broken a toe?


Yes... Several times playing soccer and ice hockey.

What bones other than toes have you broken?

TRellis


----------



## vicker

Clavicle, wrist, ankle, a couple of fingers, and some ribs. Probably some more that were never diagnosed. Lol
Most stitches you've had at one time ?


----------



## TRellis

60!!!

And I swear that I stitched everyone of them myself. The Air Force PA was really screwing it up, I pulled rank, pulled out his 4 or 5 stitches, stitched it up and the Doc told me I did a great job. The gash was on the inside of my lower leg.

Have you ever been knocked unconscious?

TRellis


----------



## vicker

Once, around 1970. 
Have you ever thrown a ringer?


----------



## TRellis

If you are talking about horseshoes, then yes I have, but never enough of them to help with my score.

If you are talking about something else, I have no idea if I have or not.

Have you ever shoed a horse, mule, etc.

TRellis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. We had mules and ponies when I was a child, but nothing was shod. Not sure why/why not. 

What was the last island you visited?


----------



## rkintn

Guam. I was born there but we left when I was a year and a half. Haven't been back since. 

One place in the US you want to visit?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Savannah Georgia

Do you go to the library often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, But I enjoy going*, Do you have lots of energy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah I think so, except after a heavy meal.

Do you prepare a big pot of coffee in the morning or make it a cup at a time (...or do you not drink coffee, which is just wrong)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I make a 1/2 pot every other day. I heat up on second day, via the woodburner. : De-caffienated, or caffeinated?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Caffeine in the morning. No caffeine after lunch.

How much time do you spend sleeping on a typical Winter's day (and does your sleep vary by the season)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every day is different, and I do sleep more in the winter.....
reason number 3,850 why I will be moving south.
Less sleep....more living!!

Row plant or raised bed?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I use a modified raised bed system, at least that's what I call it. There are no enclosures for the beds. After tilling, I just pull the dirt away from the foot paths into the beds. Works for me, until the deer start feasting.

When do you think you will start working the soil where you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April, if I am still here.

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably April here too, but I'm just planning a cover crop for this Summer. My brother said he might use my garden, since I wasn't planning anything much for it this year.

Water bath, pressure can, dehydrate, freeze: What do you use mostly for preserving your harvest?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Water bath. Gonna learn to pressure can this year.

Do you enjoy finding a box of old photos?


----------



## arcticow

No, cause I was YOUNG once... If you could only plant 1 crop, what would it be?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well, this made me think. I guess oats, because of use for both humans and animals. Can be mixed with berries that grow wild, greens that grow wild. 

What three food-ish items would you miss the most if our normal shopping methods were interrupted for some time?


----------



## L.A.

Peanut Butter,,Ice Cream,,smoked oysters,,

Ya got the "Hots" for anyone right now??


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope. I called a moratorium on that for a while, maybe forever, lol!

What three non-foodish items would you miss?


----------



## L.A.

Toilet paper,, leather gloves,,,alfalfa cubes

What melts your butter?? Hehe


----------



## sustainabilly

Toilet paper, deodorant, and ibuprofen.

You beat me LA. But great minds...

Do you read the ingredient labels on foods?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, I read labels, IF I buy processed foods.

What is your favorite grocery store aisle?


----------



## L.A.

Hey,,What about the melted butter part??? Huh??

Coffee isle,,,,smells so GOOD!!!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sorry, I don't discuss my melting point in public :hand:

What percentage of your food is made from scratch?


----------



## vicker

Almost 100%. The only thing I buy in cans is tomatoes, sometimes beans, and condensed milk. The only thing I buy in boxes is pasta.
Do you get strange looks from people at the butcher dept when you spank the roasts?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, just envious glances.....

Why would you spank a roast?


----------



## vicker

For the same reason you would kick a tire. 
What sound does a ripe Mellon make when thumped?


----------



## L.A.

A Flat or Ab

What does a spanked roast sound like??


----------



## Jaclynne

Not sure , but I don't think it giggles.

Does your grocery have a butcher?


----------



## L.A.

No,,Butcher got fired for spanking roasts,,,roast abuse

Have you cut your own meat??


----------



## vicker

No, my mommy cuts it for me. You're banned for asking silly questions!! Oh, um, never mind. 

How often do you wash your outdoor work cloths?


----------



## Jaclynne

Sometimes, some comes ready to go. We have a butcher at the store I shop, but you can't get special cuts or watch them work like in the stores just a few years ago. Sorry, a little slow...

As often as they get dirty. But I've been accused of washing too much.

Would/do you buy pre-packaged meat from ..say WalMart?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Guess I might possibly buy some meat from Walmart, but I cannot recall ever doing so.

Other than meat, what sources of protein do you have in your diet?


----------



## Jaclynne

almonds, walnuts, pecans
beans and eggs
some dairy, mostly cheese

and you?


----------



## sustainabilly

Beans, nuts, eggs... Peanut Butter!

Do you go to see the fireworks on July 4th, watch from the house, or shoot some off at home?


----------



## Jaclynne

For years I didn't get to see any of the fireworks because I was too busy selling them, but now I go see them.

Is Memorial Day the official welcome to summer where you live?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Perhaps by the calendar, but not by temperature, down here 

What are your favorite types of fireworks?


----------



## arnie

yes it just seems like I gotta BBQ . 
whats your absolute fav o rite thing to toss on a grill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rockets on fireworks
Kabobs on the grill, usually chicken and veggies.

Have you ever driven over the Golden Gate Bridge?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Does riding across count? I was visiting, so I had a driver.

How about the Sunshine Skyway?


----------



## sustainabilly

I like the star bursts and crackling ones.
No
Chicken tastes best grilled IMO. But, I like corn and onions on it too.
No
Ever watch fireworks from a boat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe on a cruise ship, not a boat.

Three songs that would be on your road trip CD?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I've crossed the skyway bridge.

No, I've not seen fireworks from a boat.

Have you ever put together/planned a fireworks exhibit?


----------



## sustainabilly

Radar Love, Bohemian Rhapsody, Let It Be

No, but I was hit on the head with falling debris... That may explain a few things.

Have you?


----------



## Jaclynne

Just the choosing of the fireworks.

What's the most common activity the first day of summer?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Turning on the a/c...?  It used to be, when younger, the purchase of the first watermelon.

How do you wrap up for winter, garden-wise?


----------



## Jaclynne

Drain the hoses, and put away the tools.
Lay down a layer of compost or manure to overwinter.

Have you ever made potato chips in the oven? or fryer?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. The kettle cooked ones from the store are too hard. Don't know about homemade. 

Ever grow your own popcorn?


----------



## Jaclynne

No

Is it worth growing?


----------



## sustainabilly

If you can harvest before the squirrels or raccoons get it, it's the best! Needs to be separated from other corn too.

What, if any, unusual veg./fruit have you ever tried to grow?


----------



## SimplerTimez

To date, kohlrabi. It was good and quite successful.

What is the easiest food crop for you to grow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Melons usually do well in the sandy soil around here, but with enough organic matter added, almost any crop produces enough for fresh eating and preserving.

Do you drive your car/truck every day of the week?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, currently about 4/5 out of 7. I considered public transportation for work, but that would be two different county sets I'd have to use, would take nearly two hours, and I don't like riding with strangers :/

What is your favorite melon?


----------



## sustainabilly

Honeydew!

Ever have spaghetti squash?


----------



## arnie

no but have heard good things and will
do you grow odd things in the garden "just for fun" like bushel gords or giant pumpkins


----------



## sustainabilly

Not for a few years now. The last time it was a packet of mixed cactus seeds. Was looking at the decorative gourds in this year's books. Maybe.

Do you mix beneficial insect attracting plants in with your veggies?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. 

Favorite garden scent


----------



## vicker

Other than the dirt, tomato vines.
what is your favorite tomato variety?


----------



## rkintn

Love the smell of tomato vines as well!!!'

I had a variety of oxhearts one year that were out of this world! I cannot remember the name 

Do you grow a vegetable just because it's pretty to look at but you don't like to eat it?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I don't have enough space or water.

Do you grow flowers in with the veggies?


----------



## vicker

Yes
What size ring do you wear? (Ring finger)


----------



## Jaclynne

Not sure, 7 maybe. I have big knuckles, little fingers.

What size ring do you wear?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Size 13 mens, Do you wear Jewelry Often-?


----------



## roadless

Yes, I like funky earrings.

Do you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like earings on Girls, I think they are Silly on Boys-unless your a pirate*: Do you like "Hippie Bead Jewelry"?


----------



## roadless

Yep, I mostly wear dangly earrings but I do like necklaces too, some remind me of my hippie days.

When was the last time you dressed up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can't remember?-Honestly-been years, all I wear are Denim Bibs,: Are You familiar with" Burning Man Festival", in Nevada? if so-would you enjoy attending?


----------



## roadless

I just googled it. It sounds interesting and I would go.

Did you go?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I did not-It's on my list now! I watched a documentary yesterday-pretty cool*, Are you snowed in today?-we got inches of blowing snow yesterday-big drifts?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No snow and we only got down to 25F last night. Today we may reach 50F with mostly clear skies and no wind. Sounds like the makings of a great day.

What's your favorite omelette ingredients?


----------



## Terri in WV

peppers and onions

First thing you're going to plant?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Might do some Spring greens, but otherwise I'm just cover cropping this year, probably with cow peas (unless I can find some buckwheat).

What's your favorite breakfast bread?


----------



## arnie

pancakes
do you make your own syurp - sourgum /Cane /Maple ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do when I make German Pancakes!

Do you scrap book?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't, but I have seen some great scrapbook creations*;How do you make German Pancakes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Eggs milk flour butter, blast it in a blender, pour in a pan.
It's fluffy, when it's done, then shake powered sugar on top
MMMMMMM

Do you have several crock pot meals in the winter?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, currently another batch of chicken soup with extra garlic is simmering away. 

What is your go-to hot beverage of choice to chase winter's chill?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hotty Totty*- with 1/2 shot Canadian whiskey, same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee....Starbucks!!

Name a character trait you have, that you LOVE!


----------



## Twp.Tom

My helpfulness ; do you like to help?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, I like to help. 

I like LZ5's question, so I'll re-ask - Name a character trait you have, that you LOVE!


----------



## rkintn

My ability to find the humor in nearly every situation, otherwise known as cracking jokes at inappropriate times but whatever

Great question, so let's ask it again!

Name a character trait you have that you love.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Per my friends, empathy, the ability to feel another's pain. 

Does your humor poke fun at yourself, or others, most often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably myself more, but we all kinda' laugh at one another too. 

What's the first thing you will do once you get a warm day to do it?


----------



## roadless

Play at a river.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Take some of these clothes off!; Do you like the State that you live in,do you want to remain?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Staying right where I am. Too many family and friends near by to think about moving, but I will take travel breaks every now and again.

Do you have an activity/sporty/hobby that helps pass the time during the cold months?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Down here, it isn't really 'cold'. I do get outside more because I prefer cooler weather. When I lived where it was colder, I did a lot of garden planning in the winter 

Favorite thing to do in 'down' time after your work/chores are completed? (Other than noodle around on HT...lol!)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sit around the fire ring in an Adirondack chair and wait for the animals to come up to the barn at sunset. Try to catch up on my periodicals when I come inside for the night. With the cold we've had this year, I've probably watched too much TV.

What, if anything, sits atop your fridge?


----------



## Jaclynne

Things I don't have reach often! Currently, a glass cake stand w/ lid that was my Granny's and a wire basket shaped like a chicken.
What's on top of your fridge?


----------



## L.A.

**Looking**,,,Uh candles,,&,,ug,,Dust,,

What do ware,,,Skinny Dipping,,???


----------



## Terri in WV

My birthday suit, of course!

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## arnie

that's how I keep the bigfoot scared off 
do you try to limit your trips to town or are you a regular at the liars table at the local coffee breakfast stop


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I drive to town every day....I work 5-6 days a week, and go to the grocery on my day off!! I would love to have a 'morning haunt' and a circle of folks to chat up!!

What do you enjoy most about people?


----------



## L.A.

Seeing and helping,, them Smile

What is "Overweight" to you


----------



## Terri in WV

When they're not around. ound:

How much time do you spend a day on just you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie. It would seem that if I'm out working on the farm with crops or livestock or going into town to buy supplies, it all supports my decision to get the farm back into some state of production, which I guess is for me. Using that as a guide, pretty much all day is devoted to me. If you mean long baths or quiet time on non-farm "stuff", not so much.

What was the last book you read purely for enjoyment?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Overweight to me is when the weight impedes ones ability to live an active, healthy life.
2. When I am in the shower?
3. I am an informational reader.....I can't remember reading a book the pure joy of it.

Would you rather play cards with friends, or sit alone on your porch?


----------



## L.A.

With friends,,if it's strip poker,,,else To the porch I'd go,,

What is a friend compared to an acquaintance??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Friends are few and far between. Friends share a bond, a deep bond.
Acquaintances are more surface relationships.

Do you look forward to playing this "question and answer game"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do; Do You?


----------



## bajiay

yes, ya'll make me laugh 

I'm craving chocolate! SURPRISE!
What kind of chocolate is in your house right now?


----------



## azuresky

Dark chocolate bar with caramel in it. I keep it in the freezer for those "chocolate emergency days". 

What's your favorite flavor of jam or jelly?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No chocolate candy Bajiay, But I have what I need to bake a batch of chocolate chip cookies-and I will be munchin on a few later. Light or dark Chocolate?


----------



## bajiay

I make apple butter that is AWESOME!!!

Dark chocolate!

What's the most productive thing you've done today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Been a good day around here, so I actually "made a showing". Took down several dead snags, bucked and split some firewood, and built a new brush pile of limbs from the snags and other dead fall in the pasture.

Ideal driveway for you: asphalt, concrete, gravel, sand, whatever?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Concrete would be the cats meow*, Have you ever "finished", concrete?


----------



## arnie

yes miles and miles even more asphalt 
is a family meal more of a celibration or just a daily chore


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The only time I get the family together around here for meals is during the holidays or birthdays, so I guess that is more celebratory. We dine out as a family too, and since someone else is doing all the work, that is not a chore either.

Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes.

Favorite day-off activity?


----------



## summerdaze

Indoor: watching movies. Outdoor: Going thrifting. 

I'm meaning in the winter time. I got better things to do in the summer!


----------



## L.A.

Hey,,,uh,,,no.,,,,,?????? there summerdaze


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being out side in the garden!

Name 3 things you wish you would have NEVER done in your life.


----------



## summerdaze

L.A. ....are you being bad?

I wish I hadn't gotten married to someone who didn't love me. 
I wish I hadn't sold my country place.
I wish I hadn't done some of the things I did when I was young that grieved my folks.


----------



## L.A.

Kinda,,,uh,,,maybe,,

Zip or pull-over hoodie ??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pull over

Side sleeper or back sleeper?


----------



## L.A.

Stomach,,I think,,I'm asleep,,

Bed roll or sleeping bag ???


----------



## vicker

Usually a bedroll. 
Ever eat a fish head?


----------



## L.A.

Just the cheek Yum!!

Ever eat frozen raw beef??


----------



## vicker

I admit it, I eat raw meat. 
Did you ever take something that wasn't your's?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, in the sixth grade some girls dared me to take something from the store. I took a bottle of clear nail polish. I felt so bad I couldn't open it and slipped it back onto the store shelf later that week. I also stopped running with those girls, even if they were the 'popular' girls. That was kind of the end of peer pressure for me.

How about you?


----------



## vicker

I stole a $0.25 package of BBs  I got caught and I knew my dad would find out :0 (small town). The longest day of my life. I think I was glad when he finally whipped me. 
Have you ever evaded a law enforcement officer ?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but I one ask if I had a body in the backseat.

Do you think you can gage a person by their family?


----------



## vicker

I think you can loosely gauge someone by their family, but I think you need hard data to make a final judgement. "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree" is a proverb I have gained more respect for as years go by.
Are you a big fish in a small pond, a small fish in a big pond, or some other fish in some other place?


----------



## vicker

I'm an average fish, in great big ole pond. I had to answer my own question, because it's a stupid question and I'd rather ask a question in the vein of the last question I answered. 

Do you think people can change, and to what extent?


----------



## Raeven

I don't think anyone changes unless they alone resolve to change. You can't change anyone. The most you can do is help them to choose to change for their own reasons. If they choose to change, then there is no limit to what change they may make.

Which is your favorite big city in the world?


----------



## vicker

I'm only familiar with Boston, MA, and I think it is a grand city. I'd love to become familiar with with a few more, Nay Pyi Taw comes to mind, but life is short. (God ----, I hate censors!)

If you could have room service this morning from 4am-11:30am, what would you like to order?


----------



## Raeven

Hot, strong cafe au lait, oatmeal with fresh fruit... and a Do Not Disturb sign. Oh, and bacon. 

What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## vicker

My grandpa had died and the whole family was home in WV for the funeral. Grandpa was laid out in the parlor. All of the older people and cousins, and the really little cousins were asleep. A cousin and I snuck downstairs and looked at grandpa in his casket. It was just us two kids and an old dead man. I think it was beautiful. 
I was four and someone had given me a slingshot. My little buddy wanted to try it out. He placed a rock in the pouch, drew it way back, took careful aim and released the slingshot handle. That is the funniest one 

Same ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

At the age of five, telling my Aunts/Grandma. that when I grew up, I was going to be the "Pope"-of the Roman Catholic Church*; What is your favorite flavor Lifesavers candy?


----------



## Terri in WV

Butter Rum

Do you see yourself getting hitched again?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really don't Know? I would like to -I would never rule this out; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Never. Never ever. No way.
Fool me once, shame on you.
Fool me twice? Shame on me!

Live bait or lures?


----------



## sustainabilly

Both. Depends on my mood, the quarry, and the spot.

Do you think everyone is out to play you first? And make them prove they're not before you let them near?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I trust,until the Trust may be violated-then its over; How many chances do you give others for serious infractions?


----------



## Terri in WV

Depends on the seriousness of it and the relationship to the perpetrator.

Do you regularly eat 3 meals a day?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. 1, most of the time. Sometimes more. Quick snacks usually.

What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going out in a minute, to forage for more firewood,got behind the 8 ball this season; Are you set for heating fuel?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I'm good, but the woodpile sure took a hit this Winter. I'm getting up next Winter's wood now. The propane tank is on 65%, and I plan to refill it in July, hopefully at a better price than some folks are having to pay right now.

If you were starting a sustainable energy project for your home/farm, what would be your plan of attack/what would be first on the list?


----------



## Raeven

Micro hydroelectric with a Pelton turbine. We selected this property for many reasons, but one was the availability of year-round water near the house with sufficient "fall" to generate power easily with such a set up.

Toilet paper: Over or under?


----------



## L.A.

Over or under what???,,,in-between is what I aim for,,:hrm:

Do you ask questions,,you'd really like someone to ask you???


----------



## rkintn

No but I like all the really thought provoking questions here. 

Has this thread made you see someone here in a different light?


----------



## Jaclynne

Sometimes, mostly I'm just curious how people think.

Yes it has.

Do you ask questions directed to the person whose question you just answered or in general?


----------



## rkintn

Sometimes I ask a question that I really hope the person before me answers but I'm interested in what anyone has to say. Does that make sense? Lol

Do you like serious thought provoking questions or for fun ones?


----------



## L.A.

Fun,,,I ain't good at thunking ones

What ya thinking right now??


----------



## Jaclynne

That I've never seen thinking spelled that way. (yes, I know 'thunking' was in fun)

Do you consider local colloquialisms bad grammar or just cultural?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Wondering how much longer my daughter's labor will last. Also, did my kids talk as much as my four year old grandson? If so, how am I not deaf since I had three of them in four years?!?

When is the last time you had an addition to your family?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a new gr niece and gr nephew as of this month. Haven't met either yet. Congratulations on your new grandchild.

I'll reword my last question. Where I'm from it is common to hear things like "I'll carry you" for "I'll drive/take you", or "hankering for" instead of "longing for". They are called local colloquialisms. Some consider this colorful language a part of culture, while others consider it poor grammar. What do you think?


----------



## Sammilynn

Just part of culture. Before I moved here I had never heard "you'ns" and it seems everyone here uses it. I don't think less of them, but I don't want my kiddos using it.


----------



## angmont

I think it is a mix of how society is now days and at the same time part of local culture. 

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Raeven

Whatever you make it.

Do you still drink milk?


----------



## angmont

Used to drink it all the time until I developed calcium based kidney stones.

If money was no obstacle what is one thing you would do?


----------



## arnie

put a horse high and hog tight fence around this farm (or buy a big diesel 4 door truck ) do you hand milk a cow


----------



## arnie

put a horse high and hog tight fence around this whole farm .( or Buy a huge 4 wheel drive diesel pickup ) but really I would love a nice big log home 
Do you hand milk a cow or goat


----------



## arcticow

Not currently, but the hands still remember! What 3 things/tools do you need/want that you don't have?


----------



## L.A.

Cattleguard or drive through gate,,

a good cordless impact wrench

A flatbed trailer,,,

Ever thought of a Yak,,for meat, milk,,or a pasture pretty???


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope. Afraid they would be to "yakkity".

What's the last long drive you made/took?


----------



## L.A.

Cattle Drive ??,,,not sure of the miles,,but took 3 long days.


Do you like long drives & same question above ??...


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and 1150 miles to Ft. Meyers Florida...this past November. Over 20 hours straight.
And I would do it again right now!!!

What did you give today?


----------



## sustainabilly

Service to my family. Thanks for being here.

Talk to yourself while you drive?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I usually sing in the car.

Do you talk to other drivers on the road?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sometimes. I use car time to talk to God. It's hard to break into full blown road rage, while talking to God 

Do you always wear your seatbelt?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Always wear seat belts.

What's the smallest car/truck you have ever owned?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honda Fit......amazing gas mileage 

What is your favorite car / truck in your whole life?


----------



## Jaclynne

1972 baby blue Grand Torino.

What's your favorite?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1999 Honda Accord. Had it from the time the kids were newborn-4 and sold it when they were in their teens. It held SO many amazing memories and stories.

Least favorite car?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Plymouth Horizon. It was a terrible car.

Do you get your mail at home or at a PO box?


----------



## Jaclynne

RX7 Mazda. Cutest little sport lemon I ever drove. It had an aluminum something that warped with overheating. Broke down all the time. Years later I got a factory recall to replace the motor - way too late.

Home delivery of mail, just up my driveway.

What is the most complicated meal you've prepared and for who?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Praline Cake.....shewww weeeee. It was for my favorite Friday night table. It's was Christmas time, and I wanted to make something special for them!!

Favorite dinner to make


----------



## arcticow

Steak, greens, sweet potatoes and gravy. Least favorite food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beets. OMGosh gross

same question


----------



## sustainabilly

My needs are simple. Breakfast. I made it for supper last night.

sorry too slow

Pinto beans

When you find out someone has talked bad about you behind your back, do you confront them or blow it off?


----------



## Terri in WV

sauerkraut, pickles and buckwheat cakes(can't pick just one )

Do you visit odd landmarks?

Oops! I figure if they're talking about me, they are leaving someone else alone.


----------



## arcticow

I AM an odd landmark, and yes. What 2 fruits would you grow?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Confront
Yes...they are a blast!
Figs

Favorite restaurant


----------



## arcticow

Anything with a monster sized breakfast. Could you stand living in a tent for a year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If the nights didn't get below 60 degrees.....you bettcha!!

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe. Lots of folks stayed in tents or worse during WWII, and for longer than a year.

Where did you lodge on your last vacation/trip?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Marriott Courtyard Florida!!

Where is your next vacation planned?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A short trip to Lima/Cusco/Machu Picchu in March, God willing.

What nut tree would you most like to have in your orchard?


----------



## arcticow

Pecans. Favorite wild foods?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pecan
Elk

Do you make your own beef jerky?


----------



## arcticow

Not lately. How many eggs can you eat at one time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I dry so veggies but no meat so far.

Have you ever smoked salmon?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, I can eat three eggs usually.

Have you ever smoked salmon?


----------



## arcticow

Nope, too hard to light? Same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6 over medium
no on the salmon

make your own jam?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No jams, but I'd like to learn how to make it (and preserves and jellies too).

Ever seen an active volcano?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not: Have you ever felt the earthquake?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Right here in Indiana!!

Hurricane?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No not that either : Tornado ?


----------



## TRellis

Two years ago, Irene was her name. The roof had to be replaced, but that was about the extent of the damage here. Others faired far worse.

Have you ever lived through a tornado?

TRellis


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 of them, I am scared for life. No kidding.

Ice storm?


----------



## TRellis

I saw a tornado once in Oklahoma, but I was far away.

Have you ever seen the Northern Lights in person?

TRellis


----------



## Twp.Tom

sorry


----------



## Twp.Tom

No , but I have seen live footage, very beautiful*; are you prepared for the cold blast?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes in my front yard in Indiana


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes and no. Physically yes, mentally CHECK PLEASE

Wild fire?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow!!!- now I want to see- Tom Zone 5?, Are you in awe of Mother nature?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No- just the ones I have started by accident? Sorry?; Do you ride a bike ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I think I'm prepared. Both wood racks on the porch are filled. They now say we may be a dusting of snow.

I ride bikes, a hybrid for paved trails and a mountain bike for the rougher terrain.

What's the biggest pest you have to contend with at your home/farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bicycle, and do have my MC endorsement.
A human.

Can you hula hoop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, not very good though?; Do you enjoy off -road riding in motor vehicles?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did when I was a kid!!

Can you jump rope?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , for a minute?, Shoot hoops?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like a girl!!!! hahahahahah

kick ball?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah!; golf?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hacker party of one!!

Croquette?


----------



## Twp.Tom

40 years ago* lol, Are You afraid of the dark?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heck yeah, got night lights in most of the plugs.

Sleep with the closet door open or closed?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Closed*-My dogs protect me, Do Yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heck yeah...they are my first alert! 2 yapping JRT's

Lawn darts (Jarts)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

That was 40 years ago too*; What is your favorite apparel? shorts, slacks, dresses?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Shorts for sure!!!

Bare feet or flip flops?


----------



## Twp.Tom

bare feet; Bib overalls?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

no way. 

Mow grass bare foot or with sturdy shoes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Boots usually*; What activity, makes you feel young and alive?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dancing, shopping with my girls, cat calling young men in uniform!

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Trail riding , in the national Forest, Going to camp this Summer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah.....I think I will!!! Haven't been in decades.

Speed boat or pontoon?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pontoon-Would be more fun- like the song!, Play in the snow this winter, snowman. snow fort?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

"D" none of the above. I totally lose my sense of humor in the winter!

Sea shell hunt or just lay on the beach?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hunt, Beachcomb, Then rest and watch the surf!; Play in the water? ocean, lakes, ponds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ocean up to my mid thighs only. I don't know how to swim.

Early to bed or early to rise?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Neither nor, Up late-up early; same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Up late up early (sun and mon night are my early to bed nights)

Indoor pets?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh yeah, 8!!! little dogs; going to watch the Super Bowl, Who are you rootin' for?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peyton Manning.

Have you seen a football game live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lots of Browns games over the years! And You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Several.
@KC
@Lambeau
@Texas Stadium
@Soldier Field
(Go Pack Go)

Baseball or Auto racing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nascar Rules-yee haw!!,, Been to a race?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Brickyard, twice.

NHRA Drags or Golf?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Norwalk Raceway park- national-Last year I golf in my yard*, What is the most important thing You need to do tonight yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sleep. If I don't get a good nights sleep, I will be on the 11pm news.

What is one thing you MUST do tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fill a prescription, Be Thankful for the day*; not in that order; Would you like to be an interviewer-human resources job?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh heck yeah.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fried ham and cheese*, Are you amazed at technology-how we have had a conversation for the last hour?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OY I lost track of time, and yes. I am thankful for the extra smart folks that bring us this cool ability to chat!!

Favorite Disney Movie?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lion King, Is it time for sleep?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, 8 min over due!

Paint, wall paper, or paneling?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Paint-light colors- One pillow or two?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4
2 feather
2 foam

Curtains or Blinds?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Heavy curtains in winter*; Who will be the last to post, You or I (I don't like quitting lol)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will let you win this one.....I'm pooped

Who will be the first post tomorrow (midnight tonight?)


----------



## Terri in WV

Me 

Did you do anything fun today?(or yesterday, depending on how you want to look at it)


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, I watched my four year old grandson and watched my phone all day for updates ion his brother's arrival. I R Tired but excited.

What will you do for fun today?


----------



## vicker

We're suppose to get snow. Maybe I'll throw snowballs for the idiot Lab. 
Have you ever waited all day for something, only to have it not come until the next day?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well yes, I have actually 

Have you ever awakened one morning, and just knew it would be a good day, and you were right?


----------



## vicker

I wake up like that a lot, but I'm only occasionally right lol
What is under your bed?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Probably dog hair, but it has an enclosure all around it so I don't really know.

What is over your bed?


----------



## vicker

A quilt my mother made for me. 
What is -1/12?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Half of 1/6, Is your home cool in the Morning-How Cool?


----------



## summerdaze

Nope, my roommate keeps it warmer then I like.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## sustainabilly

Cats. Outside... they're okay, as long as I don't pet them. I think it's their dander when they reach adulthood. Kittens don't seem to bother me the same.

What is negative one twelfth? The sum of all natural numbers.

What's your favorite tea?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, ragweed/polen, airborn particles-no medication, just a bandana, wash my face and hands a lot!, Are you allergic?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Orange pekoe, do you drink tea daily?


----------



## summerdaze

My favorite tea is honey Chamomile. No, don't drink it daily, just when cold, or just need a little comfort in a cup.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee girl here, no tea....unless I am sick

Is your temp. above Zero?


----------



## sustainabilly

12. Current cold snap is cramping my plans.

Do you have a local groundhog celebrity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No?

Do you celebrate "hallmark" holidays?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Not really. Groundhog Day got it's start through anecdotal evidence about weather patterns. I think they're interesting.

Do you have a favorite weather rhyme? Or one that you think is true more often than not?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....As much as I loathe this cold, it's here for a purpose. 
Maybe to kill a bacteria / mold or some man created thing? 
I try to find a deeper reason 'why' than just 'it's cold and waaaa I don't like it!"

January will be behind us in 4 days, are you excited about Feb. or bracing for impact?


----------



## sustainabilly

Here, not so bad. Most years it's the turning month. Yo-yo weather, but a slow, steady temp. climb. My ex- FIL used to plant his potatoes in Feb, down in Knoxville.

What does it take, weather-wise, to close the schools down in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fog, 2 hour delay
Cold (zero or lower) Cancel School
Snow 3-4 inches of 4am-10am snow fall with (Blowing drifting snow) Cancel School.
Extreme heat (100 or more) Cancel School

This year the seniors will suffer because it pushes back their graduation.

What is one thing you MUST get done today?


----------



## sustainabilly

Getting my car to my mechanic's shop.

Are you unflappable or easily excited?


----------



## Jim-mi

Calm and collected

How much snow your area


----------



## Twp.Tom

Northern ohio about 3-4 inches on the ground, some drifting -10 this Morning-Sun is shining!, How bout you ?


----------



## arnie

Me Too .so far only enough to keep every thing painted white and untreated roads slick 
Do you feel like the pied piper when walking about the pasture with the livestock following


----------



## arnie

+4 here this morning


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, the goats follow better than the dogs!, Whats for lunch?


----------



## arnie

lazy day = brunch my home raised sausage n blueberry pancakes 
do you have an old truck with Farm Use plates or painted on the bumper


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, no truck (yet) old or new. On the 'to-do' list though.

Do old farm implements on the road side make you slow down for a gander while driving?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I always wonder what they are worth. There's half a dozen or more in the woods on my other place.

If you had to choose and time was being turned back, would you rather live in the 20's, 50's or 70's?


----------



## arnie

already lived through the 70s id pick the 50s 
if you could take one thing back in time with you what would you take


----------



## SimplerTimez

The wisdom I've gained so far (small package, should fit, lol!)

What would be in your picnic basket if you were heading out for one today?


----------



## arnie

fresh French or Italian bread to make (not like the junk from subway) to make great mixed coldcut and cheddar cheese subs .my homemade blackberry wine potato chips and apple pie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

For a picnic today it would have been a storm shelter, 'cause it was cold and snowy. A hot toddy would have been a nice addition also.

Do you have a favorite tee shirt?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes. It's a gray V neck, kc chiefs shirt.

Do you play cards?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not for a long time.

Do you have a basement or storm shelter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have a root cellar.

Can you blow bubbles with gum?


----------



## Sammilynn

Basement. 

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?


----------



## Sammilynn

Oops, yep. The kids and I do it all the time.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?


----------



## sustainabilly

As long as there's not a lot of wind, yes. 

Ever watched a thunderstorm from the top of a mountain?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, on a saddle between Tamina Peak and Mt. Alice in Rocky Mt. NP.

What's your favorite shade tree?


----------



## Sammilynn

We had a huge silver maple in the yard as a child. 

Ever seen a Glacier?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No. We don't have a lot of those in Florida 

Ever seen a manatee?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Watched the dolphins in Port Charlotte, though.

Next project on your docket?


----------



## Sammilynn

A new barn. Hoping to have it by March.

Do you currently drive a standard or automatic?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Additional storage solutions and taxes.

Is your outdoor area screened or no?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Truck is an automatic. The wagon is a 5 speed.

Porches are open now, but I've always wanted to screen the back porch.

Do you use any herbal remedies?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Scads of them, yes.

Do you make any of your own remedies?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had the best intentions of getting my older brother some cough medicine today for the severe cold/flu he's contracted: Jack Daniels, honey, and peppermint tea. It was a madhouse on the roads with the snow/ice, so I'll try to do it tomorrow. Hard to sleep when you're coughing your head off.

What teas do you usually/routinely keep in your cupboard?


----------



## arnie

constant comment a orange spice tea and regular louiseann for ice tea good with home grown honey 
do you keep honey bees?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, but I had one in the straw in my Arizona Tea yesterday 0_0

What do you sweeten your tea with?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sugar or simple syrup

Sun tea or instant?


----------



## Terri in WV

Water, I hate to ruin it with tea or coffee.

What are your plans for the weekend?


Ramblin-Vick's Vapor Rub on the bottom of the feet really helps with coughing. Seriously.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going to visit Friends, for a Fish Fry, The weather is going to warm up, to a balmy 20-30 degrees- going outside to play for sure-may go for a Winter ride on my 4- wheeler, stack more firewood on the front porch. I am rather reclusive, in the dead of Winter-this makes me really appreciate being with Family, Friends, and Loved ones-Do you like being alone?, or do you enjoy the company of others?


----------



## L.A.

I like being alone,,especially when I know,, I have ones who Love me

Do you open a wire country gate and go through,,or turn around??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't open any gate ,that I am not authorized to open-except in am emergency; Do you have much crime where you live? burglaries, home invasions, robberies?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Crime is very very low.

Honey or sugar?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, but more sugar than honey. 

What boots/footwear do you use in cold/snowy conditions?


----------



## Sammilynn

I always wear the same ariat boots, regardless of the conditions.

Do you make wine/beer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. My older brother made about 60 gallons of wine this year, and my Dad was a great wine/home brew maker. Think I'd rather get back into bees, before venturing off into wine.

When the weather turns bad and you're stuck inside, how long before you get cabin fever?


----------



## Sammilynn

It really depends on the company. I could probably hunker down for a while if I had a lot of reading material. 

Have you ever tried meade?


----------



## arnie

no but I keep intending to make some to try 
do you make home made biscuts or canned


----------



## Breezy833

Canned, but i'd like to try a home made recipe, just haven't gotten around do it. I saw this t.v. show called man vs. food and he was in north carolina. There is this restaurant in the college down that does biscuit fried chicken sandwiches. 

The biscuits looked soo good


----------



## Breezy833

oops forgot my questions do you know what vernors and Kogel are?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never heard of them before. 

Do you buy name national/name brand products or local/store brand products most often?


----------



## Jaclynne

Sometimes, for instance the Brookshire's store brand milk is much, much better than the national brand Borden's, but the store brand ice cream, while good, can't touch the Blue Bell national brand ice cream.

If you are cooking and don't have the exact ingredients, do you substitute, stop everything and go buy the correct ingredient, or just change recipes/menu all together?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Try to find a substitute probably, unless I'm cooking chicken and I'm out of chicken. Then I'd probably go to the store.

How many light fixtures (overhead/table/floor lamp) are in the room where you are now?


----------



## Jaclynne

4, two table lamps, ceiling fan/light, and an overhead fixture in the office alcove.

How many mirrors in your house?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Five. One in each bath and there are two dressers with mirrors.

How many candles (please just estimate) are out and about ready to be lit in your house?


----------



## arcticow

None. What do you have for emergency lights/cooking?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I collect non electric lighting ( oil lamps, lanterns, stoves) mostly Coleman, Aladdin ,I have hundreds of them. Do you have collections?


----------



## summerdaze

I used to, but vowed to never get too attached to "stuff" ever again. 

What was the last snacky type thing you ate?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Graham crackers with Nutella. 

Did you watch the State of the Union address?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. 

Do you think all that is no more than a dog and pony show?


----------



## Breezy833

No. I've lost faith in this president a long time ago. 

What is your most prised posession?


----------



## sustainabilly

A family bible in German from 1892. Came down from my mother's side.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My first Bible, without a doubt. 

When you laugh...do you laugh out loud, or try to keep it subdued?


----------



## vicker

That really depends in the place and the laugh. I laugh a lot, quietly, to myself. 

Are you afraid if noises in the dark?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not usually.....I don't like the dark, so I'm not usually in 'pitch'.

Do 'dumb' questions irritate you?


----------



## Jaclynne

No 

What does 'in pitch' mean? I know 'on pitch'.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't Know?,What Kind of question is that? LOL, Do you have a "Good" sense of humor?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pitch black. Like tar. It's something I have heard since I was wee little...
Yeah, pretty twisted, and sometimes dry, but a healthy sense of humor.

Are there cougars and alligators in the Low Country South Carolina?


----------



## Twp.Tom

That would be a good question for Vicker?, Do these animals give you the heebee Jeebees ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have two Jack Russell Terriers (6yo) and I need to know if I need to walk them with a .45 at night!!
Coyotes, *****, foxes and hawks are the only sketchy critters here.

Do snakes freak you out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yeah, I don't like em', Do you like reptiles?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Eh...I can take 'em or leave 'em. Don't spend much time around them to form a legit opinion....

Do you 'expect the worst, but hope for the best?" or "Hope for the best, but expect the worst"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I expect, and hope for the best!, And You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Expect the worst, but man I hope for the best like it's my JOB!!

Do you think multiple 'coinsidences' are more a 'sign' than 'chance?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Believe in "Signs" many things are put in front of us*, Do you believe in "Fate"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....I believe there is a Plan.....

What frustrates you more: humans or things?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would say Humans,starting with myself., Are you, your biggest critic?


----------



## vicker

Not by a long shot 
There are gators here, and they've made a very good comeback during my lifetime. I don't think your dogs will be in much danger from them, unless they range a lot. There may be a few cougars. Not as many snakes as there used to be. That is worrisome to me. 

Have you ever worshipped in a church far different from ones of your own ethnicity?


----------



## roadless

No but my mom did and found comfort there.

Do you go to church regularly?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope.

What's your best canning achievement?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My biggest achievement, would be amassing ,the jars, bands, lids, pressure canner, water bath, and the skills /recipes, to utilize them; What is your favorite "home canned" food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So far, my grape jam. Dang it's good stuff.

((That's for the input Vicker!!))

Are you a face talker or do you maintain a safe distance from the person you are talking too?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Apple butter that I made several years ago, and second my peach cranberry conserve. Alas, they are both consumed.

What are you least likely to tackle canning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I give folks plenty of space,and I expect the same*, Meat , I have never canned meat-I have heard that venison is best preserved this way? Do you have a years supply of food stored at home in the pantry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I do not.

What is the biggest 'leap of faith' you have ever taken?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Paying into Social Security-all of the years I worked!, How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

*Getting pregnant with my 1rst and 3rd child.
*Not listening to the Dr.s when they told me the 3rd child had Downs, and on the 7th ultrasound....sure enough, she didn't.
*Tried to save a marriage.
Dang, once I think about it.....I gots me lots of Faith!!

Do you think spring will ever come?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes-can't come soon enough-counting the days!; name one exceptional skill that you have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

People. I have excellent people skills.

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Patience, and working with my hands (skilled tradesman*), Do you ever "just take a drive"-to get away?


----------



## vicker

Yes, often. 
Do you taste you food before adding salt and pepper?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I usually prepare my own meals,and I add these while cooking, rarely after; Do you "home cook", most of your meals?


----------



## vicker

Yes. 
Are you meat and potatoes, or do you like lots of veggies too?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lotsa veggies with my dead animals thanks!

What's the most difficult vegetable you've grown to date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try to keep a balance, Spring/Summer/Fall-more fresh veggies available. Do you eat some sort of Meat, everyday?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I probably have as many days without meat as with.

Do you use magnets to attach notes/other stuff to your fridge?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hahaha, quit peeking RW! Yes - photos, menus, artwork from grand kids, inspirational quotes. It's really just a big art block 

Did you buy your grand kids alphabet magnets for your fridge?


----------



## sustainabilly

Grands! Ha. I'll probably have to live vicariously through others showing off their grands. My oldest is absolutely against kids. Probably marriage too. My youngest... the jury's still out but I'm not holding my breath, LOL.

But we had the alphabet magnets for the kids.

Cooking anything special today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tuscan Pork Roast (prepped, daughter will finish)

Same question...


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nada. I am actually noshing on Chicken Lo Mein leftovers from the Service Manager's lunch treat yesterday.

Do you prefer your ginger snacks hard, like ginger snaps, or in gingerbread form?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hard. Trader Joe's has some good snaps. Never tried to make them myself.

What's the weather forecast for your weekend?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Highs - 70's
Lows - 60's
Small chance of rain on Friday

Anyone going fishing this weekend?


----------



## Sammilynn

I wish! I keep telling myself it won't be long.

Do you make summer sausage?


----------



## sustainabilly

No, Never have. Tried to make deer sausage once. It didn't turn out right.

Is there a little, seemingly unimportant gesture that flips your romantic button? What?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes, having Someone make the coffee in the morning. 

What's on the docket for the weekend?


----------



## sustainabilly

If the forecast holds I'm going to try to finish pruning for the living fence. Then transplant some hawthorns and hazelnuts into it. Lots of yard/garden stuff to do. Shopping...... yadayada.

Have any ducks?


----------



## Sammilynn

Just one..he's a lonely guy. I plan on getting more soon though.

Do you do crosswords or soduku?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Crosswords

Can you do any self-repairs on clothing?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup.

Ever have tomato caraway bread?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No; Who taught you to sew?


----------



## sustainabilly

No one really taught me. I watched the ex, worked at a sewing factory and watched the women there, then tried easy repairs like patches and opened seams. First by hand, then after I got my 75 yr old machine working, I use it.

When does ice go out where you are?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Depends on the season/temp currently have 8" on my pond - I see that you have ice down there, is anyone ice fishing in Tenn.?


----------



## sustainabilly

I've never attempted it here. When I first moved here I asked around about ice fishing. All I got were blank stares or laughing. Temps in my area don't stay low enough for long enough to make safe ice. At least that's what I surmised. 

Fish in the Great Lakes much?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , Lake Erie- Walleye, and yellow Perch-fill my freezer every season- its a Blessing!, What kind of fishing in Tenn?


----------



## sustainabilly

The usual. Rockfish (striped bass) and a hybrid striper are here and northern pike aren't as common is the main difference between up north and here. There's a river near me that's got musky.

Got a boat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Three of them *-"an Armada"- I fish on the big lake in my friends Albemarle-Carolina boat- Do you prefer fish fried, or baked?


----------



## Sammilynn

Fried mostly.

How often do you read a newspaper?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Browse/read the Atlanta Journal/Constitution on line daily. I buy the hard copy most Sundays. 

Do you read hard copies of books or do you use some type of ebook/Kindle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hard copies.

Do you have a smart phone or a dumb phone?


----------



## vicker

Smart phone. I got it when I lived on the mountain, and it was my only connection to the world. Now I'm back in civilization, but still have the phone. It's hard to justify, as I usually have less than an hour phone time a month, but like being able to google stuff at moment's notice. 

Are you planting any trees this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't have plans, but that's not to say I won't!

Have you always lived in the state you are in?


----------



## vicker

No, I escaped via the armed forces at 19. I lived out west for a while, lived in Korea and then came back. Stayed for 10 years and ran away again, this time to Boston. From there I went to WV and now I'm back again.  I never wanted to come back here, but here I am. I'll run away again one day, for good.

Do you like the smell of skunk in the air?


----------



## Raeven

I do. I have never understood why people don't care for it.

What scent instantly returns a memory?


----------



## L.A.

Guess I'll delete it myself,,,,But Why???
What was wrong???

I don't get it


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Thanks; Do you think the mods will delete the previous post?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

How do you get out of a funk?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I change course-do a complete turnaround,try something new? Are you feeling stuck?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

What is your purpose?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Currently, I am here to take care of these animals (here on the stead'),Take care of myself*, and to try to do my best-to have a positive impact on this World,and the people here* And You?


----------



## roadless

I don't seem to have one...

What animals do you have?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Chickens, Turkeys, Ducks, 1 goat remaining , 12 dogs, 12 feral barn cats.-I have scaled down a lot,since My late wife passed away*. I really like you, and enjoy your posts Roadless- Things/Life are always changing, and I hope that for you-Great things are ahead***


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 Jack Russell Terriers and 1 outdoor cat.
One day, I will have chickens!!

What was the last thing you ate at a restaurant?


----------



## vicker

Larb Gai.
Have you ever been bit by a possum?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

NO.......

Have you ever had a conversation with a snake?


----------



## vicker

I married one , but yes. 

Do you prefer pants, or dresses?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Shorts and a tank top!
(I've had the same black cocktail dress for 17 years....)

Talk it out or Think it out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

sorry? , carry on*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't care what folks are wearing.....I think sweatpants and graphic tee shirts should only be worn by people under 20.
I don't think 'clothes make the man'; however a uniformed man usually gets a cat call!!

What is one thing you must do today!


----------



## vicker

Sweep, mop, dishes and laundry. 

Do you feed the birds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

With hystoplasmosis in my lungs and left eye.....I just don't.
God says He cares for even the Swallow....so I am gonna let Him feed the birds!

Name one positive thing about this day, so far!


----------



## Twp.Tom

We all woke up!!, Are you going to a Superbowl Party?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I work from 10am-6pm that day. But if someone invites me between now and then, I will drop in for a few!!

Do you get invited to a lot of parties, events, get togethers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do,but I am not comfortable at large gatherings, Are you going to watch the Daytona 500?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but I will celebrate it as the Daytona 500 and the NHRA drags in Pamona mean spring is right around the corner!!

Which word is stronger; Love, Hate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Love for sure!; I was raised not to use the word hate, I could say dislike instead; Did your folks allow that word?


----------



## Bret

No.

Black or cordovan?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Black

Laces or buckles


----------



## Sammilynn

Laces

Do you sing well?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In my own mind? lol; are you a "singer"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only in the shower when I know that none are within ear shot. It's usually "Amazing Grace".

Do you often check to see what time it is?


----------



## trish4prez

Yes, I do, unless I'm having fun. 

Do you check the weather report more in cold months or hot?


----------



## arnie

in winter 
Are you already getting your seeds to plant your garden


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes. I've started some seeds, although it's really early for here. Do you plant potatoes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sweet potatoes. The deer love them.

What's your biggest garden pest?


----------



## arnie

**** deer chickens I have to grow gardens in differint areas what the chicken don't bother corn potatoes beans grow close to home under the protection of the dogs what the **** n deer wont bother to much grow farther out .
 whats your biggest harvest from the garden


----------



## vicker

This year was a head of collards, the year before was a watermelon, and the time before that was a nice, fat doe. 

Will you cook anything for the game on Sunday?


----------



## arnie

da Bears lost to green bay soo I might just try to catch the score or a commercial bt still I might make a Pizza 
are you planning on having friends over to watch the game


----------



## Sammilynn

Nope, just the kids and the dog and me.

Do you know how to roll a round tortilla? (Mine just came out oblong, square, irregular, you name it but not round.)


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, start with a round ball of dough and roll outward from center in all directions.

What are you making?


----------



## Sammilynn

Just burritos tonight, but tortillas for the week. 

Do you make them often?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, not anymore.

What do you like in your burrito?


----------



## arnie

every thing alvacado beef beans salad ..NO sour cream 
do you make ice cream at home


----------



## Sammilynn

Not since I was a kid. But now I want ice cream.  

Do you wear any jewelry?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes. Usually bangle bracelets, anklet, triple pierced and double pierced earrings. 

Silver or gold?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gold...it's looks good on tan skin!!

Real leather, or imitation is ok?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I prefer real leather as it is more durable, cleans up well, and lasts nearly forever.

Are you a 'brands' person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really, but.....it has to be REAL leather, REAL fur, or REAL pearls.
Those are my only 'snob' can't settle for fake's.

Same question


----------



## vicker

No. As a general rule top brands do a poorer job than other like products for the price. Carhart is over priced and over rated, you can do way better than Thompson's Water Seal, and so on. 

Can you smell a lie?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Apparently, no 

Did you have a good birthday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I 'had' a birthday, so that means I am still on this side of the dirt!!!
That is good!

What do you do when you feel yourself coming down sick?


----------



## vicker

Depends on what kind of sick. I might reach for an aspirin, or I might reach for a door handle. I gargle with aspirin if I feel pharyngitis coming on, heating pads and hot hot showers for bacteria, food for viruses. 
Can you tie a bowline hitch?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No. What is it? 

Are you aware that Downton Abbey is TV crack?


----------



## vicker

No, I am not aware of that. Do you smoke it?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oh no. I've never even known anyone who did!

What is your guilty pleasure? (other than bread)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nut rolls (or any type of nut pastry), I enjoy cooking outdoors, do you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

LOVE IT.

What is your favorite 'summer' grill food?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shish-Ka - Bobs-Loaded with meat an veggies; whats yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Burgers...without a doubt.

Is it raining where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep, at least its not freezing-42 degrees; do you go to "the market" on the wknds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No way.....Monday mornings when all the screamers are at school and the 'chatty patty' shoppers that stand in the middle of the isle are at work!!

Do you work on weekends?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only for myself-I am officially "Retired", I was a workaholic, in the past-now I do what I want*- Are you known for, and respected, as being a very "hard worker"?( I think you probably are?)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. 
Had a couple last night say "I need to go home and take a nap after watching you work". I blushed and thanked her. i am an 'all in' kinda gal, and work ethic is no different.
Tonight and tomorrow will be tough....I have the zombie rage virus (woke up w a fever) and I work 4-11 tonight and 10AM-4 tomorrow.......

Favorite decade for music?


----------



## arnie

70s
ever try susi


----------



## Twp.Tom

The 70's, I hope you feel better*, Do you move fast at work- like "Poetry in Motion"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Yes, and I just can't get down with it. My daughter LOVES it.

2.Yes, every move is calculated....full hands in full hands out; work smarter, not harder.
Every once in a while, I will have a guest who's paying attention, and will tell me "you really do have a system". Yep, I do!

If you could see any band live, who would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Beatles*, ; same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Guns and Roses, the original band.

Is your garden fenced?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, wooden picket-I did it for my late wife-thought it was stupid at the time; then I saw what joy it brought her-and changed my thinking*; Is the "garden" one of your favorite places?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OH yes. I have such amazing conversations with God there. 
The garden brings me a peace....I can't even explain.
I talk to the snakes.....(nicely, cause they eat my voles) and they literally sun themselves while I am picking suckers off my tomatoes. They are not afraid of me.

Do you see your garden as 'work' or as 'pleasure'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Utopia!!, Do you feel you are "Blessed"- with what you have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

More than I deserve for sure. For sure.

When you are sick, do you isolate, or do you want others around?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to be left alone-If my Mom was still alive, I would welcome her company-only her* How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't like to be alone. I don't want anyone waiting on me, I just don't like to be alone.

Do you let your fever 'cook' for a while before taking tylenol, or do you take something right away?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I tend to it right away-I start drinking lots of water*, Did your mom Rock you , in a rocking chair, when you were a sick child?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

no.....but the lady across the street, Mrs. Halligan, she rocked me, and I remember that 'safe' feeling when I was in her arms.

What is your favorite garden tool?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My "two pronged" cultivator/hoe- Do you ad organic matter to your garden in the winter months?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I use newspaper and grass clippings as my weed barrier, and in the spring, (about 2 months before I plant) I turn it under with my Mantis.

Raised beds or row plant?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I row plant, establish, cultivate, then mulch before the summer heat hits, Did Mrs. Halligan sing a song when rocking- My Mom always sang "Down in the valley"-ah Memories!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

She 'hummed' and when I hear someone hum, it's like a full body massage for my soul. The peace, and calm that comes over me is amazing.......

Did you rock your kids?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No , His Mother did. (only one son), Whats your favorite "feeling" in Summer. The Sun , the evening breeze, Summer rain....?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The sun on my skin, that warming feeling......there is nothing like it.

Frozen dinners or cook from scratch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cook from scratch!, Do you "eat well"-balanced diet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I try too. With my work schedule sometimes it's difficult

Favorite fast food?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pizza-light on the cheese, lots of veggies!-I don't do any other fast food-except maybe Chinese? What is yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

sometimes i just gotta have a greesy chz burger..ff...and a milkshake!!

deepdish...hand tossed...or thin crust?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Deep dish-with a fork of course, Do you ever make your own Pizza?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

only always. my fav is potato pizza!

fav pair of shoes


----------



## arnie

sure do = have to after living in chi town for a while only to find out things like hotdogs itailian beefs , French bread ,PIZZA ,were non excestant south of the city limits .
are there things you had to learn to cook after moveing to another area where they were unheard of ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Favorite shoes: An old pair of Vasque Sundowners.

Cooking in a new place: My house is in the pasture of the farm where I grew up, so I've never really moved to a new locale. When travelling, I can get adventurous with food, to a point (no blood, no raw meat, and nothing still alive and kickin').

How do you pick names for your pets?


----------



## arnie

I often name them after human friends they remind me of .then have changed them as there personality called for such . 
have you named an animal something because as a tradition that what they are called like a good horse hereis named Doc in honor of a great helper in the past or bessy the milk cow ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, nothing by tradition I can think of. We had a couple of hunting dogs named Topper, but I'm not sure why that name got reused.

What's the largest river you've ever been on (in a boat/ship)?


----------



## L.A.

North Platte,,Canoe 200 miles,,was fun,

Canoe or kyack (sp I know)


----------



## Jaclynne

Canoe

Camping in designated areas or off the beaten track?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both. I use a little pop up in the NP campgrounds as a base camp and then day/overnight hike from there.

Do you have a backpack (if yes: internal or external frame)?


----------



## vicker

I have an old Jansport external frame from the 1970s. 

Do you have a favorite walking stick?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I've got an old wooden one I like. It's about five feet tall and has helped prevent many spills over the years. 

Have you ever made trail mix, and if so, what do you usually put in it?


----------



## vicker

Peanuts, sunflower seeds, white raisins and semisweet chocolate morsels. I have a cherry stick like that that I made when I was fourteen. It's been a many mile. 

Have you ever. Lien the engine in your vehicle?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know, what is lien?


----------



## vicker

Oy! BLOWN the engine in your vehicle ? Sorry.


----------



## Raeven

I have, twice. But it wasn't my fault. They were both Fords. (Fix Or Repair Daily; Find On Road Dead; F... well, I'll omit that last one.)

Do you have the teeth you were born with, or ones you bought later?


----------



## Jaclynne

I grew them myself.

Have you ever had a toothache?


----------



## Raeven

Only once, when I cracked a molar. The crack was so small the dentist couldn't find it... but that thing drove me nuts till an alert hygienist found it a few months later. That tooth now has a crown.

Ever had a root canal?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have, what a waste of money,ended up being pulled a few years later. Ever have a tooth pulled?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, my wisdom teeth.

Do you floss your teeth on a regular basis?


----------



## vicker

No, I floss irregularly. I brush regularly, though. Instead of having my toothbrush in my house, I keep it in my truck, and brush while I'm driving places. 
Is that strange?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not too strange*, Do you "blast" music while driving?


----------



## vicker

No, I very seldom listen to music while driving.

How many sets of sheets do you have for your bed?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I sleep in a recliner-so I don't have to change sheets too often, Do You think that's Strange?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really. I slept on the couch when I lived alone when I was younger.

Did you accomplish what you set out to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, It was very productive!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Most excellent! Do you have big plans tomorrow?


----------



## vicker

Not really. I'm going to make buffalo wings on the grill (they're really good that way), a couple of racks of ribs, and I've made some pretty good bean dip. I expect some family over to watch the game. If no one comes I'm going to have a lot of leftovers. 

What is your favorite chapter of The Bible, or do you have one?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have a favorite-I enjoy "The Parables"?(I think that's what they are called). Did you have Religion class when you were a student, in grade school?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, there was no religion class, but we did have prayer before heading off to lunch. My first principal loved to have assemblies and lead us in singing hymns and patriotic/folk songs.

(Previous Question: No favorite chapter in the Bible, but the book of James is short and full of great advice...much of it relevant even if you are not a Christian.)

Do you watch any of the national news shows on TV?


----------



## foxfiredidit

First thing in the mornings at school, there was the Pledge of Allegiance, then a short "devotional" period where the teacher pointed out some things...usually ended in prayer. Devotional periods in grammar school only, after that you were on your own.


I've had to stop watching the national news shows due to their despicable political practices. Now watch only local weather. 

Have you ever used a spitball and a rubber band to prank someone?


----------



## Sammilynn

Not as a general rule. The nightly news is set to record on dvr but most of the time I don't watch it.

Did you get any snow last night?


----------



## Sammilynn

Oops..
No never threw spitballs.

Did you get any snow last night?


----------



## foxfiredidit

No, just a little rain, with temps in the high 50s. But all the ice melted finally from the once in a hundred year ice storm we had...and accumulated about 2 inches of that good stuff. 

Have you "love bugs" in your area? If not do you know what they are? (if no..you are lucky, they will ruin the paint on your car)


----------



## arnie

no love bugs and very few moscitos we have plenty of other bugs 
what did the groundhog predict for your weather I think my local garden eater and I did not see any shadow this morning


----------



## Sammilynn

It's pretty cloudy here so no shadow. 
Do you wear an apron when you cook?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No apron. Not even sure there is one in the house.

Do you have a porch on your house?


----------



## vicker

I do have a porch. When I lived in Boston I raised stoop sitting to an art form, and really changed the dynamics of my neighborhood. 

What is the first flower to bloom in your area?


----------



## arnie

OOPS But dandiline 
front porch is small my side porch is an out door "canning kitchen" I have a big shed or pavilion with huge picnic table malasenss furneis giant grill cane mill instead .
do you have a big BBQ Grill and Picnic table


----------



## Sammilynn

Yep. We just built the picnic table last mother's day from free landscape timbers. It's very big/heavy.

What type of charcoal do you use? Lump/briquet/other?


----------



## vicker

I use lump mostly, but briquets at times. The lump justs works better. I find that when doing a long cook, the briquets reach a certain point where they just don't want to maintain a steady heat.

Do you marinate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , especially London Broil, and shish -kabbobs; Do you ever cook outdoors with maple,hickory,or oak?


----------



## arnie

only shishkabobs
is your dog a nessasry working partner or just a pet/ companion


----------



## Sammilynn

Yes, oak and hickory. We also have a big pile of mesquite logs.
A pet mostly, as we don't have any cows now. She used to work cows though.

What about your dog? Companion or working partner?


----------



## arnie

definatly working yet my best friends are my faithful mt.curs


----------



## arnie

do you have afaviorite breed of dog


----------



## vicker

Nah, not at this time. Most of my best dogs have been mutts. I've never had a Mt. Cur, but suspect I would like them a lot. 

Do you share your food with your canine friends?


----------



## Sammilynn

I'm pretty partial to bluetick coonhounds because I grew up with them. Right now we have a collie. 

What's the longest you ever had a dog live?


----------



## arnie

as kids a german shepard that knew each as my mom could say go wake up Arnold or ron and she would get us and was the best ball fetcher and protecter for 15 years.
did you ever become attached or befriend another animail that was but became more thana head of livestock my old milk cow was just a nessary contributer to the homestead but over the years she became a giant pet as well and loseing her really hit home more than I would have expected


----------



## vicker

We had a Brit. spaniel that lived a long time. I don't remember how old she got, but we'd hunt her till she was tired, and carry her back home in our arms.

If you could play one musical instrument, what would it be?


----------



## arnie

Banjo they seem to be so much fun 
same question


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sax....I love the sound of the Sax

Do you have a favorite breed of dog?


----------



## vicker

Nah, not at this time. Most of my best dogs have been mutts. I've never had a Mt. Cur, but suspect I would like them a lot. :I

Do you like working math problems?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not unless there is a meaning at the end. I am very weak in most math.

What did the groundhog say?


----------



## vicker

It moped around, scratching in the dirt. Perhaps, it was saddened by not seeing its shadow.

Are you a good speller, or, like me, abismal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Book learnin' was never my strong suit...I'm willing, but it's not my strong suit.

Do your pets sleep with you, or on the floor?


----------



## vicker

Mutzo likes her privacy. She'll take the whole bed or couch if you're not using it, but doesn't like to share.

Do you cook for your pets?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope,I tell em': Daddy don't share-git!,otherwise I would not be able to eat in peace (they are "lap dogs"-and they would be up on my lap) , are you watching the Super Bowl pre-game?


----------



## roadless

What is the Super Bowl? Does it involve ice cream?:hysterical:

How close is your neighbor?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nearest neighbor is my nephew about 400 feet to the West.

Do you know the names of your neighbors?


----------



## vicker

I grew up in this neighborhood, half of them have spanked my behind, and the other half know what I had for dinner last night. 

Are you looking forward to the new week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I am-lots of things to do,places to go, people to meet*- What do you do for a Living?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Goat farmer/attendant.

What fruit do you have in your house right now?


----------



## Sammilynn

Fresh-bananas/oranges canned-pears, dried-cranberries. 
Do you have family photos hanging in your house?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Apples, peaches, blueberries, all frozen preps.

Ooops, ETA ; Yes, I have lots of family photos, a lot of them very old, hanging around. 

Do you ever hear gunshots around (within a half mile) of your home? If so, are you concerned?


----------



## Sammilynn

Yep, and no. The only time I've ever been concerned is when a car was shooting road signs driving by. 

Same question


----------



## foxfiredidit

Not concerned when I hear them, but that depends on the season, what caliber it sounds like, and if its too close for comfort, say a couple hundred yards or so. Then I fire off a few myself just to let them know there's someone else around. 

Have you ever had a close encounter with a UFO, or saw what you thought might be one?


----------



## vicker

When I was a kid my dad would point out flashing red lights in the sky at night and hint that it was Santa and Rudolf, but then, they weren't exactly unidentified. 

Have you ever shocked hay?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, only shocked people :hysterical:

Have you ever lay in a hay wagon and looked at the stars?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Not hay, but cornstalks I have. We pulled them up by their roots and stood them up tepee fashion. Not for any good purpose other than to get rid of them. We'd fire 'em up at night to clean up the field. 

Best thing to do with a hay wagon for sure!!

Have you ever gone to school barefoot?


----------



## vicker

I have. I actually spent about a week one summer sleeping on a hay wagon, and saw plenty stars. 

Have you ever (when, where) seen a good meteor shower?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Never gone to school barefoot, nope.

And I saw the Leonides from my property in Tennessee, don't recall the date.

When is the last time you saw a shooting star?


----------



## vicker

It has been a year or more. 

Can you tell us one joke?


----------



## Marilyn

This is ever so slightly off-color.

There once was a charming couple that made a pact on their wedding day. Roland and Clarice decided to do their best to always remain faithful; but if they ever were unsuccessful in that endeavor, they would make note of it in their penance box, which was to always remain private. If ever Roland was unfaithful, he was to put a grain of wheat into his penance box. If ever Clarice was unfaithful, she was to put a kernel of corn into her penance box. 

All was well, and this charming couple eventually celebrated their 50th anniversary. At the end of the day, Roland said to Clarice: "I'll show you my penance box if you show me yours". Clarice readily agreed as she had been quite curious from time to time, but never peeked into Roland's box.

Roland brought the boxes out and opened his to show Clarice. He had seven grains of wheat in there - and apologized profusely to his sweet wife. Clarice opened her penance box and there were only three kernels of corn. Roland was mortified! He felt awful that he was so much weaker that his wife of 50 years. Clarice patted his hand though, and said: "Don't fret Roland, when corn went to $5 a bushel, I had to sell! 


What has been your biggest surprise in your homesteading endeavor?


----------



## CajunSunshine

That I could do (xyz), especially if it seemed impossible. 

What is your favorite Scripture / words of wisdom?


.


----------



## vicker

I very much love the seventeenth chapter of John. It touches me very deeply, and tells me everything I need to know. 

How many hours of sleep do you get in a typical day?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Zero, but I try to get enough at night, lol.

What time of day/night is your most productive?


.


----------



## Marilyn

Mornings! I wake up organizing my day, but my 3pm, I'm pretty much done in.

What do you like best about winter?


----------



## CajunSunshine

The smell of woodsmoke...romping in the woods knowing that snakes are hibernating, ticks and chiggers are "gone".

What is your signature recipe?


.


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's not mine, or original (learned from my Late, Mom and Dad), Chicken /vegetable soup.; Do you grind your own coffee beans, or buy in a can?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I grind them at the store (but these days I often use coffee bags, like tea bags, since I'm making just one cup.)

What, if anything, do you add to your coffee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A little cream/a little sugar(1/2 tsp.), Do you ever drink coffee on the evening?


----------



## Sammilynn

A little milk/sugar. 

Do you have a favorite coffee cup?


----------



## Sammilynn

Oops..
I do, but not every day. 

Do you have a favorite coffee cup?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe the "Speed Racer" cup, but I don't drink coffee from that one. I like a taller, heavier cup when I can find them.

From start to finish, how long does it take you (usually) to mow your lawn?


----------



## Twp.Tom

About 3 hrs., Do you feel that "huge" lawns are wasted space?-I do*


----------



## arnie

cream and I wish a donut
whats the longest you'v gone without talking to a human


----------



## arnie

try again
no lawn straight to pasture 
ever stay home cause the creeks up


----------



## Sammilynn

Not any more but I used to. Sometimes I wish I could go without talking. 
What's the longest you have gone without talking to a human?


----------



## arnie

days but lately i'v been calling back n forth with relatives just to check in
do you keep older unprodutive livestock saying they'r retired


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, one old goat named Tootsie. She was a gift, so she'll hang out here till she passes or I pass, whichever comes first.

Do you have a stand alone freezer for food storage?


----------



## arnie

yes two
do you have a root cellar for potatos and canned goods


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got one, but I need to add some shelves and re-landscape the area on top of it. It's gotten overgrown with briars/brambles as the Vinca Minor never took hold for some reason.

If a tornado was in the neighborhood, where would you take cover?


----------



## sustainabilly

I've worried over that for years. Not really. No basement and it's a mobile home. Bad combination.That's why I want to build a combination root cellar/storm shelter in the bank right behind the house.

What size (L x W), do you think is the right size for a walk in root cellar?


----------



## arnie

mines 10 x8 buried on 3 sides in the hillside so far so good 
do you have a smokehouse ?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. LOL, After all the time I've been here, you'd think I have more stuff like that. 

What's your most troublesome garden weed?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably have more ragweed than anything else in the garden, but the mulch keeps most weeds at bay. Had some thistle starting in the pasture, but mowing seems to have that under control now.

What was the last auction you attended?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Household mishmash auction on Gandy - probably 8 years or more ago.

What kind of auctions do you attend?


----------



## Terri in WV

Junk, antique and have gone to a few land auctions. Used to run the snack bar at one.

Do you have an oddball food combo? (says the one that wants to get the cottage cheese out to use for dip for the salty chips that I got yesterday.)


----------



## roadless

Peanut-butter with applesauce on toast.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cheeze and Pretzels-is about as odd as I can think of?, What is your most favorite cheese?


----------



## arnie

plain old American or chedder 
favorate Flavor or type of ice cream


----------



## Sammilynn

I'm very partial to pineapple malts. 

Do you have a favorite place to get ice cream?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Like to make it when I have the time. All the bought ice cream, whether at the store or at a shop, tastes the same to me, not bad but usually nothing special. Some folks here speak highly of Blue Bunny, but I've not seen that brand in stores here.

Do you have a favorite ice cream topping?


----------



## Sammilynn

Hot Fudge/pecans. We have blue bunny here and it tastes the same as the great value brand IMO. I haven't had homemade since I was a kid. 

I'm thinking about making the kids snow ice cream, ever had it?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yeah, but it's been a while.

If you buy chicks instead of hatching your own, which is better in terms of safe delivery, a local hatchery or one a couple of states away?


----------



## Sammilynn

I have had success with the local hatchery but never tried one far away. I didn't have much success hatching my own last year so back to the hatchery I go.

Anyone know of a hatchery that sells muscovy ducks?


----------



## sustainabilly

http://www.countryhatchery.net/ducks.html
Try them Sammilynn.

Is your duck a good forager?


----------



## Jade1096

I live in the city, my only outside animals are my husky and a feral cat. They are rubbish at foraging.
I was raised with ducks and geese though. I absolutely loathe them with the heat of 1000 suns. LOATHE. Mean, disgusting s** machines.
Ahem.
I mean, I don't care for waterfowl all that much.

Other than self defense, are there any circumstances that exist where you could take another person's life and if so, what are they?


----------



## sustainabilly

Possibly... in an euthanasia situation. That's a tricky one. Would be really heavy, too.

Why? Planning something?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not even sure I'd do it in self defense. Rather find a way to preserve life than destroy it.

Have you ever climbed to the top of a volcano?


----------



## roadless

No but I climbed atop of a small waterfall once. It was awesome.

What are you most proud of?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Athletic achievements; Are you involved, in an sports-past or present?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Last sport I played was Church league softball, and that was a few years ago.

If you could take a Winter break right now and go anywhere, where would you choose to go...or would you choose to just stay home?


----------



## roadless

Nope, unless shoveling is a sport

I would check out the sweet property in VA.

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would mosey on over to any Island, in the South Pacific,and relax on a beach- Are you excited about watching some of the Winter Olympics?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Haven't thought much about the Olympics. Maybe I'll watch some events.

If you were picking a place to farm/homestead/live, what do you think would be your three most important considerations (ie., what would be the top three attributes for the location)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Adequate growing season,rain, fertile soil; Does your location, fit this bill?


----------



## arnie

I do good with rain and season length but "wore out soil is a problem " 
do you plan on growing any new things in the garden this year ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm planning to cover crop this year, so nothing new. My brother has hinted he wants to use my garden spot if I don't plant it, and that is fine with me if he chooses to do so.

For fresh eating, what tomato variety do you prefer?


----------



## arcticow

Whatever really ripe beefsteak I can get NOW! Grew up liking Homesteads... What would you plant if you were setting up hedgerows to forage from?


----------



## sustainabilly

Berries- black, huckle and highbush blue, elder, goose, and serviceberries; currants, rugosa roses, hazelnuts, native plums, pomegranite(maybe), and dwarf apples, manchurian bush apricots, nanking cherries, hops, edible flowering shrubs like rose of sharon, flowers like nasturtium, and herbs(lots). Some things might grow a little tall.

If you had a greenhouse, to extend your season or grow year-round, what veggie would be a must have?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have to be tomatoes.

What's the oldest car/truck you've driven?


----------



## sustainabilly

My first car. A 63 Plymouth Savoy, push button automatic. What a lemon that was...dumb kid. LOL

What is the tallest building you've ever been in?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think it was the Hancock Building in Chicago. Nice view of the city and the lake from up there.

Do you have a favorite war/war related movie (showing "The Best Years of Our Lives" right now on TCM)?


----------



## sustainabilly

Hard to pick just one RW. There's a ton of them from WW II. And, I'm a big "Duke" fan. Patton's good too with G.C. Scott. But it would probably have to be a tie between Wind Talkers and Saving Private Ryan.

Do you have hardwood floors? Over a crawl space? If so, is it hard to keep them warm in winter? I know...that's three. It's hard to phrase it right without a lead in, though. :shrug:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I have hardwood floors downstairs, and there is a crawl space underneath them. The wood stove keeps the house/floors warm on a typical Winter's day here, but those zero/single digit temps of the last couple of weeks have really whittled the wood pile. The garage blocks the NW winds and NW of that is a pine thicket. It's 2-3 degrees warmer here than at my sister's house (our old home place) about 700-800 feet up the hill (but that's true for the Summer too).

Is there a local farmer's market near where you live?


----------



## sustainabilly

There's one in the county seat, but last year it was only open one day a week. 

What's the largest DIY project you've ever accomplished?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Replacing the drywall in the dining room!!

What is a job you are more than happy to pay a professional to do?


----------



## sustainabilly

Pumping out the septic tank.

Same question.


----------



## arnie

bigger mechanic jobs though my wallet often causes me to do most my self 
do you sell at the farmers market


----------



## sustainabilly

No. Never tried it.

Have you ever made your own furniture?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have, I am also a Carpenter , have a wood shop, and am semi-skilled!; Learned from my Father, inherited his shop. If you could compete In one Winter Olympic Sport, what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Anything on skis (cross country, slalom, jumping), which would mean I could ski better than I do. I fall with plenty of grace though, and when the powder is deep, falling is kinda' fun. 

Have you ever ice skated?


----------



## vicker

I have I've skated, and I really enjoy xcountry skiing. I've got skis , but haven't had the opportunity to use them here in SC. 

If your Birthday falls on a Monday, should you have a three day weekend , or a seven day weekend?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I opt for seven day, but will settle for a three day. Mine is Friday this year, what do I get?


----------



## vicker

I think you are expected to take one day, but since it is your Birthday you get final say. 

Do you ever wear socks with sandals?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Egads no! It's a big thing for the tourists to do down here though.

Do you have any fur lined boots?


----------



## arnie

no i'm straight from work boots to slippers 
could you be caught walking round in the farm yard in sweat's ?


----------



## vicker

More likely just sweat. 

Do you like chili with beans , or no beans ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, but I usually make it with beans, mainly to add fiber.

Have you ever done a soil test at your farm/homestead/home?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, I have, at two different places. Hard to test patio concrete here though 
Plan to do one at both places in March too, when I go.

Chili hot or mild?


----------



## vicker

I like it pretty spicy, enough to make me sweat. My dad can't handle any heat of that type now (chemo?) so I have to make it mild and add to my own. 

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Phobias? Hm. I don't think so. Most of my fears are rational 

What kind of beans in the chili? All the same or a mixture?


----------



## arnie

mix emup 
do you plant fruit trees where ever you live


----------



## Terri in WV

Yes, and I'm debating on going ahead and ordering some from the forestry service in anticipation of moving this year.

Ever had a fruit cocktail tree?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think so? I have an apple, and a pear? Large older trees- ; Do you have a fruit cocktail tree?


----------



## Terri in WV

No, but I'm thinking of buying a couple. 

http://www.directgardening.com/detail.asp?ProductID=5556

Do you have a lot of fruit bearing plants/brambles/trees?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have access to plenty of fruit,whatever I don't grow, I can find nearby-through Barter and trade; Do you enjoy planting trees? ( I Love it !)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm OK with planting trees, but due to deer destruction, especially to the apple trees, it's been melancholy, mostly fruitless pursuit for me. 

What do you consider the perfect day (weather wise) for working outside?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Low seventies with sunshine and a light sea breeze if here in FL. Back in TN it was anything over 40 with sun. 

Do you prefer sunrises or sunsets?


----------



## arnie

warm n dry . our farmers market is putting on a fruit tree grafting class so you leave with 5 new apple trees . 
do you attend community events or help out with local charitys ( My new years resolution was to avoid being a grouchy old hermit )


----------



## SimplerTimez

I attend First and Third nights in my community, sometimes. Great artisan displays at those events. I volunteer through work with Habitat for Humanity and the local soup kitchen. (I'm just a young hermitess, rarely grouchy unless not allowed to SPEAK)

What is your favorite type of outdoor event to attend? (sport/art/music etc.?)


----------



## arnie

pot luck cook outs where every one is invited 
how about indoor events like theater


----------



## SimplerTimez

I like music events, occasionally will attend the theater, we have several locally here. But indoor flea/farmer's markets are the biggest fun for me!

What is something your area is famous for that might be found at a local outdoor market?


----------



## arnie

horse drawn farm equipment , lots of local consider themselves "traders "old guns n knives , hunting dogs ,horses,chickens.
I like to go to an old time flea arket in kentucky where lots of old farm stuff sells but they are known for hunting dogs n poultry .its kind of like a step back a generation or two . would you drive over 2 hours to something like that


----------



## arcticow

Depends on how good the dog men are, whether I can make up a load of things I NEED, what I have to trade... I want to come out even or better, time I figure gas money and all in... What things do you like to trade on, or feel comfortable trying to trade on?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not that much into trading, but in the past year I have traded hay for a calf and some maintenance work on one of the tractors. My brothers are much more into trading than I am.

Do you do yard or garage sales?


----------



## arcticow

If there are tools or guns for sale, yes. What months have best yard sales where you are?


----------



## sustainabilly

Spring, after the cold rainy season and before the heat. Then fall, before it gets real cold for here.

Do you have a favorite find from a yard or flea market sale?


----------



## SimplerTimez

My glass butter churn, currently residing at a friend's house in Kentucky. Paddles intact and the skimmer too!

Same question, cuz I'm feeling lazy currently.


----------



## sustainabilly

My favorite would be a canoe I got once. But, I don't have it anymore. That leaves the crockware I keep tea and herbs in. Wish I had more space for it.

When you're feeling impatient for something to happen, what do you do to keep yourself in check?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Depends on what it is. Surf the 'net, read, listen to music. If it is a long term goal, make spreadsheets, mark dates on the calendar, dream a lot 

What is the last impulse buy you made?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Exercise if possible, but maybe play on the internet, basically anything to stay distracted.

Edited to add impulse buy: A barn coat at the Bowdon Junction flea market. 
If eating out, do you have a favorite type of restaurant?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'm partial to Thai food, or a really good steak. 

What's your favorite dish that you cannot make at home, so must get out?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably seafood, of almost any ilk. Hard to find good seafood here at the market.

What birds are you seeing around your home/community now?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sandhill Cranes, Blue Herons, saw a Pilated Woodpecker the other day - been quite a while since I'd heard that oddball sound. Tracked him down by the sounds. 

How long before first bulb shows in your area?


----------



## sustainabilly

I saw whats left of my crocuses trying to pop up yesterday. Not many left. 

What scares you more... a hurricane, tornado, or earthquake?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Having experienced all three, I'll say tornado  

What item had gone up the most the last time you went grocery shopping?


----------



## sustainabilly

Just about anything in the fresh produce category. 

Which do you eat more of, potatoes, rice, or pasta?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably brown rice. Sweet potatoes would be second. Trader Joe's has a good whole wheat penne that I like, but I don't eat it that often.

Do you use dried tomatoes in any of your recipes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I see that dried veggies, are very expensive, at the store; Do You fall asleep , the same time , every evening?


----------



## arnie

heck no. great thing bout retireing I get to go by natures clock more
do you keep honey bees


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I once did, and I'd like to get back into bees. My father, Grandfather, and several generations before that were bee keepers. Still have my Grandfather's smoker.

Do you have hornet nests in your area?


----------



## arcticow

Haven't seen any, but probably. Are you allergic to hornets, wasps or bees?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, if I was, I'd have been dead a long time ago. Penicillin and loud, mean people are my only allergies I think.

Have you considered any kind of solar energy for your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have considered, but not committed; Would You enjoy living in an "extremely remote" location? (say 50 miles from "town")


----------



## Terri in WV

Yes, I've always said my ideal location would be smack dab in the middle of a hundred wooded acres. 

Same question...


----------



## arnie

i'm almost there with these twisting back roads it might as well be 50 miles to town its over a mile of farm road to the next neighbor 
did you have a nick name


----------



## arcticow

Not really, kinda wanted one... Same question & how did you get it?


----------



## TxGypsy

Roadrunner. I got it when on one of my first runs on a motorcycle I took a roadrunner to the chest doing about 70 mph.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## arcticow

Early, hyacinths. Mid season, rose. Late, aster. What kinda hay or feed smells best to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fresh Baled Alfafa***, Did you ever make hay?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We try. Put up about 200 4x5 round bales last year and 50 small square bales as a test run for an old JD baler we rehabbed.

Did you take typing lessons, in high school or later?


----------



## arcticow

Oh, yes!! Hardest was putting up around 10 acres by hand. Scythe, rake and hayfork, 2 cuttings a year. What was the biggest garden you ever worked?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Our family garden was about five acres growing up, and I worked my share of it for sure.

Did you take typing classes in high school?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, on a real typewriter! Haven't touched one of those in ages now.

What was the most useful class you ever took, anywhere?


----------



## sustainabilly

Plant propagation.

Are you all done with schooling or is there something that still calls to you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm done with formal education for sure, but I'd like to get better with Spanish.

Is there a foreign language you would like to master but haven't?


----------



## sustainabilly

Master would be a stretch. But, I have German on the bucket list. I'd say Spanish would be more sensible though. If there's no one to practice with, I lose interest and get rusty.

Do you plant fall greens as well as spring?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, when I have a garden to work. Currently growing kale and mustard greens in containers.

Do you watch foreign language films with subtitles? If so, do you ever get the giggles?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I do watch films with subtitles, but can't say that I've gotten the giggles. Usually I'm focused on trying to both read and watch the action on the screen. It can be worth it though. "Das Boot" is much better than "The Boat" and the Swedish version of "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" is much better than the English version (imho).

What types of bread do you buy or bake?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've not baked in a long while, no working oven  I've a weak spot for good Jewish rye, authentic Pumpernickel and Sunflower Seed bread. I baked quick breads last I baked - zucchini and pumpkin. But truthfully, I don't eat much bread any more.

What's the most unusual flour you've incorporated into your baking?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have been using this duram flour for my noodles/pasta-its pretty good! Do you make your own pasta,dumplings,noodles?


----------



## Terri in WV

sometimes...always...sometimes

Have you made a seed/plant order for this year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not yet. An ST friend sent me a link for some buckwheat, but my younger brother is indicating he may want to use my garden spot. So things are still in flux garden wise for 2014.

Where were you on 9/11/2001?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No-I buy seed from the local feed store, and my neighbor has a huge greenhouse. I buy when I am ready to plant* Whats your best producer-in the garden?


----------



## sustainabilly

On a brick job. All of us heard about it on the radio. We were near the airport in Knoxville. It got real quiet real quick. About an hour later this pickup drives down the road with a big American flag fastened down in the bed and setting higher than the cab.

Same question.


----------



## FaithFirst

Taking a physics test I missed my senior year because of an FFA function. The room I was taking the test in had a TV, and that's when I saw it first. If schooling and finances were never an issue, what would your dream career be?


----------



## sustainabilly

Archaeology or paleo-anthropology. But, considering the stage of the game I'm at now, I don't think I'd have much time left after all the schooling to get too deeply into the field. 

Imagine...it's spring. The first day you dig your hands into the garden soil. What happy thought comes to your mind?


----------



## FaithFirst

Crap, the grass is growing again! No, kidding... pure joy and elation at seeing things starting over. If you could pull any prank at Walmart on other customers without getting into trouble, it would be?


----------



## summerdaze

Organic farmer/herbalist. 

What are your favorite herbs, and why? (taste, smell, medicinal, etc)


----------



## sustainabilly

If you could pull any prank at Walmart on other customers without getting into trouble, it would be?

Sounds like a story in there....
IDK. Have a hand pop out of the produce bin?

Herbs. Basil, purple. Lavender. Chocolate mint.


----------



## FaithFirst

sustainabilly said:


> If you could pull any prank at Walmart on other customers without getting into trouble, it would be?
> 
> Sounds like a story in there....
> IDK. Have a hand pop out of the produce bin?
> 
> Herbs. Basil, purple. Lavender. Chocolate mint.


I read a story once where some guy went around dropping boxes of condoms into strangers carts.


----------



## sustainabilly

Herbs. Basil, purple ruffles, for the leaves and color, taste and aroma. Lavender, I like to run my hand over it as I pass. Chocolate mint because it smells great.

Do you feel like you're wasting the day if you get up later than usual?


----------



## Terri in WV

Nope, I prefer to get up late.

I'm a night owl, are you?


On as side note-I was proposed to in Wally's by some kid who got down on his knee with a genuine gold plated, cubic zarconia diamond ring.


----------



## FaithFirst

I work 3pm to 11pm, some nights to 3am. Morning life sucks. Lol. Dream car - any make/model?


----------



## sustainabilly

Ford, Crewcab, dually, 4WD.

How young were you when you learned how to ride a bike?


----------



## Twp.Tom

5 yrs. old, when we took the training wheels off! Did You have a "pedal car", as a child?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No pedal car, but my younger brother and I each had Radio Flyer wagons with "Conestoga" type tops. Once we decided to head to California with them, but only got so far as the creek down the hill before Mom turned the wagons around. Good thing. We were heading East.

Did you have a tree house or tire swing when you were growing up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes both; When you go to a Playground, do you still "Play"?


----------



## arnie

we always had a swing set; it started out big with a slide n monkey bars and as things broke dad would cut it down and repair I remember by the time we were tweens it being down to one swing supported by heavy pipes and chains . dads days off usally were spent with us kids repairing bikes or swings we were pretty rough on our stuff and we rarely got new bike or wagon so flat tires and broken chains were common remember that children in the 60s spent lots of time outside playing .my little bro got a peddle car once and mom caught him as he was driving down the street in traffic . we never saw it again till I found it rusted and old 40 years later in a uncles basemet after he passed away. I guess mom didn't want another scare like that again. 
did you come from a big family ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have two Sisters, and one Brother, Are you "close" with your family?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, we're close.

How many first cousins do you have (or would you estimate that you have)?


----------



## arnie

mom n dad both had 13 in there family ihad cousins older than my parents on each side remember farmers liked big familys to have hands in the garden . so I can only give an estimate of over a hundred and of course lots of us are close but many are scattered thu the country ; yet as a rule of southern hospitality are more than welcome, we have a huge reunion every year that usally has a new person every year yet as time gose on there are fewer people every year . 
do you have a family reunion every year


----------



## Marilyn

Not every year, but I sure do enjoy them. My family is spread from NC to HI to MN to TX. Reunions don't happen often enough, but when they do, they normally involve travel and several days to spend together.

On the other hand, my deceased husband's family still invites me and the kids to their reunion every year - I usually go.


----------



## TxGypsy

I think there is a general family reunion, but we don't have a close family reunion. Granny was the glue that forced us together, but that stopped when she passed.

What do you have planned today?


----------



## arnie

make the trip to town and stock up on some diesel fuel for the generator ; as the weather man threatens snow stop in n visit with some kin and get home before the fire go's out .
do you have a horse as a working member of the farm or like me just seems like there should be one here as a family tradition


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It would not be a horse here, but rather a mule. The only one I remember Dad owning/plowing was named "Rodey", and he was terribly mean. A neighbor had one named Kate, and she was as peaceful as could be. I actually plowed a row or two with her once.

Do you have American Holly trees growing where you live?


----------



## TxGypsy

I have some native holly growing along one of the creeks. I'm not sure if that is what you are referring to, but I would guess it is. I really love the plant diversity here with much of it still being native.

Are you ready for Spring? Yes I know...stupid question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I'm ready for Spring for sure. We had a beautiful day today. Lots of sun and maybe 60F, with just a little breeze.

How many loads of laundry do you do in an average week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

About 1 load a week on avg.(lg capacity); do you wear multiple layers of clothes in the winter?


----------



## roadless

Yep and I am so looking forward to just shorts and a tee shirt.

What is your go to quick meal when you don't feel like cooking?


----------



## TxGypsy

Leftovers, but if there aren't any then I generally grab an avocado and a tomato.

Where would you like to take your next vacation?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Smoked venison sausage, spicy...cut into lengths that fit a hotdog bun, boiled for 3-5 minutes, with brown mustard on one side, ketchup on the other, with a bit of sauerkraut on top. 

Do you purchase hats, tee shirts, or other items with the manufacturer's logo in oversized letters or otherwise prominently displayed on it?

(pet peeve of mine: why should I pay top dollar for a good quality garment, then wear it as an ad for the manufacturer?)

ETA: Next vacation will be back to the Blue Ridge. (sorry, was late on this one)


----------



## roadless

No,I don't want to be a walking billboard either.

Rivers or ocean?


----------



## foxfiredidit

I live fairly close to the ocean but never go, live away from the best rivers but they are my usual destination. My favorite river quote;
_"The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters." &#8212;Norman Maclean_
_Were you born in the state you now reside in? _


----------



## FaithFirst

Nope, born in Wisconsin, reside in Missouri. Have you ever gone commando in public?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I need the support. 

What is the oldest (in terms of original construction date) home you have ever lived in?


----------



## FaithFirst

My current home was built in 1895. Been completely redone twice (we bought it 3 years ago). Needs a lot of cosmetic work as the couple we bought it from were in their 60's and did it all themselves. The popcorn ceilings (coming down eventually, all of them) are falling off on their own, some of the paint choices are extremely questionable and some drywall looks like it was installed wet. Other than that, the place is great! If you HAD to live in a major (2million plus) metro area - which one?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In the US, I'd probably pick San Diego. If you could slip slightly below the two million requirement, maybe Austin. Outside the US, either Vancouver or Sydney, but if I could fudge the numbers a little to a smaller city, it would be Christchurch. That being said, I thank God I live in the country and don't have to drive in city traffic on a routine basis.

If you HAD to live in another country other than the one where you currently reside, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Canada*, Have you been to Asia?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.

If you could visit any country where would you go? (Top 3, in order)


----------



## arnie

aruba austrailia costa rica= long as I could get back home 
how bout you / same Question


----------



## vicker

I'm wanting to see Burma.

Would you enjoy backpacking around a continent for a year or so?


----------



## roadless

Yes. ..but I would like to bring my camper!

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I would not.

Coffee black or w milk?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cream and sugar please*-; Do you like to "wander",and "explore"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did as a child / young adult.

Do you do an 'annual' vacation?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Just when the opportunity arises; Camp, or motel/hotel?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tent camped as a child.

Top fish or bottom fish?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Perch-bottom, cats-bottom,Bass- anywhere, Bluegill-bottom through the ice, shallows in the warmer weather. What are you looking forward to the most , when you re-locate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peace. Calm. The ability to exhale.
And warm.....lots of warm.

One thing that's 'missing' in your life right now


----------



## Twp.Tom

My youth; do you consider yourself persistent, determined, and not a Quitter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3 years ago? That would have been a spot on description, without hesitation.
Working my way back to that marvelous place, consistently!!

Olympics?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Haven't watched an event, but I probably should.

Have you ever attended an Olympic event?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Been watching "snippets", and highlights-no cable tv here-the biggest "deal"-is going to be Hockey-from what the announcers say; Do you enjoy travel? ( boats , planes , trains, cars)


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not attended, but I would like to visit Lake Placid, New York-as that is the closest venue; Have you ever "raced" on snow skis?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like travel as long as it does not negatively impact farm "stuff", and not a ski racer, more a plodder and faller overer (but in deep powder, it is so fun).

Ever broken a bone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope

Paint, Wallpaper, or just blank walls?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Paint-washable, simple decorating, or complex?


----------



## TxGypsy

Simple.

Do you expect a kiss on the first date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No- ,expectations; do You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon the connection/chemistry I guess, but I would not go on the date with a preconceived notion about it.

If a storm or something else takes down the grid, do you have a back up source for lighting?


----------



## TxGypsy

Absolutely! I have a wind up radio, solar lantern, candles and the materials to make more candles.

What is your special garden project this year?


----------



## FaithFirst

To actually have a full garden! Bringing in a dump truck load of dirt to fill my 12x25 raised bed garden and then using the rest to start construction on flower beds. Favorite wood to smoke/cook with?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mesquite is about the only thing I've ever used, and that hasn't been often.

When the weather opens up for grilling, what are you likely to put on the barbie first?


----------



## arnie

love shiskabobs with a varity of stuff, but honestly it will likely steak corn on cob (its waiteing in the freezer) baked potato 
do you have a BBQ spicelty like brisket ribs or suckling pig ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Smoked butt w home made bbq sauce....makin' that this sunday...

Do you have an outside kitchen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I have a three burner Coleman gas stove, a fire pit,and a tripod grill/ picnic table. Do you have "fires"( small recreational), outdoors at your stead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah, the kids LOVE bonfires.

How often do you bathe your dogs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only when they need it ( when they stink, or get real muddy), Do you bathe your dogs in your bathtub?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep! Smelly witches need a bath BAD!!

Do you trim your dogs toenails yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am also a dog groomer(private)-they all get 4 haircuts a year, times 12!, do your dogs get dry skin this time of year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Bella has skin issues in the spring and fall....allergies...poor dog.

Big dogs or little dogs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

10 lb avg. Morkies Maltese, Shi-Tzu, Yorkies, Shorkies,Malte-poo, and one big ole Golden(he just gets a trim)-These were my late wifes "Babies". Now their welfare is in my hands*. Do your dogs "Hear" really well-sound -off?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have 2 Jack Russell Terriers...litter mates, females.
They are the smartest living creatures in this house.
Not only do they 'hear well' they remember what each sound 'means'......

What is the longest you have been down 'sick'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Triple By -pass 3 years ago, 3-4 months-recuperating,( was ready to go, after 1 week!), I am rarely sick. Do you get a flu shot- I do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

HECK NO.
It's not the flu.....well at least it's not the flu that the vaccine is for.
Doc said H1N1 strain A and B.......NEGATIVE.
I need an immune system booster, and to eliminate stress.

Do you sometimes 'hear yourself' and think WOOOOOEEEE..who is that? (then laugh under your own breath)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I laugh at my thoughts quite often-don't want to take myself too seriously*, I have a very vivid,creative imagination, Do You?


----------



## arnie

yes sometimes to much of a day dreamer 
would you jump at a chance to teach a class in "Homesteding Skills" like canning , milking ,butchering small livestock ,or making butter


----------



## TxGypsy

I have taught a lot of those classes. Lately I mostly teach spinning, weaving and pattern making for sewing. Great question!

Do you sew?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've not sewn in a long time. In high school I took an elective that taught you the basics of sewing (made a tie), cooking, laundry, and managing a household budget. It was a class for boys only, and I think it was called "Bachelor's Know How".

What class would you like to take in order to improve or add a new skill/skill set?


----------



## FaithFirst

Electrical wiring/maintenance/ diagramming. If I knew how to do this, I could move up into the world of maintenance technician at work. 

Have you ever grown an 'exotic' (foreign in origin, not found in your area before you grew it) fruit or vegetable? If so, what was it and how did it turn out?


----------



## arnie

buttons or patch that's it but there is a new unused machine in the back room . have you ever worked a horse ;ie cultivateing plowing or pulling in wood


----------



## TxGypsy

I've not ever worked from behind a horse, but I've spent lots of time riding them. When I was younger I trained horses and was an honest to goodness cowgirl. All of us Grandkids rounded up the cows on the days when we'd work them. That was a lot of fun. Not sure I could stay in the saddle from before dawn until after sunset now, but I did then.

Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I struggle just playing the radio.

What's the longest time you've ever been away from home (vacation/surgery/tour of duty/whatever)?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Two weeks, while my middle daughter was in the NICU.

What is your favorite place that you've been, that you'd visit again?


----------



## Twp.Tom

WV -4 wheelin!!, after I visited, I declared, "I wanna be a Hillbilly"!!! The most Beautiful country trail I have ever went riding on!!!- What would you consider an "ultimate adventure"?


----------



## arnie

been a lot of places away from home for months and theres no place like home had fun a Disney world though
do you start your own garden transplants from seed or buy em ready to set out


----------



## arnie

oh oh what would be your ultimate adventure ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

To go hiking up north and see the Northern lights and sleep under them.

What has been your ultimate adventure so far?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Skiing the Summit, In Colorado in 1981, I was 21, young ,strong, and we skied all day long, 7 days straight. Vail, Aspen, Copper Mt., Arapahoe basin, Breckinridge, Keystone-I had it made!!!! Same question?


----------



## SimplerTimez

White water rafting up in Minnesota, and camping there. It was magnificent!

What creature gives you the willies, land or water bound?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't Like poisonous snakes!, How about You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm kind of a live and let live person with poisonous snakes, unless they are near my house/yard/children.

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not Afraid, just don't like em-creepy crawly!, Seen any mice inside this winter-I have?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not a one. Had a little problem in the barn/feed room, but some poison bait I got at the feed store took them out quickly.

Do you have problems with squirrels as pests in your yard/house/barn?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No they get eatin' round here, Mice got in somewhere, having a war with them!,Do You like squirrel ?


----------



## vicker

Yes. We generally make a thick stew with them. 

Do you kill spiders, or put them outside?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Don't see em' in the house much(dogs eat em!) Do you have Brown Recluse in SC?


----------



## vicker

They are not native, but occasionally hitch a ride in. Clemson University has never had a "brown recluse" that was sent in for iD be a brown recluse. 

What pest would make you want to move?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Maybe an "incorrigible" Neighbor?, Do you have good neighbors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.non human?
Roaches.
I'd burn everything I owned.

2.Yes, I am very blessed. 

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Milk, Use a lot of sugar?


----------



## vicker

I use almost no sugar. A five pound bag will last me a couple of years, unless I bake a pie. I'm with ya on the roaches. 

Do you smile a lot?


----------



## vicker

Ok, that is not exactly accurate. I'm going to use 20 pounds next week. I wasn't thinking of that. 

Same ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That question made me smile.
I smile more in certain company.....

Fresh peaches or Fresh apples?


----------



## vicker

Hands down fresh peaches. Not to knock fresh apples, fresh peaches just seem rarer. 

Dark roast or regular?


----------



## TxGypsy

Dark roast with chickory :bouncy:

1 pillow or 2?


----------



## vicker

Ok, I'm pathetic lol I like two, so I have one to put my arm around. 

Did you know that you an fasten the waist of pants (or a skirt or kilt, I suppose) flatten it out and wrap it around your neck to get a good indication of whether or not they will fit your waist?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope, never heard of that ?; Mr. Coffee,or other device?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have a Mr. Coffee, but most mornings I use Folger's Coffee singles, which are like tea bags except it's coffee. Seems to keep the fuss/muss to a minimum, and it tastes good to me. 

What was the first firearm you ever owned?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ruger, "Single-Six"-22 pistol; do you enjoy "target practice"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but with the price/availability of ammo, it doesn't happen much.

Is there a shooting range near your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A brand new one just opened up. As soon as I am well, I am going to go!!

OF all the jobs you have ever done / held, what is you fav and why?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mason Tender, cause I was young , strong, and could work like 3 men*, What is your favorite job?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bartending / Serving.
I absolutely love the hospitality industry! LOVE IT!!
What is a 'mason tender?'

When is this cold weather going to stop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A Mason Tender, sets up the job-scaffold/material-so that when the Bricklayers arrive-they can begin work immediately . He also keeps material available to the Bricklayer all day. The Company owner payed me more $, than any of the Masons. I "made things happen" I was the labor foreman. What is your favorite part of serving/tending? *The cold won't stop for another month or two- in Zone 5-hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Favorite part?
People! I love interacting with all kinds of people!
Exceeding expectations, providing a dining experience, and seeing people go from 'once in a blue moon' they dine out, to weekly/bi-weekly regulars!

Have you ever had vertigo?


----------



## Bret

Mild induced vertigo with flight training.

Do you run a humidifier?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not, not looking forward to it(dad had it , in his older days-due to medication). What do you do, to keep your immune system strong?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

CLEARLY not enough.......

Has the non stop frigid weather made your 'edgy'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Impatient yes, edgy?, Do you dress for comfort, or style, or a little bit of both?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I'm not an edgy type, unless I'm in bad traffic.

Edited to add dress for comfort almost exclusively now.

Did you have many childhood diseases (measles, mumps, chicken pox, whooping cough)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Measles, and chicken pocks, other than that,I was very healthy, most of my earlier years. Do you "feel healthy" now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No and it's wizzing me off a lot.
As soon as one thing runs its course, I pick up something else.....
I just want to be well. I have so much to do.

I dress for the occasion....

What's worse, fear or hate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hate is no good for your soul, fear is to be expected from time to time,what you do with the fear is what really matters. Do you care/mind what others are doing, if they are not hurting themselves,you, or others?


----------



## arnie

be free do what you want as long as you aren't messing with me "right on "
Do you try to live in tune with nature


----------



## Twp.Tom

Always Arnie, I grew up with the "Its not nice to fool with Mother nature" mentality*, Do you feel the most "at Peace"-when outdoors?


----------



## arnie

sure do 
is there a tv program you make a effort not to miss


----------



## Twp.Tom

Used to like to watch, "my name is Earl", but I have not been watching much TV , the last couple of years? My Friends Like "Goldrush", and some of the Alaska Series-Whats your favorite show?


----------



## arnie

I like the marty stuart mucic show on rfd tv mostly leave the tv on from force of habit 
I keep a old truck and concret mixer in good shape ready to go even though they haven't moved in over a year . would not even consider selling . 
do you have a machine that you keep because you can't part with or its a part of you


----------



## Twp.Tom

My 1953 Golden Jubilee, I feel "whole " , when using it; Do You use tractors at your homestead?


----------



## TxGypsy

Recently bought a new John Deere with a front end loader. How did I ever live without it?!!

Do you listen to talk radio?


----------



## arnie

the tell n sell where locals call in found some great needs through this . 
are you a procrasttronater OR are you bothered by bad spelling


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Hate the TV.

Only procrastinated once in my life.....and given the chance to do it over...I would not have procrastinated.

Do you ever feel like just going out....losing your mind (in a good way) and just 'tear up the town'? (We call it a 'wild hair')


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep , I do*, Its been a long time, better put in on my "list", Do you have friendly, local Pubs, and eateries/restaurants near you?


----------



## vicker

No, and that is something I would like to change. 

How is your weather? Ice and sleet here. Power went out at 08:30.


----------



## Twp.Tom

That Sucks, Its Sunny, and 15 here now-we might break 20**-no wind-feels "warm"? Did an Ice storm Hit down South? Duh, it must have, I hope you get power back soon. Any major damage?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, there's an ice (hopefully soon changing to snow) storm here. Lots of ice east of Atlanta into South Carolina. We haven't lost power yet, but it's a miracle. A hundred+ year old water oak at the home place split and came down this morning. Gotta' love this Winter.

Do you have a vehicle that can safely navigate the snow/ice...assuming someone else doesn't hit you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I don't know, I never tried to drive the Fit in such!

What is one bonus of this unexpected weather event that you can see?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Great business for the tow trucks!, Are you afraid to drive on icy roads?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not really. I have more fear of the traffic than ice.

Have you ever been involved in a serious automobile accident?


----------



## vicker

No, I'm afraid of other idiots who aren't afraid either lol. We're good. Gas hit water, stove and heat. Plenty to eat and firewood. 

Only one serious accident. Fell asleep at the wheel and rolled three times. Walked away from it, but couldn't bend the next day. 

Do you listen to the radio much?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, never a serious accident myself.

Not much radio listening anymore, since Pandora came along.

What part of the day do you spend in silence?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

This is a quiet place pretty much all the time. If I had to pick one time, I'd say at night. I like it dark and quiet when I go to sleep, except for starlight/moonlight and natural sounds of the night.

Do you subscribe to radio/audio service for your car?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No. Pandora is on my smartphone and I plug in the AUX jack and use that.

Coffee, tea or water? (and back to work I go!)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All three. Coffee and lots of water with breakfast, water during the day, and tea at the evening meal.

Do you have a favorite brand of tea or coffee?


----------



## vicker

Lipton for ice tea, Five o'clock coffee. 

How do you prep your steak for cooking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon the cut, but sometimes I use red wine and a little garlic. A good cut doesn't need much help.

Do you use a particular soap in the shower/tub or just what's on sale?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like Dove, How long does a bar of soap last you?-I get 2-3 weeks-just for showers


----------



## vicker

I refuse to answer that question. , but you take too many showers.

Can you see Russia from your house?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, and I've been to Wasilla, and you cannot see it from there either.

What's the tallest mountain you've ever seen? (Didn't have to climb it.)


----------



## arnie

I can't see the next neighbor from here .but russias on the tv every morning 
do you have people that count on you to supply them with eggs ,produce 'or meat from your homestead ?


----------



## arnie

oh oh drove over lots of big ones I know the name of stone mt Georgia and white top in Virginia


----------



## vicker

Mt. Fujiyama sticking up above the clouds, from a window in an airliner. 
Uh oh not at this time. 
Have you ever been any distance below ground in a cavern of cave system?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Does an ice cave count? Went into a glacier cave up on the Zugspitze mountain, they had rooms complete with furniture carved into the ice, also a VW beetle. 

Which seems more unforgiving to you, the air...as in parachuting, or the sea as in sailing? For some reason I can't be comfortable at sea.


----------



## Raeven

I should think the air is forgiving, but the ground beneath it is not. I prefer the water and am very comfortable at sea.

Have you ever found any surprises in your family lineage?


----------



## foxfiredidit

I found my family line had been hi-jacked by another who was a retired NASA engineer and when questioned by me was astonished that I could send him old photographs of folks and places that were to him, were only names and numbers on census records. Too late though, he had his results published in a state historical book. That was humorous to me, and I felt sympathy for him.

When is the last time you shot your rifle?


----------



## Raeven

:ashamed: Not sayin'.

When's the last time you fired yours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had to put down a goat so I used my rifle to make sure it was over quickly. It's been over a year ago now.

Did you grow up on a farm or in city/town?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Down a long dirt road, small subsistence farm with 15 acres and a mule to make the crops, her name was Kate, had a twin sister named Kit, which would allow a rider, but she ate too much and didn't like the plow...bye bye Kit. It was hard, it was fun. 

What part of your local community do you find most interesting?


----------



## roadless

In PA. the Amish farmer's markets. Great people and awesome food.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I never 'connected' w my community..when we moved here I was raising kids, working etc. I am not sure HOW to be 'part' of the 'community' but when I find a new place, I will definitely make it a priority!!

How is the south holding up today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

From the news, they got walloped!,many without power,or internet; How is zone 5?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It was warmer yesterday, didn't have to have the heat on high all the way to work!!
Supposed to be 50 and rainy Saturday....

Is there such a thing as a 'tight knit' community any more?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am sure-far and few between, people have changed, lot's of skepticism nowadays , the local Amish, are about as "tight knit", as they come. Do you wave to your neighbors, when they pass by, and you are out in the front yard?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I wave hi to everyone I pass....Being a Jeep owner, we're weird like that!!

Top 3 genre's of music?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rock,Blues,and Country, Do you listen to Music often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Here lately (since I just discovered Pandora on my laptop)!!!

What's worse, heights, or tight enclosed places?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tight Places, I find if I close my eyes, I can deal with it better.(MRI), Do you have more fears, as the years go by?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I 'feel' my mortality...and all 'risk taking' ceased while raising the kids....
However, they are now grown, so I need to stop being such a fraidy cat!!

Fear is debilitating

Blunt or beat around the bush type?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Usually Blunt, if unsure , I may proceed with caution; Do you "speak-up", when you see something "wrong"-or do you m.y.o.b.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends.
But I am more of a speak up, than shut up kind.

Do you ask a lot of questions? (In general....in life)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes* I think that was my first/favorite word- "Why?"; are you curious/inquisitive, by nature?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I ask a lot of questions...a LOT of questions. Deep questions.

Do you feel like you are more 'accepting' as you get older?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I do- I have always had a pretty "Liberal" attitude, as I have Matured, even more so. There are still things that I can't tolerate: Lying, Cheating, Stealing, and General disrespect! Are you ever offended, by others questioning you?


----------



## arnie

not really depends on how deep they are digging 
I had some uncles known for moonshineing and as great teamsters (real work horses) have you ever had people assume something about you because your relatives were known for this


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't say that I have experienced anything like that. 

Have you started on your income taxes yet?


----------



## arnie

no mines pretty simple and any refund from the feds gos to the state so I never rush 
many treat refunds as found or bonis money ; do you have plans for any refund money


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. It will just go into savings for "stuff" down the line.

What's the coldest day you ever experienced?


----------



## Raeven

-32F in Havre, Montana, in a single wide mobile home. It lasted for three weeks before the Chinook winds began to blow and the temps rose to nearly 60F above overnight. We moved. To California.

What's the strangest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## arnie

we started working out side running jack hammers one morning it was +25 by 2:00 it was -55 when ever me n my bro talk about how tough or dumb we were while younger that time comes up. a cow some how got her head includeing horns perfectly in the middle of a 12' ladder and ran carrying it a couple miles before we could catch her to get it off 
whats the farthest you ever drove in the wrong direction


----------



## vicker

Not far, a few miles I suppose. I took a nap once when ex wife was driving and woke up about 80 miles down the wrong road lol.

What is the strangest unexplainable thing you have ever witnessed?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I can't explain it...<ducks>

Have you ever played with illuminated jelly fish in the dark?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, my experiences with jelly fish have generally involved discomfort, so I've avoided playing with them in daylight or dark.

What is the most severe pain (via injury or other reason) that you have experienced?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hmmm, toss-up, 32 hours of back labor or gallbladder attack. Probably the gall bladder, because there was nothing cute to cuddle at the end 

Ever broken any bones?


----------



## Marilyn

My nose in a sledding accident when in elementary school. I was sitting on a bench in the dining room, ready for my mother to take me to Dr. for x-ray and treatment. My older (by 10 yrs) brother walked by and said "She doesn't need to go to the doctor, this is all she needs", as he tweaked my nose rather forcefully. I hollered, Mom hollered. The doc said later, "Yes, it's broken, but it's straight." Such a neat brother...

Are you where you thought you would be at this age?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. But I never imagined the things that have happened in my life in the last few years would have ever happened to me. Guess that'll show me, huh?

Is there any big, life changing plan you would like to accomplish, or at least get started, this year?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, my debt pay-off, so I can go back to playing in the woods! Most likely a bit over a year though...

What will you be doing three months from now?


----------



## arnie

planting tomatoes ,beans , and working in the garden maybe selling eggs lettice n onions at the farmers market no big changes .(I hope) theres a couple fenceing and building projects to get done before we start haying 
are you making a big change or move any time soon or are you pretty much settled in


----------



## sustainabilly

I've got to. I've Got to make something positive happen in my life... before I get so I can't get up the nerve, anymore, to take a chance. Don't know how much sense that makes, LOL

Do you buy much at the local farmer's market, or mostly sell?


----------



## Marilyn

Planting. Painting a chicken coop barn red.

What is your favorite use of free time?


----------



## vicker

We don't have a local farmers market. 
I like to take a canoe out when I have a chance. Quiet time on the water. 

Did you enjoy your first kiss?


----------



## sustainabilly

Depends. Winter, reading, both books and online. Summer, mostly something outside. Sitting on the porch in the evening or heat of the day just looking and listening. Early morning, a cup of coffee and walk around some outside.

Oops! Late. Yes.

Do you make your own favorite snack food or buy it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Exploring, outdoors!; What do you like to do for recreation?


----------



## FaithFirst

I am a music junky, enjoy gardening and holding my kids and pestering my wife.

Cut the lawn or shovel snow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cut the Lawn, Can You sing well?


----------



## CajunSunshine

No, but my heart makes up for it!

Who was your childhood hero, and why?


.


----------



## vicker

Davy Crockett, he killt him a bar, when he was only three. (I think I somehow knew early on that I was not connected, that I was a wanderer.) 

If you had one wish, and could only use it on this day's breakfast, what would that wish be?


----------



## CajunSunshine

To feed the poor and homeless... the finest meal they ever had.

What touches your heart's soft spot?


.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Stuff with kids. Kid's that are silly makes me laugh. Kids that are sick (especially cancer for some reason) really hits some kind of spot, not sure if it's soft but it hits something.

When is the last time you had two days in a row with highs in the 60's?


----------



## sustainabilly

I was too young to get high in the 60's... 
I think it was during the Jan thaw last month. Just barely in the 60's though.

Do you grow purple hulls?


----------



## arnie

sure; grow em , shellem ,can em and eat em 
do you get your drinkin water from a spring ,well ,county pipe, or plastic bottle


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bored well. It doesn't provide the volume of water that my siblings' drilled wells produce, but it tastes better and requires no treatment.

How close is the nearest fire hydrant to your home?


----------



## arnie

miles . a creek runs 20 feet away does that count 
are you having a special Valentines supper


----------



## FaithFirst

Nope, bought my wife flowers. I have to work tonight. What do you day dream about the most?


----------



## roadless

Having a place of my own, by water.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sharing Love with someone again; would you rather; a day at the beach, or a day in the Forest?


----------



## arnie

always was fascinated with the forest 
would you rather cook a special candle light dinner or make reservations


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I was even halfway decent as a cook/chef, I'd opt for the home made meal, but given my culinary skills, I'd probably make reservations.

What was your last "oh wow" moment when you found something that cost either a lot more or a lot less than you expected?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Today, in the meat isle, Grnd rnd, was $4.99 lb, I opted for a London Broil cut, $3.79 lb. The Meat prices are $$$$; Do you eat a lot of wild game?-such as...


----------



## vicker

Venison, dove, squirrel and, mostly, fresh water fish. 

Do you really want to know the truth, or would you rather maintain a small amount of ignorance?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The ignorance kinda comes natural for me, at times*-I do respect Honesty; Does someones age, reflect your perception of them?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but a person's actions coupled with their age might. 

Are there any musical instruments in your home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, a Harmonica, it is on my list of thing to get better at! Do you play anything?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I wish I had that talent.

Do you make stuffing, dressing, or both at your home?


----------



## arnie

sure both lots of differint types 
would you be more likely to follow the directions on a box of stuffing or add something to inprove and coustomize it ?


----------



## Terri in WV

I can't not tweak something like that. 

Fix standard meals or more fancy fare most of the time?


----------



## arnie

when its just me I do standard stuff ( but by adding a can of fruit cocktail instead of water to a box of stovetop stuffing then putting it in the bird and panting it with honey while browning can get you an applause) usally unless i'm experimenting then i'm the guniepig ; company usally gets the gormeit treatment ; I take advantage of a chance to show off
use a dish washer or by hand


----------



## SimplerTimez

By hand. Haven't had a dishwasher for years.

Hand dry or air dry in the drainer?


----------



## arnie

drainer 
big breakfast or toast n coffee


----------



## SimplerTimez

Depends on the day...work week, fruit & cheese or a fresh made green juice and always, always coffee. Weekends, nice big omelette-y creation with eggs, some form of meat and whatever-else-in-fridge plus cheese kind of thing. 

Favorite mid-day boost?


----------



## Jaclynne

A nap? Oh, you probably meant food or drink, hmmm, that would make me sleepy, so I'd still need that nap.

Anything blooming at your house?


----------



## arnie

no napin for me and nothings blooming gonna start plants in the green house next month 
butcher livestock at home or let a butcher shop do the dirty work


----------



## SimplerTimez

Since I have no livestock at home (dog looks nervously around) currently, the butcher shop has it now. Later? I hope to learn my own.

Most difficult thing you've had to self-butcher?


----------



## arnie

a shoat -roasted it whole . but have been a helper on big hogs and steers . now with age (Experince) I take em to the shop on foot and get em back vacume packed for the freezer; I guess i'm wimping out but it works well for me .
have you ever been befriended by a large farm animal


----------



## SimplerTimez

Does a 150 lb Great Pyr count?  If so, yes. If not, no.

Cold weather fabric of choice?


----------



## vicker

I love good wool. 

Do you sleep with a window open?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Did when I was growing up, but not since I've had homes with central heat/air. 

Do you have a favorite type of porch furniture (rocker, swing, chaise, glider, whatever)?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lap  Oh, other than that...probably a rocker with a swing closely following. Shucks, just having a porch is a plus.

When is the last time that you were outside in the rain, intentionally, just for the joy of it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Last summer perch fishing on Lake Erie-then thunder and lightning appeared!, have you been really scared out on the water?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not really. Raft flipped on the Ocoee once and son #1 went over some rapids in his life jacket (safely). It was over so quickly there was no time to become frightened.

Is there a drive in theatre near where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, the Auto-rama*, In North Ridgeville,Ohio-right next to the Turnpike; what was the last movie you saw at a Theatre?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oblivion.

What's your favorite kind of fur?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Puppy Fur! fur sure!; do you ever kiss your pooch?-I do*


----------



## Raeven

It seems I am constantly kissing something doggish.

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## CajunSunshine

It's a tie between New Orleans Night-blooming Jasmine and Magnolias.

Same question, your favorite flower?



.


----------



## vicker

Butterfly Weed, by a long shot, followed by Chicory (such a lovely blue). I saw a wild flower today!!! A dandelion growing on the edge of a muddy tire track  Spring is nigh. 
I enjoy taking photos of wild flowers, and chicory is one that the photos just never can quite capture. 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

The simple Yellow Daffodil, and *****-willows, I always picked them for my Mom, and my girlfriends/wife. Picking a bouquet of wild flowers, and giving them to someone you care about-priceless! Do you like to bring "Joy" to other people?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, very much so.

What's the next family visit you have planned?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am hoping to visit my brother, next weekend, to watch the Daytona 500***, Do you enjoy auto racing, or racing in general (horses, people, motorcycles, F-1, etc.)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never been to a race of any type car/horse/human. I will watch the equine Triple Crown TV coverage sometimes. On the car front, the Atlanta and Talladega tracks are both only an hour or so away from me, and I probably should take one in sometime. On a cruise once, I got to meet David Pearson and Buddy Baker, and that was kinda' neat. 

Have you ever met a sport personality who made a big impact on their particular sport?


----------



## arnie

been to many horse ; grey hound ,and a couple auto races .said hello and shake hands with walter payton when we paved the street he lived on . was secerity guard-bouncer at a auto show one winter and daisey duke kissed me on the cheek when I got an autograph 
when I was in school there were hippies , greasers, dupers, crackers,jocks and brainers ect. what group did you get associated with in high school ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Girls ! Lol, just kiddin, I was never in a clique (I think that's how its spelled?) Do you ever see your childhood Friends anymore?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, although I recently reconnected with a HS friend. I tried to find my best friend from HS but have been unable to do so.

Has anyone started seedlings yet, if so, what are they?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No seedlings for me. I'm planning to cover crop the garden this year.

Do you usually have hanging baskets of flowers/ornamentals at your home in the warm months (or inside during the cold months)?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

How would you describe yourself in 5 words?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wanting to just be normal

Same....


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do the best possible*; Did you enjoy,the weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Recovered Friday, worked my guts out Sat and Sun

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh yeah!, no work, but much accomplished; What was your most favorite vacation ever?


----------



## arnie

I went to Disney world !!!
do you go on a trip or take a a vacation everyyear ?OR like me when living on a backwoods farm Who needs a vacation


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Age 13, we went out west so my dad could buy and bring home Coors Beer.
We saw the bad lands, the teatons, mined for gold in Denver, Mt. Rushmore......Just the beauty of the west.
Running a close second was my trip to Ft. Meyers Nov 2013. I have a feeling that trip will be a 'life changer' for me.

2. My boy played travel hockey so we went on road trips all the time. Not really a vaca but fun all the same.

How much time do you need to make a good, solid decision?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Depends, if its something important, could take a couple of days, at least "sleep on it"? When I am down, I try to count my Blessings*, What do you do to cope?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sleep or Pick up shifts and work my guts out.
Purge and clean
I am in 'poor choice mode'. I hope this passes quickly.....

What do you do to cope?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Talk with people that I hold in High regard(My best/smartest Friends-usually older Friends), They have always helped me from a different perspective. I also pray for Guidance****, Do you actually BELIEVE, that you can accomplish, just about anything you set your mind to? (I do!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. But I am realistic too...

Have you ever changed your location 'to start over'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I have not- but I now like the idea, sounds adventurous to me! Are you going to "do what you want", now that you are single?, This is how I have changed*


----------



## arnie

sure do; moreso when I was younger; now my wants are fewer; but still a" day dream believer"
what skill do you posess that has served you well throughout your life ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know if it is a skill, but "Speaking Honestly-from my Heart", would be at the top of the list.*-Probably more of a trait? What about You?


----------



## arnie

sure did when I retired from my job n city life and returned to the selfsefecient life on the farm
could you save and plan for years for a big move like that or dive in and work from scratch ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Empathy and patience, and an intense desire to serve.

What 'traits' do you wish to eliminate?


----------



## arnie

always had to work on trucks n autos this I had to learn as I went but saved the day a couple times . a given talent has been understanding and working with plants n livestock / animals 
could you jump in your auto and leae for a week at a moments notice or would it take days of prep


----------



## Twp.Tom

I could move on any way, even as a Hobo!;I could!; I would like to rid myself of Fear, and would like to learn to calm down, when I need to(I can be hyper at times?) Do you want to change?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Give me 5 minutes Ok Arnie* Lol, I could do it, change of clothes, cash,phone-good to go! When you go away for a weekend, can you pack what you need in a small gym bag?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Re arrange.
The 'real' me is pretty awesome...I just needs to dig in deep an pull her out!!

2. Oh heck no.

Does it bug you having tight clothes around your neck?


----------



## arnie

not much/ pretty much did it; yet -where ever you go there you are 
would you be prouder of a shiney new sports car or a big weed free garden


----------



## Twp.Tom

No turtlenecks for me-went to private school as a kid, had to wear a tie, everyday-never again(except formal affairs). Do you have a healthy appetite?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Weed free garden, that I can cultivate 9 months a year.
2. Yes and No. I can eat..........I just forget.

Tank top - topless - or t-shirt in the summer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah. Spent a month in Spain last Spring with a backpack much smaller than most kids carry for a book bag to school (small carry on limits on intra city flights in Spain).

Appetite is too healthy.

Hate tight things around my neck. Need to do a yard sale with about 100 ties I have in the closet.

T shirt in Summer. Dang you guys are quick!

Do you grow green beans in your garden, and if so, how do you trellis them?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll take whats behind door 1, the sports car!- I live in a big produce area, many of my friends garden large scale. When in season-I live in the land of plenty!What is the biggest garden you ever produced?


----------



## arnie

YES no turtlnecks in my closet n no necklass or noos


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(15) 10x12 raised beds, with misc potted plants, raspberry and grapes, and fruit trees too.
That was last year.

Green beans some times, no trellis.

Do you enjoy "working" / doing projects?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I really enjoy the satisfaction, of reaping the fruits of my labor!; would your friends consider you a very"Hard worker"?


----------



## arnie

treliss with steep post and either 2x4 wire or electric fence wire for climbing often plant beans in with corn .//// 1 acre in one 1/4 in another then 2 200 foot rows of garden stuff in the edge of the kane patch 
ever make mallases or maple syurp ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but there is a lot of sugarin' goin on around here come Late Feb/March. Do you prefer Pure maple syrup, over Mrs. Butter Worths?


----------



## arnie

always building a outdoor canning kitchen now need a new cattle loading shute smoke house is next 
would you plant some fruit trees for the next generation ?


----------



## arnie

the pure stuff 
do you depend on yer dogs to help work on the farm or are they just pets depending on you


----------



## Twp.Tom

One "working Dog" in the Barn- The others, are "guard dogs for the Homestead'-nothing will be sneakin' around here-without being noticed! Do you ever think about -complete retirement?-no more livestock?


----------



## TxGypsy

Not only have I thought about it, I've done it. I haven't had livestock for a few years now and I've been able to do a lot of traveling.

What is your favorite chicken breed?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Up here, Barred Rock; whats yours?


----------



## arnie

no way gotta have the critters to eat/ likeing the RIRs got lots of viriaty in the hens But keep RIRs as seed roosters all heavy though . new hampshiers are a favirate hen 
ever raise rabbits ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Only raised rabbits as pets, and it was an abysmal failure. Went through two sets of three babies and then I said 'No more.' Would love to have the fertilizer in the garden when I have one again though 

Ever raised quail?


----------



## arnie

tried releaseing some bobwhites to see if they would repopulate but not in confinement . I liked raiseing homeing pigeons and would like to start again . 
if you could have a car back from your past what would it be


----------



## sustainabilly

IDK. Maybe I'd need to have three. My old 70 Chevy C 10. With it's 250 straight six and 3 spd manual trans. Simple and easy to work on. Tough little truck, that one. Then the 71 Malibu with a 307. Pretty much stock, but it just looked cocky the way it sat. And last, my 68 Int. Travelall. I'd make that into my camping vehicle. Hang a tent right off the back. Tons of room inside for a big bed, small frig and whatnot. Yeah, I guess they'll do. LOL

Have you ever camped out or maybe just slept right on the beach?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but it will happen.

Day at the beach or day at the slopes?


----------



## sustainabilly

Beach. Skis don't like me. On a ski trip in H.S. I broke 4 sets of rented skis in 2 days, LOL. Now skating? That I like.

Favorite Chinese food?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe sweet and sour pork or spring rolls. Kinda' like Thai better than Chinese.

What three albums/CDs would you most likely take on a long road trip?


----------



## Twp.Tom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGokf35GOLc[/ame] , along with The essential Jimi Hendrix, and Eric Clapton-Cream, Do you like loud screemin 'guitar music?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sometimes, but I like to hear Slowhand play the blues on occasion too. I wish Stevie Ray Vaughan could have hung around longer to leave more music. Heck, I even like to hear Flamenco at times.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=purPKiG5__A[/ame]

Do you have any junk food in your house right now?


----------



## roadless

Not any more. I ate it. (Pretzels)

What is your favorite junk food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A big greasy burger, after 11 pm!!

Same


----------



## sustainabilly

Pretzels here too. And yes, I ate all mine too. :Bawling:

If you could only have one spice in the house what would it be?


----------



## vicker

Salt. 
Same question, but you can have two.


----------



## sustainabilly

Salt and garlic.
Now, the condiment?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

grain mustard..... Same only 2


----------



## sustainabilly

What's grain mustard? Like spicy brown mustard?

Chunky salsa and salad dressing.

What's your favorite covering for a couch/chair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Brad Pitt

Same question


----------



## sustainabilly

Jennifer Connelly

What's grain mustard?

Same question.


----------



## vicker

Leather. 
Do you go barefoot around the house?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All the time. Never wear shoes in the house.

What type shoes do you use when working outside in yard/garden?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Leather Boots; Do you consider yourself Optimistic about the future?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup. When you're on the bottom, the only direction you can look is up.

Have you ever hiked any part of the Appalachian Trail?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just take it a day at the time and always try to give thanks for the grace of a new day. Don't know if that makes me an optimist, but I'm certain I'm not a pessimist.

Yes on the AT, both ends but not the middle. View from Katahdin is pretty neat.

Do you ever sing hymns while working/driving/doing chores?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Don't Know any Hymnns?; Are you a member of a church?


----------



## vicker

Two or three. 

Would you rather paint the living room, or dig a ditch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dig a ditch*; Are you super-skilled, with hand tools?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, but I am a quick study.
Grain mustard is brown mustard with the seeds in it.

Is it ever going to warm up?


----------



## SimplerTimez

It already has here.

Bologna and cheese on your egg sandwich, or just egg and condiments?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bacon, egg, and cheese for me, and usually on a bagel. We were a pastrami/salami family growing up, bologna not so much. 

What veggies have to be in your home made vegetable soup?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Carrots, potatoes, leeks, Broccoli, squash, celery, parsnips, turnips.

How many for real 'friends' do you own?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't 'own" any, just share them*; Do you go out and celebrate St. Patrick's day-wear green, go to a parade, go to a pub?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, I'm not much of a crowd person. 

(pastrami has distracted me, now I am craving it! Thanks RW, lol!)

How do you cook your Corned Beef?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

As a bartender, I work on St. Patty's Day!
Never have made corned beef, sure do love to eat it!!

Same Question: Do you get all gussied up for holidays like St. Patty's or 4th of July?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol , not gussied, but I may wear some green, when younger, on the warmer/nice St. Pats. I would go downtown(Cleveland)with friends, watch the parade,have a beer or two, along with another 100,000 plus!; Are you excited about the new nascar season*****?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

:-( Not a fan....Been to a couple of brickyard 400's.....prefer NHRA when it comes to racing...
I am pumped about March Madness. Here in IN it's all about the b-ball, and people come out in DROVES to watch the games at the bar.......which is very profitable for me!!

Car or Truck


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have both, Like my old truck though*, Do you play the brackets for madness?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, just sling the beer, and rake in the cash!!
I love the 'energy' that MM brings.....it's amazing.

Do you prefer to watch sporting events in a bar, or at home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would rather watch from the bar, but it is too dangerous to drive, and I live miles from the bar-I do think its more fun*, Do you have a mature clientele, at your establishment?(good folks)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. It's a nice mix. Very affluent community.

Are you content with where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , except for Jan., Feb, March--what is a fair tip for a bartender, for a couple of hours of drinking-I Always, made sure I tipped good! I drank 7/7's


----------



## Laura Zone 5

7+7: lets say in the seat 2 hours, 4 drinks, total bill is 24.00
6.00 would be a great tip.
Sometimes it's more about "how long did you take the space than how much you spent".
Does that make sense?

Do you enjoy a bartender that chats you up, or leaves you alone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like Bartenders who are vocal*, depends if I am alone or not. Who do you feel are "better patrons", rich, avg., Male, Female?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Better tippers?
Male, businessmen.
Better patrons?
Regulars; those whom I have created a relationship with.
Worst tippers?
Women, especially women in groups of 3 or larger.
Certain ethnic groups.
Foreigners (in their country grat is included)

My personal favorite guest at the bar?
Someone who can make me laugh, and enjoys conversating with me!
(See why I love my job)

can you eat corn on the cob, straight off the stalk, and enjoy it?


----------



## roadless

Yep but gotta floss afterwards! Wait a minute. ........not cooked? Yuck!


Favorite movie?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, just one, if I am going to eat several ears, I would like it boiled. You are obviously a "Professional", can you tell who the "Amateur" Patrons are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Aliens
Major League

2. I can spot them a mile away......

Do people think you are 'fresh' instead of just 'friendly'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure if they are smiling at me, or laughing?-I think I am Friendly*; Do people think that you are Friendly?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think and hope so.

When you travel, do you seek out chain restaurants that you know and trust or try to find out where the locals are eating?


----------



## arnie

like to try the local spichaltys . do you like to go to auctions - Livestock or antquies


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've never been to a livestock auction, would like to try it sometime. I love antique and such auctions. I used to attend regularly when I had my own business. It's been years since I've gone though.

What's the largest thing you've ever bought on impulse and then had difficulty getting home?


----------



## vicker

A long pig pole for a tractor. Man, I almost bought a very old, large barn loom once, complete with cards and spindles and everything. It was beautiful and no one would bid on it. I could have gotten it for $150. It belonged in a museum somewhere , just beautiful. I still kick myself for not buying it. 

What do you kick yourself for?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My buddy offered me his 1971 Dodge Challenger T/A 340 6 pack, in 1981,it was in good condition. not wrecked or rusted-needed motor rebuild-$1800. and I turned him down. Duh!!!! What was the fastest car you ever drove on the street?


----------



## vicker

A 72 Plymouth Duster w/383, bought for $500 from a Sergeant who was being transferred to S. Korea. He had taken a course in mechanics and it was his project car. He didn't want to leave it home where his wife might try to drive it lol

would you ever go that fast again?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably not as it was 140 mph in a 55 mph zone driving a friends Roadrunner with a 440 and a six pack. It held the road a whole lot better than my old Impala SS.

If you could acquire or recondition any old truck, which truck would you pick?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1972 Chevy Cheyenne, I had one two tone, orange /white; Have you ever driven a motorcycle?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, but not that much. Had a little Suzuki trail bike until a few years ago.

Have you ever owned a convertible automobile?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, not me. I've seen too many dead drivers of them.

EDTA: No, but I had a roommate that did. Little MG.

What kind of bicycle did you last ride?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Mt Bike, its a Giant, can you "catwalk" on your bike?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Um, no. LOL! I think that may be a guy thing.

When is the last time you canoed or went kyaking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The last time I can remember was kayaking off the Homer spit, and that was a long time ago... way too long.

Is there a regular radio broadcast/show that you listen to?


----------



## vicker

Car Talk, Science Friday and Splendid Table. 

Do you honor the trust of others when they share personal details with you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try very hard to for sure, and friends (and sometimes acquaintances) seem willing and sometimes eager to share their "stuff" with me. I've gotten to the point that I discourage this sharing if possible, as it can be a real burden. 

Have you ever been the executor/executrix of a will?


----------



## vicker

No, I have not. 

Would you rather do that, or be a family court judge?  (Just go ahead and shoot me.)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Executor for sure, as your task is _usually_ more straight forward, simply executing someone else's wish/will You do not have to determine right/wrong/fair.

Have you ever visited the U.S. Capital building or the White House?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, both, when I was very young. And the Smithsonian, which I would kill to go back to again (well, not literally!)

When is the last time you have been to D.C.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

98 or 99

Would you visit DC today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I would, but I would not feel safe-DC would appear to be a "target"-for evildoers; Do you feel safe, in the area you Live?


----------



## roadless

Yep, I rent a room from a friend in a over 55 mobile home community. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Personally safe: Yes. Now my tools are another matter. The riff raff around here, all family, take off with stuff all the time. Couldn't find my t-post tamper and potty plunger this past week. I'm sure they are in the vicinity, but that doesn't help get the 'mode unclogged...can't even remember why I was looking for the tamper, which probably means I didn't need it too badly.

Beautiful sunrise here this morning with highs in the 70's projected (hallelujah), what's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sunny, high in the low 50's......beautiful.

Do you have a tattoo?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have one-do you have body piercings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ears only. Too chicken to do my nose or my belly!!

White or Wheat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I prefer whole grain/wheat; Do you eat bread almost daily-? I do


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably eat too much bread.

Do you have meat with most meals?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to eat meat daily, in at least one meal; what is your favorite meat?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beef hands down.

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Eat more chicken than anything else these days, but if I can find good seafood well prepared, that would probably be tops. Hard to get good seafood around Atlanta.

What was the last beach/ocean front town you visited?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Avon Lake, Ohio- fall walleye fishing from the shore, at night*- Have you ever eaten walleye?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Bonita Beach, Florida......it was heaven on earth.
2. Potatoes

Name the last mountain range you have driven on.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blue Mountains.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Smokies
I love the mountains. I am torn between living in the mountains and living close to the sea. I think the sea will win out!!

Mountains or Ocean?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Give me the Mountains*, Would you rather swim, or climb?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

HA Can't swim, don't like heights.
Useless!!

Favorite thing to grow from seed


----------



## Twp.Tom

Flowers; What do you do for a sore/stiff back?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Vicodin, heating pad, cry.

Do you have an injury that 'flares up' from time to time?


----------



## roadless

Warm shower, stretch and if I am very lucky a massage. 

Did you ever have a professional massage?

To slow on my new touch screen....oops

No injuries.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have 5 herniated discs ( retired powerlifter)No, but I would sure enjoy one!; Do you ever use "Hot water" therapy? How about Chiropractors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not.....and almost afraid to now with my back being jacked.
But a girl can dream!!

When it's unmanagable I sit in the tub full of screaming hot water and turn on the jets....

Favorite flower


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lilies; Do you have many Perennial flowers?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wild ones in the meadows of the Rockies, Indian Paintbrush and the like.

Too slow: Daffodils, Phlox, and peach/apple/pear are all I have around here.

Have you ever been to Lehman's...the homesteading "type" store in Ohio...and if so what did you think of it?


----------



## vicker

I have and like it alright. Too bad it is such a tourist attraction. Later that week we were driving somewhere else in Ohio (bushwacking) and came across a similar store with much better prices. I think I bought several glass carboys at less than $20 each. 

What is your most prized hand tool?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The two hands the Lord gave me!

Same question.


----------



## vicker

A pair of axe heads. 

What is your favorite cooking or food prep utensil?


----------



## vicker

Oops, you already answered that one once. But hey, time to quit mourning and find a new favorite


----------



## Twp.Tom

My family soup ladle, my Dad got from the USN, in 1953; do you cook for one, or do you make a mess (a lot)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I cook, I do so for the masses!!

Do you enjoy being in the kitchen?


----------



## arnie

I live in the kitchen 
do you can a lot ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

50 or so quarts of tomatoes
Apples (sauce, butter 15-20 half pints and 15-20 pints)
Grape jam (6-8 pints)
Raspberry jam(6 half pints)
Pears(6-8 pints)
Peaches(6-8 pints)

So no, not really, but yes....and I LOVE IT.

Do you can meat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I have a pressure canner and could. I'd like to learn how to smoke meats for preservation more than can it I think.

How many canning jars would you "guesstimate" that you own?:


----------



## arnie

I can pork and beef its great to have on hand and tougher cuts of beef come out extra tender. I have hundreds of jars also have five canners because if I see one for real cheep I cant help but bring it home its just a tradition I like to arry on and with the price of grocerys a good hobby . 
if you ran into a deal on a pickup load of good clean canning jars would you jump a the chance to buy them (I DID)


----------



## SimplerTimez

If I had a place to keep them, yes  Right now, no  

What's something that you've canned and given as gifts that people came back for?


----------



## arnie

blackberrys ' apple butter , pork .sweet corn , peaches , not only am I close with my friends family most of us are cookers . meals together are celebrations . having the gifted ingredindents from a distant loved one included in special dish adds more to the celibration and helps every one feel as if the person is there with them .
if I gave you a quart of blackberrys and you made our shared recipe of dumplings would you call and include me from 800 miles away and post a pic


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Apple butter, Carmel apple butter, grape jam.

What's your favorite sound?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Spring Peepers*, What is your least expensive utility?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Direct TV!

What is your most expensive?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cable/Phone would probably be the most expensive for most months, but when the AC kicks into high gear in July/August, the electric bill takes the prize. 

Do you use a TV provider (dish or cable) or antenna?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Direct TV.

If you could only use your TV for ONE type of programming, what would it be?


----------



## sustainabilly

The discovery/sciences type group. I don't know if they even call it that now. I haven't had TV for a few years.

What type of shows do you consider the biggest waste of programming?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Reality TV, I already have reality right here where I'm at? , Do you ever just take off, with "no particular place to go?"


----------



## Terri in WV

Not as often as I used to because of the kids. They don't quite understand that you can't be lost if you don't know where you're going. 

What's the last place you went "just because"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yesterday, I took a long drive, down to Holmes county, just because I could! lol; Would you rather travel alone, or with Friends/Family?


----------



## roadless

Most adventures are better shared. 

Where would you like to visit that you haven't yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Caribbean Islands, Do you have a plan for where you would like to be-your next move,or are you staying put?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. Heaven eventually....but for now, I am headed south and for a coast....

Do you still have hopes and dreams, or are you content?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Have many hopes and dreams, I am just unsure which way to go; Do you expect to find Peace of mind?-( I sure hope I do!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

And more! It will happen....it will.

If money was no object, what would you do RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would take off-nowhere in particular, and not look back!; When I am frustrated with Life, I say the Serenity Prayer-it helps me, Do You know this Prayer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm a freak.......If it's not in the Word, I don't give those things much credence.
I do however quote Scripture back to the Lord, just to remind Him, I am weak....

Do you ever play the lottery, just for giggles?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do,just the big jackpots, and just one ticket!; Have you ever won a lot of $ , in the lottery?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

100.00.....I think that's the biggest 'pay out'.

What do you do when you are choking on your fears (real or perceived)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I turn it over, if I can't handle it, I know someone who can*; Are you more "fearless", as the years have gone by?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have always been fearless.....last 2.5 years I have been a chicken spit.
Workin' my way out of that! HA HA

What is your most irrational fear?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fear of having another heart attack/stroke; same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bridges. (I guess it's a fear of falling/drowning?)

What insane thing do you do that others perceive as "dangerous"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ice fishing?,Riding 4-wheelers, Do people scare you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....I love people. The older I get the less I like certain crowds, but on the whole, I love people!!

What would have to happen for you to engage in a 'bar fight'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If someone "punched me"-its on, I would drag them outside, so few would see what happens next-that being said, never happened, never been cut-off, kicked out, not welcome; Do you trust "law enforcement"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Trust is a four letter word. 
I have friends who are in LE and they would take care of me.....but I do not trust ANYONE who can lock me in a cage, unjustifiably.

If you could do ONE thing today, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Save the World from the chaos! (crimefighter!); Have you ever been in a small airplane?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Once, hated it huge.

Are you a fearless leader or a uncertain leader?

(I am 'off to make the doughnuts'! See ya all round midnight!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would want to be fearless, but I am not a leader, I am Solo, I am a thinker (I think?); what has been your greatest supervisory roll?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My last job at the university where I worked I guess. Great staff, but then I hired them...so there would have been no one else to blame if they hadn't been great.

What figures in history do you think were good leaders who should be emulated today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Those who take in foster children to love and nurture them.

Did you enjoy the warm weather today?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup. Still 63 at 11 o'clock. Daffodils are 2-3 inches tall.

What did you accomplish today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Had a chipped tooth repaired.
Laundry
Spent time w my youngest daughter
Booked a rental car
Sold a grand at work and made 20%.
Most importantly? I did it all w a smile in my heart AND on my face!!
I can't wait till tomorrow!!!

What is the one thing you MUST accomplish tomorrow?


----------



## sustainabilly

I don't always have musts. I guess, though, I must get as much done as I can. Get a hold of the people I'm doing trail maintenance with on Sat. Kid to school, work. The rest? Want real bad to put a new belt on tiller, dig, divide, and transplant berry bushes...like that. 

Do you make things must do's so your commitment is strong?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really....but I do prioritize my daily list.
The really pressing / important things go to the top.

Do you love where you live?


----------



## sustainabilly

Love would be a little too strong a word for it. I'd say, there are many good points. And most of the not so good points, I've learned to compensate for. All in all, it's the best place I've lived...yet.

How do you deal with obnoxious drivers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Um, I am an obnoxious driver...HAHAHAHAH KIDDING.
I just let them go around. 
Too many unpredictable idiots out there.

Do you have night lights plugged in, or is the house dark at night?


----------



## sustainabilly

We used to have one in the back bath. They don't use it now, so no. But, I generally leave the front and back porch lights on all night. That gives me enough light that I won't stub my toe in the AM.

Do you live on a busy road?


----------



## bajiay

busy enough for me...subdivision ;(

What's the best thing that has happened to you this week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I keep waking up in the morning with no major health issues, roof over my head, food in the pantry, change in my pocket-and the sun even shined on me! Are you "grateful', for what you do have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Grateful and Blessed

Is today gonna be an amazing day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes it is!; I can see grass outside!, can you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh my hollyhocks are green and about 6 inches tall!!! 
I saw them yesterday when the snow melted. 
However, Indiana weather is off the meds, and it's snowing sideways right now. Ug.

What are your big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No big plans; get outside if the weather cooperates, pick up some new "slop" boots (going to need them)-Watch Jimmy Johnson win the 500*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will be in Chicago watching my boy play!!
First Saturday off in MONTHS.

What's on the menu for this weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think Sat. , I'll have a fish fry, Sunday , maybe Hot dogs, on the grill!, Do you pack a cooler,when you go on long road trips?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. 
Road food, hotel room food.I try to eat out as little as possible.....I've worked in restaurants 30+ years and well.....let's just say I know what goes on!!

When do you start your seeds?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't, My neighbor's greenhouse, is my plant supplier*, I don't know , if I am going to continue to live at my present location, this has bearing on my gardening plans-I will try and keep it to a minimum this season. How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will start seeds mid March.....and if I am not here to harvest?
Well then the new owners are on bonus time!!

Do you consider yourself helpful?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No seed starting for me this year, but I'll sow a cover crop on the garden, probably around the first of June if it's buckwheat or a little earlier if it's cow peas.

Late again: I try to be helpful, but that doesn't always mean doing what the other person sees as helpful...if that makes any sense.

Do you wear reading glasses?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Think I probably own 2 or 3 dozen pair. Have them laying everywhere in the house, car, shop, and barn.

When was the last time you got a complete physical from the Doc?


----------



## roadless

Last month, I still have to do the blood work. Not a fan of fasting!

Do you have any health concerns?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have concerns over my cardiovascular health-I have heart Disease. How is your health?


----------



## roadless

Stress has taken a toll, I am trying to do better. 

What is the best thing you have done or do for your health?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Quit Smoking Cigs, about 3 yrs. ago- Do you trust the Drs.?


----------



## roadless

No. It seems to me they are to quick to medicate rather than discuss alternative solutions.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

I agree. A lot just want to shove a scrip at you and move on to the next patient. I got lucky with my current doc. He'll discuss, agree, disagree, and give reasons and alternatives. It's probably because I demonstrated to him that I can make good decisions about my health maintenance.

Do you think supplements are a good idea or a waste of time?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The word supplement means-"along with", I won't say they are a waste, but I do believe money could be spent more wisely, on good food-That has the nutrition that you need, or lack. Would you rather exercise at work, or at play?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's probably a mixed bag with supplements, and I think that some supplements work for some but not for others. A small aspirin dose, Vitamin D, and a multi-vitamin are on my counter...and some days I even take them. Diet and stress management are probably bigger factors for our health in the long run.

Late again: Exercise at work probably, but I'm not opposed to playing either.

Was there any violent weather in your area last night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thunder in the distance, high winds, and heavy rain-30-40 mph. gusts right now. Same question?


----------



## sustainabilly

High winds and thunderstorms. Trees down on the roads this morning. Made for some interesting obstacle courses, LOL.

How many different kinds of garden hoes do you have/use?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I must have 10 different hoes-$1 garage sales-I use one 2 pronged long handle, and one short handled 3 prong I don't really know if these would be considered Hoes?-just "collecting the others" lol- Do you normally only cultivate,early in the growing season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I use a modified raised bed approach with heavy mulching, so I generally cultivate/till once and that's it. The mulch and some tactical weed pulling keeps the beds in order. I might clear the footpaths with a tiller once or twice.

Do you use mulch, and if so, what do you usually mulch with?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, around my flowers in the flower beds, and I mulch with just chipped wood mulch stuff.
In my raised beds I use newspaper and grass clippings (about 8 inches) as a weed barrier.

Do you have anything alive and green in your yard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It was just uncovered from the snow today-I have not went out to look closely yet-might get blown away! How bout you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hollyhocks!!!!!
The kids were like "uh mom, who are you talking too" I said THE FLOWERS.....they shook their heads and went inside!! HA HA HA

Do you ever get the feeling you are being watched?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes sometimes, usually in public places-it does not bother me; Do you ever talk to yourself (quietly, in your mind)? ( I do-sounds crazy lol- I crack myself up)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ALL THE TIME, only it's unashamedly out loud. Sometimes, I answer myself!!

Do you talk to your pets like they are people?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Most certainly,and they understand!, Are your dogs in "tune" to whats going on?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jack Russell Terriers.
Say no more!
Sometimes they are the smartest living things in the house!!

Do you have a loud voice, or soft spoken?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can be loud-I prefer to say I am volume appropriate! Do you ever yell or scream?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....unless it's a kid running out in the street.
I am just 'loud'. 
Like in a card store, and I read a real funny card?
I shake the walls laughing......everyone is staring at me, and that makes me laugh more.
Lighten up and live people!!

If you could live in any state....what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hawaii; Would you enjoy the south seas, or the tropics?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hmmm. I love my country, so southern coasts of the USA is what I have my sights on!

Do you tell your doctor what you want, or do you just do what he says?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I tell them what I want; Do you take medicine when the doctor prescribes it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have been on antibiotics once in Jan and right now.
Before that......it was 8 years ago that I need an antibiotic.
I just don't get sick (PTL)
I tell my doc......NO DRUGS TO MASK JUST FIX IT.
I love my doc.

Do you eat artificial sweeteners?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No way!-Prefer Honey,limit sugar; What do you like most,about the opposite sex??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I only get to pick one?
The safety and security I feel (even for a moment) when one wraps his arms around me.
Plus, they smell good!!

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

A Lady who will accept me as I am, faults and all, (within reason of course),and I would extend the same!- Are you optimistic, that you will find who/what you want in the future?


----------



## roadless

Cautiously optimistic, right now I am trying to find the woman I was before the shtf,each day a bit closer. 

Favorite rainy day activity?


----------



## sustainabilly

The one you answered with earlier in this thread...

Favorite weekend morning activity?


----------



## roadless

I use to love taking my dog to the shallow river when the sun was rising and it was misty. A beautiful way to start the day. If I was lucky I would see deer too.

Same question.


----------



## vicker

Depends on the season, but black coffee first. Then, if the weather is fitting, a walk in the woods or along the edge of a field, If the weather is bad, sit at the window and watch the bird feeders. Chill and let the day come on.

Do you have a river that you have kinned?


----------



## sustainabilly

For he kinned Jom Pill with his court so gray and his haunts in his house in the mourning. 

What does kinned mean to you?


----------



## vicker

I meant, to make kin. But kinned has always meant a little more than that, to me, and kind of hard to explain. I was referring to how a river can get in your blood and kind of live there. Some people are like that too. 

What does it mean to you?


----------



## sustainabilly

I figured out your meaning from context. Closeness of kinfolk and all. Just never heard that particular colloquialism. They're an interest of mine, although I dare say I forget them until I hear them again. Found that line from Finnegan's Wake in the process.

Yes, I've fallen in love -kinned- a river before. The Fox, in southern WI.

Ever get stuck in a slough and stir up swamp gas?


----------



## vicker

Literally and figuratively. 

Have you seen any wild flowers this year?


----------



## vicker

I got that, "kinned", from The Education of Little Tree by Asa Carter and have adopted it.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Haven't had time to look yet, but its on the to-do list.

I think Spring has sprung, is it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Raeven

It has.  I was getting ready to take pics of pansies tomorrow.

What's something that can be seen where you live that can't be seen anywhere else?


----------



## foxfiredidit

My backside, if I get caught out and too far away from the outhouse!!

Got your garden ready for plowing?


----------



## Raeven

*I* do, but Mother Nature doesn't... much too wet for now. I usually plant peas on Presidents' Day -- not this year.

What's the first thing you think of when someone drives into your yard?


----------



## sustainabilly

Who's that now? No one ever comes here except the utility guys.

In your area, what birds are indicators of a particular season?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Snowbirds mean winter has arrived up North.

What fruit signifies a season for you?


----------



## vicker

Persimmons, autumn; wild plums late spring; blackberries, summer; scupernongs, late summer, and sparkle berries , winter. 

Did your parents harvest any wild food?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes. Poke salad when young, seasonal berries when I was growing up. Currently my mom will eat dandelion greens with me 

Were there a lot of varmints where you grew up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not too many growing up. I'm seeing a few moles around the yard this year, and we now have armadillos hanging around. There's lots of possums in the swamp/wet land on the eastern side of the farm, but they are not very destructive...not sure they qualify as a varmint. If squirrels count, there are a gazillion of those.

Are there wild turkeys in your area?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Only the bottled kind where I am currently. At my former homestead, yes sir! 

Have you ever watched an owl hunt?

~ST


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I often hear them calling to each other around dusk here, but I've never seen them hunt. I've seen hawks (several kinds) and eagles (bald only) hunt, mostly in national parks. 

What's the largest living bird you've ever seen in the wild?


----------



## SimplerTimez

It would be a toss up between a Sandhill Crane and a Great Blue Heron.

What is your favorite night sound?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie. Could be anything from tree frogs to heavy breathing depending upon the circumstances.

How many of the 50 United States have you visited...and guess if you need to?


----------



## SimplerTimez

More than half...I am missing the NE seaboard to make it complete. It is on my non-bucket bucket list 

What is your favorite place of all that you have visited?


----------



## sustainabilly

Wisconsin Dells. Not the town, although it was nice...all the shops and antiques. Too touristy though. I mean the river and the trails... secluded coves.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Be kinda' like picking a favorite child, so I don't know that I have one favorite place. I've had a lot of fun in the American and Canadian west, and although we all like to knock California from time to time, it's the only place I've ever been where I was in snow in the morning and on the beach at Venice in shirt sleeves in the afternoon...and Big Sur and Napa/Sonoma are just a hop/skip/jump to the North...and the Sierras are just to the East. 

Do you have a favorite big city (over a million population) that you've visited?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I did love Atlanta, despite the crowding.

What's the smallest town you've visited?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have been to so many weeeee bity towns, most I don't know the name, but could drive you there all the same!

Given the choice, would you have a creek running thru you property?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Yes! A creek that flows constantly, year-round would thrill me. (I have a teaser of a "wet-weather" creek that drives me nutz. Here today, gone tomorrow :sob

What is your favorite cold/flu remedy?



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Prevention! Building ones immune system, and protecting it is invaluable.

What are your big plans for the day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've got three priorities for the next few days, and the condition of the soil (muddy or not) will determine which gets done first: Getting the rest of the firewood out of the woods and into the shed; cleaning the asparagus bed; and raking/clearing the yard of all the little debris from the recent storms.

What's one tool/appliance you use a lot in your home and would miss dearly if it broke or was otherwise unavailable?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Appliance? The fridge for sure.
Small Kitchen Appliance? Stand Mixer.
Tool? Mantis Tiller.

Have you ever mistaken a panic attack for a heart attack?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never had a panic attack nor a heart attack...yet. But family history says that's the way I'll go, and I'm fine with that...maybe 40 or so years from now!:spinsmiley:

What's one thing you buy almost every time you go grocery shopping?


----------



## FaithFirst

Hazelnut coffee creamer. I am a self described coffee addict but can't/wont drink it black. What is your one 'non-thrifty' self indulgence?


----------



## arnie

finny va not even a store or gas any more just a seneor citizen / community building .once a train stop town they have a trade day once a month and on church but it may be out of town limits .
do you watch the weather and check the weather for distant places that u have been


----------



## arnie

how did I getso far behind ? But PIZZA 
Same ?


----------



## FaithFirst

I have a bad habit of using all the hot water when I shower. As hot as I can stand it, then keep bumping it up more and more. What idiotic action by others makes your head hurt the quickest?


----------



## roadless

When someone is rude to another.

Same question.


----------



## FaithFirst

When i see a total lack of common sense. It just blows my mind how people fail to think things through.

If forced to chose, walmart, target or kmart?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Target, but rumor has it they are heading out of business. Not that I go there much, but you said 'forced', lol!

Do you like unnamed thrift stores or the big ones like Goodwill, Salvation Army, St. Vincent's?


----------



## FaithFirst

Ive not heard the target rumor. Until I see something from a reputable source, I probably won't believe it. 

DAV. Proceeds go to the local disabled veterans - or so they say. 

Bigger party holiday: St. Patty's or Halloween?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Around here, everyone goes green for St. Pattys. There's probably a lot of Halloween parties too, but none that I'm aware of or attend. Cinco de Mayo is actually getting pretty big in terms of the number and size of the celebrations. July 1st isn't getting much attention yet, but just you wait, those Canadians will start crossing the border in mass at some point and the 1st will get its due!!:buds: 

Have you ever attended a large public celebration, like one of the big St. Patrick's Day celebrations or Mardi Gras or New Year's Eve in Times Square?


----------



## arnie

ye's St pattys in Chicago (years ago when they looked the other way at public drinking that day) yes mardi gras G rated in Mobile Alabama And in New Olieans . Chicago's New years and 4th of July ; but as i'v Matured the thrill of being one with the drunkin crowd has passed the thought of being elbow to elbow is YUK just say i'd rather either be toasting in the new year with a few friends or home safe n warm .
Do you enjoy the county fair ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES!!! I love to see the kids out in the sunshine, workin' w their hands.

Do you volunteer with your local 4-H?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, But I support them*, Are you , or anyone in your family. a member of F.F.A.?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. 
What's your favorite old, like TV Land or older, TV show?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think "All in the Family", was ageless, I still laugh now*, Dou you even watch TV very often?


----------



## sustainabilly

No TV since ~2010, I think. Don't keep track of things like that. 4 or 5 yrs anyway.

Did you have a favorite kids show/cartoon when little?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yeah, I really liked "Miss Barbara" from "Romper Room" !, that's as far back as I can think 1964? How do you know when there is bad weather,about to strike? Radio, TV, Or just sight?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try to watch the weather in the morning on TV, and I try to check it on line a couple of times during the day also. Don't listen to much radio in Atlanta as it's mostly yak yak yak. 

Got a favorite Looney Tunes character?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yosemite Sam!-I may even look a bit like him, only I'm taller; was Saturday "housecleaning day" as a Kid? (I know there were a few chores everyday)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I think Mom did most of her heavy cleaning on Saturday. We cleaned our rooms/made beds daily.

How often do you launder bed linens?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Weekly, is a good rule*; Don't ya just love putting the window screens down!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hate to say it, but I never use screens here. By the time we get through the pollen season (which is off the charts most years), it's AC season. The best I can do is leave the doors open on occasion. 

What are the big pollen producers where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mixed grass pollen in the Spring, Goldenrod in summer; Do you have allergy problems?


----------



## vicker

The pine trees have big pollen, and turn everything yellow in spring here. The pollen is too big to cause problems for humans, other than turning everything yellow. Probably, oaks are the big ones for problems. 

I have some problems, mostly from grass.

How many people do you know who have been bit by a venomous snake ?


----------



## arcticow

Maybe 5... Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two people. One guy was bitten twice (two different attacks). In the case of the twice bitten guy, the snake died both times. I remind him of that every chance I get.

Ever seen a live Cobra?


----------



## vicker

Only two , which is pretty amazing when I thought about it. 

Oops, never seen a live cobra in the wild. 

How many types of paper airplanes can you make.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just a couple. One for loop de loops and one for straight, long flights.

What was the last road trip you took?


----------



## vicker

I've taken several road trips over to the coast in the last year, but it's been a couple of years since I took a real road trip. Labor Day will be about two years. I took my dad to see his dying brother in western Pa, and to his family reunion in WV. We went by my place and spent Sunday morning with my church family up there. I miss them. 

When was the last time you walked a RR track?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I last walked a railroad track when I was about eleven years old. I used to get in trouble for it too :/

When is the last time you went to a bridal fitting (where I've been for hours today...)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never been to a bridal fitting, but it must be fun if it takes hours and no one wants to leave.

Have you ever been to a Catholic wedding mass...the long version?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes, and never again.......

Are you conscience of the volume of your voice when walking down the hallway at a hotel?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was raised Roman Catholic,so yes; what do you feel is "necessary" for two people, to truly be Married-Church, State, God, Government, or Just a Personal Commitment?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Try to be considerate of others with voice volume, and I've not gotten too many complaints for being loud.

On marriage, it starts and ends with a personal commitment. The practical side of me says the state needs some involvement. My faith is such that I hope/pray that God would bless the coupling.

What Church denomination is most prevalent where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure?, I do notice more "Non Denominational" nowadays. Do you live in the "Bible Belt"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, in the buckle of it I think. Mostly Baptist churches around here, but some Methodist, Christian/Church of Christ, Presbyterian, and a smattering of others. Susan Hayward built a small Catholic Church about 20 miles south of here. I think she is buried there.

Are you nearer to the ocean or Great Lakes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I now live about 35 miles South of Lake Erie, the beach was my "playground", growin' up; Same Question?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's about five hours to Savannah/Tybee Island and the same to the Panhandle of Florida. 

Are there any rails to trails sites near you (Silver Comet is about 10 minutes from here)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, Just outside of Wooster-goes down into Holmes County; Do you enjoy walking, for exercise?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I walk the farm everyday to do animal counts, and I also walk to near by family homes rather than drive or take the four wheeler. Guess I never considered that exercise, but it is. I use a rowing machine in the loft for "official" exercise sessions.

Got any construction or major repair plans for your farm/homestead/home this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, Major Purge/Clean-up, then I will go from there. How many people live in your Township,City, Town, County?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Between 140-150 thousand now. When I grew up here (and it hasn't been that long ago!!!), it was 10,000 people and one traffic light (for the whole county).

What do you drive/take most often when you go on errands: car, truck, SUV, cycle, bus, walk?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jeep! Love ma Jeep!!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Cleaning, listening to music, re-potting some plants, making sure all of my 'stuff' is done in advance this week as it is a very heavy work week. 

Did you have any 'firsts' this week, as in doing things you'd never done before?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

First time ever renting a car and driving to Chicago!

Same question


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, the first bridal fitting for one of my daughters. I'm still reeling at the cost factor, but in absolute awe of how beautiful she looked. It's one of those moments that one's heart just swells up. I guess all Mom's feel that way.

What is the last plant you bought?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's been a while, but maybe it was the "stuff" for the hanging baskets on the front porch. I know it had sweet potato and ivy in it, but also some unusual flowers that attracted hummingbirds all Summer.

Did you watch much of the Olympic coverage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Men's hockey
Curling
It's on the TV at work, so I do glance....

If you have adult children who are married, are you thrilled to call their spouse DIL or SIL?


----------



## vicker

We have a lot of love, and people are readily accepted into my family. 

What is your favorite wild food, or game recipe?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Venison or pheasant. I had pheasant in Canada once, it was heavenly. Never had the opportunity again 

Have you ever made anything with Quail eggs?


----------



## vicker

No, but I've eaten a lot of them hard boiled. 

What song has most affected your life?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Amazing Grace. Probably followed by Don't Eat the Yellow Snow.

What breed of dog do you prefer for your home or farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jack Russell Terrier

Do you watch the same movie more than once?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Absolutely. Watching Robin Hood (1938 version) as I write this, probably for the 10th time.

What temp do you try to maintain in the Winter inside the house?


----------



## SimplerTimez

In a seasonally affected home, I kept it 55 to use less wood. Here in Florida, whatever the outside temperature is, as my doors and windows are open down to the 40's, resulting in about 50-60 degrees on the coldest days so far.

Have you ever seen a sea turtle nest?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I'd like to. They nest on several of Georgia's barrier islands.

What was the last silly injury you caused yourself by being careless?


----------



## vicker

Going down that back steps during the ice storm barefoot. I was looking at other things and missed the bottom step, scraped the skin of my heel and Achilles' tendon, hurt like heck but not serious. 

What is your favorite apple ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It varies with me, everything from a Granny Smith to a Fuji, Golden Delicious to a Gala. More than sweetness, it's the texture for me. Just don't like a mealy apple at all.

What fresh fruit do you have in your house right now?


----------



## Marilyn

Bananas, Bosc pears, apples, oranges, red grapefruit. The oranges were from a fund raiser, the rest is because I can't walk through a produce dept in the winter without drooling.

What's your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure, but I do remember getting some books from older cousins who were school teachers. They had me reading Tom Sawyer before first grade. Still enjoy reading when I can find the time.

What's the largest boat you have ever travelled on/in?


----------



## vicker

A couple of ferries I've ridden. 

Have you ever eaten skid ink?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Does this involve licking someone's tattoo or something?  I don't even know what it is, so, no - not to my knowledge, lol! (unless your phone auto-corrected squid ink to skid ink - that answer would also be no!)

Of course, I have to ask the question back now. Have you ever eaten skid ink?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, or any other ink , that I know of? What is the strangest thing, that you ever ate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oysters on the half shell?
Rattle snake

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

The processed stuff, that they call food nowadays! I can't even pronounce some of the names of the ingredients-chemicals I am sure! Do you make a conscious effort, to try and fuel your body, with the best food possible?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I strive for balance in my diet. I try to eat one high fiber meal and one vegetable meal per day. A third meal might be a hamburger/sandwich/Snicker's bar. So I guess it goes fiber, veggies, and junk, pretty much in that order

Is Monday the first day of your typical work week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am "Retired", so my work week no longer exists. What is the most difficult work, that you perform, on your Homestead?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Putting square bales up in the loft in the middle of the Summer. It's hot, sticky, and dirty work. You know, the kind of job you want to hire a teenager to do.

What part time jobs did you have as a teenager in high school?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I pumped gas, worked as a Farmhand, Caddied, Mowed lawns, shoveled driveways, was the local "Handyman", for the older people nearby. Do you think Kids nowadays, have as many opportunities to earn money , as Kids did, in the 50's, 60's, and 70's?


----------



## arnie

Now that i'm retired I often joke saying "every day is Saterday" and the work week starts on the first and ends on the 31st . hoeing weeds more due to the monotony and the heat of summer combined .haying is now all done in the seat of the tractor with no more square bales but big round ones.
we make sourgum mallasses and have a stir off in the fall ; Do you put on an regular get together like a pot luck piccnic . summer sweet corn celibration . welcome spring time BBQ. Hog roast where you just invite every one whos willing to come ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Arnie, I don't-I have small get togethers , with Family/Friends, but nothing Large. I have been to many, of these big parties, over the years, and they sure can be fun, and I always contribute, one way or the other. I think the guy/girl, with the roaster/spit, has a great gig, cause he gets paid, and gets to party all summer long!; Do you have your own spit/roaster?


----------



## arnie

a 55 gallon drum turnen into a bbq and a roaster/smoker but about 35 gallon drum size . I also like the pot luck type get togethers where every one gets to show off their specialty . but smaller family & close friends are always the best .do you always have a "Work in progress " like a old truck or tractor being resurrected or a barn smokehouse or even a art project painting or sculpture ;just something that you piddle away at a few hours now n then . OR do you dive in and work with a fever start to finnish on each project ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dive in, get after it with vigor...and complete it.
If I can't do it myself, I get my kids involved so I can see it completed!!

Do you find safety in numbers, or are you comfortable alone?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Very comfortable alone, but I don't mind company either. It's all good.

Which do you read more often, books or magazines?


----------



## vicker

Books, by far. I go through a magazine in less than 30 minutes, and all the adds pee me off. 

Do you have a bird species that you like to see?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Love to watch the hummingbirds work the hanging baskets in Summer. They are very aggressive, territorial little birds for sure.

What raptors do you most often see in your area?


----------



## vicker

Mostly redtailed and Cooper's Hawks, but I saw a Bald Eagle a couple of weeks ago. That was the first one I have seen around here. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just red tailed hawks around here, but I'm glad to say we have a lot of them now. For years we didn't seen many, but they are back now. Another good sign is the return of the buzzards and bats. We had lots when I was a boy growing up here, but they pretty much disappeared for 20-30 years. Now I want to start seeing hordes of dragon flies.

What's the nearest river to your home?


----------



## vicker

The Congaree River. It's a pretty good ole river 

Do you like to swim in rivers?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Haven't gone swimming in a while, but the last few times it was salt water during a snorkeling excursion. Don't mind swimming in rivers, but it usually happens only when I get dumped out of a boat or raft.

Are you OK on rocking/rolling boats or do you need pills to insure you keep lunch down?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Apparently I have decent sea legs, but it has been a while since I've been out on the water in truth.

Ever been on a Catamaran?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not on the open sea, just moored at the dock. 

Ever took one of the tunnels that go under the ocean/large rivers?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I don't think so, if I did, I don't recall doing so. Been through plenty that go through mountains though 

Would you cross a rope bridge over a gorge like you see in the movies often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. I have walked on those type bridges, but generally it's been just over rivers.

Have you been to the Grand Canyon and walked out on the skywalk?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I've been to the Grand Canyon, but long before the Skywalk was built. We went down into the Canyon on mules 

What natural monument/park/exhibit has captured your fancy the most?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The "Royal Gorge" in Colorado, had the highest suspension bridge in the world at the time.(1981); Do you fear "extreme" heights


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am VERY uncomfortable with heights, period.
Like standing on the second floor of a mall, that you can see the first floor via a railing.

Have you ever, conquered a fear?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No,I have not, I have found ways to "calm myself down", and "Talk myself into facing a fear". But the fear is still there? Are you willing to- "face your fears", or are you more likely to just step back, or not follow through?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Generally I barge on through. Might as well get it over with, whatever you're dealing with.

Do you have curtains, blinds, or both on your windows?


----------



## roadless

Both.

How would you describe your decor?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe country eclectic? I really don't know. There's lot of natural oak, hickory, and pine. Probably looks more like a guy place than a girl place, and I'm OK with that.

Do you like porches, and if so, what furniture do you prefer on them?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Love porches! Rocker, swing or a glider in preferential order.

Do you hang or put plants on your porch, if you have one? If so, what kinds?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I hang them on the front porch between the columns. Usually the baskets include ivy and some type flower that blooms till frost. For the last couple of years I've put green or purple sweet potato vines in the mix also.

Read any books lately that you can recommend to others?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Signs and Seasons by John Burroughs, The Stations of Solitude, and re-reading Gift From the Sea. 

Do you have a book or two that you read, and re-read?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Read the Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, and Dune a couple of times.

Is there a CD/album you've bought multiple times?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. The Bible, but that's about it.
2. No?

Do you enjoy cook books?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think LZ5 owes me a Coke.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pinch, Poke, I owe you a coke?


----------



## vicker

Y'all work that out between yourselves. 
Yes, I love cookbooks. 
Have you ever been naked in the rain?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Uh....yep. A couple times ;-)

Are collards hard to make correctly?


----------



## vicker

Not at all, just cook them the way that is correct for you.  You can simmer them over very low heat, with a little fat, for several hours (traditional in these parts), or sautÃ© them with onion and garlic in olive oil with a little soy sauce (my favorite way). The trick is to wash them well to remove any sand, remove the larger parts of the stems (if you wish), stack them, roll them into a big cigar shape longways and slice thinly across the grain. Collards are a bit different from other greens, in that they are very hearty and can almost stand alone for a meal. 

How would you like to be remembered ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When people think of me I want them to laugh, then say "dang, she sure did love people".
When my kids think of me? I want them to think "dang, she really did love our guts out like she said".

Same


----------



## vicker

I suppose I'd like to be remembered as having been good and kind, and enjoying my journey through this world, always quick to laugh, but quick to cry as well.

Do you own a wok?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not at this time...but it's on the list!!

Do you stir fry often?


----------



## vicker

Mostly just fried rice, but that is what I cook my collards in also. Do the onions and garlic in the oil, then toss in the collards, salt and pepper and soy sauce. Stir for a bit and the greens will release their moisture, put a top on and steam for a few minutes and then remove the top, turn up the heat (if it ain't already up) and cook till the moisture is about gone and you get some caramelization. Mmmm

Is there anything you know that you don't do well and don't expect to be able to change?


----------



## summerdaze

Yeah, I can't play Tether-ball for squat! It'll look like the ball is lined up perfectly with my fist, and then I'll completely miss it altogether! It's embarrassing to just keep punchin' air!

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## vicker

Yes, but that was when they were large and had a flat top. I wouldn't try it now. 

When do you buy new tires?


----------



## arnie

I like to have pretty good tires as a person who came from a large working family in road construction with not much extra cash I have had more than my share of flat tires and working underneath old trucks .I really dred fixing flats .so if I can afford good tires and batterys cause its no fun being on the side of the highway . so to anser the question I buy tires when I begin to feel unsafe or the start spinning a lot on these hilly dirt roads . do you put much faith in triple A or other things of this type of auto rescue?? I heard lots of new cars don't even come with spare tires


----------



## vicker

I think it is silly to expect someone to come rescue you at your convenience. I doubt it happens very often. I can't imagine going very far knowing I had no spare tire. I will also have equipment necessary to supplement the crappy jack and wrench that come with most cars. 

Do you enjoy getting little children in trouble with their parents?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, sometimes when the opportunities arise, I buy especially loud gifts that can be used inside the house. In most of these cases, it is payback, so I have absolutely no guilt.

Do you remember at what age you started reading?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

Fast walker or slow walker?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Been accused of being both. When I'm on a trail with scenery, I take my time. If I'm heading down the hall to the men's room (or some other very important appointment), I tend to walk faster. Come to think of it, since I have very few important appointments now, I probably walk slower than I once did.

Do you routinely keep some type of cola/soda (Coke, Pepsi, Dr. Pepper) in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, not anymore. Have not bought soda in months.

Do you drink bottled water?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do sometimes; Is your coffee "strong?"


----------



## vicker

I do, but only because I don't drink sodas. When home I just drink water from the faucet.
Yes,strong coffee.

Do you recycle?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Every Saturday,at the Twp. garage* Does your community have a recycle area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not know about my community, but the one I work in does.
Recycle at work, yes.
Coffee strong

Would you rather host a dinner party, or just be a participant?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would prefer to participate; Would you ever go on a "cruise"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

NOPE
Too many people in too many tight spaces......
I would have to get AND STAY white girl wasted to handle it!!

Have you been on a cruise?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Never; Don't like the idea either; Do you enjoy boating?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I haven't been in FOREVER, but as a child, yes I did, and I imagine I would today.
As long as the lake was not crowded.

At the fair: Midway or No Midway?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try and cover the whole scene*, prefer the barns/exhibits; Have you ever been to a "State" fair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have taken the kids every year (minus 2013) since they were babies.
It was 'our' big day!
Got their at 5 am to watch the balloon race and left around 3-4pm.
I love the State Fair.
They are talking about selling beer at the fair next year.
I do not like that at all.....

Do you think it's a good idea to remove soda machines from high schools?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, we did not have one, and we turned out alright* (lol); Do you enjoy "holding hands", in public crowds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....if I am crowded (a lot of ppl in my hula hoop of doom (personal space) ) already? I do not want someone touching me.
Now....if one of my kids (adults) wanted to hold my hand so they didn't lose me? Then yes I would definitely hold their hands.

Favorite 'area' of the State Fair?


----------



## roadless

Yes, I like the connection.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Imagine a person with a regular size hula hoop around their waste, and they are standing perfectly in the center of the hula hoop.
ALL the space inside the hula hoop is "the personal space zone". About 2 feet in all directions. 
When someone is in 'that space' for me, it is an invasion of my personal space.....or the hula hoop of doom...hahahhahhahah


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a hoop too!, and I don't like people,"all up in my space either"-but I have shared my space before,and it was "warm, friendly,and safe-I hope I can feel that again someday*The Animal Barns*- I like to go early in the Fair , before the place gets trashed; Have you ever entered an exhibit in a fair, or would you like to?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but my baby has. Won a blue ribbon two years in a row.
I love to look at the things the kids have created.

What is your least favorite part of the fair?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The mess, I can't believe what pigs people can be sometimes, garbage on the ground, etc. I always wear my boots to the fair, do you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

8 our of 10 times I leave this place, I'm wearing a pair of Clark or Sperry casual slip ons. I'll wear boots if the weather is bad or I expect to be in brush/muck. For work around the farm I keep three pair of boots/shoes on the front porch: low top leather work shoes, low top muck boots, and hi top muck boots.

How many pairs of shoes (all types) do you own?


----------



## vicker

1 pair if steel toed work boots. (Red Wing)
1 dressy western boots
1 sneakers
1 light hikers
1 pair of muck boots
And I need a new pair of Tevas

Do you polish your work boots?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I try to keep an old pair of Vasque Sundowners oiled up. They are great hiking shoes, but the new ones are made in China. Not so sure they would be as good, so I'm trying to keep the old ones around for a while.

How old do the you think your oldest coat is, one you still use routinely?


----------



## roadless

My leather motorcycle jacket is 25 years old and I bought it used.

What is your most treasured material possession?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It would have been my great great grandfather's gold watch, one he carried through the Civil War. Unfortunately, it was stolen many years ago when our house was robbed. After that Dad installed locks on the doors. I still have my grandfather's school desk, and that's special to me also. I was named for both those forefathers.

Do you routinely buy a newspaper, local or otherwise?


----------



## vicker

Yes, here they are awfully crappy, but I buy them anyway lol

What is the largest amount of old newspapers you have accumulated?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I quit getting the "paper" newspaper a while back and now subscribe to the e-version, but before that I would save a stack about 5-6 feet tall in a couple of places in the house. I used it to wrap firewood before bringing it into the house in the Winter, and it helped (a lot actually) to keep debris from falling onto the floor.

Do your cars/trucks have manually or electronically controlled door windows?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Electronically controlled. 

Have you ever stopped to help a stranger on the side of the road?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have ,many times; Have you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, a few times. 

Have you ever hesitated on calling the police during a loud neighbor's domestic issue?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thankfully, I've never had to deal with that kind of situation.

Have you ever tried your hand at painting, sculpting, or some other artistic endeavor?


----------



## vicker

I've painted and drawn some, made pottery and wood carving.

I would and have called the law over a domestic dispute in a skinny minute. No hesitation. 

Would you try to someone you loved if they had committed a serious crime?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure I understand the question, but if it is would you/could you love someone who committed a serious crime, my answer would be maybe.

What size bed do you usually sleep on at night?


----------



## wcargr72

Weekend was very full...how long you been around, we are newbies?


----------



## wcargr72

We have a queen.. Been homesteading long?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

About 5 ish years. Looking forward to gettin' serious soon!!

Do you have a piece of clothing, from the 90's, that still fits?


----------



## vicker

Yes, I have a hat. 

Sorry, I meant would you try try to PROTECT someone you loved who had committed a serious crime?


----------



## Twp.Tom

54 years of Homesteading, How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If the crime was in the past, and had time served and restitution has been made....yes.
If it was one of my kids.....yes. Period.

What is your favorite piece of clothing?


----------



## vicker

I am honestly un-attached to material things and very flexible when it comes to clothing. I think the piece that I once had, that I liked the most, was a simple sarong. 

Do you give many gifts?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love to give gifts...LOVE IT.

Do you prefer to give or receive?


----------



## vicker

I feel very awkward receiving a gift. Compliments embarrass me too, I don't know why. I do love to give gifts, and compliments. So, I prefer to give. 

If you could give a person any one thing, what would you give them?


----------



## roadless

A belief that all will be well, no matter what is going on in their life, and chocolate, that always helps!

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

The gift of Life ( save a life), Do you Prefer to visit Friends, or would you rather ,they visit you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now, I would rather go to them...
BUT under different circumstances, I LOVE having people over.

Do you like to cook for a crowd?


----------



## wcargr72

Yes love cooking for a crowd, have 7 kiddos so always been a big dinner... What state are you in.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually in a confused state, but I'm physically located in north(ish) Georgia.

Other than where you currently reside, which state, province, country do you think you would like to settle in to live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

South. NC/SC/GA/FLA

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pa., Mi., WV.- Have you ever spent a Summer, South of the Mason Dixon, How hot was it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Except for vacations, all my Summers have been spent south of the Mason Dixon. Typical high in July-August is 90F degree, but the humidity, or lack thereof, plays a huge part in your comfort. We're are at about 1200 feet above sea level here, which helps. On many days, we are cooler than Chicago, Billings, or Sioux Falls. On most days we are cooler than St. Louis. People are getting by in all those places, so it is very doable to live in the South...but I do suggest having a high efficiency whole house AC system, and after this Winter, a high efficiency heating system as well. 

Have you ever owned a home with a heat pump?


----------



## trish4prez

I have a heat pump in my house now. It's performed well this winter.

What do you consider to be your normal indoor temperature, and does it vary with the season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

80 in summer (ceiiling fans)
64 in the winter (electric blankets)

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

Summer-about 80
Winter-about 70, 
Every year is different here, Last summer, I only used central air 3 days, the summer before, we used it at least 30. Do you try to keep the "cool", in the house in the summer-keeping curtains/blinds/doors, closed till late afternoon?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My house was built to stay cool, with high ceilings, a radiant barrier in the attic, covered porches on the south side, and reflective blinds on sun exposed windows. Some of that works against me in the Winter, but I can always throw an extra log in the wood stove. Love to cut wood on a nice cool, Winter's day, and it's good exercise too.

Other than gardening, what other seasonal chores do you have at your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mowing grass, routine home maintenance.

Is the sun shining at your house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, off and on,some clouds, cool 15 degrees brrrrr; Do you plan on making any "Major changes", in your Lifestyle this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Um YEAH!!! I am so excited, freaked out, pumped.....

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure it's a lifestyle change, but I'm planning/hoping to travel this Summer rather than raise/preserve a garden.

Do you do any of the routine maintenance on your car/truck or take it to the shop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do all of my own wrenching,unless its something I am not comfortable with-engine rebuilds, tranny rebuilds, major body work. Do you "Baby your rides", or do you drive em' hard?


----------



## Jaclynne

Baby them, I expect they'll need to last for years.

How far will you go to 'help out' a family member or friend? Loan money, open your house, etc?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would do almost anything to help my Family, and Friends-within reason*, Do you see a collapse in society coming?


----------



## Jaclynne

I think its happening in slow motion. Some of us will never even recognize it.

Same question...


----------



## vicker

No, I don't see it at all. I see society nearing a time of great strides and prosperity. 

How comfortable would you be without modern conveniences. (Hot cold running water, refrigeration, electricity)?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'd survive, but not be very comfortable. AC, refrigeration, and running water are very nice things in my book.

Have you ever lived in a home that had an outhouse?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but my grammy did, and when we visited, we had to go out back to potty.

What could you do without if you had to? A/C or Heat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

AC I guess. If it was AC or furnace (and I could keep the wood stove), I'd ditch the furnace.

Do you ever have bonfires or campfires in your yard?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, no fire pit here  My neighbors do, when they aren't fighting loudly 

What's your favored 'scent' wood for an outside fire?


----------



## vicker

Yes. Not big bonfires, but cozy fires. 

Have you ever tried chunks of fillet mignon cooked on a stick over a fire? (You really should)


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyes. Would love to do it again! Only once though.

What's your favorite 'bonfire' food (other than filet mignon, lol!)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe hickory for the smoke.

I should cook more over the open fire, but it's just too easy to open the kitchen door and turn the gas grill on.

Edited to add: marshmellows for the bonfire.

Do you remember the last time you made roasted marshmellows?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I have not, but I do have an end of a loin in the freezer......maybe when we thaw out I can give it a shot!!
2. Marshmellow's
3. Last summer

Do you like 'smoked' meat?


----------



## vicker

I do. I really like maple for pork, blah blah... It can be over done or done wrong. 

Have you done your taxes yet?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope. But it is on my to-do list (down a bit)

Like s'mores?


----------



## vicker

No, I'm not a big sugar eater. I mean, they're good , but not appealing to me.


----------



## SimplerTimez

And sir, where is your question?


----------



## vicker

Doh!!

When was the last time you embarrassed yourself?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yesterday morning at work, when discussing a visiting engineer named Nick. :sob:

And you, when was the last time you embarrassed yourself? <laughing>


----------



## vicker

About 2 seconds ago. 

Do blonds have more fun?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'll have to take a poll. Although, I have been a brunette and a red head too at times, and always had fun.

Do you find joy in the little things?


----------



## vicker

All the time. All the time. 

Do you know the value of pain?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do, with every bout of pain in my life, new lessons for living were learned. I have a deeper understanding as to what the important things of life are. I come to terms with my powerlessness over people's thoughts and actions, pain is a springboard forward. 


What is something you learned the hard way?


----------



## Twp.Tom

How to appreciate my wife, after she was gone; Do you have Spring/Summer clothes, poised,ready to wear?


----------



## roadless

No I don't, they are not even in this state.

What would we be surprised to know about you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

That I am very much like the guy, sitting here typing, what you read, is what you get*, are you Socially shy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not at all.
I have learned when to shut my mouth though....

Where do you socialize?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not learned when to shut my mouth, I still blurt things out occasionally * I socialize,at home,with my Friends/Neighbors-ay their homes, in town-doing business, shopping, and outdoors, once it warms up. What is your favorite Spring activity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ANYTHING that gets my hands in the dirt. Garden, flowers, clearing out last years plants.....Just being outside in my boots and shorts, with the sun on my face, OH MY I cannot wait!!

Have you intentionally put yourself in a position that the sole purpose was to socialize?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, when I attend a Party,function, gathering, I expect to talk to, listen to, and meet many people that I have never met before. It is fun*-I Love to meet people*, Do you wear gloves, when the job gets rough, and abrasive, or do you go "gloveless"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not wear gloves when I plant, as I want to feel the dirt...
Usually when the job is prickly (picking raspberries) or repetitive (tilling=blisters).
My hands have to be somewhat presentable for work!!

Tank top or short sleeves when working in the yard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like tanks, when it gets hot/sticky, when the sun is beating down (midday), I like to wear a white shirt/wide brimmed straw hat*. Have you ever eaten a Morel mushroom?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and they are ok.

Have you ever dined on Elk?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not, I imagine it is good (wild game), Do you plan to "minimize", your personal belongings this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes.
The first week of March is "good will week".....meaning it's gonna be like a firesale around here. I am down sizing TREMENDOUSLY. 

When 'down sizing' do you get sentimental about 'the kids' stuff?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I only have one son, and he was raised by his Mother, so she has all of his "kid stuff"- I do have plenty of photos-will always keep those. I do get sentimental about "things" , but I really want to lighten my load. I am 54,and I feel this is the last "quarter", and I am hoping for double overtime*. Do you have a "community" clean-up day, where you can pitch things in a dumpster, at your community center?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not know.
Most of what I have is still useable, so I will donate it all to Good will.
When something breaks beyond repair, papers, junk mail, etc....that stuff goes STRAIGHT into the trash for me.

What do you enjoy most about 'purging'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The "Freedom", that comes with living simple*, If I was not here, I would enjoy traveling . Where would you like to visit, if time/money , were no object?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Israel 
Italy
Greece

Rockies
Smokies
Blue Ridge 

Florida
GA
NC
SC

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

Asia, Europe, Africa, South America- A "world tour', I don't watch much Tv, but I do enjoy watching Rick Steeves, and the Travel channels. Do you ever watch any of these shows?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.
I watch "some" Food Network, NHL, NHRA....
I do not sit still well....lots of kinetic energy.

When you go down the band-aid isle, do you feel overwhelmed by the insane amount of choices for a simple band-aid?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, by the time you find the band aid that you need, your wound is almost healed!, Do you prefer to shop in smaller stores, or "superstores"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Super. One stop, saves gas and time....and I like 'the space'.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I go to Wallyworld monthly, and shop at the two local small town grocer's weekly-all pretty competitive in price. Are you "in, and out" when shopping, or do you take your time?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

List in hand, coupons sorted, execute, out.
I love grocery shopping....but when it's busy, I just want out!!
You are a brave many Charlie Brown, going to the wallyworld....

What is one type of store you can take your time in, and enjoy looking at everything?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Outdoor outfitters, ( Cabellas, Bass pro shops, Fin Fur Feather), Do you have a Dollar General , nearby-they have become very popular here-Kind of replaced Lawsons, and Convenient?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes plenty of Dollar Generals. I get my ball jars, lids and bands on the super cheap there.

What item do you pay a premium for?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gasoline, Meat, Ammo, other than that,I shop, and always try to get the best deal. are your dogs missing, being outside, mine are, in the Picture Bella is looking like she wants to go out and play?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They HATE the cold. They hate the wind.
They are ready for spring!!
They run the garden when I am out working, and they love it!!

Are you expecting another winter storm?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, this weekend, possibly up to a foot of new snow-going out to forage more firewood soon. I'll go to town(4miles away), and get whatever I need (not much), and then prepare for the next onslaught . Do you use your 4 wheel drive on the road in the winter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Just to get off the property and down my front street, then back to 2wd.

Are you 'ok' with this new storm, or is it about the last straw for you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am Ok, We are just one step closer, with each passing storm***** I will go out and play in it ,if I can. Do you wear coveralls outside in the winter? I do, quite often*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I am only outside to get in the car and go to work / grocery.

Do you consider yourself laid back or high strung?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would say I am laid back, until I get wound up*, So I suppose I am a little of both, and somewhere in between at times. I am usually more laid back in the evening, when the day is done* Were /are you very athletic?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Used to be for sure.Track, Softball, Touchfoot ball.
I am 'in shape' but my 'athletic ability' has 'worn out'.
3 knee surgeries and a blown disc say no running/jumpin/skiing...

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I was very athletic-I think I just about did it all-lots of thrillseeking too!, Today, 5 herniated discs (competitive weightlifter), My cardiovascular system is clogged, artheriosclerosis, ( need roto-rooter), and my energy levels have declined-I am good for short bursts, so that's what I do. What is/was your favorite physical activity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Was playing softball / Fav today? Probably working. It's a workout....
Anything that gets my endorphins and 'happy chemicals' kickin really!!

Do you take a 'day of rest' where you do little or nothing for a day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sometimes. I usually stay in on bad weather days and do simple, less physical "stuff".

Do you keep notes around the house to remind you to do things?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep
Live and die by the list and post it note!!

Do you assign tasks for each day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I try to make plans the night /day before. Do you fly the U.S. Flag,at your house?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I used to kid the folks at work that my family includes members who have been decorated both fighting for and against the United States, so I didn't know which flag to fly. Most of the time they laughed, but one lady from Wisconsin didn't think it was funny. She didn't have much of a sense of humor.

Do people put in your area put crosses or other memorials on the side of the road where loved ones died?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I do not have a pole....but when I move, I will put up a 3 poles, one for the American flag, one for Army (future SIL) and one for Marines (youngest daughter).
2. Yes they do

Do you give dirty looks when the National Anthem is playing and people are talking?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My undivided attention, is on the Flag during the "National Anthem", as a young boy(about 5), I was sitting down once when it was being Played-My dad wacked me a good one!-never forgot that-he explained why also. Do you think Americans really realize, what a great Country we have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Bunch a whinyass ingrates looking for a free ride.
Wouldn't know an honest days worth of work if it took their heads off.

Do you believe in 2nd chances?


----------



## trish4prez

Yes, and 3rd chances, and sometimes 4th chances, dependent somewhat on the offense and the offender. 

How many chances do you give an unrelated adult on minor issues?


----------



## arnie

minor stuff I may let it go like water off a ducks back figgering let a fool be a fool.just never trust em or give a good reference . big stuff just liable to shun em for life for #1.could you go for a couple weeks with out going to the grocery store ?


----------



## Twobottom

Yes I go to the grocery about twice a month. Do you keep livestock?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, there's 18 cows in the pasture right now, and six goats. I expect more goats in the late Spring, that is if the new billy does his job.

Any movie playing at the theaters now that you want to see, but haven't?


----------



## vicker

12 years a slave. 

Are you planning a vacation?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

One to Peru/Machu Picchu starting next Friday, but the one I'm really looking forward to is a driving trip to Alaska this Summer. Lots of family will be in on that one, but the only booking so far is an RV in Anchorage.

Have you visited Canada, and if so, how many provinces?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Niagara Falls-just one, I think Quebec?, Do you Travel alone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rarely.....

Drive or Fly?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Both, Its a Luxury to fly. Do You ever eat a snack late at night ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

HAHAHAH I am starving, and going to make a sammich!!!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Made chocolate chip cookies this Evening* Sippin a Tea; What goes through your mind, before you fall asleep? Good Morning*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just say my prayers and head off to sleep.

Once the weather permits, how long do you think it will take to get your yard in good shape?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Minor maintenance, pulling weeds, in flower beds, pick up sticks,trim a few limbs on trees. I would say a couple of hours?, Do you have a Large "Lawn"-it seems like such a waste, unless you are into golf ,or sponsoring large yard activities?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. 5 acres. 7 hours of mowing!!
We used to ride dirtbikes....

are you ready for this snow storm?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, looking forward to playing in it if possible!, Do you point your vehicle toward the road, when you park it, before a storm-so you can get a running start?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4WD Jeep. Nope! I do park it in a way the wind does not blow into the engine...

Have you heard birds chirping recently?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, on the calm days, some Robins never left-2 Canadian Honkers, just arrived on the pond; Do you have to leash your pets outdoors,or can they roam free-honor system/


----------



## Laura Zone 5

JRT's....they are RUNNERS. They get a 'sniff' of a critter, they are nose down and gone. I leash and walk them. I would just die if I lost one.

Do you make a choice in the morning to see the good in the day ahead of you, even before it's happened??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I always try and "Greet" the day with a smile, more often than not, even though somedays-it's hard, Is Today looking Good to You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Crazy busy, but good! Should be busy at work tonight, and working with my favorite bartender!!

What are your plans this evening?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will be staying at home, I do not go out much in the evenings, dangerous driving-deer,buggies, hard to see. Tomorr ow night, I am planning on visiting one of my Friends, and his wife, a couple of miles from here. Have you met many people, in the area you live? I have been here for 11 years, and it seems like I have met so many Neighbors,and they have for the most part , been very friendly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not. Been here 11 years, know my immediate neighbors.
Raising kids, travel hockey, working 2 sometimes 3 jobs, gardening, canning....
Not much time to socialize!!
Next place I land, I hope to be more social!!

When did you notice your first grey hair?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In my early 40's, my hair is blonde/Brown, I call the other color "Platinum", Do you think men look better with long, or short hair?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, my younger brother is growing his hair longer for some reason, and it does not seem to suit him as much as when he cut it shorter. But hey, it's his head and his hair. Bald, short, long, it really doesn't make that much difference to me, for girls or guys. Although when I see bald women, I assume they are dealing with health issues.

Do you park your vehicles under a cover (garage, shed, etc.)?


----------



## arnie

no but its on the list of to dos .iv built a tractor /truck shed .but it was soon taken over by a cane mill furnace and picknic table another became the rabbit shed . I remind myself of this (between cookouts) when mechanic work has to be done in the wet or blairing sun and i'm walking between differint places looking for tools ; gotta get organized some day .
how about you have you got a tool box neatly organized and in the garage ready next to your shiney truck .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do have a garage with just enough room to park, but my tools are scattered to kingdom come. Every time I walk into the part of the garage where I store mowers, tools, fuel, oil, parts, etc., I want to turn and run the other way. It needs organizing and cleaning in the worst way.

Do you play music while working on tasks, either inside or outside?


----------



## arnie

sure do theres one of those big getto blasters in the shed next to the garden some times I just forget to turn it off for days
do you like bluegrass music


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do like bluegrass. Somewhere around here I've got Bill Monroe's complete music collection and some Flatt and Scruggs too. They have a bluegrass festival just up the road at Raccoon Creek each year, and they get some pretty good acts to show up.

Is there a place near you that has live music on a routine basis?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, several. Plus they have concerts on the beach once it warms up.

Are there any good piano joints near you?


----------



## arnie

yes several (Look where I live)
do you always cook to much


----------



## arnie

opps no bars dry county 
same ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Right now with my kitchen restrictions, I don't think I could get accused of cooking too much, lol! When I lived on my place and had a big kitchen, yes!

Piano or cello?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess piano, at least there are several CD's of piano solos in the house/car, and no cello. I like to hear the cello though.

Was music encouraged in your family growing up?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Music WAS my family (and still is). I am currently the only non-involved musically person in my entire extended family (discounting my kids, who only play the radio).

What type of music that your parents liked, do you like?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Older country/western/folk and gospel. They were not much into rock from any decade.

Have you ever seen a play/musical on Broadway or London's West End?


----------



## vicker

No, but I've seen lots of professional ballet. I'd love to, though, and then go to a good pig pick'n. 

Have you ever pecked on a "real" piano? Like a fancy upright?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have, But I am not very skilled-Love the sound *-What is your favorite musical Sound?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hmmm, it's a toss-up between piano and cello, with dulcimer thrown in as well.

Have you ever been to a Renaissance Faire?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, I dressed up and everything! I had a boyfriend in high school that was involved in that type of stuff. It was fun. 

What time period do you wish you had been born in?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Probably the 30's - 40's would have fit me well - I like the clothing styles, pin-up girls were sensual and not tawdry, high heels become fashionable and Oooh those divine hats with the netting  But that also covered the Depression and WWII, and I'd have had to ration butter and sugar. Always good and bad in every time period.

Have you ever done those period photo shoots?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've not done that.

Do you remember your last traffic ticket (...or if you've never gotten one kudos to you)?


----------



## Raeven

Um. Yes. I was driving home from California through a canyon road that was well known to me and said to the person with whom I was traveling, "The CHP really like to hang out on roads like this," just as I sped round a curve and got caught by one. :ashamed: On the bright side, there was Traffic School, so it got dropped from my record.

What food do you absolutely detest?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fishy smelling/tasting fish.

Had any good nights for stargazing lately?


----------



## Raeven

As a matter of fact, yes -- last Tuesday night was stunning. Clear, and I have no ambient light. I stayed out for awhile till I got a crick in my neck. 

What book do you look forward to reading that you haven't yet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never read "Catcher in the Rye", and I should. Just saw a PBS special on Salinger, who kinda'/sorta' became a recluse after becoming famous for his one best seller.

Do you think you would enjoy or loathe fame?


----------



## Raeven

Ooohh, easy one. I would loathe it. I'd be in the tabloids non-stop. 

What thing have you built with your own two hands about which you are most pleased?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the pastures are turning out nicely, but it involved more than my hands, a good bit of tractor work for sure. I designed and built most of the house and barns, but I did hire some of it out. There was also lots of help from family.

Do you get your water from a municipal source, well, spring, or some other source?


----------



## Raeven

Very impressive, RW!!

I'm on a good well, but in a pinch I've also got 3 year-round creeks, a pond and a year-round spring. The spring waters the livestock -- nice! Water is not a problem here.

What life's experience do you regret not having when you were young enough to do it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There are times I wish I had attempted a marathon, but I go for a jog and get over it pretty quickly.

How many people have a key to your home?


----------



## Raeven

Just one other, but four others have fobs to the gate as well as keys to same.

Are you friendly with your neighbors (exclusive of family members who live nearby)?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Very close to some (who are not family). One was born a few hours after me in the same hospital. We went to school together, played ball together, and it seems we see each other at way too many funerals these days. On the other end of the spectrum, there are 8-10 houses west of me that are all within easy walking distance, and I know not one of them. Use to know everybody in this community.

Do you shop much on-line (Amazon, Walmart.com, etc.)?


----------



## Raeven

Hmmm... I don't shop much, period. But I do download books to my Kindle from Amazon when I have time to read them.

What one thing would you change about the world today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think the world needs more empathetic souls, not self centered ones.

Have you ever considered any non-traditional livestock for your homestead/farm/future farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not. 

Do you know how to well-witch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't, but I find it very interesting- Do you have water running under you property (underground spring)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do. My son and I found it water witchin'.

Do you ever do "personality" quizzes online, just for fun, but they are right???


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have done such quizzes for fun, and yes, sometimes they are correct . Did you get any snow last night, we have 3" more, as of this morning-much more on the way****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's snowing now with more on the way.
I don't care. I am going shopping today.

Type A or Type B personality?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hahahahah-Type "A"-all the way !! Go,Go,Go, ever since I can remember-could not sit still*-getting much more patient, as I mature, What awakens you in the morning, Yourself, the pets, or an alarm clock?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Insomnia...light.....
I only set an alarm when I have to be somewhere.

Are you as "type A" today as you were 25 years ago?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I think I have changed over the years,and tried to make it "work for me", plus age has slowed me down-or I would still be running** Do you like to work alone,or with others?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably more of an A- or B+, and I'm pretty much the same as 25 years ago, except that now I get to enjoy stuff more now. Maybe I'm an A- moving to a B+. 

Sorry I was late: Like working alone and with others. It's all good. 

When you go fishing in your area, what you usually catch...if you catch anything?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. With others. I love being around people (I like_
2. I have not been fishin' in years, told myself I'm gonna do that this year.

When shopping, do you 'smell' or 'touch' things to make sure they are real? (like leather)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I do like to handle the merchandise-unless its fragile( was always told -put that down-you'll break that!), Do you have a large area to snow shovel?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends. If it's deep or drifty? About 3 acres of drive way.

If you never shoveled snow again, would you miss it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I am not supposed to be shoveling anyway (too many heart attacks Drs. orders), but I do any way (stubborn-won't quit). I do try to keep it to a minimum, I have a 7' blade on my tractor,for when it gets deep. Have you ever ice fished?-its fun*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Nothing fun about being out in the cold!! HA HA

When do humans 'outgrow' restless irritation?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think that they do, I think we have to learn to be more tolerable, and also know when we can change something, or that something is "out of our control". If someone was really "restless", I would recommend-Prayer, meditation, visualization ,-and a great "cure" for restlessness, is Hard work-You will want to rest then!, If the Ice shanty,was warm (small heater)and you were dressed warm, would you still consider it cold?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

yes. if I cannot walk in bare feet, it's cold!!
I'd try it....but I cannot say that I would enjoy it, or look forward to doing it again.

Do you use your local library?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I used to frequent the Library with my late Wife, I enjoy reading-especially learning-great thirst for Knowledge, as I have grown older. Have you educated yourself, via your PC?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really. I love the library. I am too ADD for the computer.
If I find something online that has clear instructions (recipe - how to build - etc) then I print, and read it.

What do you see in this piece of art?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I see a Lady with Bangs, sitting on a stool,writing on paper. Have you ever taken an Ink blot test , I did with the school psychologist about 45 years ago-She said I was not crazy! (I asked)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, blot test.
Do not remember results....I was under A LOT of 'stress' when I took it.

What is the most positive memory of high school?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Graduating, finishing, being done with it! (I did enjoy the socializing, friendships) Were you an "above average student"


----------



## roadless

Not at all. My education was sporadic. The last grade I completed was the 8th. If it hadn't been for my love of reading who knows where I would be. I have a GED, and once I got my life sorted out I went to college and have a BA and ironically have worked at a high school for the past 24 years!



Same question.


----------



## arnie

Yes and I got to take Honores classes in English , chemistry ,and math .only to find that when I went to a differint school I had to work harder in normal classes learning the nuts n bolts, instead of reading and discussing novels and such . I often wished I would have taken more shop classes to haved learned more mechanical skills. which I had to learn on my own through trial n error and takeing classes later inlife .did you find this true / have to self educate yourself to keep or advance yourself in a job.


----------



## Hornacopia

Twp.Tom said:


> I Do you take medicine when the doctor prescribes it?


Sometimes . . . sometimes not Recently was prescribed antibiotics for a finger trauma. Thought it was overkill, so I jut put them in the cupboard and used hot soaks and honey dressings. I miss having a doc that would listen to me and trust my knowledge.

Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I can play many*, I just can't carry a tune, or play well:sob:, All of my job training, has been "on the job"-Apprenticeships -always enjoyed working with the "older guys"-I learned more! Have you attended a trade school, or college?:nerd:


----------



## bajiay

yes, many...STILL!!! I'm officially brain-dead...

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## arnie

an old farmer in an old truck givin veggies n eggs away 
how bout you ?


----------



## bajiay

a doctor is my dream...or a Wellness Counselor...pretty much the same thing, different title and paycheck...

What is your favorite veggie?


----------



## arnie

i'm gonna say potatoes  cause tomatoes n water melons are fruit 
ever run heavy equipment or tractors


----------



## bajiay

I LOVE POTATOES!!! 

I've driven some tractors and a backhoe and bobcat...I think that's it... 
Not saying I'm proficient at it, but I turned them on and moved them...

What's for dinner?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It may just be raisin bran and skim milk tonight, if that. Had family over and ate a late lunch with too many ice cream sundaes for dessert.

Ever made a quiche, and if so what did you put in it other than eggs?


----------



## vicker

I've never made quiche, but I make frittatas. I put green onions, cheese, country ham, really what ever I have left over or in the fridge. 

What is your favorite condiment, sauce or relish?


----------



## arnie

sautÃ©ed onions n green peppers spinach breakfast sausage crumbled bacon American cheese . but just experimenting around i'm more a fan pancakes or biscits n gravy even omlets . i'm big on breakfast if i'v got company but if just me I go much simpler (an less dishes to wash) are you big on beakfast ?


----------



## arnie

catsup 
whats your favo-rite style of hot dog


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I eat a big breakfast, most mornings.

For hot dogs, I usually get the Hebrew National kosher dogs, but whatever the brand, I add mustard, onions, and relish. If I'm at the Varsity in Atlanta, I usually add chili too.

What's the oldest man made item that you own?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hmm, that I know the age of, a Schrade knife.

I like that question, so...What's the oldest man made item that you own?


----------



## bajiay

My daughter! haha!

What do you do when you're lonely?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I honestly don't think I've ever been lonely. Guess if I ever felt that way, I'd visit friends or family. 

Do you pray or meditate or do Yoga?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yoga, yes. Meditation...perhaps, but not in a prescribed form. I give thanks, if you consider that prayer.

Do you prefer to exercise in the morning or in the evening?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably late morning most of the time.

What juices do you normally keep in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Orange, Cranberry, Apple Cider

Is your hair the same color it was 20 years ago?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, it's gray now, and it was gray then.

What do you like to put on your pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Real butter and maple syrup (purest I guess)

Do you enjoy the zoo?


----------



## vicker

No, I hate zoos, though I did take my children on occasion. 

What time do you get up tomorrow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon the zoo. The more natural the setting the better.

Late as usual: Probably get up about 7:30ish.

Have you ever seen a buffalo in the wild?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, on my last trip to Kansas. I had to stop the car to let a mom and calf cross the road. They are HUGE!

Have you ever had buffalo prime rib?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.

Do you like turnips raw?


----------



## vicker

Yes I do. 

Do you like parsnips raw?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Why yes I do!

Do you like cabbage raw?


----------



## vicker

I do, particularly the stronger flavored and crunchy inner parts. 

Do you taste while you're cooking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I taste test along the way. Never can tell when I might confuse the sugar for the salt.

Do you have a special ring tone on your cell phone?


----------



## arnie

loud ring so I can hear it over the tractor or what ever 
do you have differint tunes for differint people ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but a friend has Stewie from Family Guy saying Mum, Mama, Mom, etc. over and over when her children call her...plus I think it even gets louder. I know it gets annoying.

Have you ever been to (or worked at) a saw mill, either circular or band type?


----------



## vicker

Yes, I worked at a hardwood sawmill in WV. We had a twin circle saw head rig. Started as a lumber stacker, moved to the edger an debarked operator, then to
Log scaler and log yard Forman. 

When counting cattle do you count the heads , or count the legs and divide by four?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Never had to count cattle?, Do the Road Maintenance Crews, use a lot of salt, where you live, or do they use sand and ash for ice ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Salt. They say sand tears up the road.

Did you get the 'big snow' they were calling for?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thank God that is north of us. We're getting rain followed by colder, clearer air later today. We had a beautiful Sunday though.

When you go grocery shopping, do you follow a pattern as you fill your basket and check items off your list?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being OCD.....I am a good time to watch when grocery shopping.
There truly is a method to my madness!!

Do you stick to your list like your life depends on it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No. I buy what I need, not what I want; Do you do a "perimeter first". then go through the middle isles?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I start in one corner and snake my way around....
I walk a very predictable pattern!

Do you enjoy grocery shopping?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I enjoy being there in the store, since I live in the country, I know many people in the store. What things have you noticed skyrocketing-pricewise ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Meat for sure.

Do you try new recipes often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not too often, unless it is something that I have tried, at a friends home, or someone has strongly suggested. I try to "mix it up", and eat different things that are "tried and true" Do you use coupons?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, paper and online. Saves me 20-30.00 every week.
I am not the crazed couponers on tv though.

What color are you today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not that often, mainly for the drug store sales.

Sorry late again: Taupe for the color.

What's bigger at your local supermarket, the dairy section or the beer/wine section?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am in Ohio-The Dairy!, Do you enjoy all of the different kinds of fresh cheese?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have yet to meet a cheese I don't like!!

How many grocery stores do you shop to fulfill your list?


----------



## Twp.Tom

There are 2 in town, and a couple of drug stores-I am usually able to get what I need in town. How big is your nearest town- mine is Wellington-approx. 5,000 people?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

By about 1/2 mile, Temple is closer to me than Villa Rica. Temple is maybe 3,000-4,000 people and Villa Rica is maybe 10,000-12,000 people. 

Do you have a clothes line for drying laundry, when weather permits?


----------



## roadless

Yes. 

Do you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Why yes*-and I really enjoy using it* reminds me of my Mom***, Do you hang clothes outside in the winter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I'm thinking about putting one up. It's the pollen that worries me here. My clean clothes would come back yellow in large parts of the Spring.

Slow again: No clothes hanging here period, but we hung it out in all seasons growing up. There didn't seem to be as much pollen then.

Do you have a major pollen season where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Different pollens, at different times of the year, I just give all of the hanged clothes, a couple of good shakes, before bringing them in.( snap em' like towels) Do you always use the same kind of detergent?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've got three or four kinds in the laundry room now, but I mostly use Tide.

How adventurous are you when it comes to learning new things/jobs/tasks ... are you afraid to fail?


----------



## vicker

Not afraid to fail. I do it a lot  I'll get it eventually, maybe.

How often do you wash your sneakers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I rarely wear sneakers (almost never), the pair I have , are almost ten years old. When I wash them, I usually do so in the summer with a hose, and high pressure water/soap-dry in the hot sun*-Twice a year*, Do you go barefoot around the homestead often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Barefoot in the house and on the porch all the time, even in Winter, but never outside, which leads to my question:

Ever lost a toe nail or finger nail while playing or working?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not-"Knock on wood", Do you like roller coaster rides?


----------



## bajiay

NO! My neck goes out easily so they make me sick. I like other rides.

Coffee this morning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Why yes, my normal 2 cups*, Coffee or Tea?


----------



## roadless

Coffee in the morning, tea later in the day.

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## vicker

Pie or cobbler. 

Are your kitchen knives sharp? Be honest now.


----------



## roadless

Um, no :ashamed:

Are yours?


----------



## vicker

Yes  that's a pet peeve of mine. 

Does your kitchen have any variety in salt choices?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, at least 4 kinds.

Do you like pre-ground salt or grind as you go?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Salt is pre ground, but there are a couple of pepper mills in the cupboard and on the dining table.

Do you like a change of seasons, or has this Winter convinced you that living in a more moderate climate might be best?


----------



## vicker

I like the seasons. WV was about perfect for me, four evenly spaced seasons. 

Do you read in bed?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes I do, often.

Do you have a TV in your bedroom?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Bedrooms are not for TV or any other electronic devices!!

Do you ever 'splurge' on yourself?


----------



## roadless

Yes but my idea of splurging on myself would be treating myself to a great breakfast at a local diner.


How would you splurge on yourself ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on my mood.
Today? I spent a C note on 2 little items.
Something I would NEVER do normally....but that's the mood I am in!!

Do you treat yourself regularly?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess "treating" would vary by the individual, but yeah, I try to be mindful of me, and hopefully others too.

Have you ever made jelly/jam/preserves?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Grape Jam, Raspberry Jam, Strawberry Jam and Blueberry Jam.

What's so good about today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of good things about today. Slept in this morning after having three very busy days in a row. Took my time getting started on errands, and once I got going, everything went smoothly. Had a nice grilled chicken sandwich out for lunch, and once I got back to the house, I gave the woodstove a good cleaning. It's now fired up, a good thing on a cool, cloudy day. Through the miracle of the internet, I swapped a few messages with family and friends. I also got my nephew's taxes done, something he has been wanting. So, yeah it's a good day.

Do you ever reward yourself for meeting a goal or milestone?


----------



## vicker

Heck yeah!! My idea of splurging on myself is some really good meat, fresh veggies, bread, cheese, etc. etc...., and, a really good bottle of wine. It's even nicer when I have someone to share it with, but I'm fine by myself too 

Do you ever splurge on others?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

All the time....I love to give.

Do you ever feel "guilty" when you splurge on yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I have worked hard, and I feel that I deserve to treat myself well, Do you consider yourself Generous?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really, but I hope others think that. 

Are most of your sweaters cotton, wool, silk, or some man made material (acrylic, nylon, etc.)?


----------



## bajiay

They are cotton mostly...I love sweaters!

What is your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## SimplerTimez

A brightly colored sheer long silk skirt with lots of slits, that has a mini-skirt under it (but that's this week - it may change)

What is your go-to comfort clothing item?


----------



## bajiay

I have a pair of leggings and a big longer soft sweater I wear with them It's very comfy and I hate wearing clothes so it works! haha! sorry you asked huh?

What kind of clothing do you not like? ME? BRAS!!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Neck ties.

How far do you live from the place where you were born?


----------



## vicker

60-70 miles or so at this time. 

Have you ever been homeless?


----------



## roadless

Yes, when I was a teenage runaway. I never thought of it that way though, I saw myself as a free spirited, flower child. 

Have you ever been homeless?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. When I was in my teens.

What makes today so special?


----------



## roadless

It has never happened before! Uncharted territory. 

Favorite pastime?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

People watching? 

Same


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hard one, but I'll pick hiking at altitude where the views are great. Road trips, cow/goat/bird watching at dusk, and napping on the porch swing are all close seconds.

How often do you get your hair cut/trimmed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every 3 months or so (when I go to get it colored)

Name one thing that must be done today


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have to get my hair cut. It's getting a little shaggy.

Do you routinely wear a watch?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Have not worn a watch since 1996. I use my phone, or ask a stranger.

What is easier: Manage stress or Manage money?


----------



## roadless

No watch. As a side note a little shaggy can be very appealing:whistlin:


Slow again, I am very frugal so for me stress is trickier. 

Do you wear a watch or any jewelry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope
Unless I'm going out. And I have 1 pair of diamond earrings and 1 pearl necklace.

Do you like jewelry?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Manage stress very well. I keep money management and budgeting very simple, and that seems to work best for me.

No watch or jewelry.

What's a nice date or evening out?


----------



## roadless

I love shallow rivers, so for me a walk along the bank, and a campfire at dusk, and great conversation , along with comfortable silence would be ideal.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now?
Go out dancin', whootin and hollerin'.
Ask me again when this "wild hair" has been trimmed! HA HA

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe dining alfresco at a restaurant with a nice view and a great menu/wine list...and take your time. The Europeans are much better at that than we are.

Are there any vineyards near your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Couple hours south of me...if that's close

Red or White wine?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, more reds in the Winter and whites in the Summer.

Have you ever tried hard cider?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, not a fan..too sweet.

Beer or Wine?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, but a six pack of beer might last 2-3 months at times, and then half of those would have been used by guests. Now in the Summer, a cold beer after a hard day is not a bad thing at all. 

What body of water (ocean, lake, river) have you not seen, but really would like to visit?


----------



## vicker

I would like to look up one night and see a strange sky so, the Indian Ocean.

Can you milk a goat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, but with my goats it takes three people: One to hold the head, one to hold the rear legs, and one to milk. The one holding the rear legs gets the worst end of the deal. Of course, with a little planning and a milking station/stanchion, all that manpower would not be needed. But if I'm milking a goat around here, it amounts to a state of emergency, and I'm between a big rock and a hard place.

Have you ever plowed with a horse or mule?


----------



## vicker

Regrettably, I have no experience with any type of draft animal. 

What is the longest row you have plowed?


----------



## arnie

about a 150 ft (not a lot of level land here every thing grows in "patches")
do you have a work horse (I do but hes been on vacation for almost 2 years)


----------



## bajiay

No, not anymore. Had to sell them when I had leukemia. I had a half draft half mustang and he was awesome...my baby...Tacoma. I really miss him.

What's your most beloved animal?


----------



## vicker

View attachment 24238


----------



## bajiay

HAHA! He's cute!

Not til first week of June here...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My older brother is having an internal debate about whether to plant "Irish" potatoes now, which is about when we usually plant them. Sweet potatoes need warm weather, so not for a couple of months for those.

What are your garden/gardening plans for this year?


----------



## arnie

grow more can more share more 
do you think planting by the moon signs helps


----------



## arnie

gotta grow plenty of potatos


----------



## arnie

heres my faithful compainons who keep the varmits off the homestead and watch over for me


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think there is something to the lunar cycles, both for plants and animals. A lot of the cows freshened on the last full moon. An old neighbor (now long deceased) always talked about gardening events in terms of full moons, new moons, and "the grow" of the moon (waxing).

(Nice looking pups Arnie and Vicker, although one of 'em looked spoiled...not sayin' which one.)

Do you have a telescope or binoculars for star/planet/moon gazing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

What is 'perfect' weather?


----------



## vicker

Perfect for what?  I'm very fond of windless, misty, rain drizzling days in the 50s. I really love it when I'm working in it. I don't know why. 

Do mosquitos bother you much?


----------



## bajiay

YES THEY DRIVE ME INSANE!!! LIKE IM THE ONLY THING AROUND TO EAT!!!

Where you live, are mosquitos the size of flies? Or the size of a jumbo jet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They are very little, depends on how much rain, temp, whether we have 'mosquito' problems, or not. Do you ever spray Deet, Off, or Skintastic on your skin, to repel mosquitos?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No...eat or use garlic. It's wonderful!

Are you going to 'try something new' something 'out of your comfort zone' this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I am, This is going to be a great year of change for me*-And I am open to trying new things-I feel like I an almost to the top of the first big hill, on a roller coaster, and soon, I am going to be on the 'best' part of the ride! Have you enjoyed 'thrillseeking', 'adrenaline' rushes, and excitement, in your Life? (within reason, of course*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In my youth. I was invincible....
Had a physical this week. Doc said I need to box to manage stress.
So I am going to learn Krav Maga.

Will you learn something new this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I will*, I try to learn something new everyday! (not always successful), Has your 'thirst for knowledge', increased, as you have matured?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For certain things.
NOT useless knowledge like Algebra.
When I move I will have to learn about a new 'zone'!!

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Jam, I like it thick!, What is Krav Maga?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga
That's a good description.

What is the one thing you must do today?


----------



## bajiay

the never ending homework! Chinese Medicine...
and I feel like I'm moving soon so I'm starting to pack... 

What are you doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Taking a shower, I 'skipped a day', In the winter, when its really cold, do you shower every day? Sorry, too slow, Do you have a lot of 'stuff'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Purging. It's 'good will week' on my calendar so everything must go.
Pay bills, go to the post office and bank.
Drop off my taxes.
Then I work tonight.

2. Sometimes twice

What are you doing today?


----------



## bajiay

haha! 

I have a lot of stuff but its mostly prep stuff and food stuff I think
Enough to be a pain in the butt to move!

Coffee or tea this morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee, 2 pots.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Coffee 2 cups*, Do all martial arts interest you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know, I haven't tried them yet.....

Have you every goodwilled 90% of your clothes to force yourself to buy new stuff?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not, I wear bib overalls exclusively, in the summer, I do wear shorts-my clothes 'wear out' before they could be donated* Have you ever considered Yoga,or Meditation?


----------



## bajiay

Haha!
When I graduated college the first time, the girls and I had a "girl's day" and one of the things we did was take a yoga class. I laughed my butt off at some of the poses we were doing...you would've had to have been there...one of the girls had comments about everything. Only time I've done yoga...I do meditate sometimes...

What about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

HA HA My doc told me monday "Yoga will just wiss you off, you need to box".
That is a direct quote.
Said a 20 min cool down / yoga before I went to bed 'might' be helpful!

At what age does an A type personality, start to 'mellow' out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't really know, I am very 'Type A', and I have some attention issues too(I know, hard to believe!), I am 53, and every year , I feel a little bit more 'mellow'. Do you have a favorite dish?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am a foodie....so the list is long!!

Favorite non-alcoholic beverage


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tea, with Honey,and Lemon, Do you bring a beverage along with you when you go places away from home?


----------



## bajiay

Iced green tea...
Yours?


----------



## bajiay

too slow... 
Yes most of the time...

what's for breakfast?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bottled water, every where I go.

Do you smoke in your car?


----------



## TxGypsy

I do not smoke, but I did for heavily for 20 years. Yeah me!

Do you travel much?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, very little, that is something I would like to change. Does your Homestead, animals, tie you down-keep you from traveling a lot?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really. Just two JRT's

Do you ever get a 'wild hair' where you just want to go out and do something insane?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I do feel like 'goin wild' sometimes*, What would you consider 'letting loose,or going wild'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Going out drinkin' dancing, gettin a tattoo, buying a new wardrobe, spending an unholy amount of money on 2 little items just because you can.....
Things that are very 'out of character' for you.

How do you reel yourself in?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just begin to think about my responsibilities ( very few), and that brings me back to earth*-clear thinking*, Do you look at your Life as being 'complicated', or 'simple'?


----------



## bajiay

It has been very complicated the last year but I'm working on making it simple...like it use to be...
I like simple...

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Simply complicated.

Eliminate that which makes things complicated, and simple is what you have left.
Sounds complicated....

What is one thing you will QUIT doing this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will quit making poor choices, in the foods that I eat, Do you think that Warm weather, creates a better 'mood', within yourself?


----------



## arnie

Sure going out when its warm in the spring all the chickiens are singing and dust bathing wild birds chirping I'm not incumbered with stiff heavy clothing seems like I an lean back take a deep breath and say good morning to all of nature as every one is happy and there is no need to hurry about the chores with chilled fingers and toes the warmth just surrounds every thing 
would you raise your own pork , beef .corn or beans even if you could by them at a lower price


----------



## bajiay

I enjoy animals and gardening....so probably

What's the thing that you can't wait to hurry up and grow in your garden this year?


----------



## arnie

starting a lettice bed and it always makes me happy to see the tomatoes and things sprout in the green house . but the main thing I like to get the potatoes in the ground it seems to be the kick off to the gardening season .
how about you do you have a favorite from the garden


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I usually try to get some "Early Girl" tomatoes in the ground as soon as I think we're either past our last frost or I can handle a light frost with a plastic cover over the plants. Had mixed results with it to tell the truth, but I cling to the hope/dream of early vine ripened tomatoes. This year I'm cover cropping, so I'll be bumming fresh tomatoes from family.

Do you ever vacation with family (not your kids!)?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, I can't say as I vacation with family. Heck, I rarely get a vacation! I might could enjoy one with my brother, he and I have similar interests particularly when it comes to being out in nature.

Where is the most remote location you've been on a vacation?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Somewhere in Australia, probably. Everywhere in the outback seemed remote, but on the plus side, it was easy to find a bathroom. Just stop anywhere. Parts of Nevada would be second on the list, but it seemed like you passed more cars (or they passed you) on the road there.

What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hm, tough choice. Not that I eat much of it, but when I do, either Butter Pecan or something Baskin Robbins used to sell call German Chocolate Cake Ice Cream.

What's your favorite type of ice cream to make home-made?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Vanilla, peach, and strawberry are all good. I'd like to try some blueberry sometime. 

What television event from your childhood is still clear/vivid in your mind's eye?


----------



## solsikkefarms

In grade school they gathered all the kids together to watch the spaceship challenger launch, then quickly dispersed us off to recess when it blew up.

What is the most devastating weather event you have personally witnessed?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My experiences are tame/lame compared to what some here have experienced. There was a minor tornado once that downed trees on the roadway blocking us in, and an ice storm in 1973 sent 1/2 of an elm tree into my bedroom window. That's about it.

Do you have (or have you ever had) an asparagus bed?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I tried to start one at my former farm, but had to leave it. When I returned for a visit, they were all dead 

Have you ever grown okra, and if so, what type?


----------



## bajiay

No I haven't...I'd like to live where it would grow though! I love it!

What's the earliest people have ripe tomatoes in the US?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know for sure, I'll guess, and say March, unless they are growing with lights-indoors-January. Do you enjoy going to 'Amusement Parks'?


----------



## roadless

Not really, I would prefer a town fair.

Do you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I really like the roller coasters. I live about 40 min. from Cedar Point, in Sandusky, Ohio. They have many great coasters* I like Fairs, Festivals, and Carnivals also. When traveling, do you prefer to be the driver, or passenger?


----------



## roadless

I don't mind driving but I prefer to be the passenger, it is easier to enjoy the scenery.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Driver. Control freak party of one. HA HA

Do you like to take the quickest way to your destination, or the scenic route?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If time permits, the scenic route. I'm not usually travelling to see freeways, as I've seen quite enough of them.

What do you think would be the best vehicle for a long road trip?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

As a driver....Honda Accord with an upgraded drivers seat.
As a passenger......anything that rides soothe and has a big back seat for me to sleep in!

If the destination is 12 hours away: Do you drive and save money? Do you fly and get there faster?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Unless I'm towing a camper, twelve hours is about my "tipping" point between flying and driving. With air fare sales, I'm not sure driving would be less expensive than flying in some cases.

Have you ever flown first class on an airplane?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. It was wonderful!!

Do you wear multiple rings at one time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No rings. No watches. No piercings. 

What's your casual footwear in the Summer months?


----------



## vicker

Tevas

Have you ever hitch hiked?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never have, and I worry when I pass on by people trying to hitch.

What birds are you seeing in your yard/neighborhood now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Junko's, Robin's (idiots never left), Blue Birds.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Robins everywhere it seems these days. Saw two flights of geese in the last week.

What's the weather prediction for your weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Warm....50's.....dare I say maybe 60!
Swimsuit weather baby!!

Yours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Supposed to be sunny and well into the 60's. Hope everyone gets out and enjoys it.

Is Easter a holiday that your family celebrates?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.
How do you celebrate easter?


----------



## arnie

honey ham n potato salad ; deliver lots o eggs to kin with children
do you grow - raise more than 2/3 of your own food ?


----------



## bajiay

When I was married we did. He hunted for most of our meat. We raised a garden. I canned, froze, dehydrated, pickled....enough to last til next year and some of it even longer.

Favorite thing to can?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Vegetable soup, but the green beans and whole tomatoes usually are OK too.

Do you make your own pepper sauce, chow chow, relish, or other condiments?


----------



## arnie

chow chow ,pepper sause, bread n butter,dill pickles ; even though I really only like dills 
do you grow things in the garden just for showing off like BIG pumpkins, watermellons sunflowers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try to add a few sunflowers for the birds, and my older brother and I used to compete on growing the biggest pumpkin. He always won. His soil is better (but mine is gaining ground), and he's set up to irrigate both from his well and a creek adjacent to his garden.

It's 40F, windy, and raining like crazy here (just a lovely day for sure). How's your weather?


----------



## arnie

50s n sunny a pretty day in the hills here it always cools down quite a bit at night whitch is a good thing in the summer 
do you have big changes in temps in day and night ?


----------



## bajiay

YES!!!
-57 a few days ago and then in the 20s the following day. Gets crazy here...

Do you mind the cold? I personally hate it. I can tolerate it but I don't want to be out in it anymore than I have to be.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't mind the cold, I have been here in Northern Ohio, most of my adult life-and worked outside for 35+ years. I have plenty of winter/cold, 'gear'. I always wear a warm hat, if it's cold. my 'ideal' temp;, would be about 65-70, and Sunny, no wind. What temp outside do you find 'ideal'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

84 

is it going to be a beautiful day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, Absolutely!, We are forecast to have Sunshine, and 45-50 degress!, big difference from what it has been*, Do you listen to music, while doing chores at home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lately yes I do. Just discovered Pandora!! AMAZING 

What is one thing you must do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I must call in a few prescriptions, I don't like taking drugs, but my cardiologist suggests that I continue to take them. Do you wear you have any more snow on the ground?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, still have A LOT of snow on the ground.

Do you set 'monthly' goals?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really, I am in 'Limbo' right now, I do what I have to do, and My 'main' goal, is to Live well*, When your down, do you try to count your blessings, and think about how really fortunate you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on the 'type' of down. Normal down? Yes, you bet....
But I hate it when people tell me to count my blessings....
I prefer they agree with me when I am 'positive'. 
That goes so much further w me.

What is the first 'blessing' you count?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am Alive* You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My health for sure. Right behind that...my kids.

Do you seek out others to help 'prop you up' when you are down?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I Pray for guidance, when I am down., Are you a "non-conformist", or do you "conform" to what society, the government, and people-expect you to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Non-conformist, confrontational, bull-headed, speak the truth, cut my own path kinda gal.
Hasn't been an easy road, and I don't have a lot of 'friends'.....
But when I sleep...I sleep well because I know I am real.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Same, been going against the grain, since my first butt-whoopin!, Do you get sunburn, I did yesterday (fair skin), only out in the sun for 4 hours.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do.
German Irish
I will lay down one good burn...then it's brown town!
(or I cheat and go to the tanning bed and get a decent base so I don't burn)

Is stress a constant companion?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It sure seems like it some days, I have 'calmed' down, and try not to let things bother me. Otherwise I am normally 'upbeat'. What do you like to do for 'stress relief' (besides working)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clean, Work, Garden (weather permitting)...anything that is physical, manual labor.
Type A high strung, hoping I will mellow soon!

Do you Vine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am sorry, I don't know what Vining is? What does it mean , to Vine?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's like a 15 second video you make with a smart phone or ipod. 
They are HILARIOUS...you can open an account, follow people..
It's one 'neat' thing about technology!
My kids do it....HILARIOUS

What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will have to look in to Vining, if I ever get a smart phone (all I have is a dumb phone) Classic Rock-Pink Floyd, The rolling Stones, Dylan, Clapton..., What is yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Favorite? Toss up between Classic Rock And Grunge. 
Those kids in the 90's cranked out some good stuff.
I can listen to about anything.....NO rap, and country sometimes, only. HA HA

When you hear a song that invokes a memory, does your face show it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Some songs make me sad, and some rev me up-so yes I do*, Do you eat corned beef/rye, on St Patty's Day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I usually work! This year I am off!!
But no, I usually do not.

Have you ever done a 'bar crawl' for St. Patty's Day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know what a bar crawl is, but I used to bar hop, in Cleveland, when I was younger/with friends. If the weather is nice, I may go down there this year? Yeah*
What is a bar crawl*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A group rents a trolly, and goes from bar to bar to bar. 
Starts about 7 am and ends at 3am the next day.....
it's hard core.

Where do people 'meet' now a days? Is it really all online?


----------



## Twp.Tom

People meet everywhere, Clubs, bars, Gyms, Public gatherings,-but I suspect you are right, many meet on line-I met my late wife on-line, 13 years ago. Do you like to watch other people-I do, I could observe people all day*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love watching people.
You learn a lot about humans that way.

Do you enjoy being around young people (20-30)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I worked with young people(young men), most of my working days-they are different-I enjoy peoples company, based on their personality mostly* Young people, give me that 'energy' vibe! I really wish I was young! Do you wish that you were working for St Patty's?


P.S.-I am young?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I wish I was working....at a bar bar, not at my place of employment!!
"Young people, as I like to call them, are 20-30".......
So that doesn't make us 'old people'.......I'm not sure what that makes me!!
Confused I guess. 
HA HA

Can you see all the puzzle pieces jumbled up on the table and say "oh, I know what the finished picture looks like" or do you say "Where in the world do I start?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Where do I start?-then I start! Have you ever completed a large 1000+ piece puzzle?


----------



## bajiay

No, I don't have patience for that and no one to help!
Have you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I did help at the Cancer Radiation waiting room-everybody did, the puzzle would be a little further along each day, one day-I was able to complete one! Do you still like to play outside-like kids?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, I do!
Ball especially...blowing bubbles, water fights, playing in the snow... 

Do you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes! I am going out to play right Now* Its beautiful outside****, Do you like "springing forward" this weekend , with the clocks?


----------



## bajiay

Didn't realize it was this weekend!
Yes, don't like the fall back thing...

What are you doing today?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Working (while peeking into HT from time to time).

Take-out or cook at home, on weekends?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cook at home*, What is your favorite take out?


----------



## vicker

Larb Gai, love that stuff. Homemade is better though. 

When was the last time you were lost?


----------



## bajiay

Depends on what context you mean that...physically, location wise, a few months ago in Helena, MT. Darn one way streets!

What's your biggest driving pet peeve?


----------



## vicker

TURN SIGNALS!! Such a simple and easy thing to do, and yet so many people don't use them, or wait till they hit the brakes to turn them on. It's not just a common courtesy. If I was a cop, I'd spend my whole day writing turn signal tickets. 

Same question.


----------



## bajiay

YES!!!! I just thought most cars didn't have them!!!!

I was almost hit in Bozeman today cuz some guy was on his dang phone and didn't look. IDIOT!!!

Do you "talk" to other drivers when you're driving?


----------



## vicker

Sometimes I even have nice things to say 

Do you think you'd enjoy driving a cab?


----------



## bajiay

HECK NO!!! I'd kill somebody!!! 

Would you?


----------



## vicker

Yeah, I drove one in Boston for a few years. I kinda enjoyed it. I only had a couple or three problems. Never made much money at it. 

Where was the worst place you ever broke down? (Vehicle)


----------



## SimplerTimez

Only if it had a steel cage and a front end loader attachment 

EDTA: I've never broken down (vehicular)

Does music help you relax while driving?


----------



## bajiay

The end of my 12.5 mile driveway in the middle of a blizzard! Sat there for two hours before help came. No cell service... 

I like to sing while driving... 

You?


----------



## vicker

Blues After Midnight

Halfway across the Bonneville Salt Flats, in the middle of the night. 

Are you a good driver?


----------



## SimplerTimez

My record says so...I think I'm just lucky 

Ever drive barefoot?


----------



## vicker

I love it best  then I can lay my foot down and just use my big toe.

How long for you to change a flat tire?


----------



## SimplerTimez

<looks askance> I've only had one flat tire, and um, I was in Fortune 100 land at the time, and called AAA. 

How long for you to find the spare, in case you needed to change a flat tire? LOL!


----------



## vicker

Lol I know exactly where it is , leaning up on the light pole next to the driveway, flat 

Can you whistle a tune?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yep, can even carry one in the right key 

When is the last time you lay on your back on the ground and looked at the stars?


----------



## bajiay

Both at the same time? haha!! Sorry... 
I don't remember!

You?


----------



## SimplerTimez

This past summer, on my patio. Plan to do it again soon (t-give or take 8 days)

When is the last time you smelled a flower?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Valentines Day. My daughter's boyfriend sent her flowers.

What is your fav flower to smell?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Oof, that's a hard choice. I like so many green things and flowers too. I guess the top two would be night-blooming jasmine and plumeria.

Do you prefer the 'after the rain' scent or the 'rain is coming' scent?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

rain coming in......it's amazing!

Do you go outside when a storm is coming in and 'feel' the temp change, the wind kick up etc?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I like to look up at the clouds, and see what they are doing, Where do you go for tornado warnings-imminent danger?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Basement.....but only when I can smell, and feel it coming. The weather man is such a drama queen!!

What are you doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nothing special, regular chores- take my recyclables to the Twp., this afternoon, visiting my Friend-His son, and new daughter in-law, are in from NY. Just going to say Hi*,chat a little. Supposed to rain, looking like it-I'll go outside and start spring clean-up. Was it warm in your area Yesterday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes. Wore shorts to work, drove the Jeep with the window down!!!
IT WAS AMAZING.
They are saying my monday + tuesday can hit 60....be still ma heart!

Have you heard birds chirping today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, every Morning a few more, singing different songs!, half dozen Canadians, back by the pond, but its still froze, they are thinking about nest spots in the cattails. It was beautiful here too yesterday. Are you going to spend any time outdoors today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It is overcast....and I have A LOT of snow in the yard......but I will try to spend some quality time in the warm before I have to go to work!!

Favorite coffee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like it Strong-Columbian*, with a lil' cream/sugar. Do You grind beans, or use already ground?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both ways.

Looking back on your life, how does that help you for the future?


----------



## Twp.Tom

All of the mistakes I have made, helped me to learn-and I really enjoy learning-very ironic, because as a teen, I just wanted to be finished with education* Lol. Did you need your furnace on yesterday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh yes....the house warmed up to 76 degrees...but as the sun set, the temp drops fast.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bratwurst, and red beans, and rice, And what are you planning to eat?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I work, so my oldest is making dinner...not sure!
Last night was smoked pork butt w/ homemade bbq, coleslaw, baked beans and tater salad. MMMMMM That was SO good when I go home from work last night!!

What is the most used room in your house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The living room, then the kitchen, Do you use your crock-pot often? ( pork butt sounded good!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OOOOOO I smoked that butt!!
Not as often as I would like.
Once to twice a week in the cool months.

Do you think a lot, or go with the flow more?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Way out of the flow, spontaneous-to a fault lol, I have always questioned things? ? ? Are you curious, by nature, like to find things, hunt , search?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. I love to learn. I love being around people that know more than me / something that I don't......and are willing to teach me!!

Do you sometimes get 'the look' when you ask a question? (Like: OMG did he/she just ask that out loud)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I usually say what I am thinking, so I sure surprise folks sometimes*, canister vacuum, or upright? 


Ps. I sometimes 'give the look too'-I can't believe what people say to my face sometimes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Upright..but it doesn't 'suck' right now...not sure what's wrong w/ it!

PS: Usually when someone is 'bold'....I get the warmest smile on my face and I thank them for having the kahones to ask that question, out loud, to my face!!

Stand mixer or hand mixer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hand mixer, What is your favorite fresh baked good?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chocolate croissant from Circle City Sweets.
AMAZING

Favorite Pie


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pecan, What method do you use most often-Fry, bake, broil, boil, bb-q?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fry maybe once a month
Bake often
Broil rarely
Boil rarely
BBQ - Smoke couple times a month in winter, more in summer.

Favorite meal?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Stuffed cabbage, and fresh bread, How did you learn your culinary skills?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hands on / working in restaurants for 30 years.
Technical stuff I learned from my daughter (about to graduate as a Pastry Chef)

Is the sun shining at your place?


----------



## bajiay

I'm butting in... 
YES it is!

What are you grateful for today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That I have a job, and it's amazing, and my bosses are a amazing and my bartender I am working with tonight is amazing, and the money is HUGE fast and easy.

YOU?


----------



## bajiay

That I have another day to enjoy life....
The Crazy Mountains look beautiful covered in snow against the clear blue sky.

What do you like so much about your job?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

People.
I love serving, creating an amazing dining experience, talking to, listening too.....
I have a guest who is in town every 3 weeks.
He makes it a point to come in and have dinner with me to see how I am making progress in my 'southern house hunting'.
(And the money is good too)

What did 'you want to be' when you were growing up?


----------



## bajiay

A doctor and astronaut...and a mommy...

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Las Vegas Show Girl / Rockette
For real. Went to modeling school and everything.
And if I had life to do over.......I would have MADE that happen!!

What do you want to do today?


----------



## bajiay

I WANT to be outside doing anything BUT....I have to be inside doing homework and taking an exam by ten pm tonight. This class is stinking hard! 

YOU?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Plan my daughter's birthday-going away party.
Get outside for a few.
Enlarge my goodwill pile
Go to work!!

Do you think there are any passionate men left?


----------



## bajiay

Starting to seriously doubt it!

Do you go out much?


----------



## TxGypsy

Dang near none. Hardware store, post office...that sort of thing.

Are you planting any new fruit trees this year?


----------



## arnie

yes already planted a peach and blue berry getting several apple trees soon planted some peppers n tomatos cabbage n califower i
n the green house this morning . have started any seeds yet ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie*, my neighbor has a commercial greenhouse operation, and I try to support local, so I get my plants from him. I usually don't plant peppers, and Tomatoes, until Memorial Day.-That's the 'frost date' in Northern Ohio. What in your garden, is the 'best producer'?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Tomato's, they are like a never ending supply once they get going.

What's your favorite type of apple?


----------



## bajiay

Fuji! Love them!!!

Favorite apple dish or recipe? I make apple butter that is to die for!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Streudel! do you bake a lot?


----------



## bajiay

Not as much now, but I do love to cook and bake. holidays especially!
My daughter has the baking gift and wants to open her own gourmet bakery. She is really quite talented for being as young as she is.

What's your fave dessert?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fresh, warm cookies!, Favorite cookie?


----------



## bajiay

oatmeal! YUM!! sounds good!

What was for dinner?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Nothing... been stuck at work all day. Thought I would be out of here by 5 ish and its now after 10.

Any plans for Tomorrow?


----------



## bajiay

No SCHOOLWORK that's for sure!
I want to cook! Laid out some pork ribs!

What should I make with it?


----------



## solsikkefarms

you should make me some ribs! lol

Speaking of ribs, what's your favorite kind of BBQ sauce?


----------



## bajiay

I like Famous Dave's Sweet and Zesty and Baby Ray's.
Come on over and you can eat!

You didn't answer my question!


----------



## solsikkefarms

Corn on the cob... taters and gravy... green beans.. and corn bread muffin. Yum! Good picks on the BBQ sauce as well... Montana is a long drive though.. lol

How far would you drive for a good bbq?


----------



## bajiay

Famous Dave's is and just over an hour away. Or it depends on who was cooking! 

Garden corn on the cob! Make my mouth water why don't ya'!

Well like you have anything better to do? HA!


----------



## solsikkefarms

Nothing BETTER to do, but then who would take care of my animals? Famous Dave's is great, it's about the only bbq place around here but a good 45 minutes away.

What are you having to drink with those ribs?


----------



## bajiay

Iced tea! I'm trying to quit my Coke habit...that doesn't sound good, does it? HA!
I don't drink alcohol. 

What would you prefer? I'll have it ready! HAHAHA!


----------



## solsikkefarms

That is a hard one.. I don't drink alcohol, gave up soda at the top of the year, never been a tea fan. I have been craving a nice cold chocolate milk 

Will you remember to set your clock forward tonight, or have you already done so?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, I will mess with it in the morning.

What's on your agenda tomorrow?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Sundays are pretty much the same for me. Get up and tend to the animals and do chores. Me and the boys go out to lunch, grab some groceries, spend some money at TSC or the lumber yard, then home to relax and finish up chores.

What have you got planned?


----------



## vicker

I've got 5 rack of ribs, a bunch a fresh green beans , and the potato salad is resting in the fridge. We're having a sunny day in the seventies tomorrow, and I'm celebrating. Older sis and bro in law, a couple or three nieces and 1-5 great nieces and nephews are expected. Y'all come. 

Does it get any better?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. It has too.

Have you started any seeds yet?


----------



## vicker

Not yet. I would have started tomatoes, but we have a bad case of wilt here and the open pollinated just won't make it. I'll have to plant hybrids. 

What are you expecting for weather today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sunny, high 50's. Lovely! I may get out and pick up the yard a wee bit.

What is wilt?


----------



## vicker

Fusarium Wilt, it is a fungal disease that kills the plants just as the first fruit is getting ripe. Pretty darn frustrating. They'll look great and be loaded down, then BOOM!, they're dead. 

Where do you keep your spices?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cool dry, under cabinet area, What spices, do you use most often(besides salt/pepper)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cayenne, Thyme, Oregano.....

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Apples*, are you competitive, do you like to match your skills, with another's?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.....and if there is a prize to be won? I am sick in the head competitive.

Frustration or full blown anger? Which is worse


----------



## Twp.Tom

Full blown anger is the worst , I have a lot of patience, so it does not happen often-I do not like the feeling of anger-it can lead to hostility. Do you try to avoid 'confrontation', before you confront? Confrontation-Last resort?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You will have to explain what you mean?

Do you ever buy something for yourself, only to return it, because you feel guilty?


----------



## bajiay

no If I buy something for me then I've thought about it for awhile and it's something I really want

What about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to return items all the time.
I just started buying stuff for myself recently...and it feels weird!!

Does the time changing negatively effect you?


----------



## bajiay

not today but I was up til 3am and back up at 7
so it was messed up anyway
normally, yes

you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I like it ,6:15, and the sun is still out!, Are you more productive as the days get longer, or the same?


----------



## bajiay

MORE! I like the sun being out at 9pm...working in the garden late...cooking out...sitting by a fire...

You?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Usually more, less today. Got in a little fender bender today as some guy cut across 5 lanes of traffic without looking. My neck hurts now.. long hot batch calling my name.

You prefer baths or showers?


----------



## bajiay

It depends. Normally a shower....want to relax or want me time then a bath with candles please!

Sorry about your neck! 

Maybe you need to soak!

what did you drink today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 cups of coffee
2 bottles of water
1 pepsi (first one in MONTHS)

What did you eat for lunch


----------



## bajiay

I snacked on a veggie tray...

What did you eat for dinner?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pizza, Potato Salad and Ice Cream
(Trying to gain weight)

Desert?


----------



## bajiay

haven't eaten it yet, but Ghirardelli brownies

You can take some of mine! 

How late do you stay up?


----------



## vicker

I stay up late, because my me time is after my dad beds down. I get little sleep. It's the price I pay for enjoying the quiet wee hours and the dawn  

What smells are you smelling right now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sand and Sea from Yankee Candle.

Have you opened your windows and 'aired out the house' in 2014?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, did it today actually. It was nice but getting chilly now.
Smells like bbq ribs!

What relaxes you before bed and don't say the "S" word!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What is the 's' word?
Reading on my computer.

You?


----------



## bajiay

shhhhh!!! "sex"....

Uh, yeah....

or a hot bath...


What is the main thing you have to accomplish this week?


----------



## vicker

I have to go to the city in the am and get pain meds for Pappy, put the chainsaw in the shop, and put a new starter on the truck.

Did your Sunday go well?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah, another day in paradise!, I ate well, visited with my Brother, and I am winding down. and feeling good-I have it made, and I'm thankful. Do You have a 'hectic' life, or is it slow paced?


----------



## vicker

Perspective is everything. 

Do you put pickles in potato salad?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have never eaten potato salad? Seriously, (allergic to white creamy dairy), I do like pickles, anything pickled!, Do you pickle ?


----------



## vicker

I ferment.

What is dairy in potato salad?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The creamy mayo stuff, makes me hurl-I can't stomach it, I must have got some bad stuff, when I was little? Do you like macaroni salad?


----------



## vicker

Yes, but not with pickles in it. I like pickles fine on the side. I'm like that with raisins too. 

How hard is it for you to let things go?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Some things its easy, some others-I struggle; Do you find peace, in forgiveness?


----------



## vicker

Lord YES! All around.

Have you witnessed the severe butt whipping someone gave themselve when you turned the other cheek?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet.....

Can you forgive someone, and still have an angry moment?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sure, it's called not forgetting for me, but time heals, and this too subsides, Do You like being 'told' what to do?


----------



## arnie

I appreciate "helpful Advice " and and always open to doing somthing the easyer way .yet I don't like being givin orders; though I as a construction foreman for 30 years I was carrying out orders . I suppose that's why in retirement we like being farmers doing for ourselves at our own pace .
do you always seem to have a building project going on


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie I don't, Just keeping up with maintenance, and repairs-keeps me busy. Do you plan to expand your homestead?


----------



## arnie

yes; i'm adding more on to my outdoor kitchen ; really need a shed to keep the tractor in ,and dreaming of a cattle -livestock loading pen.but like you mattaining and repairing often puts my wants on the back burner . there are times between busy times for extra projects ,I have what I call times in seasons when these things take president over almost every thing like haying time , planting time , and canning time .that come in certan seasons but I can't put a definite date on .
Do you find that living on the homestead you plan things like BBQs or outings by a differint clock (what I call mother natures clock ) like i'm liable to say well have a big cook out to welcome spring time after potato planting time . instead of saying on march 30th


----------



## TxGypsy

I run everything by that clock! 

Are you overwhelmed with everything going on getting geared up for Spring?


----------



## L.A.

Yep,,very overwhelmed,,but I'm being careful not to let it keep me from getting things done,,Gotta ignore the whelmed part,,,

Do ya start & finish one,,,or start several and finish few,,,???


----------



## solsikkefarms

Start many, finish them all in their own due time.

What's your biggest project for this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Finding a new home in a new state

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Deciding which way my Journey will take me?- Do you have a 'plan', for the rest of your Life? What do you want to accomplish yet?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I do have a plan for the rest of my life, the only problem is that it changes daily. I have done soo much in my life and tried so many different things the only thing I have yet to accomplish is to provide the same opportunities for my boys.

How old do you think you'll live to be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am not promised tomorrow.....so, God willing I will make it thru this day!

Ocean air or Mountain view


----------



## solsikkefarms

Both, but never long enough that i loose appreciation. We live in Wisconsin, have a Condo on Mustang Island in Texas overlooking the ocean, and a cabin in the Black Hills of SD. A couple of weeks in Texas and South Dakota keep me appreciating every second of it.

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Summer

What season do you get the most 'work' done?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I think I get the most done in the Fall.. 

Spring I always have lots of projects but its always so wet and muddy that stuff gets pushed off and more time is spent just keeping up with the day to day.

Summer is a good time to get things done, but again.. sometimes it's just too darn hot to work on stuff and it gets pushed off.

Fall, that's when I get most things done. Weather is generally good expect for thunderstorms, but I don't mind working in them.

Winter.... blah, cant do much with 3" of ice and 2' of snow covering everything.

Same question to you: What season do you get the most 'work' done?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Spring is clean up / plant.
Fall is can and dehydrate and tear down.
Winter is when I turn my focus on the inside of the home.
Summer is when I relax, and enjoy the heat.
(inbetween pullin' weeds, and fussin' w my garden..which is a JOY because it's hot)

What 'sound' sets you on edge?


----------



## solsikkefarms

it may sound weird but slowing cars....

When a car slows down near my house I spring into action. My mind begins to race.. what animal, kid, or pet, is in, on, or near the road. lol

What sound on the homestead do you find most enjoying/relaxing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The sound of the wind blowing thru my fence around the garden.
It has a soft whistle. Hard to describe.
It's very soothing.

Looking out your back windows, what is the most beautiful thing you see?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Me*, cause its dark now, and I can see my reflection in the glass!-Really, the back yard, has a 2 acre pond-and I see that. Do you have beautiful sights in your windows?****


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A clear view of the sky......it's beautiful.

Sleep with the curtains open or closed?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Closed... I still have dreams of when i was young and a cow looking in my bedroom window and scaring the crap out of me.

What haunts your dreams?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Too many to list.....nightmares are my constant companion lately.
But the 'gist' of them collectively is this: I am alone. I have, no one.

What are some of your sweetest dreams?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to fall asleep, while thinking of Love, What about you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I like to fall asleep thinking about the farm and future plans. I do some of my best thinking when im asleep and there are no limits to what i can do. Sometimes I wake up and scratch out notes for something to try later.

When do you do your best thinking?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I try to think happy, calming, enjoyable thoughts before I pass out....

Belly sleeper or side sleeper?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sleep on my back, or side, do you toss and turn?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I am happy and at peace? no, I sleep like the dead, in one place.
Tonight? If I get any sleep, I will be all over the bed.
Poor puppies!!

Snore, or silent?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Silent, do you say Prayers before sleep?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not lately.

Awaken easily or sound sleeper


----------



## Twp.Tom

I hear everything when I sleep, Do you go to sleep fast, or lay there for a while?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fall asleep quickly.....these days because I am exhausted.

Do you have a 'witching hour' (wake up at the same time every night)


----------



## Twp.Tom

4am, Roscoe needs out,then back to bed, while he paces, Do you enjoy 'spooning', or do you like 'space', when sleeping?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If I had it my way? I would be entwined.
I love the feeling of "security". It's the "I've gottcha, go ahead, you can sleep" feeling.
Plus I love the skin on skin feeling.

Same question


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'm more of a dancer, lol! I love cuddling, but then I get too hot, so I move away and back close. DH used to call me his own personal space heater 

Do you remember your dreams regularly?


----------



## bajiay

Skin on skin...til he starts sweating, then get off of me! haha!
I have profound dreams where I'm told things, so YES!

Holding hands in public or no?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Unfortunately, yes
2. Depends. 

Are you an "eye contact is important" kind of person?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to feel her body warmth, the scent of her hair, and the pounding, of her heart!-now I'm alone, and all worked up just thinking about it! , Do you believe that you should never fall asleep angry? You girls are much to fast for me, I may as well go stare into the back window* lol


----------



## solsikkefarms

eye contact, with a date... yes
with anyone else? no, not really. I don't buy that whole stare n the eyes and shake their hands till it hurts crap.

Ok girls, nice guy or bad boy? (don't lie)


----------



## SimplerTimez

A nice bad boy 

Favorite view at your location?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Never let the sun go down on your anger.
2. 20 years ago I would have said I LOVE the thrill of the chase.
Today? Ok I still love the hunt!! HA HA
3. The door.

Can you read thru a smile on the face based upon what you see in the eyes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can read a smile, eyes,and expressions-pretty well, are you usually smiling?


----------



## bajiay

Oh, YES! And I hope no one can read mine! HA!
usualiy..

Are you different in person than you are on the net? As in shy? etc.


----------



## solsikkefarms

i can ready you like a book and write the cliff notes for the next guy.. That's what i do, i read people, i'm an introvert, a watcher.

How do you learn about people?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Nope What you see is what you get!
2. Watching body language, listening to word selection

Would you eat ribs and corn on the cob on a first date?


----------



## SimplerTimez

A. By their words, actions and body language
B. No, I don't eat ribs, lol!

Would you walk barefoot in the dew on a first date?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Ribs.. wouldnt trust a girl that didnt eat ribs..
Barefoot in the dew? as long as it's not too cold, gotta keep my piggies warm.

best first date?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Evening dew, yes.
2. Hasn't happened yet!!

Would you eat finger food on a first date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

yes I would, are you shy in real life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not even a little bit.

You?


----------



## bajiay

yes, somewhat...the sweet and shy kind of girl but...nevermind!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes a little at first, cautious, then when the floodgate opens-look out! Have you ever asked a guy out?


----------



## solsikkefarms

most of the time shy, the rest of the time ruler of the universe. 

whats your best asset?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, I have...
ummm, my eyes..smile? don't know

When was your last date?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. No, I have not.
2. Hospitality.
3. 1989

Am I a dinosaur for not asking a guy out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not a dinosaur, would you like to ask a guy out?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

no. it just seems so wrong.

Guys; Good girls or bad girls?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like a Good ,Bad ,Girl***, Did you date a lot before marriage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on what 'date' means?
Dinner, movies, and boy drops me off at home?
Maybe 5 in my whole life. All before I was 22.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lots ,and lots, I did not Get married till I was 40*, Started 'dating',as a teen*, Once you are married again, would you like to make a point with your spouse, to continue 'dating'-maybe weekly?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Definitely. One on one time is important the longer you are married.

What fun date have you been on with a previous partner, that stuck with you in memories?


----------



## bajiay

YES! Making out in the car and all!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A simple afternoon, alone, just her and I, on the beach that I grew up on,the shores of Lake Erie. Have you spent a lot of time at the beach?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.....but I will!!!!!!!!!
OMGosh I cannot wait

Fast walker, or slow walker?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If I am in a hurry,I can fly, if not, I can Ramble, What is your favorite beach activity?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Looking for unique shells, or late at night with a flashlight with one of my kids, checking out what came in with the surf.

Beach in the day, or beach at night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Beach in the night sounds fun, I have only been there at night a few times, Did you ever fall asleep on the beach, just listening to the waves roll in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not accomplished that.....yet........;-)

What is your high temp for today? (predicted)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning* 50-55, Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sleeping is for squares!! HA HA Thanks for asking
Supposed to be 64 today.......

Name one thing you must accomplish today


----------



## Twp.Tom

Clean chicken nest boxes-they are back in business!, Can you stay up all night, and still stay up the next day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not done that in years, so I will go out on a limb and say no....
I suppose if I "had too" I could, but WOW what a WITCH I would be!!

Are you a patient person?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I am, with children, work, and people-in general. Are you able to accomplish delicate tasks, without losing your patience?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes....I am told that I am VERY patient, but on the inside I feel like I am going to crawl up a wall!! HA HA

Name something people say about you over and over
(example: I admire your patience)


----------



## Twp.Tom

'You are always smiling', Are you expecting snow, ice , sleet, freezing rain tonight-into tomorrow?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know. I am afraid to look.
Seriously. That would be the final nail in my coffin!!

Do you ride a bicycle in the summer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

... WINTER WEATHER TO IMPACT CENTRAL INDIANA... 
.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY WILL BRING RAIN AND A SLIGHT CHANCE FOR THUNDERSTORMS TONIGHT WHICH WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW WEDNESDAY MORNING ALONG WITH CHANCES FOR SLEET DURING THE TRANSITION. WINDS WILL STRENGTHEN AS THE LOW PASSES BRINGING THE POTENTIAL FOR BLOWING SNOW TO THE AREA AS WELL WHICH COULD MAKE TRAVEL DIFFICULT. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED ALONG THE I-74 CORRIDOR... WITH LESS THAN AN INCH EXPECTED SOUTH OF THERE. 



It's official.
It is more than I can bare.
Stick a fork in me.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just look at it, as one of the last winter storms of the season, and being that you are going to move, could be your last one, for a long while*--Yes, I have a mountain bike, and I ride it in the warmer weather-the roads out here are dangerous, no posted speed limit!, So I often take it to the state park, just down the road-to ride*, Do you enjoy riding bikes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used too (a zillion years ago)...My kids are big bike riders.

What is the greatest thing that will happen today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The earth will continue to turn, babies will be born, mankind will continue*- Are you looking forward to grandbabies, to spoil?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is not even on my radar!!

Do you work better under pressure or when things are calm?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Under Pressure, it seems that I can get a lot accomplished fast-but the quality is not always there, If I am calm, and I take my time, work at a good pace-it's like Poetry in Motion! Are You known by your co-workers, as the hardest worker?-(not bragging, I was)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. I have a kid trying to out work me now...... Competition is GOOD!

Are you a blunt person?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am blunt,to the point-I don't like to 'dance around', When working with other great workers, does it inspire you to work even more efficiently? Can the kids keep up?


----------



## arnie

Yes I was ; and it payed off in getting me called up for work and getting promoted . one thing i'm glad of was I mostly worked for union contractors and that I earned an early retirement . Do you belong to a Union ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Yes, not only to work harder, but to teach the teachable.
There are 2 in the building (26,28) that can hang w me, and they do it well.
But that's it. 
The rest just moan and cry how "it's not fair" that I make as much money as I do.

2. No way. Never.


Can you put on a 'happy face' and no one know it's fake?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My face reflects how I really feel, no Union for me Arnie-I worked for a very good company (career) Nothing against Union-but I would have had to take a cut in pay? Do you feel that 'working hard' , is something no one can take from You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. Work Ethic and Integrity is all one really has on this earth.
Either you have it, or you don't, and it's pretty obvious when you don't!!

The thought of 'retiring' terrifies me....work is all I know...How do you change someone's mind about this matter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know Laura, It has been 4 years since my retirement, and I still have the urge, to get up, and go to work. My working friends, tell me-'no you don't', but I do. When/If you retire, you will know what to do-you do what you want, when you want, and how you want to do it. Do you ever want to retire?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I want to work till the day I die.
I would have worked till the day I went into labor if my doc would have let me.
I like the structure....
I've worked since I was 13. It's all I know.

If you could own your own business, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A nursing home, and I would treat the old folks, like they were Kings* Have you learned a lot from 'the Old-Timers"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not...

Favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My 9' leather workboots, How about you?


----------



## bajiay

My BOGGS insulated boots...so comfy...

What have you accomplished thus far today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol, lots of log in time, posts, reading,dreaming, tended dogs, washed dishes, and I am heading outdoors* How about you?


----------



## bajiay

I was up til 4am...so just waking up! Watered the cat and that's about it so far...

What's on agenda for today?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Just finished my animal chores, gotta make some phone calls before work, that's about it.

How's the weather today?


----------



## bajiay

About time you woke up lazy!

Cloudy, had a blizzard last night. Looks like Christmas!

Your way?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

sunny warm, almost 60 today.....

What seeds will you start this week?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Wet, things are starting to melt. Had a dream the pigs where swimming in a pool, guess that means its gonna be a wet spring.

What's for breakfast? lol


----------



## bajiay

None...we don't plant til June...

You didn't show up for ribs and you think you're getting breakfast?!? HA!

How about you? Make me jealous...


----------



## solsikkefarms

Nothing growing here yet, we have awhile yet before we start thinking about that. Looks like I missed breakfast, going to start thinking about what to do for lunch.

Roosters crowing, you got chickens?


----------



## bajiay

Always leftovers...

Not yet! Will have!

Do you? If so...what kind?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Yes, an assortment. Don't even know what some of them are. There are about 40 right now. Will be around 100 soon.

What animals do you have?


----------



## bajiay

Only a dog and cat right now...

You?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Dog, rabbits, chickens, geese, turkeys, ducks, peacock, cows, sheep, goats, pigs...

Whats your favorite animal?


----------



## bajiay

A man...ha! A moose...they're big n dopey looking. 

yours?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Elk, they are so majestic.

Are you saying you like your men big n dopey? lmao


----------



## bajiay

No.... 
Lived on a ranch that had a thousand head of elk...were really fun to watch in their habitat.

Favorite meat?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Is that a trick question? My favorite meat is meat. 

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## bajiay

haha! I like buffalo, beef, elk, and chicken

I like a lot of them! um...I crave cabbage a lot


----------



## solsikkefarms

Do you have small hands? Ever work as a carnival worker? Do you get the reference? lol


----------



## bajiay

yes I have small hands, wear a sz 6 on ring finger...

um...can't say that I have...but there was that time...nevermind!
oh.... 

Having ribs for lunch?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Ain't a decent place around here for ribs and I dont have time to make any. But I am watching BBQ crawl on TV drooling.

I'm Running low on question s, what should I ask now? lol


----------



## bajiay

Don't know how you expect to get a woman if you don't take up offers! HaHa! 

Someone's else's turn I guess...they usually sit back and pop corn to see how the thread goes... 

I'm going to make potato salad to go with those leftover ribs...What are you doing?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Getting ready for work. 

What are you doing today?


----------



## bajiay

Cleaning food storage room...daughter ransacked it before she moved

Anyone doing anything really interesting today?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I guess nobody is doing anything interesting today. So next question.

If you could pick one place to live in the continental unites states, where would it be, and why?


----------



## bajiay

I really don't know. I'd love to live in a place by the mountains, but where it didn't get too dang cold, and I could grow almost anything, and that it was beautiful and lots of wildlife and birds around. Does such a place exist?


----------



## solsikkefarms

If I find it I'll let you know.

Favorite movie of all time?


----------



## solsikkefarms

ok, mine is... Princess Bride

Where did everyone go? what you people have jobs, and responsibility and stuff? :nanner:


----------



## Raeven

Not much. And bijiay, in answer to your question, yes. Oregon. 

What's the best thing you ever tasted?


----------



## Jason72

Anchor Bar chicken wings, What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Raeven

I'm partial to giraffes. I don't know why.

Do you like your hair?


----------



## solsikkefarms

love, long flowing hair.

What color is your hair?


----------



## Jason72

Brown. I don't have much of it so I like what little I got. What is your favorite tv character?


----------



## vicker

I used to like the DJ on Northern Exposure. I haven't watched much tv since then  ... I can't think of anyone else. 

What's the longest you have ever gone without eating solid food?


----------



## Twp.Tom

One day,coffee induced, Do you drink coffee in the evening?


----------



## vicker

Only on occasion. No coffee is ever so good as coffee in a diner in the whee hours. Why is that?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think cause it just 'belongs' there? Really*, Are there any 'old style' diners near you, that you can visit?


----------



## Raeven

Just had breakfast at one yesterday morning. Nothing like it, and a rare treat these days!

What's your favorite diner breakfast?


----------



## vicker

Three eggs over easy on pancakes (keep the syrup), with country ham, a glass of cold milk and that coffee. 

Should I play the jukebox, or just shut up and eat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Please turn it up, I can't hear, rock or country?


----------



## vicker

It depends, is it raining?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for failing to ask a question! Oh. Oops.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet......praying for the weatherman to be telling lies!!

Was today a good day?


----------



## vicker

Every day I open my eyes is a good day. (A quote from a friend. A really good story there) 

Are you happy about the new snow you'll be getting? (The redbuds bloomed here today.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I keep telling myself that if it's going to snow, again, God must know we need it.
Keeps me sane-ish. 

Tomorrow is a new day, what amazing thing are you going to do?


----------



## arnie

not really it was 70 and sunny today and I finally got my gardens plowed a good productive day and the honey bees were out also and the chickens enjoyed lots of worms
Did you know it was johnny apple seed day today ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I did not Arnie; Do you have fruit trees? (nice plow job-my chickens do the same thing-worm city!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Apple and Pear

Do you can your fruit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Have not in a couple of years, my Wife was very sick; Whats your favorite canned fruit?


----------



## arnie

sure wonderful peaches and apples planting a couple every year or so 
do you pick wild berrys ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Blackberries, and strawberrys, and elderberries, Do you eat them while out in the field?


----------



## arnie

can lots of every thing love blackberrys; dumplings jelly jam, and wine 
do you make wine


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not, but am willing to learn!!

Who taught you how to can?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Grandma, and Mom, canned with my late wife, really enjoyed teaming up-we got a lot done that way* Do you start processing early in the day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet!! I am an early riser!!

Do you set everything out on the counters that you will need the night before?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, the anticipation, is overwhelming!, and the sight of the finished product is awesome!, Is it snowing/raining out west of Ohio yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6:30am and pouring in Central Indiana.

Do you take vitamins?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Not currently-when I was a lifter, I took a multi-vitamin, amino acids, and desiccated liver. do you eat a 'High Protein diet'?


----------



## no really

At times I do eat high protein, basically I listen to my body. Not a sweet eater at all though.

What is your favorite breakfast?


----------



## arnie

when companys over and I can put out a huge old country breakfast I love to have home made biscits with butter and mallases blackberry or strawberry jam sausage and gravy -country sugarcurd ham fresh layed farm eggs with steak and potatoes fried with onions and sweet peppers . or fluffy pancakes melted momemade butter and real maple syurp I like to put all there dieting on hold while there here and bring out smiles starting with breakfast . 
how bout you if guest were gonna stay over would you spoil em with big pans of lasania and homemade wine ; just give em the good ole country treatment or would you rather go out restranting


----------



## arnie

breakfast of champians


----------



## no really

No contest, homemade is the best! After reading that I'm gonna need lunch, lots of lunch.. Always do home cooking for company.

Ever do big cookout for groups? Large family here and we do lots of BBQ.


----------



## arnie

Yes Really when ever I get the chance and few members of the community will put on a pot luck and BBQ getting the local Bluegrass band to play these get togethers tend to keep the communitys cemented and friendly I often hear everyone is welcome and if you leave hungry its your own fault. 
do you ever try to surprise people by bringing an out of the ordanery dish to a pot luck dinner I still get request for fried rabbit after bringing a bunch to one .


----------



## solsikkefarms

I always try to come up with an unusual dish to get people to try.

What's the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## L.A.

Sunflower,,,,,hehe,,,farm,, vang

You??


----------



## Jaclynne

Uhhh...what's that you say? Strangest thing I've ever eaten was a dish prepared by an elderly neighbor that looked like potatoes but tasted just like moth balls smell. It was disgusting, but I ate enough to be polite, all the while praying it didn't kill me.

When you are really hungry for some particular food, but you're not sure what, what is the food that most commonly satisfies that craving?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Meat and Potatoes sooth this beast. I'm not even picky about the combination, though if I really need some good comfort food its ribs and garlic mashed taters.

Do you have a special family recipe you wont share with anyone?


----------



## arnie

always willing to share n teach or learn 
ever meak something that turned out great and not be able to do it again because you can't remember the recipe ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not ever forgotten , but I have forgot ingredients before; Do you enjoy bringing a smile to somebody's face, especially if they are down?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet!!

What is the coolest thing you did today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I traversed 4 foot snowdrifts, and liked it! How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Had an amazing hilarious conversation with my girls!!

What's your big to do tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dig out from this snowstorm, and try to whittle away at all the little things, I must do; Do you have the most fun , while hangin' with your Family?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, with my daughter cuz she's hilarious!

What is something that makes you laugh?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Pigs in dresses, they are funny.

Do you dress your animals?


----------



## bajiay

My daughter does the cat and dog 
Have some very silly pics

do you wear dresses?


----------



## solsikkefarms

No, but I would rock them if I did.

Do you like rock music?


----------



## bajiay

haha!

it depends...not hard rock and heavy metal stuff
80's rock and some older stuff...light rock

Do you like country?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Love it you should hear me Sing 

Do you sing?


----------



## bajiay

I do sing...don't think I do it well but others say different
sing in the car...dancing around the house...while cooking dinner...just me 

Favorite song?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Gary Allan - her man
Or
Keith Whitleys - when you say nothing at all

Yours?


----------



## bajiay

I LOVE GARY ALLAN!!!

I can't really say...I love so many...
My anthem lately has been Sara Evans "A Little Bit Stronger"
I can sing that song! 

A song that might make you tear up?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Tough little boys, by Gary Allan.

You?


----------



## bajiay

Lady In Red...can't remember who sings it..
Concrete Angel...Martina McBride
Independence Day..Martina...That's my fighting song!

The most intriguing thing to you about the opposite sex?


----------



## solsikkefarms

All the curves. You?


----------



## bajiay

That they think differently than we do...

last thing you ate?


----------



## vicker

curried beef and brown rice.

Do you believe in capital punishment?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Yes, punish the capital.

Spanking, yes or no?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. Open hand is discipline, closed fist is abuse.
(( Studies show that I have 3 AMAZING young adults, all of which got a whoopin' now and again ))

When you dine late, do you check to see what time the restaurant closes before you go in?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Yes.

Would you leave no tip if the service is poor?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. If the service was THAT BAD.....I'm talking to a manager.

What is your favorite type of "dine out" food?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like all food, but I am partial to' Authentic Italian" , Do you eat out often?


----------



## arnie

used to more when I was in the city haven't had vali parking in years now I go to the local place with the farmers table (or liars table) to pal around some . do you have a big out side dog or a little lap warmer ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Both Arnie*, My Golden is a big boy(100#), and I have many terriers. Do your dogs spend the days with you on the farm-follow you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I have a black Lab who "helps" me with my farm chores.

Are you a dog or cat person?


----------



## arnie

these old time cur Dogs are my faithful friends. are the only way I can have chickens a garden ect no dag berned Varmits are allowed on the farm and I don't worry about big foot either. I had to make the choice between barn cats and them the cats could care less if a bear destroys the honey bees 
are mocieteos a problem where you live


----------



## Twp.Tom

It depends on the season(rainfall), and the time of day, I don't live in the woods, I notice them right at sunset mostly. Do you use off, or any chemical repellant?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Not a problem at all around here, but that might have something to due with the high feral cat population.

Do you have a problem with feral cats?


----------



## vicker

Nope.

How available are .22 rounds in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

You can buy them at the local outfitters, but there is a limit; Would you dispatch feral cats, if they started peeing on everything around your home?


----------



## solsikkefarms

lol - I see what you did there.

.22 rounds seem to be pretty hit or miss like most other caliber shells. You just never know what you're going to find or how much it's going to cost you.

Are you an avid Hunter/Fisher-person?


----------



## vicker

1. I would. We used to have them pretty bad, but then we got coyotes.
2. I prefer to think of it as harvesting 

Have you started cutting grass yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It was only last week I could actually SEE it...all dead and brown...but MAN was I happy to see it. I will NEVER whine about cutting grass again.

What good thing did you do today?


----------



## arnie

I wish! then I could stop having to feed hay to the cows n horse (they'r the lawn mowers)
do you like using antque tools around the homestead or kitchen I havean old coffee grinder, grain mill ,housier cabinet ,cast iron skillets,horse drawn plows I like to play with cause they still work ?


----------



## arnie

oops I did good by giving away a bunch of fresh eggs


----------



## vicker

I do, Arnie. Not just because they work, but because they are usually so well made that they work beautifully and are a pleasure to use. 

Do you clean the windows of your house often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Twice a Year (the outside part, screens)
When the weather breaks.....They will be done!!

What are you doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am doing a 'fish try', for close friends, Have you started any 'yard work' this season, trimming fruit trees, clean- up , etc.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Gonna go out and dig a trench today in hopes of reducing the amount of water the driveway is holding.

What kind of fish?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lake Erie Yellow Perch, that I caught last October. What is your favorite way to prepare fish filets?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My daughter! I do not eat fish, as we are 'land locked'....and I really don't like fish.
Once I get to a coast I will keep trying it till I find something I like!!!

Are you makin' side or is it a pitch in?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am in charge of the Fish/Breading/frying,my friends will pitch in, Do you participate in any outdoor sports, games, activities- as the weather warms up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not in the past...been busy working, raising kids, tending to a large garden...
Things are about to change!!

Do you think going fishing, and eating a picnic type lunch would be a good first date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am very open to the wants/needs of others, that I would go/do, almost anything on a first date, My main concern, would be that my date would have a good time* Do 'first impressions', hold a lot of weight with you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. A lot. BUT if circumstances are extreme, a second chance is always afforded.
(Like if you're driving to a fishin hole and someone broadsides you 15 min into a date)

Have you ever woke up and said "THIS is it...and lowered your horns and charged ahead?"


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, especially on the days when a challenge lay ahead!, Do you believe that you can accomplish, almost anything you try with persistence?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have to. I simply have to put the fear aside, and get after it!!

How do you put fear, aside?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I talk to myself, think things through, create a plan, and do the best I can, or if the fear is irrational, I disassociate myself, and forge forward! Do you consider your self a 'confident' person, most of the time?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to be the MOST confident person you ever met. Some didn't like me because they thought I was 'arrogant'....but it has been a struggle for the last 3 years.
I NEED to move forward, fear be danmed.

What do you do to 'calm' yourself....


----------



## Twp.Tom

I 'get away', to a peaceful place, and start counting my blessings, thanking God I am alive, If things get really bad, out of hand-I take a tranquilizer (prescription of course). I do not rely on them, but I experience severe anxiety some times( ever since my last heart attack). Have you ever had an anxiety attack?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Some, have brought me to my knees.
At first, I thought I was having a heart attack....but it was panic/anxiety.
Only in the last 3 years.

Do you think it's scary or exciting to pick up and move 1200 miles away from what you have known for 48 years?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Both!, I would try to focus on the exciting part-I always try to be optimistic*; What is your biggest fear about the change, in where you are going to reside?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being able to land a job, and pay for it.....forever. I don't want to lose it to repo.

I am the QUEEN of the 'silver lining'...it's been a struggle for 3 years, but I am really trying to focus on the positive...

Do you fear you are not doing what God wants?


----------



## arnie

all ways been fairly steady under fire. I guess it comes with experience; working tward a soluition being part of a good result instead of part of the problem . 
are you happier in a 26 yearold pickup hearing the engine running well windows open waveing;or in a new Toyota with the music thumping ac going windows up ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a 20 yr old pick-up Arnie, and I like it with the windows down!, Do you do much recreational driving?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I try to make Plan A 'executable' so I get after Plan A with all my might......
Plan B to me is like second place.......the first looser.

So many sins.....do you think divorce is a deadly sin?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not a deadly sin at all! I don't believe in divorce-Marriage is a Life-long commitment, if it does not work-separation, could be necessary, I don't think Marriage should be taken lightly- And Yes, I have been divorced-reluctantly!; would you ever Marry again?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Today the answer is no, hail no.
But that's not the 'final' answer.

Do you think it's better to stay in a bad marriage? Biblically?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, the Bible should not determine your marital status-just my opinion?; Do you have your 'own' interpretations, of the Good book, or have you rely on what you have been taught by others?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I ask Him to explain it to me. I trust, no man.
I was given HORRIBLE HORRIBLE 'guidance' from a "Biblical Counselor".
Never, again.

Are you perceived as "the bad guy" because you make hard choices?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have made many choices, that others do not agree with, in the end , it is I who must live with my choices-so in essence, I try not to put too much thought, in what others think about my choices. I have my 'own' belief's , I do not conform to the status quo, how about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Salmon swimming upstream, party of one!!!!

I'm going outside to dig a ditch, what are you doing now?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Finishing up my morning coffee, tending my dogs, going to get on with my chores-have Fun working outside*; have you frequented other forums, besides HT?


----------



## arnie

cleaning and packageing eggs ;usally check on the family cow 
do you check e bay often (its additting )


----------



## no really

Twp.Tom a few others one is invitation only industry related and a couple of other homesteading type.

arnie had to back away from ebay, yeah it's addicting, now I think I have to go have a look, dang it!! 

Ever been stung by a scorpion? Got popped yesterday moving firewood?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not?; I am sorry that you did, how do you treat the sting, did you have to go to the hospital?


----------



## no really

No hospital, Clorox on the sting and benydrl for any reactions. Live about 60miles from any kind of medical help.. Called one of my brothers and told him to check on me later to see if I was still upright, he came over right than, good bro. But just fine today.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Glad to hear your alright-scary situation, when you live rural; Do the hospitals use choppers out there(in the wilds), for trauma calls?


----------



## no really

Oops, forgot a question, what firewood is your favorite for cook out? Mine is mesquite.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We don't have mesquite up here (unless you buy it, in chip form for smoking), But White Oak is abundant, that is what I use mostly for cooking outdoors. Whats your favorite type of Meat to bb-Q?


----------



## no really

That is a hard question, I am a real carnivore. Guess if I had to say it would be pork.

What's your favorite?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pork Ribs*, Little ones, Baby Backs, Do you have a favorite sauce, or do you prepare your own?


----------



## no really

Favorite sauce is sweet baby rays. One of my Aunt's makes one that is super spicy, yummy. But she keeps the recipe a secret! Where is your favorite quiet place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My favorite quiet place, near home, Is the woods, In the State Park, during the week-it is very quiet. Do you enjoy 'exploring', unknown places outdoors?


----------



## no really

Yes, I like to just take off with a backpack and see new places, the less traveled the better. It's a small group of us that go. 

Have you ever been to Alaska?


----------



## solsikkefarms

No, but my dad was born there while my grandfather was stationed in the Air force. 

Have you been outside the US?


----------



## no really

Yeah, in the military and as a civilian.

Have you and which country was your favorite


----------



## solsikkefarms

never left the continental US. Though I am planning a trip to Norway/Sweden to visit the towns named after my family.

Do you have any famous ancestors that you know of?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have an infamous ancestor named Potter. He was a politician, senate or something in N or S Carolina. He castrated his wife's lover, and talked his way out of jail, came to Texas.

Any infamous ancestors in your background?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I have lots. On my Dads side we have Norwegian blood lines that link to some of the great old Viking Kings of Norway. On my moms side we have French royalty linked back to the dreaded Charlemagne. So it's funny to think that back hundreds of years ago my parents families where sworn enemies..

Do you celebrate your heritage?


----------



## arnie

theres a plack on the side of the highway near here telling the story of one of mine rescueing a girl kidnaped by the Indians long ago . i'v been praticeing grafting diferint types of fruit trees do you know how to graft trees


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4th of July is my big celebration!!
I have never grafted trees....but I have read about it!

Name something amazing you did today!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , I am Croation/German- and I am celebrating right now*, No Arnie, I have never grafted Fruit trees, Would like to someday? Did Anyone eat fish for Friday/Lent?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I fryed a mess of Fish, and it was awesome!, How about You ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I dug trenches from my driveway (under water) into a low spot in my yard so the drive way would drain!!

What is 1 thing you need to accomplish tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have to get on my pile of laundry-been slacking in that dept!, How many loads of laundry per week?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3-5
My boy will be home this week for spring break, so it will be 5-8!!

Dishwasher or Hand wash?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Never used a dishwasher?-Hand wash*, Do you like the way handwashing, gets your hands really clean?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I like to hand wash cause I can "feel" the clean on the dishes!
I like to clean floors this way too....hands and knees....so I can 'feel' the clean!

What was the last live sporting event you attended?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Neices basketball game, Do you use an old towel, to hand wash floors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

yes or an old t-shirt (white)

How many indoor pets do you have?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only 8 toy sized dogs ! Are your dogs friendly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep! Just don't act like / or hit someone in their presence.....it really ticks them off.

8? toy poodles? What is the age range?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They are Yorkies, Maltese, ****Zhu, Poodle, and mixes, aged 3 to 10* I love em'!-Do your pets behave when you are not home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They do. They sleep....I am blessed not to have 'chewer's'

Do you have any cats?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Outside, I have 'barn cats', some feral ; Do your pets comfort you when your down? (lick your face, snuggle..)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet. I LOVE my Jacks. All their snuggles and cover hogging, and wet noses in my face. Even their stinky farts!! Well, not so much...but that means they are close!

How did you come about 8 pets?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They were my late Wife"s, I inherited them from her. Her wishes were for me to take real good care of her 'Babies". Do your pets go for rides with you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They love to go bye bye!! I don't take them often...they act like lunatics in public sometimes!! HA HA

Is it going to be warm tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure, its about 32 right now, got up to 50 earlier, I sure would like to feel some warmth*; Do you enjoy live musical performances?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rock shows? YOU BET.
There is a 4 day 'rock your face off' festival in WI my daughter wants to go too!!
I think the crowd is a little to rough for us girls though.....

Have you ever spent time with a personal trainer in a gym?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to be a personal trainer* lol, Do you lift weights, work out?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet! But I need to gain 10lbs, and build and strengthen muscle.

What does a good PT look / sound like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think that knowledge, of basic training methods, and techniques,they should encourage you-to do the best you can-keep you coming back*, is very important- they should look fit if they are PT's? What is your favorite muscle group to train, Legs, back, chest, arms?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Legs for sure.

Did you work for a gym, or did you have your own gym?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I worked at my Friends Gym, I used to open it up at 5 AM, and train entry level weightlifting/strength training. I was a competitive Powerlifter for 10 years. Do you enjoy the hard work and dedication that it takes to succeed in the Gym?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hard work? Yes.
Dedication? Yes.
Work Ethic second to none? YES
Confidence? Yes!!
Really in all aspects of life.

I don't want to be a body builder, nor do I want to be in a "pick up gym" where folks wear the latest workout gear with a full face of make up and cantor around the gym.
How would I find a place where someone can show me how to accomplish my goals (give me a work out plan) and I can go....work out....then leave??

((I cannot keep my eyes open.....see you in the morning!!))


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would go to your local gyms, and interview the staff, explain what you are interested in, and go from there. Don't commit to any long term membership-tell them you want a trial membership. Read all that you can about technique, and training methods, for beginners, eat more lean protein( muscle building is protein synthesis*) Get plenty of rest, be careful not to overtrain-most people do. I wish you success! Would you just like a hard,strong body-yet feminine?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
I have to put 10lbs on. I am at 16% BMI and my doc said that's too low. 
118lbs and 5'7". 
So I need 10 and I want it to be a solid, 10. Muscle.
Bartending is a physical job....but at my age, it can do damage if you're not in shape.

What is one thing you are looking forward to doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, I am looking forward to getting some of my 'housework' done (not really exciting); Have you had any experience strength training?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, about 10 years ago.....my gf had to work out (lose weight/build muscle) because she was having a breast removed. SO I was her work out buddy to keep her on track.
My son is an athlete...and so I support his training!!

Do you leash walk your puppies, or do they have a fenced area to run in?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They have a very large fenced in area-it is "their territory". What is your favorite source of protein, in your diet, (meat,dairy,veg.)?


----------



## bajiay

Laura must be out playing! 

I don't really do dairy as my body doesn't like it. I'm a meat and veggie girl.

What do you do for protein?


----------



## arnie

raise a big hog or two , a beef ,a big flock of chickens '10 working doe rabbits , couple ares of gardens had a milk cow and i'm lookin to replace her right now even go fishing now n then.come to think about it I do quite a bit for protein .gotta get back ot side and crawl under a tractor right now . 
are there things that you are good at (like mechanic work ) that you really don't like to do ?


----------



## bajiay

processing wild game....pretty good at it...but don't like the stink..blood doesn't bother me 

what about you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Doesn't bother me at all. Been around Hunting/Farming my whole life.

Shouldn't you be studying? lol


----------



## bajiay

I AM STUDYING!! Just took a break... 

Aren't YOU suppose to be working?!?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I am.... oh, you're right. I SHOULD be, but it's Saturday, so I just have to show up. If only they would let me be on call, save us all time and money. Just catching up on my news and such... Packers signed Julius Peppers, cool.

Do you follow any sports?


----------



## bajiay

No, I don't follow sports. Don't mind going to sporting events or watching them on occasion though. Other than baseball....sorry, but I've been to enough baseball games in my life to bore me to death! I was in drill team in high school and we performed at the Reds games on a very regular basis.

What sports do u like?


----------



## solsikkefarms

To watch; Football, occasional Nascar Race, Basketball, or Baseball game if there's something worth watching.

To play; Football, Baseball, Basketball, Golf, Paintball, Volleyball, I'm sure there's more.

Have you ever met anyone famous?


----------



## bajiay

Yes. Lots of famous singers. Dad's best friend was a music producer in Nashville. We went to the Grand Ol' Opry often. The Bengals football players back in the 80's. They practiced a lot in Wilmington, Ohio. Boomer was going to be my husband back then... 

You?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Not so much. I've got a cousin that was the WWE wrestling champ, and another cousin that was in the NFL if that counts? lol

Do you come from a big or small family?


----------



## bajiay

I'm the oldest of four...I have two sisters and a baby brother. He's 34 but will always be my baby brother. 

What about you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I have an older brother (1 1/2 years older) and a younger sister (5 years younger)

How often do you talk to your siblings?


----------



## bajiay

My sisters...I don't converse with. You would not know we were raised in the same house. Very shallow, self-centered, selfish people...I love them but don't like them.
My brother every few months. We text though.

Are you happy with the person that you are today?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I say a prayer every day that I can be a better person than I was yesterday. I have my faults but I continue to work on them.

Where you a good kid or a trouble maker?


----------



## bajiay

I was a good kid. Stayed on honor roll all four years of high school, as well as track and drill team. Graduated with a full academic scholarship to Ohio State. 
All with moving out of parents house when I was 16. My parents were VERY type A and did something horrible to me, so I left. Everything was about control.

What about you?


----------



## arnie

heck yea ; an intentional peasant; fat shiny and healthy; friends with the world . a good pickup and a better dog .i'm richer than most . who needs to leave home to be on vacation 
are you good with saving n finances ect or broke every payday ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I was a really good kid, bad at school (they had girls there) also moved out at 16, but that's because my parents offered me and my brother our own house if we paid a small rent just to keep it from sitting empty. I was always pretty shy so i stayed out of trouble (again, except with the girls. They are my weakness)

What's your weakness?


----------



## bajiay

helping others...it can be a gift but a curse as well. I've had to learn to refrain and be more selective.

What is your most favorite thing in the whole world?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Sorry Arnie, didn't mean to skip you. 

A: I'm good with saving most of the time.. : )
B: Spending time with my boys.

Do you have any unusual skill nobody would guess?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, I do. I'm a Medical Intuitive. 

What about you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I happen to be an amazing cook. People never seem to believe that, guess I don't look the part.

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## bajiay

No, you don't look it!
A doctor, an astronaut, a wife and mother.

You?


----------



## solsikkefarms

pft.... I don't plan on growing up.. but i do want to be a farmer, working on that too.

How old do you consider yourself? (not your age, but the age you feel)


----------



## bajiay

I don't know...I guess I feel my age. Hadn't really thought about that. 

Do you feel like you're still 16?


----------



## solsikkefarms

no... maybe like 24 

Is that bad?


----------



## bajiay

In some ways...in some not...

Well, I have to go and get my studying done and take my mid-term. This site is too distracting!

You have anything pressing to do today?
Have a good one!


----------



## solsikkefarms

Good luck!

Nothing pressing here today 
I really should fill out some insurance papers and stuff for my lawyer though.. I see why people get such big settlement for pain and suffering though, by the time you pay everything off there's not much left over, and it's sooo much work.

Have you ever had to sue anyone?


----------



## bajiay

No, I have not. Don't plan to. I guess I did get a settlement from the bus accident that I was in last August. They gave that freely. They were afraid I would sue and I could have. Not the way I am though. I was happy with the restitution they gave.

Did you work hard today physically or mentally?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Nope... physically I'm on restrictions due to my neck being messed up, and mentally.... I think this medication is playing mind tricks with me. Me engrish is not so well.

Speak any other languages?


----------



## bajiay

Weren't you mental before? 

No, I don't. Wish I did. Maybe sometime in my life I will learn. My brain can't fit anything else in right now. It's overloaded. 

What about you?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Did you just call me mental? /doh

At one time I knew some Norwegian but I'd be real hard pressed to remember any of it now. My brother won awards for his Spanish and won a trip to Puerto Rico for it, guess I should have learned Spanish.

Any classes you wish you would have taken in School that you didn't?


----------



## bajiay

Um...after that one post you made in another forum I think that's the least I can call you! 

HECK NO!!!
School is a bad word right now! I just took my midterm!
In high school, which I assume is what you are referring to, I took all AP classes and college classes as well. Maybe underwater basketweaving?

What about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

High School? I just wish I would have been sober and focused for ANY classes!!

What's your big 'to do' today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nothing 'big' today, just another day in paradise; I'll tend to things around here, watch the snowflakes fly, and maybe read-relax in general. Today is like a big surprise*-I am not sure how it will unfold? Do you have any special activities planned for today?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Me and they boys are going to lunch and to get some groceries. Also have to pick up some supplies for a new fence line.

Do you keep up on world news?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I do not. Heck, I don't know what the weather is gonna be most of the time. I just can't watch it any more. It's soul sucking.

Should I turn on the news?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Probably not, it's pretty depressing. lol

What is the weather like today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

High's in the high 20's-low 30's.....a heat wave.
Grey, no rain.

You?


----------



## arnie

in the 50s and lite rain after a couple warm days it was almost dry enough to get some planting in the garden 
my dog had a litter of pups today out in the generator shed i'm gonna go check on em 
Are you ever just in aue and left speechless at the wonder of mother nature ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Totally, mother nature is amazing. Congrats on the pups too.

Are you a believe of man made climate change?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.

Which news network do you think is telling the real truth?


----------



## Twp.Tom

None of them, I think that they are all bought and paid for, just like politicians!, Do you believe that the world is in serious trouble?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I believe it is literally going to hell in a handbasket.
I used to watch the news all the time....and I was SO prepped.
Now?
What will be, will be.

Do you believe we can change the world's course?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Yes, but its going to come after something catastrophic.

I'm ready, are you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, prepared as I am going to be*,Do you think we can change the World?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I do not.
I think it's course has been set, and it will go the Way it was told.
I am ready.....for my Savior!!

Have you ever been in a house / restaurant, etc. and just "felt" like something "off or bad" about the place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I believe we can 'sense' when something is not right; Do people from the local Kingdom hall, come to your house, and try to share their beliefs with you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ugh, yes. I do not let them in. I am polite, but they cannot come into my home.
Neither does the literature.

Does it feel 'intrusive' to you when strangers knock on your door?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes very, I only invite Family and friends in my home (the dogs go nuts-anyone else); Did you have a colorful, red/pink/purple sunset in your sky tonight?-We did-Beautiful!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cloud cover...could not see. Tomorrow should be more clear.

Did you have a busy weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not really,very easygoing weekend-I feel as if I am coming out of hibernation*; are you always on the go, or do you find time to unwind, and relax?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Always on the go. Felt guilty if I 'relaxed or rested'.
I am looking forward to one day, taking a day a week to just, rest.

Is all of your snow gone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, few small spots on the North side of bldgs. and such. but mostly gone* yay*; What one thing do you want most in Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

"Thing"
To establish a 'home' with a spot of land...some chickens, and a cow.
Definitely, a cow.
I guess to be a for real homesteader.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just want to feel 'young' again, I miss my youth; do you think that if you meet the 'right ' person, that it would complete your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It would be amazing to share my love, my gifts and talents, my time, and that kind of stuff with someone who felt the same about me. 
I think if I found someone like that......I would 'feel young' again; I would have the passion, enthusiasm and spontinatity that I had in my youth!!!

What one non-tangible 'thing' do you want, for yourself, out of this life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

To feel that 'togetherness' , that I felt when I was in Love, What was the best part of being part of a 'couple', for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I never had to be alone. (abandonment issues)
The rest.....was a lie. So, living for 20 years thinking everything was "true", and finding out it was not? I can't really answer that question accurately.....
But I hope to be able to write that story before I die!!!!

Where do you want to see yourself, this time, next year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In a much better state of mind, alive, happy, and thriving*, I think I know where you want to be, but I may be wrong, so I'll ask?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Physically....anywhere but here. Ideally? NC/SC/GA.
Emotionally.....Stronger, Stable, and Optimistic like I was 4 years ago.
Mentally.....sharp. focused. goal oriented. 
Spiritually......as far away from where I am now as I can get!!

Do you think you will have pets for the rest of your life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I hope so, cause I Love them, Do you feel 'inner peace' within you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet. But one day, I will.

Do you have desert every night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not 'every night' lol, but I get my share, my weakness is cookies*, Do you eat several small meals daily, or just 3, bfst/lnch/dinner ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I am not stressed out..hahahahha.....I eat 3-4-5 times a day. Small meals. 
Rarely do I eat breakfast.
I would love to find a 'breakfast' place when I move, so I could be a regular!!

Do you have a spot where you are considered a "regular"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, there is a little country store about a mile and a half from me, and I am a "regular customer". I don't do bars regularly, so Not there anymore; are you going to dress, in proper St. Patricks day Colors tomorrow ? Green/orange/plaid?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will try to find something green.....

What is the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll start letting the dogs out (they don't all go out at once-they are funny like that*),make coffee (Mr. coffee), sit down and wait till the coffees finished*, How about you ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

As soon as I am awake....I lay still and listen (see who's up, where are the dogs).
Then I roll over and see what time it is.
The rest of my routine depends on what time, I wake up!!

Can you drink any ole coffee, or do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## arnie

not really when i'm alone at home i'm more likely to only have coffee early then brunch and then supper later but i'm never on a regular scegual (I'M retired ) may just start picking n eating berrys all day then stop by my couisins for supper who knows to day I got the old tractor fixed (HORRAY) then took my cousin n helper to town where the farmers restrant has a buffeit stile sunday supper set out . I like share ing dessert with friends if I have a weakness its gonna be ice cream . May be why i'm fat n pretty .
do you have certain plaes and friends that when you visit you have to dine at great places . if I go to chi=town I gotta get my brother and have Italian beef 'hot dogs , real pizza . in Virginia I gotta have raspberry custard ice cream .


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love to cook for people...but when I go out (which is rare) I make sure it's a pretty special place.

Name something today that put a smile on your face


----------



## Twp.Tom

I saw a picture of my great niece today on FB, she is one year old, and cute as can be, made me feel good inside*, Are you looking forward to grandchildren some day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I would like to be 'established' when that happens, so that I am really ready for them.

Do you have a big circle of friends that you can spend time with pretty much any time you want?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have been blessed with many fine Friends, and neighbors, near and far- the only problem is, I don't have time to keep in touch with all of them. I really try to pay attention to my older friends, cause life is short* Do you make friends easily?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Acquaintances, yes. I've never met a stranger!!
Friend? Not easily. 

Have you ever struggled with insomnia?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah*, Do you have a hard time falling asleep?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

no. staying asleep. 2 am witching hour....up for 2-3 hours....sleep for a couple more....in and out of sleep....finally say the h.e.double with it and get up.
It could be worse....

Can you sleep just about anywhere, or do you have to have 'right spot-right conditions' for sleeping?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I take a Xanax, it knocks me out; I have anxiety, Have you ever considered something to help you get a good nights sleep-it would not have to be a drug?


----------



## arnie

heck no I don't even like to take asprin . often like to leave the windows open listen to the creek babble by 
have you ever figgered out the anser to a problem days after you'v put it on the back burner perhaps while dreaming or day dreaming ?


----------



## bajiay

YES!!!! TODAY!!! Couldn't figure out an answer for my homework that was due last night. Figured it out TODAY!!! MAkes me mad!!

What about you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shoot, Days!, it has taken me years to figure out some things* lol; Have you had a formal education?( Like college)


----------



## bajiay

YES currently in pre-med

YOU?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope, self taught* lol, Do you get good grades?


----------



## bajiay

try to... Stay on Dean's List most of the time...

What is your self-taught education in?


----------



## arnie

eingering math though I went back to school in my thirtys when I first was made a foreman in road repair and building I had to order, materials .trucking ,timeing it was sink or swim and good jobs for poor guys were hard to get; I often wonder how I did it with so little guidance all before the days of portable computers or cellphones with old junky trucks and equipment ; but those old school bosses were figgering on making you tough at the school of hard knocks and it worked I suppose as we made it and they still got rich and holes got dug and filled . when i did start takeing classes teachers would often ask queations because most had no real practical experience . and then when moving up to a huge contractor there were not many surprises and being under pressure or dead lines was old hat . 
do you think you could handle several workers be the boss or one of the crew ?


----------



## vicker

Arnie, you need to discover commas. They kinda look like the last piece of a chicken wing 
Thank you in advance.  Just picking on ya.
I can handle a crew, and work best as the boss. I don't handle conflict very well. I'll step aside, help you do it wrong and, give you all the credit, happily. I'm a good boss, because I take advice very well, and even ask for it.

Some on this thread seem very unhappy when they lose control. What would it take for you to just give up all of that and enjoy life?


----------



## CajunSunshine

One of the happiest moments ever, is when you find the courage to finally let go of what you can't change. (Snagged that bit of wisdom from the Morning Motivation thread!)

Same question...



.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try to undertand what I can control, and change, and what I cannot. I try to see things in as positive light as possible*. And last , but not least-I count my Blessings-I am very fortunate*. Do you know people, that have an 'Aura", of happiness, and contentment, surrounding them?


----------



## roadless

Yes and those people seem to have acceptance of the past, they seem to have trust for the future and are able to be fully present in the now.

Do you celebrate St. Patrick day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did when the kids were little, but I am not much of a Hallmark holiday gal...

Will you wear green today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will wear a Green plaid flannel shirt for The Holiday*, I may have a beer or two later, at home. No Plans of going to bars or the Parade Downtown (Cleveland). Do you enjoy the bagpipes, and the People doing the Irish Jig?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I took the kids to the parade every year when they were young. 
I LOVE parades!!! They loved it too!!

What's your big plan for the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have several business calls to make, I have a feeling I will be on the phone a bit. Then I have to make a visit to my insurance agent, in town, so while I am there-I will get some supplies*. The sun is shining, and I will spend the afternoon outdoors.- How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dentist, vacuum to the repair shop, pick up brake pads for the boys car, start seeds, pay bills, deconstruct 3 chickens-rub-and put them in the smoker.....
No sunshine here today..but tomorrow they say will be much warmer AND sunnier!!

At this time of year, do you look out the window at your garden, and twitch because you really want to be 'hands in the dirt'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am anxious to 'play in the soil', I have to patient here in Northern Ohio, our last frost date is Memorial day, I do start cleaning beds/barns, cleaning -up around the stead'; Do you plant annual flowers every year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I throw out seeds (cosmos, sunflowers, zinna's, etc) and my hollyhocks are bi-annuals, but I do not buy 'flats' of flowers and plant. I've never had the time to mess w them.

Is your ground still frozen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, on sunny days, during a temporary thaw, the top few inches gets soft, but the ground temp is still freezing*. Do you spend a lot of the day outdoors, as it warms up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. That's why I am looking for "small house, big yard". I plan on being OUTside more than in!! 

Do you sleep better in the summer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I sleep best,when I am physically exhausted, and I have so much more physical activity, in the Summer, and the days are long-so Yes, I would say I do*. I like it when the birds awaken me*. Do you sleep with windows open, in mild weather?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I love to have the windows open whenever the weather permits, mostly so I can hear all the animal sounds on the farm. This morning two of my geese where standing on the deck "knocking" on the door.

Are you a light sleeper or does every little thing wake you up?


----------



## arnie

yes, (comma) it doesn't take much to wake me 
have you ever drank a green beer ?


----------



## bajiay

no, but drinking beer makes me green! 

What food besides corned beef and cabbage is known to be eaten on St. Paddy's day?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Shepherds pie..

Mmmm, what's your favorite kind of pie?


----------



## bajiay

A really good pecan pie...or tollhouse pie....or fruit pies...I don' think I've ever met a pie I didn't like!

What's yours?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Not a big pie fan myself, but I do bake a pretty good apple pie.

Do you like to bake?


----------



## bajiay

I like to cook and bake, when I have someone to cook for.  

What is your favorite thing to cook? or bake?


----------



## arnie

I AM A PIE MAN ! fruit of all types ,(comma) and I think i'v perfected a version of shepards pie buy tradeing ( my home raised and canned ) pork for mutton .
do you often change traditional recipes to improve and add your own personal twist to them ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Love to cook just about anything, I just make it up as I go..

Do you have any food allergies?


----------



## bajiay

yes, that's what a great cook does, isn't it? 

I don't care for shepherd's pie anymore...I've had it too much I think.

food allergies? no...use to be red onions but I fixed that.

Favorite spice to use?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I use a lot of mustard seed, especially when I'm slow cooking, I just like the flavor of it. I also use a lot of peppers and sugars.

Do you prefer sweet or spicey?


----------



## arnie

they do good together .but I really don't like overly sweet things ,to much heat covers up the real flavors in a dish . 
is cooking a big deal in your family ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For me, my oldest daughter and son, yes. We are dead serious about our food and preparing it.

Do you believe that a lot of problems in the world could be solved over a good home cooked meal?


----------



## vicker

If everyone sat down to a good, home cooked meal there wouldn't be any problems. The problems might would start when it came time to do the dishes. 

It's cool and rainy here, Been raining for three days. My kind of weather. How is your weather today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Very cold and grey....but tomorrow they say high 40's and SUNNY!!!!

Is your soil 'fussy' or can you grow anything?


----------



## solsikkefarms

It sucks, its cold.. been cold for too long, I'm waiting for global warming.

What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chicken.

What is your last frost date?


----------



## solsikkefarms

May 19th.

When's yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mothers Day.

What amazing thing did you do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I observed the migratory waterfowl swimming, diving. And the pairs of Canadian Geese, looking for prime nesting spots for their young-quite a display today-Amazing!, What did you find, see, or discover today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I 'saw' 3 whole chickens get devoured by 3 young men (21,21,22) and it made me smile!!
(I smoked 3 birds for dinner, made bbq, coleslaw, salad, corn on the cob)

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## roadless

I will be a proctor for the MCAS testing.
This test determines whether the students graduate. 

What will you be doing today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Starting seeds,(about 175 little cells worth) paying bills, calling a contractor to fix some drywall issues. Then I will go to work!

Give me one good reason why today is going to be a great day!


----------



## arnie

I have a full belly, and free to be the suns sposed to shine clear pure sping waters running in the sink ,chickens are fat n layng and most of all theres friends n family about that I can count on . all little things that you often never notice that are working I may not have to pull out the jumpercables and if I call my mom the phones gonna work .I can be happy because I want to be !! and I can sent you my wish for you to catch a case of the belly giggles that you just can't shake off . 
How bout chew ?


----------



## bajiay

Cleaning house...I have a new BF and we are going shopping for furniture, have T-bones marinating for dinner...


What's one thing you can't wait to do this summer?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Can't wait to put some fresh pork in the freezer. Looking forward to putting up some new fences to give the cows more room to run, and definitely looking forward to motorcycle riding, camping and lots of bbq's.

Here in Wisconsin were pretty well known for grilling brats... have you had them? Like them?


----------



## vicker

They're common down here too, but after a good switching, or two, they come around pretty quick. I've never heard of grilling them, does that work well?  

We have them too. They're rather new down here, but pretty common now. 

What is your favorite thing to cook over the coals?


----------



## bajiay

chicken and shish-ka-bobs! YUM!
grilled veggies too

What's yours?

funny about the brats!! I had seven I could've grilled a time or two!


----------



## vicker

I enjoy cooking things that take a few hours, but I have this thing I cook in a grill basket, with mixed vegetables and bowtie pasta that is just fabulous every time I cook it.It's one of those things that is even better the next day too. Good stuff. 

Do you have a regular time for meals in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We used to years ago, but with the kids grown...we eat together when we can.

Do you believe a meal 'connects' people?


----------



## vicker

I do. Good things happen when we set down together and share food. 

If you could throw a large dinner party, approximately how many people would you invite?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If I threw a dinner party for everyone I know (including co-workers)....40-50?
A lot of variables....
Indoor, outdoor, formal, pitch in, how many courses...

Do you love 'pitch in's'?


----------



## vicker

I really like them when the food is all homemade, not so much when it is mostly junk made with cream of mushroom soup, cans of "fried onions" and cheap green beans, and KFC chicken, and the like. I don't mean to be snobbish, but dang!, people used to have some pride. A coupe if years ago we were planning Christmas dinner, and one if my nieces said she'd bring the mashed potatoes. She showed up with them in a box. WHAT!!?! lol she'll not do that again. We waited till the mashed potatoes were done. We don't pull that crap around here. 

If you had to eat some seafood right now, what would you try?


----------



## CajunSunshine

*A New Orleans Peacemaker!!!!*

Dating back to the 1800s, this fried oyster po'boy is called "The Peacemaker" because it tastes SO good, it was legendary for calming irate wives :flame: when their husbands partied too hard :buds: and stayed out too late. 

*sigh* If a man brought me a Peacemaker, I would think that he could do no wrong...:angel:





This post is worthless without an authentic recipe from my favorite man:

http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/seafood/oyster11.htm

(BTW, if you cannot get oysters this can also be made with good fried fish.)


The Peace Maker - The Ultimate Oyster Po-boy 

Makes: 6 Servings

COMMENT:
Deep-frying seafood is still considered the number one technique in the south. Even with the concerns that many have with deep fat frying, they still expect to eat seafood in this manner when visiting Cajun country. Personally, I feel the oyster po-boy or "peace maker" as it is called in New Orleans is the best of all deep-fried seafood recipes.

INGREDIENTS:

4 dozen fresh oysters
6 (10-inch) po-boy loaves
EGG WASH:

1 egg, beaten
1 cup milk
1 cup water
2 tbsps Creole mustard
1 tbsp yellow mustard
salt & cracked black pepper to taste


BREADING:

1 1/2 cups yellow corn meal
1 1/2 cups yellow corn flour
2 tbsps granulated garlic
Oil for deep frying


DRESSING:

3 cups Remoulade slaw (see recipe below)
18 thin slices of tomato
Spicy ketchup

METHOD:
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Using a home style deep fryer such as a Fry Daddy, heat oil according to manufacturer's directions. Slice the po-boy bread lengthwise and place on a large cookie sheet. Set aside. In a mixing bowl, combine egg, milk, water, mustards and season to taste using salt and pepper. In a separate mixing bowl, combine corn meal, yellow corn flour, garlic and season to taste using salt and pepper. Set aside. When ready to prepare the po-boys, create Remoulade sauce and slaw (see recipe) and set aside. Place the bread in the oven and turn off the heat; this will allow the bread to become crispy and warm. Dip oysters, six at a time, in the egg batter and then into the corn meal, corn flour mixture. Place in the deep fryer at 365 degrees F and cook until oysters float, approximately three minutes. Remove and drain and keep warm. Continue until all oysters are fried. While oysters are cooking, remove po-boy bread from the oven and place Remoulade slaw and tomato slices on the bottom side of the bread and the spicy ketchup on the top side . Place six oysters over the slaw and top with the other po-boy half. Secure with toothpicks and slice into two equal halves. Serve hot.


REMOULADE SLAW (note from CajunSunshine: this stuff is absolutely wondermous. Try it with any seafood, it's gooder than good.)

Serves: 6


COMMENT:
Remoulade sauce may be found in any restaurant in South Louisiana and in as many recipe versions. Commonly served with shrimp or other seafood, this version is a wonderful on "The Peace Maker", the Ultimate Oyster Po-boy.

INGREDIENTS FOR REMOULADE SAUCE:

1 1/2 cups heavy duty mayonnaise
1/2 cup Creole mustard
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp hot sauce
1/2 cup Heinz Hot & Spicy ketchup
1/4 cup minced red bell pepper
1/4 cup minced yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup minced celery
2 tbsps finely minced garlic
1/4 cup minced parsley
1/2 tbsp lemon juice
salt and cracked black pepper to taste
INGREDIENTS FOR SLAW:

4 cups shredded iceberg lettuce
3/4 cup shredded red cabbage
3/4 cup Remoulade sauce

METHOD:
Combine slaw ingredients at time of service.




What is next on your "bucket list"?

.


----------



## CajunSunshine

ha ha, this thread is going all foodie on us. NINE posts, back-to-back revolves around food! I smelled it just as soon as I walked in the door, lol.



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Open my own restaurant. Seriously.

What is your one must do thing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have to fill out, and mail some tax information, to the local Auditor's office. Do you have 'good', Fire, Rescue, and Police- in your current location?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Police around here are pretty corrupt and useless, fire department is volunteer, they seem to be pretty good but can be hit or miss. 

Police should be here to "serve and protect" not harass, but it often seems the other way around. How do you feel about your police?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm disappointed in our county law enforcement. We got much better service/protection when I was a kid. County law enforcement now has a payroll 50 times larger than when I was growing up here, while the population has grown only 15 times larger. When my sister's storage building was robbed while they were remodeling the home place, the Detective showed up (finally) and said "yep, you've had a break in". That was about the extent of his investigation.

Do you have an official or unofficial neighborhood watch program where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have JRT's and the neighbor has a LGD.....that's the 'neighborhood watch' round these parts!! 

What amazing thing did you do today?


----------



## bajiay

I was a Mom...

What about you?


----------



## vicker

I showed my dad the wisdom of wearing adult diapers, as opposed to going cowboy to avoid soiling his underwear. And, I did a lot of laundry 

Smell my finger?


----------



## bajiay

Uh...no thanks!
I bet that was hard for him. Good son... 

If you're reading this right now, why are you up so late, or early?
I just finished homework... going to bed! Night all!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
Did you realize today is the first day of Spring?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I didn't. It has bopped between March 20th and 21st on the calendar, so I think I had tomorrow pegged as the day. We're supposed to make the 60's today, which would be really nice.

What chore or task that you do signals that Spring has sprung in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes,* It is the beginning of a Beautiful season*. Is Easter important to you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I start cleaning out my raised beds!
2. No. Hallmark holidays have no 'grip' on me!!

What is your big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Clean out chimney, get more firewood on the porch (I hope I won't need all of it) ; Was your electric bill last month, the most expensive, of the year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but my propane @4.50 a gallon cost me 3K to fill my 1000 gallon tank to 80%.
My electric bill was actually lower than normal!

Do you hear more birds chirping every day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it is like music to the ears-nature outdoes itself! ; All, of our snow is gone!-is yours? ( the grass is just starting to turn green*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No snow here, but grass is very brown (still sleeping!!)

Do you stake your tomatotes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I stake them, and I tie them up with bailing twine as the season progresses. I pull suckers too* Tomatoes, are my favorite 'fragrance', in the veg. garden. Do you grow any 'herbs', basil, dill, parsley, etc.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

All kinds of herbs "basil (4kinds) thyme, mint (3) parsley, lemon balm, rosemary, dill, horseradish, lavender.

Have you started seeds yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, my neighbor has, operates, a small commercial greenhouse, I give him my business, I consider it 'contributing, to the local economy'. I have started seeds in the past, smaller scale garden this year* Do you plant peas,as your first vegetable?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. My daughter tried them one year and had minimal success...

What is your favorite thing to grow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tomatoes*, nothing compares, to a fresh garden Tomato!, I enjoy the smell, as well as the sight, and the taste* Do you grow brussel sprouts?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not.
Pretty basic here. Tom's, green peppers, cukes, strawberries, melons, pumpkins, onions, chili peppers, horseradish, raspberries, grapes, apples, pears. Herbs out the wazoo, sunflowers.

What do you grow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I grow: onions, garlic (last fall), Tomato, a few varieties of peppers, cukes, green beans, dill, basil, mint (separate area), And flowers*( too many to list); do you live in an area that grows a lot of produce, fields of produce?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. GMO Corn one year, GMO beans the next year.
There are a couple little 'farms' that grow for their u pick business...but they are sprayed with chemicals too.

Is the sun shining at your place today? (it's TRYING to come out here!!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, it is grey, and raining lightly-the water table is very high!, I am glad I live on 'higher ground' ; Where does your persistence, 'inner strength', and diligent work ethic come from?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ALL my life, my dad told me to never depend on ANYONE, do it myself.
He made me get a job at 13 (ppr route) and showed me how to take my 60 person route, and turn it into a 110 person route, in less than a year.
He stayed after me all my life (get a job, work harder, you don't need anyone etc)
That was the human influence to my hard headedness....work ethic...tenacity.

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My dad was the same way* Military, put me to me to work, at a young age, when I told him I needed money-he said: 'time to go to work'. I did not like discipline when I was younger, but now, I appreciate how my folks raised me. Do you truly believe, that you can do almost anything , that you set your mind to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do.
I was not a fan of my childhood (can see the good stuff now, but lots of bad stuff too) and I thought I was gonna "prove the old man wrong"....but he was right.
I can only depend on me!!
I am thankful for the hard headedness, and work ethic he pounded in my head.
I would have ceased had he not.

What is the glue that holds you together on most days?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Faith, Spirit*, knowing that Life is constantly changing-tomorrow is another day*; What is your inspiration?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hope. 
Hope that it DOES get better than this.
Hope that my dreams CAN and WILL come true.
Hope that there IS more to life than this.
Hope that if it's supposed to be, there is big love out there waiting to find me!
Hope...that's what I cling too right now.

What is the first thing you think of when you drive past a car accident (with emergency crews on scene)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hope*, I always think, 'I hope no one was hurt',second-do they need any help? Have you ever been a 'first responder'- the first person on the scene of an accident?


----------



## bajiay

Yes, to several. Worst was in Utah when I was heading to work one day. An Excursion was veering into a semi and overcorrected at the last minute. Ended up rolling the vehicle in the median about 6-8 times. I just spring into action at times like this. I remember jumping out of my truck and running after it while it was still rolling. Three boys and a dad in there on the way to big BYU football game. 16 yr old driving.
I got them all out of the vehicle before anyone even stopped. Fuel was everywhere. 
8 yr old in back seat was strapped in but sleeping. He wasn't hurt. 12 yr old in middle seat was hit on the head by a barbell weight and was bleeding profusely from his head and was in shock. 16 yr old had a broken arm. Father's neck was broken and he was knocked out. When he came to he was bound and determined he was getting out of the vehicle cuz he could smell the gas. It all ended fine. Was scary at the time though. I carry several ER kits in my vehicles cuz I always seem to come across incidents like this.

What about you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, several, the last one was a couple of years ago. An older lady had lost control on an icey Rural route, and hit the ditch, and flipped over, smashing her roof. The wheels were still spinning, I stopped, ran to her car, she was trapped, gas was dripping, she could not get out of the window! Meanwhile 3 young young men(like football players-big), stopped also. One of them had a knife in his pocket,cut her seatbelt, then we all grabbed a hold of the crunched door, and ripped it clean off of the car (it was amazing!), we pulled her out-she said she was ok , just a little shaken up. The boys were on lunch break, and they had to go, so I kept the Lady in my truck, till help arrived. She was ok* Thank God, her car was totaled. Those young men were my heroes that day! Are you calm in the face of fear/danger?


----------



## vicker

Yes, I get strangely calm and time seems to slow down. 

Have you ever had to get violent with another person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I used to be SOLID as a rock.......and I am slowly getting back to being that gal.
It's after everything has passed...when I 'melt down'.

2. Yes. It did not end well for them.

What is an unreasonable fear you possess?


----------



## arnie

so far ; i'm the oldest bro in my family . always had to be responsible then being a foreman for many years . learned very early to try to get working on a solution . seeing and helping (my old relatives were real teamsters) on the old farm with horses hunting dogs ect. . I learned that there panic and fear is very contagious and only leads to more trouble .
do you have pacients , or a demeanor with people and animals ; could you be a good teacher or trainer ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have the patience of Job, when the student is teachable/trainable/coachable.

What 'age group' do you find the easiest to 'teach-train'?


----------



## arnie

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. I used to be SOLID as a rock.......and I am slowly getting back to being that gal.
> It's after everything has passed...when I 'melt down'.
> 
> 2. Yes. It did not end well for them.
> 
> What is an unreasonable fear you possess?


really hategre::run: Snakes ; but that's not to unreasonable


----------



## arnie

younger the better before they Know it all .sometimes you almost have to trick older ones in to learning .what do you think ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love teenagers. LOVE LOVE LOVE them.

What are your 3 favorite ways to cook pork?


----------



## arnie

I like to can pork and then have it with biscits n gravy . sausage 'pork ckops , bacon ;and best of all BBQ ribs or pulled pork BBQ also lean pork in the mix on shish-kabobs .I raise a pig r two every year so I like to eat em also ;lucky thing those cute friendly little pigs turn into big pushy hogs .
Do you have trouble butchering livestock after raiseing them ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, gotta' do what ya gotta' do Arnie, If your going to have livestock, you are going to have dead stock. That lil' porkchop in the last photo, sure is a looker though! What animals do you enjoy raising the most?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can't wait to find out!!!

Do you sleep with socks on?


----------



## arnie

I really liked the milk cow she was a member of the family being with me the longest , and the biggest contributr to the homestead ,such a gentle giant I lost her this spring while calving I miss her dearly. and the pigs always have such personalitys luckily they become pushy self centered hogs and great BBQ. the friendly old plow horse greets me when ever he hears the truck for pets n treats .the chickens and rabbits are part of the team ,andi proudly enjoy raiseing them but they just don't get attached to you .i'v just yeaterday brought home a dairy goat to try my hand as a goat dairy person till I can find , or raise a good cow. but my faithfull mt. cur dogs protect every thing from keeping the **** from the garden ,skunks n bear from the bees ,cyoutes n fox out of the hens and I don't worry about bigfoot, cougars ,or snakes ;they gladly watchover all with un ereing devotion .


----------



## arnie

some time I try when its really cold out but I always wake up bare footed .
do you ever fell closer to the earth ,living with natures whims and by her clock ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I am in the garden, or even when I am canning...I get an overwhelming feeling that what I am doing is what I am designed to do...and it's a deep, deep contentment.

What are your big plans for today??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to replace a kitchen faucet-the drip is getting worse, do you do all of your homestead maintenance?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The kids dad did most of the fixin' of mechanical type stuff.
If I don't know how to do it I go to the library and check out a book or dvd and learn!

Do you think the snow is behind us, or are you 'bracing for one more storm'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Looking outside as I type, large fluffy flakes are falling, and accumulating-the forecast is for a high of 53 today,what gives? lol, Yes we can get a storm, all the way up to mid -May, and I suspect we will. Have you played in the snow this winter?, snowballs/snowmen/sledding/skiing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not. I really had NO sense of humor with the snow this winter.

When is your last freeze date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

You are not supposed to plant tenders (tomatoes/peppers), until Memorial day-so The last week of May Here where I am at. You can extend your season, and plant early-it's just a gamble(you can cover for cold). Have you been working in the garden, since you were a kid?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

As a kid, I was the weed-the-garden-slave. I HATED the garden.
I started gardening about 10 years ago, and every year, she gets bigger and bigger and I can more and more!!

What animals have you raised for meat/eggs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have raised Cornish/crosses for meat, and I have a flock of about 30 chickens right now, and egg production just started picking up the last few weeks. I'll be eating eggs today (perfect food). I also have heritage Turkeys, a Bronze Tom, Royal palm,and Blue Slate hens. I have harvested their offspring in the past. We had a herd of Nigerian Goats, scaled down to a wether,and 1 doe, the wether passed last season, so all I have left is Mia, the doe-she seems to be doing alright, she pals with my Golden ,Buster, and seems content(I was worried,cause they are herd animals). What type of stock, do you want to raise?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Definitely chickens. And I really do want a cow. Goats have so much to offer...maybe a goat before a cow!!

Do you need a lot of 'land/space' to raise that any birds?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really, they range the stead'(7 acres), when the weather warms up-the most important thing is their safety, especially at night. Mine are actual free -range, they go where they want to all day, some stay near the barn, others travel-usually with a rooster( he protects his brood). I think chickens, are the best way to start, with small stock. Do you enjoy eating chicken?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet. 
Eggs are delicious.
Chicken is SO versatile.
Bones for stock.
Poop for compost/fertilizer 
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!

I am off to a very busy day! Have an amazing productive day!
What are you big plans this weekend???


----------



## Twp.Tom

Continue getting prepared for the upcoming warm weather, working in the yard,visiting with family* Have a Great Day Laura*, What is the best job, that you have ever had?


----------



## arnie

big day here on the backwoods farm building a goat milking stand to save my back ; and """"  PLANTING POTATOS "" Spring is here !!! best job I ever had was doing maintance on the cobble stone streets in a rich surburb . nice shady streets with very light traffic . I got to hire my buddies it was all hand work so no noisy compressors or heavy equipment . the big boss hardly ever stoped by as he got payed by how much we did and I had no trouble making quota . also had a paveing crew once with my dad and baby bro as equipment operators and 3 of the labors my kin . love working out side with a good crew . guess i'm a little clostrafobic. have you ever had a job you dreded going to,but you had to keep cause the wolf was at the door ?.


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not Arnie*, I have been very fortunate, to have worked with, and for, great people/companies (long term). I look at almost every job, as a learning experience, I am retired, like you now-so I get to pick, and choose what I would like to do every day. Is there any job/business, that you have not been involved in, that you would like to try, or are you happy doing what you are presently doing?


----------



## bajiay

I am currently in the process of opening my own office in the field of Mind, Body, and Psychosocial Therapy. I am really psyched! No pun intended! 
I graduate pre-med at the end of May, and I am looking forward to doing what I love to do, which is helping others.

Do you wish you were doing something different with your life at this time?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Hell no, I'm doing exactly what I want to do, only wish I had started sooner.

If you could spend an hour talking with anyone, who would you pick and why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My first MIL. Why? to tell her how much I love her, and how important she is to me, and how her love and compassion is why I was such a good mom.

You?


----------



## roadless

My mother, because I miss her.

What do you do for the pure enjoyment of it?


----------



## L.A.

Day Dream, while I'm doing something else,,

How about you??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just take off, and go riding on my fourwheeler-freedom*, We had a snow squall this morning, over an inch on the ground, a few hours later, it's all gone! , and it 55 outside? Is your weather unpredictable, and ever changing?


----------



## arnie

its pretty high elevation here so there is always a big difference between day and night temps. which isa good thing in the summer . 
tommarows the farmers market conference for our area. i'm gonna attend the grafting class and come home with 5 new apple trees ;listen to a few speakers ect .do you think you'd enjoy going to something hanging out with a bunch o gardeners exchanging ideas and seeing whats going on in the farmers market world ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep, that sounds very interesting Arnie, I would like to learn more about grafting* I only have one apple, and one pear tree-and they are both very old, and in need of trimming. I would like to keep those trees going, they produce very good tasting fruit. Have you planted trees, many years ago, that are now huge?


----------



## arnie

yes in the 80s we set out a bunch and for a while there were plums peaches apples and cherrys . then I was down to a peach n a great fall apple so the last few years i'v been building back up theres also lots of wild berrys that produce well . I think canned stuff like blackberrys and apple butter make the best gifts ; kind of lets you spend time with distant family .do you make gifts of cannen goodies ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to give away things that I can, and pickle, eggs, fruit, My Mother was a very generous person-she made wash clothes (knitted), and gave away everything she ever had. Do you enjoy giving?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes!

What is your favorite thing to give (tangible)?


----------



## vicker

Jam. It would take some explaining, but homemade jam is very significant to me. Most people who receive it don't know of the significance, but it's there.  Or kisses. 

Do you carry a knife?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, a pocketknife, I've carried a pocketknife-since I was a little boy. Do you sharpen your knifes with a stone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not, but my daughter does.

What is your big plan today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am helping some Friends today, and when I am finished helping them, I'll tend to my own chores*, When someone asks you for help, do you always say yes, or do you have a hard time saying no?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I always help if someone asks, but I have a problem asking anyone else for help and try to do everything myself.

Do you have a hard time asking for help?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am the same way, some call it stubborn* lol, bullheaded, determined...., What is your 'go too', recreation activity?


----------



## bajiay

Fishing!
Yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't have one yet. I've never taken any 'me' time...been busy rasing kids.

What's your big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to spend some time inside, cleaning the kitchen, and pounding some pork chops flat- to make some schnitzel. Do you like/enjoy , German Cousine?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's pretty basic stuff, comfort type food...mmmmmmm

Do you buy in bulk, portion out, and freeze for later?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sometimes, I prefer to buy/cook in bulk, and freeze for 'quick meals later'; French toast, or pancakes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have to chose ONE? 
French toast.
no
Pancakes.
Wait, french toast......I mean pancakes.....

Eggs over medium or scrambled?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to scramble them, with chunks of cheese, ham, peppers, onions a pile of toast, and I call that a "meal'! Do you normally, eat breakfast, everyday, even if its just something simple-oatmeal/toast/bagel?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not normally eat breakfast. Coffee is my morning meal!

Change will not kill me...it will stretch and grow me.
Sing the mantra...
Change will not kill me...it will stretch and grow me.

Will you say a prayer for me today, and tomorrow, please?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I pray for you , and Your daughter, in this difficult/uncertain time. May God Bless you both! Did You join the Military, and Serve our 'Great Nation'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I tried, but I was a 'screw up' and they did not want me.
(God had other plans)
But I do come from a long line of those who have served.....my kids are DARS and SARS...Great Uncle WW2 Marine, fully decorated KIA. Dad, Uncle, Cousin Army: Korea, Viet Nam, Desert Storm. Uncle Navy, Korea.

Same question


----------



## skidsareforkids

I've served for almost 19 years and will be retiring in about 4. We thought we were going to retire in 18 months but God decided I needed one more rank in the Army and the service obligation that goes with it. I'm glad I've served and would do it again, but I'll be happy to retire and stay at home.

What does "Homestead" mean to you?


----------



## arnie

The home place ; a small farm where you are raiseing your livestock and gardens takeing care of your needs not having to depend on others or the frivioluos moods of employers or polititions. a home base that is there providing a safe ,warm and welcome home for you and yours . A calm happy environment where you fit in with natures plan and seasons


----------



## arnie

how bout you could you be considered and homsteader or substanice farmer ; do you strive to be self providing and independent even though its harder to go out and milk twice a day after banking up the coal stove. or could you be happy setting the thomstat at 71 and having your take out delivered ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I kinda' walk a middle ground. My thermostat is on 50F, but the wood stove usually keeps the down stairs around 68-70F, a little warmer in the loft. There is no take out/delivery here (too far in the sticks), but I often eat out for breakfast with family and/or friends. I do preserve part of the harvest from the garden, especially vegetable soup (could live on that stuff with corn bread). I don't milk the cows/goats, but I could in a pinch.

Are you planning to try/attempt something new on your homestead this year, with livestock, the garden, or other art/craft?


----------



## arnie

yes I already brought home a milk goat 3 days ago ,and plowed up a new area just for mellons . also hope to get a smoke house built my out door summer /canning kitchen .is nearly complet ,a new milk cow is in the plan sometime soon .as for art I have been reserecting an old truck (76) and would like to have it painted up with veggies, eggs .livestock ,brite and happy looking just to drive hauling produce to the farmers Mkt. kind of a rolling advertisement .
I have also come to realize that I am some what of a dreamer who in my plans think I can accomplish things with the strength and speed I had in my youth .then alas reality and father time collects its tax and my timeing moves up from weeks to months but I just keep plodding along . do you find yourself involved in projects that you can take years to compleat . or would likely work feverisly start to finnish and get er done ?


----------



## skidsareforkids

In the past I have worked feverishly to get projects done. Now that we're moving onto our homestead and it has NOTHING other than a house and tool shed...it's not even completely fenced I'm realizing I'm going to have to work slow and steady. I'm afraid if I go gangbusters on it I will get burned out before I start seeing the rewards.

What's your favorite part of Spring?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Easter Sunday, that is when things really begin to bloom around here* Do you sport sandals, and bare feet, in the summer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon what I'm doing, in any season but no bare feet for me outside (after a lost big toe nail incident in my youth). Just outside the door on the porch are a pair of loafers for trips to the wood pile, barn or market, a pair of work boots for heavier, dry weather tasks, and a pair of muck boots for wet days or "swamp" work.

Does your farm work clothing change by the season or do you wear pretty much the same thing year round, with more or less layers depending upon the temps?


----------



## arnie

boots are actually required out here beond the sidewalks . with the rocky uneven ground your at risk of a sprained ancle with most steps ,the posability of a snake makes the tough leather fell better and with the red clay soil(that perminant stains gymers) changing from dust to slippery mud with anything more than a sprinkle cleated soles keep your butt off the ground . 
my big old incubator has a lot of chicks hatching out today and i'm just gonna put em in a box and go give them to the local mechanic . and will refuse payment, and eventualy lose an egg coustomer , knowing he has a house full of childen and will try to save me $ on parts and advice , I will consider myself much better paid . in you community do you often trade favors ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am not part of the community here. I have been busy working and raising kids and didn't have any extra time to insert myself into the community. BUT I will do JUST THAT when I move!

Do you look forward to this thread?


----------



## skidsareforkids

I do, I think it's an interesting non-threatening way to meet the other forum members.

If a million dollars after taxes was deposited into your account what would you do first?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Call my Brother/Sister-in-law, she is an accountant*. Are you close to your family, siblings?


----------



## arnie

yes ;we all know what we are doing (theres five ) talk on the phone almost daily .and with my next younger brother what ever we have is ours . can show up at any time at each others home and raid the fridge without question or can tell mom on each other . 
Do you have a key to the family home on your key ring


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I'd disappear!
2. No
3. Keys to my house, my gf's house, and the cars in my driveway.

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Being that its still cold here, I am going to the woods to forage some more firewood-while the ground is hard-going to turn to mush soon! Have you planned your evening meal, and what is it?


----------



## arnie

thinkin about beef veggie every thing soup, home baked Italian bread ' oh no just remembered gotta go out today guess i'll settle n take some burger out of the freezer- it was a nice thought for a while though 
do you get excited about little things like the first daffadiols that bllom inspring or seeing the robbins show up ?


----------



## vicker

In wv, the first sign of spring were the Colts Foots blooming. That always got me excited. 

What's for supper tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Leftover 
*Wiener Schnitzel , lol I was not sure how to spell it, now I've got large fonts!!mwwwwwaaaaaaa***, and fried taters/ green beans*, What is your favorite 'iron skillet' dish?*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Eggs, sausage crumbles, sliced potatoes, onions, and cheese comes to mind just now.

What type bread is most often on your plate at a meal?


----------



## arnie

lots of differint breads but corn bread or biscits gotta be the most common .
ever grind your own wheat or corn for bread ?


----------



## vicker

Yes. I used to grow Hickory King White Dent, and grind it for meal and grits. A completely different thing from store bought. 

What is your favorite open pollinated crop that you save seeds from and keep planting?


----------



## vicker

***excuse me***


----------



## arnie

vicker said:


> Yes. I used to grow Hickory King White Dent, and grind it for meal and grits. A completely different thing from store bought.
> 
> What is your favorite open pollinated crop that you save seeds from and keep planting?


I keep seed from sourgum cane that makes great mallases ,and a white bread corn called heel tap .and your right the corn bread comes out much better freshly ground . 
I find my self reading lables and being picky about the type of hay ,and feed for my live stock then buy ing a loaf of white bread and a pound of balonie for me .( that's gotta be another question does you feed store sell food for humans and livestock ) do you tend to feed your animails better than your self ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Uh, no. I definitely eat well!! But the pup's don't get garbage food either!!

What interesting thing did you do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I gathered, what I hope, is the last truckload of firewood for the season, its record cold out this morning (15 F), and wouldn't you know it, we are going to have a 'warming trend' starting this weekend! I will have enough firewood , prepared for next winter! I will 'peck away' at my woodpile, for the next 7 months!, When you wake up really early, do you have a hard time falling back asleep?


----------



## frogmammy

Sometimes. When that happens, I usually go to Walmart and shop. :happy: I keep a running list on the fridge for those times. Unfortunately, I woke up early yesterday, TOO, so already made my Walmart run. :hohum: If I get desperate, I have always cleaned the oven. Unfortunately (again!) I bought a self-cleaning oven. I'll think of something!

What is your FAVORITE part of Spring?

Mon


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Mon*, My favorite part of Spring, is the transformation, of the grey, gloomy sleepiness, of the winter landscape, coming alive, in flowers, and blooms*-so I would say-'the flowers'*, Do you have a favorite Month?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I know God only put 28 days in February for a reason!! HA HA
May-Nov is my favorite. I like Spring, Summer and Fall.
And all my kids b-days are in those months!!

What's your big plan for the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

To recuperate, from yesterday, so I can continue tomorrow!, I over did it , cutting firewood yesterday, and I feel like a train hit me-this morning! Do you ever 'overwork yourself'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Almost every day.

Do you 'know when to stop' but push it for 30 more min?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, just one more log, I kept telling myself-it's my nature-'persistent'- My wife used to have to call me in at night, I want to keep going, when I am on the roll!. Do you often, keep on working, without even stopping to rest, or eat? Good Morning Laura*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. UNTIL my back 'tings'......then I will sit down.
I was flat on my back 2012 (for months) because I tore a disc....
I don't EVER EVER want to (a) feel that pain again (b) be incapacitated like that again.

Have you had an injury that you REMEMBER the pain, and you will do ANYTHING never to feel it again?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I had a bad skiing accident years ago, as I have matured, I try to be more cautious, and calculate my 'moves'. Do you enjoy adrenaline, rushing through your body?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm tired of it. 
My poor adrenal glands are shot. 
They probably look like little raisins!!
I am ready for a "norepinephrine and dopamine" flow (chemicals the brain dumps when one is in love)

Are you an adrenaline junky?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to be, very much so!, now, I only can take small doses ( might blow a gasket?); I sure would like to fall in Love again!-at least I can still remember how it feels*. Did Your area get 'wacked', with freezing cold temps again last night/this morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(insert favorite 4 letter word) When it gets REAL cold, the deck 'pops'.
I just heard it pop....
Unbelievable. 
This is THE LAST WINTER for me.

Is the glass half empty or half full?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It really depends on which way I look at it, right now, I see it as 'half full', Do you think, that when you get to where you are going, that you will say-'I can't believe I did not come here sooner!'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Without a doubt.
I will wrestle with "OMG you wasted 3 years of your life, you should have been here 3 years ago bla bla bla".
I will drown that out with "you are here, now, let's do this!!"

Do you ever wonder why so many 'curve balls' in life are thrown in a row?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I do wonder, but I also know!, that there are many good things to come, I am very optimistic! What do you find most attractive, in the opposite sex?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Confidence, (the ability to 'stand me down') Strength (inner and outer) Work Ethic like a mule. Brutal honesty.
I have always said, I should have married a Marine. Ironic my daughter just joined!! HA HA

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Faith, Honesty, Kindness, Determination, Physical, and Mental Strength, Acceptance of others, Gosh, I could go on, and on* Is there something that you have never done, that you would like to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Own my own place. Own it, operate it, and if the kids want it when I am dead, then I was able to pass something tangible on....

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Give the gift of Life, be an organ donor ( I am in no hurry to do this!)-For fun*, I would like to fly a plane ,real fast (think Blue Angels*); Does Business/Tourism, pick up, in your area, as it gets warmer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Summer months are slower because everyone goes to the lake or grills out!

If you could do one thing today (reasonable or unreasonable) what would you do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Take off, for a several month vacation, all over the world!; Would you like to travel extensively, if given the chance?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, not really. I am ready to settle. Quite little spot, mind ma own business, work with my hands, give, live, and head for Heaven.

Do you think there is anyone else in the world that wants what you want?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am sure that there are people that may want the same Life, that I want, and those who want different. Would you like to 'simplify' your Life, or do you like having a lot of irons in the fire?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Simplify, but not 'boring'
Reduce needless stress and work
Work smarter, not harder!!
I need indoor plumbing....but not 4,000 square feet of home!

What would the ideal house/land look like, for you?


----------



## arnie

a smaller house = easy to heat and maintain . plenty of barn space . -garages - workshop for projects and tools . and of course plenty of land ;neighbours are nice but not to close .plenty of good clean running water .


----------



## arnie

is every automobile you own not fully equipped without jumper cables and a pair of wire plyers ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Not mine... But my vehicles are for different uses

13 Camaro RS - Summer driving
11 Charger RT Daytona - Winter driving
07 Yamaha V-Star - Cruising
06 Silverado 1500 - Farm work

Definitely have cables and tools in my truck, not so much with anything else.

Do you have a "Back-up" vehicle?


----------



## arnie

yes /now I only have trucks . as a car can't get within a mile of here (nearest state maintained road) .
after living through inumorious flat tires and dead batterys (spent many years up north ) I like to keep cables flat pluging tools and a 12 volt compressor in every thing driveable . could you plug a tire or get / give a jump ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

yes, yes I can... But like I say, "There's nothing I cant do, just some things I need to learn to do wrong a few times first."

Do you have a saying you use that's all your own?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

"No place else I'd rather be. Nothing else I'd rather be doing." Usually said when I'm in the middle of a crappy job that no one else would want to do.

Has anything started "greening up" for Spring around your place yet?


----------



## arnie

a little bit of grass has started mostly along the creek banks and the buds on the trees have began to swell daffodils are blooming in sunny areas .it snowed yesterday . I'v got an old hen that hatched out 4 chicks .I caught 4 more trying to start setting and locked em in a box to beak em up . as the chicks and old hen are doing fine outside I just left them alone to see if the chicks will make it without me interfearing (I did toss em a hand full of chick feed though ) ialso have a bunch of incubater hatched chicks in the brooder . would you have took the naturaly hatched chicks from the hen and put them in the brooder or experimented to see if natures way will work ?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'd have let nature's way prevail, I think 

What's the smallest animal you've ever cared for, wild or otherwise?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A baby bunny. My dad ran over the nest and we had to feed them with eye droppers.

Have you started any seeds?

(( I did! The phone in the upper left hand corner is a picture of my baby...so she was with me!!))


----------



## bajiay

Heck no! It's snowing like crazy right now and we can't plant til at least the second week of June. Why did I move here????

What is one thing that you love to watch the progression of in the garden?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love to hear the hum of the bees pollinating....then I know I am in business!!

What would it take to get you to move from your location?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A really good reason, cause at this point in Life, the move would hopefully be my last*, Do you have a good 'southern exposure' area, in your house, that is good for plants/sun?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes. HUGE picture windows all south facing...the photo shows the two lower windows, there are 4 above those, 1 more in the living room...Amazing southern exposure.

What's your big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dog Grooming, I have some 'shaggy dogs', and their winter coats have grown extra thick and long this season! Do you 'enjoy', animal husbandry/caring for critters?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My critters are 2 JRT's...and whooo dang they are not cheap!! (just got their teeth cleaned, shots, annual visit....oy vey). I do love caring for my puppies. I look forward to acquiring chickens!!

Do you camp in the summer with a group of friends?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to, very regularly, when all of our children (my friends, I have one), were younger, at least 8 weekends, each summer, a group of about a dozen families, camped, at many different campgrounds, since moving 'out here', we have had the grandkids, and friends come out to camp ( the property is like a campground), not so much for me, I am looking forward, to my next campout! Have you always 'primitive camped, or do you have a camper?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I was a kid, we tent camped. THAT was camping.
Fishing at dawn, poopin' in the woods...sleeping in sleeping bags on the ground.

Do you have a 'spot' you go to to fish in the summer, now?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have a fully stocked large ( 2 acres) private pond, that I own, 100 ft, from my back door*. I fish a lot*. Trophy Largemouths, cats, bluegils, and crappie. And all of my neighbors have great ponds too*, I live a mile and a half from a State Park, that has a huge lake, and I go out on Lake Erie-Perch and Walleye fishing, almost a dozen times a year-my garage looks like a bait shop!!! lol Are you into Fishing, or would you like to get into it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is going to be my 'new' hobby.
I remember when I was a kid, how peaceful it was to just fish.
Plus my daughter knows how to break one down for dinner....

What was the last 'big ticket item' you purchased (or are going to purchase very soon)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A car, a gun, a Tractor,? I am not very wealthy, so 'big ticket', to me, may seem insignificant, to a wealthy person. Are you 'satisfied', with your standard of living, or do you want more?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Less. I want less.
I have 'more'. 
I have had less.
I really like less.

It's snowing. Actually, icing. 
Dear Lord, pretty please, lead me to a home in the South, please.

What amazing thing are you gonna do today?


----------



## arnie

It's Amazing (to me) . as the sun warmly shines I don't have to hurry or look at the clock. Drinking coffee on the front porch listening to the hens sing,the ducks splash in the creek , I see the shoat stretch out in the sun as it begins snoreing . No cars buzzing by or trucks within hearing after the late cold snap even the cardnials and sparrows are happily fluttering in the sun as they steal the chicken scratch .hard to belive but the amazing thing to do today may be not to even start the truck just stay here and be happy scratch the goat under her chin in trade for a 1/2 gallon of milk, tell the old cur dog he's a good friend as I see him never bouncing under foot yet always there winding- watching along the woods edge as he checks for any threats . its amazing that the air smells crisp n clear today I may not even seeanother human today unless this evening I drive to the feed store to sit at the liars table and share in the fantastic tales of great friends or horses and dogs . it's a happy time to be amazed .
How but chew ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No complaints here. It's a beautiful, sunny day and finally we cracked into the 60's. Rain is due in starting tonight/early tomorrow morning, and that's OK. It should make the grass "jump", and the cows and goats are ready for it.

How many types (LP, CD, 45's, cassette, 8 track, reel to reel, etc.) of recorded music do you have/own?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Handful of C/D's...but that's it.

It's almost April...can you believe it??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, and going outside this morning, I can feel it*, the wind is howling, out of the south. Spring is going to 'explode', up North, in the next few weeks. Do you have a 'busy weekend ' planned?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I work frid and sat nights. I need to sit down today and make my lists!!

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I hope to be busy, I have some pretty good lists too ( I have to have lists*), I will peck away at them, I don't have any thing major, just lots of minor things to do. Do you find that you accomplish more, when you make a list and write it down?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heavens yes. No list? No direction...

60 degrees should happen on monday for me, when will you see 60?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hopefully Tomorrow! What is for lunch today?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Leftover Thai "Adventure Duck" from the birthday lunch provided by my oldest and her boyfriend yesterday. Delicious! Red, green peppers, pineapple, cucumbers, cabbage, carrots and broccoli, with duck 

What will you do to treat yourself this weekend?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Having an impromptu dinner with family tonight, and that's always a nice treat.

How many loads of laundry would you estimate you do in an average week?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Barely one. Since I hand wash most everything, I would add all of that up to perhaps one, one and a half 'washer' loads per week.

When is the last time you saw something in the natural world that took you by surprise and made you smile, and what was it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure if it was natural or man made (since they are domesticated, pastured animals), but several of the new calves and some of the goats were playing chase and tag down below the barn last night. 

What was your last best laid plan that went awry?


----------



## arnie

had planed on selling these chicks and rabbits at a farmers Mkt. conference without checking, then found out no live animals allowed . what the heck i'll just raise em and addto my flock .
do you raise your own poultry .


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Arnie, every year, I let a broody hen or two, set on a clutch -that is how I get my replacements. I never have to buy any chicks*. My hens are back in production, what do you do with extra eggs you can't eat? ( I give them to family/friends/neighbors)


----------



## arnie

sell some give a Lot away . dogs n pig get a lot also . I have one old hen that has 4 little diddles with her outside now ,did fine through the last little snow . do you have a wood /coal heating or cooking stove .


----------



## solsikkefarms

Any extra eggs I get after my share, friends, family, and sales, go to the pigs to be converted into pork.

What color eggs do you prefer?


----------



## Jaclynne

I like those dark chocolate colored eggs that Marans lay, but I like blue ones too.

Do you like a mixed flock or a single variety of chickens?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I like a mix, variety is the spice of life but my favorite are Brahmas, like them big furry leg chicks ; )

Do you have a favorite chicken?


----------



## arnie

hard to pik a favorite; Reds ,new hampshires ,buffs,heavy types all mixed together . no bantys . brown white n green eggs .I will admit brown ones sell best . 
ever eat fried rabbit ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Can't say is if I have.. don't think my rabbits would sit still long enough for me to try either ; )

Speaking of rabbits, my son last spring got a Rex rabbit and the darn thing escaped. Now it lives in the back corner of the shed, hangs out with the goats, and just plays about in the yard. The thing is friendly enough and will let me pet him, but I'm almost afraid to catch him and cage him because he's doing so well and seems so happy on his own.

What do YOU think I should do with him? = )


----------



## Jaclynne

Let him live, well, unless he starts dining in the garden. :shocked:

If you raise livestock, what has been the most successful? By that I don't necessarily mean financially. What has thrived under your care?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Goat herd did real well*-I miss them; Whats your favorite way to fry an egg-mine is in bacon greese/over hard?


----------



## Jaclynne

Well, I don't eat bacon, so I brush a bit of butter in the bottom of the pan. Very little fat but I still call it frying over-easy.

Do you consume a lot of eggs? I can go without eating or cooking with an egg for weeks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, between eating them and baking with them....I am looking forward to having my own birds!!

Do you eat a lot of fish?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I try to eat as many as I can*, when I was a weightlifter, I would eat 12 daily*, Do you have a favorite vegetable?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do eat plenty of fish*Lol I could eat only 12 eggs not fish *, do you have a favorite veggy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now...avocados. Cut 'em in half and tiny bit of salt and a spoon. mmmmmmm

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like cherries, but I probably eat mostly apples; do like fruit sweet, or tart?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sweet for sure.....but I do love rhubarb pie!!

What kind of milk do you drink?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not much, prefer skim, Do you eat cereal: if so, what kind?


----------



## bajiay

Every once in awhile I do but it's usually plain ol' Cherrios. If I want sugar then it's Cocoa Pebbles.

same question...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Raisin bran and granola mixed together with skim milk and fruit.

How many cups of coffee do you drink on an average day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

2 or 3 cups, I would drink more if I could- will tea suffice, as a morning beverage, if there is no coffee, or must there be coffee?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Must-have-coffee.....;-)

Favorite breakfast cereal?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Honey Nut Cheerios of course! ; Are you getting ANOTHER snow storm today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMG
Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
(insert hyper venhilating, while sucking thumb in fetal position, in corner)

NAWWWWWW just flurries..........TWO INCHES OF THEM

Ok, phew. Ok......breathe breathe......

Do you pick up 'vibes' off people or do you just go with the flow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have 'keen' senses, but I prefer to go with the flow-I am curiously cautious*; Do you enjoy the interaction, with other people at work?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I really do. Last couple of weeks I have been weird, but for the most part I love to interact with the team, and the guests.
I would really for real go insane if I did not have that interaction!!

The majority of the time, do you drive with the radio on or off?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Radio off, most often, Do guys flirt more than Gals ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not today.
Woman are very forward today...
In the last 15 years I have watched women become more aggressive and men, more passive...

What is 'flirting'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Winks, casual friendly commentary, off -hand glances, smiles, I suppose that many things constitute-flirting?; Do you think it is easier for a Man, or a Woman, to meet someone, find a date-or does it even matter what gender you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I think it is SO much easier for women, than men.
Again...that goes along with the 'trend' I have watched for the last 15 years...

Do you think women are more 'pushy-overbearing' than they were 15 years ago?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know if 'pushy' would describe what changes I have seen. I think Women are much more 'Independent' nowadays? Do you think men have become more 'submissive' ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes....and it's icky (for me).

What is the difference between pushy and independent?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pushy=overbearing, Independent=I can do it on my own*; American society, has really changed, from back in Grandma's Grandpa's day. Do you like, a Strong, Firm, Man, who is not afraid to Lead, take charge?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is so dang sexy.
YES... very very much so. I find that very attractive.
NOT the "woman submit" types, but the "strong confident, take the lead, knows what he's doing and is looking out for his woman's best interest' types.
I've always said, I should have married a Marine...hahahhaah

What's an ideal "temperment" that you find attractive in a woman?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Honesty*, Kindness*, Intelligence*, Determination*, Easy going*, Willing to take a chance* ; Is the 'Dating pool', limited, where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have no idea...I have not 'waded in'.......

What does a 'date' look like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has been many years for me too! ; a 'date'= kinda' sweet, and chewy, like a big raisin* Will you do anything special, for yourself today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will mail my letters to my daughter at boot!!
Knowing they are on the way to my baby, will soothe my aching soul!!

Do you think people who talk to themselves are a little "off"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not at all? , my 'standard' of weirdness, is probably different than other's. Do you mind 'crowds'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will say no, I don't, but there are times when I am on sensory overload, and large crowds will throw me into a full blown panic attack.
Crowds like "The Indianapolis 500"amount of people set me on edge.
Crowds at the mall, I can handle that. 
Amusement parks? No freakin' way.
Too many people, different loud sounds, and colors.
HOWEVER if I had post 4308 by my side, I may be able to handle anything!!

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really fond of large crowds (overcrowding), I navigate rather well, even politely*, I guess, as long as the crowd is not out of control (been in a few riots!-unplanned); I am very conscious of my surroundings, at all times (try to be), how about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OOOOOOOO yeah.
I am the one who 'kept watch' while everyone else relaxed and had a good time.
I am ready for some role reversal!! HA HA

What's the big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Township recycling day, going to pick up a fresh loaf of warm bread, in about an hour, distribute some eggs, visit a couple of friends*- And You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Make a menu, and grocery list.
Post office
Bank
Pay bills
Take a shower and go to work!!

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Work out doors, it is supposed to warm up considerably*-Sun./Mon. Enjoy your day Laura*, do you have 'Good Dreams"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YOU have an amazing day!!
Make someone smile!!
Dreams? WHEN I do.....I could make John Carpenter and Steven King wet their pants.

1 pillow or more?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1,pillow is fine, unless I am having a 'pillow fight', then I prefer, an arsenal!; Do you 'meditate', think 'long and hard' about things?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like a Tibetan Monk..........OY VEY I think it's a curse sometimes.

My snow is already melting...and it's raining...how is your weather?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Has not started snowing here yet?, Do you use Honey, as a sweetener often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In baking, I use honey a lot. It's nice in tea too.

Have you ever harvested honey, made molasses/sorghum, or made maple syrup?


----------



## arnie

sure have honey bees, raise cane and have an old fashioned stur off every year kind of as a family tradition.
have you ever made an apple mallases stack cake ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've never made them, but they sound good.

What cookware/bakeware in your house is made of cast iron?


----------



## arnie

lots all the frying pans are the good antque ones even have a big pie pan .and a set of enamel coated iron pots (Talk about heavy But they cook evenly) and a huge old apple butter kettle . that's part of the trick to making good corn bread is the cast iron skillet and chicken n dumplings is the big iron pot .
well if you haven't had a mallasses cake how about blackberry dumplings with home made ice cream ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You sir, are eating like a KING!!! It looks delicious!!
And I have not had the pleasure of making or eating such a yummy dish!!

Do you plan out the weeks meals, then grocery shop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No not really, I just kinda'- 'wing it', I am fortunate that I have an abundance of food here, I usually look at the sale flyer's, and decide my lists-from there. Have you watched any of chef Gordon Ramseys shows-especially the restaurant makeovers, makes you wonder about where you eat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't watch any of those shows. The only "cooking type" program I remember watching was Justin Wilson's Louisiana/Cajun show on PBS many, many moons ago. As for restaurants, I try to eat only at places I know and trust. For most of the establishments, I know the owners/managers/staff by first name.

How long do you think it will be before you can start tilling/disturbing the soil in the garden?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I've worked in restaurants for 30 years....that's why I don't like to eat out!!

2. 30 days.
I turn the week or two before I plant.

What is your big to do today?


----------



## roadless

I am working on a baby quilt for my granddaughter, who was born yesterday! 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

SHOPPING with my oldest.
Grocery shopping too.
Making my daily 'pick 5' list for the week.
Water my seeds
Pay bills
Busy busy busy

Is the sun shining at your place??


----------



## roadless

Only in my spirit!

How is your weather?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sun is shining!! Praise the Lord!!!
Supposed to get up in the high 50's today.
GOOD to see you!!

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ate at Waffle House this morning, since I needed a few groceries (and Ingles and Waffle House are adjacent to each other...seemed like as good an excuse as any for not cooking this morning). It was sausage and cheese on Texas toast with hash browns on the side.

(Congratulations roadless!)

Any fruit trees blooming where you are?


----------



## arnie

as i'v been watching the buds swell on the peach trees I'm glad the havn't bloomed yet figgering net week if it warms up at all. I bought a nice peach in a big pot to plant lo and behold it's started blooming ,so i'm keeping it under the shed for safety . 
with new chicks in the brooder box and another blast of cold and rain-snow last night of course the power went out at 3 Am ;sending me out to start the generator flashlight in hand .
do you ever wonder how fate knows the worst times to pull tricks like this on us . and just be glad that no one was near with a camera to catch you out in your boots and sweats as the diesel smoke fill the air and a big muddy wetdog desides its time to show his affection with two big paw prints to the chest .just laugh out loud knowing karma owes you one


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've benefitted from so much grace, I'm not sure karma owes me anything. Still, what goes around usually comes around. 

How many times in your life has the Doc had to stitch you up after a mishap or surgery?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only a few times* I am so fortunate*, Did your heart ever stop beating?


----------



## arnie

nope pretty lucky so far .thinkin karma do'snt owe me either .
What do you think of the new milk goat .


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice Arnie!, I like the stanchion too!- how much is she giving you a each day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What do you do with the goats milk? Do you make cheese? Soap?


----------



## arnie

3/4 gallon a day . 1/2 gallon in the late morning then a quart in the early evening,and that's plenty for me and the pig . I had a great ,huge brown swiss cow for years .and am missing her .thought i'd try a goat and we are getting along fine . just seems like i'm sposed to have a milk cow on the farm . I like the stanchion to it makes every thing so much easyer . haven't been to the grocery store in a while would you like being totally free of the grocery store .?


----------



## arnie

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What do you do with the goats milk? Do you make cheese? Soap?


Not yet i'm new to the goat world :ashamed:
would you like to have all the dairy you could use ? just from a goat


----------



## bajiay

Yes! I thought of someday getting a goat for this very purpose.
I don't use much dairy, but I love goat's milk soap and such.

If you could have any animal that you wanted but you don't currently have it, what would it be and why?


----------



## roadless

I would like to have my dog live with me. She has a great life at a local farm, but I miss her being underfoot.

Was is the nicest compliment you have received?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That I did a great job raising the kids.....
Last summer my boss told me I was the 'post positive person he has ever met'.....which floored me because of all the negatives in my life at that time...

Do you have any running to do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep. Gotta' run to Home Depot for some concrete to set posts in the swamp. I also need to find some carpet runners or something to facilitate moving an old stove out of the house and moving the new one in without damaging the floors.

Do you think Spring is finally here or do you thing another round of Winter will hit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

We are not out of the snow here, until Memorial day-although the avg. temp is rising daily*. Are your trees budding heavily?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Some are. The pears are just now budding, which I hope means there will be a crop this year. A late frost took out everything last year. The peaches budded early, so there may be few peaches this year. The apples haven't shown any buds yet.

What's the biggest nuisance animal for your garden and orchard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cats, they really like the loose soil for diggin', but they definitely keep the bunnies away. Do people 'drop off', many dogs, and cats , in your rural neighborhood?


----------



## arnie

I used to have trouble with every varmit there is from skunks up to bear . stray dogs included till I got the right type of farm dog . no trouble any more i'v also learned that things like sweet corn .have to be grown in the garden near home where **** n deer are not allowed . and tomatos and peas cucmbers must be grown farther away so the chickens wont eat them .
have you learned through trial and ereor how to get things to thrive in your own little eco system


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not see 'strays' in my parts.

Do you drink 'craft' beer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I have a friends who make their own* Did you get a 'suntan' on your face today!


----------



## roadless

Not with the sleet and snow.:hohum:

Do you have a best friend ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, its one of my siblings, can't say. cause Mom taught us to Love everyone the same, and equally* My Mom was my 'best Friend' before she passed away, do you have a Best friend?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do, I am so grateful for our friendship. 

What do you lose track of time doing?


----------



## arnie

working round the homestead preticulary when on a building project. ever talk to a machine -ie ,ask the tractor to start or thank a smoking knocking old truck for getting you back ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

oh man, I talk to my tractor like it's my grampa reincarnated. 

I spent all day yesterday with the nice weather out with the animals, was therapy. What do you do for your own special therapy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Staying busy around the farm is a nice distraction for sure. I especially like cutting firewood on cool, calm days and sitting at dusk watching the cows and goats come to the barn.

What is the largest bird of prey that you see around your place?


----------



## bajiay

Eagles! They're everywhere! Bald and golden...this is their favorite time of year. Baby animals to stalk.

Ever seen an eagle?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, in Homer, Alaska. They seemed to be all over the place there. Around here, it's pretty much red tailed hawks and owls only. 

What's the closest you've every been to a venomous snake?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Walked over a copperhead when I was a kid....didn't realize what it was.
Had a water moccasin crawl across the front of the pontoon as a wicked storm blew in...I was about 7.

Have you ever hand fed a wild animal? If yes, what was it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've hand fed a bird or two and some chipmunks. In Zion National Park I was once Eskimo kissed by a mule deer.

Can you fly fish?


----------



## lonelytree

I only have 3.... well maybe 4 or 5 fly rods. I prefer to troll for lake trout anymore. Good fly fishing spots are usually packed or several hours off road.

Have you ever had poor mans lobster? (burbot cooked in 7 up dipped in butter)


----------



## solsikkefarms

Nope, never tried that, but it sounds interesting.

What's the biggest fish you've ever caught?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6 lb carp, with a cane pole, when I was 9

What's the largest dog you have ever owned?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Buster Brown, my Golden-he weighs 110 lbs!, Do you play ball with your dogs?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One Jack loves ball...the other loves tug.

Have you seen a prairie dog with your own two eyes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope can't say I have, Do you have prairie dogs where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heck no...it's too dang cold!!! 

Have you ever panned for gold?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No , I have not, I would like to try?, Have you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have, in NC...it's the most peaceful yet exciting thing I have experienced.
I could lose track of time sittin in a creek panning.

Do you like to explore caves?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I like exploring anything- I just like to explore*, Do you enjoy time in the wilderness?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do. It's very peaceful.
I can't wait to go fishin!!!

How was the weather today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It was sunny, calm and 60*, supposed to be a little warmer tomorrow! Gorgeous*, What was it like there?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

70 and sunny...AMAZING....super windy now...cooling off quickly.

What's the big plan for tomrrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Continue working outdoors, I have so much to do, and we are a month behind here, I'll have to be patient, as far as gardening goes this spring*, Do you have enough to keep you occupied with work/chores?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes.
Over obligated.
I can't wait to 'slow' down......oy.

Do you have a 'set' of dinner dishes, or are they mix and match?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a set ( corelle green flowers), do all of your coffee cups match, or do you have different ones like me?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I LOVE GOODWILL.
I love the mix and match, nothing goes together kind of plates and glasses, mugs and silverware.
I love the variety!

Do you make meatloaf?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, with onions, peppers, and rich tomato sauce on top mmmmmm, Have you ever had ham loaf?


----------



## bajiay

No, doesn't sound good....
What is in it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know but, it sounds interesting....

What are you big plans for the day?


----------



## roadless

I am meeting a gal after work to share my experience with living sober. She is 4 months without drinking!

What are you plans for this day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clean my bathroom and vacuum my bedroom.
Clean up inside my garden area.
Clean up the kitchen.
Go to Lowes to pick out carpeting for the MB
Go to work.

It's April 1rst. Do you have 'goals' for the month?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to learn, all that I can , enjoy, what I have been given, and Live my Life to the fullest**,( smile a lot); has your Life pretty much happened the way you planned? ( mine is not even close-but I am grateful****)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA
Uh, no, not even close.
Ok, yeah, it did until 3 years ago....

Are you a planner / list maker, or a shoot from the hip type?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Do all of the above, but realize at the end of the day, that Life Happens*; I heard the first peepers of the season last night!-was so excited!, Have you heard them where you are yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

?? Not sure what peepers are?

Do you realize what a gift it is to 'relax' and let things just 'happen'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

peepers-tree frogs *-similar to a 'cricket sound'*-one of the first signs of spring around here*; Yes I do, I literally RAN, all of my life (just like Forest Gump*), I really Ran, I was able to accomplish so much, in a very short time*; Are you slow and calculated, or do you move quickly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tree frogs. I LOVE their song...and no...they are not out here yet.
Move at the speed of light. Pack my schedule (over obligate) then bust my arce to accomplish everything on the list.
If I stay busy...I do not have to 'think'......;-)

Is it windy at your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Boo-Hiss!, I just looked outside- 'April Showers', are falling from the sky. It's ok, I think they are 'scattered', road salt needs washed off anyway!, Do you look for the 'good', in even a bad situation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I usually find the silver lining in every cloud.
I try to point out, at the very least, what lessons can/should be learned.
However, there are times when all you SHOULD say is "wow. that sucks, I'm sorry".

Is your grass turning green?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, very slowly, I was looking closely at it yesterday, and the 'new' green grass, is about 1/2" long- still looks mostly brown, but should 'explode', into a beautiful, emerald carpet in the next week or so**** I am wrong quite often, and I am sorry if I have ever offended anyone, here*. I am so imperfect!. Do you have a bicycle, and do you ride it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No and no. Kids do...not me!!
Agree, grass will be brown one day and GREEN the next here.
Not sure what 'the imperfect / confession' is about?? 

If you have a front porch, do you sit on it on warm days?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I sat outside last evening for a bit* I misunderstood your previous post* Duh, I don't always 'get it'-yes sometimes it sucks, and it is best to say I am sorry*( there doesn't always seem to be a 'silver lining', Do you have a porch swing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Had a rocking chair...too uncomfortable!!

If you could do anything today, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Spend the day, with my Loved ones, that have passed. What is most important to you, in this Life that we have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My children. Nothing else comes close..

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Faith, Are you playful , or serious, most of the time?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I'm both. When I'm at my day job I'm very serious - have to be in my work. When I'm not I am very, very playful.

Are you a very sarcastic person?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really into sarcasm, but I do like dry humor, which I think is different from (but maybe akin to) sarcasm.

What's the last project you finished at your place that you were proud of or happy to have accomplished?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My raised beds. (10) 10x3 (5) 12x3.

What project do you have on the board now?


----------



## roadless

I am close to being done with the quilt I am making for my granddaughter, just need to add the border.

Any April fools stories?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Not one was played on me, and I did not play one on any one else; I can remember being a kid, and there were lots of pranks played every year. I think the best, was an April Fools-snowstorm! It ended up being 70, Sunny, and very windy yesterday!, How was the weather, in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tut tut...looks like rain!

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes the same, you mentioned wind yesterday morning, and it was not windy here, as soon as I logged off, the wind started Blowing ! Really Blowing!; What is the most 'peaceful' time of the day for you, morning, noon , or night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The quietest time is morning.
Used to be at night, when my youngest would come upstairs and hang out with me...
Whoooo dang I miss her A LOT.

Do you think Disney twisted a few generations perceptions on REAL relationships?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would imagine that they did, Relationships, is general, have changed/evolved; what would be the most important thing to you in a relationship, with your partner?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honesty. Even if it's brutal. 
No deception, no omission, no lying.....
That goes for ALL relationships.....if they're gonna last, honesty is the foundation.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think you hit the nail on the head with that answer*; Do you enjoy driving with windows down, and the wind blowin' through your hair- or do you drive with the AC, and the windows up, in the warm weather?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In the summer, I go topless! No lid, no doors, no windows (Jeep).
I have to tie my hair down tight, or it will whip into my eye and blind me (ask me how I know. HA HA)

What's the big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get outdoors, and continue my spring yard/garden preparation , before the afternoon showers. Do you wake up earlier, in the summer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do.
Before daylight savings I was up at 5am!!

Who inspires you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Folks that overcome adversity, and thrive! ( Think- Helen Keller*) ; How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My youngest child. She is amazing.

Who do you think is over rated?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Many of the mere mortals, that hold high office, in our government. How do you feel about 'special interest' groups, and lobbyists ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(Skewed and Jaded, party of one)
Voting is the biggest scam since the pet rock.
I think votes are just to keep the masses thinking they have a choice!!
I think whoever has the money....wins.
Gets what they want.....AS LONG AS it folds into the "new" America.
She is being "reshaped and redefined" by those types, and it's not for the better.
(Dismount off the soap box)

Sweet or Earthy when it comes to women's perfume?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll go with 'earthy', I just like the natural scent of a woman myself? What do you think about men wearing 'fragrance'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Earthy, musky, prefer essential oils myself.
As long as he does not smell like a girl, Axe, Old Spice or Brut!

Quiet or Loud?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I enjoy peace and quiet, but I do like the drag strip, jet planes, the shooting range, and I have been known to 'blast' my tunes occasionally* Would you sit still with someone, at night, outside, and just listen, to the 'natural' sounds around you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. The sounds of nature are so amazing.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes- I Really like the night sounds* Do you like the 'beach'-sand , waves, the sounds of water splashing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's OK, but I prefer to hear running water in a stream, from gurgling brooks to waterfalls.

What's the nearest waterfall to your home?


----------



## roadless

About 20 miles . It is a beautiful place with glacial pot holes and other wonderful rocks to walk on.

How would you describe a satisfying day?


----------



## whiskeylivewire

A day that I get done what I set out to do...be that nothing or a lot of things. Just a regular ol' day that goes perfectly. 

When is the last time you truly felt humble?


----------



## bajiay

YEsterday....someone really let me down, and I realized that once upon a time, I had done the same thing to someone else. So, I forgave them...

Same question?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Me? I'm never humble. Life's to short to be humble. =P

humble rhymes with bumble.. I love bumble bees... do you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm OK with bumble bees, but I loathe their similar in appearance cousins, carpenter bees. Darn things love to chew on the house and outbuildings.

What was the last time you got something stuck in the mud or snow?


----------



## arnie

to forgive is devine ; to have lost the trust of a friend is sad indeed.
humility and honesty are honorable traits 
luckily haven't been stuck since last fall (sank in the mud harvesting cane ) ,luckily if snow or high water are to cause dangerious travel I can happily stay home . like a squierl or ant and thrive off the goodies stashed during warm dry times .


----------



## vicker

Patagonia. 

Same question.

ETA


----------



## roadless

My muck boots created a suction when I was feeding the chickens and a nasty rooster had a grand time attacking my legs. I will have a wonderful chicker dinner soon.

Any weekend plans?


----------



## bajiay

I'm have an exam Saturday am then going on a date.  I'm actually excited!

What are your plans?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I work Friday and Saturday nights, but I plan on gettin' some stuff done Sunday.

What's your big to do today?


----------



## roadless

Arggh, taxes. I have an appointment with my accountant. 

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The meaning of life is to come into this world and leave it better than what we found it.

Same


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe death and taxes, but I'm still trying to figure it out.

What's one talent, art, craft, or skill you wish you were good at...but you aren't?


----------



## roadless

I would love to be able to sing, play an instrument and draw, but alas I just can't. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Math
Running electricity (never tried, but know NOTHING)

How's your weather today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gloomy*, has not started yet, but looks like rain; Do you plan on retiring, or working as long as you can?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't ever want to retire. If I had it my way, I would drop dead at work, doing what I love. Retirement scares me.....

BIG banging thunderstorms here....giant hail storm at 4 am....coming your way!!

Do you ever play the lottery?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, occasionally , I spend 1 or 2 dollars, when the jackpot is huge*(I am going to give most of it away!).,just started raining- the other day, we had 50+ mph. gusts!, right after I said it wasn't windy here. Have you heard the peepers yet?


----------



## roadless

Not yet but I can't wait, they are music to my ears!

Frosty this morning and hopefully 60 this afternoon. Typical New England spring!
( Laura, I am one of the weird ones that love finding x in algebraic equations)

What are you going to do for fun today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Get my hair done!! AWWWW yeah!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Upload some photos that I had taken yesterday*, do you have a lot of pictures?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh......boatloads
Got into the 'scrapbooking' thing years ago....So I am looking at 10 tubs of photo's, scrapbooks, and paper!!

Do you get 'lost' in old photo's?


----------



## arnie

i'll get together with my couisins and go to the livestock auction this evening it starts at 6 . so we'll leave early and stop to eat at one of the country diners .then there is always the flea marketers in the parking lot at the auction . we may find a treasure or tool out there or a deal on a hog or calf .as our pork supply is running low we may get a biger hog to take to the butcher ; and split up amoungst us .
do you ever do things like this as a group ; say buy a load of fruit and jump in together and get it canned then devide it up .or a pig beef ect . so everyone saves cash and shares the work .


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Arnie, I can't wait to plug myself into a community and do the things you have described!! It has long been my desire to do such things (canning / dehydrating as a group, etc). I cannot start in where I am now, as I will not be here much longer.....but when I move, trust me, I will plug into my community immediately!!

Do you have a restaurant / diner that you are a 'regular' guest?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Laura, I don't, there are not many 'good places' , to eat nearby, I would rather prepare my own meals. Do you have any plans of learning any 'new' skills?


----------



## arnie

always next for me is gonna be cheese making
there are a bunch of small town restrants I this area that have big "liars tables " where any one can sit in .get information on farming , local happinings , or just gossop or tell fantastic tales . even the local feed store has a short order n deli and never empty coffee pot . where also is a county cannery for the community to use . talk about a place to connect with friendly ,helpful community members and learn how to can make apple butter ect, with there giant pots and prosessing tools ,even has complete butcher shop .
as kind of an un written law; kinfolk get first choice and spiceal discount priceing in any trades .it helps the family stay connected .are you part of a huge connected family group .


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I'm not Arnie*, I have a large diverse circle of friends, but our community does not have a set-up like your cannery*-that is very nice! What method of food storage, do you use the most-canning, freezing, or dry storage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'd have to say the majority is canned. I do use freezing and dehydrating...but most of it is canned!
Arnie, your photos made me smile, thank you.

What are 3 things you want to accomplish before the end of April?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rebuild my steering box on my tractor, replace power steering lines on my pick-up, Get my mower ready for the season, oil change/air filter/grease fittings/sharpen blades; Are you mechanically inclined?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to be as a kid....and I am a quick study, and not afraid to get dirty!!

Did you receive good news today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think so?, I just returned from visiting friends I have not seen since late fall?, I am in a good mood*; Did You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My baby sent me letters from boot camp!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is kickin' arce and takin' names.
I am SO GLAD to hear from her, and the tone was awesome!!!

do you spend a lot of time with friends?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try to, as much as possible, without being a pest*; do you have visitors, or do you visit others, more often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hmmmm.......I made different choices, and don't have that social circle most are blessed with. However, I will change that when I land!!

What's the big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Its Friday!, Glad to hear the good news!, I am going to do some running, errands, bills, and get back home, when it rains all day, the dogs don't get to spend too much time outdoors. Are your dogs well behaved, when you leave?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, they just sleep.
Milo has decided to start howling like a wolf....it's adorable.

What has 'fear' stopped you from doing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Too much to list!, it's stopped me from taking big chances, as I have matured, this has changed somewhat; Have you been getting enough 'April Showers'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes.
Lots of flooding in my area.

When dining out, do you have a salad before your meal?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, with Italian, or vinegar dressing please*(I like my dressing on the side, otherwise it is sometimes 'too much') If you are eating out (nothing fancy), and you can't decide what to order, what is your 'go to' entrÃ©e?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beef. Burger, Steak.....

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am thinking like you^^^^, hard to screw up a burger, or steak? What is the number one complaint, that you hear at work?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not enough 'flavor' (seasoning) 
American's are so programmed for salt and sugar...they don't know what 'food' is supposed to taste like!!

Do you think 'service' is worse today than it was 15 years ago?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think it depends on the server, people did have a different 'work ethic', in the past-I just notice, that there are servers who really do a great job, and some that are in orbit*, it's a shame, cause it affects the restaurants business. If I get served good food, and good service-I will return, otherwise, not. Do you think restaurants, get a lot of their business, 'by word of mouth' ? ( They are referred to me often)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Word of mouth can make you or break you!!
In the town I work in, that is the difference between success and closing down.
3 restaurants have closed down in the last month!!
One was because the owner is a raging drunk and crazy as a bed bug. Made guests very uncomfortable....too bad, it was an amazing place.

Do you have a place where when you walk in, the same server/bartender takes care of you because you have formed a relationship with them?


----------



## Twp.Tom

When my Late Wife was alive, She like to eat out, in town, at one restaurant, and all of the servers, treated us like family, it was very nice! (The service, was so much better than the food!) There is a Jewish Deli, in East Cleveland, that has been in business, for over 60 years, they are only open for breakfast and lunch, there is a steady stream, going in and out, from the time they open till closing (2 pm), they specialize in corned beef sandwich's ( many to go orders). They have 2 meat slicers, that run non-stop -All Day!. Do you have any restaurants like that, near you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

About 20 miles away (most of the restaurants clustered there)
My goal is to be like the server that took care of you and your wife!!

Have an amazing day!!
Do you ever get that feeling that something "good" is about to happen to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, now I am hoping!, You have a nice day too Laura*, What do you prefer, Foreign, or domestic automobiles?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I would prefer a well built domestic vehicle, but it seems like we are always playing "catch up" with the Japanese on build/content quality. My truck is a GMC and my car/wagon in a Subaru, so I'm 50/50 right now, kinda' anyway. Just bought an old Taurus Wagon that I hope to take on a road trip this Summer. I've identified two problems with it so far: a leaking valve cover gasket and an air vent actuator that clicks sometimes (an easy fix). 

How much of your car/truck maintenance do you do verses putting it in the shop?


----------



## arnie

lots - some times big jobs that need to get done fast i'll let the pros do it . with older tractors n trucks ,and not being rich there is really often not a choice .
do you try to grow something just for fun in the garden ?. this year i'm putting out a watermelon patch


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to grow 'the great pumpkin'!, I have seeds from a verified 1000# plus pumpkin. My brother has been experimenting in Pumpkin Growth, the last few years. We have a big 'weigh off' in the fall, in Salem,Ohio- one of the Largest Pumpkin clubs in the world. I hope to grow a big one! lol Have you ever grown a giant vegetable?


----------



## arnie

yes I grew a great pumpkin a few years ago . and I also have have seeds from a few giant producers . in watermelon, cabbage ; and cantilope . I'd like to have some thing like this to enter in the county fair or just to show off, people often bring there giant potatoes or turnips into the local feed store and they will display them on the counter for a couple days .
have you ever learned something from an old timer, and years later wish you could tell em ; thanks by golly you were right ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I worked at a country store growing up, and all the old timers who sat on the "mourner's bench" out front told me to get as much education as possible, find a job with a pension, and stay put. The time would pass much quicker than I thought. They were absolutely right. (Parents had the same advice, but who listens to their parents when a teenager?)

What's the longest drive/road trip you've ever made?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I love to drive cross country. Longest drive we ever made was Wisconsin>North Dakota>Yellowstone>Las Vegas>Port Aransas, TX>Orlando, FL>Nashville, TN>Wisconsin
in one trip.

What's your favorite State to drive through?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The western mountainous states, lots of scenery, long vistas, and usually not too wet. If I had to pick one, maybe Utah.

What fiber, either natural or man made, is most prevalent in your wardrobe?


----------



## roadless

Cotton.

What is your usual attire?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blue jeans with layers in the Winter (usually a cotton tee under a cotton sweater, wool on a cold day). Shorts and a cotton shirt in the Summer.

What do you usually wear inside the house?


----------



## roadless

Jeans and a v- neck shirt.

What is your favorite genre of music?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rock and Roll*, I only wear Bib Overalls-no jeans, they just slide off!, In the cold months, I wear sweats*, in the house, and under my bibs*. Do you spend a lot of cash on clothes? ( I only spend a few hundred, a year*)


----------



## roadless

Absolutely not! I do play dress up for work but I rarely buy new. There are some awesome consignment shops around.

Do you buy used clothes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes mostly shirts ( collared) short sleeve*, socks and under wear-new*, I buy at garage/ resale, as often as I can- mens clothes are harder to come by, especially xxl*, Do you dress for comfort, or fashion?


----------



## roadless

I am comfortably fashionable lol.

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## arnie

me too cotton bibs are the uniform of the day high quality leather boots are expencive but worth it . got plenty of "city cloths" from before I retired but rarely get broken out . i'm heading out to trade eggs for something with a that runs a commercial green house today 'in my little greenhouse tomatos are just peeping out of the ground . I think I,m gonna try to get a few older early girl plants or something to baby along with extra rabbit and chicken fertilized soil . and try to be the first of my couisins to have ripe tomatos . do you ever try to push the seasons a little to get a head start from the garden


----------



## arnie

missed a couple yes I like to find treasures on ebay and have found lots of things at the second hand store . this week end is a small animail auction I,m going to attend it's going to be to wet to garden so i'll also work around building some enclosed shelves in the canning kitchen to store MT jars and canning tools . stop by the farmers market "almost forgot " theres gonna be a bluegrass band playing at the local dance hall may stop in for a while . every day is saterday when your retired . same ? from my slow post


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I used to "push the seasons", but an early May frost taught me to be more patient. "Stuff" just grows better around here once it warms up for good.

How formal is your garden planning?


----------



## arnie

not much sure don't draw maps but most is just do it the same as last year order some seeds, repair the tiller, make sure the water pumps gonna work . do you plan on planting way more than you need ?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I plant way, way more because I sell my extras. My vegetable garden is half an acre...

How big is your garden?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I plan to sow a cover crop this year for the Spring/Summer, but I hope to have a good sized Fall garden. I still have cases of canned stuff (soup, tomatoes, salsa, green beans, pickles) from the last few years. I need to start using some of it before it gets too old.

A minute late, sorry. My garden is about 1/4 acre and is shaped like a half moon.

What's the most prevalent item in your pantry/food cache?


----------



## arnie

canned beans n sweet corn , pork - stored potatos ,frozen beef n pork ,chicken, rabbit,still plenty every thing . theres a big almost acre and 2 more 1/4 acre patches lots of stuff on the the hoof growing n eating 
do you have a self replaceing meat supply / breeding stock livestock for you raise to eat ?


----------



## roadless

No but I do have a generous friend. 

What never fails to brighten you day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My kids....puppy kisses...laughing babies....a genuine compliment...

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, it would be watching kids and/or animals (even adults) do something funny. It can even be "stupid" funny provided no one gets hurt.

What's the first Spring/Summer festival or event you usually attend in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Farmers Market in May. 
There is a Pastry Chef that makes THE best crossiants ON THE PLANET.
TOTALLY worth the drive.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I usually attend the opening day, of the Countyline Produce Auction, in West Salem, Ohio, or The Northern Ohio exotic Bird,and animal sale, in MT. Hope, Ohio. I like fairs, festivals, flea markets, and County Fairs, Do You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do too. Have not had many opportunities to go...but will make it this year!!!

3 Scents that say "summer"


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fresh grass cut, the smell of the water at the beach, and cocoa butter*, Would you rather lay on a lounge chair in the sun, or in the shade? Or would you rather sit in a chair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lounge chair. I don't sit still well.....but I CAN make an exception in the sun, by the beach....;-)

3 Scents that say Spring


----------



## Twp.Tom

The smell of rain, ground being tilled, blossoms from the fruit trees*, Since you have been single, have you had any inclination, to scan through the single dating sites, I have, and I find them quite interesting- especially the ' What are you looking for?' Question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No I have not. Honestly, I have not even thought about it.
Too busy tying up loose ends.
Really want to stay focused on moving.....

What motivates you to make big changes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Force, when I have no choice, do or die, Like Butch Cassidy, and the Sundance Kid, at the cliff-jumping*. Also, 'inner determination', persuasion from a well meaning friend, or Family. Are you a 'risk taker', or would you like to be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to be.....then I 'settled in' for the mommy role, and got comfortable...
What a dumb arce.
SO now, I am about to be a 'risk taker' again!! Not by choice.....
I guess the REAL lesson here is: Don't ever get comfortable. LOL

What habit do you have that you would like to break?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like to eat a more 'healthy' diet, and I would like to get involved in some sort of athletic endeavor ( I used to be a 'High performance' athlete! lol) Does your job, and your chores/hobbies, provide you with adequate physical activity?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to Powerlift-competitively-me-circa 1989!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

There are 10-12 chairs at my bar, and 10 tables (total of 47 seats).
There have been times where I have 50 people to take care of at the same time!!
SO when I am busy, baby, I am gettin' my cardio!!
Working 5 nights a week, I am definitely working my heart, legs, back (unfortunate) and arms (stockin' beer, wine, ice, removing full bus tubs, throwing chairs at the end of the night).

Do you really like the vehicle you drive?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I have a shiny black Monte Carlo*, and an old black for pick-up*, I like them both* Do you have a 'stellar' driving record?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In the last 25 years, (2) seat belt violations (1) speeding.
Speeding is the most recent...2 years old.
Seat belt violations where because I had the belt ON but under my arm....
Those are 18 and 15 years old.

IF you could have any vehicle today, what would it be!


----------



## Twp.Tom

One of these, just for sport! https://www.google.com/#q=hennessey+venom+gt Do you enjoy flying, in planes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Um, no. Not even a little bit. 
Nice car!

What would you change in your kitchen, if you could?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like a large, open floor plan kitchen, with plenty of counter space, for meal preparation. (my kitchen does not have much counter space), what is the most used room in your house? ( mine is the living room)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kitchen for sure.....enormous amounts of counter space so the kids all sit on the counters and 'hang out' when someone is cookin'. It's fun to chase them around the kitchen as counter space is needed for the meal!! 
I love the kitchen. It is the heart, of my home.

If money was no object, what one big 'appliance' would you buy (for the indoors)?


----------



## arnie

hard to say if we could reserect the past- I had a 76 ford little dump that kept food on the table even through Reagan omcics then a fast shiny 72 Pontiac gran prix that was the ultamit driving machine . I suppose if there were one to have ;I would put emotions aside and keep the 4 wheel drive ford pickup I have .
same question


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love my 95 Wrangler.
Instead of buying a 'new' car, I'd have her 'overhauled' top to bottom so she will last me another 200,000 miles!!

Rank in your favorite order: Winter Spring Summer Fall


----------



## Twp.Tom

A 'commercial stove/oven, and ventilation system*, Arnie*, the Hennessy , is a 'dream car', realistically, I would like a late model diesel pick-up, do you spend a lot of $ at the pump?


----------



## arnie

a giant stove with a double oven and 4 big burners and a griddle 
would you like to drive a horse n buggy to visit friends if it took an hour more than takeing the car just cause you can


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.In the Jeep, yes. In the Fit? Heck no. LOVE my Honda's.
Double ditto on the commercial stove/oven.

2. Every once in a while, in good weather, yes!

If you could do one upgrade on the bathroom, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Summer, Fall, Spring, Winter*, Do you spend as much time possible outdoors, or are you an 'inside' person?


----------



## arnie

spring fall summer
with even the gas station 30 minits away I spend $$$ at the pump


----------



## arnie

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1.In the Jeep, yes. In the Fit? Heck no. LOVE my Honda's.
> Double ditto on the commercial stove/oven.
> 
> 2. Every once in a while, in good weather, yes!
> 
> If you could do one upgrade on the bathroom, what would it be?


one big tile room shower, bath, steam ,and stand back with a hose and spray to clean . gotta get out side and hang out with the livestock .everyone enjoy your saterday :sing:


----------



## arnie

do'es the live stock come running to meet you or do you have to herd em up to catch em


----------



## Twp.Tom

They come runnin', Everyone knows when dinnertime is*, What is the most difficult job, that you ever had?


----------



## roadless

Working with mentally and physically challenged adults.
They were not difficult, it was my coworkers that was tricky for me. 

Same question.


----------



## L.A.

Finding a job at 57 !!

do you prefer 8-5 or work hours as needed ??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would prefer long days, and fewer of them, would you have chosen a different vocation, if you could have?


----------



## arnie

a labor with an asphalt paving co. with alternant days running the jack hammer during tough times for tough bosses . the plus was hard work got noticed and good people got promoted with a good union so an early retirement could be earned with all the benefits .
have you bennifited from tough times through perserverance and came out the winner and not just tougher through callouses


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Arnie, I will let you know...as I am in the middle of some tough ole times.

How about you?


----------



## arnie

happily got it made not rich but, bills paid plenty to eat great family friends .good neighbors . tough times behind me I hope . they did open my eyes to see that living out of the store and renting was un secure, being at the whims of polititions for a job and a landlord .so I bought the farm and paid it off in the 1980s -90s ; and returned home . going to an auction now would you wish me in finding a deal on calf-a future milk cow ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Best wishes to find the right cow. I've had good luck with Holsteins, but I prefer a Jersey (never had a Guernsey).

How many different motor vehicles (road legal) do you think you've owned in your lifetime?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hm, about 19 I guess.

How many of your vehicles have you wrecked?


----------



## Twp.Tom

'0' zero; do you enjoy participating in auto-racing ? (spectator, or competitor)


----------



## SimplerTimez

Um, not really - never competed, unless first off the line at the stop light counts 

Is there any sport that you can't stand to miss?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not that I can think of. I guess if the Falcons or Braves were in the playoffs I'd watch it.

Does it feel like Spring where you are?


----------



## SimplerTimez

It feels more like Summer here already, 87 today (yuck!) But everything is blooming and I got my seeds planted and some starts, YAY!

How do you know when Summer arrives where you are?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The first ripe tomato or watermelon is a great Summer signal.

Do you have a farmer's market near where you live?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Eh, kind of. They have a street vendor fair with farmers participating on Tuesdays, when alas I am at work :/

What's the most interesting find you have discovered at a Farmer's Market?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Beer made from corn and saliva.

What's the weirdest food you ever sampled/ate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ate: Rattlesnake, wild boar, escargot, oysters on the 1/2 shell, some crazy candy from Greece.

What vehicle in your life time holds the sweetest memories?


----------



## arnie

my sister had 2 little boys at home with us I would come home with the old little yellow dump truck ; in the summer the guy that pushed the ice cream cart knew about what time to show up or.i'd give the guys a ride around block noiseily bouncing in the pot holes on purpous and talking into the CB . where there was a taffy apple factory we could buy the broken stick ones or the reject ones with two much gooy carmel for a couple bucks a case and go drive back home to treat all the kids playing on the block . Tonka had nothing better than the yells and laphter as we took those little rides. 
we had a german shepard dog when we were all children at home who played catcher in our ball games would fech any thing .knew every one by name would sit with dad on the front porch . did you have a pet growing up that was one of the family


----------



## Jaclynne

No, we moved too often to have a pet. I didn't have a pet like that till I was grown.

Did you grow up in the same hometown or house? Or did your family move around?


----------



## roadless

My family stayed put but I moved around 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

House A till I was 9. House B till I was 16...then I left.
I moved around town a lot.
Settled into a little house at 24 for 4 years had 3 kids in 4 years, outgrew the home...., moved, 10 years in a new home, moved, now...11 years where I am now....moving before I will be here 12 years.....
WHOOOO HOOOO it's like a Kings Island Ride!!

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Ham and cheese; Is the sun shining on you today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES IT IS!!!! Should be a beautiful day!!
you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Blue Skies , and abundant Sunshine*, crisp frost last night-really nice out there! Have any seeds you have planted, showed signs of sprouting?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep...my melons are lookin good. Tomatoes are skraggly...but coming up.
Thursday is supposed to be 68 an sunny so that is the day I will get out in the garden and get my rear in gear!!

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going outdoors, to work, and play, may stop back in for lunch; I am itching, to have some target practice, so I can clean guns, maybe later this afternoon; Do you enjoy, mowing your lawn-the first few times in spring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes!!!!
I need to find a range close to me....that's on my list of things to do this week!!

Do you enjoy the smell of the first turn of the dirt in the Spring?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am surrounded by corn/bean fields, when the large operations get to plantin', it smells like soil-for miles* Are there many 'farm fields' near your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Surrounded!!
LOVE the smell of fresh turned dirt.....but dang it makes me itch (mold allergy).

do you enjoy the smell of mulch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Certain kinds,( some mulch smells like poo!), What is your favorite way, to relax?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not sure.....
What does "relax" mean?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Let your body, mind, and Soul rest-I prefer to relax outdoors, sitting, or lying down, when I was a kid, my Dad used to always tell me-'can't you ever sit still'?, Have you heard this before?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Daily.

November, 2013, I found that sitting on warm sand, facing the Gulf...with the sea air blowing in my face......to be the most relaxed I have been in my life.
My mind, rested. My muscles were not tight. My breathing was not short and choppy.
This was an amazing feeling.
Now you know why, I want to move to the ocean!
Now I see why God said "1 day of rest".
Phew....it's nice.

If someone walked up and gave you 1000.00, and you had to spend it today or lose it......What would you buy?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would pay it forward, and spend it on someone who needs it more than me*, Do you enjoy giving?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do. Especially when no one is looking, and no one else knows, but me.

Why do you think men do not verbalize their feelings/thoughts to their spouses?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fear, that what they say, may not be understood, or misinterpreted -sometimes, you just have to take that chance* Do you like to 'clear the air', and say what's on your mind, or would you rather keep it inside of you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am ALL about 'let's get it on the table and work this out'......
If I care about the person, I will walk right up to them and say "Let's talk".
If I don't care? I say nothing. Let 'em stew, not my problem.
Holding it inside is like trying to carry battery acid in your mouth and not get burned.
I have been told humans need to get it out....get it out as fast as possible.
If it takes 2 to Tango, and only one half want to "dance"?
Find a new partner. You cannot dance for 2.

Favorite tree and why?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Silver maples, because they provide me with such excellent shade, from the summer sun*. Have you planted any trees, that grew to be 'big trees' ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep! My poplars are 30 feet, and the trees I planted at the old house are HUGE (20 years old now). The maples here I planted from SEED 11 years ago....they are about 17 feet tall.

For you, what is scarier: Low income / funds -or- being alone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have never been wealthy (been low on funds before), and I have been alone (am now), neither situation scares me, but if I have to choose, I have to have $ to survive today-so I'll say -cash, is necessary. Would you want to be wealthy, and would it make you happier?


----------



## Jaclynne

The only difference wealth would make is I could help others. Everyday I see folk that need a hand now that always made it fine in times past.

If your health required you to give a favorite food or habit for improvement, would give it up or still indulge yourself now and then knowing the consequences?


----------



## L.A.

I think I would die, before I gave up,,,,ICE CREAM,,,,,:icecream:

Would you rent your place, if you went on the road for 6 months ??


----------



## Jaclynne

Six months straight? Not sure, you'd have to pack and move your stuff, store it somewhere. When six months is up, are you gonna move all the stuff back in and unpack? Maybe for a yr, not sure its worth it for six months, unless the income was huge factor.

You ever had a dog that snores louder than you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, my ****-zhu -"Grumpy", does! Do you have any bad habits that you would like to change?


----------



## Jaclynne

Good grief yes! Do I have to name them?

Same question....but you have to name them.


----------



## arnie

maybe i'll admit to being a story teller; and say I have no bad habits 
I am planting a bunch of brikili n cauliflower and cabbage in the garden just cause it seems like its supposed to be there and i'll give it away . do you grow stuff you don't eally care for in the garden ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I used to, but try to limit the extras now to 2 or 3 things I just 'have' to try.

Will folk come get produce given them, or do you have to deliver it?


----------



## arnie

both my closer family will come to visit and delivering gives me a good excuse to visit friends . Its fun shareing . as the tax deadline approaches I find myself wishing I was more organized, and not so prone to put inevitable things off . 
Are you good at keeping financhal things organized


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am a master at keeping the plates spinning, but I don't really understand money.
I know how to make it....but I do not know how to invest it.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I keep the financial planning/management simple, and it seems to work for me. All receipts are stored in one drawer and get sorted for taxes, usually on a cold, ickey day in January. $'s for unbudgeted stuff is taken out in cash from the Publix ATM. When it's gone, I just stay home and quit spending.

Do you let some organizations directly debit/charge your checking account automatically to pay bills?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.
They get paper checks in envelopes with stamps.
Old school here.

you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I let the electric coop and cell phone company come get their money. Saves writing a couple of checks, and I've never had problems with their bills.

How many local TV stations can you get with an antenna in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

7 or 8? I have satellite tv....so I am not sure

I watched a good movie the other night, Contagion with Matt Daemon.
Really showed the kids 'why I am the way I am'.

What good movie have you seen lately?


----------



## summerdaze

The "Lego" movie with my grandsons was pretty good! 
Are you good with home improvement type stuff? Or do you just like to watch the home improvement shows? (I love Rehab Addict with Nicole Curtis)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm OK on home improvement "stuff". Used to watch HGTV, but it kinda' got boring/repetitive for me.

Is there a movie that's been out for a while that you haven't watched but you really want to?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Promised Land, with Matt Daemon (about fracking)

You?


----------



## roadless

No, I don't even know what movies are out. 

Do you listen to talk radio?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. It's too depressing.

What is your 'happy music'?


----------



## roadless

Classic rock.

Do you belong to a religious or spiritual community?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. 
Church and church people in my area have left me with a very bitter taste in my mouth.
I love the Lord with all my heart soul strength and mind....but the 'chrisitans' I have encountered here in this area? 
Yeah, no thanks.
No wonder Jesus dined with sinners and prostitutes, and avoided the religious like the plague.

Do you have a large social network of friends?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't know that I would call it a network, but I have a lot of friends, many lifelong and many more from where I worked for the better part of three decades.

What's the longest stint you ever worked for one employer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11 years.
Ironically, that restaurant moved, and the restaurant I work in now?
Is in that location!!!
It's like being 'home'.

YOu?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

25 years, and I did the audit there for three years before going to work at the place.

What's the last nasty/dirty job you did at your farm/home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Diaper duty?
Cleaning up the basement after a flood?

What is your 'to do' list today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Raining "cats and dogs" here today, so I'm focusing on laundry and other inside chores. Got a pot of 15 bean soup going in the crockpot for supper...for the next few nights.

What's for supper tonight at your house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I think I am going to take myself out to dinner.

Do you have a favorite restaurant where you treat yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. Probably end up going to Gabes in Villa Rica for most of our family celebrations. For quick meals at the end of a hard day when I don't feel like cooking, I'll run down the road a few minutes to Phat Phils. If you show up there early or late for lunch and there's no crowd, they might put you to work shucking corn or breaking beans.

Do you have a favorite flea market to visit?


----------



## roadless

Yes there is a great indoor flea market in Pa.( outdoor pavilions also when the weather cooperates)

It has many wonderful booths, a great farmstand attached, and a delicious burger stand.
My kind of place.

Same question.


----------



## arnie

there are several flea markets in my area in and out side my favorite one is a old time one farther away in Kentucky; "huge" with lots of hunting dogs and poultry but also lots of Antquies its all out doors though. there are also some farmers markets near that I sell at sometimes . there will be an amish horse and buggy farm equipment auction near here soon. I will surely attend though I really need nothing . would you enjoy attending this just to check out the horses and antque stuff while people watching ?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes, as long as it wasn't wall to wall people.

Do you enjoy live musical events? If so what kind?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do, if it's a venue with good sound/sight lines. Always got season tickets to Chastain when I was working/living in Atlanta. You can bring a picnic basket and have a great evening. They've got a good series A this year: Santana, Nelson/Krauss, Clapton, Hall and Oates, Counting Crows, and Lionel Ritchie among others. Smith's Olde Bar is a good, smaller venue that puts you right there with the musicians.

What concert or musical event you've attended really stands out in your memory, for either good or bad reasons?


----------



## bajiay

My ex dh and I went several years ago to see Alabama. It was a smaller private place and everyone was dancing and having a great time. It was really fun.

Who would you like to see in concert?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well if you could resurrect a few folks, I'd say either the Beatles or Led Zeppelin. I wish I had seen/heard the Grateful Dead and the Band too.

What's the largest event (in terms of people attending) that you participated in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Indy 500 (250,000 at one time)
US Nationals (over 300,000 ppl in a weeks time)

You?


----------



## arnie

been to a lot of huge crouded events over the years mostly in my 20s new years in Chicago, marti gras ,. the thought of elbo to elbo beer fest's or being at "thee place " no longer seem to hold much attraction , i'd much rather a small gathering,county fair or theater .
And You ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm kinda' shying away from big crowds more than I once did. Went to an Eagles concert a few years ago in Piedmont Park, and I kept looking for a tree to could climb if the crowd went crazy. In my youth it would not have bothered me. I like the smaller or at least more organized places now. 

Did you ever see a NASA launch live (shuttle, Apollo, etc.)?


----------



## roadless

No I haven't. 

Are you in shape physically?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am working on gaining weight to have the 'right' BMI for my height.
I guess I am? 5'6" 120lbs.
I get a heck of a cardio work out 5 X's a week at work!!
But I am in no shape to run a marathon, or do anything that is extreme or that requires intense training to compete.

What are you plans for the day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Heading with my older brother to Dalton to look at (and hopefully buy and bring back home) hardwood flooring. He's taking his carpet up one room at a time and replacing it with wood flooring. Tonight I'm booked to play trivia with some friends at 57th Fighter Group.

What type flooring do you prefer in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Home in Florida? Tile, slate, 
Home in Indiana? Carpet and Hard wood (not laminate)

Preferred mixing bowls: Glass, Plastic, Stainless steel?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I use glass and stainless steel. I have plastic storage bowls, but nothing I use for cooking. 

How many trees are in your yard (or would you estimate are in your yard)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

10 to protect my 'pig'.
7 on my property line.
6 in the front yard.
It's wide open here on my property!!

Do you live on more than 5 acres?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. I've got about 34 acres here, most of it in pasture.

How much land do you think you would need to mostly (not completely) meet your homestead needs for food and fuel?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3-5 acres would do it.

Do you make your own fudge?


----------



## roadless

No I haven't. 

What is your culinary specialty?


----------



## arnie

now you'v reminded me of my dad .when we were children at home he would make a huge pot of fantactic cholacolate peanutbutter fudge .that I have never seen duplicated.
I can try to recreate it but even my best attempts seem so laking in comparison . so no I can turn out pies that get great complements . and cakes that have return request .but still only have hopes of getting fudge to come out right . 
a Specialty - could be lazania - stuffed honey n pinapple chicken -chicken or blackberry dumplings - Chili depends on the place and mood 
is there a aroma or taste that will never fail in awakening memories to send you back to a joyious time and place .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

On the aroma front, maybe poopy diapers, especially after you start the kids on some kind of baby food with meat in it.

When was the last time you changed a poopy baby diaper?


----------



## roadless

Lol, in November when I last saw my grandson.
I expect I will in a couple weeks when I meet my new granddaughter!

Do you have grandchildren?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep, three so far. 

Did you know all of your grandparents?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes but not well, I didn't meet my Dad's mom till I was 35.

I think the frost got the pears this yr.
Have you lost anything to frost yet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not so far, but keeping my fingers crossed. The pears and some of the apples are blooming now, and the weather prediction looks great in the ten day forecast.

What's the latest frost you remember for your area?


----------



## roadless

End of May.

Do you own dog? If so what kind?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Black Lab

What's the most unusual pet you've ever had?


----------



## Jaclynne

Baby skunk and a flying squirrel.

Same question.


----------



## GirlOnAFastPony

Hmmm... I suppose when I was a little girl and I would try to rescue the baby mice that lost their mothers when we cut, raked and baled hay. It was a lost cause, but I've always been a sucker for the helpless. I'd have killed them as adults anyhow. LOL

What was the happiest moment you have ever experienced?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being pregnant, and giving birth.

You?


----------



## vicker

To many to name. 
Have you really only been the happiest you've ever been once?


----------



## roadless

No, I was unable to think of just one time of ultimate happiness.
Even in the midst of profound pain I have experienced moments of great happiness, or maybe I would define it as gratitude, either way it was pleasant. 

Are you dating?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.

Goooood Morning!
What's your big plans for the day?


----------



## Jaclynne

Design something for a new order - rodeo clothes for a little princess.

Do you remember what you dreamed last night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rarely do I dream, so no....I do not

Have you ever had to work with / live with someone who their presence 'sets you on edge'?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. My first college room mate was a Hebrew wild child from Miami, and he was a little testy at first. Eventually we became friends, and he kept a safe distance from my sister, whom he met at one of my old high school basketball games. Amazing how clear, effective communication can solve problems.

Have you ever given a shot to an animal, either livestock or pet?


----------



## roadless

No but I would if I had to.

Describe a favorite meal.


----------



## Jaclynne

Grilled lamb chops w/ mediterranean seasoning, garlic/lemon asparagus and baked potato. If I get dessert - key lime pie or flan.

same question - describe a favorite meal.


----------



## arnie

more than the food would be the company. the food depends as there are just so many choices for me a and a few close friends a tender baked Cornish hen or small fryer stuffed with a wild rice cranberry cornbread stuffing glaed with honey n pineapple black pepper , freshly made warm potato salad blackberry wine (homemade ) then cherry or apple pie warm with ice cream . or lazania n garlic bread . just me I love spaggiti (but my sause is something spiceal) ;when the garden gets just right a big pot of half runner beans simmered for hours with a chunk of salt pork or ham hocks,corn on the cob ,tomatos , corn bread . Banana pudding . BBQ n watermelon in the summer evenings , 
how bout you ??  could you pass up peach cobbler and ice cream ???


----------



## roadless

I could pass up the ice cream but not the cobbler. ( I like cobbler warm with a bit of milk)

What foods are difficult for you to pass up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's not much in the way of food that I don't like, but I can pass on flan.

If you do go out to celebrate at a restaurant, what type eatery would you most likely choose?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I would pick a BBQ place myself. Someday when I get old and tired of farming (yeah right) I think I'll buy a BBQ joint.

What do you want to do when you "retire"?


----------



## L.A.

Not sure,,,,I've retired twice,,,,It's not farming,,,hehe,,,

Have ya shed the long johns yet ???


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't own any long johns, so I don't have to shed them. I did wash and put away the old barn coat I use for most Winter chores. A light jacket gets the job done these days.

What's the pollen like in your area now?


----------



## Jaclynne

Well, my forest green Jeep is a pale yellow today, so yeah, pollen is a problem already.

Do you wake (without alarm) at the same time all year, or does it vary?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Much better now than it was two weeks ago  Oak pollen is the worst here.

What's the newest sign of spring in your area this week?

ETA: someone gets a two-fer


----------



## arnie

roosters crowing ,canary singing ,as well as the wild birds chirping so day light usally gets me wakeing up . but when I was working I was usally up before the alarm even when I was working nights . seems like my internal clock worked well ; 
is there some thing you enjoy doing or being somewhere where, the time just disappears "you don't know where it went " ?
also the peach trees buds are bursting and the bees are carrying in food every thing is greening up I sawa toad under the street light


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yes, spending time hiking, taking notes and photography makes the time disappear way too fast!

Who is the last person you made smile?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Andrea, she told me that she loved it when I bartended, and it was genuine.

The last time you cried, was it tears of joy or tears of sorrow?


----------



## SimplerTimez

One followed the other  But the ending tears were joy. 

What's the last nice thing you saw someone else do for another?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One server taking another servers dirty dishes to the kitchen. That was last night.

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Gotta' run back to Cedartown to pick up 500 lbs. of fertilizer to finish one section of the pasture. After that (buying and spreading the fertilizer), I've got to cut the grass in the yard before it becomes a jungle. At some point I'll check on the new calf in the pasture, and if there's time left in the day, I'll spread some fertilizer around the blueberry bushes.

Do you enjoy mowing the lawn?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. It is peaceful, and I love the smell of fresh cut grass. Not to mention, gives me time to work on some tan lines.

Do you have a 'set' of dishes or are they misc miss match?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two sets of dishes, one everyday and one that never gets used (for formal occasions which I never have). The coffee cups are another matter. They run the gamut from American Indian inspired to Speed Racer.

Do you have silly gifts/nick knacks around your home that people have given to you over the years?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.
I have the things the kids made for me, when they were young and in school / VBS, etc. 
When I move, I will find a way to display those items.
((I don't care much for brick-o-brack nick nack stuff.))

Curtains or Blinds?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blinds.

Do you have a porch, and if so, what's on it?


----------



## roadless

A wicker rocking chair and a table. I love porches. I am fortunate to have one where I rent.


Same question.


----------



## arnie

the porch on the shady side is a canning kitchen stove, heavy unfinished wood table for clamping tools and chopping things ,cold water sink ,freezers .frontporch a chair n bench.for soaking up the morning sun with coffee my swing is a few steps into the yard usally for star gazing after night; but theres a big high shed about a 100 feet away with a 12 foot long picnic table, old boombox raido , lots of chairs ,BBQ Grill ,along with the cane mill and evaporator furnace that is more breesey for hangin out when it hot or rainiy .we even built a fancy out house not far from there .
Are you looking forward to attending the summers pot luck get togethers ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know that we have pot lucks, except for maybe the Fall family reunion. We gather as a family for some holidays (Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas) and birthdays. The host/hostess will let everyone else know what to bring.

What type food would you normally eat for a quick lunch on a busy work day around the house/farm?


----------



## L.A.

Peanut butter & honey sandwich,,

Do you break for lunch or just eat while working through??


----------



## Jaclynne

I just eat when I remember to.

How many meals a day do you 'cook'? Or do you just snack or sandwich it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I normally cook a dinner. Oftentimes I'll eat breakfast out, as that is when I plan to do my errands for the day. If I eat breakfast in, it's usually bran flakes and granola mixed with fruit and skim milk. Lunch is a hit or miss affair for me, and could be nothing or fruit or a sandwich or a bowl of cereal. Today it was bran/granola/banana/skim milk.

Do you formally plan vacations or just take off when and if you can?


----------



## Jaclynne

A little of both. Sometimes I just take off, but if it falls that I'll be traveling during 'peak' times I try to book rooms ahead. Or flights, sometimes if you book those ahead, you can save half the cost.

Do you always make time for a vacation each year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I think everyone needs to recharge their batteries from time to time. Now I have the luxury of going pretty much whenever I want, but before retiring, vacations had to be carefully planned around peak times at work.

What fruit do you typically keep around the house?


----------



## Jaclynne

Apples, always have at least two kinds. Favorites are Honeycrisp and Gala.

Same question - what fruit do you typically keep around the house?


----------



## L.A.

Always have canned peaches,,

,does that count??

Do you make your own jerky ??


----------



## Jaclynne

I have, but its been a while.

Do you prefer vegetables frozen or canned, and why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, fresh would be the first choice, but otherwise it depends upon the veggie. I liked canned green beans and whole tomatoes but frozen corn, squash, and okra. Oh, and I like dehydrated tomatoes also. They're great in pasta dishes.

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

10-12 (boots, heels, tennis shoes)

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably about 15 or so, but many are new in their original boxes. For a while if I saw a deal on work boots or sneakers, I would buy them for future use. I don't do that any longer.

Are there any public television shows you watch routinely?


----------



## roadless

Antiques Roadshow and Call of the Midwives .

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's one on tonight called "Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries" that is kinda' growing on me. We have Britcoms on Saturday night here with shows like "Are You Being Served", "Keeping Up Appearances", and "As Time Goes By", and I try to catch those when I can.

When's the last time you washed your car/truck?


----------



## arnie

last summer / though i just cleaned out the inside pretty good yeaterday trying to get my tools organized they'r scattered out between the trucks and barn . it just doesn't hold as much priority to me as it once did . I like to hear themotors run right more than shining em up . 
Have you noticed that as you'v aged or became more worldly ,that you don't care much about fachions or new cars ?


----------



## L.A.

No,,,,but 1980 is still fairly recent to me,,,,

Are you afraid something important might fall off if you use an automatic car wash ??


----------



## Jaclynne

It won't if you stay inside the vehicle.

(well, sometimes I'm concerned about the door window visors)

Do you use an automatic drive thru car wash or do it yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In the summer, I wash the car at home with a hose, bucket and washcloth.
In the winter, I will use the car wash......
However, the last time I washed the car was when the girls and I went to see the boy play (we don't like to show up in a filth car). That's really the only time the car gets a bath.

Favorite color for a kitchen?


----------



## roadless

Soft yellow. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning Lady!!!
Bold Bright colors. Wakey Wakey Eggs and Bakey!!
Right now mine is an orange (more burnt orange than not)

What color do you like your living room?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All the painted walls in this house are a color called "Indian Summer", kinda' off white with a strong hint of yellow. 

How cold does it have to be in your house before you turn the furnace on or start a fire in the stove?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

62 degrees

What is on your agenda today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Burning a brush pile for my brother before the burn ban goes into affect. We're supposed to push over a dying pine tree later this morning. He wants to have that sawed into boards for siding on an outbuilding he has framed up. Still need to fertilize the blueberries, but I now have the right fertilizer...which I thought I already had but didn't. 

Do you ever plan for days with absolutely nothing to do?


----------



## roadless

Sort of. That is why I loved my former camp so much.
I would river walk, hike, read, enjoy a campfire.....whatever I wanted.
Even the things that needed to be done never felt like a chore in that environment.
It was good for my soul.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't plan as many of them as I should, and they seem to fall more during the week than the weekends. Today would have been an excellent day to goof off, but I stayed busy until nearly 6:00 pm.

Read any good books lately?


----------



## vicker

I've been reading the Oxford History of The United States as they become available. Right now I am reading Empire of Liberty (US 1789-1815). I've read all the others. These are excellent books if you are interested in American History, excellent. This particular one is giving great insight into Federalism and Jeffersonian ideals, the effects on us of the French Revolution, the working out of the power of The President, and much more. They are very detailed histories of each period/section that an author takes on. Good stuff. Battle Cry of Freedom covers the Civil War and is the best single volume history of that era that you will find (unless you're more into revisionist stuff . I just finished The Final Truth, an autobiography of Ronald (Peewee) Gaskins. That one was pretty disturbing. I read a lot of very varied stuff. 

Do you have a will, and or advanced directives?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have free will, however, I am part of a plan that I do not know the details to, but must grope my way thru, hoping I hit the mark.

Does your home get a 'scent' to it right before it rains?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No scents that I'm aware of.

Do you have a last Will and Testament and/or a living will?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. I probably should get something together.

What's on your to do list today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Keep working the brush pile I'm burning at my brother's house up the hill; take the skid steer over to my other brother's house to use his welder to repair a grapple; scrape the driveway which has a few issues after the 4" rain earlier this week; hopefully get the tree down that was supposed to come down yesterday bud didn't. I've also got to do some grocery shopping at some point.

What's the longest time you've gone without electricity during a power outage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6 days....dead of winter, no genny until day 4.
That was an 'ah ha' moment for me!!

You?


----------



## arnie

the power go's out regularly in these wooded hills starting with a little 1000 watt generator in the 80s with the camper trailor , i'v upgraded a couple times ;now theres a 10'000 watt depenable diesel beast , a couple years ago it kept the lights on an freezors going for 10 days while I checked the oil and carried fuel . seems i'm pretty low on the power companys list .i.v collected acouple solar panels big battery; read up a little on water wheels / hydro power and its still easyer to stay connected 
ever think about going off grid and produceing your own power


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I've thought about it yes...

What's your big project that you want to accomplish in the next 30 days?


----------



## arnie

get the gardens planted and finnish up the out door kitchen
how about you ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Get this house ready to go on the market, get my gardens ready for planting.

What is the biggest change that has happened in your life?


----------



## roadless

I have two actually. 
The first was getting and staying clean and sober, over three decades ago.
The other was the abrupt ending of what I thought was a better than average marriage.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Becoming a mother (good change)
Being deceived for 20+ years, and my 'perceived' future going down the toilet.(bad)
Realizing "I can do this" whatever THIS may be (good)
AND HOPEFULLY SOON, I can add......move to a totally different state where I know no one, and not only succeed, but EXCEED!!

What is one huge thing you are thankful for today?


----------



## arnie

switching from the high pressure job Retireing and leaveing the city to live on the ol farm . it was always in my plan I just did not really plan to do it at this age .
WELL i'm thank full for great friends n kin I was working on a tractor yesterday and my cousins called yesterday an this morning to check n see if I was ok my mom called from up north to talk all is fine n dandy with them ; as did my brother ,.then a couple local neaghbors just stoped by to visit for a while (no easy task cause its over a mile of my farm road past the end of the "state road" to get here) im happy to be adsepted as a member/friend of the community ;when I walk into the feed store I hear' hey Arnold sit down and talk . it would be nice to have this nice weather next weekend an have a pretty big easter dinner out side with a couple spiral cut honey hams cooked in the smoker ,a giant bowl of potato salad and banana pudding .and invite them all 
would you bake a pie,fry a chicken, or make cole slaw an show up ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bake a pie for sure!!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably make a cobbler with whatever fresh fruit I could find and then make a churn of ice cream to go with it.

If you were asked to bring a finger food to a family/friend gathering, what would you bring?


----------



## arnie

finger food .....for close friends how about some mini shiskabobs shrimp pork n beef .marinated in a pineapple then toped off with sweetn sour sause .less closer may get mini meat balls or BBq shrimp with tooth picks or even little fruity cupcakes or tarts . I once fried up a bunch of young rabbits and brought to a cook out and made the biggest impression I still hear about one that years later 
do you make a dish that you get requests for


----------



## GirlOnAFastPony

Yup. Whenever I bring things to church potlucks, there are usually requests for them. I love to give people the gift of being able to recreate something of mine that they enjoyed. This week it was my Tangy Meatballs and Brown Rice.

When you have finished building or making something, do you have a tendency to keep returning to it because it makes you happy to look at it, or does it finally leave your mind as you cross it off your to-do list?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

90% of the time, I cross it off the list, and move on.

If someone asked you what YOU thought your gifts/strengths are, what would you say?


----------



## arnie

calm rationality, not to fold when under pressure ; 
not to worry to much over things . happy with what i'v got 
which leads to the faults; I have a tendency twards procrastination "i gotta fix that someday" symdrom . (At some point I changed ,I think it came with age an retirement as I remember being saying" there are no tommarows we gotta get it done today". but that was my job ) 
are you a get it done work feverishly to all hours till a project is complete ;or a happy to have good progress tommaro is another day person .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It depends on the facts and circumstances for me. If it's hay season, you've gotta' get it done when the weather permits, and oftentimes that means late hours (that's why the hay barn has plenty of flood lights). If it's a garden shed, I'll take my time and enjoy the project along the way. If it's a garden fence, I'm still "studying it", hopefully to the point that I get it right the first time and not have to start over.

Have you ever finished a project, disliked it, scrapped it and started over?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bread pudding and Pecan Pie......hundreds of times.

What's on your to do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Went to Wally World, stopped by the feed/seed store, did some laundry, did some dishes, read the Sunday paper, and now I'm watching/listening to it rain. I wanted to clear some stumps in a small section of the pasture I've neglected, but that'll have to wait for another day. 

What kinda' mpg do you get in your vehicles? (Gas is way up here in the last few weeks.)


----------



## roadless

About 28 with my older model Camry.

What would we be surprised to know about you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe that I was a CPA for many years, before I became a goat farmer.

Are you experiencing a return to Winter where you live?


----------



## roadless

No and I am very grateful. It is extremely windy, I like hearing it through the trees.

Do you like storms?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes.

What's the closest you've been to a tornado?


----------



## Jaclynne

When I was a kid a small tornado flatten our back pasture and lifted the roof off our attached carport. I remember all us girls being in the bed with Mom and you could see the walls move in and out as if they were breathing. Pretty scary, but no one was hurt. We never knew where the carport roof went.

What's the worst storm you've been in?


----------



## roadless

I was also on the outskirts of a tornado when I was a child, I was alternately frighted and in awe.
I was in a car with my mom and brother , a tree came down on the road in front of us, I remember the car door almost coming off when they opened it to move the tree so we could pass!

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A tornado blocked all three roads leading to the house, and an elderly couple who lived just north of us was killed when their house came down on them. Dad had to cut a trail through the downed trees for my brother and I to get home.

Have you ever been with someone when they died?


----------



## roadless

No, my grandmother died in her sleep. 
My mother died cooking after a wonderful visit with her friend.

I was with my ex's grandmother when she was dying, she took my hand, squeezed it with much strength, and said to me she was trying to die but that she didn't know how...it broke my heart. 
She passed later while alone. 


Same question.


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, my Mom, my grandfather and an uncle and my late husband. 

Same question.


----------



## L.A.

No, but I plan to be with me,,

Do you believe if you blow in a newborn foals nose, it will think you're its Mother??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know about blowing a foal's nose, but I've let Holstein calves suck my thumb to calm them down while being transported from a neighbor's dairy farm to our pasture. Thankfully it was a short drive.

What spices do you most often use in your cooking?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Black pepper

Name the last item you bought at 'the mall'


----------



## Jaclynne

A silver chain, about 3 yrs ago.

Do you 'mall shop' often? How often?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Errr, no. I'm a Thrift Shop girl, and that not very often. I think the last time I was at the mall was to accompany one of my girls on a search for something.

Will you stay up to see the eclipse, nap and get up, or just ignore the whole schbang?


----------



## vicker

Eclipses are like scenic overlooks, if you've seen one, you've seen them all. (One of those inside jokes that only involve me)  

No, it's going to be overcast and raining here, but I can picture it. 

If you could have perfect recall or perfect pitch, which would you choose, and why?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Probably perfect recall, although I can see where that would entail remembering some things I'd rather forget, but I'd never be fumbling for my reading glasses or forget a grandchild's birthday!

Do you eat macaroons? If so, what is your favorite flavor variety?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rarely eat macaroons, but I like them. Coconut would probably be my first choice.

Do you bake cookies at home, and if so, what's your favorite?


----------



## roadless

Not to often, but I like oatmeal raisin cookies,.

Do you bake often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really*,I enjoy baking in the cooler weather-especially cookies/bread. What is your favorite cereal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Frankenberry!!!!!!!
I was JUST thinkin' about you!!

What's your big to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol, I Missed you all', I am going into town, to take care of a taxing situation*, Do You take care of your own taxes, or do you employ an Acct.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

H&R Block.
They do an amazing job for me. Have for years.

Did you cry a little when you saw snow this morning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Funny, I was just looking outside, and I said to myself-'isn't it pretty'- it will all be a memory tomorrow*, It is supposed to 'hard freeze'-tonight (20 deg.) Does your lawn almost need mowing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. It's green....but not mowable.
It's pretty wet.

What are you big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Buy my 2014 Fishing License, and hit some local inland lakes, finish cleaning out cabinets, getting ready for community 'dumpster day', next Month; Do you ever take drives, just for the 'adventure'-kind of like 'wandering'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No...I am not the 'scenic route' kinda gal!
I like to get from point A to point B as efficently as I can!!

Have you planted anything that will suffer in this cold snap?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope, but the most beautiful tree in the yard,(Magnolia) has buds beginning to bloom, and the freeze may burn them? Do you have outdoor plants that may need covered, if it gets too cold?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, I don't like 'fussy' plants.
I will cover in the fall if I am trying to harvest (tomatoes, etc)
Otherwise, I don't do fussy!!

Any flowers up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Daffodils are up, will be blooming this week?, we had 80's here Sunday, everything will 'burst'- into bloom , the next couple of weeks* Do you attend your local Memorial Day Parade?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. The closest parade is over an hour away.

Do you watch food network or the cooking channel?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No cable TV?, but I do enjoy PBS food shows*- really like Lydia's Italy*, What is your favorite Ethnic food group? (Mine is Italian*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Italian, Asian

What's your favorite 'comfort food'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fresh baked, warm bread* Do you use propane, charcoal, or wood- to grill outdoors?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The grill is propane, but I have some grates that can fit over the outdoor fire pit/ring.

Do you often have an outdoor camp fire or bonfire?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The kids love to have bon fires. When they light one up, I go out and sit w them!

Did you see the 'blood moon' last night?


----------



## L.A.

Yep,,,was a very clear night too

Same ??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

nope. Cloudy and SNOWING.......AHHHHHHHHHHHH
Much sadness :-(

Have you ever seen the Northern Lights with your own two eyeballs?


----------



## L.A.

Once I caught a glimpse,,,Something made them visible clear down here in Wyo

You ???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is in the front yard of my house in Central Indiana!!!!
It was breath taking. My baby took photo's that made it on the local news AND the weather channel!!

Have you lived in the same place your whole life?


----------



## roadless

No. I have moved 3 times in the past three years.
It is unsettling. 
I like roots and a sense of community. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Same state all my life.
In the last 24 years I have lived in 3 homes.
I will be moving again soon.......hopefully to a new state!!

When you are feeling down, to you tend to gain weight or lose weight?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I rarely feel down, so that would not affect my eating. High stress coupled with long hours working at a desk can put the weight on though. Love the warmer weather when you get can out and work up an honest sweat.

How many showers/baths do you take on a typical day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1, right before I go to work.

What kind of garden gloves do you use?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lately, I've been using some gloves that Home Depot sells in a 10 pack. They have rubber in the fingers and palm, but cloth on the back. Seem to give me good dexterity. I'll use leather when dealing with wire or other heavy/hot chores.

Do you use "surgical" type gloves for any tasks around the farm/home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, when painting with oil-based paints; What is your favorite 'thing', about rural areas?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When pruning the suckers off my tomato plants. 

Do you have family members who are serving in the Military?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, But my Little sister (She is a Veteran-my Dad too*) works for the VA, and is a very 'involved', Veterans Advocate; Do you think Veterans, should be treated better, by our government?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ONLY A LOT.

Good Morning!!

What's the big plan today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning to You! , Begin tearing the steering box on my Tractor apart, I will need my Tractor soon, when the ground dries up. Do you use a rototiller to prepare your gardening area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do and my brain just froze.....I can't remember what it's called....It's small, it's amazing....AHHHHHHHH
ETA MANTIS tiller. Duh

Is it still cold at your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, had a hard freeze last night, burning wood again, Sun is out today-going to warm up*; Are you interested in how folks find Peace, Calmness, and Serenity?


----------



## arnie

I had to gamble with mother nature ; and though most of the plants are frost proof ,brockli cauliflower and cabbage ,I did have about 50 early bearing type tomatoes set out and covered them last night i'm afraid to go out and check em to day . I use every thing to till the soil from a plow horse ,tractor , and a troy bilt tiller even a garen fork an hoe on occasion  .Could that be a way to find calmness in natures soil ; I heard the old tale to never work your garden when your mad . but do belive the earth has a grounding effect .
hopefully we all may find peace and worry free life . but I'v found out that this is something you have to do your self with most every thing no one can do it for ya . and the ones that are secure and serene have worked to achive there statice .But yes it is interesting to me to see how others have achived happyness


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hope your garden makes it Arnie.

As for peacefulness, calmness, and serenity, no I'm not that interested in how others find it. We're all wired differently, and what works for one might not work for me or others. I suspect there are some folks who don't very much care for those states of being at all, preferring a wilder ride through life. We all have to find our own paths.

Do you own a crock pot, and if so, what's the last thing you cooked in it?


----------



## arnie

the garden survived just fine still crossing my fingers for the peaches . theres crock pots of several sizes in my kitchen .last thing in it was a pork loin roast that became BBQ pulle pork  . do you use the pressure cooker much ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got a pressure cooker as a gift, but I never use it. I use the pressure canner a lot in years when the garden works out.

What kind of beverages are in your refrigerator?


----------



## Jaclynne

There is a carton of almond milk 1/2 full, and three Blue Moon beers that my sister brought last summer (guess it's time to throw those out).

What beverage do you usually enjoy with your evening meal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Water

What meal invokes an amazing childhood memory?


----------



## roadless

No particular meal, but fresh baked bread always reminds me of my wonderful grandmother. :kiss:

What are yor plans for Easter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't celebrate hallmark holidays...so it will be like any other Sunday!
My boy will be home, so I will get to spend time with him!!

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## roadless

Work, then get my car checked out for a trip to PA. Next week is school vacation.

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Call county=get ditch reswailed
Call and pay a couple bills
Call and schedule carpet to be laid
Transplant melons and such into larger containers
Unscrew drywall out of ceiling and replace with correct drywall so I can start mudding and taping. 
Go to work from 4-10pm
Come home, and wait for the boy to get here (1-2am)
I love busy days!!

Do you sometimes "do the right thing" for no other reason than "it's the right thing to do"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Try to do that all the time. The trick is knowing the right thing to do in some situations.

At home, where do you normally eat your meals?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

On the couch. Just sold the dining room set.
Didn't want to pack it.

What are you going to do today, to make someone elses burden, lighter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I helped my older brother burn a brush pile that he wanted out of the way before the burn ban goes into affect here. Maybe that lightened his load a little, or at least allowed him time to set on his tractor and watch for a while.

How often do you trim your finger nails?


----------



## roadless

About once a week. 
Every so often ,I treat myself to a manicure (clear polish) and a pedicure. 


How do you 'treat' yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I take off and go see places every now and again.

What's usually in the salads that you eat?


----------



## roadless

I like mixed greens,chicken, dried cranberries, slivered almonds.
Love tomatoes but only if they are fresh.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I can get good spinach in the Winter, I'll use that as a base, then add onion, nuts (pecan or walnut usually), and dried fruit. In the Summer, I like leaf lettuce, tomato, onion, beets, cucumber, and maybe a few nuts and garbanzo beans. I don't like to drown whatever I'm eating with dressing.

How formal is your monthly household budgeting?


----------



## roadless

(Spinach with red onion and strawberries with a light vinaigrette is awesome)

I don't think there is much formal about me! 
I pay my bills on time. 
Shop when I need something.
I have no debt.
I just keep it simple.


Do you make Easter dinner? If so what is on the menu?


----------



## arnie

spiral cut honeyham,(from the store) home made rolls - potato salad , half runner beans canned last summer ,,deviled eggs ,banana pudding . traditional and simple also may take a couple request 
spaggiti or pinto beans always brings memorys of home when all the family was at the table usally a friend or two such happy times smileing and shareing .
are you staying home or going by friends or relatives for dinner OR Should I set an extra place


----------



## roadless

That sounds like a wonderful dinner arnie!
If I was close by I would take you up on your offer. I haven't any plans.

Do you mind drop ins or would you prefer planning to get together with others?


----------



## arnie

a little planning is nice to be able to fix something spehel for company . but theres always the BBQ grill for pop ins of course the doors never locked for close freinds n relatives . 
do you catch yourself getting homesick when you know all your close family getting together and you can't be there


----------



## roadless

Very much so, I have many wonderful family memories, but my family has changed.
I am learning to expand my definition of family and am grateful for a few close friends. 


Do you do an egg hunt with children?


----------



## arnie

no but I am giving away a couple hundred eggs to a few differint places and that's what most of them are destined to become easter eggs . 
have you ever while listening to a story of kindness caught a tear running own your cheek ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, the spoken word would not bring a tear for me.

Do you have a land line telephone?


----------



## arnie

yes. have you ever had homeing pigeons ? or o you still have a CB radio ?


----------



## roadless

No pigeons or cb radio.

Do you have a hobby?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not a 'for real hobby' (one that you spend time with weekly)
I used to scrap book (have all the stuff).
Too busy raising babies and workings.

What's your plan of action today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Top priority is to reserve space for the family reunion in October. Hopefully I can move some stumps I pushed up yesterday after I get back home. If I can get down the hill before the rain hits, I'll check to see how my brother's brush pile burned last night. One sister's birthday is today, and I need to call her before she goes to work.

Other than a bedroom, what room in your house gets the most use on a typical day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kitchen, without a doubt. 
That would be #1, even over the bedroom.

Do you insure more than one vehicle?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, three currently, but one of those will be insured only for the Summer. 

How many types of insurance do you pay for in a typical year (ever feel insurance poor)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Car insurance
Home owners insurance
Life insurance
I will have to find health / medical insurance for myself before the end of May.

Do you do your own oil changes?


----------



## roadless

No I don't, in fact that is what I intend to get done today, it didn't work out yesterday.

Do you ride a motorcycle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have my endorsement.
I used to all the time...
Just not my thing anymore, guess I 'out grew' it....

Do you do a load of laundry every day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning, I wait until I have a couple of loads, and a dry day, so I can hang on the line*., Do you use liquid, or powder detergent, or both?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Liquid.

Water softener?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have rural water(city-from Lake Erie), but I use liquid fabric softner, in the rinse cycle, Do you Hang, or fold most of your clothes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

50/50
Most of my stuff is jeans and t shirts type stuff....

What was the last event you went to that you had to really 'dress up' (like suit and tie / dress and heels)


----------



## roadless

I dress up for work and have fun with it.
Every Friday is dress down day and I wear my 'good ' jeans. I have fun with that to.
I spend very little on clothes but it is a creative outet for me.

Would you describe yourself as shy or outgoing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mouth as big as the south.
Never met a stranger.
I don't 'judge a book by it's cover'.
Very, outgoing.

You?


----------



## L.A.

Very shy on the inside,,,very few get a peek,,
Outside (behind a guitar or simply on stage) I'm in the center of everything,
Like everybody, and forever pursuing to make everyone Smile and laugh,,,,,

Do you have a quick wit??


----------



## Jaclynne

If you consider the time length from question asked to answer given - we're all a bit slow witted this morning. :grin: I'm probably not as clever as I think I am, but I do appreciate a quick wit and a sense of humor.

What's more important being right, getting along, or having the last word?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It must have been quicker than I thought, because it escaped without notice long ago.

And speaking of slow, I missed the most recent question: Of those three narrow choices, I guess being right. If given more latitude, I would say working hard to determine what is right. I don't care about having either the last or first words. 

Any movies coming out that you are looking forward to watching?


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm always a little behind on movies since I haven't been to a movie theater since taking a niece to see Finding Nemo. I wait for video or tv. I just watched August Osage County. That was intense, and made me think my crazy family was perfectly normal. 

I've always thought some movies required a big screen to get the full effect. For instance, ones like Last of the Dogmen that have beautiful scenery. What do you think, are some movies worth the big screen or is TV at home good enough?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I watch most movies at home, but sometimes I'm a little impatient and will see it at a theater. So it's not the size of the screen, but rather my interest that will determine the location. That being said, I don't seem to watch many movies at home unless they are on cable. I've had "The King's Speech" from Netflix for months now, and I still haven't found/made time to watch it. 

What's the last time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## Jaclynne

I enjoyed "The King's Speech".

I haven't ridden a bicycle in so long I can't remember.

Did you roller skate as a kid, or hey, maybe still do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Disco Skated....saved my money and bought my own way cool skates that looked like tennis shoes......

Did you play sports, when you were in school?


----------



## L.A.

Swim team & Rodeo,,

Did you like school??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, school was OK, especially recess.

Do you often see classmates you went to school with, either elementary or high school?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One. She is my BFF in the whole universe. Been my BFF for 30 years.
Wouldn't trade her for nothing.

Were you competitive when you were in school?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, more collegial than competitive.

Did you (or do you) read comic books?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't now, but I do remember reading Archie and some others as a kid.

What do you read most often?


----------



## sustainabilly

I have varied tastes in books. Sci fi, sci fantasy, historical fiction, & political fiction mostly.

What was your favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Breezy833

Chilly willy

What is your favortie snack?


----------



## Jaclynne

Brenda Starr, because my Mom would draw it for us.

Same question.


----------



## sustainabilly

Why... "Bugs", of course.

Did your Mom ever pull out the baby pictures when you had a date at your house?


----------



## Jaclynne

My mother didn't have to do that to embarrass me, if I didn't get the boy out the door quickly he'd end sitting at the kitchen table talking to Momma for the evening. Aside from there aren't many baby, or any age, pics of me.

Would you do that to your kids?


----------



## sustainabilly

I never did. It was tried on my oldest, though... just once.

Ever have an embarrassing wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not on purpose. When I was a kid, there was this girl a couple of years older than me, her name was Bobby Jean. We went to church with her, and she was the meanest girl I've ever met. More than one time at church, we'd be standing while singing a hymn, or outside greeting people as church let out, and that girl, Bobby Jean, would reach down and yank my half slip down. I tried my best not to hate her.

Now, do you have a wardrobe malfunction story?


----------



## sustainabilly

I was on a job interview. An all day thing for Union Carbide...a big deal, big bucks. Half the day we took written tests, then they fed us and the second half we had to perform physical testing. Carrying a fire extinguisher the right way, how to disconnect and re-connect a union, and lifting heavy weight properly...etc. Everything was going fine until I bent down to pick up a bag of product. My pants split bigger'n dammit! I went around the rest of the day with a shirt tied around my waist. Didn't get the job. But lunch wasn't bad.

What's the farthest you ever commuted to work?

ETA: I would've just hated her.


----------



## Jaclynne

I used to do a 3 hr drive, but I'd stay on the job a week.

You?


----------



## sustainabilly

From here to K-town and surrounding... average, 130 mi. round trip. It varied with the job site. Longest was 184.

Have the hummingbirds come back to your area yet?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not yet.

What's the most amazing bird migration you've ever seen?


----------



## sustainabilly

There were a couple of years here that I lucked into seeing a flock of grackles that seemed like it would never end. But I used to love watching the sandhill cranes migrate overhead while I was duck hunting up north.

You?


----------



## Jaclynne

Once when I was a kid, my sisters and I were outside feeding, and a huge flock of parakeets of every color flew over. Looked like a mixed up flying rainbow. They settled in a huge old oak tree in our front yard, made that craggy old tree look like it was blooming. Really, one of the most beautiful things I've seen. I've never seen it again, and don't know why parakeets were migrating thru NE TX.

Will you remember what you dream tonight?


----------



## sustainabilly

It's hard tellin. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. Maybe it has to do with how important the dream is, IDK. I do know that when I wear myself out during the day I don't dream or don't remember them. So I haven't been remembering many, here lately. 

Do you remember your dreams often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....

What are your big plans for the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have visitors coming over at 11 am- for a couple of hours, after they leave, I am going outside to clean up flower gardens-perennials are poking through. What is the next 'big meal' you are going to prepare?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Smoked Ribs, w homemade bbq sauce, potato salad, corn on the cob, baked bean, salad, home made rolls. That's tonight!!

What does 'visiting' mean?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The 'visitors', are unwanted guests, I'll just leave it at that (very long story), otherwise, everyone is always welcome to come to my Home. Have you ever been robbed, or had people Lie, and steal from you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.
Lied to for 24 years.
Niece and Nephew (along with BIL and SIL) have stolen from me (haven't seen them in 5 WONDERFUL years)
Never been "robbed" (like someone rolls a truck up and empties out the contents of my home).

Do you attend / host family functions, no matter what?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really try to, weather/schedule permitting. Family time is important to me. Have you ever had someone throw a 'surprise ' party, for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I have thrown a couple in my life time though!!

Given the choice: Go to a family function, be miserable and fake -OR- not go to a family function and have peace, what do you chose?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have done both, if I have to make a choice, I would go, cause sometimes things turn out better than expected. Whats more fun, outside/picnic party, or formal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

IDK, I can find 'fun' in anything, given the opportunity!!

Do you believe that if you 'speak' positive, think 'positive' and 'believe' positive, that positive WILL happen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not always, but in it seems that optimism, and positive thinking sure have helped me, along the way. What is your favorite garden variety tomato for salads?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beef Steak. MMMMMMMMM

Has your grass turned bright green?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I will have to mow this week-growin' like crazy! Do you have a great park system, near your Home?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Our park system is a mixed bag. My county and the adjoining one just south of me have some good local parks, with plenty of green spaces, picnic pavilions, riding/walking trails, and lakes (and frolf at one park). We do our annual family reunion in one of those parks. The state parks in Georgia were once well maintained and staffed, but the recession has hit them hard. They all seem worn out these days.

What's the latest date you remember planting your garden? (Everyone is late with it around here this year.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Until this year?
The week after Mother's Day.....and I made sure in my notes/journal to NEVER do that again!!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Last couple of years, I would have had stuff up by now. Thankfully, this year, I'm just cover cropping, but this prolonged Winter may affect my mooching tomatoes from my brother's garden later this Summer.

When you go to a parent's, sibling's or child's home, do you knock/ring the bell and wait for a formal invitation to enter or knock/yell and go right on in?


----------



## Breezy833

Knock and yell. We're a village family around here. But i could see how some people dont like that. 

Do you have a preference of company arriving?


----------



## roadless

Preferably on time, if you come early I would put ya to work, if you come late I will warm your food. 

Do you make every effort to be on time for events?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I'm timely. I'll be a little early ten times for every one time I'm late.

How often do you get your hair cut/done?


----------



## roadless

Well, uh, I tend to trim it myself :umno: and then my roommate straightens it out for me. 
This happens about every 6 weeks.

Have you had the same hairstyle for awhile?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I did, until last year. I took it really short and spiky. And then got lazy and went back to the 'norm', lol! I've worn it natural to work a couple of times since I came back from the camping trip (natural = tiny little curls).

What's the wildest deviation from the norm you've ever done with your hair?


----------



## Jaclynne

One time a friend (?) talked me into dying my hair copper penny red. I have some red in my blonde hair already, 'copper penny' was a serious mistake. I changed it back the next day.

Does a fresh haircut or hairdo make you feel better ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't think it makes me feel better, but the shorter it is, the easier/quicker it is to deal with.

Do you have any incandescent bulbs in use at your house?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I also have the swirly florescent, and some LEDs. I seem to blow the incandescent bulbs constantly. Don't like the swirly florescent, but I do like the LEDs, just wish they weren't so expensive.

What do you have?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I have a mixed bag as well, along with candles (power outages in FL abound in summer).

Do you use scented candles for your emergency stash, or plain old white emergency candles?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a lot of those glass jars with lids that have scented candles in them. Last time the lights went out, I remembered I have a bunch of those battery LED candles stored away, so I used them. They aren't bright, but you don't have to worry about them catching anything on fire either.

Do you use scented candles anytime except emergencies?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Shhhh...yes, nearly every day, or at least several times a week. I have a candle allergy, when I am near them I break out my wallet. So I stay out of Yankee Candle and such for the most part.

Do you prefer kerosene or lamp oil lamps?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have an Aladdin lamp in the house, and a Coleman lantern in the garage used mostly for camping. There's no kerosene lamp on the place...that I can think of anyway. Also I usually buy every candle I can find at a yard sale, usually for just pennies. 

If you stop at a yard sale, is there anything in particular you would be looking to buy?


----------



## vicker

Old things that have been used well. I don't look for pretties, I look for tools and kitchen items mostly. I like things that work well at what they were designed for. Wear tells me they do, and that another appreciated it. 

Do you like old things?


----------



## bajiay

I do! I like antiques whether it be old kitchen gadgets to nicely built furniture, to older men! haha!

What is something that you collect?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Losing lottery tickets....
I do not have 'collections'. 
I'm weird like that, I just don't like the clutter collections bring.

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going to Visit my Little Sisters home/Family, for an Afternoon get together*. do you drink milk, if so, what kind?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baking a cobbler and making some finger foods for an Easter family gathering this afternoon. Gotta' hit the market first this morning to see what fruit is available and looks good.

Late and sorry: I use skim milk.

Does your family have any traditions centered around holidays?


----------



## Twp.Tom

We used to get together when my Parents were alive, since they have passed (almost 10 yrs.), we do not all get together much anymore. My Sisters and brother usually host Holiday Dinners/Picnics. I LOVE my siblings, and Always have a good time visiting*. Do you enjoy sharing your own processed food( homemade, canned/pickled), at pot luck gatherings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Nope. We do not celebrate hallmark holidays....it's kinds weird and sad all at the same time.
2. I love to share my canned stuff / jerky with ppl I work with or my kids friends...

What do you hope to have accomplished by the end of April?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will have started grooming my dogs by the end of April, their Winter coats are really getting long, and its warming up daily. What is your favorite flavored glaze/seasoning/smoking, for Ham?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We don't do ham....I suppose if I had to make one I would use a the maple raisin glaze my dad used to use when I was a kid.

What is your reaction when you find out someone is slandering you behind your back?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Disappointment, then Anger, then hopefully acceptance, then Forgiveness.(it does not always work this way). If someone has lied to you, or slandered you, do you wish to confront them as soon as possible, or do you not say anything?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Confrontation, ASAP.
I am a 'lay it all out on the table, let's work thru this' kinda gal.
I make people uncomfortable because I am all about open, honest discussion.

What is your greatest (so far) accomplishment in life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Contributing to the creation of a beautiful human being (becoming a father), What Great accomplishment do you have planned for the future?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Owning my own place, and making it a place where folks can gather and feel a sense of connectedness.

Do you think crying is healthy, a nescessity?


----------



## Twp.Tom

For me, I am fine with crying, I think everyone wants to cry at some point, I just don't like the way it stuffs my nose? I was raised not to cry(big boys don't cry!), Dad used to say after seeing me cry, to get a hold of myself-or he would give me something to cry about*( and he would!) I think crying, is just an indication, that you actually have feelings? Do you allow your emotions to come out, or do you hold everything in?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not Spock, but I rarely get emotional over stuff. For example, if someone is thinking or saying ill of me (which thankfully is rare...I hope), it's either a learning experience (if it's a legitimate gripe) or like water off a duck's back. It just doesn't faze me. 

Have you ever provided emergency aid/treatment to someone who was hurt in a car wreck or some other accident?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes

Will you say a prayer of encouragement for me, please?


----------



## vicker

Of course I will. 


Do you stop for funeral processions?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Thank you, and yes I do.

Have you ever been to a horse race?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've never been to a horse race.

Do you attend car/boat/camping shows?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Boat Sport and Travel show....I LOVE IT.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but I think everyone likes popcorn.

Have you ever grown popcorn in your garden?


----------



## vicker

I haven't, but have had lots. Of home grown from friends. 

What crop plant do you have the most trouble with?


----------



## arnie

sourgum cane I can only hope for no big wind storm after it makes its seed heads ;It blows over so easyily . if it weren't for the dogs sweet corn would be impossible with the racoons n deer . 
I remember when I was young deer and **** were scarce in this area; a bear or cyote would be something in hunters tall tails . now they are common .have you noticed a surge in nussance type wild life in your area ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Coyotes, Racoons, Possum, and groundhogs thrive around here. Do you go out and pursue predators, or do you just keep guard over your property


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither....I don't have anything for them to take (JRT's are on a leash).

Do you search for answers relentlessly until you find them?


----------



## GirlOnAFastPony

Generally, yes. My curiosity is such that if there is an answer, I will search for it until I find it. That results in lot's of affects in my life. I am a deep digger when it comes to Bible study - I love to share with people what I have learned so they can know it too and we can all move along better and help others more. People think I know how and can do anything and everything. It's funny to hear people say that, since I am so incredibly aware of how little I know. But it's fun. I am curious about everything and ask tons of questions. You never know when information and skills will be useful in the future 

If you were absolute monarch of the earth, what would be the first 10 things you would do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Pray for guidance and Wisdom
2-10. Follow and execute God's Will.

Do you know a narcissist?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Since I'm the absolute monarch, I'll change your question from ten to two ('cause I'm a lazy monarch and trying to think of ten things is hard):

To all my minions: (1) Love God with all your heart, mind, and soul; and (2) Love your brothers and sisters as you love yourself...and if you don't like you, get over it and like yourself.

Late again: Not sure I know a pure narcissist, but I know plenty who are strongly self centered.

Have you dehydrated/dried anything from your pasture, garden, or orchard ... and if so, what?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Apples, (just made 10lbs of jerky for my boy) Onions, herbs, pears, strawberries, 

What about 'spring cleaning' (of garden, beds, etc) do you enjoy most?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I enjoy watching the plant peak out, and grow a little every day! Do you plant annuals (flowers) in the Spring?


----------



## Jaclynne

I always plant something beside the front steps. Usually start with pansies and snapdragons, but this spring has been so weird with switching from summer to winter, back and forth, it's already to hot for the pansies. I'm going right into the summer planting - begonias.

What is your favorite perennial bloomer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If pears, apples, peaches, and blueberries count, I'll say those. Otherwise, it would have to be the daffodils or phlox/thrift, the only perennials I have in the yard right now. (The cold got my rosemary this year.)

Do you grow any of your own herbs?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.

What does 'rock bottom' look like?


----------



## L.A.

It looks like it, smells and tastes,

What does your bottom look like??

hehe


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm too sexy for ma pants, to sexy for ma pants tooooooo sexy!
HAHAHAHAHAHAH

You're silly.

How's the weather?


----------



## L.A.

Getting warmer,,,oh,,you mean outside??

Whats your top look like??

teehee,,again


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends. 
In the winter it's a hard top, in the summer, it's a rag top, or topless.
For my Jeep.
Silly.
You make me smile.

What color is you kitchen?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the floor is natural red oak, the cabinets natural hickory, the windows and door trim are white, the French doors to the back porch are "redwoodish" red, and the walls are a soft yellow.

How low do you let your gas tank go before looking for a filling station?


----------



## Twp.Tom

White*, The weather has been absolutely gorgeous the last couple of Days-Perfect!!!! 75, and sunny. Is it really nice outside where your at?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes it is!!! It's only supposed to be 59 tomorrow....but it was glorious yesterday and today.

Whacha doing tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Groomin', my babies*, its haircut time*, Have you ever cut a dogs hair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. 
I have (with the exception of 1) had all short haired dogs.
My JRT's are blowing their coats like it's their job right now!!

What made you smile today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lookin at my Baby Nalla, after I cut her hair, cause she was so happy!, Can you be online outside, I am*, and it is really nice out here?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes as long as I stay close-ish to the house.
But I am getting ready to go to bed.......

Are you up early tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I get up at about 7 or 8 everyday?, do you get up early, or have insomnia?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Both and it sucks. HA HA

I am gonna win the lottery this week. What way cool thing are you gonna do this week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gosh, I hope you do Laura*, I sure would like to win too*, maybe I will- Ill share ok? What would you do if you won?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Disappear.

Do you have plans for Mothers Day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Mom passed away 10 years ago, I will visit her grave, set some flowers there ( I always planted flowers for Mom, on Mothers day). My Mom was the most Important Person in the world to me, my best friend* I miss her. Do your Children, make you smile, on Mothers day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They make me smile every day. For me, Mother's Day is every day! I am honored that God allowed me to have 3 children.

What do you think Honor means?


----------



## Twp.Tom

To me, an Honor, is sort of like a Blessing, Something has been bestowed, upon you. I wear hat's, and bandana's, what do you do to keep long hair, out of your eyes/face?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pony's and clippy's.

Do you sleep with a fan for 'white noise'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I don't, I do like sound (tv, you tube, radio)- seems to help me fall asleep. Do you prefer fans, or ac, when it starts getting hot outside?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My a/c is set at 81 degrees. I LOVE the heat, and fans. I can take a lot of heat, as long as the air is moving. Given the choice, I can sleep in high heat with moving air easier than I can sleep in extreme cold with a butt-ton of blankets!!

Do you floss?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, and brush regularly too*. Have you had tooth extractions?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, ouch. No like-a-duh dentist.

Gravel driveway or paved?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gravel, fine, and packed, Do you use sunscreen-in the hot summer sun?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Minimally and the organic kind.

Antique store or Lowes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Home, and outbuildings, are like an antique store, and the 'sickness', of collecting, is losing it's grip on me ( trying to simplify)- so let's go to Lowe's-I could easily fill up the cart* ; Do you listen to music, while working around the Homestead sometimes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on my mood. I usually talk out loud to God.

Do you own a knife kit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have got a lot of knives, sharpening stones, steels, a true collection* ; Do you have a lot of song birds, where you live, and have the Hummingbirds arrived yet(my favorite birds*)?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't know about the hummers, but the Carolina wrens are building under the carport and trilling about it all day.

Do you feed the birds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I have hystoplasmosis in my lungs and one of my eyes because of bird poop.

Describe what you can hear at this very moment.


----------



## CajunSunshine

My ears are ringing, because I am exhausted, tired, worn out and pooped...all at one time, lol. 

How 'bout you? What can you hear at this very moment?


.


----------



## Twp.Tom

The fire re-igniting, in the woodburner; are you still using your heater?


----------



## roadless

Yes, darn it.

What is an enjoyable day trip in your area?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Callaway Gardens is nice when in bloom. When the weather is good, we'll head to Collinsville and "trade day" on Saturday. Grabbing lunch before or supper after a Rome Braves game can be fun too. Some like the Renaissance Fair, but for me, I was glad to have seen in once and be done with it.

Any good hiking trails near where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have no idea...

Have you seen a boxing match live?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, boxing is not my cup of tea, live or otherwise, but I like to watch high school and collegiate wrestling.

Have you received training in CPR...and could/would you provide it if called upon in an emergency?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I am CPR/AED certified and yes, if someone needed help, I would gladly provide my assistance.

If you had to volunteer for one organization, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The National Rifle Association*, Would you like to shoot guns for "sport"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heck yeah. Especially my daughters shotgun. I love the way it feels.

Do you shoot skeet on your property?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have, my neighbors down the road, do regularly, especially July 4th weekend-and I am always welcome. How do you celebrate Memorial Day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to put out flags, and we would cook out.......
We have a little motor car race in town that used to be kind of a big deal...

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Favorite, would be Independence Day, I think it is a very important day, to remember who we are, as Americans, and to be thankful for our Freedoms!-Plus its in the Summer, and it is usually perfect picnic weather!; Have you ever marched in a parade?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep.
My oldest child was born on July 4th and I entered her and her entire birthday party in the parade (she was 10). It wasn't really a march, but the girls all had matching t-shirts and they passed out candy.

I miss going to all the parades....I used to take the kids to every parade, every holiday!!

What are you plans for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will be going to town today, looks like rain, and its a bit chilly outside this morning, later in the day, weather permitting,I will venture outdoors for some sort of activity?, maybe casting for Largemouth in the back yard? What does 'Forum Supporter' mean?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Either you have paid money to support HT, or you have been around forever and they upgraded your account last year (bigger mail box, etc)

I need to go to Gander Mt. and get myself some fishin' gear.

Did you think May was ever going to get here?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It seemed like one of the longest Winters, of all time -up here in Ohio-It is continuing to be cool/wet, crops up here will not be going in the ground early this year. Do you live amongst many 'farm folks' (farmers) ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am surrounded by fields. This year is corn year.
I hope to be gone before harvest.
I love the sounds of the tractors, the smell of the fresh turned dirt.
I wave at the farmers like little kids wave at firemen.
They probably think I am being 'fresh' but I am so dang excited to see them!!!

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I live in the 'agricultural melting pot, farms of every type-Dairies, Beef/calf operations, Pig farms, Poultry, the whole gamut! . I really enjoy living in a rural area-hope to continue doing so; are you going to make your next home, in a rural setting?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YOU bettcha. 
Rural, AND 30 min from the beach.
Heaven on earth in my mind!!

Does looking out the window at your green green grass bring a smile to your heart?


----------



## Bret

Yes, and pealing barn and house paint, makes my heart bleed.

Does shrinking a jobs like painting in steps make them seem easier?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If a task seems overwhelming, I just 'pick away' at it, and soon enough- the job gets completed(I have to start somewhere ?); do you ever catch yourself 'overdoing it', and physically paying for that?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every single day. No lie.

Does working in the garden "hurt so good"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it sure can!, I was weeding bean rows one year, and decided to do it barefoot, with my Casper/ white feet, felt great doing it, boy did I get a sunburn!, I normally wear boots, and a straw hat now*. Do you wear sunglasses, and a wide brim hat -when the summer sun is scorchin'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Burn baby burn. 
When they put me in the dirt, I wana look like a leather hand bag. That means I was out in the glorious sun more than I was not!!!
I wear as little as possible when working outside. 
When it's blazing hot I go out at day break and work until I am soaking wet with sweat and can't breath. 
Then I go back out in the evening. (It's super buggy then, so I don't get as much done)

What amazing thing are you going to do today?


----------



## Breezy833

Not kill my boss. I accomplish it every day, and id say it takes effort. 

Is your work rewarding or regretful?


----------



## Twp.Tom

All of my lifelong work has been very rewarding, I worked in construction, enjoyed it, and regularly get to see my projects-If you could have chosen another vocation, what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Social Worker.
Someone who has the opportunity daily to impact a life in a positive way.

Will you please say a prayer for me?


----------



## roadless

Absolutely. 

Do you make pro and con lists to help make a decision?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In my head I do, rarely do I put it to paper; We can all, positively impact people , in our day to day Life, does something inside you (your heart/soul), propel you. to want to help those who need it the most(the helpless)?


----------



## roadless

Absolutely, people were there for me when I was struggling and I have a strong desire to pay it forward. I do what I can.

Do you live alone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, Is it peaceful in your home in the morning?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep, it's peaceful around here almost all the time, except when the goats get whiney.

Do you have a shop or other space where you can work on "stuff"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't have a separate building. I have a garage.

Are we there yet?


----------



## roadless

It depends on what is going on in the 6 inches between my ears! Lol.
Part of my daily practice is to go outside, quiet my thoughts, breathe deep, look around, be in the moment.
Then I read some daily meditations, think about how they apply in my life, say a prayer then get my day going with a more peaceful perspective.

Do you have regular purposeful quiet times ?


( sorry I'm a bit slow this morning) ; )


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, usually at dusk I'll sit by the fire pit and watch the animals head to the barn.

Do you have an orchard/fruit trees at your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Two very old fruit trees, apple, and pear; do you spray your fruit trees? I don't, and I still get enough 'good fruit' for myself, and friends*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not, and I had a huge harvest last year. Smaller fruit, but TONS of it.

What are your plans today?


----------



## roadless

I will be doing a pro and con list about a cool property I saw in PA. 
Then food shopping, pay bills and wash my car.

What are your plans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Find a spot for the kittens crying near my front porch-Momma figured it would be a safe place(cause my dogs go out there), then if the rain holds out, I may begin mowing grass-first time this year, its dry enough, and high enough!, then if I have time, go casting for Bass, in the pond(I am going to catch a trophy this year-I can 'feel it'), Have you ever refinished wood? furniture/floors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1> Pack some boxes, take them to storage, pay bills.
Go to work.
2> No, but I checked out books / videos at the library once because I wanted to build a kitchen table with 'old barn wood'.
I just didn't have the time (working too much) to get it done.

What do you do when you are struggling to find 'God' in a situation?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If I am struggling, I pray, ask for guidance, and try to think good thoughts*(no 'stinkin thinkin'), its a struggle, cause sometimes frustration, and anger, can be pretty powerful. Do you like to be 'alone', in your thoughts, or do you prefer to talk with someone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I know this may come as a shock.......but I am a talker.
I know I know...I seem so quite, reserved, private and not willing to 'hang it out there'.

I believe in resolution. The only way to that end is to get it all out on the table, and deal with it / work thru it.

Do you think most people are 'conflict resolvers' or 'back stabbers'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think that most people are either?I really try to see the 'good' in people, be optimistic, things don't always go as I have planned, and I have done some heavy poopin myself, and been pooped on too! When I was younger, I would get angry-'maybe open up a can', I do believe that most people have 'good' within, maybe I am gullible?, if I thought the opposite-, the 'fight' (from fight or flight), might kick in- which would most likely complicate things. I usually try to see the consequences of my actions, before I react.. People are going to always do you wrong, that is human nature-what you do in response- is the only thing you can control. Do you feel confident, that you could work almost anywhere, in your trade?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely.
I am very good at what I do, because I genuinely love the people and have a passion for the business. 
The money? It's just a bonus. 
That will probably make me a great business owner....cause they are flat broke for a long time before they turn a profit.

Fight or Flight (your 'go to' response)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fight-but with as much tact and intelligence that I can muster!( sometimes not to much); Have you 'mellowed out', as you have matured?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Maybe a little too much.
No one hurt me when I was 'meaner'--'edgeier'....
I was really ready to regress last night and just punch that kid in the face and say 'let's do this'.......

Unfortunately, I got 'comfortable' in the mom/wife role.
Softened up (cause that's what women are supposed to do as they age, right?)
Foolish foolish foolish.

Do you look back and say "WOW what a tool, what was I thinking'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Laura, I can feel you through the computer-I don't even know the kid, and I want to smack him!, but that would really cause more problems-maybe even charges. I would talk to the owner-before I resorted to clockin' someone. If the owner won't hear you out, and take some sort of action to put an end to this nonsense, than it's on Him/Her. Do you believe that violence, begets violence?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I don't, but I do believe violence always begets something 'negative', be it fear, sadness, violence, etc.

Faced with negativity, how do you react?


----------



## no really

Negativity most of the time I feel it is the other person's problem, I pretty much ignore them and their toxic attitude. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I shy away from people who are negative and whiney. It's draining. Plus, there's so much good stuff to be doing instead.

What's a good day weather wise where you live?


----------



## roadless

One that isn't snowing in April. :sob:

Are you an introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Extrovert for sure!!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to plant the Great Pumpkin seeds that I have(1000#-), Have you ever entered a project/vegetable/animal, in your local County Fair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, but my youngest did.

Is it raining at your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just began, supposed to this morning, then clearing this afternoon.; Whats your favorite country' activity? (Rodeo, Square Dance, County Fair, Muddin', Four Wheelin', Bonfires....)


----------



## L.A.

"Rolling in the hay",,,hehe

Same ???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Working in the garden, fishing, shooting......

Is the light at the end of the tunnel a train, or the sun?


----------



## roadless

Sun

What is your favorite shrub?


----------



## Jaclynne

Gardenia, they smell delicious on a summer night breeze.

Do you have your favorite in your yard? Or will you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow am I late-sittin here dreamin'!- favorite shrub- not really- like the Lilac bush?/Warm Summer night, Hot Girl-in a summer dress, blanket near a small campfire, ice cold drink, and some tunes'***'(its Ok to dream?); Iced Tea, or Lemonade?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

sweet tea

oak tree or tulip tree


----------



## Twp.Tom

Large ,strong pin -oak, have you had a campfire yet this spring?


----------



## roadless

No, I can't where I am, which is a shame , I really enjoy campfires. 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have had a couple here, an attended one last weekend at the neighbors-its nice to set outside at night*; Do you enjoy camping?


----------



## roadless

Very much so. I had an amazing camp in New York, we had been planning on retiring there. It was a slice of heaven to me. I think that is why I like the house I am looking at, it reminds me of it.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I like camping very much, tent, camper, cabin-does not matter-it's all good, I live 2 miles from Findlay State Park, and when I go bike riding in the summer, I like to ride through the camping area (its safe), It reminds me of taking my son camping, when we were younger. Whats your favorite camp food?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I'm backpacking, I like to make my own trail mix, with plenty of dark chocolate M&M's. If I'm "camping" at home or car/truck camping, grilling pretty much any meat and veggie combo (maybe even kabobs) works for me.

You are at home and a tornado is bearing down on your neighborhood ('tis the season), where would you seek shelter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have a basement, but my next door neighbors do,and I am welcome, There are some deep ditches/culverts, on my property, or i could just go to a closet, or the bathroom/hallway. (put my motorcycle helmet on!); Ever been struck by lightning, or close to it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Been close a few times, but thankfully no strikes to date.

What mistake from your last garden will you not make in the next one?


----------



## Jaclynne

Once years ago, I was standing at the door watching the storm swirl the big oak trees around and lightening struck a tree beside the house, just out of line of site. There was a wall phone (remember those?) right beside me and it flew to pieces. It was all so bright and loud, I thought I was hit, but it was just pieces of the phone cover hitting me.

Have you ever been struck , or nearly struck by lightening?

Oops a little late...

I won't bother with okra ever again. I don't eat enough of it and its cheap to buy, beside I get a rash cutting it.

Same question...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I won't have another garden until I get a fence built that will keep out the deer. Just planted some iron and clay peas for a Summer cover crop for this year.

Are you an avid photographer?


----------



## Jaclynne

I am not an avid photographer, nor do I like being photographed.

What are iron and clay peas?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Iron and clay peas are commonly called "cow peas". It's a good cover crop for southern gardens. Not quite as good as buckwheat, but still a good nitrogen fixer/green manure.

What large river is nearest to where you live?


----------



## Jaclynne

I was raised just south of the Red River (big), on the Sulphur (not big). Closest river now is the Sabine, not big.

What about you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No big rivers around here. The eastern boundary of the farm is the headwaters of the Tallapoosa River, a smallish river for sure. Atlanta has the Chatahoochee, but that really isn't much of a river either. The Tennessee is north of here about an hour and a half, and it's a decent size.

What's the largest boat you've ever been on?


----------



## Jaclynne

I've been on a pretty good size ferry.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think a Royal Caribbean ship was the biggest for me.

Do you donate blood/plasma/platelets?


----------



## Jaclynne

I used to carry a card and I donated regularly, but the last time I tried to donate my veins kept collapsing, and they asked me not to come back.

Are you a John Wayne fan?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

In what way are you creative?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hopefully in my writing and photography  And in gift giving maybe.

What creative endeavor brings you the most pleasure?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm in awe of truly creative people, and wish I had more talent in several areas (music being just one). That being said, I view my little farm as a creation in progress, and I'm quite content with it.

(In honor of Moonriver's first camping trip in his new RV)...What's your next adventure on the road going to be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hopefully doin' the Beverly Hillbillies and "packin up the wagon and moving!"

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## arnie

I wish I would have taken a pic of my old truck loaded with stuff pulling a trailor loaded with stuff .when in was making a trip from chi town to va. it would have been a good laugh ; so don't forget to take a pic. for some day . 
after planting all my sweet corn and beans ,setting out to many (can you put out to many) tomatos ,and while it was nice n dry .it came a good rain so i'll take break today from gardening just feed the livestock, and then go visit friends handing out eggs all the way . tonight there will be a pot luck get together with the local bluegrass music band, so I might stop in there for awhile just enjoy a vacation day with friends . how bout you'all ever just designate a day to visit round to avoid being a grouchy ol hermit .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not quite as remote as you seem to be Arnie, but I do take off to see relatives and friends on occasion. Probably six days out of seven I'm out and about on errands, even if it's just to get fuel or make a post office run. 

How do you usually get your weather related news/alerts: via TV, radio, paper, or the internet?


----------



## Jaclynne

Usually get the weather if I watch the evening news, then there is the 'family forecast' where some family member will call about impending weather since they know I can go days without turning the tv on.

Do you plan activities around weather forecast, or just wing it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

planner....to a fault.

Are your weather forcasts for your area pretty accurate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes,day to day, the weatherman is pretty 'right-on', the long term forecast-is still a little unpredictable. Did your folks require you to go yo church on Sundays, when you were young, and living at home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Dad never went, mom took us Easter and Christmas.
However, The Wilson's next door?
They shared Christ's Love.
They took me and my brother to VBS, Sunday School, etc....but they lived out their faith every day in front of us. 
I will never forget them, and I am eternally grateful for the seeds they sowed.

What's your big plan today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Haul some soil from my composting area, up to my garden beds. Have you been out in the sun much the last few weeks, getting a healthy dose of Vitamin D*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not as much as I would like, but I am getting some sun!!

Floor covering of choice?


----------



## roadless

No, unfortunately the sun has been hiding.
Even today it is overcast and drizzling. 

What is your rainy day pastime?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, Late* rainy day- keeping dry, doing things indoors, that I don't want to do on sunny days. **For looks-Oak, for durability-Clay tile, For easy of cleaning-Quality Linoleum; I had freckles on my cheeks when I was a young Boy, and they disappeared over the years, Have you ever had freckles*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Few...

What makes you smile every single time you type it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

This-*********, these are little smiles***, and when I use CAPITALS, it is because i feel the word or name is important*, Laura*, Roadless*- Do you prefer to be in the company of your own sex, or the opposite (I grew up, with almost all girls in my neighborhood-I like girls!)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am more comfortable with men (I feel like I have more in common w them).

Do you read for pleasure or instruction?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mostly instruction-I feel like a sponge, when it comes to Learning*, I want to absorb all that I can (And I have a long way to go!). Do you feel that you have learned a lot about People/Singles/and Homesteading -since you have began coming to HT?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely.
On a 100 different topics.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, this Forum, and all of the Wonderful People that post here, have made this site, a very positive experience for me* What is the one of the most Important things that you have learned, in your adult Life


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That Jesus does Love me.
That is THE most important thing I have learned.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Love*, Love of : God, Jesus, Ourselves, Our Fellow Man, Nature,Of the Life- we have been given* Do You have your Own Spiritual belief's, or have you been inspired by the Bible, Religion, or other People?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A complicated question. I have my own beliefs, but certainly they have been influenced by the Bible, some secular writings, and interaction with others. Faith plays a huge role in the mix.

What's the largest Church, Mosque, Temple, Synagogue, or other place of worship that you've visited?


----------



## roadless

The Vatican. 
The architecture and artwork were amazing.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I think it would be the Vatican for me too, but the Sistine Chapel was smaller than I imagined.

Have you ever used a rotary dial phone...and if so, do you remember the last time you used one?


----------



## Jaclynne

That's all my grandmother had was rotary dial, we disconnected her service in 90? I still remember her number.

Do you remember phone numbers from years past?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, and some of them are even longer than the 0 for the operator.

Do you have a favorite outdoor activity on warm, sunny days, and if so, what is it?


----------



## roadless

I like rock walking in shallow rivers/ creeks. If it is surrounded by woods all the better. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gardening, but I want to be able to say "fishing" at the end of this year!!

What kind of people do you like to be around?


----------



## L.A.

Smiling people, I'm drawn to them

Are you attracted by a persons eyes??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They really are the window to the soul.....

Meek and gentle or edgy and outspoken?


----------



## L.A.

Well, quite and gentle,,

Quick draw answer,,or slow thought through??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Slow thought through.

Good Cook or Clean house?


----------



## L.A.

I'll take the 5th,,best leave this to another

same??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Assuming the question is about my cooking and cleaning abilities: I haven't killed anyone with my cooking and not taken home any blue ribbons either. As for cleaning, the house stays presentable most of the time...but stay away from the closets. Don't go near the closets. Closets are verboten.

Do you speak a second language (and ixnay igpay atinlay)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Clean house....this old girl can cook!!!
2. Yellfess Ullfy Dullfoo

New shoes, or new hat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have plenty of hats, a new pair of boots would sure be nice*, Star's and Stripes, on a Flag Pole out Front at Home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet. When I move and settle, you betcha there will be!!

Movie or book?


----------



## roadless

Book, my imagination is usually better than what Hollywood can come up with.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't even sit still long enough to collect dust!!
No....I don't collect anything (memories?)

Do you have pets?


----------



## roadless

I have a beautiful dog that I am unable to have where I am renting. 
She has a great home on a farm though. 
Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 Jack Russell Terriers that I love like moon!!
They are AMAZING.
I cannot imagine life without them.

What do YOU like to do for fun?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Go 4 wheelin', shoot guns, hunt, fish, restore things talk with people.....; do you ever become bored, if so , what do you do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It always seems like there is 1000 things to do. 
I never 'get bored'.

How do YOU scrape off the 'barnacles' of yesterday so you can start today fresh?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try not to focus on the Pain, hurt, and bleeding-and put my efforts into visualizing positive change, putting my thoughts into action, and heading down the road*-Does fear stimulate you, or paralyze you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Paralyze.
It has to go!

Do you burn candles in the home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, occasionally, I really enjoy the look of 'natural' light*; Do you like the scent of incense?


----------



## roadless

Yes as long as it isn't overpowering. 


What was your favorite job?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm doing it! Bartending.
Really, the Hospitality industry!!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie. I liked my first job out of college as an auditor, even though it took me below the gnat line way too often. But my current job of goat farming is probably the best, as long as the goats stay in the woods and don't bother me.


Have you ever been up in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I haven't but I'm game. They have a big yearly event not far from me, and I've watched it and thought it'd be fun.

Have you ever flown in something as small as a weedhopper or ultralight?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nothing that small, but I would give it a go if the contraption looked air worthy and the weather was calm.

Did you fly kites when you were little (or big)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Both, saw that the wind was blowin' just right the other day, and thought to myself:'good day to fly a kite'*; Did you make your own kites,out of paper/twigs, with a 'cotton' tail?


----------



## Tommyice

I'm earth bound--made "boats" to float down the gutter to the storm drain. 

Have you ever chased a rainbow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I always stop to look at them and marvel at their beauty!(take a photo sometimes), Have you been to Niagara falls?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have. The view is better from the Ontario side.

Have you ever seen the 50's movie "Niagara" with Marilyn Monroe and Joseph Cotton?


----------



## L.A.

No,,not that I remember,

Are your forest, mountains, or fishing streams getting crowded,,or can you still find solitude??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fishin' holes are beginning to get crowded on the weekends-if its nice outside-around here- the 'big' fishin' hole, is lake Erie-and the Walleye action, is beginning to heat up. Is eating fish a large part of your diet, or would you like it to be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I REALLY want to like fish.....I'm tryin!!!

What's on your do list today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Keeping dry!, its rainin' cats and dogs!-seriously-housework(laundry), and maybe I'll run to town to pick up some supplies. Do you alter your schedule to the weather, what comes up, or how you feel-or do you keep to a strict plan? (Good Morning*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning.
I actually look at the forecast when I menu plan and make my list of what to do during the week. OCD works for me!! HA HA

Do you notice when little things are out of place?


----------



## roadless

I usually plan but try to be flexible. 

Is there a book you have read numerous times because you enjoy it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry*-I was late-I don't read too many books-have picked up, and set down the Bible many times-but never read it in it's entirety?;Yes, I am somewhat aware of my surroundings, and can usually tell-if something is not where it was-or should be. Do your dogs feel obliged, to try and lick you, when you pet them ,mine do, they act like they are reciprocating? (I don't mind-I Love em')


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One 'grunts' or 'huffs' and the other just lays there.
All the jumping and licking happens when I walk thru the door. 
Otherwise they are very chill JRT's

How do you feel about your furniture?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I drape sheets over them for the dog hair!, My furniture is very 'furry', when I have quests, i always change to fresh sheets* Do you have carpeting, or wood/tile/linoleum, floors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wood in the foyer, kitchen, dining room, back hall.
Linoleum in all 3 bathrooms and laundry room.
Carpet in the bedrooms and living room.

If you had it your way, what would your flooring of choice be throughout your home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Flat stone,or tile, with polymer,or epoxy surface-something cool in the summer, and heated with underfloor pex tubing, for warmth in the winter. Has it been warm enough to wear shorts yet this year, where you are located?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep. Been in shorts off and on for a few weeks now, but I'll wear shorts with temps in the 50's sometimes.

Do you have a favorite pair of worn out jeans/shorts/overalls/coveralls that are past their useful life but you just can't part with them?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Yep. Shorts and T shirts when I can.

2. Yep, jeans, and I wear leggings underneath so I don't "expose" myself!!

Do you have decorative stones in your yard (stones around flower beds or just large rocks as decoration?)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have stone in three places in the yard: a short retaining wall and "dry" stream bed next to the garage (to stop an erosion problem), a large fire ring just east of the house, and a short wall of rocks behind a gum tree that the phlox/thrift is finally cascading over (took years though).


Have you got any Spring cleaning done around your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry I was late-I 'm so slow?- Yes I have been peckin' away at the spring cleaning, since the snow stopped falling*;Yes, I used to be a 'rock hound', still collect smaller ones, I really like the colorful granite hardheads- I have made 'bracelets' around the trees, and bordered walkways, and flower beds. Have you ever found an Indian artifact?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tons of arrow heads around here, especially in our old watermelon patch.

What Indian Nation(s) occupied the area where you live before the Europeans showed up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Yes, cleaned out the beds, pulled all the dead stuff from last year out of the garden beds. And the house? Well, I am going to be moving so it's a 'forced' spring clean inside.

2. Yes, arrow heads when I was a kid.

Have you ever panned for gold or rock hounded?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Again(late), No gold prospecting here-I would enjoy giving it a try though? The Seneca, Erie, Wyandot, to name a few- it seems like many of the counties are named after Tribes? Have you ever flint knapped?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No? do tell what that means!!

Have you ever started a fire without matches?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have started fires with lighters?(I know-smart alec), never with friction or flints; Flint Knapping is the art of creating spear-points, arrow heads, and other things-out of chunks of flint rock- you form the points by 'chipping ' away at them-with a harder rock.I do not have this skill, but would like to learn- they have a flint knapping doing, down in southern Ohio, I may go there some day?; Are you creative, do you have a good imagination?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not creative in an artistic sense, but the imagination is OK...some days anyway.

If you were going to write (or even attempt to write) a book, what would it be about...and would you have a title in mind?


----------



## roadless

Many moons ago I sold the rights to my diary that I wrote when I was a runaway . I signed papers that gave permission to use any of the situations, but needed to change the names. 
I have no idea what happened with it, when I got paid for it I ran away again! 

Were you a "spunky" teenager?


----------



## Jaclynne

I was a pretty good kid, didn't get in any trouble, mostly because I was pretty sure nobody'd get me out. Very independent though.

Ever want to run away after you were grown?


----------



## roadless

Geeze I want to runaway to my next home!

Do you enjoy traveling?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do, whenever circumstances permit.

What place would you live to visit that you haven't?


----------



## L.A.

Norway,,

Do you enjoy hiking alone or with company??


----------



## Jaclynne

Both, sometimes you just need the time to contemplate, and then sometimes you want someone to ooh and ahh with!

How much 'alone time' do you need?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't really know, but I have sure had my share the last 16 months. Its late and I am going to sleep, is this the time that you miss being part of a couple?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.
Supper time.

What are your plans for the the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Its 'Opening Day', for the County Line Produce Auction, starts at 5 pm, I'll do some chores and such around here, then take off this afternoon around 4:30. Cool, and wet today-good work weather!, Did You have thunder, and lightning last night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No! Skies were all angry....and no boom boom!!

Do you ever get so excited about something you feel like you're going to split in 2?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, usually things I really like, or enjoy; Is there anything you have dreamed about, that you would like to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Own my own restaurant.
Small (holds max 50 ppl at one time), laid back, good food. 
Not carp food out of a can or bag, but a good balanced 'real' food meals.
OR
A food truck.
And it will happen, God willing!

Same?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Travel extensively, meet People from all around the World, share Laughter, and Fellowship with them*; Are you 'forward', do you 'approach', people in public, to communicate with them?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being a bartender / server I'd say yes.
If it's someone I want to talk to (professional or otherwise) I will walk across the room, stick my hand out and introduce myself.

Have you ever read a book and learned something new, about yourself, that could change your behavior, drastically?


----------



## roadless

Yes.

What are you going to do for fun today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Taking my sisters out for lunch.

What's one of your good habits?


----------



## Tommyice

Smiling. Often. 

Does the sound of rain hitting your gutters waking you up in the middle of the night drive you crazy?


----------



## arnie

tin roof here; it is like a bedtime story or a letter from home . comforting some how . as is the creek babbleing by roosters crowing crickets singing  ; backup beepers :-(. doe's your dog watch out for you or you for it ?


----------



## roadless

Not at all, I find it soothing. It might make me run to the bathroom though. 

Late again! I think we watch out for one another.

Are you a night or morning person?


----------



## Tommyice

Porter and I share that. He's always looking out the window for me to come home from work. He growls and postures when he hears unknown noises. I bake him bacon treats and give him lots of belly rubs.

Travelling: on a tour or on your own?


ETA: Ooops Roadless we were at the same time.

I'm a morning person but my job is trying to turn me into a night person. LOL


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not counting cruise excursions, I've only taken a tour one time. It was OK, and I did it because I was constrained for time. I would much rather wander around on my own, either on foot or in/on a rental vehicle.

What deserts, if any, have you visited?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nope, never been to the desert?, spent most of my life within 100 miles of Cleveland., Where is the most beautiful place in the world that you have been, that you would like to return to?


----------



## solsikkefarms

Yellowstone, it's my all time favorite place. Try to go there every couple of years. Between the Badlands of South Dakota and Yellowstone Park and all the amazing places in between the array of wildlife and geologic variety is simple amazing, the only thing missing is an ocean. lol

Do you take a yearly vacation?


----------



## Tommyice

Ramblin Wreck said:


> What deserts, if any, have you visited?


I'm really tired (or hungry), I thought you said desserts. :hysterical:

In that case, too numerous to count.

So on to solsikke's question...Do you take a yearly vacation?

I used to now I just haven't been able to travel to anywhere other than the family cabin. I know it's "away" but not really--I still have to cook and clean.

Favorite cookie?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nope, in fact I took my first real vacation this year, out of the last nine.

Wild or city, fuels your favorite vacation memories?

EDTA: I get a two-fer! Favorite cookie is Thin Mint.


----------



## Tommyice

Cities are some of my favorite vacation memories--Paris, London, Rome, Venice, Florence, Montreal, New Orleans

Favorite salad


----------



## SimplerTimez

This noodle thing that a lady at work makes, with crispy, light noodles, peas and such. It's so crispy, crunchy and GREEN, and the dressing is really light. I keep asking for the recipe and she keeps declining to pass it on, lol!

First thing to break ground vegetable-wise for you this Spring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tomatoes!! But it was indoors 
Outside, my Comfrey is up and well....nothing else much alive out there.

Is your weather gonna be nice tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Its seems we are in the midst of a rainy spell, here in Northern Ohio,rain, today tomorrow, and Saturday. Very wet out there*; Do you read your local news online, or do you get a Newspaper?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
Neither. I am so out of the loop it's not funny.
Didn't realize there were tornados down south, or torrential flooding in the Pan Handle of Florida.......
It's clear and cool here.

What are your big plans for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have any big plans, but I am going to go outside, and pull some weeds-while the ground is good and wet, putz around the property, there is so much to do. Do you often use a wheelbarrow, around your yard, or do you use a tractor, with trailer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I had a garden cart, that I loved....it's gone now.
I do have a wheel barrel, but I do not care for it.
I miss my garden cart. It was perfect.

Do you keep up to date with the local and world news?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not lately, I all but stopped watching TV, I check in every once in a while, with the local News on- line-I suppose I am out of the loop too?; Have you ever participated in any 'May Day' activities. I always envision people dancing around a pole, holding colorful ribbons-on the first day of May?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We have a little motorcar race at the end of the month. Seems to cause a little buzz in the city....(tee hee)

Have an amazing day!!
Name 3 things you want to complete by the end of May


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get my small garden Planted, Be a Friend to someone, Finish grooming all of the Dogs*; Have you ever traced the History of your Heritage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not. I have other family members and inlaws that are totally into that.

What are 3 things you are NOT going to do (if you can help it) in May?


----------



## Bret

Laura Zone 5 said:


> We have a little motorcar race at the end of the month. Seems to cause a little buzz in the city....(tee hee)
> 
> Have an amazing day!!
> Name 3 things you want to complete by the end of May


...held in May, and the reason pit stops are mere seconds--people here load any car parked longer with zucchini, which come later in the year.


----------



## Bret

Get another embedded tick while cleaning fence rows.

If you could only plant one thing in a garden, what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If it's just one, it would have to be a grain, and corn does better here than wheat. I really like the three sisters approach of native American though (corn/beans/squash).

What birds do you see most often around your place these days?


----------



## Jaclynne

Cardinals, they are every where. The other day a whole flock of them (25-30) flew across the road in front of me as I was turning into the drive. Beautiful!

What's the most surprising thing that comes up in your yard?


----------



## Breezy833

I think its more surprizing what Hasnt come up. I plantes a lilac 4 years ago.. its about 4 1/2 foot tall and still wont bloom


----------



## Breezy833

Whats ur best parenting advice?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Marry the right person and make sure you agree on parenting goals, strategies, and responsibilities. More than one way to skin a cat when it comes to raising kids, but it does not work out well if you are going one way and your spouse is going the other.

Have you ever taught someone else to drive a manual/stick shift?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I haven't, but I well remember when I was taught. Looking back I think it might have been a safer enterprise in a little less 'souped up' vehicle. 

Have you ever saved a life - human?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure. I've stopped some blood flow after car wrecks, but who knows how it would have turned out otherwise.

Do you listen to music while doing chores (either inside or outside)?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, different genres for different chores.

Do you need music everyday? And does it effect your moods - cheer you up, etc?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't need it every day, but it is a nice diversion when available. I'm not sure if it has any effect on my mood.

Have you tried sushi?


----------



## arnie

of course all the time often more than I like . I some times have to stop turn off the motors and just listen to the birds sing in the early morning or just at dusk .
Do you ?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, I've never tried sushi and not inclined to eat raw fish.

Yes, I do have to just stop and listen to the birds sing. My Mom could make all kinds of birds calls, so I grew up listening and identifying birds.

Can you identify the birds in your area from their call?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I know the sounds of a few: The crow, bluebird,Canadian goose, robin,ducks, chicken, rooster,guineas, turkey; Have you learned about Nature, by going out and exploring/experiencing, and observing-or have you learned more, reading books about the subject?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

50/50 
If I 'see or experience' something I don't understand, I read a book.

What are your big plans today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Daughter in law called yesterday wanting to make some $'s, so I'm putting her to work doing an inventory of the house/outbuildings...in case one of the storms blows us away or something else bad happens. I'm doing some maintenance on the hay barn and hay equipment. I'm also "on call" today to let the repair people into my brother's house to attempt a repair on his nearly new fridge, the second attempt this week. First guy gave up.

Do you have keys to other's houses?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do.

Are you involved in any sports?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, the last sports of any type for me would have been racquetball during lunch when I was still working, and that's been a while.

Have you ever pulled a prank on someone, and if so, what do you consider your best one?


----------



## roadless

I put a pretend but realistic snake in the outhouse at my former camp. 
I forgot about it till I woke up to my adult daughter,screaming and running towards the cabin.
She has since forgiven me. 


Same question.


----------



## L.A.

I hooked the horn wire to the turn signal on a friends truck.
Should have seen his face every time he turned left and people staring at him,,,hehe

This is fun,,,Same ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A few years ago a friend who was retiring on Monday received a letter on the Friday before indicating that an error had been made and that he would have to work one more year. Luckily his wife was there and aware of the prank, but she said it took several minutes before he heard her. Turned white as a ghost. It was probably the best letter I ever drafted (on very official letterhead and enclosed in a very official envelope...no expense was spared). For another friend, there was the do it yourself colonoscopy kit that included a copy of Brokeback Mountain as an instructional guide.

What's the largest crowd you've ever spoken in front of?


----------



## roadless

Around 200 people.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have never spoke in front of a large crowd, A toast at a wedding, maybe 100 people? Are you proficient in the use of firearms?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I am looking to take an NRA class soon...

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My friend is selling a house, and there is a large pile of seasoned firewood there, that he has offered to me-free of charge (good Friend huh*), So I will go there and inspect it, and if it is not rotted, I will begin gathering it. This afternoon is going to be 'recreation time', It is glorious outside, and I would like to spend the day outdoors. Have you ever drag raced?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but not legally and with little success. My old car was better at the top end than the start.

Do you have a typical weekend day or are they pretty much unique creations each Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My only common theme is I work Saturday night.
Otherwise, each day is pretty unique.

Have you ever been to the US Nationals?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I went to Norwalk Raceway park last summer to watch a 'National ' Drag race event- Funny cars, Top Fuel, and jet cars-Awesome!I seem to spend more time with Friends and Family,on the weekends. Do you enjoy going to garage sales, and flea markets-in search of 'treasures'? Sorry Late again*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES, it is so rare that I get to go....when I do.....it's VERY enjoyable.

More irritating: Traffic or waiting in line at the grocery


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a lot of patience normally,Waiting in line at Grocer's,cause I am paying for the products/service.. Have you got your share of Spring showers, this past week?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Just a day of rain...nothing excessive!!

Today is opening day at my local farmers market, and I am TOTALLY excited.
Do you look forward to the first day of the market in your town?


----------



## roadless

I haven't found a good farmer's market in Ma. but there are some awesome ones in Pa. that I enjoy.
There is one in particular that is only open on weekends, it is indoors, has many fantastic booths,and reminds me of markets I have been to in Europe. Great food, people and atmosphere. 
Yummy Amish breakfast too.

Are you aging well?


----------



## L.A.

Yep'ers!!,,Better than I was 10 years ago,
I think most everyone here is aging well...

Can you be cheerful when you feel like coyote poop?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure how coyote poop feels, but you might as well make the best of whatever you are dealing with. You gotta' deal with it anyway.

If forced to partake of a milk shake, what flavor shake would you choose?


----------



## roadless

Just had strawberry one.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Strawberry would be the first choice, but chocolate would be a close second.

How would you finish the following statement?: Life is too short to tolerate ___________.


----------



## Jaclynne

Life is to short to tolerate *negativity*.

If you could change one thing about you, what would it be?


----------



## L.A.

My *negativity,,,hehe

*Same Question??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'd drop the 20 pounds I picked up working a consulting assignment on the road a couple of years ago. Eating out every meal for the better part of eleven months was not good, and I swear it doesn't come off like it once did. Doing too much work from the seat of a tractor and not enough with my own hands.

Have the bugs/mosquitoes/"no see um's" shown up at your place this Spring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, not yet!!

What are your plans for this fine Sunday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry , Late again, Today will be a day of rest, since I did so much Yesterday, and I want to 'take it easy' today- I will be doing some visiting later today*.Not Yet,it has been way too cool. We are supposed to get some warm weather soon? What kind of grill do you use most of the time;-propane,gas,charcoal,electric, or wood?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Propane. Need a new one too!!

Did you get everything done today you wanted to get done?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I did not get everything done, that I wanted to, But I did give haircuts to 5 of my dogs*, we are all very pleased, and I was able to work in the flower beds, cleaning up and cultivating. Do you have a very close bond with your pets?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do and I miss her, but she is in a good home and has another dog to play with.

When I go see her we do this forehead to forehead thing and look into each other's eyes, while she wraps her front paws around my forearms. Its very cool.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I love my JRT's. LOVE them.

Will your weather permit you to work outside today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. We have sunny, warm weather predicted through Friday. I'll be tedding hay after lunch, God willing.

If you had to eliminate one modern convenience, what would you choose?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

TV

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Land line phone with clothes dryer being a close second I think.

How many cups of coffee for you on a typical morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

2 Strong cups!- Do you like your coffee strong, or weak?


----------



## arnie

I like good fresh coffee not weak but not mud .theres great weather for gardening this week in my part of the country so i'm on the go lets all get something growing !! how about you ? are you in full swing planting mode yet ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm in the harvest mode already. Hay is cut, and I'll hopefully be tedding in an hour or so. My older brother and his wife were in full planting mode when I passed by their house earlier.

Got a favorite apple or buy what ever is on sale?


----------



## roadless

I like gala, macintosh, and cortland, golden delicious. ....um I guess I like them all.
When I make pie I usually use a combo of macintosh and cortland. 


What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Getting the hay in the barn, buttoning up the place, and heading north and west for a while.

What's your favorite summer time beverage over ice?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sweet Tea**; Do You make your own 'Sun Tea'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes we do!! Gonna make a batch today!!

Do you like to find a job, and stay put; or do you like to job hop finding new adventures often?


----------



## roadless

I like the security of staying at my job, particularly since so much of the other areas of my life have changed so drastically, but it could be time to let go and get out of Dodge,so to speak. 

What do you find relaxing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Reading, watching the fire in Winter, watching the cows/goats come to the barn at night. Riding tractors in circles is more relaxing than you might think.

Has the perfect weather reached your place yet?


----------



## roadless

Not perfect, but much better.

Where are you planning to visit soon?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Driving through the Canadian Rockies to Anchorage and taking the Marine Highway back to Bellingham and then home after hitting a couple of parks on the left coast, God willing. Trip I've wanted to make since I got my driver's license. Nephew's riding up with me, and family is flying in to Anchorage for a couple of weeks. It should be a hoot.

What's the first thing you'll put on the grill this Spring/Summer?


----------



## roadless

(remember nothing really happens unless there is pictures!)

I think I would like a big juicy grilled cheeseburger.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Veggie/Meat kabobs to top off some brown rice sounds pretty good. (Will try to post some pics...camera is willing but I'm technically challenged or lazy or both)

Is there a persistent or recurring noise around your home that you would like to remove/eliminate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes....my STBEXH breathing. HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHA

Have you turned your raised beds and planted yet?


----------



## roadless

No place to do so.:grump:

Whay was your favorite activity as a child?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fishing and camping.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Working to earn my 'own' money, I started very young; How old were you, when you started your first job?


----------



## roadless

Played kick ball , caught lighting bugs, climbed trees, played jacks, explored tbe woods, walked along the railway tracks, felt the grass between my toes, made pictures out of clouds.


Late again! As soon as my head could reach the counter I helped out at my mom's diner.

Did you grow up in a small town?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

13, paper route, haven't stopped since.
Just bought a new dress for my daughters graduation (boot camp)

What are your plans for this fine day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Sun is shining, and the yard has dried up quite a bit-I will get busy on the mowing. I trimmed rose bushes, and cleaned up the dead branches around all of my perennials, I'll gather the mess up, and put it in one of my compost piles. No Major tasks today-just keeep plugging away*. Do you get any help with your daily chores/duties, from anyone else-or do you do it all yourself?


----------



## Jaclynne

I get help with the heavy lifting from my great nephew, and sometimes he he does yard work etc if he needs extra money. He always says "You don't have to pay me, I do it cause I love you.", but he knows I will so he shows up offering when he needs it.

Are you critical when someone is helping for free and they don't do things the way you want them?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think it's important to be constructive more than critical regardless of the compensation or lack thereof. Plus, unless the how is critical for some reason, I think it best to focus on the what.

Are the political ads running like crazy on TV in your area? (I swear I've seen two dozen while waiting on the noon weather update.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't watch tv so I don't see them.

Are you flexible?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If a situation calls for it, I try to be somewhat flexible. When do You Pray(if you do)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

All day long. No set time, place or position.
Just all day long, everywhere I am.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Usually,at peaceful times-when I am alone, and it is quiet-I try to focus on the good, and make my Prayers, a time of Thankfulness, When I am really scared, or up against the wall-so to say, I will ask for Guidance-to do the 'right thing'. Do you try to get as much finished(work/chores), in the evening, before calling it quits, and turning in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I am a morning gal (probably cause I work nights).
I got out in the yard yesterday like a beast!!
Got the garden area ready to till (my son is gonna turn the boxes for me)

Morning person / Afternoon Person?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Awesome raised beds/garden area Laura***-Afternoon*, especially now in the Spring, as the summer heat kicks in- I start earlier=to beat the heat-take a siesta, and return to work as the day cools down. I worked hard yesterday too-and I really feel it today(beat-up), do you feel this way, after overextending yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. 
Killed it in the yard all day, then went to work last night.
Yesterday was a super productive day!! 
Cleared out the space where my Iris' are, as this will be the last time I see them bloom. They are so beautiful!!
Horseradish is in the foreground

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am caretaking two Homes/farms, for the rest of the week/weekend, so I will be runnin' here, and there. Did you hear thunder, last night, this morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not, but the boy heard it yesterday am.

Do you watch TV at the end of the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have almost stopped watching TV entirely-More of a Wintertime thing for me. Do you use your computer, as a source of entertainment- I am amazed by the amount of Information, that is at our fingertips?( I even found myself, on you-tube!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's playoff time in the NHL so I do watch some sports.
I prefer the library over the computer for information, but I am not opposed to internet searching!!

Do you have a shooting range you visit close to home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

There are no ranges nearby(closest is 35 miles away), but my friends have property,in a valley, and I get my practice in there, when possible. What is one thing you would like to try, that you have not attempted yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Owning my own home.
Owing my own restaurant.
Chickens.
Milking a cow.

Completely releasing the past, and walking into the future with ZERO baggage, a clean and clear mind, and a ready and willing heart!!

Same Question


----------



## Twp.Tom

To really start living again, since my Wife passed away 16 months ago.; How have you overcome the heartbreak, of losing someone-that you Love?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never lost anyone to death.....that has to be its own dynamic.
Heartache over someone "I loved" that didn't love me back was hard, but I am at the place where hey........he had the BEST gig in town, and was too stupid to see it, so his loss not mine. His inability to love me is not a reflection of me, it's a reflection of him and his messed up mind.
It has taken me a long time to get to this place AND I still have days where it hurts.

Do you have someone you can talk too about this?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I do, I have been Blessed with Great Friends and Family, and some very Good Support here at ST. Have you ever had to put one of your pet dogs to sleep?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Childhood, but never as an adult.
My mother made me take my dog to the pound because she didn't like the dog.
That was traumatic.

Was today an amazing day? Tell me how!


----------



## L.A.

Nope,,,,It's a secret,,,

Are ya happy right now?


----------



## Jaclynne

Pretty much!

Are you happy in general?


----------



## L.A.

I think so,,,,,I'm beginning to think the Lord believes I happiest when I'm broke,,,

Can something little,,immediately take your "happy" away?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not something little....

What does happy sound like?


----------



## sustainabilly

A baby gurgling and cooing. A good belly laugh. A Carolina Wren singing its heart out. Children playing on a playground. Contented... Mourning Doves cooing in the quiet before dark.

Did you get everything done you wanted to do today?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but I did get a good start on a project.

Do you plan your projects, gather supplies, etc, or just start?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon the consequences (life safety, cost, annoyance) of getting it wrong. The greater the consequence, the greater the need for planning.

Do you maintain/make "to do" lists or grocery lists or any lists for that matter?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, especially if I find I'm not accomplishing much. List making got me up and going the first year after my late hub died. I'd make myself get up and mark off so much of my list everyday. Now, its just how I function. I'm not tied to keeping to the list though.

If you have a list, are you willing to vary your tasks, or do you 'need' to keep to the plan?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oops! Late.

I'm a big list person. Seeing things get crossed off helps me to stay motivated.

It's flexible depending on weather, time, supplies... etc. 

I got tore up today by biting flies while fencing. Are you allergic to any kind of bug bite?


----------



## arnie

nope so far so good ;and i'm glad as I like my honey bees ,and theres plenty of other darn stinging insects around here also .seems like a wasper will get me or i'll run into a yellow jacket nest every season .one of the cows got into the tomato garden yesterday and ate/ steped on a few plants so I am giving up on the solar powered fence charger and installed a stronger shocker that runs on 110 volts just had to touch it to see if there was a big difference ;and ouch it sure is ; are you ever tempted to check things like that just to reassure your self or touch something even though the sign says fresh paint ? (that aut to show those cows to keep out my hair is still standing up ) . I saw the rows of beans and corn popping up out of the ground and the potatoes are almost ready to be cultivated and hoed as the weeds are starting already. I am just amased at how fast the seasons change seems like yesterday it was cold n snowy /muddy and I had to water the corn patch today, how bout you ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Up here gardening is just under way. Cold weather plants like onions and peas are in the ground, our last frost date is Memorial Day. it has been very wet too-the water table is high.Do you plant early, and take a gamble, or do you have patience. and wait until the cold/frosty nights, are past?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I've done both.
This year I will be running late....
Gotta get out there today and get the dirt turned!!

Does the glorious weather really help your attitude and outlook on the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes it does_Good Morning!, Do You have a big day planned?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
I do. I need to get out in the garden and I need to kill some weeds around the flower beds. Then I have to go to work. :-(

Your plans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am care taking/overseeing 3 farms(including mine), in between running, Iwill be outside here still working in my yard(never ending), it is going to be in the 80's today-what has been the highest temp. so far this year at your place?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Got close to 80 yesterday.
FIRST day I have thrown open every window in the house and turned on all the ceiling fans. I was bare foot in shorts and a swim top........GLORIOUS.
Took the kids out to dinner and sat on the patio...with no umbrella.....just cooked in the sun.
Glorious.

Do you believe God has a plan for you? If so, do you think you are doing what He planned?


----------



## roadless

I would like to think so but my faith is on shaky grounds lately. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I KNOW He has a plan for me, His Word says so.
Am I executing it right now?
I don't think I am.
I think what He has for me......I have yet to discover / begin, but I know, when I start....I will KNOW that I am smack dab in the center of His Will.
I just gotta get there.

What does 'shaky faith' look like?


----------



## roadless

Frightened, lonely,confused, no purpose.

Are you part of a spiritual community?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.
Churches / church people around here suck.
When I move and set down roots, I will become part of the community, and the Lord will provide me with fellowship with other Believers. Of that I am sure.

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All my neighbors are family and attend either Christian, Methodist, or Baptist Churches. So I guess we're spiritual, well at least until after the blessing at family gatherings. Then it gets pretty hectic.

What's on your plate for a great breakfast?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Eggs over medium
Grits
Bacon (thick cut applewood smoked)
Biscuits and Gravy
Fruit


Yours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Greek omelet with melon and whole grain toast. Some nice preserves would be a good finisher.

Do you get an annual physical from the Doc?


----------



## no really

Not intentionally, but I have to have one when I work in certain areas of the world. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try to get one annually, but I feel violated afterwards. So it's been about two years now, and I'm due for a call from them anytime.

Do the doctors and dentists call you to remind you that's its time to come pay them to poke, prod, and otherwise give you grief?


----------



## no really

Yep, violated is the description! 

VA sends me a card, which generally goes to the trash.. Dentist is in Mexico seen him once, never had a cavity.

Ever had Lasix?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No Lasix or any surgery really. They were even able to pull my wisdom teeth rather than cut them out.

Have you ever felt badly about someone until you found out more information and then you felt badly because you had prejudged them erroneously?


----------



## roadless

Yep I have. I have been fooled both positively and negatively in my dealings with others.

Is it difficult to say you are wrong when you are?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, actually it's kind of liberating.

What new thing are you going to learn or try this Summer


----------



## roadless

I would like to travel 
It would be great to do it with my dog and a truck camper or a motorhome. 
Not really into tents for an extended period of time.
Not sure how I can swing it.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

This will be my first Summer vacation ever. Growing up we didn't take vacations as the farm kept us busy. Worked full time in the Summer when I was in college. After graduation, my job(s) required that I not take leave in the Summer months, at least not for long. Since retiring, I've had gardens and other chores that kept me at home. It'll be neat to see how it turns out.

If you were taking a long road trip, what 3 albums/CD's would you take to help pass the time/miles?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oops late again. Never mind.


----------



## roadless

Only three huh? 
I like classic rock and go in spurts with different bands.
Lately it is Moody Blues, Creedence Clearwater Revival and the Beatles.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pink Floyd Animals, Derek and the Dominoes-asst Love Songs, and The Essential Jimi Hendrix*, Do You Like to listen to music at any Particular time of day-or do you listen all day?


----------



## roadless

I always listen to music when I am cleaning. I have many wonderful memories of my youngest daughter and I dancing around doing the inside chores.
I typically like it quiet in the morning though so I can hear nature's music.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like to 'crank it up', when the sun is goin' down. I have really been getting into 'Natural' sounds outdoors- I spent a few hours in the woods today hunting mushrooms- heard all kinds of cool sounds. Do you prefer to be outdoors, alone, or with other people?


----------



## sustainabilly

I don't have a preference. If I'm with one or more people, hiking or sitting around a fire, then the company is great. More eyes see more things... On the other hand, all alone you can be real quiet and see/hear things a crowd may scare off. For instance, I put fence around the garden the last couple of days. The wind always gets up in the middle of the day and I could hear it whistling and moaning through the wire. Kind of a desolate, lonesome sound. It was peaceful to me. 

What's your favorite "nature" sound?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's a toughie, but I'll pick running water (but to be honest tomorrow it might be a different answer).

Growing up were you part of a large or small family?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Small. But I remember the family reunions in KY each August...and that was amazing.

Define, "family".


----------



## roadless

I am not sure that I can right now, I am in the process of redefining what that word means to me.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Watch it rain. Wait for Home Depot to deliver a new dryer. Have breakfast with some high school/college buddies. Maybe do some repair work on a hay rake...or not. Being lazy this weekend sounds kinda' nice.

If you were taking a hike, how far would you want to walk on a given day?


----------



## roadless

I am going this weekend with a few people to a place called the Notch. I think it will be less than 4 miles but the terrain is tricky.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think 10-12 miles with a light pack would be in my comfort zone these days. If I did more, I would certainly feel it the next day.

Have you put away your Winter coat/clothes yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No......I took them all to good will.
I am deadly serious when I say I will NOT do winter again!!

What's on your agenda for this day?


----------



## roadless

Most of them but they are not to far away. In fact I had to go get new spring summer clothes because the huge plastic box I had them in inadvertently got donated when I moved. Grrrrrrr.

On a trip do you camp, stay at motels, bed n breakfast or drive straight through?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

On the agenda: Breakfast, put up some equipment, move the cows to another pasture. Unhook the old dryer and move it to the back porch for removal tomorrow. Maybe pick a movie for a rainy night and eat some popcorn.

On the trip: All of the above (camp/hotel/B&B), except for driving straight through. I've learned that the journey is half the fun.

How much farming/homesteading did you do when you were growing up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was the 'weed the garden slave' when I was growing up.
I didn't start growing my own food until I was almost 40.

On a trip, I am all about the drive straight thru.

What amazing thing will you do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get this tired/sore body going, and get busy again( been on a work binge*),Any, and all of the above- depends who is with me, and where I am going. Do you tent camp?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used too....I would love to again.
I loved camping.

Is your weather today gonna cooperate with you will power??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure?, It is a little overcast, and they were calling for showers the other day, I will have to look at the weather/radar? It is sooo nice and warm outside though!- I would not mind playin/workin, in warm rain! Do you drink less coffee, when it becomes hot outside-do you ever get cramps, from too much caffeine?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....but I drink water like a camel!! That may be why I don't cramp up?
I do not drink any soda either.

Raining here now....supposed to all day off and on.

When walking thru an antique store / flea market, what is the one item that always catches your eye?


----------



## roadless

So many things!
I love the craftsmanship of old furniture, clocks, dishes, textiles,pottery....

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kitchen gadgets.
Old coffee mills, food mills, etc....stuff made out of REAL materials, not plastic!!

Do you garage sale?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it is lots of fun, and I enjoy talking to folks, and meeting people(imagine that!); What is one of your best finds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My daughter bought an old 'ricer' and 'hand beaters'....had them sandblasted and food grade powder coated so I can actually use them!!

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have collected non electric lighting, for many years-Aladdin's, Coleman's, and other asst. oil/kero lamps. many of them I only paid a few dollars for.-Some of them, are very rare, and valuable-right place, at the right time* Do You have any good 'citywide' sales near you, that you attend annually?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.
We have "earth fair" in September.....but I have never been.

What do you do on a rainy day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

*Put on my raincoat, pull weeds, stomp in puddles, Thank God for it! Do you enjoy, getting sloppy/muddy dirty sometimes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not at all!
Dirt Happens!! 

Do you have tulip trees in your parts?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes we do-Tulip Poplars, I have found many Morels under these kinds of tree's, along with Elms, Apples, and Ashes. Did the leaves 'appear on the trees' this week , in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

About 2 weeks ago....all my fruit trees are in full bloom. They are beautiful!!

Are you planting a garden this year? If yes, whatcha puttin' in it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I am, tomatoes (several varieties), green peppers, brussel sprouts, and green beans(bush). I would plant more, but I live in 'garden central', and all of my friends and neighbors, load me up with produce, once it is in season!; What vegetable, is a 'top producer' for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tomatoes for sure. I plant about 125 plants every year!!

What plant do you struggle with?


----------



## L.A.

Rhubarb,,,,Love it,,,,Grows like a weed for everyone else , tried several times,,nope

Do you get to your camp spot by,,,Hike,,Horse,,motorcycle,,etc..??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually I hike in, but sometimes I drive in. Depends upon whether I'm tenting or RV'ing.

Have you ever slept overnight in a hammock?


----------



## roadless

Yes I have and it was wonderful. At my former camp I had a hammock that overlooked the river. It was a slice if heaven on earth.

Have you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but it was one of those hammock/tent combo things. Worked great against the mosquitoes but wasn't worth a toot in the rain.

In works of fiction, do you have a favorite character/hero/heroine?


----------



## roadless

Anya by Susan Fromberg Schaeffer 


Do you live alone?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes and no, depends on whether you count my old mini schnauzer who thinks he's a human.

Do you live alone or not, and are you happy with the arrangement?


----------



## roadless

I have a roommate who is wonderful but this is her home.
I yearn for a place of my own.

Are you doing something for Mother's Day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

May put some flowers on the family graves. 

Going back on either side of your family tree, for how many generations are you aware of the burial site for your fore mothers/fathers?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not far. But, except for my Dad, I'd mostly have to go to central WI to find them. Then to Indiana for the others.

As I get older, my drive to be competitive with others has lessened, to be replaced by a drive to just do my best for my own satisfaction. How is it with you? Are you highly competitive or does "the race" not seem to matter that much nowadays?


----------



## roadless

I am not competitive with others. Except maybe in scrabble. 

Do you enjoy board games or cards?


----------



## sustainabilly

I like board games some. My sons and I played them a lot there for a while. Fact or Crap and Star Wars Monopoly. Not so much anymore. Never played cards much. 

What's for supper tonight?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Finished up a beans/rice/sausage concoction I made in the crock post several days ago. Started to go out to eat, but the rain made the bean leftovers seem better.

How much planning goes into your meals for the day/week...do you wing it or really get into planning things out?


----------



## sustainabilly

I used to menu plan a week in advance. With a tight budget there's not a lot of variety, so anymore, it's just simpler to plan what meat we're having. The starch and veggies are usually spur of the moment. With summer time coming on, what's ripe will probably dictate what we eat a little more. 

Do you have an easy time entertaining yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I amuse myself, all day Long!*, I had 'sticker shock today, at the grocer's, Ground sirloin-$ 6.89/lb.!!!!!!!!, Have you seen any ground meat priced so High?


----------



## sustainabilly

No! I can't afford to eat like that...LOL I heard the store mgr. and one of the meat dept. guys talking at my store this morning. The meat guy was saying he was tired of hearing the customers fussing at him because of the prices going up. Milk's up too.

Do you find yourself compromising on what you normally buy due to these rising food prices?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah- I bought the grnd chuck instead @ $3.68 lb. -the butcher was loading racks and I talked with her briefly, I never fuss anyone doing their job?-She agreed that the prices were unreal*, Do you shop at big stores, or Smaller independent ones?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Big. 

Have you been to your local farmers market yet this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good morning*, Yes, last week was opening day at the Produce Auction-mostly produce from far South- our Markets don't get into full swing until later in May-into June. Do you enjoy trying new, and different culinary delights?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, and I love to try something new, identify the ingredients, then see if I can duplicate it. 

When you see some strange 'new to you' fruit or vegetable in the market, are you willing to try it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I'll try new fruits and veggies, but I'm a little more particular with different types of meat.

Do you ever doodle?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes there is often people and clothes, designs all around notebooks edges that I take notes in.

Do you take notes when you are learning about a new subject?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I did in school and when I was working, but I don't seem to be much of a note taker now.

What's one thing you would rather pay someone else to do rather than do yourself?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Cut my hair 

Do you ever read things you wrote while doodling on a phone call or in a meeting and wonder where you mind was _really_ at during that event? LOL!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, and happy Mothers day, to all of the Mom's!!! Yes , especially if I have a black pen-it looks like unbridled, etch-a sketch art? I usually doodle flowers in a vase. What do you do, or have you done for your Mom, for Mothers day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I came home last night, and my daughter had put flowers in a vase next to my bed. AWWWWWWWWWW

How is your weather today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It' cool ,crisp, kinda foggy, I heard it was supposed to go up to near 80 degrees, with a chance of storms later-lot's of rain in the forecast. The Flowers by your bed sounds awesome-You are Loved*, Are your Children, the most important people in your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Without a doubt. I love them more than air.

What are your plans for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to go for a ride to Lake Erie, Huntington Beach Metroparks. We have a Memorial bench, that has my Mom's name carved into it. I will sit there, and be thankful for my Mom**- I was very fortunate to have a Great Mom! It overlooks the Lake/Beach, that I spent much of my youth at. Have you ever been to Lake Erie?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I 'think' the answer is no.....
Michigan, Superior, yes....

It's raining.....my goal was to plant all day......teach me not to look at the weather!! HA HA

What's for supper?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have leftover burritos, Grnd. beef, cheese, salsa, and lettuce. Have you gained a greater sense of patience, as you have matured?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have the patience of JOB compared to my level 25 years ago.
I have empathy, patience and the ability to laugh at myself a by the buckets compared to 25 years ago.

What is one thing that would make you steaming hot mad 25 years ago, that STILL makes you just as steaming hot mad today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Someone lying to my face, or stealing , or insulting me. I was raised to demand respect, and be respectful to others.( Always working on that*) Would your Friends and Family, describe you as 'easygoing' ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

High strung.
Kinetic
Master of multiple plate spinning.
Intense.
Passionate.
Intimidating.
Giving.
A fire breathing female dragon-dog when crossed.
That's pretty accurate (good, bad and ugly)

How would your friends describe you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I see many similarities between us. I am Honest, almost always smiling, Friendly, Outgoing, Passionate, One of the hardest Worker's, You ever did see!, Extremely Loyal, Not Afraid, Your best Friend, or your worst nightmare, Half-cocked, wound up occasionally *, Maybe even just plain 'Crazy'! at times*; Do you actually believe, that you can accomplish most anything that you set your mind to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah, I really do.
People say "OMG Laura owning a restaurant is so hard, so many hours, such a burden, bla bla bla".
I say "shoooosh debbie downer, it doesn't have to be that way!"

I can do ALL things, through Christ, who strengthens me.
THAT, you can take to the bank!

Have you learned in your years....when to STOP pushing it physically?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am getting better at that!, I used to believe that I was 'invincible', now I know that is not true anymore. Sometimes I forget, and still attempt to do things, that maybe I should not?; What does your favorite breakfast meal consist of?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pancakes/French toast.
Grits
Seasoned home fries
Bacon/Sausage
Eggs over medium
Fruit (canalope-melon-berries)
Coffee
Water
OJ

Just a little spot of food, that's all 

Do you keep your fingernails trimmed short short?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, and toe-nails too!, It bothers me if they get too long. Do you spend a lot of time personally grooming everyday-or can you do it pretty quickly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

quick. I don't spend an enormous amount of time getting myself together!

Do you feel your best when you are doing something (working/garden, etc)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do thrive on the ability to work, especially when I am finished, and I can see what I have done*. My father used to joke with me, and tell me that the reason that My parents had me, was to do all of the work that needed to be done*. I am grateful now, that they put me to work daily, sure got me ready for Life! Is there anyone that you would rather be, or are you content,'being Yourself' (I am*-would not trade with anyone!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am comfortable in my own skin.....and I am also discovering my enormous potential.
God is Good.

Do you multi-task more often that not?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try, but I am not very skilled at it. I need to focus on what I am doing, and multi-tasking, distracts my attention. (I really need to pay attention). Do you continue to try and improve your 'Life Skills', even though we are getting older, and set in our ways?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tell me what "life skills" you speak of!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

By 'Life Skills', I mean just trying to 'do better', 'learning', 'positive change', 'making strides in the right direction'. Do You devote a lot of effort, into the things that matter the most to You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am SO all over the board (text book ADD / OCD) ha ha
Yes, my effort has been solely devoted to my kids.
I am turning a big page in my life, so I am going to buy a house "I" like, start a restaurant or food truck, do things different now that I am in a different place.
Life skills yes, learning new ones all the time and eager to learn more!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, the biggest change that I want to make, is to 'Simplify', and I am finding the road there-'very complicated' (go figure?). I just want to 'keep on truckin',(stay alive). Have you seen any of the 'food trucks', in the Urban areas? They are very popular in Cleveland (the nearest big city), and I have watched some news stories about them, they seem to do really well*-Is this something that you would be interested in doing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll bet these guys sell a looooooot of Taco's!, What would be your 'specialty'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Food truck would be a blast!!
My daughter and I thought of a 50/60's theme; serving upscale food you would have purchased at a car hop (where the gals in roller skates brought you your food).

Definitely a handful of delicious pasteries (since my baby is officially a Pastry CHEF!!)

I'm game, I'll try anything once!

Did you have nasty weather blow in last night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning, yes it rained hard, no thunder or lightning. Looks like clear skies this morning. Did you sustain any damage to your garden/new plants?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not been out there yet......(holding breath)

What are your plans this fine day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Business day, Drs., County Auditor's , then Pharmacy- It's a 90 mile round trip. Do You have a busy day planned?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Grocery shop
Bank and Post office
Mud and Tape 1/2 bath ceiling
Paint walls and ceiling in laundry room
Plant 20 tomatoes
Laundry
Load 5 boxes.
Put stuff on Craigs List for sale
Make dinner
I think that's it.....

Are you a list person or do it as you go?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do lists*, Gosh Laura-You are a very motivated Woman, I wish I had your energy! Do You require a lot of quality food to fuel yourself-are you a big eater?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I eat like a teamster....but metabolize it while chewing.

What amazing thing are you gonna do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know if it qualifies as Amazing, but I am on day two, of my bike riding adventures. I have aired up the tires/lubricated the chain, and started riding my bicycle yesterday-to promote better cardiovascular health. I am trying to spark my metabolism up a notch*. I always thought I would be in excellent health/shape, but this coronary artery disease, has hit me like a mack truck! ; Do you feel invincible, as if you will always be strong, fast, and have ton's of energy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

God gave me a glimpse of what it is like to be "down" and not able to 'work' (back issue)......I have learned my limits, and adhere to them. I take more breaks (yesterday in the yard 10 hours, but not straight thru).

What made you smile today?


----------



## sustainabilly

Finished re-installing the strands on my solar electric fence after putting in rabbit guard all the way around. Tested it and it was doing great. Walked away to pick out some saplings for the rustic gate I'll put in it. Came back and reached over to make a small adjustment and..... got zapped! As I laughed at myself I thought, Y-y-yup, I-I-It's W-Working.

Do you have to have just exactly the correct parts when your doing a job or can you improvise...Jury rig it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can jury rig with the best of them........but on some things I simply will not rig (like fixing cars) for pure safety reasons!

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Take my sis to a doctor's appointment. Get some syringes and finish a cow/calf first aid project. Hopefully there will be enough time left over to mow the grass in the blueberry patch. I've also got more repairs to make to the hay rake, which seems to be on my list a lot. Every time I finish off one repair on the thing, I see another item that needs attention.

Do you maintain and repair "stuff" before it breaks or wait until something finally bites the dust to deal with it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Vehicles I maintain mechanically.
Furnace and AC same thing.
The way things are made today....like carp....once they reach a certain age, I am prepared to replace it.

Who taught you how to 'do things'? Was this knowledge passed down-shown by example, or did you have to learn it yourself (books, utube, etc)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Books and youtube are my friends. When I needed an extra outlet in my bedroom at age 12, I got a Reader's Digest book on home wiring and figured it out. Today, there's almost always a youtube to look at for any repair I would try personally. I'm not mechanically inclined, but if I can see a repair being done, I can usually mimic it.

Do you have trouble keeping up with supplies and tools around your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, but that is one thing I need to do this month, is build a tool kit for myself.
Once I move I will not have access to the 1,000s' of tools in the garage!
I am SURE there is a Utube video on how to 'build a good tool box'!!

Have you ever hung sheetrock?


----------



## roadless

No I haven't hung it but I have sanded the taped joints, what a messy job.

Have you ever installed flooring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, linoleum. It sucked!! And laminate wood flooring in my old house.

Do you like doing things yourself?

(the ceilings I am drywalling (mud,tape,sand,finish,paint) (total of about 35 square feet would have cost me 800.00 to have someone else do. Materials for me to do it was 11.00)


----------



## arnie

sure! I guess that's why were "homesteders" and like you i'm usally to poor to pay someone to do things . i'v always liked to do things myself and am kind of a jack of most trades . but as time has snuck up on me somehow I like to see if I can get help or (espicilly on mechanic jobs ) pay some to do it . I still like raiseing all my own meat n garden all I can . the inherited farmer genes keep me planning ahead when the beef cow had her calf it was immeaditeatly designated as this years freezer filler .and as a am bottle feeding a young milk doe kid thinking of how next year she'll be a milker . planting way to many tomato plants, cabbage ,corn and beans . even though the cellars got lots of canned up goods .
do you always tend to be prepped for lean times even though things are lookin pretty good ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have tried so hard to do just that....be prepared. And I was before my 'brain fell out' 3 years ago.....HOWEVER, I am back on track. 
I am not able to build my pantry now, like I want to, because I will be moving, but trust me when I say, God willing, nothing will get in my way once I land on me feet elsewhere!

What is a 'simple pleasure' for you....NO WORK involved?


----------



## roadless

Walking on the rocks on a creek or small river.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Going to the mall w my kids.
Cooking / baking (especially baking for no good reason!)

What makes you smile, every single time.


----------



## arnie

babys , kindness, and after trying to figger out what the heck was wrong with my old tiller for a year or so making it not run right and hard to start . putting in a new fuel pump and hearing it run like new .  . ALMOST like seeing a friend through a cane away and dance a jig . Hey wait that means I gotta use it . 
ever complete a task with great success and joy . just to have it bite cha in the butt


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, we're fighting some bad cases of pink eye in a few of the cows right now, and it feels like a kick in the pants. Black Angus are not supposed to get pink eye (rarely anyway), and they never have before this outbreak.

When you just want a quick, simple, no fuss supper at home, what do you prepare?


----------



## arnie

PANCAKES (some kids never grow up ) !! but as summer has arrived .I will fire up the grill a lot toss a steak potato corn on the cob . I did it the other day paper plate so theres only a knife n fork a clean up time .and I get to brag that every thing on the menue was home grown . 
How bout you ?


----------



## roadless

I also do breakfast for supper for a no fuss meal.
Usually eggs but sometimes french toast.
(Pancakes look yummy arnie!)

I prefer applesauce on pancakes and french toast.
Do you have any unusal food choices?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would officially label myself as a "foodie"....so I am pretty much game for anything!!

So it was A/C all the way to work yesterday, hot, humid, WONDERFUL.....now the heater has kicked on. 

How's the weather in your parts today?


----------



## roadless

Today is raw and overcast. Two days ago it was 81. In other words a typical New England spring!

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mud and Tape the 1/2 bath.
Pack a few boxes
List some items for sale on CL
Go to work

Do you enjoy the library?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Loved the library where I worked before retirement, but the little local one I use now in Villa Rica is kinda' puny. I will buy books off their donated shelf, usually for travel reading. Had a good bookstore about 30 minutes away where you could get a coffee/hot chocolate while you checked out a book before buying, but it is now closed.

Do you have a good bookstore available close to where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Within 30 min I have several....1/2 Price Books being my favorite!!
My library is HUGE too.

How do you react when you had a 'plan in your head' but now, you can clearly see that this well thought out plan is going straight out the window?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, If things don't work out, i just go back to 'the drawing board'. Sometimes plans have to be changed or altered-I guess that's just part of the flow of life?; Has it been like 'summer', the last few days,or what!, ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
YES.....ahhhh but the cold is back :-(

What are your plans for this fine day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I plan on doing some serious weedeating!, I don't weed eat, every time I mow, but I have a lot of fence, rocks, boarders, etc. to trim around. Do you feel the need to shower, right after mowing and weed eating? ( I get covered in grass and pollen!)


----------



## roadless

Yep I would want to shower but I would typically just move on to another 'yucky ' job till I couldn't stand it any longer then I would shower.

How large is your property?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

5 acres......

Same


----------



## Twp.Tom

Too Large, 8 acres, with lots of trees, beds fences, and trimming. I do the complete trimming, only a few times a year-It's been in the 80's for several days, and this place has grown like a rain forest( 5 inches of rain-in the last week). Pasture grass is knee high. I have minimized the lawn,to only about 2 acres. Do you always have something to do in the yard, during the Spring?


----------



## arnie

yesterday it was hot 90 set a record today still gonna be in the 80s . cultivateing and planting in the garden . the sweet potato plants are ready to go in and I am hopeing to stay ahead of the weeds . some one is supposed to come by and picup a bunch of baby chicks that hatched yesterday the chickens, pig dogs fed and the goat milked .another busy day on the homestead . but it looks to be a great day and i'm glad to have it . all the pastures are ready for some rain that's sposed to come tonight and i'll be glad for the cows to have plenty of grass . I'm getting som brokili ,lettice n green onions from the garden already . and I see the first strawberry sellers are popping up on the road sides I may be making jam on the rainy day.
are you getting any home grown stuff yet ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.Garden...small flower beds....raspberries / grape vines.....
Otherwise the rest of the yard, just gets mowed. 
Takes about 7 hours to do it all.
Seems like such a waste.
I am looking at places with 2-3 acres

2. Not yet, everything is just now thawing out!!

Do you love the feeling of the warm sun on your skin?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, especially on a crisp day-and the sun beaming on my face-feels good! Do You use sun-block?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not unless I am already burnt.
I don't like the chemicals all over me.
I need to find a natural sun screen

Were you more social when you were under 35, or more social now, over 35?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has not changed, I have always been very social- I enjoy people, and socializing. It really depends a lot on the mood I am in-sometimes I want to be alone, and sometimes I want to be with other people. When I have a lot on my mind, I prefer solitude,and time to think. Depends on the people too, strangers, or Friends. I almost always enjoy the company of Friends. With strangers, it is more like a dance?-Does this make sense? lol***; Do You enjoy meeting strangers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never met a stranger.....2 out of 3 of my kids are the same way!!

Are you a 'face talker' or do you maintain distance when talking to someone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I maintain a distance, the only ones that are 'in my face', are my Dogs* If someone gets right up in your face, What do you do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My eyes get wide, my smile becomes like a dog wagging it's tail, right before it bites you, and I take an OBVIOUS step back.
I am not a fan of the 'face talker'.

Do you have 'quirks' like that?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do. I have noticed that the 'face talkers', are often drinking, in bars, and they like to touch too( arms around you), I am patient, and very polite at first, I calmly let that person know , that I am uncomfortable. If they persist, I now walk away. When I was young, I would react in a less mannerly way? I try to stay away from people that make me uncomfortable. Do you have a reputation, as someone not to be 'messed with'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In my younger years, you bet.
Ok, maybe a little still today......however I don't 'bar fight' like I used too!!

What made you smile ear to ear today?


----------



## vicker

The CNA came by this afternoon and I had my dad in his wheelchair in the sunroom. She and I were making small talk as she walked into his room and said, "oh, he's not in here". And I said, "what!?, where'd he go!?".  I had her going for a second there. However, I'm more of an ear to ear grinner.  My normal face is smiling. 

What is the worst thing you ever did to another person?


----------



## roadless

I was about 9 years old and my sister was 16. We were in the kitchen where my mom could hear us but not see us. My sister and I were arguing about whose turn it was to do the dishes. I knew it was my turn but I didn't want to do them.. Anyway, I slapped myself in the arm and ran to my mother. My sister of course was behind me saying she didn't hit me. My mom said "What do you think she hit herself"? When my sister said yes mom made her do the dishes. 
Trust me she got me back!


Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The worst thing?
David, loved me. No....I mean REALLY truly, deeply, loved me.
We grew up together (parents were friends) camping and fishing until we were about 11-12. 
We reconnected at 16, and dated. 
I really wanted to wear a class ring....and so he gave me his ring, and letter jacket. 
I looked....SO COOL....but the cool kids at my school still didn't want me to hang out with them.
So I broke up.
3 years later......we started dating again.
Dinner, movies, flowers, long walks, hockey games.....he treated me like a queen.
It freaked me out....I couldn't understand why he 'loved me'. 
So I told him "he was too boring and predictable" and broke up with him.
He ended up marrying the gal he kept breaking up with to go out with me (every time I would call him, he'd break up w her)
They divorced 10 years ago.
The *first thing* he did AFTER he was divorced was call my folks, and ask "how I was doing"......
My folks told him I was "happily married" (uh, lies, and they knew it)

I hunted him down 8 months ago, wrote him a letter apologizing for the ignorant hideous thing I said. 
He is happily remarried and living out of state. 
He wrote back, and gave me his cell number, but I threw the letter away. 
I just wanted him to know, how sorry I am for saying such a horrible and untrue thing.

What are your big plans for the day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do (actually did) some laundry/dishes while awaiting the end of a chilly rain front that went through last night/this morning. Finish an inventory for insurance purposes, hopefully something that will never be needed. Make a run to get some sweet feed for the cows, to placate them while my brother and I play vet. Get some saw dust from my older brother's mill to put in the barn once the poo is cleaned out of it. Start a "to do" list for things that need to be completed before bugging out on a trip.

Have you ever cleaned out a barn or chicken coop/house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I took English Saddle lessons, I cleaned out my horses stall...does that count? 

What hurts worse, a head ache or a tooth ache?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tooth ache for me-worse pain ever,severe infection -worse than C.A.B.G.,; Whats the worse pain that you have endured?


----------



## Jaclynne

Since I've never had a toothache in my life, I'm saying headache. I'd probably say that anyway since I had migraine's as a youngin'.

A little slow there, oops. The worst pain ever was gout in an ankle - just stab me for real and get it over with!

How were you blessed today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Jaclynne, I was just blessed by being here today*(Alive*), I take Life for granted sometimes.; Is it pleasant at home this evening(the weather)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(1) 2012 when I tore my disc in my L5, and it leaked on my Sciatic nerve.....I have had 3 babies, one w NO drugs.....
I thought I was dying. It was horrifying.

(2)*I sent my daughter a card (she's in boot camp on Parris Island) telling her how much I love her, and believe in her. And that I am praying for her.
*I am loving my daughters bff who got kicked out (she is now living with us, as she has no where to go :-(
* Even though they didn't know, and I could have delivered the check without the discount, I made sure they got their discount (saved them 7.00)

(3) WHOO DANG I am slow today.
YES it is very wonderful, inside, with my kids....but dang it's cold outside.

Did you love this day?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, weather was pleasant and several good things happened!

Ready to start a new adventure or just new venture?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just be happy to 'adventure', lol***Oh Yeah!!, You sound full of energy; do people often tell you that?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, 'bubbley' is the description and I guess it's apt, sometimes I can literally feel happy bubbling up!

How do people describe you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I guess they Love me?, Hate me?, some just 'Tolerate' me? LOL***, Really, I hope people think kindly?; Do you have evening chores to do yet'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, and I ain't doing them. I worked all day and I am WHOOPED

You?


----------



## Jaclynne

None outside, just have to finish up the laundry that's still going. But I always have plenty inside work waiting.

Something special for supper or leftovers or same old-same old?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Qudoba
Big wrap with marinated steak, rice, black beans, tomatoes, jalapenos, lettuce, sourcream, salsa, and cheese.
MMMMM

Desert?


----------



## Jaclynne

No dessert for the diabetic. But your supper sounds good!

You have dessert with your meals daily?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do. My oldest is a Pastry Chef. Tonight, tiramisu!!

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep. This morning it was a quesadilla "southernized" with sawmill gravy on top...with cantaloupe on the side.

Do you often eat fruit/melon/veggies for breakfast?


----------



## Jaclynne

I usually have a smoothie - half greens, the rest protein powder, fruits and vegetables.

Do you have a go to ' I need petting' meal/ comfort food?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not, but many of my family and friends do. Tomato soup seems to be the favorite of many.

What do you wear for extra warmth around the house when you get these late Spring cold snaps?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A blanket

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm in a defiant mood, raging against the return of the cold. So I'm still in shorts and a t-shirt. Thank God for all that northern European blood in my DNA test.

Do you know your blood type?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

i used too. I am the opposite of what my babies are because I had to have a shot at 7 months and then right after delivery.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

O+.

If forced which would you rather do, swim a mile or run three miles?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Run 3. I don't know how to swim!!

Walk on the edge of an 11 story building (top floor) or go 11 stories under ground?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I'll take the top floor, heights over tights, any day! Do you enjoy the surge of adrenaline, when faced with fear, excitement, uncertainty ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. I am tired of the 'rush'. 
I like that warm secure feeling.

Good Morning!
It is cold and rainy here......how's your weather?


----------



## roadless

Overcast but I think the sun will be shining later.

I have asked this before but I like this question, what would we be surprised to know about you?


----------



## L.A.

I think it would surprise everyone that I like to flirt with the girls,,,

Same ???


----------



## arnie

I think I like girls to flirt with me 
same ?


----------



## Jaclynne

Oh, I'm shocked at both of you!!!:hysterical: 

I convinced my baby sister she was dying of a rare deadly disease the first time she got in a mess of chiggers. I got in a little trouble for that too, sis was quite upset and of course went straight to Mama.

Do you have siblings and are you close?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have two brothers and two sisters that are living. We lost one brother very suddenly a few years ago. We are a close family, emotionally and physically. Four of us are neighbors and live on or adjacent to the farm where we grew up. One sister lives about 10 miles away. We still gather as a family for Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. 

Did you take any type of music lessons when you were growing up?


----------



## arnie

we grew up with a piano in the house my sisters took lessons and played well.but as boys we wanted to play baseball n ride bikes so I never learned .I always have raised some sort of garden though; even if while in the city I only had a couple tomato n pepper plants . I still never seem to just have a few chickens for eggs and a cow for milk. i'v got chickens and am hatching chicks ,raiseing fryers ;milking a cow and raiseing a calf for beef . planting a few potatoes , tomatoes ,n peppers ;then planting a bunch more to have extra for the farmers market or to share 
how about you ?


----------



## roadless

No music lessons. I can't even remember anyone in my family ever playing an instrument. Most were quite noisy though. 

Do you get bored?


----------



## Jaclynne

My Mom taught us to never say we were bored. If she heard those words uttered she'd produce a chore for you to do. I do get restless sometimes.

Do you get bored or loose interest in things?


----------



## roadless

Much of what entertained me or kept me busy are gone. ( house, yard, cabin, garden,family)
Until I find a place of my own I am going a bit stir crazy.

Do you have hobbies?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I sew (rodeo queen clothes), quilt, oil paint, stain glass, cook, read, learning the guitar, annoy my family.

Are there portable hobbies you can do where ever you are?


----------



## roadless

I crochet, sew, read, walk. I am to go on a hike in the morning but I think it is going to rain.

Does cutting the glass for stained glass give you the hebbe gebbies?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but the smell of the solder iron and flux gets me sometimes.

Do you have a close place to hike or do you have to 'go' somewhere else?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My brother's and I have built some trails on our property. It can get mucky treading through the wetland to my older brother's house, but it's and interesting walk that often rewards you with wildlife sightings. The turkeys have been kinda' scarce lately though.

What large birds do you have around your home/farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Red Tailed Hawks
Cranes
Giant Pterodactal sized Buzzards
Great Horned Owls

Do you have red foxes?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. Rarely see them, but they're in the woods around my house. 

Are the cottontail kits out around your place? I have one I keep chasing away from my flower seedlings. Probably a lost cause, unless an owl gets it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not seen any....but I have no trees, and a lot of hawks, owls, and other predators 

Do you watch Food TV or Food Network?


----------



## sustainabilly

No TV.

Do you cruise recipe sites for new cooking ideas?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....I watch food tv / food network and I check out an OBSCENE amount of cook books from the library.

Do you incorporate new recipes in your weekly menu, often?


----------



## sustainabilly

Well, in a way. I try to improvise recipes. I try new ones I find on here and sites like allrecipes, cooks.com, ...etc. But mostly I add or change small things in recipes. That way it's still the basic recipe. 

Do you like to grill out a lot?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do. I love grilled and smoked foods. Something very 'comforting' about that flavor.

Name a food you absolutely despise.


----------



## sustainabilly

It's a toss up. I've never had shark cooked in a way I can take. And, we ate so much pinto beans and cornbread when first married that I don't care how they're cooked. If they're not mixed with other beans and cooked with ham in soup...forgeddaboutit!

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beets. 
They taste like dirt.
I thought I was going to die when I tried them!!

What are your plans for this fine Saturday?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Think I'm going to goof off today, maybe go to a flea market. It's been very busy around here for the last three weeks.

How cold is it at your place this morning (low 40's here)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

High 30's.
Ugh. 
BUT it's not raining AND the sun is shining!!

Do you read for pleasure or for instruction?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, and sometimes at the same time, especially with gardening magazines.

Do you have access to organic fertilizer or do you have to use the manufactured stuff?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Last year I had a truck load of organic compost dropped off at the house.
That stuff was amazing!!
It will be at least a week before I can get back out into my garden :-(

When you sell a car, do you tell the person what's wrong with it up front?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah I try. The last two cars I sold were to friends I worked with, and they were both pleased with them. Well that was until the teenage daughter wrecked the one and the friend's Mom wanted the other for herself...and how could he tell his 70 year old Mom no? The boys often have gotten the used cars/trucks also, but since they don't pay, I brook no whining.

Did you buy your first car or did your parents provide you with one?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*. I bought my first car for $ 65.00, in 1976. It was a 1963 Chevrolet Biscayne*, with a 230, in-line 6 cylinder*. I have bought all of my own cars. What Model, was your first car?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Technically, it was a 1959 Ford Fairlane, but I was way too young to legally drive it. An older brother gave it to me and my younger brother to play with in the pasture. Legally, it was an old 1960 Ford Falcon, which ran hot but not before it got me to the little country store where I worked. My Dad then bought me a pretty descent 1964 Ford Fairlane which I drove for just a short period of time until my boss gave me a 1966 Chevrolet Impala SS. My younger brother then inherited the Fairlane.

Are you prone to be loyal to one automobile manufacturer or just buy what is a good value/what you like at the moment?


----------



## Jaclynne

I buy what I like after I research it, but I will say that the two most dependable cars I've ever owned were Fords, but I've never had a Ford truck.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I research cars/trucks too, and I am not wedded to a particular brand. My current car/wagon is a Subaru which Consumer Reports raved about. It's been a great little car. My truck is a GMC Sierra, and it's been great too. Wanted a Toyota Tacoma, but the GMC was way more truck for a lot less money. A couple of months ago, I bought a used Ford Taurus Wagon for a road trip, and after putting 1500 miles on it and making a few repairs, I think it is up to the task.

Have you ever driven across the country (US or Canada) and back?


----------



## Jaclynne

I had a Ford Taurus wagon that I got 350,000+ miles out of. Still going strong when I sold it.
I have driven halfway more than once, but not across. My experience with any part of the US west of me is sorely lacking. I plan to remedy that, at least a bit.

What was your most enjoyable road trip?


----------



## roadless

When I was a teenager, my brother in law, sister, nephews and I went from Pittsburgh to Long Beach, California. Unfortunately it was all about getting there and not seeing the sights. 
I would love to do it again......slowly!

Same question.


----------



## arnie

as a 21 year old in the early 80s my buddies n I rented a huge motor home and spent 2 weeks from chi town to key west, mardi gras, and back . pure adventure 
ever notice how much things have changed or stayed the same in the last 30 years ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My county/area has had nothing but change for the most part in the last 30 years. We went from 10,000 to 150,000 people in our county, seemingly over night. I grew up on a dirt road where the canopy of the trees on both sides met in the middle of the road to completely shade it. Now I live on a wide, paved street. AT&T would not bring a phone line to our house for over a decade after requesting it. Now I have high speed cable, and my phone travels with me (and works) pretty much all over the world. What's really ironic/telling (on me) is that Dad could cultivate most of his 125 acres with nothing but a mule and a few plows, and I have trouble tending a little over 30 with two tractors.

What's something your father or mother accomplished that still astounds you even now?


----------



## bajiay

HaHa! Depends on your meaning of accomplishment...They were millionaires a few times and lost it all each time. Pure stupidity...
Not meaning that money is everything...just saying...

What is your biggest accomplishment in the last year?
Mine is graduating from college. In two weeks I'll have my Bachelor's degree and it's been a hard road getting there. So happy!


----------



## roadless

My biggest accomplishment would be facing the facts of my life and recreating a new one after losing much of what I loved and the roles of how I defined myself.

Congratulation bajiay , how awesome! :thumb:

What is a personal goal for this month?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Have the house on the market.
Have the garden in the ground, 100%
Stay 100% focused and driven towards my goals.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Finish some pasture mowing; sort/pack the camping gear; button up the house/barns/financial "stuff"; head north and west for a trip.

What's one thing you need to see in your yard to make a place feel like home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A garden.

You?


----------



## roadless

Certain plantings and my dog.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Stars and Stripes,Flyin High*, What does Memorial Day mean to you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honestly? Until this year? 
Cook outs, yard work and the Indy 500.

This year?
I will start seeing it for what it really is.....

Good Morning! The sun is shining!!
What are you plans for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, It seems like the first day in a long spell, it is not raining, I have many outdoor chores,that I have neglected. I will work in the garden today, to prepare my beds for planting. This afternoon, I will cast for Bass, in the back yard. Have you ever grown a 'Giant' vegetable, or plant?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not on purpose. Went on vacation and the zucchini went INSANE on me.
It's too wet here to try to break ground and plant the rest of my tomatoes.....

Is it supposed to start warming back up in your area next week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not seen the extended forecast, but something has to give. The last frost date here is usually May 31. It is very wet here too. I like the way the Sun/heat, Helps to make my body feel good. What is your favorite thing, about the warm Summer weather?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I walk outside, and the heat and humidity wrap it's arms around me, and this tiny layer of sweat covers my whole body.....then the wind blows a kiss that cools me off. 
I love that feeling!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dang*, I am almost speechless!, I need to write that down!, I like the way it makes these ole' joints and muscles feel good-the way it warms my face*. What gives you goosebumps?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Watching child birth.
Watching military reunions.
Seeing good people who do good things, get Blessed!
I am pretty sure when I finally get to see my baby (at graduation) that I will have so many goose bumps, that I will sprout feathers and start honking!!
(I am off to take the kids summer clothes shopping!! Be back on around 11pm)

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Fear
Excitement
The Cold
New Life
Natural Beauty; 
What lifts you up, when you are down?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just my legs I guess.  In truth, I rarely get down emotionally (or extremely high either). Considering all the grace that has been shoveled my way, I have no right to be anything other than grateful, happy, and content.

How much time do you spend per week mowing the lawn in the Spring/Summer?


----------



## Jaclynne

Two hrs a week or double that, depending on rain. Too much.

And I like your answer: "Considering all the grace that has been shoveled my way, I have no right to be anything other than grateful, happy, and content." Me too.

Tell us one 'good thing' that happened this week.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had breakfast with a lifelong neighbor this morning, and the chef added some chocolate chips to my pancakes. They were great.

What fruit do you eat most often, in any form?


----------



## Jaclynne

Apples. I like a snack of apples and almond butter, or fried apples and cinnamon with any meal, or add them to my oatmeal. But I am particular about the kind of apple.

Same question.....what fruit do you eat the most of?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bananas would be number 1, but apples would be 1A.

Have you ever made your own apple cider or apple juice (or hard cider)?


----------



## roadless

No I haven't.
I have made apple butter, but it wasn't quite as tasty as I remember my grandmothers.

Have you made cider ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We made it a lot when I was growing up. We had probably 50 apple trees, so there was plenty of raw materials for all things apple (juice/cider/jelly/butter/sauce).

What's one thing you could change right now that would not only be a positive thing for your budget but also a positive change for your life?


----------



## Jaclynne

There are pieces of land down close to Houston that have been in probate for over 6 yrs. If we (3) could sell that land, it'd be like getting on with life in so many ways, not just financially.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If I quit smoking!

Same question


----------



## roadless

Making my lunch everyday instead of eating school food! 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Take better care of myself. Is there anything that you enjoyed when you were younger, that you would like to resume doing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Play softball

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Play Golf*-Good Morning!, If you could have a new vocation, what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Commander of Earth's first star ship, but goat farming is not all that bad. I am content.

Is it often foggy/fogbound where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, sun is trying to come out!!

Do you have a video game console in your home?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not. The boys were big into video games growing up, and I'm not sure it was a good thing. 

Do you have board games in your home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not too often, had a mild frost last night, and there was fog over the pond.; Do You live at a high altitude?

No board games, except checkers*

No video games either?


----------



## roadless

Yes, love scrabble ( Commander Wreck. hehe)

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm a little over 1150 feet above sea level here.

Edited to ad: Monopoly/Life/Uno/lots of card decks

Have you put your Winter coat away yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I need to put up all of my Winter gear-don't think I will need it again till late Fall(hopefully), Do you have a large wardrobe?


----------



## roadless

Sort of. I play dress up for work and we do have 4 distinct seasons here.
Basically I am a jeans kinda gal.

Same question.


----------



## arnie

I sure do but I rarely wear any thing but my bibs n tee shirt i'm thinkin about putting all those fancy pants in a box and dumping them off at good will . 
I tossed a freezer bag of meaty pork backbones n ribs in the crocpot and left when returning all I added was bbq sause ;it turned out the best, I guess I can give credit to my excape artist pig who was a big pet getting into the garden and hanging out with the cows in pasture forsed me to take her to the butcher at a younger age than normal ,I was surprised and enjoyed them .ever get a better out come from a simple dish than you expected . might as well post a couple pics of how the potatos n other garden is doing


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think the simple dishes often are the best. Eggs scrambled with hoop cheese and green olives make a great quick supper. Adding some sausage to the mix makes it better. If I could make good bread, that would just top it off.

Do you have a porch swing?


----------



## arnie

iv got one in the front yard and one in the malasses /picnic shed I turned my side porch into an out door kitchen . 
are you hopeing to do a lot of canning this summer ?


----------



## roadless

No, I don't even have a porch! 
I do have wonderful memories of my grandma and I on her porch swing.

Do you have one?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do, it's busted in the back yard and the kids sit on it when they have a bon fire!

Whatcah doing this fine day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

--No canning this Summer for me, but I may can some greens in the Fall, God and the deer willing.

--In the AM today I ran errands and got some shopping done, mostly for the livestock. They eat a lot. After getting back from the first trip, I headed off again to take some used motor oil to a recycling center. I mowed in the pasture during the afternoon, but I took time off to help my brother give a new calf a shot as directed by the vet. Calf didn't like it, but he/she will get over it.

Are you a good parallel parker when the need arises?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like a BOSS in my Jeep.
I do ok 'for a girl' in my Honda!! 

What is your favorite vehicle to drive?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Of the current lot around here, I like driving the Subaru wagon best. It's a 5 speed (which is still fun for me), handles great, and stops on a dime. Open the moon roof, and it's almost like a convertible.

What is the size of the bed you sleep on?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Queen. It's almost 3 feet off the ground!!
I only get about one foot of space, cause the dogs lay all weird and sideways and hem me in on the edge!! Silly puppies!!

Contacts, frames, or good eyes?


----------



## vicker

Frames. 
Do you whistle while you work?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do sometimes. Whistle when I hike too, but that's mostly to scare away varmints.

Have you ever square danced?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I was in 5th grade!!

Do you paint your fingernails?


----------



## vicker

No, I only have mine done by very young girls who aspire to manicurist greatness.
Do you ever shave your chin?


----------



## roadless

Yikes, no.

Do you have plans for Memorial Day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Working on this house so that I can get it listed. Hopefully finish getting the garden in.

I can't believe it's the end of May already......

Do you look at recent photo's of yourself and say "who is that"?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I hate to have pictures made actually. In family gatherings I get behind someone taller on purpose.

Is there one physical thing you always wanted to do but could never quite accomplish it (for me it was dunking a basketball in a regulation height goal)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Play hockey. I have always said when I get to heaven, I hope God will let me play a hockey game (like my boy) so I can 'feel' what it's like to play like he does!!

When someone questions your integrity, how do you keep from blowing your stack?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think I'm wired differently, because for me it would be like water off a duck's back in most cases. If someone thinks I've wronged them, I'll certainly listen and try to understand their perspective. Who knows? Maybe I did something inadvertently that would give them a reason to have the feelings they do.

Someone walks up to you and offers you the keys to your dream car or truck, so what car or truck is it?


----------



## lonelytree

2006 Dodge 3500 dually, 4 door. With a cummins of course.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Most days it would be a Porsche 911, but other days it would be an old Toyota FJ40 Land Cruiser, one from the 70's redone throughout and ready to hit the trail.

Do you remember the last night you went star gazing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has been about a week or better,been raining a lot around here-cloudy skies ; Have you studied Astronomy, or do you just look at the dippers, and the Northstar?( I do good just to find the dippers*)


----------



## arnie

lookin at the stars for awhile as I opend the farm gate tonight .
I got a call from a friend that a swarm of honey bees was in there tree today 'so off I went with my coisin to help and we got em in in a hive and back home .
Would you like to have some honey bees on your homestead ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Yes Arnie, I have been considering honey bee's for some time. Local Honey is readily available, but expensive. Would be nice to have my own. I have cut way back on processed sugar/corn syrup- but I really like some things a little sweetened up. Have you ever been stung by bee's, for 'pain therapy'?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Is that pain therapy or torture Tom? But no therapy for me. Plenty of stings though. I actually encourage wasps in most of the outbuildings to help keep the flies in check.

Have you ever had to put down an animal that you liked?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1.No, I'd die. (Totally allergic)
Good Morning!!
2. No, but I was forced to take her to the Humane Society, and they made me put her in the cage.

If you had to choose only one: Spend the extra money and get real leather, or the immatation stuff is just fine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like leather for most things, so I would probably spend the extra; Yes, it is sad, sometimes you have to? Do you have a picnic to attend this weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work Friday and Saturday.
Work on the house Sunday and Monday.
Sunday+Monday get ready to go to GA next week!!

What is some things that you will not settle for the 'knock off' brand?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Motor oil, ammunition, bib overalls,... ; Do you enjoy road trips,or would you rather fly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mama no fly.....ok, I will if I have to be there RIGHT NOW (kids sick/hurt) OR if the drive is longer than 12 hours. So far, Parris Island is 12, Augusta GA 12, Pan Handle, 12.......Phew!!

Do you volunteer on a regular basis?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, not formally, I try to visit/help, older Friends,Neighbors.; Do you have a 'Spring clean-up' day, where you live-dumpsters provided by your community?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. WAY far out in the sticks here....

Do you feel you are very connected to your community?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I don't get involved in politics, or government-but socially, I am involved.; Do you enjoy living remotely, in the country-or would you rather have some neighbors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Funny you mentioned that.
My oldest daughter and I were discussing our move, and I said I wanted to 'rent' in a more populated area....for safety reasons (all girls living alone) and so that I can really immerse myself into the community.

What is one thing you dream about doing, but have not done yet?


----------



## roadless

I want a small home near a creek. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A food truck!!!
I am gonna own me a food truck!!
http://www.wthr.com/story/21856388/first-friday-food-truck-festival-2013-season
(I'm gonna check it out, see what's up, take A LOT of notes)

How are you gonna get what you want?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have almost always been able to get what I want, through hard work, an an intense desire within(Dad told us, we can do almost anything!),Extensive travel, I have lived most of my life, in a 100 mile radius, of where I am Presently; Is your skin color changing, from being in the sun, outdoors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Only a little....it's rained so much!!

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Loading my pick-up with trash/junk, for our Twp. clean-up day-this Saturday; Do you ever wonder how you accumulated so much stuff?


----------



## roadless

Working and looking for a small home near a creek!
Oops late again.
Since my divorce I have very little possessions. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, especially since I am the queen of purge.
I am trimming down as I put things in storage: then marking boxes to be revisited before I pack them in a moving van and head south.
It becomes VERY overwhelming trying to organize all this stuff in my head and how I am going to move it all......Phew.

Do think it would be a benefit to your life to have a personal trainer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, It is not absolutely necessary,It could help, if you lack motivation, or you need instruction?- (someone to teach and push you). Have you ever been 'seriously' competitive, in any sport?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I ran track, played soft ball, played powder puff foot ball. 
Anytime there is a trophy to be had, I am deadly serious......

What dream have you turned into reality?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just being alive*, and comfortable, at this point in my Life, Is a great reality*; Do you have plans for any new hobbies, as your life moves forward?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Raising chickens.
Owning my own food truck.
Relaxing, and living 'relationship-stress-free'!!!!

Are you gonna get some storms today? They are calling for some rough stuff here.
(I am off to work...all day...all night...be back around midnight!!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

That is our forecast too*, I will have to check the radar, they said yesterday, some may be severe! Have you ever received a warning on your cell phone, for imminent, bad weather? (sky is dark/really calm outside)


----------



## arnie

roadless said:


> I want a small home near a creek.
> 
> Same question.


the sound of the clear cool water slowly splashing down the holler to fast for the moscitos.yet full of life minnows and crawdads flee as foot steps enter, bringing health to the livestock and garden .the spring feeding it keeps me hydrated and healthy watercress sprouts along its way proveing its purity that its sparkle suggests .I often wonder if others can drift off into peaceful dreams listening to its music welcomly bouncing over those well worn rocks rolled into place by mother nature so many generations before to have there rough edges worn away . :runforhills:


----------



## Jaclynne

" Have you ever received a warning on your cell phone, for imminent, bad weather? (sky is dark/really calm outside)"

There is a free service from our local tv station that will call with a message of weather alerts, but I'm not subscribed. No need, my niece a few miles up the road calls to tell me of impending weather, and my sister in Dallas also calls to say whats headed my way.

Have you ever been in a big 'named' storm?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really*, The worst storm I was in was the July 4th 1969 storms, that passed through Northern Ohio, Floods, Tornadoes,Power outages. We were kids, we thought is was great riding our bikes through flood waters-playin' in the creek. Seen a couple of tornadoes over the years, nothing bigger than an F-1. Ever been struck by lightning, or felt electricity from it?


----------



## vicker

I've felt the tingling and the nearly busted eardrums. One of my favorite storm memories was having hurricane Hugo pass directly over me, eye and everything. That was awesome. 

Have you ever sang, naked in the rain?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes. 

Bathed in the creek or lake?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes.

How cold was the coldest that you bathed outside?


----------



## vicker

Well below freezing, many times, but I had a pot of hot water  That last pour is heaven.
The coldest I have bathed in a river was pretty cold, but above freezing. I don't remember how cold, but it didn't take me long to bath. 

What is the hottest environment you have lived or worked in?


----------



## no really

130+ in Iraq with body armor it was pretty close to hell. 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

* Wow, The hottest it has been for me is 90-100, in a hole building block basements in Northern Ohio,;What is the highest altitude you have been to(on the ground)?


----------



## roadless

I was in both the Italian and Swiss Alps. Not sure of the altitudes but it sure was beautiful.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably Pike's Peak at a little over 14,000 feet, but that was in a car. The boys and I hiked up to Tamina Peak in Rocky Mountain NP, but I'm not sure how high it was (and Google didn't provide much help either). We were going to do the companion peak (Mt. Alice) which only required a walk across a saddle and then up to the summit, but a bad thunderstorm came upon us. Did some hiking at elevation in Peru in March, but I'm not sure how high. Cusco was 11,200 feet, and I went a lot higher than that.

What's the lowest place you ever visited?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The bottom of the Quarries, in South Amherst,Ohio, after jumping 80', feet first(it was cold,and I was young and crazy!); Do you wear a big straw hat when the summer sun gets intense?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

About half the time I wear a cap or hat when working outside, but neither is made from straw. They're cotton I think or maybe nylon.

Do you routinely wear sunscreen in the Summer months?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I may put some on if I am out fishing on the lake all afternoon, nose, cheeks, ears.I always wear a shirt at midday; what is your favorite thirst quencher for summer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually just water, but I also like slightly sweetened ice tea and cranberry juice over ice. Maybe a 2-3 times a week when its hot in the Summer I'll finish a hard day with a beer.

Do you ever see and talk with any of your elementary or high school teachers (or middle school or Jr. high for that matter)?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not lately but I used to got to church with my grade school principal and highschool home ec teacher. She asked me to sing at her funeral last time I saw her. 

Same question...


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not remember any of them, wouldn't know them if they pushed me in the mud! HA HA

Did you have some nasty storms today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope. On a scale of 1-10, Wednesday was a 10 here (low humidity, slight breeze, and about 80ish on the thermometer). Today will hopefully be a carbon copy of yesterday.

How often do you have meals out (or in) with friends?


----------



## roadless

Not often enough.
My world is to small, I need to cultivate some friendships.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning Young Lady!!
I have one GF, and I just cancelled dinner plans for this Friday (too much to do).
I too need to get out there and make some friends!!

Do you volunteer regularly?


----------



## roadless

Good morning!
Just this morning I was thinking about going to the horse rescue farm nearby if I don't go to PA. fot the long weekend so I wouldn't be bored out of my mind.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. I simply do not have enough time, right now.
I did return an email today about the DAT team with the Red Cross.
When I move, I will join, and be a part of the community where I live!!

What amazing thing are you gonna do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try to, but it's been a while. They tend to ask me to serve on boards and things, which gets old. I much prefer the hands on type work. You actually get to see results.

Late again: Having lunch with friends at Moe's in Atlanta. Moving "stuff" from the house/garage to my sister's and brother's in prep for a trip. Nothing much amazing about it. There is one cow in the barn that I'm tending to also, but I would just say she's above average, not amazing. She may feel differently.

When you go to a pot luck type gathering, what do you usually take?


----------



## roadless

I make a good potato salad.

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Something sweet!!
It's been a long time since I have 'pot-lucked'

Do you find shopping for clothes frustrating?


----------



## no really

Yes!!!! I am kinda tall and it is nearly impossible to buy pants and long sleeved shirts. Always end up in the men's section. Need some business casual and dressy type stuff (yuck) for work and I am coming up with really expensive or even more expensive. 

Do you like to really dress up sometimes?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do but I don't take it seriously, just have fun with clothes. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do but it's so hard. I can wear the 'young clothes' cause I am so small, and the clothes for my age group......well.....it's frumpy!!
I take my kids with me when I shop and ask them "does this look like an old lady trying to dress like a teen"?? HA HA

What is your favorite thing to wear?


----------



## no really

Old jeans, tee shirt and boots. I like comfortable.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Denim Bib-Overalls-and a button down,cotton shirt, are my favorites; Do you enjoy 'barefootin', once things warm up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

YES YES YES.

Good Morning!

How far would you drive, if you could meet a group from HT?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I could drive several hours, for such an event/meeting (would be quite interesting); Would you rather party/picnic, or formal/dinner?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do like informal gatherings.
I have never been to a 'formal' dinner (where you dress up in a gown, etc)
I'd LOVE to give that a try!!

Do you have tattoos?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have one tattoo, an American Bald Eagle, on my upper left arm, I had it done when I was 18,just cause I could. it looks like its landing. Same question?


----------



## roadless

No.

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(2) marvin the martian in his space ship on my leg.....and a Green Bay Packers helmet! HA HA
I need one more (i do everything in 3's).
Just haven't committed to what it will say.

Do you have more tv's in the home, or mirrors?


----------



## arnie

no tattoos 
Do you consider yourself a homesteder / self sustaining small farmer ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Homestead( garden/raise animals), but by no means, totally self sufficient,I do try to buy as little as possible from the store*.No Motorcycle,Can-Am Quad, I have several mirrors, and TV's, but I only use 1 of each; Do you like to go fast?


----------



## arnie

slow but no motor cicle any more - even on mirrors n tvs -


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes on the motorcycles. 3 dirtbikes, 2 are for sale.
I have my M endorsment, but I do not ride anymore.
I do not like to go fast, but I do love the Tail of the Dragon!

Homesteader in Limbo. I will be a full blown homesteading kinda gal when I move.

Have an amazing day!

What are your plans for the day??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yardwork, some Business,distribute some fresh eggs,more to do, than time to do it, better get goin'*;Do you shampoo daily?


----------



## no really

Finishing up my work and catching a flight home tonite, yaaaay! No shampoo daily, time permits I do.. 

Same question.


----------



## arnie

if I got it I use it it brings back memorys of a full head o hair  have you ever wiped the dust off the speedometer in an old truck to see how fast yer goin . or have you never bothered to fix it when it broke cause you know it will never go over the speed limit .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had some vehicles in my teen years that were kinda's dusty, but not in a while. I do get a good dusting on the tractors at times, and when I wipe them off it's mainly to see the tachometer. Making hay can be very dusty work.

Have you ever stacked hay in a barn loft?


----------



## roadless

Yes I have. 

What is your least favorite chore?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't look forward to greasing the equipment. It seems like it always takes more time to get the grease gun going than it does to do the actual work...then there's always one or ten zerks that won't take grease. Got a pneumatic grease gun recently that seems to be working really well...knock on wood.

What's your comfort height when working on a ladder?


----------



## vicker

It depends entirely on the ladder. I have one aluminum ladder that I call the noodle. My comfort level on it is ZERO. I get uncomfortable when I see it hanging on the wall. I wish someone would steel it. I can't in good conscience give it away. 

Have you ever been bitten by fire ants?


----------



## vicker

Darn, I've had that ladder for 30 years. {shaking head}


----------



## Coillte

Nope! Does it hurt?

What are your travel plans for the Summer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Staying close to home, no plans for summer vacation?,No, But I've had ants in my pants once,sat on a log, didn't check it, felt something itchy?,OMG, dropped my drawers, began brushing them off with my hands, and then I look up, and a girl I went to school with, rides up on her horse.....;what is the most embarrassing thing that ever happened to you, when you were a teen?


----------



## arnie

:hair


vicker said:


> Darn, I've had that ladder for 30 years. {shaking head}


I bbought a new round of tires once, and the tire shop was gonna charge me 5$ each to dump em ; so I told em I had a use for them with the little tred left . they put them in nice clean plastic bags and off I went I carefully stacked em by the back gate to haul to the dumpster at work Monday .low and behold in less than 10 minits they were stolen:nono: .(I was living in Chicago at the time )  . perhaps you could put a high pricetag on that noodle and leave it in plain site and it may walk away :nanner::hobbyhors


----------



## arnie

we used to sneak into the public pool late on summer nights for skinny dippin;watching out for the police and making our get away was part of the fun . of course we got caught by a joking bunch of cops. that had been frustrateingly chaseing us a couple nights a week they let us put our undies on for the ride to the station and get dressed as we waited for our parents to come get us . how bout you


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Never went skinny dippin' 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## sustainabilly

I've been busting my tuches around here trying to get stuff done and get caught up with what's fallen behind. More of the same this weekend. But, on Sunday night I'm filling the fire circle with wood and starting a nice cheery blaze. Then I'm going to sit around watching the sparks, contemplating when the fireflies will come back this year. Beer will help with the contemplation :grin:
Then on Monday I'm grilling out. Burgers, chicken, brats, and dogs, plus onions baked in the coals, potato and cucumber salad, and watermelon. It'll be hot at the grill so I'll be re-hydrating regularly :buds:

I make lists all the time. If/when you do too, do you have to finish each item completely, or do you often find yourself only able to partially complete some jobs and then carrying some of them over to the next list?


----------



## roadless

I try to complete each job on my list, but some make it to the next list too.

Do you do the worst job first and get it out of the way, or do the more pleasant jobs first?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(1)I have a daily 5. I give myself 5 things to do, each day.
Monday, Tues, and Wed, have 5 each day. 
Thurs, Fri, and Sat have 3, 3, 2, respectively.
That way if I do not get everything done MTW, I can shuffle it down to THFSAT.
(2) I just do what makes sense!

I cross things off with a bright yellow highlighter. The more the page becomes yellow the more motivated I am to keep moving on the list!!

What is the last live sporting event you were a spectator?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, last Friday, I went to see my Friends grandson, play in his first t-ball game- It was great to watch ,5,and 6 year year old kids, learning the game* Made me smile, so cute*.Are you going to attend a Memorial ceremony for Memorial day?, I am going to watch my lil' sister, participate in her 'Honor Guard' march, and salute, she is a Veteran, and I am proud of her!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning.
No, but my youngest (the one at boot) found a headstone in the graveyard up the road, of a Marine, and for her, I will put flowers on his grave.
Otherwise I will spend the day with my daughter getting ready to head to Augusta GA!!

What are you plans for this Memorial Weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Picnics, Parades, Outside Activities-The weather is absolutely gorgeous!*; Is there a 'flurry' of activity, in your neck of the woods, boats,campers, people getting together*(I live within 5 miles of several,lakes, campgrounds,State Park)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am within 5 miles of the lake, so yep...lots of hustle and bustle at the grocery stores and gas stations!!
I am heading to the farmers market w my daughter this am to pick up my Sat. morning treat, and a jar of 18 year old coconut infused white vinegar....mmmmmmmmm

What are you doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Waiting, poised, to go to the Twp. Garage-to empty my truckload of garbage/junk, then to the autoparts store-to pick up a new belt for the rototiller, play outside in the yard, then I'll be visiting Friends later in the PM-for a bonfire*. I know its early, but whats cookin' on the grill this weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not sure yet....I've got so much on my plate this weekend I haven't even thought about dinner!!

May has FLOWN by for me....do you feel like 'warm time' is FLYING by?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Springtime, always seems to go by fast-Hot*, is coming! Is your garden 'thriving'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's not dead!! Just put 40 more tomato plants in 2 days ago. It's taking forever to get it in.

Have an amazing day! I am off to the Farmers Market with my daughter!!
What do you buy when you do to the Farmers Market in your town?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have given exclusive permission, to one of the local Amish Farmers,and his Family(10 lil' ones), to fish at my pond. They only come 4 or 5 times a year, and they only take enough for a meal. In exchange, they always supply me with fresh produce, throughout the season-I don't need to buy any thing from the market-produce is available, and abundant, just down the road? I share, and barter-and many of my neighbors do the same*- Is fresh produce inexpensive, where you live?


----------



## arnie

usally try to grow my own but thers always some differint kind of tomatoe and blue berrys ,blackberrys, straw berrys , some one may have cucumbers when mine arnt ready ect . i'm a vender and a shopper . all food is expencive if you buy in bulk or go straight to the farmers you can get stuff cheeper pick your own blueberrys 8$ a gallon , bushel potatos 10-15 $ , green beans 15-20$ a bushel . last year windfall apples were going for 5$ and picked were 10 ; most of my neghbors n friends will give ya all you need for a mess same with me I give a lot of stuff away . that's why i'm broke often times . if an elderly person was buying green beans from you at the market and seemed conserined about the price ;or if a lady was there with a drove of young ones would you just not charge them or stuff a few extra handfuls in there bag toss in some tomatoes . I know for sure i'd go broke as an ice cream truck driver . how about you ?


----------



## Jaclynne

You can't just not charge them, or moochers will see and loudly expect the same treatment. But you can stuff a lot of extra in without saying a word.

Have you ever given a handout and find out you've been conned? Does it make you more cautious next time? I just give if I feel the urge and let God sort it out, thinking 'giving' is my only part in the deal.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think a giver is responsible for their own motives and generally should not worry about it beyond that. However, if you find a person or organization is using you or abusing your gift, you should not turn a blind eye to it. Try another recipient and hope for better results.

When you give, what is it usually: money, time, clothing, food?


----------



## Jaclynne

In past, its been all of those, but in the last three years mostly money.

Has it rained on your parade today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sunny and unseasonably warm here.

When was the last time you saw a meteor/shooting star?


----------



## vicker

About 22 hours ago, but it was a lonely one. 

Have you ever eaten fish eggs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but the bluegill in the pond are spawning , and I am hoping for a good hatch*, When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was 11-ish

Name one thing you must do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Get ready for a camping trip.

Do you ever take naps in a hammock or swing at your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The kids used to sleep onto of the trampoline!!

Do you believe the spoken word, has power?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, for good or ill. Silence can be just as powerful as spoken words, maybe more so, in the right moment and context.

How often do you change the oil in your car/truck/SUV?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every 5K miles. Use the syntech oil for high mileage cars.

Do you write letters often?


----------



## arnie

asumming e-mail not counting ;haven't even thought about wrighting a letter in a long time . I remember mom getting letters from my aunts n uncles ;keeping up on where they were at how things were going sometimes there would be a flower that had been pressed in a book included .it has been a long time since i'v thought of the words" as my pen meets this paper" or" i'm hopeing these words find all of you happy n healthy" . I once made a sweet potato pie , and took it to a pot luck when an elderly man tasted it he smiled and proclaimed ; that is almost like getting a letter from home .
do you have a drawer or cigar box filled with trinkets, letters ,marbles or memorys .that you consider treasure


----------



## Jaclynne

We had a house fire when I seventeen, so the treasure box of childhood keepsakes is gone. Now, I'm prone to stashing ticket stubs and letters in books, collecting sea shells in fruit jars, and building little cairns of interesting rocks anywhere and everywhere.

Is there music at your house today?


----------



## arnie

i'v got a singing canary . and yes out side I leave one of those old boom box radios playing 24 hours (not to loud ) and the local am country /bluegrass inside now . 
do you crack eggs with on hand


----------



## Jaclynne

Well, I can if I'm very careful. I had carpel tunnel a few years ago, surgery cured the pain, but I still break a lot of glasses and drop stuff. Eggs are way too messy to be dropping.

What surprised you today?


----------



## arnie

a hen came in with about 8 new chicks 
gotta go get a helper then i'm planting sweet potato slips ; ever have any luck growing sweet potatos ?


----------



## Jaclynne

Oh, yeah, I live in the sweet potato capital of Texas or say they claim. They are easy to grow in our deep sand, just have to beat the gophers to them.

Do you plan or are you learning something new this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep!
Learning how to become a part of a community!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't say that I deliberately planned to learn anything new, but I've been honing up on cattle antibiotics. I cannot say that it is a good thing, but it seems necessary...or maybe a necessary evil.

Have you used your home air conditioning yet this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I keep the a/c set at 80....and if it's dry out with a good breeze....then I don't turn it on. I LOVE the heat!

I will be in GA next week.....what should I eat?


----------



## Jaclynne

Not yet, I'm relying on the attic fan to cool the house off in the evening and early morning, then close things up. Won't be long though.

Did you have air conditioner growing up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Ac, we used fans*, How hot before you turn the AC on?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Yes....my dad couldn't live without it!!
2. When the air is still, it is humid, and it's more than 80 degrees in the house.

What was your favorite part of today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Friends inviting me over for Dinner*; How do you grill, propane, charcoal, or wood?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two restaurants I like in Augusta are Boll Weevil and Frog Hollow Tavern. They're downtown though, not near the fort.

No AC in our house growing up, but we had 12 foot ceilings. There seemed to always be a breeze too.

My AC is already on, primarily for humidity control. But it got awfully close to 90 here today.

Favorite part of today was when I finally got to sit down.

Grill with propane usually, but can also cook over the camp fire pit.

My, but you guys are fast.

Do you have a favorite chair or lounging spot in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My poor ragged out couch......but I don't 'sit still' often.

Favorite garden tool?


----------



## Jaclynne

RW, you must have grown up in one of those big old houses of past. They knew what they were doing for summer time, but much harder to heat in winter.

Yes, I have a favorite chair. With a fan right in front of it today!

Favorite garden tool is a light half moon hoe.

Are folks comfortable when they visit your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I think so.......they keep coming back!! (the kids friends)

Do you love to cook for a crowd?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I love to cook for a crowd, or a few. Takes most of the fun out of it to cook just for one.

Do you eat something in a restaurant and come home a duplicate it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ALL THE TIME....only we tweak it and make it better!!

Do you love the sound of tree frogs?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, listening to them right now.

Do you have a lot of 'night' birds to listen to?


----------



## arnie

hoot owls n screech owls I see a lot of cheminy sweeps at dusk but they are quiet .something has the dogs upset and barking now .prabaly darn cyoutes sneaking round , hope they move on to easyer pickings soon .
i'v noticed litning bugs already have you ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's still early, and been too cool, up here. It has finally been dry enough for beans/corn, to be planted. This weekend, has the local crop farmers working in a cloud,at a feverish pace*. Was Spring, in your neck of the woods, early, late, or right on time. We are running a little late, in ground and air temperature?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Late, ground and air temp also. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

What are you big plans for today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mowing/weed eating, a run to the dump (hope it's open), and lots of laundry.

When you do laundry, do you take great pains to sort it all out or pretty much just throw it in and let it go?


----------



## Jaclynne

I like laundry and ironing too. Weird I know, but my favorite house chore. So, I'm very particular about sorting, temps, etc.

Do you use a dryer or line dry?


----------



## roadless

Both.

What is your culinary specialty?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If the recipe is good......I can do just about anything, and do it well.
I'm pretty good at seeing something on TV or at a restaurant and coming home and recreating the dish (sometimes even making adustments to make it better!!)
I am a super geek foodie.

What do you enjoy cooking / baking the very most?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I usually like whatever concoction I make in the crock pot, especially on cold Winter days. It's nice to come in after working outside and have something warm ready for Supper. 

Do you make good fudge or brownies?


----------



## Jaclynne

I did way back when, but don't make sweets much anymore since I seldom eat them.

Will you eat anyone's cooking or are you particular about the cleanliness of the cook and kitchen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well, kind of a freak about cleanliness.....if there are cats on the counter, and the litter box is next to the fridge......yeah, no. Gross.
When I eat out in a restaurant I am not familiar with, I check the bathrooms, the condiment lids, and take a peek down the service line in the kitchen.......if those places are dirty, we leave.
30+ years in the business, and a class on Serve Safe.....will do that to a person!

Do you have separate cutting boards for veggies, beef, pork, chicken and fish?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have two different boards (both man made materials, not wood), but I have not used them for singular cutting purposes. 90% of my cutting/chopping chores are veggies.

Do you own a good set of knives for work around the kitchen?


----------



## arnie

yep good old antique sharp knives we'v started cutting hay already where did spring go ? do you have a yearly chore that you hae to get done that puts all other projects on the back burner for a while ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, we got our hay up a couple of weeks ago. When the grass and the weather permits, you just have to go at it. There was only one day this time where we needed the lights on in the barn to finish up. 

How's the humidity where you are? (it's terrible here right now)


----------



## Twp.Tom

It is 82, with 51% humidity right now, supposed to be 70, with 90% humidity by midnight-feels comfortable here*; Do you enjoy your climate, and the seasons, where you live?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, the older I get, the hotter the climate gets here.

Do you keep up with the weather reports daily?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I just favorite placed my weather, on my chrome toolbar*, I have worked outside most of my life, now retired, I don't watch the weather much, unless I am making important plans. When the clouds/sky, begins to look ominous, do you like to get a weather update?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's not my first thought. Usually I just get in a hurry to finish whatever I'm working on outside. If bad weather has been predicted, I might go inside and check the radar to see what is bearing down on me. Because the farm is situated where three counties meet, it's easy to pinpoint on the weather radar what is coming my way.

Do you get a good cell phone signal at your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Excellent!
It's so good to be in GA. We drove thru SC and saw ACRES of peach trees.......
WHAT a beautiful sight.

Have you ever personally experienced a traumatic weather event?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really, I have experienced a few storms, floods, small tornadoes,but nothing devastating or deadly. What is your favorite part of traveling?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Conversations with the people in my car would be number 1.
Seeing 'new' things, would be 2nd.

What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,Its raining really hard right now, when it stops, I'll go outdoors and pull weeds out of the flower/vegetable beds. This afternoon I am going to gather some firewood, that was given to me, by a friend who is selling his property.Same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Goooood Morning!!
My daughter's bf graduates AIT today, so we will go to the ceremony then spend time with him. Pretty laid back day...Tomorrow we are going to Savannah!

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Twp.Tom

French toast, with local maple syrup, and orange juice*, How about you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Something at the Waffle House with my sister, BIL, and nephew. After that the nephew is riding along with me on a trip heading north and west for a few weeks.

How many nephews and nieces do you have?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Four Nephews, and one Niece, Do You have a large family?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

Do you make your own jam?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not made any in years, I do have a nice stash, from Friends and neighbors*. What is your favorite jam/jelly*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Last years Concord Grape Jam. I wish you could taste it.....OMGosh it's what the color purple should taste like!!
I have jammed Grape, Strawberry, Raspberry. So far my fav is Grape.
If I can, I am gonna bring home a butt-load of peaches from GA and make me some peach jam. 
DANG; peach jam? will that be good or what??. 
It's making me slobber thinking about it HA HA

Something good about the body aching at the end of a full day of canning....do you sit in your chair after 12+hours of hard work, and have a deep sense of accomplishment and satisfaction?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it is so very nice to enjoy the 'fruits', of your labor* Putting up food (canning,drying,freezing), is like insurance, that you will have something to eat*. Is there a lot of fresh produce, in the Southern states, at this time of the year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGOSH the trees are hanging with peaches....Peaches for DAYS.
Fresh produce stands EVERYWHERE.
I am in heaven.

What is the first thing to ache after a hard day of work?


----------



## roadless

My heart, no one to share my day with.

Are you a light packer for trips?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heck no, I pack to hunt bear!!! Food is the big thing I pack!!!

What is 1 thing you will do today to make the day amazing?


----------



## arnie

let consider having 2 doe rabbits filling their nest boxes with babys ,the goat giving over !/2 gallon milk a hen walking about with 8 new chicks ,collecting 4 dozen eggs from the hen house blooms on the tomato and potato plants corn n beans over ancle high, honey bees zoomin in n out of the hives ; shoat, calf n cow in shining health , all with my help /and its just the beginning of the day as the sun shines likely we'll make a trip through the hay field with the tedders . every day holds new 
amaseing adventures and wonderment living closer to the earth with natures clock .
Can you recall one moment when you decided to work tward a differint lifestyle to be a homesteader / farmer ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A moment?
For as long as I could remember, I make a 'menu' for the week, and base my shopping list off of that week.
8 years ago, I decided to 'plan' the kids whole school year before the first day started. I was feeling pretty ambitious.
And it's a good thing I did.
I contracted mono on Labor Day weekend, 2006.
I was flat on my back for WEEKS......sleeping up to 20 hours a day, but on average 16-18 hours a day, for WEEKS.
On the days I would have a burst of energy, I would run to the grocery store, load up on a weeks worth of groceries, then literally come home and sleep for hours.
It was during that time when I thought: This is insane, what if there was a REAL emergency, and I COULDN'T get to the store.......and that really set all my wheels in motion.
I was making amazing progress until 3 years ago; but make no mistake. When I land, on my feet, in another place, I will again be full steam ahead, and this time with no diversions, or distractions!!

Name one amazing thing you saw with your own two eyes today.


----------



## Twp.Tom

The escaped Holstein heifer getting the door closed behind her, after hours of trying to capture her* Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Jaclynne

I was given a guitar for my birthday, so I am learning to play.

Same question, do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not, but if I could? It would be a saxophone.

What is one thing you must accomplish today?


----------



## LT2108

I need to get some rest, it was a long night 

What is your current occupation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bartender / Server.
Soon to be food truck owner!

And yours?


----------



## LT2108

LE Sergeant/K9 handler 

Favorite food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Geek Foodie here....going to Savannah GA today simply for the food....
Seasonal food would be a big favorite; whatever is fresh and in season!!

Raised beds or row plant?


----------



## roadless

Neither,no yard right now. : (


What are you proud of?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My children.
My work ethic.
My oldest daughters bf (getting ready to go to Ranger school)
To be an American
When I am strong, and my head is held high, even when poop is being flung at my face mach speed.....when I wipe it off, and keep moving forward.....I am proud of myself!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I am proud of the human race*, despite all of the hate, sin, and violence in the world, I still see, and feel Love every day*; Optimist, or Pessimist?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Optimist, 90% of the time. Realist 10%.
I am that annoying person that finds the silver lining in the cloud!!

Good Morning!

Do you talk to your animals like they are people?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, that is the only language they understand?(I only have one that talks back*), Do you talk to yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Only complete conversations! HA HA
They twist their little heads at me, Bella, "huffs" at me, or grunts in 'disgust' at me!
I love my Jacks. They have SUCH a personality!!.
I talk to my Mocking bird when he stalks me out in the garden. Usually it's just a "hey buddy, good to see you".

When you go on road trips (over night with more than 4 hours of driving) do you pack a ton of food?


----------



## roadless

Oh no, part of the fun would be to eat at the local ma and pa diners.

Do you have a strict itinerary or do you wing it when traveling?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry,Late*, I usually travel with a plan, but if I see something that interests me,I will stop and check it out* 

Yes, I bring my Coleman cooler, Load it with water/juice food, I prefer to depend on me for food, rather than a restaurant,or convenience store.(Will still eat out, if there are still options). Do you feel that people are the same, everywhere you travel?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(1)I have a pretty good itinerary. 
Today, Go to Savannah. I have a map of the Historic district. I have a GPS to get me there. This is one of the loosest road trips I have experienced in years.
Usually (because it was for my son's hockey) it was a very strict Itinerary so that we could be on time....

(2) No. Folks in Philly are VERY different than the folks here in GA.
Sketchy folks are the same everywhere.
I have been blessed to be able to roam around the US and meet ALL KINDS of people!!


What 'thought' gets your blood pulsing (IE: Thinking about moving to the south is pretty exciting for me).


----------



## Twp.Tom

Danger, going fast, extreme challenges*; Do you enjoy the rush of Adrenaline, when doing these sort of things?, Scaredy cat, or Fearless?


----------



## arnie

on the local roads you would be trying to pass me as i'm takin it easy (why rush ) waveing at the porch sitters . not a fuddy duddy just burning the tires off and havein my head under the hood for a week to blow the motor up on sunday is in past memorys . better to go to Disney world  . I caught another swarm of honey bees yesterday evening ,and i'm hopeing they'r still in the hive . 
do you like working with honey bees ?


----------



## roadless

I never have but I am glad people do. I like honey!

What is your go to meal when you don't have much time?


----------



## LT2108

Gyros ......

What is your favorite show on Netflix?


----------



## roadless

I have enjoyed watching Twilight Zone and Alfred Hitchcock on Netflix. 


Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't have Netflix.

Do you watch any type of cooking / food shows?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have watched a bunch of them over the years*, I get really hungry when I watch them, and they motivate me to try different things in the kitchen*. I really Like 'Lidia's Italy", She makes some awesome Italian, my favorite*. Who is your favorite TV cook/chef?


----------



## vicker

Anthony Bourdain. I don't really watch the cooking shows. I like the food shows that show food culture in different places.

What is the highest point you have jumped from.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. oooooo I love Good Eats w Alton Brown / Chuck from Chuck's Day Off / Chef Anne from Secrets of a Restaurant Chef....

2. The garage roof (12 feet or so)....

Do you have to have meat with every meal?

(I had a Low Country Boil today in Savannah.......OMGosh it was AMAZING)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gooooood Morning!
You sure can tell the weather is changing.......don't see folks in here like ya did a month ago!!

What's on your do list today?


----------



## arnie

Makeing Hay While the sun shines. 
Do you have a something that takes presidence over every thing else for a few days every summer (and vacation doesn't count ) so you can make it through next winter .


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Canning.
Getting my tomatoes, apples, pears, grapes, raspberries in jars.
Seed saving.
Grabbing seeds from my sunflowers, cosmos and whatever else I plant so that I will be able to plant them again!!

What has you excited about this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The weather!-Sunny,Dry, and a high of 74!, Been absolutely near perfect here, the last few days.* What is your favorite spectator sport?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hockey without a doubt. SO kinetic!! 

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Auto racing*, (motorsports in general*), Do you speak a foreign language?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bit and pieces of Italian, Spanish, German......

What did you accomplish today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was able to get my garden planted* Do you ever wonder what other ST members look like, and when you see a photo of them,you are pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

There are a couple of folks on here that I had an image in my mind....and when they posted their photos....I was SPOT ON!! It was borderline creepy. HA HA (that I guessed so close).

Are you going to rest tomorrow, or do you have plans?


----------



## LT2108

I have to work tomorrow night  it's my Monday 

You?


----------



## arnie

another long hay day with mister massy fergison , hot n sunny here . do u like to make your own homemade ice cream ( I DO !! )


----------



## Laura Zone 5

you bet! I've got a couple of recipe books for ice cream exclusively!!

It's June 1rst. Do you feel like May FLEW by?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. I'll have to put the AC units in soon. I don't mind the heat until it gets 90 inside. I'll miss the breeze blowing through and the outside sounds.  
Although I got a bunch accomplished, I was hoping for more. It doesn't help that I can't work as hard while I'm healing from hurting my arm. But now, I just start sooner in the morning so I can work longer and more carefully instead. And I have to ask for help more often. I hate that! 
The dusk to dawn light just turned off, so time to start.

Do you get more satisfaction from the feeling of "I did it myself" or being part of a successful team effort? Or maybe just happy that the job is done with little or no aggravation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I learn something new (like hanging sheet rock) and I accomplish a task start to finish by myself, and it looks amazing? I LOVE that feeling of "I can learn a new thing and do it....and do it well".
I also love being part of a team. I prefer 'team' over individual.....but I can find satisfaction in both!!

What is your big June project?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*-I don't have a big project for this Month, just many small,'maintenance' type projects to do-it is finally drying up here, so I won't have to cut grass every 4 days!;June always seems to be the beginning of summer , schools out, gets hot, vacations-What is your favorite summer desert?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It would be ice cream, but ice cream on cobblers made from fresh fruit isn't too bad either.

Do you have and use a GPS?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sure do! And my daughter has one of them thar smarty phones! Plus I have road maps.

What do you do when you get home from a long car drive (more than 6 hours)?


----------



## sustainabilly

Take my shoes off and sigh. Put the house back in at home mode.

You going to make peach butter with some of the haul from your trip?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nawww. Taking some to a gal at work that asked me to bring 'em back.
Maybe make a cobbler / pie?
Eat 'em till I turn green? 

What is one thing you really need to get done tomorrow?


----------



## sustainabilly

Mow would have to be the priority, but it'll be too wet first thing. There's never just one thing that needs doing, though. Put a latch on the garden gate, move all the stone I'm using to rebuild a small wall/border to the work area, get all the rest of my veggie starts in the ground. That'll be first, at dawn. I know...I know, real late. Refused to buy started plants this year, but started them real late. I got some great tom. and bean varieties from Martin and stubborn me will grow them or bust! LOL 

Are you happiest when you have almost too much to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sometimes. When I am buried and up against a dead line? I am scary efficient, and deadly effective.
Sometimes (here in the last 3 years) it overwhelms me and I shut down. 
I am pulling out of the latter mode.....and being more like "me" every day (which is the first sentence!)

Do you mow on a rider, then with a push mower, then with a weed wacker?


----------



## sustainabilly

No riding mower. It's all done with a push mower. Then a little trimming. Not much. My helper (son) has been recovering from 2 knee surgeries since last Sept. so it's all my job for a while. Gotta do something to stay in shape, LOL. Really, it feels good to bust it and break a good sweat. A nice hot shower and look it all over after. The tiredness comes with a good feeling of accomplishment.

Time to defrost my old freezer (twice/yr). Do you have a frost free or is that a reg chore for you also?


----------



## arnie

I let the cows n horse mow the grass . so I guess I use a "Rider"
some may say i'm milkin the job .
I like to make my ow butter and icecream . but I have no problem using modern gadjets like the automatic ice cream maker .and the electric butter churn ; do you like having acsess to modern tool and asseriorys or would you like to be a pureist and toss most of modern tecnoligy aside


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I like to keep things simple, but I also embrace technology to a certain extent (like this computer) ; Are you a 'Modern', or an 'Old Fashioned', sort of person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If it makes life a little easier, then I use it.
Work smarter, not harder.

Do you consider your vet a friend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not Really? I really liked my old Vet ( gave me his home phone, told me to call 24/7 if needed!), but he sold the business and semi- retired. He sold his business to a very nice, young Lady vet-But the cost of care has skyrocketed! Do you try and learn all that you can about 'animal husbandry', to keep your Vet bills/visits, to a minimum?


----------



## arnie

yes giving shots /worming at home are rutien ,and less expencive when done at home .do you feel like a magnet for greese soon as you get in the tractor seat ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't say that I do Arnie, and I don't see any geese in your picture. When I make the first pass around the hay field mowing, I feel like every limb and branch on every tree or berry bush is out to get me. I worry more about ticks getting deposited than the slaps and scrapes I get.

Do you have a lot of ticks in the grass and woods where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They have been poppin' up, here and there, the last few weeks. I have not been attached* yet. Do you use deet, or off, to combat mosquitoes, and other insects from eating on you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Garlic. Smells like the devil, works like a charm!

What commercial on TV makes you laugh out loud?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Geico commercial, with the guy, and the little kids-'more is better'! I laugh out loud, at all the different ones*; Who has been the biggest influence on you, throughout your life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Who really 'loved' me? My first MIL Charmin. She believed in me, even when I was a really carppy person. Her loving 'the unloveable' is why I love teens and see such hope and promise in them...
I miss her so much.

Then for the last 24 years, my children. They have taught me more about life, love, and goodness than anyone on the face of the earth.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Mother, and Father, they were good people, hardworking, smart(couldn't fool em'), and they tried their best to instill good wholesome values, to my siblings and I. Are strawberries ripe, in your neck of the woods (we are about a week or two away)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have a few red ones...in a week or so I will go to the Upick and jam up a ton of berries!!

Are you expecting storms today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think there is a chance throughout the day, it's overcast,humid, and windy-good conditions for unstable weather. 80 degrees, looks like its stormin' in Michigan now.; What is your strongest Homesteading skill?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My work ethic, my desire to learn, and my ability to admit when I am wrong.

Yours?


----------



## arnie

being a jack of all trades; so to speak . being good with animals , gardening , cooking, canning, building , and mechanicing . all these jobs are included in every day life on the homestead . same ? once more .


----------



## Twp.Tom

My strongest skill, would be that of a student/observer. Hard to believe, but I think that I learn something new everyday. It is a blessing to have this knowledge available to me, through Friends, neighbors, this Forum*, the internet, and good old trial and error*. Is there anyone, who you ask for advice, when you are stuck with a problem, and can't figure things out-or do you rely on yourself, to find the way?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am stunned and amazed at what you can learn on YouTube!
When it comes to computers/smart phones, I ask my kids.
Everything else I go to the library, this forum, and YouTube!

After a hard days work, what hurts first; your back or your feet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Back has always hurt more, It's the next mornings, that are a doozy!; Do you fall asleep fast, after having worked really hard?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Like a ton of bricks off a building. But staying asleep is another thing!!

You expecting storms tomorrow?


----------



## arnie

not bad storms but rain I guess we need it to keep the grass growing for the livestock. and the gardens .
do you leave light on in the house all night ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have nightlights in most of the rooms of the house, and I have motion lights on every corner of the house. With all the windows, I can see when one of those motion lights kicks on. 
Plus, the Jacks go bonkers when they hear anything outside!!

How do you keep the weeds down in your garden?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I cultivate, and hand pull, after rain-when first planted. If it turns out to be a dry summer, I mulch with straw, If it is wet, I just cultivate by hoe, until the plants begin to grow. It seems like early care/weeding is critical, as the season wears on , I sucker, and let things go. ; Have you ever made/used, 'compost/manure tea' , on your garden, early in the growing season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have tried to make compost, but I do not have all the materials to get the job done!!

Do you make your own dog treats?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I give the little dogs 'animal crackers', for treats, and we call them 'Oh Boy's'. (The dogs will come a runnin'), Have you ever tried to mix a shovel full of chicken litter, and water, in a five gallon bucket-let soak, and mix for a couple of days, and then pour around the base of your plants-for fertilizer?


----------



## Qminator

No, but sounds like a great idea, I'll have to try that this week!

Do you have kids?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3 adult

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1 adult, ; Do you like to 'decorate', or do you keep things 'plain/simple', on the Homestead?


----------



## arnie

plain and simple a possible but it seems that most of the tools I use in my kitchen . are antuqie ( at first they were just hand me downs to me ) like the cast iron pots n pans ,enamel ware, grain mill, pasturizer stove n fridge huoser cabenit are thought of a dÃ©cor .
as for weed control I tractor till', roto till chop pull n hoe enough to get by and grt the crop .likely i'll never make it to better homes n garden magizeen, and eventulay run the sickle bar mower over every thing before digging potatoes . but the idea to me is to fill the root cellar and canning jars .
Are you thinking of making lots of and differint types of pickles ,relish ,and krout soon .


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Arnie*, pickling has become one of my favorite times of the season*. I Pickle beets,bread/butter, and dill pickles. I have pickled cauliflower, yellow sweet peppers, and garlic(my favorite). Here is a picture of some of last years pickles: Do you like to try different recipes for picklin', or do you stick to the 'Tried and True'?


----------



## arnie

both gotta have the tried n true but with differint ingredients as the gardens never seem to be the same things like chow chow ,n gardienia always change .a couple I made some chow chow with red cabbage and a bunch of extra stuff from the garden (peppers cukes green matos onions ) and it got rave reviews and requiest for more .but alas with no recipe I cannot repeat it 
have you ever made something in the kitchen that turned out "GREAT" and try as you might could not get it the same again ?? this happened to me with chicken catchatory .
at least I got it right once :-}


----------



## notwyse

Yes I did...chicken with a pinenut and parmisian sauce. Do you like NPR?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, I really don't like any talk radio.

How do you receive news? Net, TV, Paper....


----------



## notwyse

Sometimes TV. Burial or cremation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Burial. Cheap, cheap cheap. Kid know...SUPER cheap, cause I'm dead, and I don't know if I am in a 10,000.00 coffin or a cereal box! HA HA

What's on your to do list today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning. another dog grooming session, pull some weeds, go to visit a local farm and pick up some strawberries*; Same Question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!!
Lots of cleaning weird things: Light fixture in the kitchen; top of the cabinets and fridge. 
Light fixture in foyer, and air vent. Replace light bulbs in a couple of rooms. Weed 2 raised beds, make an appt. for geting ma tires for ma daughters car, laundry.
Then I go to work, 4-11pm.

Is your garden growing along nicely?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it is growing good(the plants*), looking forward to watching the seeds germinate, and bust through the ground*.We got a good 'soaker' yesterday, that should help them along.; What brought you to Homesteading Today?


----------



## notwyse

Spinach bolting. Tomatoes plants look good. Something eating most of it. Harvest some beets today. Are you planning anything special this summer?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Selling my house, moving to a new location. 
OR
Going to jail. HA HA JUST KIDDING.

What is your "June" project?


----------



## kilgrosh

Building a compost bin and removing a concrete sidewalk from the middle of my back yard. 

Your house is on fire and you have time to grab one item. what would it be? 
(Your family is safe by the way)


----------



## notwyse

My photos....or my purse. Darn. Can't I use two hands? What is your idea of a perfect day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peace, deep inner peace. Joy and laughter; spent with all 3 of my children.
One day, soon, this will be my 'new normal'!!

Describe your perfect day?


----------



## notwyse

Sharing laughter with family and friends. The feelings that come from solidarity. What is the best thing you have ever done for yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I got my self to the hospital, when I was having a heart attack*, the Drs. saved my life-it helped me to stop smoking cigarettes too. Have you ever been so scared, that you thought you might die?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, a few times. 
Blood infection and a fever of 105.5 and climbing....
Double pnemonia so bad I felt like I was drowning...
Yeah. Super scary stuff!

Do you go to the doc for annual check ups or do you wait till you are sick sick sick before you go?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I prefer to wait until I need the services of the Dr. before going (I try to stay away). Have you had the same primary care Dr. for a long time, and is He/She, someone, that you highly recommend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I saw a PA (physicians assistant) for YEARS (never saw my GP) and loved her.
She moved on in 2012......it was a great move for her.
My GP, yes, I highly recommend him. Laid back, asks me what *I* want to do, etc.
Not a big drug pusher (as I told him I don't want to be a zombie ha ha).

Have an amazing day!!

What garden plant / veggie do you have more than 10 planted?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tomatoes* -13 of them, What type of Spring veggies, or fruit, is ready to harvest, in your area?


----------



## notwyse

Apricots... Spinach....beets. We have the only garden close. What is your dream?


----------



## arnie

what a question to to ask a dreamer ; If I could wish upon a star. I would love to never hear a harsh word ... but mostly I dream of finding a girl life partner with simalr goals ; to continue shareing living life close to nature with .down sizeing somewhat. the farming spend more time with just enough livestock and gardens to have plenty .though I have plenty of relatives living close it would be nice to have some closer family living near . perhaps in the same area or same farm .
do you think you could be happy as a 9 to 5 er ; no gardens or animals no canning or root cellar ,just stop for take out on the way home ?


----------



## elkhound

i would be miserable.

ever tree a bear with them mtn curs.


----------



## arnie

they have treed plenty of **** ,even a couple bobcats ,skunks messing with the honey bees don't stand a chance ;I know they have chased off cyoutes and fox even bear but i never saw one in a tree ; as i don't hunt them i have listeded to them tree for an hour or more up on the hill sides ridges i don't go to them .while loading a very big stubourn and mad sow, my helper had a rope on he leg pulling through the truck racks ,and i was in front of her with a pice of plywood moveing her an inch at a time up the shoot he slipped and a 500 pound sow was trying her best to get a bite on me both of those grabed her by the nose and ear stoping her i had not even known they were watching . i'v been sold on this type of dog ever since and don't worry about children or meter readers getting mauled they seem to know good from evil . Do you have to take care of your dogs or are you under there care ?


----------



## elkhound

i am owned by a elkhound...lol

do you raise pups from your mtn curs?if not where did you get said dogs?


----------



## notwyse

My dog is a schnauzer poodle mix. Best rescue pup ever! Shhhhhhh....she doesn't know she is a dog. What is your favorite fair food?


----------



## arnie

a local breeder **** hunter had some 7 month old pups for sale . I was having trouble loseing chickens to varmits so I got a female after a few days of "takeing up" with her I turned her loose on the farm and my varmit problems stoped . she is a registered dog turns out she was from an old blood line desended from a great hunter named "Juke box" I got another good trained to squirrel and **** male dog that next summer . though I didn't want to raise any more pups; they out smarted me this spring and I had 2 litters at once I just gave the last pup away last week . were you ever happy and sad at the same time? I was happy that he was going to a good home of a squreil hunter ;but sad as I was starting to get attached to it . with 4 on the feed bill I didn't need another ,


----------



## elkhound

i have heard of juke box before.he was suppose to been an outstanding dog.

sorry yall i sorta derailed yalls thread i was interested in arnies cur dogs.are your dogs double dew clawed..my grandaddy had a mtn cur named jack that was.jack had a different bark for different varmints he was after or had bayed up or treed.


----------



## elkhound

our local agriculture fair has these big loaded baked taters...yummm

what this summers goals on the homestead


----------



## arnie

fair food = ice cream philly cheese steak you ?


----------



## notwyse

Oh my...candy apples...funnel cake...cotten candy...polish sausage. And if I have room battered onion. What do you want your dog to learn?


----------



## elkhound

hand signals...my old female elkhound would work off a few basic hand signals.only dog i ever owned that way before.

what are you harvesting currently?


----------



## notwyse

Beets and spinach. Had some apricots..... But my fruit is minimal this year. Do you like to read?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, I really,really enjoy reading. I want to learn, all that I can. Do You read more books/magazines, or do You read mostly on the computer?


----------



## notwyse

Books are my preferred method. I feel decadent when I get to read. I love books that make me look at things differently. I also love survival books. Do you have a guilty TV pleasure?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not really been watching much TV, the last few years-I rarely turn it on anymore. I enjoy PBS, some sporting events, and the weather channel. What is your favorite TV entertainment?


----------



## notwyse

Documentarys. Teach me and I am happy. Coffee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, two cups every morning. Used to drink it all day,cut wayyy back. Black, or cream and sugar?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gooooooooood Morning!!
Cream and sugar!

Do young people invigorate you, or aggravate you?


----------



## notwyse

Both. I think seeing the world thru young eyes is important. I love kids....Do you live for today or tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Right Now!, That is all that we really have?-Have You ever had a major 'Court Battle'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope, Praise the Lord.

What is your hope for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Laura**,That my meeting with my Atty., goes well!; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning young man!!
My hope for this day is that my daughter is healed, and will resume training starting Monday. 
That I can stay focused, positive and driven.
That the new tires I am having put on my car today are PERFECT!!

If you could paint a picture, what would it look like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It would be very bright and colorful, and it would be an 'outdoor, natural scene'.; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The sky would be blue with a whisp of white, the ocean would be blue green with little bits of white and the wave foam and crash on the rocks, the sand would be almost white, with a texture to it. The trees, palm trees, lemon, orange, fig trees would be vibrant green and heavy with their fruit. 
You would be able to 'smell and feel' this painting, because it's so vivid, so real...

Does it irritate you when people use 'pat, catch phrases'?
((IE: "Bloom where you're planted" or "God helps those who help themselves"))


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not so much, those kinds of things don't irritate me. What do You Love most about people?

*Have a great Day


----------



## Laura Zone 5

They are all different, but at the end of the day, they are all the same.
I love the diversity in their passions, their dreams, their hopes.
I love the 'potential' every human has in them
I really love to watch that potential come to fruition 
I love to hear their stories, their lives, their experiences.
I truly, really do love people

YOU have an amazing day!!

When you die, what 3 words will folks think of when they think of you?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't have to build an empire, be elected to high office, record a top song, or write a best seller, if people would just say with the same feeling and reverence "she was *a good woman*" like when they speak of my grandmother, then I'd consider that a successful life.

What about you, what three words do you want said of you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

We Miss Tom* Lol*****, What was the most important lesson You have learned in Life,so far?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OOOOOOOOOO I can only pick one?
Most important lesson; Doing things like God doesn't exist, is never going to work out well for me. 
God, can be trusted. 
THAT is a lesson, most important yes, that I keep learning / seeing over and over in my life.

How about you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Do the best you can*; Tell me about the most amazing food, that you have ever eaten?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chocolate truffles in Savannah GA made by for real, Chef / chocolatiers!
OMG the best 50.00 I have ever spent.
Right next to that? A low country boil.
And the SLAMMING sauce my daughter made this week. 
Can you say blessed to have a Chef in the house?

You?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I have this stuffed chicken breast I make with a candied bacon, onion, and raspberry sauce that everyone just loves.

Got any Baby animals right now?


----------



## arnie

bottle baby lamanchia doeling; just gave the last of "15" pups away hens are comeing in with little chicks . theres 3 litters of rabbits . I think I am a Baby mama .
it seems that forever saterday night was pizza night In our house and it was 'is" a little celibration ( I must add that in Chicago pizza really was good )
is there a day of the week that you assochiate with a certain meal . wensday spgiatti night, sunday roast beef . that you tend to carry on still ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, we are all about the variety. 

What is your 'guilty pleasure' as far as food goes....


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cheese!!!!!!, Im very fond of different kinds of Cheese!!!!!, Dill Havarti is the best*,; Do you ever 'snack',. in the evenings. I am savoring nachos, and homemade salsa-right now* Mmmmm*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tuesday-Saturday I eat dinner between 11pm and 12 am when I get home from work.
Sun and Mon nights I will have ice cream after dinner. (round 9 pm)

What gets 'under your skin' quickly?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Blatant, in your face, unprovoked insults, theft, abuse, neglect of children,and animals, waste, crime,lies, (You would think i was talking about government huh?)......, I try not to let things like this bother me, I am still learning how best to react to the above. have you ever watched the show' What would You Do'?, with John Quinones?- Will you make a stand, and say or do something, about another person doing wrong-or do You remain 'un-involved'?


----------



## roadless

I don't think I could stand by if someone was being mistreated if I believed I could help.
If I couldn't personally help I would try to find one who could.

What are you up to today?


----------



## notwyse

Working to get a vacation home rental ready. Grouted the shower....cleaned up some old furniture. Now I will go shampoo some carpet and upholstery. Going to pickle dome beets a bit later out of the garden. Do you pick up hitchhikers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. No way. 

Have you ever paid for the persons order (at a drive thru window) that is in the car behind you "just because"?


----------



## LT2108

Yes I have a couple times

Have you "payed it forward"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Indeed I have. It is especially 'fun' when the receiver has NO idea who did it!

What's the 'high' temp at your place today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, The high today, is forecast to be 74 f. Did You get any 'heavy' rains this weekend?


----------



## notwyse

We didn't get any this year. Can you mouth a horse?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have a lot of experience riding horses?I never got into horseback riding. Can you ride a dirt bike?


----------



## no really

Yeah, a few times, lots of horses around here. 

Have you ever palpated a cow?

Dang, did it again posted to late.

Yeah, love to ride dirt bikes. 

Have you ever palpated a cow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I helped with 'puppy whelping', and assisted my late wife, with goat birth? (She was the 'expert'*) Have you worked on a ranch. with cattle, or a dairy?


----------



## notwyse

Yep. Weighed milk for a dairy...worked riding pens in a feedlot. Oh...does that count? Do you know the gestation of a pig?


----------



## no really

Grew up on a ranch, beef cattle, but we do have personal use dairy cows and goats. 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

1) pig gestation- about, 3 months, 3 weeks, and 3 days*
2) I have never worked on a ranch or a dairy, the area I have lived most of my life, is mostly agricultural (crops).; What was the 'best job', You have ever had?


----------



## notwyse

Working sales for a vet supply company....but prefer self employed. Do you enjoy picnics?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do!, I was invited to a Friends camp at the State park, down the road, this weekend, had a great time*, did not want to leave! ; Is water plentiful, or valuable, where you live?


----------



## notwyse

Very arid. But I am close to the river which delivers most of the state water. What is your favorite garden vegetable to grow and why?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I absolutely love cucumber salads!-when they become ripe&ready, the weather is beginning to get hot, and this treat seems to be my favorite 'cool me down' snack. Same question?


----------



## notwyse

The beets. If the squirrel and lizard population let's them get over two inches I will take them to harvest....not so lucky with all the other stuff. Do you take a day off?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, Every day, is a 'day off'-I am retired* (always something to do!) What are your plans for retirement?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

To never do it. I want to work till the day I die. (says me now, ask me again in 20 years, but I have a feeling I will say the same thing)

Do you do regular vehicle maintenance or do you wait till something breaks?


----------



## vicker

About 50/50. I don't rotate tires like I should. I check and chane the oil. I've been know to forget about air filters...

We had my dad's memorial today. I got to choose the scriptures and the hymns. It went very nicely and the lady preacher did a really great job. 

What is your favorite hymn?


----------



## notwyse

How great thou art. I am going with my siblings to scatter my mothers ashes in Idaho next week. Still thinking of what to do for our memorial. What gives you peace?


----------



## roadless

When I am completely absorbed in the present. No mourning the past or fear of the future.

Same question


----------



## vicker

The seventeenth chapter of John. It tells me everything I've ever needed to know. 

Have you ever smelled the inside of a pickle barrel?


----------



## roadless

No, but I've led a sheltered life.

Sweet or dill pickles?


----------



## notwyse

Both...dills being best if I want to eat the whole jar. Do you like bats?


----------



## solsikkefarms

I'm from Wisconsin, of course I Love brats.... But not Bats.... 
Speaking of Brats Beer Brats are the best of course, in Pabst Blue Ribbon Bear.. omg, yum. Like mine with onions and kraut, and ketchup. lol

How do you take your Brat?


----------



## vicker

I do. They're kinda freaky when you see them up close, but I like them. 

How is an egg like the ocean? 

I once went through a very thorough psychological evaluation and that question has always bugged me. I told them they both potentially contained life. How IS an egg like the ocean?


----------



## vicker

With sautÃ©ed onions and peppers, mustard, a little ketchup, and tobacco sauce. 

How is an egg like the ocean?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Egg: Thin 'crust' keeps it contained.
Ocean: Earth is the oceans shell, keeping it contained.

Egg: When consumed in moderation, eggs are full of nutrition.
Ocean: Ditto

Where did you meet your 'newest' friend in your social circle?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I have met my latest Friend, from his association,to another Friend. Is it really Foggy this Morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning Friend!
Nope, but the rain 'for days' is on it's way!!

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Have a court deposition this morning, so I am up and about preparing for an early departure*.( It is like a cloud of fog here*) Are you excited, about the inevitable change to come. I sure am*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah.....I think I am.
6 months ago, it terrified me.
3 months ago, it started to turn from 'insecure thumb sucking/hand wringing' to "hey, I can do this".
Today.....my only 'hang ups' are 'who's gonna drive the moving truck with the miata in tow' and 'where am I gonna put all this crap'!!!!
I don't spend days ruminating over crushed dreams......I spend my days figuring out where I'm gonna land on my feet down south!!

God Speed this morning!

Do you embrace change, or do you love routine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I embrace it, good and bad-cause it's gonna happen, weather I like it or not* Do you daydream ever?,and does it stimulate your creativity? (I do*,this is me dreaming*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

What a handsome young man!
In my mind 'day dreaming' means off in fantasy land......so I don't day dream....but I am a planner / scenario worker if that is what you mean!!

Do you tend to over think, or are you just a go for it type?


----------



## Twp.Tom

(Thank you for the compliment, I just blushed*)I should think more often, I believe I am a 'reactionary', still working on tethering my reactions*. I say go for it!, just like Butch Cassidy, and the Sundance kid-jumping off the cliff! What calms your inner spirit?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The Ocean.
Nov. 2013 the kids and I were on the beaches of Bonita Springs.
Walking from the parking lot to the beach I could feel the weight of the world melting off my shoulders. As my feet gently pressed into the sand, I could feel the stress and worry load lighten with every step. Spreading out my towel, felt 'comfortable, right' and when I walked into the Gulf, it was like being washed clean....new, fresh.
The sun on my skin was like a sweet gentle kiss from God, warming me to my soul.
Yeah......the ocean, for sure.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

( You sure have a way with words*)The Forest-when I am by myself, at any time of the year. It is peaceful,natural,and find myself able to slow down, and think ,while there*. Do You have a calling, or ever wonder what your 'calling', might be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Calling?
Passions....food, people, service, teens (the unloveable kind ;-)
Somewhere in those passions, is my calling, I am hoping to discover it, and do His Work!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

To have a positive influence on people I meet on my path, help when possible, and be kind.What is your greatest passion? (skill, hobby, thought, feeling)


*Have an excellent day!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Greatest passion?
Service. I love to serve.

You?

Have an amazing day too!!


----------



## Revas83

Greatest passion is serving others as well. I am a servant by nature, and that is my heart. It fits that I would be a cashier =)


What is the bravest thing you have done?


----------



## littlejoe

I am not brave, but I do take calculated risks, and know what I am capable of. I leave the rest up to dummies that think they can, or to others who think the risk is worth the reward. Some have far more skills than I, in those areas.

I can think in an instant, or let that instant pass. I think...? It's kept me out of trouble so far.

Some have called me crazy, but I know my limitations. I think it's far from stupid.

The biggest risk I've ever taken, and the most nervous I have ever been, was when I started my own business. I MADE it work. Their was a cost to doing it, that I paid.
............
You satisfied with where you are at? And if not, what do you intend on changing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am changing my geography!! WHOOO HOOOO!!!

Did you realize that this Friday, is the 13th AND there is a full moon??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Yes, I saw that posted of FB*. Are you superstitious?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Top of the Morning to you Sir!

Not 'seriously' superstitious......but I am OCD, so the #3, things in 3's, etc, well that's a quirk of mine!!

Did everything go as planned yesterday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good day*, Yes everything went well*,today, another day of meetings.:Have you ever been questioned by a Lawyer ? (It was like the 'big', interiew!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No I have not. 

Do you have your ear(s) pierced?


----------



## arnie

yes .I suppose the reason for the deposition would make a big difference . while working I had to deal with a "Do we sue em and how " shister lawyer . whos client clamed to have injured himself driving through my jobsite . lots of questions trying to trick you into saying that you were negligent in traffic control . the company lawyer was very good and by being honest I came out ok . 
the heat of summer has desended upon us here id it seem like spring just went by to fast


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, It has been beautiful here in N. Ohio, this past few weeks, finally beginning to warm up a bit-no heat wave, or dry spell yet. No pierced ears, or any other body part*. My Nephew, is a body piercer, and he is at a piercing expo, in Vegas right now.I have no inclination to get pierced, but I also can see it as body art, just not for me*. Would You like to decorate, with shiny piercings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
Toooooooo chicken!!
I had my ears double pierced when I was 17......passed out cold on the floor.
If I could? I would do my nose.

What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get caught up on chores, here at home.; Have You had any really Hot weather , where you live-this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Maybe 2 days? It's very 'cool' here. Not real 'rainy' (normal amounts) but cool....
The weeds in my garden LOVE IT!!

Are you planning to vacation somewhere this summer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Vacation this summer, I do plan on taking several 'day trips', throughout the season. My dogs have never been watched by anyone else, for an extended period of time. Do You have someone to take care of your pets/animals, when You go away?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now yes, but that will change when I move. 
I will either take them with or if I can find a great vet and it's a short trip, kennel them. EVEN BETTER if I can make friends w someone who will watch them for me!!

What is your biggest hope for the day today?


----------



## notwyse

Not unless I travel by myself. Good morning! Glad people are up somewhere. Do you collect rocks or jewels?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I just put a 60lb box of gemstones in storage!! My son is an oober rock hound, and collected those stones while "gem-mining" in NC!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning to You!,I just hope, and want to make it, until bedtime*, I am a 'rockhound', been collecting beautiful stone for many years. Colored granite, is my favorite*. I am not into jewelry, I would probably lose , or damage it*. Do You ever meditate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like sit still and pontificate the meaning of life and such?
No...not really.
I need to make 'space' every day to spend time; quietly...focusing on my breathing.

Did I misunderstand the meaning of 'meditate'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No You didn't, I think meditation can take on different forms. When I meditate, I focus, in deep thought, it helps calm me?-; Have You ever used visualization techniques, to accomplish something difficult, or technical*(see yourself doing something, over and over, before You do it?)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. 
When my insomnia and night terrors were at their peak, I would visualize laying on the beach, and the waves gently lapping up on my feet, then my ankels, calves, knees, etc, until that 'calm, relaxed' feeling consumed me and I could catch a few minutes of rest.

I was always told that this was (visualization) New Agey, Witchcrafty, etc. and bad, so I stayed far away...once I broke free of that lie, it really helped when I was in some tough times.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have, I don't believe that there is anything wrong with it? The Mind is a very powerful thing! I used it (visualization), when I was Powerlifting, it really helped me accomplish some great feats! Have insects been a problem this season, where You live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet.....praying they will stay far far away!!

Do you have snakes in your garden?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just gardener snakes, nothing poisonous up here (occasional copperhead). Have You ever cut hair (grooming), people, or animals?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Buzzed my boys head for YEARS.......

Palm tree or Evergreen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I want Both! lol, The palm trees sure look good after Christmas, for a few months*. Is there anything in particular, that You would really like to learn?


* Have an excellent day!


----------



## arnie

there are snakes in them thar hills . I'v seen a couple over the years .they tend to avoid cultivated areas preferring the cover of junk or rock piles .the only shells fired from the old shotgun have been to dispatch them . as you are moveing south get ready . as I did when leaveing the great frozen north land they live in the warmer parts of the country . Do you end up spending extra time at the feed store or other coffee drinkers hang out .cause you just gotta shoot the breese or catch up on local happenings with other community members, Be nice to be able to type faster !


----------



## notwyse

Going to the "local" grocery store is a social event for me. I can count on seeing at least one person I know. Do you volunteer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not Volunteered for any major organizations, but I do like to pitch in and help locally, whenever I see a need.*Yes I do Arnie*, I live alone, so when I go out, and I am around people, I can really talk! We have a Lil' Country Store near me, nicest folks run it, if they are not busy, I like to stop and go over local happenings. I just now returned from the Feed store, nice folks there too! Stopped at my friends farm, and the kids just hooked me up with fresh strawberries, little zucchini's, and the first pickin' of cukes*. Are Folks pretty Friendly in Your neck of the woods?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not know! My neighbor to the west is friendly, my neighbors to there east.....eh, not so much, but they are not UN friendly or a bother.

What is your big 'to do ' today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning! Nothing 'Big', just lots of 'Little, to do's. I may go into town this Morning,it is the Annual Citywide sales, i really enjoy looking at all the stuff. I have too much 'stuff', so I am pretty particular about what I may buy. Do You enjoy visiting Flea markets, Auctions, and yard Sales?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
I do, but I rarely have the time to peruse!

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I don't believe in ghosts*, My hair stands on end sometimes-that is my paranormal radar. There does seems to be a lot of unexplained activity, but there is a lot, that we do not understand. I have never saw a ghost, so I do not believe. Do You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Very, very much so.

Do you ever have an 'unexplainable' uncomfortable 'feeling' when you go to certain places?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes occasionally, I will be somewhere, and the place gives me the 'willy's'. Sometimes I find myself in an unsafe, or uncomfortable situation, and I act accordingly. I try to be very aware of my surroundings. Have you ever had to run, or fight, for your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Physically? Yes.
Mentally / Emotionally? OH yes.

Do you ever feel like you are being pointed in a direction or given confirmation per your prayers, thru everyday things? 

(IE: My oldest and I have talked a lot about opening a restaurant / bakery by a Base so that the men and women in the Armed services could get a low cost high quality meal, for not a lot of $$....................and last night we were watching Food TV: and one of the restaurants featured? Was a man, who bought his fav. restaurant, next to a base (retired Army himself) and serves good food at a low price and 85% of his business is MILITARY.) Stuff like that.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I try to move in a good direction, when I don't know what to do-I Pray* I have prayed, and it led me to a place that I needed to be-I would call that Divine intervention?Is there someone that You can count on for Good, Honest, Un-biased advise?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Is there such a thing as un-biased? HA HA

My kids are pretty level headed; but if it's a question not appropriate for a parent / child to discuss.....I ask around, but I do not have a 'friend' that possess all 3 qualities at the same time!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Have Family, Friends, and a Conscience , I glean from them -and try to make decisions - (hard to do sometimes, lol)-good point, it seems everyone can be biased to some extent*.; Do You have a favorite zucchini recipe? ( I am going to try the baked/broiled, seasoned, and cheesed version-I saw on FB)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I like them sauted with squash, tomatoes and green beans!

Do you sell on Ebay?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to, in the winter when I had time. It was a lot of fun in the past, I felt it became saturated, and 'over-commercialized', I think my last sale was about 7 years ago. My specialty was non-electric Lamps, and lanterns-Coleman/Aladdin/ and asst oil lamps. I did have 100% positive feedback!; Do You have any collections?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not have tangible collections. I am a collector of memories! (ok and a LOT of photos)

Is your weather 'unseasonably' cool?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes a cool front is moving through our area today, high of 73 today-cool crisp full moon tonight, low in the 40's*. Do You Vote, at every Election/voting day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used too.
I firmly believe it is rigged, and my vote is a.....ok, no soap box!!

Do you have faith in the elected officials?


----------



## notwyse

No. I vote occasionally. But I have no faith. I think politics are for the most part corrupted. It is another broken system. Do you believe we can remain a super power and spend billions on wars?


----------



## sustainabilly

No.

The question isn't how strong we are militarily. It is, how strong are we commercially? Trade is the real power. In a very real historical sense, it has always been that way. The military arm of a gov't simply enforces those trade motivated decisions. Had a lot more typed out, cut it because...this isn't the politics forum.

"Billions" is a misnomer to people like me; an inconceivable amount of $$$. Do I think we should spend billions on war? No. Should we spend responsibly (a joke when you consider who makes the decisions) on defense? Yes.

When all is said and done, will it help? Probably not. Ultimately, most governments will bend to the will of their populace (or vice versa) simply because the populace and the government have enough in common to reach some sort of popular consensus. Probably not a very popular opinion around these parts. That shouldn't come as a big surprise. Also, not how I would have it if my opinion mattered. Yet, wearing rose colored glasses don't make your green grapes purple.

What's been your biggest gardening disappointment so far this season?


----------



## notwyse

The biggest was probably the almonds. I looked at the tree three days ago. All was well. Yesterday stripped bare except for two half eating. Only a handful of apricots this year.... And less plums. But it did look as if I was getting almonds....not. Do you think having more is better or doing more with less?


----------



## sustainabilly

First. Doing more with less. Because, that will get you more no matter what the scale. Itty-bitty or well to do, the formula works out the same. What does Dave Ramsey say? Live like no one else so you can live like no one else.

Does your area have well defined rainy seasons and dry seasons or is it kind of mixed up?


----------



## notwyse

Oh no....got the dry down pat. Water is a precious commodity. How bout there?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I live about 35 miles South,of Lake Erie*, and we are on the second consecutive season , of below average Temps, and above average rainfall. Water is abundant. My monthly water bill is $25.00, and I am also blessed with a large pond, a cistern, and a well. I try not to take it for granted. Are You spending time relaxing, outside, on this fine Summer evening-Full Moon,Friday the 13th- I just have to Howl! owooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## arnie

going out now to make sure I see the full strawberry moon on fri the 13th . Hope my luck holds out ; so far so good . sposed to be great weather this weekend . do you get to make a big deal or take advantage of the hall mark holidays ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie*, I do enjoy Holidays, cause most everyone is having a good time, and Happy*, The next big one is the 4th, What have You got planned for the July 4th*****?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's my oldest daughters b-day. She and my son will be in the 4th of July parade in town. Feasting and fireworks are on the docket for the evening!

You?


----------



## roadless

I will be going to the Pittsburgh area for a family reunion. 

What are your 4th of July plans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*I have not made any plans yet, One of my sisters usually has a picnic at her house, I will probably spend the day there visiting, and then watch fireworks from my backyard, as my neighbors usually have an awesome display.; Have You ever attended a large 4th of July celebration, In nearby Cleveland, I have attended the annual 'Festival of Freedom', at Edgewater Park,on Lake Erie-attendance is often over 100,000!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Gooood Morning!
Yes. A parade in one town, and a huge fireworks display in another town (by the lake).
4th of July is a VERY busy day for us!!

Do you have the usual suspects (burgers and dogs) for supper on the 4th, or do you do something different?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It varies, from year to year. I sure miss my Folks at the Holiday, My father would call us up individually(my siblings,and I), and ask us what we wanted(steak, chicken,ribs..) I like just about anything on the grill*,not too picky about grillin'*. If You go to a potluck picnic/dinner, what do You usually bring-whats your specialty?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If it's a meat: Smoked pork butt w home made bbq
Veggie? Home made mac and cheese
Sweet? Depends on the group and the season!!

If you could do ANYTHING today, what would it be?


----------



## notwyse

Talk to my mother. Though I will do that as I decide how to transport her ashes. I just wish she could talk back. And you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Find someone to take care of my Homestead, and hit the road, on a Worldwide Vacation, visiting all of the places I have dreamed about-thats what I would like to do*; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Be settling in my new home/location and setting up the restaurant / bakery I have always dreamed of owning!!

What quality or character trait are you actively trying to eliminate from your life?


----------



## notwyse

Judgment. That little voice inside my head...that makes my tongue wag. You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fear
Negative Self-Talk
Anger/Bitterness. That's really the big one, as it is like drinking Drain-O and expecting someone else to die!! HA HA 

What quality are you trying to add into your life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I want to 'give' more, cause I can't take it with me*. Could You 'survive'. out of a backpack?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh yeah. Easily.
(can I take the Jacks and put packs on them too? 

What are you gonna get done today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to do Housework, yardwork, and mow the lawn.Then later,after dinner, I will socialize, with some Friends*. How about You?


Enjoy The day***


----------



## notwyse

Packing for a road trip...two weeks starting tomorrow. I will clean house.. Tie up loose ends and make a dinner for seven.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

GOOOOD Morning!!

Today?
Weed, paper and grass my raised beds
Make a menu, list, clip coupons, and grocery shop.
Pack 10 boxes and take them to storage.
Pay bills
Get a bank dep together for tomorrow
List a couple of items on Ebay
Take a car load to Good will
Eat, then pass out!!

What is the greatest thing about today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, The greatest thing about today, is: its quiet,and peaceful, the Sun is shining,and we are have another day, to Live our Lives*-Just being here,is great***Did You learn a lot from your Father-Does Your fathers influence, weigh heavily, in Your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My dad taught me how to bait a hook, fish, and take the fish off the hook. He taught me my work ethic. He told me for as long as I can remember "never depend on a man for your money, make it yourself". He loves to garden, and cook, as do I.
He taught me how to buy a car, how to tell when people were lying, and how to be hard nosed and tenacious. Those are the honorable things that influenced me.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Father taught me many,many things-but the one that stand s out-is 'Integrity'-, 'A man is only as good,as his word' *. ; What is for breakfast this Morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee and probably a granola bar. 

What's for supper tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Left-overs, Pork chops, grilled Zucchini,and rice and beans**; Are You a 'seedsaver'?(flowers/veggies)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. Mostly flowers but a few pepper / herbs type seeds.

How often do you 'weed' your garden?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Usually, I will spend time, twice-early in the season, then as summer comes, and my plants grow, I only pull the large 'nuisance' weeds. When I weed, I use a pronged hand cultivator, to help loosed up the soil/weeds. Do You use 'Miracle Grow', on your garden plants?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. I fuss with the soil, rotate crops, etc. I really don't like putting that stuff into my food.

Have you ever been in a position where you had no idea the outcome, but forged ahead anyway?


----------



## roadless

Everyday.

Any Father's Day plans?


----------



## arnie

think i'll put a good steak on the charcoal grill ; that was something that dad really liked .have you ever had an entry in the county fair ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet......but I will next year!!

Have you ever won a contest?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hello*, Yes, I won a pool tournament-does that count?, other than that, I played mostly team sports, and when I Powerlifted, I would compete in open class competition-with National and World Champions-and needless to say, I could not outlift them* lol. I never won a big prize, in a sweepstakes, or lottery?-I guess I am about due*; Have You accomplished what you set out to do today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

80%.
Still need to put down newspaper and grass (weed barrier) but I am whooped.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I did what I planned to do, and more* Been mowing, trimming, taking care of the yard-good for another week* Would You like to minimize unnecessary Yardwork (too much grass!), in the future?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will have too. :-(
I can't spend 7 hours on a tractor once a week......

Do you ever think about downsizing?


----------



## roadless

Lol , my life can't get much smaller!

What was going on the last time you belly laughed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My hairdresser (male, gay) grabbed a handful of a servers rear end (male) while he was at a table (they are friends) and the servers eyes about popped out of his head.
Good news for the server........everyone in the restaurant was staring at me laughing my guts out at the top of my lungs......and didn't pay much attention to the inappropriateness of what just happened!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was watching Averagebrotv, on You tube- some very funny stuff-if You have a sense of humor*.; Have You ever flown in a small aircraft?


----------



## arnie

nothing smaller than 2 propelers . have you ever taken a trip on a passenger train ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not Yet Arnie*, I would like to take a trip on one of those new 'high speed' railways* ;What is the most important food in Your Home?


----------



## roadless

Soul food ! 

Do you have a favorite book that you reread every so often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The Bible. That's the only book (other than cook books) I read more than once.

What's your weather today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, 83 today,40% chance of t-storms, 80's, and chance of t- storms for the next week* Does it 'feel' like summer where You live now-windows open every night, barefoot, shorts, things growing like mad?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

good morning.
Yes. Finally.....and it's 1/2 over......
The retail stores set "back to school" 4th of July weekend.
It would be torture for me to live here one more winter..........

Do you fuss with your garden every single day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I do not, I have not watered, or weeded yet, and everything looks fine*. When something in your Life, is causing You much stress, and that something has been lifted/taken care of-Is that the best feeling, or what!?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In your mind, you KNOW it's going to get better.
Kinda like addiction.
You KNOW it's bad for you, you know you have to stop, or it can kill you.
But it's 'familiar' and 'known' and the 'unknown' can be a little scary.
You won't miss the hang overs, black outs, and overall feeling like garbage
But your mind seems to tell you you're gonna miss this or that (friends, good times, etc). When you know that the 'bad times' far outweigh the good times......

Do you have a favorite Bible Verse that you go to often to keep 'your head and heart' straight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can't quote the verse, But I really like-' Do unto others, as You would want them to do unto You'*- Think about the Peace in the World, if this thought spread like wildfire! Do You study the Bible with any Friends, or other people?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to.
Bible Study International is the MOST amazing study I have ever participated in.

Do you do "inside work" when the weather won't allow you outside?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes there is almost always something to do*, even when I am not home*. Do You have a shade tree, that You enjoy resting under, when it gets unbearably hot*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rest? What is that???? HA HA

Do you have days where you wake up and have ZERO obligations, and can say "well what do I want to do today?"


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think I have ever had zero obligations?*, But I do take days off, and concentrate on having fun-Life is short-And I want to enjoy the time I have been given.* When You see someone Happy, and smiling, is it contagious, Does it make You smile*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

EAR TO EAR. 
That's why I love being around young people. They are so full of life, energy!!!

Do you find that when you encourage others, it gives you an internal 'boost'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I think it is very 'Human'', to get feel good vibes from others* - Young people, are part of the treasure of mankind! When I interact with them, I have an urge to help them- when in reality, it is them, who are helping me*. What would You get off the ice cream truck, if it just pulled up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Push up pop or a dreamcicle

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bomb Pop!, big Red, White and Blue-rocket shaped popsicle*, guaranteed to drip all over your hand, before You can finish it*; Do You enjoy lounging by a pool, on a hot summers day, if You get the chance*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One of these days, I will do just that.....relax around the pool every once in a while!!

Do you take a 'day of rest' each week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not weekly, or like clockwork, But i do get my fair share of 'Days Off'. Whats Your favorite cooked, fried, baked-Vegetable*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sauted brussel sprouts: Sauted w panchetta and onions. Heaven I tell ya.
Fried? The potato, hands down.
Baked? Sweet potato.
Stove top? Mac n Cheese!!

Your favorite fruit desert?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like my Pie*, Very fond of Cherrie/w walnuts, Apple, Peach, Rhubarb. Fruit Pies,make me smile*.What is Your most used garden tool? ( I really like my wheelbarrows)




This is one that I use for firewood, brick/block, bags of feed*- I rub linseed oil on it every fall, and keep the wheel greased. Flea-market find (15 yrs ago!) $20 !


----------



## arnie

the old troybilt horse tiller 
why did santa have a nice garden /; .. he likes to Hoe Hoe Hoe .
when was the last time you nhad a PPJ sandwitch ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Its been many,many years, since I've had PBJ, now just plain ole PB-I had one of those, just the other day. Is there any particular thing, that You are afraid of?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bridges.
Guess I'm gonna have to crush that fear soon.....;-)

What color is the sky?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, The sky is looking overcast,a shade of grey/blue. Weather forecast, was for a chance of showers/storms all week. Looks like it could rain today? ; How do you check the weather, where You live-TV news, computer, radio?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Internet. I like to see pictures.

Good Morning.
I could use a hug and a prayer this morning please!
Do pray often?


----------



## LT2108

My phone "weather channel"

Do you have a "smart" phone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No*, I just have a 'dumb phone', lol- a simple pre paid phone. Do You use Your phone every day, or could You go days without calling, or being called?


----------



## LT2108

I use it ever day, couldn't go without it

Favorite current television show?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Eat St. on Cooking Channel

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like Rachael Ray, cause She is 'bubbly'*, Laura*, Prayers, and Big Hugs going out to You this Morning. Hang in there Girl*, When You are feeling down, What always seems to help Your perspective, and lift You back up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In a 'storm' like this, I am struggling......

What sweet do you have in the house right now?


----------



## roadless

Me!

Any summer vacation plans?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No vacation plans here*, I will be taking several one tank, 'Day Trips'. Do You enjoy the slow pace of just wandering down country backroads, taking in the scenery, and checkin' out the world around You?


----------



## arnie

yes every day I get to VACATAION on the farm in the backwoods and hills feed the chickens , ig then milk the goat, garden and hay some ;even a trip to the gas station or grocery is a drive through twisty country roads and seinery . that was the idea of working extra hard and paying off the dept and homestead before retireing . Do you belive that you could live on a self sustaining homestead enjoy a simpler slow paced life


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah, I think I'm a lot like my JRT's.
You can get them good and riled up.....but they will also be super chill lap dogs if you sit still long enough.

What was your biggest accomplishment today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,biggest accomplishment - waking up*, lol*, just gettin' going here*,Have you had any 90+ days where You live , this Spring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mornin'.
Not yet, but they are saying maybe this week! Definitely warmer and more humid!
WHOOOO HOOOOO

What's on your plate today?


----------



## roadless

Last full day of school for the students!! 
Tomorrow is the last full day for the staff! Wooohooooo!
After that I am going to figure out what and where I want to be when I grow up!.


What is your favorite way to relax?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Iced Drink, warm summer evening, outside listening to tunes, and talking with friends*(0ne of the many ways*); Do You get an urge to cut your hair when it gets really Hot outside


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No way.
Just jam it up in a clippy or a pony!

What kind of people seem to gravitate towards you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure, but I will say ordinary, and average*, Most of my Friends are older*, and I do enjoy the company of Young Folks*. I am a borderline Hermit, and recluse-now that I am retired, but it sure helps me to appreciate the company of others*. Do You enjoy going out, and doing things by Yourself, or do you prefer company*? (or do You have a balance of both?)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I work in the public so I definitely get my 'public fix'.
I am pretty flexible. I can go either way!!

Do you grow mint of any kind, and if so, what do you do with it?


----------



## goatiegirls

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I work in the public so I definitely get my 'public fix'.
> I am pretty flexible. I can go either way!!
> 
> Do you grow mint of any kind, and if so, what do you do with it?


I grow chocolate peppermint -sometimes for tea but mainly for tabouli (tabbouleh). also just to run my hands through while walking down to the barn!

What fresh herb do you use the most?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Basil / Thyme

I have chocolate, orange, spear and peppermint.
They grow like mad, but I never do anything with them!!

Do you have a lot of land?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No not really, only 7 + acres?-plenty big enough for me*
-What is going to be Your next major purchase?


----------



## roadless

Car? Van? Camper? Truck? Cabin? 

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Either a home, or a food truck.

What will be the heaviest thing you lift this week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, My heavy lifting days are past, So I will say, I''ll help a Friend-Lift their Spirit*, Have You ever been into archery, Bow,or crossbow-for hunting, or target practice?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good morning.

Family day at 4-H 2 years ago. I went with my daughter. Shot a bow, shot a bunch of different guns...it was pretty dang neat!!

Storms last night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah, we got some storms, no major damage-lots of thunder and lightning, some high winds, heavy gully washers. Have You had to water anything this season yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah, I have watered my tomatoes and herbs, peppers, etc. twice. Otherwise the Good Lord has done the job for me!!

Who is your 'go to' when you need a hug?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My dogs, they never let me down!, As far as humans, my sister, my friends-I really like to hug, and never turn one down,or pull away. I like the hugs, that You never want to end!; Hugs, Kisses, Holding a Loved one close, walking hand in hand-does it feel like majic to You, when everything is right?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

*smile* love your description!!

Do you buy/sell on CL?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has been a while, but I have in the past, I used to do it in the winter, to make extra cash, and supplement my income. I was mostly a seller*. Do You have many things that You want to liquidate? Ever thought about setting up at a local flea mkt.-its a good way to get rid of things, ya don't need? (I have!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Handful of big things (exercise bike, dirt bike, etc)

Are your pups patient in the morning or do they want to go out RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They take turns, usually the same pattern every morning* Tippy Littles, is the first to go, she usually wakes me up-such a good girl! Are there any local city wide sales, that You could consign your items at?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Double post! lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Time is not my friend! I have SO MUCH packed into my schedule...I just don't have the time (or the vehicle) to load all that junk up and lug it here and there, and just sit.... GREAT idea though!!

Do you care for and maintain your 'things' so that they last, or do you use them till they bust, and buy new?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do a little bit of both, I try to buy durable,quality items, and take care of them as best I can* I don't like to 'waste'-so if I toss something, it is no longer useful, to me or anyone else*. Have You ever considered donating unwanted items to Volunteers of America, or One of the Veterans groups, that will come to your home, and pick things up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do A LOT of good willing. I do some free-cycle too, but people are pretty flakey!!

What is your hope for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just Peace*, I Love People, and I Hope to see people smiling, and Happy/content*, Helping one another, and having fun!; What is Your Idea, of a fun day in the summer?

*Have a Great Day


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fun day in the summer?
Wake up early to a houseful.
Make a big breakfast for everyone, enjoying a robust conversation, filled with laughter, memories and future planning.
Spending the day doing whatever with said group.....be that working on a project, going to the beach, fishing, panning for gold, rock hounding, playing silly games in the yard.....
Have a lunch together, outside.
More of the above same.
Then coming together with everyone in the kitchen for an evening meal.
More of the same type conversations AND sharing photos of the day.
All piling into the living room, lazing around with full bellies and tired bodies, looking forward to the next day and the adventures and memories it may bring!!

You?


----------



## arnie

:banana:ME TOO come on over lets raid the pantry -freezer'garden ;fire up the grill and get our bellys pushing us away from the table !!! 
i'v got friends coming to stay a few days ;its so wonderful when loved ones visit :kiss: i'm putting all else on the back burner for a couple days and takeing on the role of chief cook and toure guide :runforhills: one thing for sure with nite time weiner roast day time hikeing and horse rideing :huh:these city friends think its a big deal and great fun to milk (try) the goat feed the pig gather eggs so chores become play time for me :lonergr:.
do you have some friends and family that you could just tell em the doors open when your here your home yet its unnessary cause they know it .:grin:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My bff from grade school......my kids have friends that just 'come on in', make themselves something to eat, etc. 
I am gonna really strive to be a 'part' of my community when I move so that I can have / be part of big gatherings like you described.

I'd love to do a Low Country Boil, spread out a huge sheet of butcher block paper on the picnic table, and just sit around with friends and my kids and just eat till our bellies are full!!

Whatcha harvesting right now?


----------



## arnie

NEW POTATOES !! brickli, cauliflower ,lettice spinach onions -- theres green tomatoes and I'll guess in a few days those little tomy toe tomatoes wiil be ripe with this heat . cabbage, yellow crook neck squash . there are good watermelons in the stores now. i'v got a few bottles ofblackberry wine year before last is the vintage this may be a good excuse to stop hording it . Have you ever made wine ?


----------



## roadless

Nope, but I sure drank my share!

What is your favorite black and white movie?


----------



## arnie

the yearling ; how bout you ?


----------



## roadless

I like To Kill a Mockingbird, but would be hard pressed to pick a favorite. 

What is your favorite novel ?


----------



## arnie

I read to kill a mocking bird in one sitting . years ago .
whats your fav o rite song ?


----------



## roadless

I can't say I have a favorite it depends on my mood, I like classic rock.

How about you?


----------



## arnie

Yes lots of classic rock I find my self singing" ma ma don't let yer babys grow up to be cowboys while feeding the livestock" your the reason god made Oklahoma" While rakeing hay 'seagers turn the page while driving home late at night . I like some of most music often songs bring back happy memorys cause of where I heard them ;fats domoino " Walkin to new Orleans " that shiney new Hi Fi and my mom putting it on . drivein with dad hearing country music on the Am radio, beer joint tear jerkers but happy cause of who n where . lately i'v been listening to lots of bluegrass . have you ever sat in the dark star gazing and just listened to the summer night .?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes! That is one of the things I enjoyed at my former camp.
The upper field was huge, the sky was massive and it was so dark the stars really stood out.
One night the field had an explosion of firefies and the stars above were twinkling bright.
It was magical and awe inspiring.

Do you have campfires regularly?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. We had a few bon fires when the kids were younger....

Is your garden LOVING this rainy weather?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, Yes the garden, and everything outside that's green is loving the rain we have received. Have You ever planted seed, and it did not germinate so well?( my green beans are just not doin' it!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Goooood Morning.
Yes, I have, and it's a wee bit frustrating!!

What is your goal today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It cooled off outside , and I would like to tend my garden, weed, cultivate, and re-seed. ;Do You have a busy weekend planned?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I know the day will come when I can look forward to a weekend where I wake up and say "So, what am I going to do today"!!

How old is your youngest pet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

3 of the dogs, are 4 year olds-just kids!*; Do You sing a long to music sometimes, when your jammin' on tunes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Scares the kids and the dogs!! HAHAHHAHAHAH

Tonight at work, I was taking care of a 2 top. 
At the end of the meal the lady looked at me and said "your service, the way you conduct yourself at the table, and away from the table, is outstanding. 
YOU do not belong here!"
I smiled and said "I did linens on the table / wine service for a very nice Italian restaurant...." 
She said "It shows". I thanked her for the compliment...
But she had NO IDEA how badly I need to hear something like that today....
I paused and thanked God for that little sun ray that shot thru my dark cloud.

Can you recall a time when, what appears to be just a compliment, meant the world to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Laura*, When My Mother was dying of cancer, she asked us children , if someone would spend the night in her room at a Hospice facility-She was scared, and she did not want to be alone. My siblings , had to work the next day, and I did not, so I stayed the night with her,along with my girlfriend. In The morning, the next day, she hugged us, and thanked us for being there with her. She told me how much She Loved me- This was my last compliment/Thank You, from my Mom*; Do You sleep, more or less than 7 hrs a night?


----------



## vicker

I can. I took my kids tent camping on Edisto Island, I think they were like 8 and 5, and we had a really great time that weekend. We were camped next to an older couple who were in a camper, and the last day the lady really told me very nice things that she had observed about us. I was having a very rough time with my ex, and had been having to defend myself constantly for several years. I listened very humbly but, it meant the world to me. 

It's been many years since there was a decent restaurant in this little village. There was a crappy Restaurate Mexicano in an old friend's old BBQ joint, but they closed last year. Today I saw a sign there, "Coming soon, ERTHA's.". I'm dying in anticipation. Am I going to be disappointed?


----------



## vicker

I sleep very little 
4-6 hours is good for me.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Vicker*, I hope not, a good restaurant, is like Gold in a small rural town! I wonder if they'll name it "Ertha's Kitt-chen* ?; Do You embrace technology, smart-phone,I -pad, digital everything, or are You 'old-fashioned'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have a dumb phone, but I need to upgrade. I try to keep up with the changes...but I do like the 'simpler' ways!!

Does keeping a secret bother you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,No, Not really,some things, You just should not talk about*, especially, if it would hurt someone.; What do You think is the most important issue, facing our Nation today?


----------



## Fowler

technology it has dumbed people down, and they forget how to be social and interact with actual human beings.


Do you ever get lonely for human interaction?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. It's a heart issue. 
It started in the 40's and it gets worse every decade.
Things like healthcare, welfare, jobs, etc; they are just bandaids on severed limbs.
Not to be all gross this early in the morning....but that's how I view the problem.

2. I work in the public (bartender) 5 - 6 nights a week.....so yeah, I do get ma fair share!

Do you 'say something' then think "why did I say that'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Shoot!,i do that all the time, You could call me Mr. Inappropriate*, Does the fear of failing, make You try harder, in everything You do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

from 2011 and earlier, HECK YEAH.
since 2011 I have clawed and scratched my way back to the old me.
still in progress!!

Is it grey and gloomy today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes it sure is*, kinda' misty too!, Do You have a canoe livery nearby-and do you like floating/paddlin' down the river?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The river closest to me is so polluted....we did it once, and got sick, so.......

Have you ever booked a flight, hotel room and rental car?


----------



## vicker

Yep, but it's been a long time. 

Have you ever missed the plane?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No never missed a plane*, but I understand You have to get there early-to have your body/belongings-probed,and searched*-No I have not, but i do know that if You fly stand-by, You can get a significant discount, the car rental sounds reasonable?, and as far as the room, goes-I just want to see reviews of cleanliness*- It's all very$$$; Does it seem like we are entering a period of 'hyperinflation', or what?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I have only flown a handful of times, but never missed the flight. Some of the flights I WISHED I would have missed.....

2. Yes. Seems like things are stupid expensive....

Why is gas almost 4.00 a gallon?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think its $4.00/gal.- cause the Fed made so many dollar bills-We need lots of them to buy anything! ; ($3.75 here right now), What is the most You have ever paid, for a gallon of gasoline?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

4.70something, in Chicago.

do you ever crave breakfast last at night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yeah*, I can crave breakfast, at any time, if I'm hungry*; Do You snack before bedtime*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Better. I eat my dinner at this time of night then go to bed!!
I wish there was a breakfast joint open this late at night on my way home from work, because I'd be there NOW.

What's the big plan for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's time to mow again, I'll spend the day playing outside in the Yard*; Can You dance?


----------



## sherekin1261

Dancing is something I definitely CANNOT do! My son begs me to stop if I try--something about scarring him for life  When are you the happiest?


----------



## vicker

Probably when I'm scarring youngsters for life. It's a high calling. 

What is one thing you wish you could un-see?


----------



## roadless

Him with her.

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

August 14, 2011

On a scale from 1-10, how willing are you to step out of your comfort zone and doing something you have never done?


----------



## roadless

The number is getting higher everyday!
Life is short.

How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Most days 10 for sure! After a trigger, it takes a few days to get back on track.
I am 'shopping' for flight/hotel packages to go house hunting for a weekend in Fla, as we speak!!

What is your 'goal' for 2014?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, To continue to simplify, and to resolve some personal issues, that have been hanging over my head. Are you a "keep it to yourself', type person-or do You share your inner-most thoughts with others?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can go both ways. I do not like to hold things inside...they tend to rot and stink and mess everything up! HA HA

Do you ever feel torn between "there has to be more than 'this' " and "i am perfectly content with life"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to be*, now, I am just happy to be alive*; Have You always been able to accomplish, almost, everything that you have put a lot of effort into, or set out to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. With one exception, but that was TOTALLY out of my control!

Does upgradeing a phone really need to be difficult? Grrrrrr


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not sure*, but new phones sure have a lot of features. I still have a 'dumb phone', someday I will have to upgrade-until then, I kinda' know what I'm doin'*- I would ask for help, from someone that is familiar with Your new type phone. Do You like to do most things for Yourself,or will You ask someone for help-if You need it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I like to figure things out, but when I am over my head, I will definitely ask for help.
I love learning!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I enjoy problem solving too*, but if I am stuck, I will ask advice from someone, who's opinion, I value.Sometimes, that 'outside perspective', can really help You see things, as they are*. Have raccoon's, been making their presence known, in the evenings lately?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Skunks for sure!! 
I JUST UPGRADED MY PHONE!! WHOOOO HOOOOOO
Took and hour on line but I did it!!

Do you feel like you can take on the world when you figure something out on your own??


----------



## arnie

recon so been doin so since I cin recollect; but trutfully yes preticularly with autos n tractor motors 
have you ever went to sleep trying to figger something out and when you wake up you have solved it ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, sometimes it is good to 'sleep on it'. Do You always read the instructions, when assembling something new, or can You usually figure it out?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do read instructions first.....

Do you like to try new recipes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do* I like to try new things*. What do You prefer, gas, or electric cooking?


----------



## sherekin1261

Gas for sure! I don't like electric stoves! Especially those flat counter top types you can't can on! 

What is your idea of the perfect vacation?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Friends, Good Food, and Good Weather*No deadlines,No Hurry,and No worrries! I like to meet people, and experience regional Cultures*. Have You been to foreign Lands, If so where?


----------



## sherekin1261

Perfect vacation! Yes, I have been to a foreign land if one calls Canada and Mexico foreign  

Horseback riding or hiking?


----------



## notwyse

Started with horses...but now hike. Its a commitment thing...shoes don't care if you neglect them. What do you see out your favorite window?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Opportunity!

What attracted you to HT?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Homesteading Information,gardening, animal husbandry, frugality,and the friendliness,of many of the members*My late wife, arrived here first, then I, shortly afterward. I was a longtime reader, of Countryside , for years, before I came here, I found the contents of the forum very interesting. Do You read any magazine regularly*.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.
I used too....Backwoods Home, Countryside, and a couple of food magazines.

What is the best thing about online forums? (for you)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning**, This is the only Forum I visit regularly.The interesting people that I have met. The inspiration, of people Homesteading, making it with what they have, and thriving*I really like the Girls too! If You were not into Homesteading, what would You be doing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm not sure...maybe live in the city, buy my food fresh every day....I really don't know. This just seems to 'fit' me?

Do you watch movies often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not very often, during the nice weather* (March to December for me*), But come Winter time, I do like to sit down for a couple of Hours, and watch something that is entertaining. What type of Movie's, or entertainment, do You like best?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oy...I am not a movie watcher....I can't sit still for 2.5-3 hours at a time HA HA 
Action/Thriller's or Suspense.
I watched "Promised Land" w Matt Damon...that was a good movie.
I hated Iron Man 3....it was a chick flick. WHO gives up their super powers for a girl?
OY

What is the last movie you saw at the theater?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* I can't say for sure, its been a really long time. I'll say it was 'The Quick,and the Dead', with Sharon Stone, Back in the late 80's. (I brought a date,her request*) Can You act, ever been in a play (like in HS).?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I wanted to be in the drama club in 7th grade, but was told I could not because my English grade was a C. Truth be told, it was very much a 'rich kids/powerful parents' club (small town school).
My dream was to be a Las Vegas showgirl though...hahahhaha

What is your favorite 'summer' sound that is not a nature sound?


----------



## roadless

Children playing outside.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Quad, rippin' down a trail! Is Your skin getting darker, now that Summer is here*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet. 

Do you use sunscreen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not used any yet, I wear wide brim straw hats, when the sun is intense. When I go fishing on Lake Erie, on a sunny day, I apply Spf 30, on my nose, and ear tips. Do You like Roller coasters, and Ferris Wheels?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. Not a fan of heights or the feeling of my tummy in my throat!

Do you?


----------



## notwyse

Yep. Do you like the ocean?


----------



## roadless

Yep, but I prefer woodland creeks and rivers.

Ocean or river ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ocean.....yeah, pretty sure ocean!

have you ever panned for gold, or mined for gems?


----------



## sherekin1261

I haven't panned for Gold, but have mined for Gems and will be going again this fall  Ever been to Alaska?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not in real Life*, only in my dreams-I want to go!, Do You like to go on adventures*, or would You rather stay close to Home*?


----------



## sherekin1261

Adventures! As long as nature is involved. NO big cities!!! Staying close to home is good too...one doesn't have to go far to have an adventure 

Soda or beer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Do You mean Pop? lol, I quit drinkin' pop, several years ago, Now Ice cold beer*, I would not mind havin' one of those, when it's hot (Ok maybe two*), I prefer water, Sweet Tea, and Lemonade-in that order*. Whats Your favorite way to cool off in the summer*?


----------



## sherekin1261

Swimming at the lake! LOL as long as there are no alligators....
But looking at your question again I gather you mean drink wise... so Lemonade--preferably home made. BBQ ribs, fried chicken, or pulled pork sandwiches?


----------



## notwyse

Feet in a creek...or maybe floating a river. What is your favorite sport?


----------



## sherekin1261

Hmm anything horse related  Be it racing, rodeo, jumper/hunter/dressage. All things equine are good! These days Im limited to watching as Im horseless  Dog...or cat?


----------



## roadless

Dog. Love my big girl....who thinks she's a lap dog!
I wish I could have her with me, but she is spoiled at a local farm!

Same question.


----------



## LT2108

Dog, that's why I am a K9 handler 

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dogs, my best Friends!, Do Your dogs protect You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. My girls are my 'first alert' that something is not right!!

Have you had dogs in your life since childhood?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good morning*, Yes I was given my first dog, when I was 9 years old*, I can't imagine not having a dog. Do You let Your dogs, give You a lick on the face?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh they are adorable!!!
Good Morning!!!!
Sometimes....
The Jack in the picture looking out the window, jumps up into my arms, wraps her legs around my neck and puts her head on my shoulder (like she's hugging me). 
THAT is awesome!!

Is it gonna be a rainy day in your parts of the world?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, calling for rain all week-flood warnings out, heavy rain yesterday afternoon (inches in an hour!) Have You had to water anything outside this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When I first planted, yes. But only twice. It is like a tropical rain forest here. Not too much rain..hot...humid....and the plants are going insane (see http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...8-i-will-show-you-mine-if-you-show-yours.html ...........those photos were taken about 9 days apart)

What will you do today if it rains all day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll do housework(cleaning), take care of some business,I may groom a dog or two outside ( someone always need a trim/haircut!), if we get a break from the rain* I got a pile of fresh sweet peas, that need to be hulled*, can't wait to mix them in with my Mexican rice mixture! Cook a meal later. Its seems like I never run out of things that I have to do*. Do You handle the sun, and the Heat well, or does it kick Your Butt?

* Just looked at radar, looks clear for a few hours at least, storms may pop up later*
* Northern Indiana, and Michigan are gettin' hammered,to the west!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It is the best 'sleep aid' ever!!
When there is NO breeze, I cannot be in it as long...but I am becoming a salamander...

Do you sleep better in the winter or summer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like sleeping with all of doors,and windows open in the summer, especially if there is a night breeze*It seems that I am usually sleeping the best,when it's time to get up* What is the most unusual place that You have slept?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I've lived in my car, slept at an airport, slept at work (in a bar)...

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Spent an evening on the sidewalk, in down town Cleveland, at the Public hall Box office in the 70's, for concert tickets-back in the day, we could get front center seats, if we were first in line! What was Your most memorable concert/show?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ronnie James Dio put on an AMAZING light show, and it was the loudest concert I have ever been too. I was about 5 rows from the stage, and moved because my brain hurt.
Metallica rocked my face off...twice...man they put on a good show.
Did the overnight thing in line to see Bob Segar (twice).
Funny, I was going thru my hope chest (emptying it out / throwing it away) and found my old stubs.....my daughter was SO jealous.

Your favorite show?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pink Floyd Animals 1977-Just Wow!, Led Zeppelin 75', or 76'- very Heavy!, Rolling stones , at the Clev. stadium in 78'- 118,000 thousand in attendance-Rock and Roll!. I saved all of my ticket stubs, still have them*, What a great adventuresome time of my life! I do not enjoy going much anymore-$50-$100 a ticket-No Thanks! do You go to an occasional Concert/Show?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Last show I went to was Kiss in the mid-late 90's. Paid 75.00 for the ticket. They totally sucked!!! This was not my first Kiss show...but it was the last for sure.
I need to go to a concert this year. 
I really want to 'mosh pit / crowd surf' before I get too old!!

What was the last show you saw?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rolling Stones, at the Shoe(Buckeye stadium), in the late 90's, I have seen Performances, at small halls, and bars since then-just not memorable ones. Ever been in a Riot!, with a crowd of Rocker's? [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9giC9W3sqk[/ame]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not that I recall (usually wasted when I went to shows) BUT I am looking forward to Mosh Pitting / Crowd Surfing...and the pit I hear can get pretty rowdy!!

I used to work in a rock n roll night club...local and 5 state area talent.
That's why I can't hear a dang thing outta my left ear (Marshall stack to the left of where I placed and picked up drinks)

Do you ever wonder how you lived to be as old as you are considering the lifestyle you lived in your younger years??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Laura, by the Grace of God, I have made it this far! I have been told that I was just really Lucky?, I believe it was more than Luck! Who is Your favorite Rock band/Musician, of all time?


----------



## notwyse

Stones. Yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Wow...Pink Floyd? SO MANY that I just dig on.

Do you like the 'new music' (pop-dubstep-techo)


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't listen to many new artists*, But some of my Friends turn me on to new stuff sometimes?Yeah I am very partial to the Stones too!, Lot's of great music by them! A True, 'Rock and Roll' band!!!; Do You 'buy' music, nowadays, or do You download off the net?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither. I listen to Pandora.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I listen to Cd's, cassettes, You-Tube, and the radio. I will have to check out this 'Pandora' site, I have heard of this before? Do You wash Your laundry weekly, or as You need it?

* Have a great day Everyone*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every other day or when needed.
www.pandora.com
you type in your genre and WHAM amazing music!!

Do you have music on all the time? Backround noise?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not so much anymore, when I worked in the trades, that was the first thing to get plugged in, at the start of the day*. Have You had enough rain to cause flooding recently?


----------



## LT2108

Yes, even had a tornado one county over

Do you like the heat, over the cold?


----------



## Fowler

Heat!!!

Can you drive a motorcycle?


----------



## sherekin1261

No way! Real horses are my thing not metal ones  Whats your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## notwyse

Butter pecan. Would you rather car camp or motorhome....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know what car camp is? As a kid, we always tent camped...and I loved it!!

I had some pretty hairy weather to the south of me...how is your weather lookin' today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, May need a boat to get around today, flooding, and standing water everywhere! On our way to another record rainfall year- ; Do You 'cool off', with the garden hose, when Your working outdoors, and it gets really Hot!?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hose does not stretch to the garden....I have to carry the water out in buckets.
I drink A LOT of water, and 98% of the time, there is an amazing breeze!

How do "you" break a bad habit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think, over and over, about the benefits of breaking the habit, and the reasons why the habit is no good for me. Over, and , over, and over, and over. It come down to-'do You really want to break the habit'. The mind, and resolution, are very powerful! Whats the hardest thing You ever had to quit?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Patterns of behavior.

Do you have a favorite festival you go to in the fall?


----------



## arnie

county fair ; but we also put on our own little festivals in the form of a family reunion and a malalsses stir off . and you ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love to go to Brown County / Nashville Indiana in the fall. It's amazing.
I am TOTALLY excited....I upgraded my phone!!
I had to ask my son how to turn it on! HA HA

Do you get a sense of satisfaction when you do something nice for yourself?


----------



## notwyse

I don't treat myself often. At least with things that cost monies. In spite of having adequate resources the effects of a struggling previous life have changed me for life. I love to spend time in the wild...and grand adventure. So if I can combine those things it is sublime. Do you prefer a expensive getaway.. Or a dive with a view.


----------



## arnie

I think I already have both .in this farm is an expencive getaway "and" a dive with a view. any way living on the homestead who needs to leave town to have a cheeseburger in paridice ? 
have you been to a livestock auction lately and noticed that meat animals are bringing very high prices ;I can only think that after the middle men , merchants and tax collectors get thiers grocery prices have got to be astronomical . 
I hae been increasing the size of the garden and just continueing raiseing meat n dairy livestock as a matter of course and habit . have you increased your own at home grocery production because of the upward spiraling inflation , or just because as a homesteader you would have anyway ?


----------



## notwyse

I have a bigger garden....time will tell if the harvest is better. We have turned hot here....107 a few days ago. Suddenly everything looks terrible. I garden for both fun and to offset the grocery bill. This is not the kind of place I would ever choose to live if I was serious about feeding myself. Brutal terrain here. If you could choose any state to homestead... But only got 5 acres... Where would you go?


----------



## arnie

I'd likely stay in Va. to stay near family ; but this old rocky worn out hilly soil often makes me yern for easyer digging . so to dream of that fertile rock free black dirt of northern Illinois in an area like one of the carolinias with milder winters longer growing season here in these hills there isn't a moscito problem though and theres plenty of free fresh clean spring water so if the land was was good n tillable guess id still stay here . that was a hard to anser question with so many other things to consider like with only 5 acres your neighbors would be pretty close . guess i'll still stay here with 5 tillable acres I get hundreds of steep wooded acres to enjoy in between so I never worry if a neighbor complains of a barking dog ,crowing rooster,mooing cow ,or stinky pig . even if we do have to plant the beans n corn between rocks. it gets hoter in georgea . mabee missuri where would you go ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't Know, I kinda like the idea of visiting many places, before I make a commitment to stay*-I'll start in Texas, and Florida** , stopping in Tenn./W Va, on the way, I find the east Coast appealing also, New Jersey, Maine, the Carolinas, I would have to stop in Va. for a spell, Kansas/Missouri/Oklahoma-must see!, Then on through the Rockies, may have to stop in the Sierra's, to catch my breath(or take it away). And last but not least, the PNW.,I know the scenery's beautiful there!-decisions,decisions? Where on earth would You like to find Yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Where on 'earth'?
Both places at the same time: on a beach surrounded by people who are enjoying life, eating, drinking and being merry........then home, quite, (not far from the beach, 30 mins ish) surround by nature, gardens, and love; peace, wholeness. Yeah, I will take both please!

If you could 'give' you children 1 thing, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, One thing?, I would give them great health!; What's the Greatest thing You have ever received, from another Person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Unconditional Love. My kids...are amazing. But the first person to show me this was my first MIL......Charmon. I love, and miss her, so much!

Do you burn your trash?


----------



## LT2108

No.........

Who does that?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Country folk? IDK  

Why is the grass greener on the other side?


----------



## roadless

It isn't . It is an illusion. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Get my hair done, go to the post office, pay bills then go to work.

You?


----------



## roadless

Going to Kripalu Center for a weekend retreat , then off to PA.

What are you cooking today?


----------



## arnie

I had my city friends visting for a few days so i'v been cooking up a storm lately - biskits n gravy ,blueberry pancakes .steaks salads wine pies n icecream .I think I may just grill a burger ; with all the fixins leftover watermelon. new potatoes sweet pea salad , here I go again . doe's your place seem extra empty after friends leave ?


----------



## notwyse

No time to grieve their leaving. Plenty of neglected stuff impossible to work on with company. What is your must see thing you show all your friends?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My garden, for sure!!

Favorite Ice Cream?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Butter Pecan, Sundae, or a cone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sundae with pieces of cone in it....;-)

Milk Shake or Root beer float?


----------



## sustainabilly

Shake.
Bagel or English muffin?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cinnamon Raisin Bagel Please*; Butter, or cream cheese?


----------



## notwyse

Butter on my bread...cream cheese on anything else. Steak or burger?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like a steak Please*, rare, medium, or well done?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mid rare (closer to the rare)

Beer Cocktail Wine Soda Water?


----------



## notwyse

Well beer is my poison of choice...but volume gets me deathly I'll. So water for the most part. Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sunrise*, it's a brand new day!;Have You had any local sweet corn this Year yet?


----------



## arnie

not ,its starting to tassel and is over my sholders already; I grow 3 differint types of sweet corn and bread corn to grind into meal . I really like a type called peaches n cream . do you have a fav o rite type of corn ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The bread and butter variety* ; Do You put up a good portion of vegetables for the winter?


----------



## arnie

sure do / so if say corn or tomatoes fail one season I still have plenty .the root cellar was one of the first projects when I was setting up homestead . do you plant to many potatos


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie, that's one vegetable that I have always finished eating, by Mid-Winter,nice pile in the cellar! ; Do You eat a lot of chicken?


----------



## notwyse

Store bought cheap... But fat. Not as much as I used to. I love old fashioned fried....but it doesn't taste the same to me. What is the average age of your equipment?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Equipment will be 54 next month!, it still starts every Morning*, and gets the job done*; Swim in a pool, or the Lake?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pool.

Back deck or front porch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, My front porch is the place to be*, my swing is where I relax, and take in the view! Japanese beetles have invaded these parts, Have You had any troubles with pests this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
Seems to be a few more skeeters than last year, but nothing over the top.

What are your plans for the day??


----------



## Twp.Tom

I promised the neighbor, that I would assist him in fence stretching, on a chain link that he is installing, Then I have grass to cut. It was 95 here yesterday, and I did not get too much accomplished outside, so I will spend the afternoon outdoors. ; Do you drink any gatorade, or sports drinks, when it gets really hot outside?


----------



## vicker

Very, very rarely. Plain water is my drink of choice. 

AC in the vehicle, or windows down?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

windows down, unless I'm going to work!

Ac in the home, or fans?


----------



## arnie

Ac when it gets in the 80s. during the day ; open windows as the evening cools . which it always doe's .here there is usally a 20 + degree difference between day n night temps. . I remember in Illinois if it was hoy during thr day it never cooled much at night, in your area does it get cool every evening ?


----------



## notwyse

Think it must of been mid 80's last night in phoenix. I am working on a house down here. Slept under a ceiling fan on high. House feels cooler now but its 96 outside and it is noon. Painting a retaining wall ...and I am hot. Do you get a day of rest each week?


----------



## arnie

no edzact day or real scegule just the live stock chores every day. the other work comes in seasons so do vacation days like haying garden planting then its pretty much what ever when ever . but i.m sposed to be retired ,at least from the work a day world . now i'm just a homesteder . if you could pick another trade or vocataion what would it be ?


----------



## notwyse

Well I am supposed to be retired too.. But I love working on houses. I love to paint...transform.... What is your favorite farm animal and why?


----------



## arnie

do I have to pick just one ? I lost my milk cow this spring I guess she was my favorite being a gentile giant brown swiss . and the biggest contributer to the homestead with plenty of milk an a calf to put in the freezer every year all on mostly pasture. but now i'm a goat milker and that's working out well ,and i'v got a regular beef cow raiseing my calf this year .the pigs are a favorite having lots of personality and add tremendouisly to the homestead grocery . I guess I am a animal raiseing person as I also like my chickens and rabbits my old plow horse also retired now. to pick one I will still say i'm a fan of the milk cow or dairy goat .as you are in close contact with them every day, and they are working with you contributeing every day ; most of the others come and go(go into the frying pan or grill so you try not to befriend them) . what is your favorite homestead livestock? (I had to avoid using the dogs as my favorite even though they are some of the hardest workers on the farm )


----------



## notwyse

Provably my goats. They payed their way for sure. I didn't have pigs...and raised the calves with my goats. A hundred ewes but only a few were pets. Horses were just for fun. Goats for sure. Do you like kites?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, Yes I really like kites*. It has been several years since I have used one. The last time I flew a kite, was when my son was a young boy. Now that You mention it, the kid in me would like to try it again*; What's Your favorite memory of Playing, when You were a kid?


----------



## notwyse

Oh my ....so many. We played cards and board games inside. Outside was cowboys and Indians or army. Kites were a huge joy and probably my favorite. What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

On camping trips....running around the banks, up in the woods, fishing with a cane pole.

You?


----------



## notwyse

I love to hike and fish. Creeks and small waters my preference. Do you use your library??


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Trust me when I say.....I definitely get my tax dollars worth out of my library.
I, and my 3 kids, LOVE the library. One of us is there at least once a week.

You?


----------



## arnie

I admit to only using the free wi fi signal by parking in the lot in this small town while my home wi fi was out . but growing up the libarary was close to our home and I was there lots. Have you ever grafted fruit trees ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not!

Up at 5 am (thank you huge clap of thunder)....When you get up before dawn, what do you do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I usually put the coffee-pot on, and get going, unless I am really tired, in which case I fall back asleep.; Does good news lift Your spirits, knowing that problems/challenges, usually work themselves out?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good news (like my daughter getting back to training) gives me cause for Praise and Worship. 
A lot of time spent thanking God for answered Prayers. 
Gives me Hope that He is listening, and hearing me....and a deep sense of gratitude that He answers me (favorably too).

What's on you to do list today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to Pickle!, I put in an order for a half bushel of pickling cukes, and some candy onions, I am going to process some garlic/dill, and some bread and butter. What is Your favorite pickled vegetable?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cucumbers. I love me a good kosher dill!

What is your 'passion'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

That's a tough question, as I am passionate about many things, I'll say that I am passionate about people/life***Everyday, alive,and well-is a blessing!; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Service, Food, given the opportunity, gardening, my children....I really need to get my 'fire' back for the Lord....

If you had to watch 1 hour of TV, what would you watch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I quit watching TV, last year, If I do turn it on, I watch the local weather channels radar*,If I was given just 1 hour, I would like to watch an interview, of an inspirational person. What would You watch?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Food Network. Something to show me / teach me / introduce me to new foods, way to prepare foods, etc.

Do you make your own 'treats' for your dogs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, that does sound interesting though. What type of food, do You feed Your dogs?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I get it at Petsmart...It's a foo foo grain free dog food...cannot remember the name.
But I do make their treats from scratch!!

Do you trim your dogs toenails yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, most of them cooperate, a couple are very defiant* ; Have You just went through a 'hot spell', in Your area?( we have had several 90+, days this past week)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet. It's been humid this week....but not "hot".
It's 66 right now....brrrrrr

Are your dogs "jumpers"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

They like to jump, but I try to discourage them from jumping on people.; What do You use to combat fleas and ticks on Your pets?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.
We have a 'tick' season, and I am pretty diligent in making sure they have no 'hitchhikers' and we just don't have fleas....Super blessed.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I use Frontline plus, and give them a dose every 30-60 days, depending on the weather,and signs of fleas. I don't really like putting chemicals on them, but it is the most efficient way to keep the fleas off of them.; Are You going to cookout, and watch Fireworks for Independence Day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Getting up at 5am to start smoking pork butts. 
Making my own bbq sauce; mac n cheese, corn on cob, watermelon, cole slaw, and birthday cake (It's my oldest 24th birthday, the 4th).
Then we will line up for the parade in our little town (my son and daughter will be in the parade) and watch the parade.
Then head home, eat some more, then go to the lake and watch fireworks.
My oldest has the COOLEST birthday ever.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow, that sounds like a blast! I will be going over to my buddies house for a cookout, and we will watch fireworks from our neighborhood (one neighbor always has a display*) ; The pork butts sound delicious!, Do You use Your smoker often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Once a month for sure (year round).

Do you think that once a person hits 45 and is single, that good chances are they will stay single the rest of their lives?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Noooo! lol, I think that having a relationship, is a personal choice, and that there are matches for everyone* It all comes down to what You want to pursue, and the path's that You cross/people that You meet. Your Faith, and Wisdom , is going to lead You * Do You really want a forever partner, in the future, when You are ready?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I really believe "it is not good for (wo)man to be alone".
I believe there are 2 halves to a circle, and I alone am only one half.
I don't want a partner. I want the other half of the circle to make things whole.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, when the time is right, and I am ready, I would Love to share Life, with someone Special. I want to Love*!,and I want to give all I've got! Do You ever ponder our purpose in Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Daily.
You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I have been asking questions, as long as I can remember-I just want to Know?, I have an insatiable thirst for knowledge!, I want to learn. At 53, I am pretty sure that I am here for a reason (it's a gift to be alive!), and I want to Know what that is*.; Does counting Your Blessing's , put things in perspective for You?

*Have a Great day!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sometimes......then there are times when all I really need is a hug, and reassurance that I will 'get through it'......and not someone piping off "well it could be worse, or count your blessings". Grrrrrrrr

My comment to "it could be worse" is "WELL it could be better".
Is there a 'catch phrase' that drives you bonkers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Laura***-Great big hugs!!- I have so much confidence in You!, You are very determined, and Your heart is in the right place!-'Mind over matter, ain't mine, don't matter'!; Looking at Your Life, have You not overcome great obstacles, and challenges?, Does this give You the confidence, that You can do anything?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My patience is running a bit thin. Need a buyer for this house.
now.

Annuals or Bulbs?


----------



## notwyse

Good morning...bulbs. More forgiving. Car or truck?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!! 

Truck 

Dog or Cat


----------



## notwyse

Dog. More portable. Where are you wanting to move ???


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Florida. 1-3 Acres. no more than 30 min from the beach. Pan Handle. 

Are you content with where you live?


----------



## arnie

yep do you live in an area where your family has lived for generations ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning***No,I was born in Ohio,and lived here most of my life*;Do You feel that some of the things that You fear the most, lead to some of the greatest, and most satisfying, changes in Your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hmmmm...... We'll see...

Good Morning!
What are your plans for this lovely day?


----------



## Fowler

Its raining this morning... I am enjoying just relaxing and getting caught up...So I mailed of a gift package to a friend, cleaned all the mudd I tracked in on the back porch, started a load of laundry, doing inventory of my sheep supplies. All the little things that get put on the back burner when you play outside too much...LOL

Do you believe that the internet has ruined people from socializing in real life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Old farts like me? Nope.
Young people (35 and under) YEP and YEP.

What's the one thing you can to that breathes life into your tired soul?


----------



## notwyse

Touch the earth. Hike a canyon...work the garden....watch the wildlife. What is the one thing that drives you to excel?


----------



## Fowler

Me...Im not a quitter. 

How do you see your life in the future?


----------



## notwyse

I see myself as a mentor. Content in my skin. Comfortable with my choices. .right and wrong ones. I want to age with grace. And your self?


----------



## Fowler

I'm not gracefull....LOL I am a hopeless romantic, and will always be. My farm is romantic, my thoughts, my being. I see myself showing others how to be strong and confident and full of life no matter what age.

Do you have future plans/goals for your life, or is your future what your doing now.


----------



## notwyse

I don't know what the future will bring. I have been struggling with it a bit lately. I go blindly into the future...my way lit dimly by hope and dreams. It seems that much of what I would love to do involves leaving behind people I hold dear. Do you let your family or friends influence your lifestyle?


----------



## Fowler

No!!!....they try to deter me away from my lifestyle, lay guilt trips. tell what I should be doing...pffft!! I do what makes me happy. Life is too short do to NOT be doing what makes you happy. And I cant make everyone else happy just me only they can do that for themselves.

Do you prefer country life or city life?


----------



## notwyse

Country. I do like a visit to a great walking city like San Francisco... And think I could actually live there if I could afford it. But I love the wide open. Do you like a good city trip?


----------



## Fowler

No, I hate going there, people are rude and inconsiderate. Traffic is aweful and its ugly to me. Its like going to a cement jungle of zombies.

Whats the view like from your porch?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Front Porch?
3 acres of my front yard, grass that needs mowed, and a couple of trees.
My road, and then beyond that a cornfield.
A big red barn in the distance.
Beans are in the field this year...and they got a late start...Hoping all works out well for the farmer.

What's the view off your back deck?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*; I don't have a deck, or a porch out back, but when I look out the kitchen window, I see a big pond,with fog coming off of it, a cluster of Canadian Geese, and a thick tree-line as far as I can see*Do You ever go outside in the Morning, and walk around outside with Your coffee?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!!
I do not. But I do go out onto the deck out side my room and sit and have coffee and watch the deer, listen to the birds, etc.

Have you ever volunteered for The Red Cross?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* No I have not, but from what I have seen, and understand-that is one of the organizations that I would give my time/help to. It seems like they are right there, whenever their is a disaster, or catastrophe. Do Your dogs get wound up from all of the fireworks?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Naw. They don't care. Thunder and earthquakes send them over the edge. HA HA

Do you have to sedate your pups this time of year?


----------



## notwyse

My dog hates fireworks, gunshots, thunder and flying ants. About in that order. No I don't sedate her...as all but the ants are rare for her. I am in phoenix still and it stormed hard at this house last night...she would of hated it. Do you ever look for arrowheads?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Did when I was younger...not since then...

How is your garden doing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I have never sedated them, but a couple of them sure get riled up, especially 'Tippy'-the Yorkie, and 'Izzy', the Malti-poo, I think it aggravates their ears-and they Bark a lot! I just bring them in the house, and they calm down somewhat. Do You light off fireworks/firecrackers for the Holiday? I don't cause of the dogs, but many people out here in the country, have some rather large displays*


----------



## notwyse

Sometimes we do. It is illegal to use anything spectacular.... But we live so very far from civilization that we sometimes set them off...then run. What is your favorite picnic food?


----------



## Fowler

We had our town fireworks last night, at the church across the highway behind my farm. I sat in the field holding Ziggy with all my strength for 30 mins while boomer, laid on the other side. Ziggy will hurt himself trying to get away, its amazing how these 120 lb dogs will give their life to protect me and the sheep but gunshots and fireworks will give the anxeity and no common sense. So I return their loyality by sitting and holding them during firework days.

Macaroni salad!!

What is the dreaded chore you have to do and put off as long as possible?


----------



## Tommyice

Cleaning thoroughly--window washing, etc. The thing that sucks is if I did that regularly it wouldn't be a chore. 

If you work outside your home, do you find it difficult to get moving on your days off?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Leslie, late again*, I am retired, and I am unsupervised:gaptooth: So I don't really have to get going, until I am ready*:nanner: Some days I am 'super motivated', right off the bat, other days, I drag butt *!; With all the rain we have had this Year (record Year so far!), I would say cutting the grass, and I have tried to minimize the lawn area-only a couple of acres. How are You going to bar-b-q today, propane, wood, or charcoal?


----------



## Tommyice

No BBQ here today--it's raining and supposed to get thunder & lightning too. Two things really suck in the rain--fishing and BBQing. LOL

Do you expect retail stores to be open on a holiday?


----------



## arnie

sure its a big day with the last min. shoppers at the grocery and picnic supply stores ; im putting together some shishkabobs to take to a frinds BBQ today ' and i'll make banana pudding and take to a one tommarow . do you always show up with something at gatherings even though they say only bring yer appite


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Arnie*, I almost always contribute to pot/lucks, and gatherings. I always ask ,'what is needed'?; Whats Your favorite dish to bring to a throwdown pot-luck gathering*?


----------



## Tommyice

Season permitting, strawberry salad.

Where was your favorite vacation?


----------



## notwyse

I love all vacations. But the road trip I repeat is driving up hwy 395 in California. Its pretty funky with hot springs.. Ghost towns...dry lakes and the Salton sea. Where is yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*I went skiing for a week in Colorado back in 83', I was younger,healthier, and I had a blast!; Do You like visiting amusement parks?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope....too many stimulants! (Flashing lights, multiple unique loud noises, people running into me because there are so many packed in, too many smells)
It makes my chest hurt thinking about it. HA HA

Do you write letters on a regular basis?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I have not written letters since my wife was alive, I used to write her a long note, almost every morning before I took off for work. I recently found them, and read all of them. It was like a major flashback. Maybe someday I'll write letters to another girl? ; What is the most important thing that a couple can share?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honest communication.

Same question?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Love for One another*, What would You like to do on a first date, with someone new?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Something 'not awkward'. Not dinner and a movie...
Something like a 'festival..street festival'....something very public.

What do you think?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like to talk, and talk,and listen and listen*, a cafe, a fair, anyplace public, so both would feel comfortable. When I was a young boy, I used to dream about being in Love someday, with a fine Woman (sure enough, it happened!) ; Do You ever catch Yourself, thinking, dreaming about being close to someone again, and what it would be like, How You would do things differently, or the same?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I do day dream of what it would feel like to melt into someone's arms, to feel 'safe', 'protected'....loved. 
I stop myself....I can't get into a 'cycle' or I will make 'emotional' decisions.....and not good ones! ha ha
I am 'me' and I am an 'all in' kinda gal......what I would do different is when I saw a red flag....I would not ignore it, and I would walk away, right then.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yeah , I woke up this morning, thinking about lost Love. If I would do it again, I would not sweat the small stuff, and I would let down my guard a bit, and not be so Defensive (this is advice that I got from a past GF). What color are Your eyes?, mine are Blue*.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Brown. My parents used to tell me they were brown cause I was full of ish up to my eyes....nice.

Braces as a kid?


----------



## notwyse

Twice and still a bit crooked. Oh well. I am no beauty queen. I am tall and draw attention with my wild hair. Or maybe it is those crooked teeth. Whatever. You would think I should dress better to go to town. Can you two step?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't even really know what the two-step is?lol I guess I could search it on you-tube, and figure it out? Do You enjoy dancing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Evening young fella!
Dancing? Only when I have had too much to drink! HA HA

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Greetings , Young Lady*,Nope*, this boy can't dance, I am agile, so I think I could learn? ; Are You in relaxation mode?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am in whooped butt mode. Powerwashed the front deck. My back is killing me and I am miserable (I'm allergic to mold, and I have not power washed the deck......ever).

Is this your gear down time?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tonight it is, I probably did not work as hard as You*, but I am relaxing, done for the day; Lemonade, or Iced tea?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sweeeet Tea for sure!!

Cone or Sundae


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like a hot fudge, w/nuts, and whipped cream*; It has become very expensive (Dairy Queeen), do You still go out for Ice Cream Treats?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have ice cream almost every night. Last night I ate 1/2 a pint of Hagendaz carmel cone chocolate yummy stuff!! OINK. There are no ice cream places close....but I did take my daughter yesterday to Cold Stone Creamery for her b-day!!

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't drink pop much, but if I'm going to have one, it may as well be a Pepsi*; Do You like to ice all of Your beverages?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am a bottled water drinker....even when I go out.
I'm not gonna go crazy if I only have a little ice!! 

Butter cream or Cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cream cheese sure is good*, Can You bake , and decorate a fancy cake?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can...and my daughter is SO much better (classically trained pastry chef)

This old bird is turning in...gotta be up at 7 am to get after that deck.

Do you sleep well after a good hard days worth of work?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do!, Good Evening Miss Laura*, ; Do your pets know what time it is , when You are ready for bed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Milo will just look at me.....then go to bed. As if to say "come on lady".

It's raining....booooo I wanted to stain the deck today!!!!

What are your plans for this fine day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I am going out to finish mowing the back yard, before it starts to rain.( looks like we'll get some too!) I would like to stake up my tomatoes too ; Do You have a basement,or storm cellar, to retreat to in the event of a storm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning Young Man!!
Yes I do.
It's a HUGE basement (unfinished) and one room has 10 foot ceilings!! LOVE my basement!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice basement!, I like Your tables-heavy duty!; I do not have a basement(crawl space), I have been invited to my neighbors that do, in case stuff hits the fan*. Do You have a bug out bag?(I do, it is compact,lightweight, and ready to go!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used too....but when the wheels fell off 3 years ago...I have not been able to focus like at all, on anything! The kid have emerg. kits in their cars....
Tables are stainless steel, heavy as poop, but sturdy like a rock!

Do you see many tornados in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

We have twisters, luckily, the bad ones are far and few between- Had a bad one up the road in Pittsfield ( leveled the town!),back in the 60's, and a one of the worst in Xenia,Ohio-I think the early 70's. I watch the weather closely, when conditions are favorable*. Do You have a helmet to wear, in case a twister strikes? (the most severe injuries in a storm , are head injuries!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have helmets for days.....hockey and motox.
never thought to put one on? makes sense though...
I do make everyone put tennis shoes on when storms blow in...kids laugh at me, but it's ok!!

I totally enjoy the morning chats! Thank you!

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I enjoy having coffee with You too!; I get a little stuffed up, when the pollen count is up, not bad enough where I need to medicate-Thank Goodness!; What is in season , in Your parts?, sweet corn ripe yet? 


*Have a great Day *


----------



## arnie

the corn is over my head (who said knee high by 4th of july ) and starting to form ears . but I did gather a few ripe tomatoes !!! i'm making chili and bakeing Italian bread to day the hole homestead smells great . do you eer wish someone would show up for dinner ?


----------



## notwyse

I am a better cook if I am going to have company. What is your favorite book?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The Bible.
Then cookbooks, in general.

Do you sleep well?


----------



## notwyse

I sleep better now than I have in years and years. I quit nursing...quit trying to save lives. I had been clocked in the head by a patient a couple years ago and that changed a lot of things for me. Now I dream. Now I have peace. Do you see yourself in your children?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

With my youngest, it's like lookin in a mirror....she's a mini me (minus the bad stuff)
My son, yeah.....only a lot
My oldest......she has her moments when I am like "ok wow.....me".

I see so much of the 'good me' in them.....it's pretty awesome!

Do storms rolling in unnerve you?


----------



## notwyse

Love storms. But have never had any experience with their destruction. When I lived in Wyoming tornadoes hit close...but not my place. And in Arizona it isn't so much an issue. Do you like the wind?


----------



## arnie

I like hearing it singing through the trees on the ridges ; I don't like the destruction it causes . patch of cane blown over. tin blown off barn .and in winter the wind chill factor . do you like shish kabobs on the grill ?


----------



## notwyse

Of course! That said I have never ever grilled. That is a man thing....in my book. Have you ever done fondue?


----------



## arnie

i'm doing some special kabobs today come on over !!! sure it was fun to do but not worth the trouble to do it much , of course I like to do Italian dinners the best with lasania or sausage n meat'a balls '\; and home comfort foods like chicken n dumplings or pulled pork BBQ, but also Mexican themed can be lots o fun with frehatas and biuld your own tacos . do you like to do themed dinners ?


----------



## notwyse

Yes I do. Love the fact that other cultures give us the excuse to use up stuff in the fridge. Do you love to cook?


----------



## arnie

sure do ;luckily a little more than I dislike doing dishes . do you get along with the livestock .


----------



## notwyse

Yes. Don't get much chance these days. Miss them. Can you hypnotize a chicken?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning All!; Yes I can hypnotize a chicken, but I only tried it once. What is Your vacation 'dream' destination'?


----------



## CajunSunshine

I now live where I dreamed of vacationing...sweet!

How do you hypnotize a chicken? look into my eyes...before you cross the road, lol  


All kidding aside, how DO you do it?

.


----------



## Twp.Tom

You cover their eyes, and hold them backwards, at Your side, and sooth them by rubbing , and cradling them; How do You beat the heat, in the Summer, when it's hot outdoors?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Go inside into the A/C
Wear as little as legally allowed
Drink LOTS of water
Go bare foot.

What's growing in your herb garden?


----------



## notwyse

Weeds. That I'd not how I hypnotize a chicken....but if it works that is great. Do you like bats?


----------



## arnie

we'd catch em and put them to sleep lots as children . tuck its head under its wing and swing um back n forth or big circles then gently lay it down it wont move stay hipnotied for a while . do you think i'll get kicked out of the farmboys guild for revealing this sectret ?


----------



## notwyse

In my younger days it was good for a beer. Don't tell. Can you tip a cow?


----------



## arnie

o I could never be mean to one of the precious cows. I think that cow tiping is a hoaks any way . are you a 2 handed milker ?


----------



## notwyse

Yes. That is quite the rig you got there. What I wouldn't have done for that..... Would you rather be hot or cold?


----------



## sustainabilly

Nowadays, it seems I can take the heat better than cold. Except for sleeping.
If you could have a wish come true...with no downside, what would it be?


----------



## notwyse

Peace on earth. Hands down. That has been my only prayer...my only wish on falling stars as long as I can remember. What is your favorite color?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sea glass green.

Would you ever paint an entire room your favorite color, or, just leave it an accent wall?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning* ; I have never painted a room my favorite color, always neutrals- I don't see why You couldn't paint everything in a room your favorite color. I am fond of red, and have painted many things around the Homestead Red*; Do You have painting 'skills'?


----------



## Revas83

I can paint fairly well, and have painted many a rooms in my day. Oddly enough I like to paint rooms non traditional colors like blue and purple. 

Do you like kung fu?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never tried it?

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## arnie

depends on how fast I dirty it up i'll do a load every couple days if theres a project going on that gets me messy I might do aload every day , lucky enough to have free gravity fed spring water . and a line out side if I want so I don't have to worry about conserving water or running the electric billup much .. with the spring water being soft and chemical free when I had visitors they were commenting on how soft there hair was after using it that they weren't going to use there hair treatments .seems that at home the costly metered hard chemical treated water makes this nessasary and expencive and they drink bottled water. do you have good water where you live ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning***- Yes we have an abundance of good tasting tap water. Living on the Great Lakes, I suppose we take it for granted at times. I have back-up also-a cistern, a well, and a spring fed pond (approx. 300' by 300'). My water bill averages about $28/month, and I use it liberally*.; Do Yo have a special skill, or trade?


----------



## arnie

I grew up in the building trades at first with a smaller out fit where keeping the equipment running was all part of the day; mostly paveing roads at the big company being a foreman. but I was a pretty good concrete finisher . but if being a jack of all trades could count the most. that's it being abil to go from laying sewer pipes to laying bricks and roofing without changing hats ; then changing hats to raise the corn feed the pig butcher and the best part cook it ,this really serves well now on the farm .do you carry a tire repair kit in your veical ?


----------



## notwyse

Does AAA count? I can change a tire.... But not repair it. Unless it is a bicycle. Do you depend on outside help at all?


----------



## Fowler

Yes, sometimes the vet, always a mechanic, and once in a while to load/handle the bigger rams, I use to have to hire someone to mow the fields but now I do it..yay back pain...LOL

Do you hire help?


----------



## arnie

my cousins and I help each other on most projects and mechanic stuff, yet as the miles are showing we will hire extra help for things like cutting cane,or picking up potatoes ,then between the 2 of us we can keep a young man a few hours mostdays , helping on something that needs patching ,climbing ,or chaseing .
4 of us are gonna gang up n head to a couple big flea markets /tradeing grounds ln Kentucky to stock up on treasures . would you jump at the chance to go ?


----------



## notwyse

Yes I would. I love finding cool stuff. Funny thing is that I don't have to own it. Looking is pretty darn fun. Have you ever kept a wild animal as a pet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No*, I keep myself, and I am pretty wild-does that count? lol.; What is the wildest thing You have ever done?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Define Wild............

Do you trim the suckers off your tomato plants?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, Wild:-something out of the ordinary, unbridled, kinda crazy, without reservation* I Skied down 'snow bowls', at the A-Basin in Colorado years ago- it was like 'free falling' out of control- freaked me out, what a rush!; Yes I sucker my tomatoes, I think it helps the plant yield more/better fruit; What is Your favorite fragrance in the garden?( I love the scent of all of the herbs-even the smell of the tomato plant is great!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The first turn of the dirt in Spring......The Oregano........and the smell of my hands after I pinch the suckers off of the tomatoes!

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow!, thats deep*, Here goes:Life is for Living*, so go ahead and live your Life, It will be filled with Happiness*, sorrow, Jubilation*, failure, Good times*, and bad- embrace it all!, You cannot have one, with out the other. The good thing, is it is always changing-You can count on that! ; What gets You smiling?


----------



## arnie

happy youngens human or animal . same ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Young people (teens)
Colorful people (folks with lots of good art on their bodies)
My kids...
When I really stop and think about Jesus loving me.
When my flowers bloom out.
Music that brings back sweet memories........

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!; People, Young and old, make me smile, along with animals/wildlife. I like the way that a good joke or comedy makes me feel too-nothing like bustin' out laughing! ; What do You like on Your Pizza?


----------



## notwyse

Pepperoni, black olives, bell peppers. Do you get heat lightning?


----------



## roadless

Yep, I like any kind of lightening.
Love storms, provided I'm safe of course. 

Do you ride a motorcycle?


----------



## arnie

I used to now I dream of a 4 wheeler . I canned peaches yesterday got lucky and found a truck on the side of the road full of great ones wish I would of got 2 bushels . could you eat a peach right out of hand and be happy that the juice gets all over ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I could Arnie*, Peaches are a fantastic fruit, they look good,feel good, and taste good! Nice stock You have there! Have You ever canned cantalope, with pineapple juice, and realemon?


----------



## arnie

nope ,I hope these grow well as I like em fresh though . Ever try goat milk ice cream ?


----------



## notwyse

No. I wish I had been more creative with my goat milk. Too much focus on them paying for themselves. Do you fight the critters in your garden?


----------



## arnie

after getting the cur dog my trouble with varmits ended these are my best helpers ever my own chickens are trouble I hae to grow another garden out of chicken range .for tomatoes and cucumbers zucinni . do you have trouble with critters in your garden ?


----------



## notwyse

Yep. Even lizards eat off the blossoms. Melons...tomatoes...carrots. You name it...and something gets it. Even all the almonds were ate before ripe. This is so arid here...and things come from miles around for the green. Do you let your dogs in the house?


----------



## arnie

only one my old amigo (the dark colored one) will come in and sleep by the stove in the winter . the others ,never . they don't want inside , they couldn't do there job very well sleeping under the bed . do you keep honey bees ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sadly, no. Bee stings can kill me.
I do buy raw honey from a hive up the street though!

Crickets or Tree Frog songs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Both*, the songs of nature, are music to my ears*. Have You ever found ancient Indian artifacts (spear points, arrowheads, jewelry)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Arrowheads when I was a kid on a camping trip.
The kids and I found a solid silver ring in NC while metal detecting in the woods....it was dated Civil War Era...but it has since been lost. It was neat to find it!!

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*; I will be helping my friend get his boat ready for the upcoming perch season, and doing some chores around the homestead. How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Make a bank deposit, pay bills and then work in the garden.
It's a jungle out there!!

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I watched the sunrise this morning, was crisp and beautiful outside!, I am sure I will be outside to watch the sunset tonight*. What is the next meal You are going to prepare?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bolognese. I will make it today, and throw it in the crock pot to finish for tonight.

Sand or Mud?


----------



## Twp.Tom

*Can't grow much in sand, but it sure feels good on your toes!, playing in the mud can be fun too!; Do You use teflon, or stainless steel cookwear?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Stainless all the way. One day, I will add "cast iron" to the mix!!

Dishwasher or Hand wash?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have never had/used a dishwasher?-I enjoy washing dishes, I like the way my hands get so clean* ; Do You filter/purify Your drinking water?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I drink bottled water, but if I had to, I have a well, and it's good water without a filter.

Flowering trees or Evergreens?


----------



## iti_oj

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I drink bottled water, but if I had to, I have a well, and it's good water without a filter.
> 
> Flowering trees or Evergreens?


Flowering. Cause fruit. Lol. Soup, stews or Chowder's ?


----------



## arnie

All; haven't done many chowders . it must have something to do with location .do you have a regular barber (or beautition) , just chance it at 6$ cuts ,or just let nature take its its course


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was letting nature have her way, then I began to wake up with hair in my face. So, I went down to Scotties Barber shop in Spencer ( yesterday)-haircuts $12, and I always give him extra, cause he takes his time and does a nice job*Do You normally have Your hair cut, when it gets hot in the summer?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> I was letting nature have her way, then I began to wake up with hair in my face. So, I went down to Scotties Barber shop in Spencer ( yesterday)-haircuts $12, and I always give him extra, cause he takes his time and does a nice job*Do You normally have Your hair cut, when it gets hot in the summer?


No I hate hair cuts. Why are you here, on this forum,?


----------



## Fowler

To check out Tom's handsome pics, why are you here?....LOL!!!!


----------



## iti_oj

Fowler said:


> To check out Tom's handsome pics, why are you here?....LOL!!!!


Mining for information. Planning on building home stead in 5 years. Why this section? Well I'm a big forum goer and i have the app so why not.


----------



## iti_oj

Next question is. Do you like tye dye?


----------



## Fowler

I am wearing a tye dye skirt now..so yes.
What do you consider homesteading?


----------



## iti_oj

Fowler said:


> I am wearing a tye dye skirt now..so yes.
> What do you consider homesteading?


A life style that reaches some v level of self sufficiency through farming, animal husbandry, preservation and creating. Preferably with friends and family. What is it to you?


----------



## Fowler

iti_oj said:


> A life style that reaches some v level of self sufficiency through farming, animal husbandry, preservation and creating. Preferably with friends and family. What is it to you?


I have always lived in the country and raised animals, gardened, canned, etc. since I was little, it's just my lifestyle. To me Homesteading is for anyone, anywhere, whom wants to do a little more for themselves and be less dependant on others.

Have you ever worked on a farm?


----------



## iti_oj

Fowler said:


> I have always lived in the country and raised animals, gardened, canned, etc. since I was little, it's just my lifestyle. To me Homesteading is for anyone, anywhere, whom wants to do a little more for themselves and be less dependant on others.
> 
> Have you ever worked on a farm?


No, I'm looking to exchange my work in return for knowledge from a local farmer over then next few years. I have gardened before and a gardening now. I'm from the woods myself. Do you frequent other forums?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I only come here*, I have met the nicest people here, no need to go anywhere else? Have You ever made Your own ice cream?


----------



## oneraddad

You guys ask a lot of questions...


I'm with Fowler, Tom's hawt !

Would you do him ?


----------



## Fowler

oneraddad said:


> You guys ask a lot of questions...
> 
> 
> I'm with Fowler, Tom's hawt !
> 
> Would you do him ?


I dont know what "do him" means?:grin:

Would anyone like to see oneraddad's pic?


----------



## notwyse

Sure...I need a good laugh.....just kidding! Do you have insomnia?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not really, I have been waking up at 4:30 since Summer started; Do You make coffee, first thing in the morning?


----------



## oneraddad

I have a cup and a bowl first thing out of bed, you ?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> Not really, I have been waking up at 4:30 since Summer started; Do You make coffee, first thing in the morning?


yes/no. Yes because we as a couple do but me individually no I usually take a shower while she makes coffee. What kind of hats do you where?:cowboy::dj:?


----------



## iti_oj

sorry oneraddad didn't mean to skip and ignore you.


----------



## Fowler

oneraddad said:


> I have a cup and a bowl first thing out of bed, you ?


I have the same...LOL So where's your pic?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I wear an Engineer's cap(hickory stripped), baseball caps, and wide brim straw hats, during the summer. In Winter I wear ski hats ( wool/acrylic) And I have some insulated hard hat liners that are really warm*. Do the hats You wear, mess Your hair up?

*Good Morning Gina, Rick, and You too OJ*


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> Good Morning*, I wear an Engineer's cap(hickory stripped), baseball caps, and wide brim straw hats, during the summer. In Winter I wear ski hats ( wool/acrylic) And I have some insulated hard hat liners that are really warm*. Do the hats You wear, mess Your hair up?
> 
> *Good Morning Gina, Rick, and You too OJ*


Yes i where knitted hats and such and i have long hair. lol good morning to you to Tom. may i suggest starting the day off with a fresh glass of me? lol

I squeeze fresh juice every morning, do you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't-sounds good though* (the orange juice*)-Do You live in a tropical climate?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> No I don't-sounds good though* (the orange juice*)-Do You live in a tropical climate?


No but I have a farmers market in walking distance. It inspires me greatly. What store do you do most of your food shopping at? (if at all)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Village Market, and Geyer/Hawkins- the two stores that are in town near me. I also grow a garden, and live in an area with hundreds of truck patches-I glean my food locally when it is available, and in season*. Do You eat a lot of veggies-what's Your favorite?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> Village Market, and Geyer/Hawkins- the two stores that are in town near me. I also grow a garden, and live in an area with hundreds of truck patches-I glean my food locally when it is available, and in season*. Do You eat a lot of veggies-what's Your favorite?


I eat a large amount of produce. as a favorite ohh man, well onion leek and garlic. WE sprout so we eat tons of sprouts. snow peas. Avocado, though technically a fruit. Asparagus man omfsm so many i can keep listing them. Do you like mushrooms? Have you grown them?


----------



## oneraddad

A week ago I ate mushrooms for the first time in 30 years. 

Is ice cream a breakfast food ?


----------



## iti_oj

oneraddad said:


> A week ago I ate mushrooms for the first time in 30 years.
> 
> Is ice cream a breakfast food ?
> ]


I don't like ice-cream, nor do i consider it food. 
awe cut pictures. 
So how were mushrooms?


----------



## Fowler

OneRaddad is hawt!die:
I'd eat ice cream with him for breakfast.:icecream:

What veggies do you grow?


----------



## iti_oj

Fowler said:


> OneRaddad is hawt!die:
> I'd eat ice cream with him for breakfast.:icecream:
> 
> What veggies do you grow?


A lot of what I grow is technically fruits like tomatoes, peppers eggplant and squash. Some of what I am growing is classically fruit like blue berries raspberries and lime. Of course I have some herbs too. Ive got some greens growing like lettuce and spinach and mustard. I have a sprout tower. I have 2 dozen bean plants. thats all on my porch. On the ground I got some Turnips bruseelsporuts kholrabi and orka sprouted by infested by bugs eating them. 

I also have a heady compost pile and a second rasbery bush in the ground. Both bushes are/were wild black raspberries.
All this at an apartment complex =D

lets see next question. 
do you like to cook as much as i do? Its like my favorite thing to do.

EDIT i forgot to emntion the leeks green onions and chives.


----------



## Fowler

BANNED for trying to be too technical....oh...wrong thread....LOL

I would like to cook more if I had someone to cook and eat with. 

Have you ever made hard cheese? I mean herbs...LOL


----------



## oneraddad

I like to grow herbs, anybody else got some OG(Ocean Grown)Kush ?


----------



## iti_oj

oneraddad said:


> I like to grow herbs, anybody else got some OG(Ocean Grown)Kush ?


no, not yet, not in nj lol. I made a thread about this today though. I had no idea thats what OG stood for. How long you been growing it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Almost 54 years, in a couple of weeks* Who likes to hold hands?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love holding my kids hands....it's an amazing feeling!!

How is your garden doing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, Garden is doing pretty good! Tomatoes and peppers are not ready to pick yet, but its time to harvest garlic, picked a few cukes, and radishes are grown. My bean planting was a bust!, 3 year old seed, looked good when I put it in the ground, only 5% germination-lesson learned-don't plant old seed! It is raining right now-garden is sucking it up. been dry all week! How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fighting Septoria, again, but it's in my soil and nothing I can do BUT tomatoes are starting to turn red. I struggle bus with peppers.....not sure why. Herbs are growing like WEEDS! Grape vines are heavy with fruit and raspberries FOR DAYS. Sunflowers are getting closer to blooming out....and they make me smile! I love my sunflowers. I've got 3 yards of much coming this morning so I can give this house some "curb appeal" so I will be humping mulch until I have to go to work at 4. Skies are grey, but no rain in sight.....super dry here.

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## iti_oj

Seeing MOE. Do you like live music?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Iti*-I am slow this Morning* Yes I enjoy listening to Music* Pulling weeds in the garden , so I can post a picture(needs weeding bad!) Tending my friends farm(feeding the animals), and then visiting Friends that are camping at a nearby campground* What would You like to grow in the garden, that You have not tried growing yet?


----------



## iti_oj

I would like to try to grow rice. What's the strangest thing you have ever grown?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tropical's...cause that means I am in the SOUTH!!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have never grown tobacco, I don't smoke, but there seems to be a great demand?, I have grown giant pumpkins before!, I am trying again this year. Do you water each plant individually, or do You hose the whole garden?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Individually...at the base...and that's 125 tomato plants PLUS peppers, herbs, cukes, punkin.....etc. 
Hoping it will rain over night or on Monday!!

Does your hose reach your garden?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow! that's a lot of tomatoes!, Yes I have several hundred feet of rubber hose, I can pump it from the well, the cistern, and the pond if necessary*. That said, I have not had to water once this season( record rainfall!). What is the most productive plant on Your property this season?

* Have a great day!


----------



## iti_oj

Individualy. Do you sing or talk to your plants


----------



## iti_oj

Whoops sorry. Either berries or green onions and leeks do you sing or talk to your plants


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Talk to them, yes.
And to the cat that comes out when I am weeding.
And to the mocking bird that sings to me when I am working in the yard.
And to the picture of my daughter that I have taped to a hockey stick that I carry around the yard with me because I miss her so much.

Do you read self-help books?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have read a lot of self-help literature, especially when I was going through rough patches in my Life, and I wanted to know how to deal with, and solve problems that I have had. It is good to look at things from a different perspective. How do You relax/ unwind-to recharge Your body and mind?

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## iti_oj

Good morning all. Ohh myy oversleeped. I cook to relax. I'm going wineberry picking. Ever eatbwine berries?


----------



## oneraddad

Don't eat Elderberries without cooking them. Ever made Chokecherry wine ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No?, I never heard of wineberries? Are You going to make some wine?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> No?, I never heard of wineberries? Are You going to make some wine?


They are also called Japanese raspberry. No I haven't attempted wine making yet. We just got enough for eating today. But later in the week as more ripen we will make pie or pancakes with them. I didn't know of them until yesterday. They are an invasive species. 
We found 4 species of edible berries all with in a mile. Though we need to identify one. 

Do you grow our forage for any berries?


----------



## iti_oj

oneraddad said:


> Don't eat Elderberries without cooking them. Ever made Chokecherry wine ?


No, I wouldnt even be able to identify either, but gonna look them up now. What's your favorite home made wine?


----------



## arnie

I make black berry wine. theres a few other types of berrys that grow here red and black rasberrys are all ripening now ,and lots of black walnuts in the fall.
i'm starting BBQ ribs now so they will be ready by supper time ; and I thought of the old timers I used to work with who prided themselves on there homemade sause . do you make your own BBQ sause or what is your favorite brand from the store . i'm just going to make do with what i' got "sweet baby rays ' but I think i'm gonna hae to spice it up a little


----------



## iti_oj

Hello arnie. We use the same brand. We plan to start making out. Looks easy. I'm glad to hear you have so much to forage.

What do you home make?


----------



## iti_oj

Ohh jack Daniel s BBQ is good to.


----------



## arnie

about everything - iv' got and antquie grain country flour mill and grow my corn for meal and have wheat for bread ; I already milked but as its summer and I wanna go out and pick some sweet corn n matoes after I feed the livestock I used the doe boys flour. in the bread machine but the ribs are from the pig I raised last summer so only partly cheating. I like all my kitchen gadgets they help make life easyer the bread machine ,stand mixer,crock pot, pressurecooker, squezo strainer ,apple peeler. cheery pitter ,grain mill ,deep fryer, mandolin slicer , dehydrator ,electric butter churn and ez milker. are all in regular use . what is on your list of kitchen gadgets ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Stand Mixer
Waffle Iron
Pitzelle Iron
Apple peeler
Stick blender
Panini Press
Wheat grinder
Electric knife
George Foreman Grill
Dehydrator 
Hand mixer
Juicer
Griddle
Blender
Food Processor
Scales
Fryer
Meat grinder
Go Go Gadget!

What's on your to do list today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Evening*-The list is clear at this point-done for the day! Long Day*, I'll sleep really good tonight*. Do You enjoy the windows down, and the wind in Your face in the summer when its Hot*?


----------



## iti_oj

good morning. I recently quite smoking, so in the car open windows remind me of smoking. Do you have or have you kicked any bad habits?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning* Yes its been over 4 years smoke free, for me*, Do You have a favorite ethnic festival, that You like to attend-I really like the Feast of the Assumption, in Cleveland's Little Italy?


----------



## arnie

Lol... not much ethnic diversity round here; there are several bluegrass festivals ; when I lived in Chi town I also liked to go to the fest Italian and greek were the best for the food.welcome to the tobacco free life its been a couple years for me also I stopped at age 22 . well things are really comeing in from the garden corn, beans, tomatoes ; do you ever make a special supper with every thing home grown ?


----------



## iti_oj

arnie said:


> Lol... not much ethnic diversity round here; there are several bluegrass festivals ; when I lived in Chi town I also liked to go to the fest Italian and greek were the best for the food.welcome to the tobacco free life its been a couple years for me also I stopped at age 22 . well things are really comeing in from the garden corn, beans, tomatoes ; do you ever make a special supper with every thing home grown ?


I wish, I live in an apartment. Though i might be lucky enough to make an batch of okra stew, if i didn't plant them to late. I'lll keep expanding though and get their. Perhaps grow some chickpeas and seaseme to make humus and grow some peepers and such. 

Ddo you eat what you grow, or grow what you eat? is there a difference?


----------



## arnie

yes n no]I grow both stuff I like corm beans matoes apples peaches but often do not eat broickli n cauliflower yet I grow it for friends n guest . ever think of participateing in a community garden ?


----------



## iti_oj

Yes we are looking onto that as well as a small plot that is rentable
How did you get started gardening?


----------



## arnie

I came from a family of small farmers my maternal grand parents though not amish were "plane" people farming with horses ect so I had plenty of mentors and examples to learn from. i have kept the family farm adding more to it .but growing up mostly in the city I saw the futility in the rat race lifestile "breaking your back to give your butt a ride "while working I tried to read and learn as much as I could from books and magziens like country side and back woods home, I just always had a garden of some sort tied in with a bit of a green thumb. be it a few tomato plants up to a market garden . though i'v down sized some what now , i'm still learning . are you considered a patient person ?


----------



## iti_oj

I find that question surprisingly hard to answer. What's your favorite book


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, I Have not read many books, and I do not really have a favorite one?-I'll say my notebook (laptop)-is my favorite book, it contains so much information! ; Can You shoot rifles, Pistols, and Shotguns accurately?


----------



## iti_oj

I can't afford the application fees in my state. So no gun ownership yet.
Edit to add question. What inspires you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My youngest daughter.....

You?


----------



## arnie

seeig the results of the work ,or actuly working twards a goal. the idea of being independent with the knowldege ability to be self seffchent .I occurred to me I haven't seen another human in 3 days or started the truck (talked on the phone though) . how long have you ever gone without seeing another person .


----------



## iti_oj

arnie said:


> seeig the results of the work ,or actuly working twards a goal. the idea of being independent with the knowldege ability to be self seffchent .I occurred to me I haven't seen another human in 3 days or started the truck (talked on the phone though) . how long have you ever gone without seeing another person .


Ohh gosh, well I consider online communication as seeing some one. And two it's my biggest weakness I'm a social addict. Do you eat fish?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah!, Breaded/Fried-Lake Erie Perch, is my favorite; Are You 'good', with a filet knife?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never broken down a fish before.....but I am willing to learn!

What amazing thing is going to happen to you today?


----------



## iti_oj

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have never broken down a fish before.....but I am willing to learn!
> 
> What amazing thing is going to happen to you today?


Does it being pay day count? Do you believe in ghost?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No such thing as ghosts lol.-if there was, I would probably have seen them by now*; Do You enjoy the feeling of being scared, hair standing on end?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I do....
And no I don't!

What amazing thing are you gonna do today?


----------



## iti_oj

I love a good scare. Sarah and I scare each other all the
time and love horror movies. 
An amazing thing I will do is go berry picking

What amazing thing will you do for another person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Love my kids.
Clean the kitchen for my daugher.
Find raw honey for my other daughter.
Work alongside my son today.

You?


----------



## iti_oj

Well nothing today but I help run a charity with some friends
Do you hike?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I bartend, so I get my 'cardio' that way!! HA HA

Do you fish?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Once a week, whether I need it or not!-Do You wear sunglasses?


----------



## iti_oj

When driving yes. Do you know the Muffin man?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, we were a Mr. Potato Head family.

Do you filter the water you drink at home?


----------



## iti_oj

Ramblin Wreck said:


> No, we were a Mr. Potato Head family.
> 
> Do you filter the water you drink at home?


The city water I have is toxic, I have read the water reports so I use bottled water. So carried state limits on these toxins are ridiculous. So much arsonic smd chlorean etc. How is your water?


----------



## arnie

I'm lucky .my water comes from a spring at the bottom of hill no people living within a mile ;cold ,clear ,soft and graity feeds it to my place ; I recently had my city friends visiting for a couple days the girls were amazed at how soft there hair was after showering and said they wern't going to use their hair "Treatments ?" that day . I canned blackberrys yesterday do a lot of wild fruits grow in your area ?


----------



## iti_oj

I'm getting about a dry pint a day and that is just side of the road up to mile away stuff. Raspberry, wine berry black berry blue berry grape etc. Its so wonderful we go picking ever day for several weeks now with several more to come.

And wow nice set of cans. Lol that came out wrong
Are you a day dreamer?


----------



## arnie

I guess so ; I look at an old rusty junk truck and I see a nice shiney thing for me to ride around in . or a pile of rocks as a fancy fire pit . I like to build things with a plan meashured, square, and straight . yet some of my sheds and barn were built cheaply with second hand materals , blown over trees ,chainsaw ,and nails. where we just" GOT ER DONE " . are you good at just figgerin out what you need and adapting whatever materails you have to make it work or would you rather have a blue print and precut stock .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A little bit of both. But my house is 28 feet wide, because the pine trees I cut off the place to build it would make better (straight, less knotty) 14 foot floor joists than 16 foot. The poplar I used for siding is in varying lengths, depending upon what size straight logs the tree would make.

What's the most destructive critter/varmint around your farm/homestead?


----------



## arnie

**** , cyoute ,fox ,deer. dogs I'v got the dogs now that have just about ended my troubles . do you have to plant differint things in differiny locations because of varmits .l hae to grow corn n beans close to home to stay unde the dogs protection and tomatoes n cukes far out of the chickens range


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I have my garden fenced, and the deer are a little too freaked out to come that close to the house. When I am out working the garden, the Jacks are out there with me, so it probably smells like "Jack Russell Terriers" and the wild critters want NO part of that!!

Is it me, or is it 'unnaturally' cool at night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hello*-No its not just You*, We have been having below normal lows ,and highs -here in Ohio this year, was in the low 50's all last week*. What is the best advice anyone has ever given You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Accept the Gift of Life, thru Jesus Christ, Lord and Savior.

You?


----------



## iti_oj

No I'm a secular humanist. Unless you were asking the best gift i have received, hmm to hard to answer. Recently I got a blue berry bush. 

What's the best gift you have given?


----------



## iti_oj

The gift of kindness.... Butb that should make is own thread huh? I'll make it during my lunch break


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Life. Three times I was blessed to carry a child from seed to birth!!

What will you do for YOU today?


----------



## oneraddad

I planted 4 seeds, does that count ?


What will I do today ? I'll tell you tonight, because I don't have a plan yet, just a list


----------



## notwyse

Do what you do well. Told to me when I was a typical teen from the guy I loved. It changed my life. Religion aside...what do you consider "the greatest simple sin" of everyday living?


----------



## iti_oj

Good question notwyse I would have to say ignorance, or at least willful ignorance. Of course man "sins" are worse but I do not think they are simple or everyday... yeah know? 
Are you a charitable person.


----------



## notwyse

I try to be...both thought and deed. I could always do more. Who is your biggest inspiration?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

On earth? My youngest daughter....her heart, her will, her tenacity.....
She inspires me.
I am so blessed she is my daughter.

Are you predicted storms today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,Scattered/Isolated storms, forecast for this afternoon; Have You been out swimming this summer yet?(or even wading, if You don't swim)


----------



## notwyse

Yes. I have road tripped and waded in the ocean. A small muddy creek runs close to where I live...and its so darn hot I hike in the creek occasionally. No fish though. Can you identify some of the constellations?


----------



## arnie

gotta wade the creek every day but no swimming or splashing for fun . haven't been fishing either . as I recall these things used to be high priority , Caught any fish lately ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Caught a few bluegill, and a couple of smaller Bass last week. I had friends visiting, trying their luck at fishing in my pond-so I gave them a hand filling up their cooler, so they would have enough for a meal. If something is bothering You, do You like to talk about it, with those that it concerns, or do You keep things inside?


----------



## notwyse

Now that depends. I find myself letting a tremendous amount of stuff pass that would of been unacceptable back in the day. I like to talk problems out and find solutions best. Do you feel fortunate?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I feel so fortunate , it pains me-sometimes-I am truly Blessed* ; Do You enjoy sharing, and giving?


----------



## notwyse

Yes I do. I also feel fortunate and that I have plenty. I give where my heart tells me to. If you hunt do you always eat what you kill?


----------



## iti_oj

notwyse said:


> Yes I do. I also feel fortunate and that I have plenty. I give where my heart tells me to. If you hunt do you always eat what you kill?


I don't hunt, but will one day and v that v would be the only reason to hunt . do you hug trees


----------



## notwyse

Not exactly. But the ponderosa pine smells just like vanilla. And yes. I do sniff. Can you stack a load of small bales?


----------



## iti_oj

According to a farmer friend the one and only time I did it, I am a natural. What is the air speed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Varies between the European and African varieties...and whether they are clutching a coconut or not. What fruits can be found most often in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bananas, Mango's, Pineapples, Avocado's.

What's your 'go to' when you are craving something sweet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sweet Tea*; light or dark chocolate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(D) all of the above. HA HA

What item will you only buy 'the real thing'? (Example: if I were to buy a fur coat, it better be a real dead animal)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Butter*, I can't use margarine, or 'fake' butter; Pony tails, or Pig tails for Your hair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clippy. I jam it all up in a big clip! (I am too old for pig tails.....;-)

What are your plans for this fine day?


----------



## notwyse

Some sort of a hike....my belated effort to get in shape by next Sunday when I leave to do a killer hike in england. What is your favorite guilty pleasure?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cheese*; Would You get married, if You met the 'right' partner?


----------



## roadless

I doubt it. 

Would you?


----------



## arnie

all I know is love puts you in a differint frame of mind,and nothings out of the question .have you ever tasted a mallasses cake ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No cake, but I like the molasses cookies*, I bet the cake is pretty good too*. Would You bake more in the summer, if You had an outdoor kitchen/stove/oven?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe, but I do tend to bake more in the colder months and avoid it in the warmer periods. If a new friend walked inside your home for the first time, what do you think they would notice first...what would stand out to them?


----------



## notwyse

The mess! I would stop them even if I had to tackle them...... What would you cook if you wanted to impress someone?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Kabobs (mix of veggies and meat) grilled and placed over brown/wild rice usually works for me, mainly because it is nearly idiot proof. If I have some asparagus, I'll grill and add that too. Do you have a particular type (and brand) of oil you use most often in your cooking?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Canola Oil,Most often; Do You prefer batter, or bread crumbs-when fryin' fish?


----------



## notwyse

Mostly cook trout or salmon...and I use flour for the trout. Bake the salmon. Have you ever fished for salmon?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not-Salmon fishing is on the list though*; The County Fairs are coming up soon, do You plan to attend, or maybe even have an Entry?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, we no longer have a county fair. They have a Fall Festival gathering, but it's not the same thing, and I would not have anything from a garden to show this year anyway. What night sounds are you hearing outside around your place now?


----------



## arnie

sitting in porch swing waitin for the 20 mins. to pass so I can turn the stove off under the canner with 7 more quart jars of blackberrys ;the crickets n katiedids with the steady ringing and the quiet crunch crunch as the cows chew they have decided to bed down 10 feet from me tonight the creek babbles in with the ducks making a splash and little quack now n then the two female dogs are off distant barking near the ridge of the hill trailing some unseen varmit my old amigo dogs with me so its not to serious a chase . times almost up for the canner , no moscitos nats , moon or wind just me under the stars but gotta get up n go in . big corn canning day tomarow whats your favorite way to cook corn on the cob


----------



## iti_oj

Ohh anyway. I love corn on the cob. Do you compost?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, I have several composting areas here-been composting since I was a little kid.; Do You go out, and get Your own nightcrawlers for fishin', with a flashlight-when its dark


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I usually just dig out some earth worms from the barn manure pile (in the daylight). The bream/catfish around here seem to like them well enough. Do folks use trotlines in your area?


----------



## notwyse

Nope. Not here. Fly fishing the big thing. Do you sing along to the radio?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry*, I was late*- I don't sing a long too much anymore, but when I was Younger-look out! lol Not so much up here in Northern Ohio, down South, by the rivers, it is much more popular. My Son's Grandpa, was from West Virginia, and he used to use lines to catch cats, He told me he would set them before school-and check them on the way home*; Do You think that going fishing, would be a 'good date'?


----------



## iti_oj

Don't fish much but absolutely I think fishing could/would be a good date. What is your signature dish to make in the kitchen?


----------



## notwyse

I am kind of known for my desserts. But it is like being famous. You can be famous for running naked thru a football game. Or famous for solving world hunger. If life is a game which do you think yours most resembles?


----------



## sustainabilly

Mumbly Peg

What has been the biggest garden disappointment for you this year?


----------



## iti_oj

Perhaps my beans, but the seasons not over. I learned that tea tree oil with fight bean fungus. What did your garden teach you this year


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That when you choose not to do a Spring garden, it doesn't mean you should not try a Fall one. What was the last funny thing you remember seeing an animal do?


----------



## arnie

the young goat is always entertaining I let her out of her pen yo hang out with me as I do the choresand go through the garden . just seeing her sheer joy as she jumps over invisible hurtles and kicks sideways in mid air then she notices I;v moved on to the pig pen or rabbit shed and will let out a bleat ,when I call back she comes running full speed to stay close for a minite or so I am an unlikely lookin mama. have you ever bottle raised any livestock ?


----------



## oneraddad

I bottle fed a couple goats Arnie. Reading about your morning made me miss my goats. Anybody else raise goats ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's twelve goats in the pasture just now, six adults and six kids. The little ones are a hoot to watch. Got something in your house that you never use but you haven't chose to part with it/dispose of it yet?


----------



## arnie

yes the old pasterizer I bought off ebay when I got my first cow, never used it except to check if it worked. but its antquie porcilin then theres the old 16 gauge my brother left here 20 years ago . and the old wood cook stove my dad liked that is the stand for the tv now . I'll mention the plows and horse harnesses in the barn also, and the old work horse vacationing out in the pasture,. do you keep stuff for sentimental value using the excuse you might need it someday ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. I am a classic purger. I do not like clutter....
I am all about freecycle / craigslist 'type' of recycling. 

Do you use the farmers almanac to 'predict' the weather?


----------



## arnie

no but I have tried to plant when the moon signs are correct ; do you ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't understand how to read it....I hope it does not say another winter like last one.

Do you feel like people are more inconsiderate today than they were 25 years ago?


----------



## notwyse

Sometimes. But I am older and more critical. I find that if I can smile or laugh and joke I can make most persons respond in a positive way. Do you have clothes you have never worn??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, there are few things in the closet I've never worn, and a collection of tee shirts from national parks I hope to one day have made into a quilt...as soon as I can finish the collection. From start to finish, how long does it usually take to mow your lawn?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

7 hours

You?


----------



## notwyse

One. And lucky to have the water to have that much. How many types of fruit trees do you have?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Apples, peaches, and pears. I want to add some nectarines and plums at some point. Got any nut trees on your place?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. Planted a money tree, but it died. HA HA 

Do you use honey for medicinal purposes?


----------



## notwyse

One poor almond. It was loaded this year....till something discovered it. I think pecans are next....but haven't seen any for sale. Might have to order them. Do you primarily can or freeze the bounty?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning All*, Yes I use honey, to help with allergies-I can't get enough of it!-I think it's highly addictive*, I can, freeze, pickle, and dry- not as much as I would like to, but I always enjoy putting up something that I processed*; Do You think weed should be legal?


----------



## iti_oj

Twp.Tom said:


> Good Morning All*, Yes I use honey, to help with allergies-I can't get enough of it!-I think it's highly addictive*, I can, freeze, pickle, and dry- not as much as I would like to, but I always enjoy putting up something that I processed*; Do You think weed should be legal?


Yes a thousand times yes. I think its not just should be need, for economy. Social health agriculture science medics. Etc. For few things are more important. Hemp to of course. 
How about other drugs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think the use of pharmaceutical's should be limited-most dangerous drug dealers in the world, are Drs.!; Do You embrace natural remedies/holistic treatments?


----------



## notwyse

Yes as much as possible. I try to stay healthy. Keep a good weight. Keep fit. Don't smoke. Seldom during. But better yet....good genes. What is the first thing you would ask a genie for?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon the Genie. If it were your run of the mill Genie, probably wisdom. If it were Barbara Eden, maybe wisdom would not top the list. What's one saying your Parent/Grandparent/Teacher/Etc. often told you that has stuck with you in life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

"There's no such thing as a free lunch"
(My dad)
"You can be anything you want to be"
(A random teacher I talked to in the break room when I was going to night school to get my diploma, at age 19)

When is the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!,Last weekend, while visiting my Sister, and her family-I normally hug all of the Ladies*; (shake hands with all of the Men*); How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's been a while.......

Do you ever battle with Insomnia?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Great Big ****Hugs!***** to You,Laura*, You're a Sweetheart!, Yes, I wake up in the middle of the night,and sometimes have a hard time getting to sleep-sure makes for a tired, following day*. Does a simple 'smile', from a stranger-give You a good feeling?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

eh...depends. I'm missing good old fashioned human contact!!

Have you 'preserved' anything out of your garden this season?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have pickled, froze blueberries, and corn. And I will be canning some tomato sauce, later this Month*; What lifts Your Spirits ?


----------



## iti_oj

Cooking, Reading, music people. Are you an invite
Introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Extroverted....to the 2nd power

Loud laugh, soft giggle?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, Late Again*- Loud, Deep Laugh*Usually extroverted*, What's the most important thing You have learned, being in a relationship?



*Have a great day Everyone!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

do not let the heart be deceived.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Forgiveness, can set You Free!; Are You looking forward to falling in Love again?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really....it's not on the radar.
I am looking forward to my house selling!!

What sound takes your breath away?


----------



## notwyse

The depth of the human spirit when under fire. Those folks in haite that came out of the rubble after having lost everything. Are good at adversity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Some days, yes.

Do you stake your tomatoes or let them grow on the ground?


----------



## notwyse

Well both. The antelope ground squirrel population seems to plant them everywhere... But they also eat most of the garden too. What is your worst garden pest?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Deer, hands down. Coffee, juice, water...what's your first beverage of the day, usually?


----------



## arnie

TGIF !!! COFFEE !!! Do you grind your own beans , perk on the stove ,Keurug , Mr coffee ,Orr Instant ? I do all as the mood or time dictates except (Yuck) instant


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mr. Coffee...with Starbux coffee!!
Sometimes I buy the beans and grind myself.

Cream and Sugar?


----------



## no really

Black!!! What is your favorite thing to have with coffee? Mine is toast.


----------



## iti_oj

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Mr. Coffee...with Starbux coffee!!
> Sometimes I buy the beans and grind myself.
> 
> Cream and Sugar?


A tiny dash of whole milk and 2 lumps sugar. We use Ricardo
Eldorado essprso roast to make coffee. Do you work out or do yoga?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I prefer coffee alone or with breakfast (can't think of a milk and cookies kind of comparison for coffee). I use the rowing machine upstairs sporadically and do some jogging and walking to prepare for hikes, but nothing formal on exercise...and no yoga but I have lots of friends and family who swear by it. Do you often gather with your family, either immediate or extended?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am with my kids as much as they will allow me!!!

How often do you "bust a jar" when water bathing tomatoes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Knockin' on my noggin'/wood as I write this, but I've never lost a jar yet in the pressure canner, which is what I use. How humid is it where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It varies, but right now it is rather sticky( about 80 percent)?, What's for breakfast today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

This year? Not humid at all.
Coffee!!

Is it cooler than normal where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, it has been a cooler than normal year-the climate change around here has been cooling*. Do you wear sleeveless shirts in the summer, for comfort?


----------



## arnie

nope pocket tees , bibs ,n boots are the daily wear on the farm . Do you wanna make apple butter ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have Arnie*-Grandma's special ingredient, was Red Hots( the candy), it adds a little spicy kick to it! Do You peel apples with a paring/pocket knife, or an apple peeler?


----------



## arnie

I am going to be the kitchen gadget king ; I love my apple peeler but all I do is steam the apples for a few mins and run them through the sqeezo strainer and get smooth apple sause no seeds or peeles and I save most of the apple een use a big old cauldron to cook it in but use propane for heat instead of wood but after seeing people using the big cauldron pots at the cannery I might do my next batch there . And I use red hots as well .do you haveany wine brewing yet ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My brother has some blackberry wine about ready to bottle, and he was cutting up some apples last week in preparation for making apple wine. He said he wanted to make some apple brandy also, but how you would do that without a still, I'm not sure. He has a steam juicer, so maybe that can be used in the process. How much do you pay in sales tax where you live?


----------



## iti_oj

Ramblin Wreck said:


> My brother has some blackberry wine about ready to bottle, and he was cutting up some apples last week in preparation for making apple wine. He said he wanted to make some apple brandy also, but how you would do that without a still, I'm not sure. He has a steam juicer, so maybe that can be used in the process. How much do you pay in sales tax where you live?


7%. Is how many books do you have?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's probably 300-400 books in the house. How many DVD's/Tapes/Videos do you think you have in your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Less than 10. We are not movie watchers!

Do you have a lot of kitchen gadgets?


----------



## iti_oj

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Less than 10. We are not movie watchers!
> 
> Do you have a lot of kitchen gadgets?


Yes but I need more! More! More! What's the 
Weirdest ingredient you use?


----------



## Twp.Tom

That's a hard question to answer? All of the ingredients I use are pretty normal?; Do people come to Your door, to share their religious message?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every once in a blue moon. I do not answer.

Do you go to your state's fair every year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* No, I would like to go to the Ohio State Fair, in Columbus someday? (it's on my list*); Do You have a favorite brand of Blue Jeans?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really....whatever fits is my favorite pair!!

Do you wear cologne / perfume often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I don't-Eau Natural, Here*, I used to date a Girl,that worked at the Clinique counter, at JC Penney's-years ago- and She kept me in fancy men's Cologne- I had a good scent then*,I used to like the Polo, and the Giorgio, the best; Do You like to smell a good, light smelling fragrance, on other people-I have always liked the scent of perfume(very lightly), on a Lady?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't say that a particular perfume/scent has ever attracted me, but some have surely repulsed. Do you routinely buy the same brand of soap for your home, or just what's on sale at the time?


----------



## iti_oj

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Can't say that a particular perfume/scent has ever attracted me, but some have surely repulsed. Do you routinely buy the same brand of soap for your home, or just what's on sale at the time?


I tend to buy home made soap from hippies. and get store stuff as presents on holidays. What's your favorite monty python work?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Of the movies, probably "Monty Python and the Holy Grail". From the BBC series, the "Dead Parrot" skit is timeless. What edibles can/could you forage around your home now?


----------



## arnie

eggs peaches ;unripe apples. garden stuff and farm livestock -if I had to I suppose icould get crayfish from the creek still some rasberrys blackberrys . paw paws , it looks like there won't be many walnuts or haslenuts this year. I get a lot of mushroom hunters here in the spring and differint herb hunters spring till fall . have you ever hunted gensing or cut catnip


----------



## iti_oj

arnie said:


> eggs peaches ;unripe apples. garden stuff and farm livestock -if I had to I suppose icould get crayfish from the creek still some rasberrys blackberrys . paw paws , it looks like there won't be many walnuts or haslenuts this year. I get a lot of mushroom hunters here in the spring and differint herb hunters spring till fall . have you ever hunted gensing or cut catnip


I've cut cat nip. Before and chewed it like a Celtic warrior. What's your favorite flower?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning ST! I like the Daisy*What was the most recent thing that You have purchased, at a garage sale/flea market?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A copy of Michner's "Tales of the South Pacific", for fifty cents. Do you ever watch movies with subtitles?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* Lol, No- I have a hard enough time-understanding, and paying attention to an English Movie, let alone a foreign film*. I am not much of a 'movie watching' person-hard for me to sit still very long, and if I do get comfortable, I may get sleepy and fall asleep* Can You act?(Have You been in play's,performances, etc.)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't act, but that didn't stop them from making me play Mercutio in a high school play and Pontius Pilate in a Church production for Easter. If you were granted one life "do over"/mulligan, what would you do differently or change?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would have been a Believer, Follower of Christ from an early age, instead of when I was in my 30's. 

Favorite Fair Food


----------



## arnie

at our county fair there is a vender with a big sandwich with bbq chicken beef and pork on a pretty good French bread roll ,and made on the spot fruit icecream . do you ever volunteer to help out at community functions ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry *, late again Arnie*- I volunteer, if I see a need, and opportunity to help, I am always willing to give of myself.;French Fries, with vinegar*, I rarely make them myself,so it's a treat! What was Your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Fowler

Art!!! I was a creative genious....LOL

Do you miss the touch, smile, flirting, butterflies you get with the opposite sex?


----------



## arnie

Riesess ... seriously though I was good in math n aglgebra (not much on speelin) and was really good at wrighting . but the math payed off cause I had to use it lots when I went to work ; seems like I stepped out of school and onto a costruction site . did you get to go to collage after high school or like me have to start paying your way (Poor People have poor habbits it seems ) my brother and I did get to go back to school but not until we were in our 30s (never to late ) but it was all construction related math n engenering but helped us getting advansted ,having the paper to backup the experience . Second Question - do you think your "book larnin" helped you in your working career ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Dang Arnie*, I got a major case of the slowy's today! lol- Math was probably the most important course of study, in the career I chose*(construction/building)Hi*, Yes I do, I get everything , but the occasional touch* It is a good thing that I practiced all of that, when I had the chance*; Do You ever wink, at strangers-if they look friendly?


----------



## arnie

i'm a slow typer to top it off . but fouler ,,, HECK YES !! tom no never been to forward mabe wink when tellin a windy story . how bout yous


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't wink too often, but I will if the right opportunity arises*, Just a high school/trade school (Draftsman), graduate here-I never became a working draftsman, but it sure helped me , when I was laying things out, and reading prints* Do You try to repair most things on the homestead, if You have the knowledge to do so?


----------



## arnie

after staying up till midnight fixing the old tractor last night I will give a qualified "YES" . I sure wish I could afford an apprentice or farm hand though . I often hear people recommend just call the plumber , take the car to the mechanic ,or hire a landscaper ; and it sounds good ;but when push comes to shove I sure am glad I had to learn and buncha stuff , cause it has never failed to come in handy , a young relative once called in an emergency from collage ,(4 hours away ) his car was broke down and his dad was afraid of him getting riped of by a auto repair shister because he had lived such a sheltered life . we drove there to find out he had left the interior light on and ran the battery down. couda got a jump from his buddy . but we put him in a new battery and drove home , have you ever had to bite your tounge and count your blessings ; sure am glad my dad made sure we could change tires and jump start vechicles before we ever got behind a wheel , do you carry a tire repare kit n jumper cables in your auto ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got good spares/jacks on both vehicles, but jumper cables in the truck only. I have a hard time keeping jumper cables. They seem to walk away from the place. Same thing happens to portable air tanks. It's a mystery. Do you keep a bug out bag (BOB) in your vehicle(s)?


----------



## sustainabilly

A mini version, in a coffee can.
How many entry/exit doors does your house have?



Ramblin Wreck said:


> Can't act, but that didn't stop them from making me play Mercutio in a high school play and Pontius Pilate in a Church production for Easter. If you were granted one life "do over"/mulligan, what would you do differently or change?


Here Wreck. I found the promo shot from that Easter play. Ahh...the memories.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

BOB in vehicle?
Funny you should ask.........had a nightmare about not being prepared about a week ago. Woke up gasping for air...covered in sweat....totally freaked out.
As soon as I get over whatever this 'bug' is that I have I am all over that BOB for the cars!!!

What's your weather lookin like today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning****- The weather is going to be Sunny/dry, and upper 70's today, it does not get much nicer in August-here in Northern Ohio!; Do You have any recreational activities planned for this fine weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Work and more work. HA HA Been sick all week...gots some catchin' up to do!

What's the best part of the morning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* I hope You begin to feel better soon!- The best part of waking up, is seeing my dogs!, I live alone, and they are my companions, so when I wake up-I say, 'Good Morning'!, to all of them, and give them a hug! I also think- Thank You! It's good to be alive'! What's the favotite time of day for You, Morning,Noon, or Night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Morning!! For sure!!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I kinda' like all parts of the day. Cup of joe in the morning and play time on the computer followed by breakfast and some socializing (usually). Mid day naps are wonderful. Watching the animals at dusk with a glass of tea or ale is fun. Watching the stars and moon on a clear night is cool too. The day is all good. Anything on your "get ready for Fall/Winter list" that is worrying your or is everything looking OK for the coming months?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry late*, No worries!, Fall/Winter, are just seasons? -I may start worrying, when I can't do for myself anymore*Yes, Morning for me too!-it is so peaceful! Do You enjoy 'stargazing', looking up to the stars at night-to see what's going on up there?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The stars are BEAUTIFUL where I live.......beautiful.

Do you ever look at a handful of dirt and wonder what's going on in there??


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not?, but now I am beginning to wonder about that too? I have always had lots of questions, wondered about everything. Are You very inquisitive?

Sorry, spoke to soon, I was wondering about that dirt, and I have wondered before , about it-what is in it, is it fertile, would it be a good growing medium?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAbzlj3nf4E[/ame]


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.....I ask a lot of questions. About everything.

Name 1 thing that makes the hair on the back of your neck stand on end.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Being in a crime ridden urban area, on foot, at night-gives me that feeling? How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Being in large crowds of 'excitable' humans....
Humans hopped on emotions are scary!!

Do grey days make you 'lazy'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't think so?, The heat really slows me down though!- Do people who know You, consider You a 'Hard Charger', a 'Go Getter'?



* Have a Great Weekend Everyone!*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think they call me different names than that, but the board, thank God, doesn't allow such language. Do you have any special plans for the weekend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Can some tomatoes, do a few things on my list, work, nothing special..

Do you have someone you hug every day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, Rise and Shine!, Greet the Day!-No*, I do not have anyone to hug here. I really do like hugs though, and when I get a chance to, I make sure and give a good Hug! Do You think being single is a good time to soul search, and find out who You really are, and what You want from Life?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure about that. It would seem that whether you are single or coupled, you could/should always live deliberately, meaning that you should be planning/doing/enjoying what you really want to do in this life. What car/truck/vehicle have you owned that you wish you still had?


----------



## arnie

easy I had a 1976 f 350 with a dump bed caution yellow in color I got at a municipal auction .I used it for years at work it put the bread on the table ' but my best play pretty was a 1972 grand prix ; both were old when I got em but I shined em up and kept em going. if I call back time i'd go to the days when i'd come home from work in that old yellow truck and the push cart ice cream man would start ringing his bell and all the young neighborhood children would come running and i'd treat em all . how bout you ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think my favorite was a 1994 Toyo 4x4. Hated to part with that truck, but my (then) wife had two major at fault accidents in less than six months. Our auto insurance increased in price to over $5,000, so I sold my truck and switched to an old Volvo wagon with just liability coverage. All the local school systems have started classes here...how about where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A lot of them fired up at the end of July!!!
But as of today, all of the schools are now in session......whew......I can grocery shop in peace!!

What is the scariest weather you have experienced?


----------



## arnie

been through tornados, lots of heavy rains . but the scariest had to be driving through Indiana on I65 the rain changed to snow and never slowed down in all the hours we drove just trying to stay in the ruts behind the semis at 20 mph I never saw a plow or salt truck , till I crossed the border into Illinois where the roads were wet yet cleared . how bout you


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tornado when I was in 2nd grade, and again when I was 15. 
The smells and sounds are still with me to this day. 
Scary stuff.

Have you sold a home recently?


----------



## arnie

nope never I bought the farm ajoining the family farm and reset my roots .
do you try to be frugal ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In some ways I'm frugal, with utilities for example, and I very much live within my means. However, as I've gotten older, I probably buy more things "I want" than I once did. Are most of the clocks in your home analog or digital?


----------



## jandersen

I have two clocks they are both analog.
Did you watch the meteors this week?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I didn't-it rained, and was cloudy the last few nights; Do You have a 'best Friend'?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, since we were kids, her mom even calls me her other daughter.

How about you - a best friend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep, My Brother is my best Friend-unconditionally, and I Love him!;Is there anything You would like to do, before Fall begins?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Move!! HA HA

What's a good weekend 'mini vacation' that I can take my girls and both dogs on?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie, since I know little of your area. A picnic in a quiet park that allows dogs would be fun or maybe a weekend at a beach (if you have one close) that allows pets. When's the last time you sat on your porch or deck and listened to the birds and other sounds in your yard?


----------



## In2deep

I was just sitting out on my back deck last night tossing peanuts to the squirrels they where chattering so cute . I also could hear the wings of my hummingbirds buzzing by my head as they went to the feeder.
What's the best gift you can give to a great neighbor without spending money ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The gift of friendship, and being a great neighbor yourself*; Do You occasionally stay up late, and then sleep in?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rarely, but I will stay up for a pretty full moon or possibly a meteor shower. I'm usually in bed by 11ish and up by 7ish, a little earlier to bed and later to rise on cold nights/mornings. Do you enjoy listening to live music, and if so, what type venue do you prefer?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do not go to many shows anymore, but when I did, , I always preferred smaller intimate settings-small halls, bars, outdoor stages*. Do You have a clear. crisp,loud,powerful music system at home?


----------



## arnie

not really theres a big old boom box that is usally playing under the picnic shed and at my moms (in my old room)theres a great old sterio system, giant speakers. diamond needle in the turntable , big ole raido reciver ( remember them ) gotta member to bring it here someday except I think my bro cabbaged on all the old albems . do you have any old records still


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I've got a stash of old albums in the closet...I hope. The boys borrow/steal a lot of my CD's, but they don't know about the albums...again I hope. Think I'm on about my fifth "White Album" CD and third/fourth "Dark Side of the Moon" CD. Do you listen to books on tape/CD?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

Are you a minimalist or do you have a lot of 'stuff'?


----------



## In2deep

I'm a stuff kind of person, I need stuff to do stuff with . You know what I mean if your a collector of stuff. Only thing I need to do is get ride of other peoples stuff.
Kids move out leave stuff , Room mates stuff, X's stuff. It all becomes my stuff. But in reality I would rather be a minimalist. I always have that scared feeling when I see show's on hoarding
If your walking along and see a penny on the ground do you look at it first to see if it's heads up for luck or just pick it up ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It says "In God we trust", and I pick up all money no matter what side is showing!! 
(I just rolled up over 200.00 in change, that I have been accumulating for only 6 months.)

What's on your agenda for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good morning!, Household chores, work in the kitchen, follow a friend to the next town over, to drop off his vehicle for repairs, go to an auction-I am sure I will find other things to do also*. Do You wear glasses for reading?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep, and the magnification has inched up from 1.25 to 1.5...and 1.75 is looking better and better. What was the last state or foreign country you visited?


----------



## Jaclynne

Mexico

What fruit grows on your property?



edited to add: Good Morning World!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Apples,Pears,Blackberries,Strawberries,Wild Blueberries,and Tomatoes*; Do You have a horseshoe pit?


----------



## arnie

theres a set of stuff for playing in a box , but it never been set up . we have our second cutting of hay down now ( as everyone in the area does )with a forcast of dry weather for days .so to day is oiling and greaseing ect, in prep for tommarows big push ,of course it rained last night do you know your local weather persons name ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The one I see most often is Karen Minton (almost always on my PC not the TV). She's a Lodi girl who somehow ended up in Atlanta 20+ years ago. Do you watch any of your local news programs?


----------



## deberosa

No, only use the TV with my ROKU for a movie once in a while.
I use weatherbug to keep up with the weather and the tv web site to keep up with any news.

Have you seen Atlas Shrugged?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I'm not an Ayn Rand fan, but I did watch "The Fountainhead" a few years ago. Have you ever seen a movie that you thought was as good as the book it was based upon?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't read, but my daughter does, and compares the book and movie often.

What have you canned up so far?


----------



## arnie

I"m an Avid canner .LOL corn, beans ,peaches,pickles, tomatos peppers cabbage (kroute). ; strawberrys .blackberrys , peas= doe;s honey count as well apples n apple butter is next . Do you raise your own livestock for meat ?


----------



## In2deep

I don't but my parents did , Pigs ,chickens , rabbits , turkeys, goats. I had made them all my pets Wasn't a good a thing for me when it came time to butcher and eat them .One time in particular comes to mind a Bull calf my Dad raised - His name was Stumpy .One day I came home from school my Mom cooking a nice smelling roast. Later we sat down to eat my takes a bit and says" Boy doesn't Stumpy taste good ?:huh:
What's one of your favorite memories growing ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Recesses at our elementary school when the weather was nice. We had a very long school day (8:00 am to after 3:30 pm), so they gave us an extended recess at lunch. We played every kind of ball there was, every kind of chase game there was, and marbles for keeps. What community/school sports/music/civic organizations did you participate in while growing up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Football , Golf, Basketball, Little league, YMCA Indian Guides, Scouts, Served mass as an Altar Boy, helped to take care of several Elderly Widow's in my Neighborhood, and began working, at the very least, in a part-time capacity, at the age of 11. I always had something to do? lol 

Good Morning*, When You wake up in the Morning, Do You log on to the computer, as I do, or do You turn on the TV ( as I used to do), or do You like to sit in silence, and think for a spell?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Roll over, pay attention to the restroom, go downstairs, make coffee, come upstairs, log onto computer....
Then it's off to the races!

Will you attend your State's fair this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not this Year*, The Ohio State Fair is over. I would like to Go someday-have never been there*; If You were to enter something at the fair-What would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I wish I could sew....I'd create something that was sown.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a sweet collection of antique non-electric lamps and lantern's-I would enter the nicest one I have*; Have You ever went off-roading, or four wheelin'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, plenty of times as a kid. 

What's on your agenda for the day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's raining outside, so I thought I might do a couple loads of laundry, prepare a nice meal, do a little bit of socializing with Friends and neighbors, and prepare myself for an important meeting tomorrow; What is Your favorite meat: Chicken, Beef, Pork, Seafood, Other?


----------



## In2deep

:hrm: I really had to think that question over cause I like almost all kinds of meat but it came down to what I eat the most of which is chicken. For one you can always get a good sale on it. The second thing is there's so many ways to prepare it . What are some of the things that you find to do on a rainy day ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I save some tasks just for rainy days, such as cleaning the feed/mechanical room in the barn, organizing/reorganizing "stuff" in the garage, and getting paper work in order for doing the taxes. Rainy days are also good for naps and movie/TV marathons. Do you know your blood type?


----------



## In2deep

I have type O positive , Only reason why I know this is I needed a blood transfusion, when I was younger . Had major back surgery and they had a hard time finding a donor. I laugh about it today when I do crazy things, I will tell people it's oky thy had to go to the funny farm to get my blood:bouncy:
I think everyone has something there afraid of what's yours and why ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Bridge on the Ohio Turnpike, that goes over the Cuyahoga River. It used to terrify my Mom, when we would pass over it years ago. Now, when ever I pass over it, I think of Mom, and how she was so scared of that bridge? This is strange, cause I like most other 'high' places. Do You subscribe to any You-Tube Channels?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but after dropping Dish a few months ago, I subscribed to Netflix and HuluPlus. I may need to check out the Youtube "stuff", but I wonder if it will work with the Roku device...will look into it. Do you have a favorite "quick meal" when you are hungry or in a hurry?


----------



## arnie

when making things like beef veggie soup . spaggiti sause ,or chili I always end up with a giant pot full . so I use my little electric pressure canner to can up a few pints for those long days when heat n eat meals come in handy . I will admit to being a cheee burger fan and will often just make a burger n frys the grill saves from generateing dirty dishes. pancakes are a favorite also / How About you ?


----------



## In2deep

The fastest besides actually cooking is a Hungry Man TV dinner:happy: But I have to be in a hurry or starving. Nothing replaces good Ol home cooking. Those pancakes and sausages look mighty yummy Annie !
Whats the best way to pick up an egg that fell on the floor and broke all over ?:shocked:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Spatula and a paper plate.

how do you erase a memory?


----------



## Twp.Tom

You can't, the best that You can do is not to dwell on it, put it out of Your mind, try not to think about it.Look at it once and for all-for what it's worth-then move on , and don't look back. it may never go away, but in time, You may look at it in a different light? Think of 'good' memory's, and replace the bad with good. Make new 'good memory's' starting today!; Do You talk to someone else, when You have a difficult problem-or do You just try to solve it Yourself?


----------



## arnie

usally handle every thing myself but do apprecieate all the help I can get . with a close circle of helpful family n friends but not phisicly close distance comes into most things yet it seems that there aren't very many big problems and I don't worry over small things . would you say you are the rock that others lean on as steady as a ox and faithful as a hound . or flighty as a race horse and change taste and direction with the breezes ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm totally steady on, and sometimes its sucks because your loved ones forget you need to lean on someone sometimes. I don't want anyone solving my problems, but it'd be nice if they'd offer a little distraction as I work thru it. 

Do you try to treat others like you'd want to be treated?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Certainly try to. Has August been cooler, hotter, or about normal for your area?


----------



## arnie

thank goodness its been cooler with enough rain . are you enjoying an abundance of produce from your garden this season because of this . are you canning or freezeing lots of it ?


----------



## Jaclynne

July and August both have been uncharacteristically cooler, but even stranger is the amount of rain we've had. I've never seen this much rain in summer before. Its usually a hot, dry dustbowl this time of year, instead I'm living in a rain forest. (w/ the spiders and bugs to prove it! )

Slow poke here! I don't have a garden this year Arnie, but buy from the numerous farmers markets. Today I am starting elderberry syrup from what I've gathered here at home.

Are you looking forward to winter or do you dread cold weather?


----------



## arnie

dread ing it = keeping a fire freexeing livestock water. muddy road, feeding hay .hard starting tractor whats not to love .I like the silence and beauty of the fresh fallen snow on a winters night though . if it dosent take out the power and make me fire up the generator . are you ?? but don't have to worry if I do get snowed in


----------



## Jaclynne

I like cold weather better than hot, but I'm not really looking forward to it this year. Snow would be nice, but we mostly get freezing rain and ice. Water froze too many time last winter too.

Do you have a distinctive fall season? Or just go from hot weather to freezing cold?


----------



## arnie

here there are two pretty seasons of spring and fall it gets hot in the summer but I guess because of the hills n woods it cools off in the evenings. does it cool off at night where your at ?


----------



## Jaclynne

If you call 86 cool. lol But that is cooler than 98-100+ we see for daytime temps. We have had several cooler nights this summer though, and it was nice!

What is the last 'summer time' chore that has to be done before cold sets in?


----------



## arnie

make mallases before a frost ,or dig potatoes before a hard freeze check the old trucks n tractor for good antifreeze . ever bake bread ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Heck no, unless corn bread counts. Bought a bread machine off Craigs List and had the best intentions of getting started with some baking, but I've not done it. Do you keep cereals in your home, and if so, which ones?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like the granola style, bulk cereals, and honey nut cheerios. I don'y eat cereal much in the summer months, but come fall and winter I eat it more often. What was for dinner tonight?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cereal, a mix of granola/bran/banana/skim milk...lazy supper after a day helping my brother at his saw mill. How do you dispose of garbage where you live? (municipal service, private service, dump, recycle, etc.)


----------



## Twp.Tom

We have a Twp. recycle facility, paper,aluminum, plastic, glass, cardboard- and for $2, you can dispose of a bag of garbage. I generate so little refuse, that I only need to go there once a month.; Name one thing that would help to make things easier, on Your Homestead?


----------



## no really

More time! What is your favorite chore, mine is feeding chickens, for some reason it's relaxing.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Any chore that involves driving my tractor- it is my favorite piece of machinery! ; If You could farm/produce anything possible, what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wish I could grow bananas and coffee here. It would really cut down my grocery bill. What temperature is "too hot" for you to work outside, or conversely, what temperature is "too cold" for you to get out and about?


----------



## arnie

this is where the want to or have to question kicks in ; if it gets into the 90"s I may put a job like hoeing weeds off till later but hay can't wait . same with cold gotta feed the livestock even if zero but will avoid a building project in the upper 20s . in years past I paved roads when it was 111 degrees ran a hammer at -20 ran a bobcat removeing snow once when it hit -40 ,but that was our job and we had to do it to earn a living . may I thank goodness to have belonged to a union that had early retirement .what has been the most extream tempeture you'v had to tuff out ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The worst day I remember it was only in the 20's F, but with a great deal of wind. Our Mom's breaker box, which was located on the back porch, crapped out and she had no water, no tv, no nothing...and she was not happy about it. After fooling around with the box for a few hours in the cold, my older brother and I decided we had to replace it. Off to Home Depot we went and got a whole new rig. Bone cold and working to well after dark, we somehow did all the tedious work of wiring the thing up...and not getting electrocuted in the process. Do you install your own electrical fixtures (outlets, lights, etc.)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am confident in my electrical skills to make simple repairs, and connections/replacements. What trade/skill , do You have the most experience with?


----------



## arnie

asphat paveing #1 then concrete #2, Have you ever had any formal job training , say secretariel school or auto mechanic school ; or all on the job do or die training ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Six years of college, mostly related to accounting, but it was real world experience that was more important. How long is your driveway?


----------



## arnie

1 mile the state road only gotta open 1 gate now sometime 2 ; how bout yours doyou hae to open n close any gates 
?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No gates yet, but if I live to get a fence around my garden/orchard, I'll likely install a gate on the driveway as a part of the fencing project. What would you like to add to your pantry before cold weather sets in?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning* I am going to add a couple of batches (14 quarts), of tomato sauce. Do You bake apple pies, when the apples are in season in the Fall?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, and blueberry pies when they are in season and peach pies when they are in season and strawberry pies when they are in season...but my pies are almost always cobblers. Are fried pies popular in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Amish make those fold-over fry pies, I am not really fond of them, but other folks seem to like them*. I ordered a fresh baked apple pie this week. I picked it up this morning, and it is burning a hole on my counter*. I really like the cobblers too RW*, baked goods, and pastry are my weaknesses (among other things!). Anybody going out for the evening, on this fine Saturday night?


----------



## arnie

out in the swing for a few its been rainy lately just relax for a few n check out the stars ,listen to natures night music for a while, screech owls, crickets ,frogs; all tuneing up loud this time of year . next weekend is our family reunion n im still trying to think up what dish i'm gonna bring . do'es you family have a big get together every year ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie, we don't. my Folks were the Youngest in their families, almost everyone is deceased now. I sure do miss large family get together's though-good times! Do You smoke Your own meats (hams, sausage, chops)?


----------



## arnie

get some ice cream on that pie tom ; a smoke house is on the to do list but I do sugar cure my hams n bacon using a fridge but I like the chunked up and canned pork so much I think I may skip the hams with this years pig (Hog)


----------



## Jaclynne

Since arnie forgot to add a question, I'll just say, "Good morning folks! Hope its a beautiful day where you are."

And.....do you eat a full breakfast first thing in the morning, or wait till you've done a few chores?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Coffee at home first followed by breakfast (usually out). If I do any chores it might be loading/running the dishwasher or putting a load of clothes in the washer. After I return home from breakfast (and running any errands I have), I get started on my outdoor tasks first, hopefully finishing those before the hottest part of the day sets in. Are you looking forward to the Fall...have any Fall plans yet?


----------



## roadless

I love fall, I would like it even more if winter didn't follow!
My big plans are going back to work.

What are your fall plans?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nothing really big. A friend from Brevard NC wants me an another mutual friend to come up and have a "waterfall" day, hiking and taking pictures of waterfalls. Since I'm not a photographer but I like hiking, I'll end up being the pack mule schlepping around the camera gear. I'll try to get to the mountains another day to find/pick/buy some apples...kinda' necessary since the deer ate all of mine. You can get apples at the market, but it's just not the same. Hope we have a pretty Fall. How many keys are on the key chain/ring/whatever you routinely carry with you?


----------



## arnie

about twenty I think I carry so many as a haibit from my past (When I need em )so I don't lose em but now I mostly leae them in the truck . to you feel safe leaveing your keys in your Auto at home ?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, but its not a good habit, so I try not too. I find if I start leaving them in the vehicle sometimes, I end up locking them in the house. Which leads to my question.....

Do you always make sure everything is locked up before leaving or bedtime?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends. If I'm leaving for a quick trip to a family member's house, which might involve a 10-15 minute walk or a few minutes on the ATV/tractor, I don't lock up. If I'm leaving the neighborhood or shutting down for the night, I do lock up. Do you have one of the weather alert radios that warns you when bad weather is in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, No weather radio, but my cell phone alerts me to any dangerous storms, floods, or tornadoes; Do You have a Phone that has many functions-internet access, camera, etc.?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I have an idiot phone, but you can dunk it in water or a cow can step on it, and it would still work. (As an aside, the other day at a Waffle House everyone's smart phone went crazy at one time. It was an alert about a missing elderly couple. It was impressive to see how many people could be alerted simultaneously...not a bad thing at all...except that everyone's eggs and waffles got a little cold.) What's the oldest age that a Parent/Grandparent/Aunt/Uncle has lived to in your family?


----------



## Jaclynne

My grandmother lived to 97. She slipped and fell on ice getting on the public transit bus, just didn't recover from the surgery.

Do you expect or even want to live to 'a ripe old age'?


----------



## arnie

hope so I think i'm about 1/2 way there and have;nt figgered a way to avoid it yet . How bout you ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm still wondering why God has put up with me this long. Grace truly abounds. Other than making a visit to the bathroom (or it's equivalent), what's the first thing you usually do upon getting up in the morning?


----------



## roadless

I have a coffee and quiet time with some inspirational books to get a healthy start and hopefully remember to act on what I read throughout my day!

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I let 'Grumpy'and 'Shady Brady' out,to go potty, Then shortly thereafter, the rest of the dogs take turns going outside. Are You a college/pro football fan?- Go Browns/Buckeyes!!!!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I once was a fan (especially of Georgia Tech and still am in a way), and I'll still watch parts of some games. However, if you give me a pretty Fall day now (or night for that matter), I can think of a thousand other things I'd rather be doing than watching a sporting event. Strange how we change over the years, which leads to the question: What's one thing you were really into at one point in your life, but now, not so much?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol*, I used to chase Girls!!!:kiss: - and it seems like such a long time ago! Do You enjoy taking off, going places, and doing things-or are You content staying home most of the time?


----------



## arnie

why go any where when you'v got what you;v been working for for so long ? (unless your goin out to chase gir.... Women ) But I guess after being around so long and being fairly well travled the ouuuus and awwwws are about used up am pretty happy to look at my own creek or cliff; our county fair is going on now I always look at the winners of the best veggies n fruit and think why didn't I enter I coulda got a ribbon .would you like to win a ribbon for the best rabbit or pumpkin at the fair ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, I would like to enter/win something in a competition, but we don't have a local fair any longer around here. We now have an Arts and Crafts Festival, which is scheduled for next weekend. There is a mountain fair in Hiawassee that's OK, and a supposed "state fair" in Perry, Georgia. Hardly anyone north of the fall/gnat line goes to Perry, however. Do you have a(any) favorite quote(s)? (and if yes, please quote it/them).


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. Well more like a short dialogue. But it touches me deeply every time I hear it and I've been thinking about it lately.

~ From "A River Runs Through It" ~ 
"Each one of us here today will, at one time in our lives, look upon a loved one in need and ask the same question: We are willing Lord, but what, if anything, is needed? For it is true that we can seldom help those closest to us. Either we donât know what part of ourselves to give, or more often than not, that part we have to give... is not wanted. And so it is those we live with and should know who elude us... But we can still love them... We can loveâcompletelyâeven without complete understanding..."

I've been watching the "Tour Of Duty" series on DVD, lately. Is there some older TV series that you just love to see again and again?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes* 'Mash', 'Gunsmoke', and 'All In The Family', are timeless! I don't watch the 'tube' much anymore, but these shows were great ones*. Have You ever been on a Caribbean vacation? If so, where did You go?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, many times. Living in the southeast, the Caribbean is just a hop/skip/jump away, and the cruise lines and travel agencies have specials all the time. Some places I've visited include: Bahamas, Cozumel/Cancun, Caymans, St. Thomas/St. John, St. Marrten, Aruba, Bonaire, Belize, Tortola, Grenada, and Puerto Rico. Is there some place you've really wanted to visit or see but haven't gotten around to it yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, Eastern Europe, Croatia, the land of my Ancestor's-I have relatives that live in the region-and I would like to visit*. Are you enjoying a picnic, or party this Labor Day Weekend?


Good Morning!*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Went to the US Nationals on Labor Day.....AMAZING.

What has you canned up so far?


----------



## Qminator

So far, we've made raspberry jam, along with salsa, and relish. We've got a lot of ripe tomatoes on our dining room table, so we're gonne make more salsa along with freezing cubed tomatoes today!

Do you enjoy homesteading as much now as you did 5, 10, 20 years ago, and why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not even sure I know what homesteading is. It's a subject often debated on this site. I guess I consider myself a small time cow/goat herder and gardener, and yes, I still enjoy it. For me, it's important to keep a balance in life, and my whole being isn't wrapped up in the farm...else, God, my family, my friends/neighbors, and my former (and I still claim them even though they can be pains at times) colleagues at work would be put out with me. What types of emergency backup lighting do you keep in your home in case of power outages?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Candles, flashlights, hand cranked light.
Homesteading by my definition? Yes, I do!

What does it look like when you are 'relaxing'?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No mirrors around, so I'm not sure. There are several relaxing spots here: The recliner I'm sitting in now; the couch in the loft where I watch TV most of the time; the porch swing (great for naps); the chairs around the fire ring in the yard. I guess relaxing for me is enjoying the moment, not worrying about the errors or problems of yesterday (you can't change them) nor the "slings and arrows of outrageous fortune" that might threaten your future (might be able to do something about those...but there are so many they can be overwhelming if you dwell on them). What's one simple thing you can do to treat yourself...but you haven't done it in way too long?


----------



## roadless

A long ride on my bike on country roads and river walk with my dog.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Go fishing. I need to take myself, fishing!

What is on your docket today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Get breakfast. Run by Home Depot to get some kind of deck sealer for the front porch. Pick up the dry cleaning and get a few things at the market. Get a run/jog in and then start clearing/washing down the front porch. Mow the orchard. Take up T posts installed for a temporary cross fence in the pasture. Maybe I'll have time to mow the edges of the hay fields, but we'll see. Do your neighbors let you know when they are going to be out of town?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. He's a great neighbor....I'm gonna miss him!!

Will it be stormy where you live today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe. They are predicting a 40% chance of late afternoon thunderstorms. We've had thunder and lightening every day this week, but it only rained measureable amounts twice. Have you ever visited the site of a famous, historically significant battle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cowpens in NC

Have an amazing day!!
If you had a 100.00 bill in your hand; that fell out of the sky, what would you do with it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I would try to find some 22 LR's at Walmart. Hey, I know I'm dreaming, but if money is falling out of the sky, maybe Walmart has some ammo. What's the worst mess you remember having to clean up, either at home or work?


----------



## Jaclynne

There was a day that I had taken my niece to town. She was 4 at the time and wanted to eat at McDonald's. I ordered a salad and within two bites I knew something was bad with it. I took it back and got a burger. Before we had made the 25 mile trip home I was sweating and nauseous. I got in the front door, set my bags down and threw up all over the foyer floor. I got upstairs, cleaned up, took some charcoal tablets and went back down to clean the mess in the floor. Only managed to spew a perfect arc of black upchuck across the wall, but at least it didn't smell as bad as the plain. Cleaned myself up again, took more charcoal and managed to get enough wiped up that I could lie down without worrying someone was going to track thru it. It was nasty stuff and the whole house smelled bad because it wasn't properly cleaned up immediately, but I didn't care. I was too weak to drag myself back downstairs to work on it. It was still waiting on me the next day when I felt better, but had dried in cracks of the wooden wall.

Same question - whats the biggest mess you've had to clean up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably cleaning the bathroom and picnic pavilion at the park where we now hold our annual family reunion. The pavilion was bad enough with all kinds of refuse and completely full trash cans (and seemingly millions of yellow jackets), but the bathrooms were soiled in the worst way (why poop in the floor rather than the commode?:shrug. I started to select the women's restrooms at the old GM Lakewood Plant, but they weren't really that dirty...except for the bathroom walls. The graffiti made the men's room seem a church by comparison. Does your home first aid kit include activated charcoal for poisons and meds to combat allergic reactions for stings/etc.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Charcoal yes, but I need to get an epi-pen or two.
I have sutures.....

Did you kick butt and take names today??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I worked in the pasture and baby sat a new to me little (just off the bottle) calf. So I patted her rumpus and scratched her ear mostly. She thinks she's a dog. How often do you get your hair cut/done/whatever?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every 3ish months.........hair grows FAST (and grey)!!

Do you consider yourself a 'curious' person? IE asks a LOT of questions?


----------



## arnie

I will admit to being curious and a fast learner ; but not a Questioner or big talker . would you consider yourself independent ,and able to figger things out on your own ; or would you rather take a class with a group ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I like the library, YouTube, and manuals!! However, if they were given classes on stuff I wana learn, I'd sign up!!

What's your favorite part of autumn?


----------



## summerdaze

When the leaves turn colors, and it's still warm enough to sit out at night, and pumpkin everything starts coming out! 

When was the last time you laughed really hard over something?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Today....totally made an inappropriate comment, then just about wet myself laughing....which made everyone else in the room go into a hysterical laughing fit.
It was awesome!

The dinner you had this evening; is it something you have often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really as it was a busy day transporting some stock to the sale barn. Just had a sandwich with some hummus/wheat thins on the side. Are there many/any non-paved roads near where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes!

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In bed around 11ish and up by 7ish, so I think that puts me somewhere in between. How many hours sleep do you routinely get each day/night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

5-7
7 is a good night or a night that I Flexeril up!

If you were at an antique store, what is the type of item that catches your eye over and over?


----------



## arnie

kitchen gadgets and iron cook ware / crocks 
are you thinking about prepping for winter yet ?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes I was out this morning weedeating and clearing around the propane tank so I can get it filled. We've had so much rain this summer its like a jungle out there!

If you could take a line from a song to describe your relationship status - what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wow, that's a toughie. First I thought maybe "lookin' for a heart of gold", and then "take it easy" came to mind, then on to "Oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood". Then I came back to Neil Young again with " I've been first and last, Look at how the time goes past. But I'm all alone at last. Rolling home to you." And then I started to go to Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Simple Man" for some lyrics...and I decided I better stop and ask a question: What's the largest vehicle of any type that you've ever driven (or flown if it was a plane or steered if it was a boat/ship)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pick up truck. 

You?


----------



## arnie

all kinds of heavy equipment but a semi dump would be the biggest .lets go smaller ever drive a horse ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, had a pony growing up. He was a fine little animal, but the one my brother had would bite you in the bun if you gave have him half a chance. Have you ever bottle fed an animal of any kind?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rabbits, and with an eyedropper.

If you had to move today, where would you go and why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If you mean specifically leaving just my current house LZ5, my first choice would be kicking my nephew out of the house next door with an old homestead in New Brunswick being my second choice. If you mean what location in the country would I pick if I wanted to start over somewhere, that's tougher. Heard lots of great things about rural New York (from transplanted Southerners no less) and New Hampshire, and I like cold weather better than hot. Maybe I'd check out those two places. How far do you currently live from the home where you grew up (more specifically, your first home upon arrival from the hospital delivery room)?


----------



## arnie

bout a hours + drive to bluefield where dad grew up I now live where mom grew up .i'v bottle fed calves ,lambs, and currently a milk goat , i'm a good mama . 
I like having a friendly community and I like that there are no neighbors close ;nearest one is a mile of rough road away . Do you like having neighbors close or far ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've got a nephew and niece a little too close for comfort, one about 500 feet west of me and the other about 700 feet east of me. I've got two brothers and a sister who live between 1/4 to 3/4 mile away (by the way the crow flies), and that is more to my liking. What species of tree dominates where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

White pines. Neighbors have zillions of them. I planted maples and poplars.

Do you know how to read, and understand the Farmers Almanac?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You know, we were a Grier's Almanac family and never used the Farmer's Almanac. So, I guess I feel comfortable saying I can read an almanac and understand the moon sign info, etc., but I've never seen/used a Farmer's Almanac. Did you look forward to getting the Sear's Christmas catalog (wish book)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, and the JCPenny's catalog too!!

What's your favorite holiday, and why?


----------



## Twp.Tom

New Years Day!, cause it brings about change, and I think change is good*.(most of the time?) ; And You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(In my mind) Thanksgiving. Family and friends gathered around a huge meal, watching foot ball, sharing photos and stories. One of these days.....this will be my 'normal'!!!!

Are you ready for some wicked weather?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think so?, Looks like some storms are brewing -coming out of the West.; What foods/liquids, give You energy to work Hard?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I'm going to put in a good days work, it's important for me to have a good/big breakfast, usually consuming more carbs than I would normally eat. Today was barn cleaning day, so for breakfast I added a buttered biscuit with home made pear preserves to the bacon/egg/cheese biscuit I had already scarfed down. Must have worked, 'cause the barn is cleaned...still need a couple of loader buckets of sawdust though. When you fire up the grill, what are you most likely going to grill?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beef.

Do you take your car/truck/Jeep to a mechanic, or do you fix it yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do most of the routine maintenance to the wagon, truck, and tractors, but I generally get a mechanic to do any necessary repairs. That being said, if there is a *good* youtube video describing a problem/repair, I'll tackle it myself. What's the last movie you saw at a theater?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Iron Man 3. Barf. Chick Flick.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Seems like there should have been something since then, but the last ones I remember seeing were "Water for Elephants" (not good at all) and "The Hobbit" (OK, but kinda' strayed from the book). What kinds of movies do you like to see most often, whether at home or at the theater?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Action or old school scary movies (Aliens, The Thing, etc)

Do you love apple cider this time of year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah!!! Sweeter the better* Have You ever tried the apple pie (the liquor)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Believe it or not, as a bartender, I do not like the taste of alcohol! I can drink a beer (not even a full pint) every once in a while, and I'm good for a glass of wine, a year.....

Are you ready for winter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I am! I went outdoors yesterday morning, and it was chilly, so I returned to the closet , and retrieved a lightweight chore coat, carried it outside, and shook it* It is now 'jacket weather'-for me. I have a large stack of firewood, clothing/gear, to keep me warm, plenty of food in the freezer/pantry. Bring it on* I love Fall, and Winter! The rain and snow and cold temperatures-test my resilience, I need that from time to time*: When the snow piles up, do You dig yourself out, or do You pay someone else to do it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Down here, we don't dig out but rather stay put and wait for the melt...hopefully with lots of hot coffee/chocolate.:happy: But if necessity forced me to get out and about before a thaw, I would use a tractor to clear a lane for the truck or wagon, both of which are very good in the snow. What trees provide the prettiest Fall color where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The maple trees are the most colorful, followed by the hickory, and oak. Everything is still green here-but that's about to change.; What is the most preferred firewood, in Your area


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hickory is the best if you can get/find it, with white oak being right behind that. But I would never cut a living white oak or hickory on my place, as the wildlife really likes the nuts they provide. This year most of my firewood is from dead standing red oak or still living but blown down/over red maple. Do you have a lot of crows/ravens in your area (lots of crows around here right now for some reason)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I see them from time to time, not in big flocks, but they are around. I think they are kind of creepy?, I associate them with 'the dark side'; Is there a need to dispatch any particular varmints around Your area?


----------



## arnie

build a better house on the farm. with better fenceing when we built this cabin it was ment to be just that a temporary vacation / hunting cabin . now i'm vacationing here full time .
could you pick a time that your life changed direction ?


----------



## roadless

Yes.
It has changed direction in a major way three times.
First when I quit drinking over 33 years ago.
Second, when I got married and had children.
Third, when I got an unexpected divorce after a 30 year marriage.
All huge shifts in my lifestyle. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Things took a major turn when I found out we were (unexpectedly) expecting our first child. I dropped plans to go to graduate school, dropped plans to teach, and got busy trying to find an accounting job months later than others who graduated with me. But you know, it all worked out. I eventually got a graduate degree, and it was paid for by my employer. I didn't teach, but I worked for a great university with a lot of wonderful people for over 25 years. I didn't get the job with Arthur Andersen, since I entered the job market way late. But hey, that firm went belly up...so dodged a bullet there for sure. Maybe the strangest direction change of all, and one I share with my siblings, is that we couldn't wait to get away from this farm and the hard work involved in keeping it going. Now we're all back here and loving it...but, it helps to have tractors doing most of the heavy lifting! :happy2:

Can you think of something unexpected that happened to you that turned out to be a blessing in the end?


----------



## roadless

The same three events from above are all unexpected blessings. 
The divorce is at times tricky to view that way but I know that it is...

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You know, I'm not sure I have a hobby. Just today, I visited with my oldest brother, and he was showing me his latest wine making exploits. He's big into genealogy too. My youngest brother was showing me the progress he's made rebuilding our Dad's old pickup truck. My day was spent on farm chores like picking up milk bottles for some calves we hope to buy and cutting and transporting two logs to the saw mill for a stall project. But I don't think of the farm as a hobby, but rather a lifestyle choice. It does keep me busy though. I do like to travel, so maybe that is it for me. While it doesn't really seem like a hobby, it is what I do with my leisure time. What's the grandest man made edifice you've seen?


----------



## roadless

I'm not sure it was the largest but the Colosseum was amazing, as was much of the architecture in Italy. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Mayan stuff at Tulum and Chichen Itza is pretty special, but Hoover Dam was awe inspiring for me. The concrete is still drying, even today, and it was finished in the 30's. I hope to live to see the Crazy Horse Memorial take shape, or at least more shape than it has now. Have you ever taken a train trip (not an excursion, but in lieu of driving or flying on a trip)?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes, I love trains. I took a train from Massachusetts to Pittsburgh about 30 years ago. I left very early on a foggy morning. It reminded me of a 1940s drama. Great trip.

What is your favorite way to travel?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

They're all good, but I like (unhurried) road trips the best. Half the fun (maybe more) is the journey. Do you have a favorite food for breakfast/brunch?


----------



## roadless

There is a wonderful Amish market in Pennsylvania that I always go to when in town. Nothing fancy but delicious farm fresh eggs, thick slices of bacon and a pancake with homemade rhubarb sauce. Being around the Amish folks only adds to the enjoyment. 
Actually breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out.

What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## AlaskaSue

My favorite breakfast is just-caught trout fried with potatoes over an open fire. Ah, that sounds wonderful, the scent of the spruce, the sun on the water, and the tasty fresh fish. MMMMmm!

What is your dream vacation, money no object?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hey, if I'm dreaming, I'll take the moon or Mars. On a more practical front, I'd like to do my Dad's WWII tour of duty, but getting across Libya is problematic. Things in Egypt are a bit dicey now too. Do you speak a language other than English?


----------



## roadless

No.
I studied German in Jr. High, but couldn't remember much when I visited Germany many moons later.

Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. My Mom and oldest brother were talented musically. I can barely play a radio, and that's on a good day. If you have siblings or living parents, how often do you see/speak to them?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Mom and Dad are deceased ( I think of them daily*). I have two Sisters and a Brother. They, and their families live in the Town that I grew up in, it's about 40 miles away. I talk to them at least once a week, and try to visit at least a couple times a month. I Love them so much! They are all special People*; Do You like to go visiting, or would You rather have Guests?


----------



## roadless

I bought a seasonal cottage on a creek near my kids and grandchildren in PA. just so I would have a place where we can be together and play when I am in town. I am looking forward to making new friends in the area to have over.
I also enjoy being a guest to but I usually tend to help out the host or hostess with the other guests! 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would rather be a guest, cause my 11 companions/friends, want to bark,sniff, and lick visitors to no end*. It went down to 39 F. this morning, what has been Your observed low so far this late Summer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We've been stuck in a mid Summer type pattern with lots of humidity, which keeps the high temps down but keeps the low temps up. This morning was in the upper 60's, which is about as low as we've seen in a while. Just looked at the 5 day forecast, and the lowest predicted temp out there is 62 on Friday morning. Do you keep popcorn in your cupboard, and if so, what kind?


----------



## roadless

I don't have popcorn in my cupboard right now so I will have to add kettle corn to my shopping list!

Have you ever made popcorn on an open fire?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have, and somewhere around here there's supposed to be an open fire popcorn popper. Have you watched any football games this weekend?


----------



## roadless

Nope, I only watch sports in person if loved ones are playing.

Do you enjoy kayaking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, I've had some great moments kayaking, especially sea kayaking. I'd love to do an extended trip on the Sea of Cortez some day. But it's fun on the rivers and in the mangrove swamps too. Have you ever done an overnight raft trip on a river?


----------



## roadless

No, but it sounds like fun! The most I have done was a 15 mile kayak trip. It was wonderful, the river was between two mountains, the weather was ideal and at one point a steam train passed by. I felt like I went back in time. Very cool.

Did you do a overnight raft trip?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I would like to. Had a friend who did a multi day trip on the Colorado through the Grand Canyon. She loved it. Will you put out any decorations for Fall/Halloween?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.....I'm not one for decorating......but maybe because the house is up for sale....

Is Savannah GA "the" most haunted city in the U.S.?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't think so as I've only had great, non spooky times in Savannah. Maybe Salem is the spookiest town, with the witch burning legacy and all. Do you remember the first movie you went to see on a date?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was a bit of a wild child, so I did not 'date' like normal people....
The first movie I saw in the theater with a male was with my ex husband when he was not an ex......

Thinker then doer
Doer then thinker?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I hope think and do, at least most of the time. What's the most challenging home repair or construction project you remember taking on?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Drywalling the ceiling in the laundry room and half bath. 
Mud, tape, texture, paint.
(doing the dining room wall when we moved in was easier; arms NOT above my head)

Do you 'taste' your food, or do you consider food, just stuff you need to fill your stomach?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I generally don't dwell over the taste, unless the dish is a very pleasant or unpleasant surprise. I do make/prepare food that tastes good to me, which generally means a little on the spicy/"oniony"/"garlicy" side. Too, I think that good food doesn't need to be made with 20 different ingredients, more than 6-7 ingredients seems to muddle it for me...but that's me and individual tastes can vary. Do you make omelets, and if so, how many eggs do you usually use...and what other ingredients do you add as favorites?


----------



## roadless

2 egg omelet, always with cheese and whatever vegetables I have on hand, usually broccoli or spinach, tomatoes, onions. Bacon on the side of course! 

What is your culinary specialty?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Homemade beef ravioli*, with tomato sauce and garlic bread. My Mom showed us how to make them. Same question?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not a particularly good cook, but I've had some luck with crock pot concoctions, which I only make once the weather cools. It can be chili, or split pea soup, or beef stew, usually with fresh made corn bread. What type skillet do you most often use in the kitchen?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A 12" non-stick, I also use my cast iron, and stainless-depends on what I am cooking*; Where were You raised: small town, city, farm/country? 

*Good Morning!


----------



## roadless

I am a small town girl and a country farm girl wanna be.
I have much to learn, last year I tried to pull what I thought was a piece of hay off a calf and it was a umbilical cord. Yikes!

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was raised in a small Village, graduated from High School with 100 fellow students. What was one of Your first job's? (I mowed lawns,delivered papers, caddied....)


----------



## roadless

My mom owned a diner in the small town.
I helped out there , the customers were my extended family.

Do you frequent diners on a regular basis?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not....actually, I don't think there are any around here??

Are you looking to move in the next 6 months?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I am very content here, but I hope to visit a few other places. What was the last task you did that caused you to break into a good sweat?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cleaning out the raised beds.

you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Off bearing some 25 foot oak boards from my brother's saw mill yesterday. They were not that heavy, but very ungainly. My overalls were drenched, but a lot of that was due to the high humidity. Have you attended any of your high school reunions?


----------



## roadless

No, I haven't. 

Have you? If so how was it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I didn't graduate, so I'm not invited....but I wouldn't go even if I was.

Do you use essential oils or herbs for natural healing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, for me getting plenty of liquids, especially water, and lots of rest works best for natural healing. I will take a pain reliever like aspirin on occasion but very rarely use antibiotics. What type of skin care, ever preventative or restorative, do you use for those days when you are in the sun, cold, or wind?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have some spf 30 and 50 sun block that I may smudge a little on the tips of my ears, and my nose, if I am out on the Lake all day fishing. These are the ares that get burned up, when I am out in intense sunlight; What is Your favorite 'fresh' seafood?

Good Morning*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wow, that's a toughie. Trout comes to mind and so does halibut, but I really like wild salmon too. Guess I would go with salmon. What's the biggest fish you ever caught?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Ewww I get to brag. We have giant pacific bat rays here. They are a huge stingray that range from 10 -200 lbs. I have caught them up to 4-5 feet across the wings which is up there. They jump when fighting and take huge runs as they are all muscle. We call them , "Mud marlin." 

Do you believe in the possibility of Sasquatch being real?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* Sorry HS, late again-I have never seen him/her, but I saw a sign, on the side of the road-near some woods, in My neighborhood-' Verified Sasquatch Crossing'? I wood never rule out Hairy creatures living in the Wilds-stranger things have happened*




I have about a dozen White Amur's in my pond. Some of them are 3-4 foot long. I was casting for bass with a lead-headed jig, and I hooked one(snagged) just behind his dorsal fin. It took me an hour, and it about killed me! But I finally got it close enough to shore, to get in the water and get the hook out. I technically did not 'catch it', but it was the ;fight of my life' fishing.* I am guessing it was near 50-75#,and almost 4 foot long? I was using a medium action Rod/Daiwa spinning reel, and 10# test Mono line- the drag was whining loudly that day!
Have You done most of Your fishing in Ponds, Lakes, River's, or the Ocean?


----------



## rkintn

Ponds and lakes. Do you think it's possible for a major Ebola outbreak to happen in the US?




Mean people suck.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe, but I kinda' worry more about a bird or swine flu than Ebola. I know the Chinese take it seriously, sometimes destroying large numbers of swine and chicken/fowl to stem an outbreak. What's the closest large lake, either man made or natural, to your home?


----------



## rkintn

Kentucky lake and Reelfoot are equal distances from here. Ky is bigger but Reelfoot is more interesting

Favorite national park?




Mean people suck.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll say The Allegheny National Forest In Pa., I have gone trail riding quads there, with my brother,not only is it beautiful-I have great memories from visiting there over the years!; Do You have a favorite sport?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. Use to enjoy playing baseball, basketball, and football in season and watching those sports either live or on TV. I'm a little long in the tooth for playing now, and the games seem to drag on when I'm watching them. I'd rather be outdoors doing a hundred other things with my time. Do you have a favorite sandwich, and if so, what's on it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It has to be a burger........I love a good burger.
Such a carnivore!!

What is your favorite flavor of the autumn season?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pumpkin spice* ; How about You?

Good Morning*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe apples and cinnamon. This morning at the breakfast watering hole, Cheryl, the owner/chief cook/bottle washer/waitress in a pinch, brought me a blueberry concoction she had. It was pretty good on a hot buttered biscuit...but it's hard to see blueberries as Fall fare. Pancakes, waffles, or French toast? And what would you put on your favorite?


----------



## rkintn

Pancakes! Real butter and lots of syrup. Breakfast for breakfast or breakfast for supper?




Mean people suck.


----------



## roadless

Breakfast anytime!

What is your favorite fall activity?


----------



## sustainabilly

There's so many to choose from... picture a kid in a candy store. But just about any leisure time outdoors would cover it. Hiking in the woods during the fall color display comes close to the top. 

What's your favorite wild game recipe?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Marinated/grilled Venison tenderloin, sound pretty good to me! Are You comfortable going out, and going places by Yourself-can You enjoy 'time alone'?


----------



## roadless

It depends on what I am doing, some things are better shared.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol* Same answer!, I am taking myself out this Morning*(There will be thousands of other people there*); At what point in Your Life, were You most Happy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie, but probably either when I was in elementary school (great recesses, played little league, and got lost in the woods a lot) or the first few years of college (first time away from home, great fun in the dorm and at campus concerts, and the teachers actually liked that you agrued with them...at least a little). Did you have a favorite teacher growing up, one who really influenced you?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes! I have had a few 'teachers' that have influenced me. 
Not in a school setting, but if it were not for a few adults who reached out to me when I was a wayward teen I would not be the woman I am today.
I make every effort to pay it forward.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had a great history/political science teacher in high school who gave me new perspectives on some famous Americans, and an accounting professor who made me buy a Frank Sinatra album that included the song "My Way". She told me I better listen to it and come back the next day prepared to do it her way or else. But I agree that what you learn out of the classroom is maybe more important, and the bunch of older men who hung out at the country store I worked at as a kid really taught me a lot, about life, work, and the importance of community/neighbors. How often do you listen to a radio, either at home, at work, or in the car...and what kind of station do you usually listen to?


----------



## roadless

I have many fun memories of cleaning with my daughter while blaring music and dancing , being silly.
She still talks about those times, hearing Arthea Franklin reminds me of it too.
I still listen to classic rock when I clean.
When I go to PA, I enjoy NPR, some Christian talk shows, and Classical along with folk/bluegrass music.
It makes the long ride go by quicker.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually just listen to the radio in the car these days, and then not often. Atlanta has become very radio "poor" with way too many talk/yack stations and stations with homogenized formats and play lists. We once had a station that might play the Beatles, followed by something from Aaron Copeland, followed by a clip from a Turner Classic Movie, followed by an author doing a reading from one of his/her books. Alas, that station is no more. Do you have a usual place that you gather for holidays like Thanksgiving and Christmas?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It used to be at Mom and Dad's, but since they are gone, the Family has Holiday Celebrations at different homes each Year; Do You Have a lot of leaves to rake in the fall, or do You mulch ,or let the wind blow them away?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I do have a lot of leaf cleanup, but I try to use technology to make it a quicker/easier task. On a still, dry day after leaf fall I will use the lawn mower to somewhat mulch and pile the leaves. Then I use a leaf rake to make the final piles and load them into the tractor loader bucket for transport to the garden, where I place them in the areas with the poorest soil conditions. The wind might take them to other spots but some remain where deposited. Does Winter in your area usually have sunny or cloudy days?


----------



## roadless

Both. The saying in New England is if ya don't like the weather, wait a minute!

What is your favorite part of winter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, it's great sleeping weather, and usually it's great working weather here too (last Winter was on the colder/snowier side though). I like getting the fire going in the morning, and hot coffee sure tastes better in jammies and a sweat shirt, at least it seems so to me. I'll read more and watch more movies in the Winter too. Have you already started wearing sweaters and jackets/coats due to the cold?


----------



## roadless

Oh yes. 
It is chilly here in the morning and night but I refuse to turn on the heat.
I sure wish I had my feather comforter that I left in PA.
I will be sure to bring it back with me when I visit in a few weeks!

What type of movies do you like?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of different types I guess, old classics, adventure, and comedies for sure. Not much into the blood and gore movies, unless they are so over the top that they are actually more comedy than horror, like "Tremors" or "Zombieland". Have you ever had a movie filmed near where you live or work?


----------



## Twp.Tom

'The Avenger's' was filmed in Cleveland a couple of years ago, and Shawshank Redemtion was filmed at the old Mansfield reformatory-about 20 miles south of here; Trees are turning color, it's cool and breezy out this morning, and leaves fell upon the ground, after a windy weekend-is it beginning to look like fall at Your Homestead?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not yet, but the weather is turning this week. Just saw the forecast, and we're moving basically from 80's-60's to 70's-50's this week, with little chance of rain. We're getting a little leaf fall from the water oaks, but no color on anything at this point. Do you have to do anything to "winterize" your vehicle where you live, such as change to snow tires?


----------



## arnie

as a caution I check all the anti freeze . there are a few old farm trucks that get little use and don't want to get forgoten and the tractors; gotta put som fuel conditioner in every thing . the # 1 thing is to go over the generator change the oil clean up the battery run it for a while . it doesent run much in the summer ; but I sure want it to be ready to run this winter" when " the power go's out . I have pretty good all seaso mud n snow tires in the truck so i'm good there gonna have to get a load of coal still and stock pile up on some diesel . mostly learned the lesson from living up north to keep the oil changed ,have a good battery, and anti freeze,. try to keep the tank full in this part of the country as there is more trouble with water condenceing in the fuel tank than non stop cold so when it does drop much below freezeing fuel lines freeze . how bout you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I checked the antifreeze in the tractors and automobiles, but that's about it. I have two or three pieces of equipment with aging batteries, and I've thought about replacing them before they go. But if they still crank, and I have options if they don't crank, it seems a waste not to let them run their full course. What's been your highest/most expensive electric bill this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

285.00 and it was last month.
Had 3 weeks of 'summer'....and it was those 3 weeks I had a flurry of showings...had to keep the house cool!!

What did you do today?


----------



## roadless

I worked.
Had supper. 
Tweeked the Power Ranger costume I made for my grandson.
Started a Alice in Wonderland costume for my granddaughter.
Watched an episode of Outlander.
Now I am surfing the web.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Took the youngest for a breathing test, mailed jerky to my son, bank, paid bills, tore out the raspberries and painted the deck, cleaned house (showing tomorrow) laundry, touch up painted the mini barn and garage doors, made phone calls/schedule appointments, ate dinner, turned on the hockey game and am now nodding off while surfing the web.((PS: today was my day off. HA HA HA HA HA))

What's on your agenda for tomorrow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

After five late nights in the hay field, I slept in this morning. When I finally got moving, I did some errands in town and then started transporting round bales from the field to the barn. After that I re-raked some spots where the baler didn't pick up so well, and I hope/plan to clean them up with the square baler tomorrow. Rather than bother my brother for a lift, I also hiked from the house to the hay field about three times to move equipment back to the barn. I need to find time to clean it all before stowing it for the Winter. What's on your agenda for tomorrow (Tuesday)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Show the house
Meet with a contractor
Finish laundry
rest
Get ready for work
Show the house
Go to work.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Need to get out of my SIL's way while she cleans house tomorrow morning, so I think I'll run by the credit union, mow the grass, and do a second cleanup of the front porch to prep it for water sealant. Had to order the kind of sealant I wanted, because Home Depot quit carrying it. I've got a couple of very ugly round bales, and I think I might run them through the square baler in an experiment to see how many square bales I can make from a round bale. At some point, I need to clean and store the hay stuff, but I've been working with it so much in the last week, we need some time apart. What's a chore you hate doing but you do it anyway?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cleaning toilets.
Seriously.
That's the ONE THING that has me wanting to own a food truck instead of a little diner/cafe` type restaurant.

If you could pick any concert to go to today (so the band members have to be on THIS side of the dirt) who would you go see?


----------



## Twp.Tom

U2, I saw their new i-tune commercial the other day, and it sounded pretty good! (I have never seen the band); What is the next large pot of food You are going to cook?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not sure...probably chili. 

Do you sneeze in 2's or 3's?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually one or two will do it for me, but in a dusty hay field or after putting pepper on my eggs, I might do three or more. What's the last great meal you remember having...and what made it great?


----------



## roadless

A clam bake at a friend's farm.
Great people, food and weather.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A collection of 1/2 priced aps and a turkey burger.
My 3 kids and I went out to eat before my son left for school.
We laughed, we ate well, we took silly photos in the parking lot with our cell phones.

Looking out the window closest to you, what kind of trees do you see?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A collection of 1/2 priced aps and a turkey burger.
My 3 kids and I went out to eat before my son left for school.
We laughed, we ate well, we took silly photos in the parking lot with our cell phones.

Looking out the window closest to you, what kind of trees do you see?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A water/pin oak, a red oak, a white oak, a persimmon (male I think...at least it has never fruited), a small American holly, sweet gum, and a pine or two in the background. When you were a kid growing up, did you and your family take vacations?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes...we would take a house boat out for a week; go camping (real camping, tents, fire pit, etc) went to disney world once, went to the smokey mts. went out west for 2 weeks.
When it came to vacations, we were the quintesential American family!

Do you enjoy painting (like house painting)?


----------



## Bret

No. But I do like it better than the prep and clean up. I like the end results. Just finished a farmhouse and barn with the help of my brother. Gallons and gallons with brushes.

Ever re-haired a violin bow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I haven't*, but I sure like the sound of the violin(fiddle*); Do crop-dusters fly over Your neighborhood?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, there are no dusters around here any longer, since there really isn't much agriculture to speak of. They sprayed corn fields near by when I was a kid. Have you ever grown watermelon, and if so, what variety(ies)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I tried Sugar Babies a couple of times, they just did not mature, or grow much bigger than a softball? ; What vegetable tends to grow best in Your climate/soil?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tomatoes!! I can't get peppers to grow to save ma life!

What food do you enjoy most in the fall?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have really been groovin' on fresh apples!; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heavier dishes (stews, chili, etc)......but after about 30 days of that? I am ready for Spring!!!

Can you see the stars tonight? (they are beautiful)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sure can!, it's clear and crisp here*; Would You like to sit by a campfire, and listen to tunes on a night like tonight?


----------



## roadless

Fire, friend and a fiddle sounds like a great night to me!

Do you play a instrument?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I cannot even play a radio. My Mom and two older brothers were musically talented, but I'm a big zilch in that area. Is there a particular ethnic food that is big/popular where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mexican.......so sick of it. There's a new mexican joint going up weekly......

Do you have a clear view of the sun coming up over the horizon?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. I have a wood lot down the hill to the East. The sun's probably up for 30-45 minutes before it peeks above those trees. Do you tend to have prettier sunrises or sunsets where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sunsets for sure. I have a clearer view of the west and for some reason.....it's more colorful going down than coming up!

Do you use chapstick?


----------



## roadless

Sunsets are prettier in both PA and MA.

Are you more of an introvert or extrovert in social situations?


oops slow typer!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A twofer! I do use Chapstick and the BertsBees stuff too, mostly in the Winter months. I'm an introvert, but most people probably think I'm an extrovert. When was the last time you had a meal out with friends?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Define 'friends'........
I had dinner with my kids (last month) before my son left for college....

What was the last meal you had with friends?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess friends are people in your life that you enjoy spending time with, and you are there for them (and they for you) in the good times and bad. Had breakfast with some friends yesterday morning to celebrate one of them moving into their new house, after ten years of construction. Got a lunch planned at the Silver Skillet with some old work buddies today. Can you think of a friend from long ago that you haven't seen but would really like to get back in touch with?


----------



## roadless

The reason I created a Facebook account was to contact a woman who was so helpful to me at tricky time in my life. She helped me to help myself as a teen.
I wanted to thank her, to let her know how grateful I was to her.
It was a wonderful reunion.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There is a friend I went to elementary and high school with that I have not seen in a very long time. He got a football scholarship in another state after high school graduation, and the only time I've seen him since then was at our 10 year high school reunion. I'm hoping he is coming the reunion in October, and it's actually the main reason I signed up to go. Are you good at backing up trailers?


----------



## roadless

About as good as I am at posting pictures!

Do you dance?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Slow dance a little, but I definitely have two left feet. Do you shoot fireworks on July 4th, New Year's Eve, or other holidays?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but I used to sell them.

When the weather cools into fall, what memory does it bring back?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Trick or treat!; Did You go when You were a kid?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I did! For maybe a little long...

Did you trick or treat? and what was your favorite costume?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I did, I was a Cyclops with one eye,one years-scary!; What was your favorite candy bar-when You were a kid?


----------



## Jaclynne

Zero, until one day I got one from Joe Ford's Gro. Walking home from the store, I got a bite that wiggled in my mouth. So surprised and grossed out, I dropped all the groceries as I was spitting it out. Never tried another.

Did you indulge in cotton candy at the fair each fall?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I did-it was so sticky and messy*, all over my face and hands, which was no problem-dad would just wipe it with the 'hanky' he had in his pocket* ; What is Your favorite carbohydrate?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably be the bread family, and I have to be careful not to over indulge. Have you turned your heat on yet?


----------



## roadless

No, but I sure wish I could have a hot flash when I need them!

How about you? Heat yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just my portable propane, on chilly mornings the last couple of weeks. I heat with a small woodburner-and it would roast me out now( not cold enough).; Do You still like to play in the leaves? even though Your an adult?(I do*)


----------



## roadless

Adult!?! Ha, don't let a few wrinkles fool you!
Yep I like playing in the leaves along with various other childlike activities. 

How are you playful?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am kind of mischievous playful? lol I was the little boy who pulled pig-tails, and lifted skirts*- I don't do that so much any more, but I do like to climb tree's, make snow forts/angels/snowmen. Now that I am unsupervised, and alone- I play all day-go four wheelin', fishing, exploring the local wilderness . I still refer to the people that I grew up with, as 'kids'. I love to play outside mostly-that is where I feel at home*. ; Do You play as often as possible?, What do You do?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably don't play as much as I ought to, but on the flip side, I don't set too many work/chore deadlines around here either. Sometimes work and fun kinda' comingle, like four wheeling around the place to count animals or check on what other family members are doing. Do you have any repair/renovation/construction projects on the horizon for your home/farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

New doors installed soon, and hopefully a new roof. 2-3 dump trucks worth of stone in the drive way to level it off before winter!

When you dine out, do you "have" to have a straw to drink your water / soda?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good morning*, No- I usually just drink right out of the glass*; What do You usually order to drink, when eating out?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bottled water / sometimes a stout.

Do you have desert after your evening meal?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do sometimes, but I usually indulge later in the evening; What is Your favorite desert?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ooooo I haven' met a desert I don't like! 

Do you practice at the range often?


----------



## arnie

naw ;but i'm a pretty good shot . a couple armits and a few snakes mwt there demise here over the last year . I guess i'v used about 6 shells in the last year . How many would you say you'v gone through ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In the past year, I don't think I've fired a shot, at least not that I can remember. My guns are still at my sister's house. She stored them while I was away on a trip this Summer. What are you noticing more where you live: That it's taking longer for the day to light up or that it's getting dark earlier than before?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'm noticing the days getting shorter with the earlier sunset, 7:30 pm. seems like 9:30*-it has been foggy in the Mornings, the last few weeks-signs of Fall*. Do you have fair skin- and sunburn easily, like on a Lake, fishing?


----------



## roadless

Yes, I am fair skinned. 
I've learned the hard way about wearing sunscreen.

Do you get many tricker treaters at your home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*-No We do not get any trick or treaters-the kids only do that in town nowadays.Do You plan on taking any children/grandchildren, out trick or treating this year?


----------



## roadless

Yep, lil guy is quite excited about it too!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No*, I wish I was-I enjoy seeing the excitement it brings the little ones* (I figured You were taking the little guy*) What was Your favorite Halloween treat? (candy)


----------



## roadless

Malted milk balls when I was a kid. I would trade my friends other candies for a stockpile of them!

Do you decorate for the Fall/ Halloween?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not the last couple of years-but now that You mention it*, I may tie a few cornstalks to a porch post, add a pumpkin or two, and a Mum.(keep it simple*) Are Your area trees- nearing 'peak color'?


----------



## roadless

No, not yet.
As much as I want to move to PA. full time, New England is very pretty, particularly in autumn. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Look for a new black dress and shoes to match. 
Go to the outdoor event my daughter is working and visit with her for a while. 
Make my 'daily do list', weekly menu and grocery list; and divi up all the 'to do's' for the week on paper. 
I may even get a Starbucks!

You?


----------



## roadless

Taking a long drive to pick up my grandson.

How do you keep kids entertained in the car?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

At age 4? 
I talked to my kids.
Listened to / sang to 50's + 60's music.
Car games (when you see something blue, shout it out; when you see a ____ shout it out)
Bag of happy meal toys
Juice box and snacks.

How long will you have him?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If it's beautiful country, I don't need anything, otherwise, it's the radio (if there's a good station), books on tape/CD, or music CD's. Is your personal library mostly fiction or non fiction?

(Slow fingers this morning...so I'll defer to roadless, if she's not already on the road.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Non. 
99% of my books are 'teaching' books (how to do this, cook books, The Bible)
I do not read for pleasure, I read for information and instruction.

Do you tailgate when you drive?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm the most non tale gating person you will ever meet. What was the last old movie you watched?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jaws. Does that count?

What's your anticipated high temp for today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I was hoping for something from the 30's-40's, 'cause if "Jaws" is an old movie, I'm ancient. Our predicted high today is in the mid to upper 70's with lots of cloud cover. Rain is supposed to be moving in tonight and last through tomorrow. What type hair products do you use in the shower, shampoo/conditioner/whatever?


----------



## roadless

Not fussy about hair products, usually whatever is on sale.

How would your friends describe you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know, maybe average height and very gray hair... and as it relates to a more substantive description, I wonder if I would really like to know. Maybe it's best to just accept and be happy that they like my company on occasion and that they pick up the phone when I call about something. Do you use coupons, like the ones you often find in Sunday newspapers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, If the stars align, and I remember to, I do use coupons-just not too often. Would Your Friends and neighbors consider You 'helpful' ? ( do You offer assistance, when You see the need?)


----------



## roadless

Yep and strangers too. A few weeks ago I saw a young man sitting on the side of the road 
He looked lost and forlorn. As we drove by my roommate and I looked at each other with the same thought and turned the car aound to see if he needed help.

Turns out he was waiting for a bus. Neither one of us saw the sign. Good grief.



What is your favorite fall activity?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If it's outdoors in the Fall, I pretty much like it. It can be a festival, raking leaves, sitting on the porch, or just walking in the woods. I think it's maybe the best season for the beach too. In the South, there's just something "freeing" about the break in the heat that comes with Autumn. Went to Collinsville, Alabama Saturday and gas on the other side of the line was $3.03. Here is was $3.35 at Ingles yesterday. What is the price of gas running where you live?


----------



## roadless

3.55 and it seems I will be filling the tank again today.
Good grief.

Do you have grandchildren?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have three, and if it's any consolation, most of us get put through the ringer sometimes by our "grown" children. What's the most northerly and southerly points you've ever visited?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

North Dakota and Naples Florida.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Marquette Michigan, and Oklahoma City- Have You ever stirred/made apple butter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, and I love apple butter. My Mom used to make it, and my SIL will bring over a pint or two on occasion, if I keep her husband out of her hair for a while. Do you have a coffee table in your home, and if so, what is on it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a very simple small coffee table that my Father Built. I have my lap-top, and a cup of coffee on it right now*; Are You currently dating anyone?


----------



## roadless

Nope.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No; That is a question I would ask someone before I asked them out, so I was just practicing* I think it is going to happen someday? ; What would You most like to do, on a date, with someone You would like to get to know?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fishing. Leaves lots of time to talk.

Is it steamy outside in the mornings?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, the last few weeks-fog every morning-I like the way it looks, but don't enjoy driving in it* ; Were You involved in scouting, when You were a kid?(Boy/Girl Scouts)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did blue birds, and brownies but I was not "girl scout" material......
I did not allow my girls to be in GS.

Do you have a spice rack, cabinet, shelf?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do-and I really need to go through it and re-organize(some way- outdated ); What is the most important spice/seasoning that You use in Your kitchen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Salt and Pepper
Oregano? I have a TON of spices....something different every night!!

How many rolls of toilet paper do you have on hand?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I buy 12 packs, when it appears that I am running low-I buy more-when I have two rolls, the alarm goes off in my head-re-stock,re-stock ; What is Your most important Survival/Prep thing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My physical and mental health.

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would say my will to live(not ready to check out!); Do You wash Your car/truck at home , or at a car wash-or not at all?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I think I will give my Jeep a bath today.
Home.
Car washes are super expensive.

Do you put sweaters on your dogs in the winter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Izzy Bizzy, and Tippy Littles are fond of their 'swetta's'- the others not so much?- Do You have a lot of leaves to tend to, in the Fall?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do have lots of leaves and sweet gum balls too. Do you have any evergreen trees in your yard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have a few, I think they were the previous owner's Christmas Trees once. Have You planted many trees in Your lifetime?


----------



## arnie

sure have, i'v been picking some great apples from a tree I planted back in the mid 1980s . its mallases making time here with my couisin haeing a stir off this weekend and I the next have you ever made of eaten sorgum mallases ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, we called it cane syrup, and yes we made it here when I was a little boy. About the only part I did was help with the cane harvest (and chew on some cane). Although Dad had the mill and the pan/furnace for cooking it off, a neighbor (kin of kin) always did the cooking for him. It's an art to make sure you get it just right, not too watery/thin and not too thick. Do you have a preference between honey or syrup/molasses?


----------



## roadless

I like honey in tea and molasses for baking.
Neutral on syrup. I will use small amount on pancakes or french toast but I prefer chunky applesauce or rhubarb sauce instead.

What was the most challenging adjustment you had to make?


----------



## Twp.Tom

As a teen becoming a Young man-I thought I knew it all, boy was I in for a shock!-Still 'Growin up'*; Were You closer to Your Mom,Dad, Grandparents.... when You were being raised?


----------



## roadless

My grandmother. 
The rest were challenging. 

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Mom was my best Friend, She had total unconditional Love for all of us kids, I cry when I think of her being gone *. ; What was Your first job?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If you don't count chores around the farm and picking up bottles for the deposit, it was working at a little country store. Off and on and through a change in ownership, I worked there for twelve years. What's the longest stint you ever worked for one employer?


----------



## roadless

25 years 
It will be tricky to leave.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I worked almost 17 years for the same Masonry Contractor-it was like 'Family'!; What would be Your 'Dream Job'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Owning my own restaurant / cafe' AND I don't have to clean the toilets; ever.

Yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

An Off-Road, Adventure Guide*- Just like 'Wild Kingdom*' ; What's on Your mind- what are You thinking of?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No way. If I even gave an inkling I would be 'blasted' for complaining.


What do you do for yourself on your birthday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just Thank God, that I made it another Year, reflect on my childhood, my Mother, and treat myself as good as possible*; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work.

If you could only remodel one room in your home, which would you pick?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Living room* -(needs a makeover); where in Your house do You spend the most time?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bathroom.
Always getting ready for work, or cleaning up after working on this house.

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## roadless

At my values, if I compromise those, I wouldn't like me.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Deception. Even a little tiny bit.
(Insert dog poop brownie theory)

What is your favorite candle scent


----------



## Twp.Tom

I like a vanilla /spice scent; Do You burn candles at home very often?(I do before company comes over*)


----------



## Jaclynne

Only when the electricity goes off.

Does the electric go off often at your place or do you live without or in a reliable area?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, late as usual. Our electricity is extremely reliable, something that has improved markedly since I was younger. We use to say a '**** could use on a pole and the power would go out. Not true any longer. 

I don't burn them very often, but I have hundreds either stored or out and about in the house (cannot pass up candles at yard sales for some reason). Most are unscented, but I do use scented ones at Christmas before we do our annual family Christmas gathering. Do you take photographs at family gatherings, like reunions or holidays?


----------



## Jaclynne

I wish I did, I like to look at pictures of others and remember the occasions they were taken, but I hate being in pictures and avoid the camera if at all possible. Its hard to say no, you don't want your pic taken when you're snapping shots of others. 

Do you happily pose for pics?


----------



## no really

No don't like my picture taken, took me lots of searching to find the one I used here. And that one was a stealth pic taken by brother! Portraits do you have them done?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have portraits or picture taken*, No Really- I really like Your Picture, Yeah Really!, You are Very Pretty*, and I really enjoy Your Posts. Do You like take pictures of interesting places, and things-so that You can share them with others?


----------



## no really

Yeah I do take a few, when I get back off this work detail if you really (yeah I said really) are interested I'll post a few, and thanks for the kind words.

Have you traveled out of the US?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have, mostly in the Caribbean, but a few other spots in Europe, South America, and Oceania. Spent more time in Canada that any other country. Do you have any travel plans before the New Year?


----------



## roadless

Yet another trip to PA.
I need to winterize the cottage, but it will be nice to see daughters and grandchildren.

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I plan on taking a trip To Youngstown, before the snow fly's, to visit my Aunt- other than that, I'll be busy getting ready for the Winter Hibernation. Have You had frost, or a freeze yet this season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.....not yet.

What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Finish some work in the flower beds, probably with a mulch of compost. Get the weedeater out for a couple of hours (not my favorite chore but hopefully the last time I will need to do it this year). Finish cleaning and put away the sprayer for the Winter. Hook up the bush hog to the big tractor to get ready for some mowing next week. Put the back porch furniture back into place after an early week porch scrubbing exercise. Make grocery lists for two family reunions this weekend. What was the last show/program you watched on your TV set?


----------



## roadless

The Outlanders, as usual I like the books better.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I actually watched the news yesterday.....I haven't done that in months.
Dang......this world is a mess.

Do you listen to the radio in the car or do you like the silence?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Both, depends upon the day I guess. If I'm on a long drive, the radio is a nice distraction. If I'm just running errands, I'm usually making mental notes or going brain dead, so no radio. When you go to bed, do you like it quiet or do you like some noise in the background?


----------



## Jaclynne

I like it quite and pitch black. The dark is much more important than quite though. I hate a nitelite, and have tape over all those little green power indicator lites on the fan, phone, airconditioner, etc.

Do you have nitelites, outside yard lights, etc that light up the house at night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, late again* Yes I like a well lit perimeter where I live. If I hear a noise, I can see everything, especially with snow on the ground. I have a very bright Halogen, on a power poll near the house-it lights up this whole side of the County*




I like noise (not loud though*), I set watch something on the computer, and it goes into standby when the program is over. Can You sleep anywhere, if You are really tired?(standing,sitting,strange place,etc...)


----------



## arnie

no this made it harder on me while working crazy hours and shifts when a nap would have helped .I have often wondered at people who sleep on moveing public buses n trains or my cousin who seems to start snoreing soon as he hits a chair .do you hae anything in the garden to lose if it frosts - are you hopeing that watermelon will get ripe in indian summer or those last few tomatoes will still turn color?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's a "volunteer" watermelon plant over at my younger brother's house that I'm hoping will bear before frost, but it's looking iffy now. Hardly anyone had good tomatoes around here this year (too wet I guess). My older brother finally plowed all his under without putting up the first quart of soup/whole tomatoes. What kind(s) of pain relievers to you get in your first aid kit/cupboard at home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't use them very often, but when I do I use Naproxen Sodium, the Drs. suggested that I use this instead of anti-inflammatory's -because I have Atherosclerosis. Do You always follow Drs. orders?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. My current Doc wants me to take cholesterol meds because my levels are borderline high. However, my old Doc who retired liked my numbers, because the ratio between the "good" and "bad" were fine. I became a little more skeptical when the new Doc wanted to change to Crestor when Lipitor became a generic (and Lipitor was what he wanted me to take originally). Just won the car/truck of your dreams. What is it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Vintage Chevy 41 pick-up-custom turbo V8! Have You ever 'popped a wheelie' in a car or truck?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, but it's been a while. My college room mate and his Dad finished restoring a Firebird 400, and he was complaining he couldn't burn rubber in 2nd gear. I asked if I could try, and it squealed even in third gear. He never let me drive it again. Is the high school you attended still open and operating?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Unfortunately no*, The little town I grew up in, is a city now-all new schools. Did You participate in Sports and or clubs in High School?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I was in Spring practice for JV football when I broke my left arm very badly in a pickup basketball game. It did heal, but it took months. By then I was more interested in cars and girls (and working to pay for cars and dates) than sports. Do they still have drive in movie theatres where you live?


----------



## roadless

Yes but it is about 40 miles away. 
I made sure to take my girls when they were young so they could have the experience. 
They were in awe!

Do you have any indoor pets?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh My!,yes I do*, I share my House with 7 little dogs-really good doggies*; What positive changes would You like to see come about in Your life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Materially? Sell my house, move, start my own business.
Internally? Release the yuck, embrace, life.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a hard one, because everyone's health is good (or improving) and all of life's necessities (and many things above and beyond the necessary) have already been provided. It would be nice to be in a great romantic relationship, but those are kinda' hard to find. Do you have a favorite "silly" song, and if so, what is it...can you hum a few bars?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry RR, late again*, no favorite songs to Hum- but I can whistle a mean 'Andy Griffith' theme*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_xFuWmdhLk[/ame] Funny*, I just played it, and the dog's were interested.

It has been almost 4 years since the heart attack/by- pass surgery, I lost a little pep in my step then, I want to become more active, and take better care of myself, without blowing a gasket* ; What is Your favorite way to get in shape, hard work, hiking, fitness?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know that I'm in particularly good shape just now, but when I work at it, it's a combination of the three things you listed: Work around the farm, outdoor activities (hiking/cycling/kayaking), and exercise (rowing/jogging/sit ups/pushups). When's the last time you cleaned out your fridge?


----------



## Jaclynne

Cleaning the fridge is on my 'to-do' list for today, as well as getting some meals ready to freeze in preparation for an upcoming surgery. I don't like cleaning the fridge, I hate throwing away all those condiments that seem to accumulate and though opened, never get used.

How many different types of salad dressing do you estimate are in your fridge?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just one in the fridge (honey mustard), but I try to keep some olive oil, vinegar, and spices around to make something when needed. Did you read the daily funny papers/comic strips when growing up...and if so, did you have a favorite?

Good luck with your surgery Jaclynne.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We called the Sunday comic's- 'the funnies', and my favorite was' Snuffy Smith' What was Your favorite 'Funny'?


----------



## whiskeylivewire

The Far Side or Tumbleweeds


When is the last time you did something completely out of character that made you feel really alive?


----------



## roadless

I um, well I ahh, lets see.....I think I have to work on that one!
There is a retirement party at a coworkers barn tomorrow night, maybe I will go.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It is a thought provoking question, but in truth I feel alive being the character that I am. I "celebrate" my retirement, at least partially, in the barn almost every day...celebrated a little by scooping some poop just this afternoon. Thinking about the question that was asked makes me want to ask this question, so I will: Do you like yourself?


----------



## roadless

I have to admit that what happened in my marriage rocked my world and did a number on my self -esteem but I know my heart and the way I try to live, so yes I like me.

Same tricky question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah* lol, I am an optomist- and I am running as optimal as possible* Do You feel as if You are gaining wisdom, as time passes?


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Usually yes. Sometimes I feel like I'm 80 with all the wisdom I've accumulated from mistakes I've made lol. 

Do you believe in genetic memory? For instance, you travel somewhere and immediately feel at home and this is because someone in your ancestry lived there...


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep*, I do, I believe our ancestry play a big part in how our minds work. (assuming my mind is working*); What are You most interested in?


----------



## roadless

My family and friends.

Are you a hugger? ( I think we know the answer for Tom!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah*, Mom hugged me, and loved on us kid's a lot!. I enjoy human contact, Loving, touching, squeezing, kisses, huggs, holding hands. I am passing this legacy on to the dogs-they never lack for attention*; Same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and no.
I am and will hug those I love and care about, but I do not hug as a greeting,.

Will you wear jeans today, or will you protest the cold and wear shorts?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dang, late again. Sorry Laura. I will rage against the cold and wear shorts and a sweat shirt. May get a few goose bumps, but that's OK.

I can be at times, but growing up we were not big huggers. Having said that, I saw my parents sacrifice greatly to take care of us. They would work 2/3 jobs to provide for us. So I guess we were so busy there seemed little time for hugging. We still are a close family and take care of and check up on each other often. Maybe we're part Vulcan. Did you see the waxing Moon last night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not....worked 12 hours yesterday....didn't get home till 11pm!!

When you are given bad news, does it take you time to process, or do you deal with it right then right there?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I generally do what I have to do when I have to do it, and usually sooner than later. What's the next fun thing you are planning/hoping to do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Spending the day in the kitchen (baking and cooking). Tomorrow!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going outside to greet the blustery fall weather-it's 43, and breezy-no shorts today*. The colors of the trees are Spectacular! Going to spend some time outdoors today doing chores-that will be fun*; Have You ever made beef (or venison) jerky?


----------



## roadless

No, but like it.

Would you be the first to start a conversation?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Probably*, I like to talk with people; Do You get a flu shot every year?


----------



## roadless

I have in the past, but haven't yet this year.I work with germy teens!


Have you ever been on a ' Meet Up' ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't think so, but I'm not really sure what it is. Do you have a "go to" dish/recipe for family gatherings?


----------



## roadless

Depends on the gathering. I would bring potato salad for a cookout, overnight french toast or quiche to a brunch, chili for a potluck, apple pie for dessert.

Do you tend to be neat and organized or more messy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably somewhere in between. There's some clutter from time to time for sure, and cloths may stay in the dryer a little while. I try to keep the kitchen clean, and in honor/memory of my Mom, I do make the bed, if not every day, almost every day. How many seats/chairs are around the table where you dine most often?


----------



## roadless

Two.
Where I live now only has a small kitchen, but is open to the living room so it seems bigger.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, I am a collector of tools, non- electric lighting, primitives, and other antiques-I got kind of carried away, my current/ future monumental task is to simplify a bit*; do You collect anything?

Good Morning*


----------



## roadless

Good morning! 
I would have to say books, they are hard for me to pass up.

Do you have a best friend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Brother is my best Friend* We Love each other unconditionally, and I am blessed with many other Friends-I really feel fortunate*; Do You have a best Friend?


----------



## roadless

Yes I do. 
She is my roommate. 
I met her about a year before the shtf in my world.
She has been a Godsend. 

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have to get moving on family reunion #2 for the weekend. The weather has turned a little cool, but hopefully it will be warm up by noon when everyone starts to gather. Have you ever seen or played frolf?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Rw*Never played frolf(don't know what it is?)


Clean out the chimney-so I can begin burning the woodburner-it's an easy job, just filthy*; then I will get outside and tend to some winter preparation(putting things up); Do You know where everything is on Your property, so when it is covered in snow, You can find it?

Frisbee golf ! Duh, I have played this before, but it has been a long time. There is a course set up at the State Park-just down the road*


----------



## hawgsquatch

What's snow? It was 79 here yesterday I wore shorts, but in honor of October I did wear a hoodie with the sleeves cut off? To me anything below freezing is cold. How cold is cold for you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like cold or at least "coolish" weather. Temps in the 20's are comfortable for me, provided it is dry and still. If it's windy or raining, that makes for a more miserable day. What's the warmest coat that you own?

(Never played frolf Tom, but there is a big course next to where our reunion is today. Sometimes the Frisbees come sailing in over the food tables, which irritates some but the kids get a kick out of it.)


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a 3/4 length down feather parka w/hood, it is so warm, I can only wear it if it is very cold outside. Do You wear any wool cold weather items?(socks, gloves, sweaters...)


----------



## roadless

I can't wear wool against my body, to itchy, but I do have a vest that I like.

Are you artistic?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If I could get my hand to create what my mind sees? Then I would say Awww Yeah.
But, yes, not in a 'painting' kind of way but in other ways....

Do you enjoy the change of seasons?


----------



## roadless

Yes, but I would like autumn better if I didn't know winter was next.
I need to find a way to enjoy winter more.


Are you a morning or night person?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Morning, for sure.

What is the last "fun" thing you did? How long ago was it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There were some fun moments at two family reunions this past weekend (story telling and picture sharing), and I had lunch with friends last week and another lunch is planned for this Thursday. The last "big" fun thing was a road trip this past Summer, but that seems ages ago. Just now I cannot remember the last time I saw a movie out or went into town for a concert/show/play. How cold (what temperature) will you let it get in your home before you turn on the heat?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I don't turn on the heat really. I know it's sissy but I have an electric blanket on the bed and one on the couch and I use those. I would rather snuggle down than run the furnace. I work between thirteen and sixteen hours daily and my workplace is always between 70 and 73 degrees and fifty percent humidity. Have you ever met anyone famous and how was it?


----------



## roadless

No I haven't. 

What never fails to make you smile?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Late-Good morning*-I always smile when I see happy children,pregnant Women, older couples*


I was sitting in the front row, on the rail, of the Cleveland Arena-back in the late 1960's. I was at the 'Ice Capades', and Peggy Fleming skated over to where I was sitting, and gave this little boy a kiss. I was in Love! ; Do You enjoy Winter activities such as skating, skiing, sledding...?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We never had skates, but we loved to go sliding on the little beaver dam pond down the hill when it iced over. I went skiing in NC twice and hated it. Went once in Utah and loved it. Out there, half the fun is falling down as the snow is like a big, fluffy blanket. When you take a spill, do you tend to laugh or cry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not cry.....sometimes I laugh, sometimes I swear like a sailor!!

Do you use cast iron to fry chicken?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I use cast iron to fry everything. You can't make gumbo without a roux and you cant make a roux without a black pot. 

Fishing this year I saw Orcas, grey whales, right whales, and humpbacked whales. Two times I have seen Great White Sharks, once while fishing in my kayak, and once while surfing here. What dangerous wildlife have you seen?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Black Bear, Shark, copperhead, cougar.

What's your weather like today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Light rain and 60 right now; What is the most physically demanding job that You have ever had?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hauling hay in the 90's and high humidity is pretty bad. But the hardest job and the most physically tired I've ever been was working on the truck side frame line one night at the old GM Lakewood Plant. I replaced a guy who became ill on a job bolting the front end down before the frame was "flipped". I was a little worried when I saw the guy's right bicep...big as my leg. The air wrench used on that job weighed a ton and beat my right hand to a pulp. I had to drag my arm home that night. It was hot too, and I was drenched. How do you feel about terminally ill patients being allowed to choose how/when to end their life?


----------



## roadless

That one is tricky. I personally don't think my life is mine to take, yet to see a loved one suffer and want to end it would break my heart. I would repect their wishes.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My religious convictions all say no to any kind of suicide, but I read a heartbreaking article tonight about a young woman with a terrible form of brain cancer. She and her husband are moving to Oregon so that she can end her life on November 1st. There is a death with dignity law there that allows it for terminally ill patients. Her arguments for wanting to do it are compelling, not the least of which is that she will only live a very painful few more months at the very most. Very sad all the way around, and I find myself thinking about her...and I don't know her from Eve. Better change the subject.

I would rate our Fall so far about 9.9 out of 10. How about where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to give it a 10!, it has been a spectacular season, We had a stretch of 72 degree days, that were dry, and comfortable. The color's of the leaves are just now turning on.*
Are You looking forward to making Your Vote count in the November elections?(are You a voter?)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do plan/hope to vote, but I doubt my vote will count much this year. Generally, not always, I vote Democratic (the son and grandson of Roosevelt Democrats). What's the closest you've ever been to a President of the US?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

60 feet.
GW at the airport in Indy; back in the late 90's.

Do you 'eat in your sleep' (like go to the kitchen and grab something out of the fridge or off the counter and eat in the middle of the night)?


----------



## roadless

Naw, I'm more likely to go to the bathroom rather than the kitchen!

Do you eat 3 meals a day or are you a nibbler?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*-I Usually eat when I am hungry if possible. Largest meal is supper; Would You rather prepare Your own meals, or eat out?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like both. If I'm dining in and alone, I usually keep it simple. Last night it was grapes and smoked turkey. Today, after a dental cleaning in town, I'm meeting friends for a burger at a pub named George's in Virginia Highlands. It's all good...if the food is good. And good company can even make mediocre food seem better. What cereals do you keep in your cupboard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hi R.W.- I recently bought my first box of cereal in several Years!- It was 'Honey Bunches of Oats'-Greek Yogurt flavored? It was very good; Have You ever ingested bad/ sour milk?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mornin' Tom. Yes on drinking bad milk, but after that one time, I always smell the milk, not just look at the stale date. Have you or do you drink buttermilk?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.
I use it for chicken, and biscuits and that's it.

Do you grow any herbs inside?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry laura*-late again*- I have never grown herbs indoors-I have often thought about indoor gardening?

No I have not, but but I understand it is a great ingredient for pancakes/biscuits? ; Do You normally have a large breakfast, or do You keep it simple/small?

Hi Laura*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee. Breakfast of Champions.

Come hades or high water; what will you get done before Nov 1?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get more wood stacked, and covered on top; How about You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've been working with my brother to get ready for a bottle calf project. The stalls are ready, but no luck/joy with finding calves close by in the past week. I'll be on Craigslist in a minute to see what's out there today (no dairies anywhere near here now). Have you ever seen maple syrup trees being tapped?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. 
Do you enjoy painting? (like house/barn, etc)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't enjoy it, but I do it sometimes. Painting siding or fencing is more relaxing than windows and other trim work for sure. Do you have a cell phone, and if so, what sound does it make when you are receiving a call?


----------



## roadless

A babbling brook of course!

What does your phone sound like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mine has the generic Verizon ringtone; Are You finished cutting grass, for the season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If the weather breaks, I will mow, one more time. ONLY because the house is up for sale. My rule of thumb in the past was NO mowing after Oct 1.

If you had to buy a house today, what are the top 3 things you MUST have?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1)As much isolation, and privacy as possible
2) A solid structure, not large, with a walk out basement-preferably on a hillside.
3)In an area/State, that I feel safe in*

How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Good bones / around 1300 sq ft /no flood zone
2. Rural, but not isolated, at least 1 acre
3. Somewhere in the South, warm weather 9 months a year

What are 3 must have's INSIDE the home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1)A clean bathroom
2)A clean kitchen(doesn't have to be perfect-just clean*)
3)A comfortable place to rest my head*

Do You trust the government/system?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

As far as I can throw it.......

Do you trust anyone?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, sometimes I think too much? But what have I got to lose?

Do You enjoy eating wild game?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have had wild: turkey, dove, pheasent, boar, elk. Those I liked.
The deer I had was not prepared correctly, so I am willing to try that again.
Rattlesnake, froglegs, alligator; those were icky.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes* Venison is a staple where I come from. Rabbit,squirrel,and pheasant, are yummy too!

Do You have a lot of patience to hunt? Would You rather sit in a stand/blind, or drive.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think I have a lot of patience, but I quit hunting in my late teens. Don't really think I will start again, unless necessity calls. I did buy some fishing gear I hope to use at some point. If you were asked to put something in a time capsule (to be opened in 100 years) that was reflective/indicative of how you live today, what would you choose?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Trowel*; How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'd like to be able to say my Bible...and I'm sure, soon, I will be able to say that in all earnest......but if I had to put one thing in today?
My Jeep. Seems I am always driving somewhere!

How often do you give your dogs a bath?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol lots!!! this Year, I have given my dogs 60 to 70 baths this year!!! And about 30 haircuts!-It is a full time job* and I Love it*; Was this a bad year for fleas/ticks, in Your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not at all. Only see ticks in the spring. Never one flea.....and I don't medicate the Jacks for fleas. However....I do have a 'mold' in the grass that drives my Bella to the brink of insanity. Once it freezes? She's fine. But spring and fall are tough on her skin.

Do you use the microwave often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not too often, more so in the Summer, in cool weather I re-heat things on the wood stove; Do You drink coffee or tea in the evening?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Water.
This week has been chocolate milk and apple cider!!

Do you find yourself wantng to go to bed earlier??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I fall asleep earlier,as the day's grow shorter; Do You collect anything in particular?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I restore and collect vintage shaving gear, safety and straight razors, brushes, and mugs.

Who cuts your hair?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Scotty the Barber in Spencer*- It is an old fashioned barbershop, like going back into the 50's, one of the last of it's kind-He does a really nice job, and I keep coming back; Who cuts Your hair?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Me, I learned how after it got too expensive to have my hair cut three times a week by a barber. Going on five years and about 3500.00 saved. Are you a member of any fraternal organizations like the Elks or Moose?


----------



## roadless

Um, no but I was a Brownie and a Girl Scout! 

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work, mow grass, paint doors. Find a range close to the house.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Wow- super slow today!, Weekend plans: Saturday, going to the Pumpkin growers contest, my brother is entering his almost 600# pumpkin.
Sat afternoon/Sunday , sitting on my tree-line, in wait, trying to ambush a deer.

Good Morning"

No I'm not- but I was invited to a Masonic Temple,many years ago, and I went through a very strange secret induction ceremony. I did not know much about the organization, and I did not feel comfortable with the group( many older fellows), I never returned;

Were You involved in scouts, or an other similar organization as a kid?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Brownies, then Scouts for a minute......it was not for me.

What do you call it when you invite a bunch of folks over to share a giant pot of Low Country Boil?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A Party!, Lol- more proper- 'a get- together'? Sounds like a good time/good food and Friends*

Is there a specific culture,or People- that intrigue, amaze You?


----------



## roadless

All of you wonderful folks!

What book are you reading?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love people. I enjoy people watching, for sure. No one 'group' stands above the next....I just love people.

When was the last time you bought something just for you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Been trying to finish two books: _Devil in the White City_ (good book but kinda' depressing and scary too) and _The Greater Journey_. I'm months behind on Mother Earth News and Organic Gardening also. 

Been a while since I've bought anything for me other than travel, but I'm thinking about buying a little 22 lever action to plink some of these darned squirrels. They are having races on the porch roof. Varmints.

Have you noticed any changes in the wildlife as Fall has come upon us?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Deer in the back yard every morning.....but not much else.

How often do you practice at the range?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Once in my entire life. I've practiced around here with pie plates and milk jugs filled with water many times. There was once a point in my life where I could actually hit something. Are you (still) comfortable climbing trees or even climbing an extension ladder?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Mandatory range four times a year and then I practice in the mountains whenever I want. I am having a hard time coming up with ammo lately. Do you have any "Pet" wildlife that is off limits for freezer camp?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. I can't think of one?

Do you have a favorite hockey team?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Sharks! Best pro sporting event I ever went to was a Sharks game.
Have you ever won anything?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes! (Go Kings Go)
(Like win on a scratch off game, win at cards, win a race...yes)

Was your 'first date' as an adult, weird?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I was together with the same girl from 17 thru 34. I remember my first date as an adult as completely awkward but still very nice. Weirs would be reserved for some choice dates. 

What strikes you as the strangest thing a date has ever said or done on a date?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I should write a book!, One Girl asked me if I had ever seen the Martians?(cause she believed they were out there!), another, that I had just met, asked me questions about my genitals!, Another asked me if I was gay, cause I had not made an attempt in a couple of dates to be intimate with her!; Thank Goodness I have had some pleasant interaction on dates*

Have You ever met someone from an internet dating site?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I see the commercials on TV, but I have never been to one?
Kinda freaks me out. HA HA

Have you ever joined a "meetup.com" group?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not? It sounds like it could be a lot of fun? ; Did You ever get suspended, or expelled-in High School?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Twp.Tom said:


> No I have not? It sounds like it could be a lot of fun? ; Did You ever get suspended, or expelled-in High School?


I got suspended twice for fighting. These days I would have been expelled. 

This year all of my friends and family will be away for thanksgiving so I am going to do an Italian dinner.

Do you ever do a themed holiday?


----------



## vicker

I got suspended for eating a fly but, it was a raisin, and a stupid teacher with no sense of humor.  

No, no themed holidays for me. Thanksgiving is the only big Holliday I celebrate, and it's never themed. Just don't try and insert any instant mashed potatoes.
Thanksgiving is holy to me. I just love the idea of it, and to have friends and loved ones around to celebrate its true meaning is so special to me. What is your favorite Holliday?
Stupid teacher.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Thanksgiving.
It's a holiday where the focus is on food.
No presents, not characters......
One of these days, I will have a huge Thanksgiving meal....with friends and family.

Do you use essential oils often?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I do not, but I should learn more about them-it seems that they have some major benefits for health/wellness*; Do You go to the Drs. office very often-or do You try and stay away(unless absolutely necessary)?

Good Morning!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
I go to the doc on day 5-6
Usually when I go, it's "well this virus lasts about x amount of days, and you are on day y" and the next day, I feel better......grrrrrrrrrr

What are your plans for this find Sunday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have been invited to my Friend's home, for an afternoon dinner, I'll do some minor chores around here this Morning- then in the afternoon'early evening-I'll spend some time in the field. How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Finish mowing and trimming (might be the last mow of the year)
Paint the garage door.
Pay my library fines.
Check out a new range in town, heard it's really nice.
Plan out my next week.

Do you own a 'favorite' blanket?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, a hospital sheet that the Nurses let my late Wife take home with her after one of her last ER visits; Have You ever stitched a quilt, or would You like to?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No and no.
(My ability to 'sit still' has not developed yet) ha ha

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really enjoy almost any and all Holiday celebrations*, it is hard to choose- But I'll say Independence Day- it is usually Hot, the celebration is normally outdoors-and I really like Summer!

* I really enjoy what Freedom I do have!

Are you willing to try different culinary delight's, or do stick to 'tried and true' table fare?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will try just about anything (Big NO THANK YOU to 'organs'.)

Do you hold the handrail when you go up and down stairs?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to think stairs were for 'running', now I ascend, and descend more slowly-I occasionally will even steady myself on the banister (I used to think those were for sliding down?) Are You more comfortable being around Women, or Men?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Men. 

What is your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Redwings* (9'' boots); How about You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Would have said Vasque Sundowners, but a pair let me down on a hike in Yellowstone this past Summer (made in China now, not Italy). There's a pair of Clark loafers/deck shoes I wear most of the time that I got at the flea market. They've been a great value, so I'll pick them. Do you like driving at night?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not at this time of Year- lot's of deer/car collisions-farmers harvesting,Buck's rutting, not to mention my 'night vision' is not getting any better as the years go by*

Do You enjoy walking the local flea markets-I do, I like looking at 'things'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not much of a shopper, more of a make a list buy it and get out kinda gal!

Type A or Type B personality?


----------



## Twp.Tom

AAAAAAAAAA!! lol I have physically slowed down- but my mind still races*

Do You have abundant Physical energy?


----------



## reneedarley

Unfortunately Yes: I am a workaholic

Can you see the Northern Lights (Norrsken) Northern shining?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hi Renee*- No unfortunately I have not- I have seen video of them, occasionally they appear in the skies here-but I have not witnessed them. From what I understand solar eruptions can cause them to be seen this far down in the Hemisphere- only it is a rare occurrence. 

Do You enjoy star gazing, on a clear night?


----------



## cindilu

Love star gazing with cup of coffee or tea in hand. Drinking in the night sky, you cannot get better then that. 

Favorite place to go hiking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've had my best hikes in Rocky Mountain National Park and Zion National Park, but right now just about any hike would be nice in this weather. Our Indian Summer is lingering well into October. How about where you live?


----------



## cindilu

Roseburg Oregon, soon to be Chiloquin Oregon... 

For fall what is your favorite fall activity?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tearing out the gardens...

If you could add one thing to your kitchen what would it be?


----------



## cindilu

A wood cook stove is something I would add to my kitchen. 

Do you enjoy a bonfire with smores?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would LOVE a bon fire if I had a bunch of friends to sit around with, make smores, share a hot co co, roast hot dogs.......but only if I had a bunch of friends with.

Do you have a full tool chest? (Like a multiple drawer stand up rig)?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. A smallish one. But also 5 carry boxes for specific groups of tools.
Can you see the weather rolling toward you from your windows?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh yes. It's really quite amazing!!

Do you subscribe to any magazines?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'm sorry, slow thinker tonight*- I used to subscribe to the local Farm/Dairy paper-but I let it run out-very interesting agricultural publication*(Auction listings too*)



Yes I do Cindilu*, they are a bit messy, and some times I get em' all over my face-but it is one of those things that bring back thoughts of being young, and being a kid*

Do You have a 'pie iron' for campfires; if so, what do You like to cook in it?


----------



## sustainabilly

No pie irons. We did when I was a kid though. Not a bad thing to put on the list. Thanks Tom.
Can you remember when you caught your first fish? What kind?


----------



## cindilu

Oh man, I used to have a pie iron and we did all kinds of things, from campfire pizza to cobblers... 

Do you like to go fishing by yourself or are you the kind that would rather take someone else along for company?


----------



## cindilu

Opps, sustainabilly, we had the same thoughts going on kinda, lol.


----------



## sustainabilly

I'd rather fish with someone for company. Not working out that way lately.

When was the last time you pulled an all-nighter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Just this past Summer* I had insomnia, and was forced into an all nighter lol*


When it comes to fishing, especially in the back yard- I enjoy teaching, and watching the kids fish. The look on their faces is priceless when they catch fish*

Do You enjoy teaching others, what You have learned-'Sharing'?


I would like to have a 'conference' interview with You All* Karl, Cindilu, laura, RW****


----------



## cindilu

I love teaching children, especially when they get it. I love seeing them get that connection and I get really excited. But I also love being taught and am always open for lessons on any thing that has to do with life. I love conferences like I just came back from because I love the energy of other providers and brain storming with them. 

Who was the last person you went fishing with?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It was with my younger brother, on the Kasilof River this past Summer. Bad timing on the fish run, but it was still fun to wet a hook. Have you ever stayed at a Bed and Breakfast?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry RW*, I have not stayed at a B&B, but I think I would enjoy it*

The last folks I went fishing with, were my three buddies-out on Lake Erie. I fished the pond by myself , last Wednesday.

How did You find Homesteading Today?


----------



## cindilu

I stayed at a bed and breakfast once with my mother and both of my boys. We were on the coast for a civil war reenactment and there were no motels. I prefer bed and breakfast my mother prefers motels. 

Did you stay up for the recent blood moon?


----------



## cindilu

Opps, lol, sorry Tom.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I did not stay up for the Moon that night. We've had several good simultaneous sunrises and moonsets in the past week though. I found HT while stuck between meetings on a rainy day with an hour to kill. Rather than walk back to my office and then retrace my steps for the next meeting, I borrowed a computer and surfed the net looking for some property. The search pulled up an HT post that was relevant to the search I was doing. Remember it just like it was yesterday, and the lady whose computer I borrowed recently passed from multiple myeloma. Funny the things that stick in your memory. What's the biggest/most expensive item you have ever bought on the internet?


----------



## cindilu

Nothing big so far but I am putting together a Ikea order based on a 2,000. grant I am getting for childcare. Needless to say that Ikea order will have some bigger numbers in it as well. 

What is your biggest homesteading dream and are you living it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never dreamed I would be homesteading. My brothers and sisters and I worked hard to get away from the farm. It was hard work, at least it was for us. But here we are (most of us anyway) right back where we started. Wouldn't want to live anywhere else, but I love to visit other places. When you go to a new place, do you tend to be uncomfortable or in wonder?


----------



## cindilu

I love to go and visit new places, try new foods, see what is down alley ways and off the normal beaten path. Love adventure and trying new. 

What is your favorite homestead chore and least favorite?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Favorite would be watching an uncomplicated birth of anything. Least favorite is putting your hands in places God didn't intend when there is a complicated birth. When you buy TP, do you buy only a specific brand or whatever is on sale?


----------



## cindilu

Sorry but that last question had me laughing out loud. I buy what ever is cheapest at costco and I buy in the biggest amount they carry. Then it goes into what I refer as to my Cyndi store. If there is a need for something, go look in the Cyndi store. 

Do you shop costco or go to a different chain store and do you shop in bulk?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of my family swear by both Cosco and Sam's Club, but I consume so little, or seem to, that I cannot justify the membership nor the gas to drive to the stores. But then I'll drive 60 miles to the flea market in Collinsville to look at junk/stuff. So what do I know? Do you know the gas mileage that your primary vehicle gets, and if so, how often do you calculate/measure it?


----------



## cindilu

Oh wow, I have a little game I play with my van, I can go on a whole tank of gas for the entire month. If I take a trip out of town I rent a car. But my last trip to Chi I filled the tank and it only took a half tank to get from Chi back home here, so I am getting ready to make another Saturday trip coming up to rake the lot and start planting trees etc. Still dont have a clue though because it feels like driving a tank. 

What if your favorite item you look for when you flea market or go junkin?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I collect vintage shave stuff and especially those old tacky Avon aftershave bottles. I also like old books and have turned a few of them at a great profit. 

Are you a propane or a briquette person when it comes to grilling?


----------



## Guest

We use wood, with no lighter fluid. Usually mesquite, because it is handy and plentiful. Briquettes are expensive. Lighter fluid makes it taste funny. 

Our side hobby is cars. I flirted with current-Hubby at a stop light because he had a pretty car. Not really flirted, but gave him a Thumbs Up... And then bumped into him later that evening and we got a laugh out of it. 
What is the most odd chance meeting that you've ever had, or performed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It hasn't happen yet, but it will soon......

What are your plans on a rainy day such as this?


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm stuck inside for a while, but since its storming here its alright with me. I'm recovering from surgery so my biggest goal today is *not cough*!

What is you're favorite rainy weather food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Soup and grilled cheese for sure!!

Do you trim your pets toenails yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, I am 'the groomer' lol. I use the side cut style clippers. Just clip the very ends.You don't want to get too close to the quick.

Do You have skunks in Your area?, have they been a nuisance?


----------



## arnie

my dogs get into it with a skunk on a regular bases . I do admit they seem to be getting better at it or getting luckier ; skunks will try to get into the honey bees or chicken house now and then. the dogs stay out side and are on the job all the time and the perfume wears off in a couple days here is a present they brought me once . Are you going to decorate for Halloween ?


----------



## reneedarley

No and the bears will soon be hibernating.

Make your own jams, relishes etc.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Grape, raspberry and strawberry jam!!
One day, I will make salsa again!!

Do you shop for clothes online?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, I do because I hate clothes shopping. 

Do you freeze or can extras when you make soup or chili, or just eat it till its gone or you're sick of it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

we make enough to eat, and if there are left overs, we eat 'em till their gone
(or I take it to work to share with some of my co-workers)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Some are here. Some are on the way. Some got here, but didn't like it and left. Some missed the turn and are hastening away in the wrong direction. Do you have an automatic dishwasher in your home, and if so, how often do you run it in a normal week?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a new dishwasher I put in when I remodeled this house and moved in 3 years ago. I have never used it yet. It takes a couple of days or more to get enough dishes to merit washing.

Is your weather cooler, warmer or normal for this time of year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Definitely warmer than usual here, but we are expecting storms tonight ahead of a cold front that should get us back to seasonal temperatures. Do you have a separate freezer for food storage, chest or upright?

(Hope you are recovering well Jaclynne...don't cough!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have a deep freeze (upright), but it's unplugged, My refrigerator/freezer is adequate for food storage for just me.

Do You freeze a lot of meats and vegetables?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I do freeze a bunch. My buddy is the meat manager of the local supermarket. They discount all of the yesterday's meat every morning at six. I get off at six and get first pick usually. I never pay more than two to three bucks a pound for beef or a dollar for pork and chicken. I rarely get more than a few pounds a day s I glean all week and can or repackage for freezing on my weekend.

Considering who keeps getting them. Do you put much stock in the Nobel peace prize?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't put much stock in any award really, be it a Nobel Prize or MVP or Oscar or whatever. I always held Mother Teresa in high regard though, while living and even more so after she passed I think. Have you ever seen a whale breach?


----------



## cindilu

Off the Oregon coast the whales will breach and it is beautiful. 

Who is your favorite actress or actor?


----------



## sustainabilly

Shoot. Ya beat me Cin. LOL
Not IRL. Sure would like to though. I bet it's breathtaking.
I don't have just one. It depends on the type of movie.
Snorkeling on the Great Barrier Reef or touring medieval castles in Scotland?


----------



## Jaclynne

I've seen some of the castles in Scotland, always wanted to see the Great Barrier, but I'd go back to Scotland in a minute.

How long do you plan a trip, or are you a spur of the moment traveler?


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't really go many places. When I do I try to plan. I'd say it depends on what's involved. Car trips don't need much forethought.
Do you get many trick or treaters for Halloween?


----------



## Jaclynne

None. Most folks around here thinks my long driveway goes to a pasture.

Do you leave the light on to invite trick or treaters?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We have lived here 11 years and have not had ONE t-or-t'er. Having a house in the country that sits 3 acres off the road does it!!

What ties your stomach in knots?


----------



## Bret

Worry and having something on the "To Do List" too long. Action, even if wrong, usually lessens or fixes my knots.

What do you need to take action on?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, when it stops raining "cats and dogs", I need to run out and give the little Jersey calf a bottle. What trees are providing the prettiest Autumn/Fall show where you are?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Vine Maple, Cascara, Alder and Quaking Aspen.

Have you ever gone to a harvest festival?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, well kinda'. They now call the one near me "Paulding Meadows Arts and Crafts Festival", but it still has a minimalist assortment of harvest/farming related activity. It's sad that there is not much farming going on around here now...way too many cookie cutter sub-divisions. Do you bake cookies, and if so, do you have a favorite?


----------



## notwyse

Toll house...the old version
With double chocolate chips. Yummy. How often do you cook using a cook book?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Almost never, but I do read them often for techniques and methods to try out. I learned to blacken fish and to make sausage by learning the how from books and then applying it to my situation. Ladies..... Have you ever taken a self defense class.


----------



## rkintn

Nothing past what I was taught while in the military

Can you watch a cooking show and make a pretty good version of what they made, without using a recipe?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When Justin Wilson was alive I could. If you had wine and onions, you were pretty much set to go. Is there a cooking show currently airing that you like to watch?


----------



## notwyse

Chopped. What is you favorite board game?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We played a lot of Monopoly and Life growing up, and of those two, I'd probably pick Monopoly. What's your favorite card game, with regular playing cards or otherwise?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Black Jack! ; Have You ever been to a casino?


----------



## cindilu

I live not to far from this casino and so yes, for shows. 

http://www.sevenfeathers.com/

What was the last music concert you went to??


----------



## arnie

saw alan Jackson in Chicago but theres a few local bands that put on good shows here every weekend at the vfw or blue grass barn if that counts . whens the last time you went to the theater live


----------



## cindilu

A local theater and my x husbands niece was starring in it, does that count? 

Your favorite season and why?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Cindilu*, I tend to like whatever season is current, and can't wait for the next one*


I have never been to the Theatre Live?, I was in some plays, back in my School Days*, and I have been known to put on an act*(just being real).

Is there a Theatre district, in Your nearest big city?


----------



## cindilu

Yes, in Eugene Oregon they have the Hult Center and it is all about music and plays there. Also in Ashland they have the Shakespeare Festival and it is world acclaimed from what I understand. 

What is your favorite lazy Sunday perfect day look like to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sleeping in, a tasty Breakfast, then on to visit with Family and Friends, for food, fun, and laughter* How about You?


----------



## cindilu

I love to sleep in, love to wake up and have that perfect cup of coffee, then time spent with my son, chores or when I was dating going for a drive or projects around the home. 

Do you prep or are you just into homesteading?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try to always be prepared*, What is Your most important Prep?


----------



## cindilu

Water and food and daily stuff seem to be what I buy the most of. The new house design will be built around preps and more preps. 

Do you garden and grow your own or super market shop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I grow a small garden, but I live in an area with many large truck patch gardens-I trade and barter for produce*

Favorite fresh veggie?


----------



## cindilu

To many to count, green beans on a bbq maybe. Eggplant if served right. Tomatoes which are not really a veggie, that is a hard choice. Potatoes, I can't decide lol. 

Go to for snack food?


----------



## sustainabilly

Pretzels.
What do you wash it down with?


----------



## cindilu

Beer and pretzels go together. 

Favorite adult beverage?


----------



## sustainabilly

Beer
What's your favorite hot holiday drink?


----------



## cindilu

Coffee, always coffee. What would be a holiday hot drink? I need help here, lol.


----------



## sustainabilly

Well, hot hard cider with a cinnamon stick comes to mind.
Are you a different 'tree theme' person each year, or do you like to stick with a familiar, family tradition type of scheme? As in ornaments that you've had forever, for instance?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We have two lit palm trees. The ornaments are 'brown balls' that look like coconuts.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## sustainabilly

I love spicy food!

Do you make homemade jambalaya?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but my Father-in law did, and it was one of my late Wife's favorite dishes!

Are You at 'peak color', with Your Fall foliage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not even close.

are you ready for another winter like 2013?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am ready, but I don't want one! lol
Do You wear a warm hat/head-ware, when it becomes cold?

Good Morning Laura!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning Young Man!!

I look like the Michelin Man in the winter. I no like the cold.
Name something it took you FOREVER to do, but once done, you were like "SELF why did you wait so long?"


----------



## Twp.Tom

When I last stopped smoking cigs.(4 years ago*)

What is the worst 'bad habit', You would like to break?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bad habit? Hitting my own 'self destruct button".
Stop with the negative thoughts, self doubt; that kind of thing.
I think if I could demolish that.....my potty mouth and smoking habits would soon disappear too!! HA HA

What did the last meal you ate at a restaurant consist of?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ribeye steak, baked potato w/sour cream and butter, steamed green beans, and a Chef's salad w/Italian dressing on the side*

How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pizza. 

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am thinking homemade cabbage and dumplings, with some bacon or ham mixed in.* Now I am hungry thinking about it*

At what age did You begin to prepare food for Yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

9-10? Latch key kid.

What would you say is a 'passion' of yours?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a passion for the outdoors, there is no other place I would rather be*

What is Your passion?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Food / Food service......

Name something you would NEVER dabble in.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would never dabble in anything Satanic, or 'bad'!

Are You concerned about the ebola virus?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.
Nebuchadnezzar stood on his roof and praised HIMSELF for all the riches and wonders.
Next thing you know? He's in a field, naked, eating grass like a cow.
God humbled him pretty quick.
2 months ago when the news said "Oh we are bringing Ebola to America because we are so smart and we can cure ANYTHING" I told my kids:
We're toast.
And now, here it is. 

AND if we are SOOOOOOOOO smart, how come 2 white folks get it, and we RUSH to heal them, create vaccines, etc; yet a COUNTRY of black folks ARE DYING and we have not set up facilities to heal / train the locals how to heal / provide assistance to them?
That really really grinds my gears.

You can't tell me that we have NEVER had a case of Ebola on American soil with ALL the traveling folks do. 
No, there's a reason why all this is in the news. 
Makes you wonder what the sneaky criminals in Washington are doing behind the scenes........

ok, dismounting soap box.

So.......hahahahahahha........What is your weather for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Partly cloudy*, and it is 60 f. outside. Looks like another gorgeous day!

Do You enjoy hiking/walking?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep. Hiking/walking is probably my favorite thing. Besides telephoning and texting, what do you use your cell phone for most often?


----------



## cindilu

Business, I am always talking business on my phone... Always, uggg.

What was your dream in life and have you achieved it? 


PS, Laura, I LOVED your ebola response, you and I think alike there.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never achieved my childhood dream of going into space, but I am oh so content. I can still see the stars shine bright on clear nights, and that is a good thing. Do you drink coffee, and if so, how do you take it?


----------



## cindilu

Can you put my coffee in IV form, lol. Nah, just kidding but each and every time I had surgery coffee was the first thing I asked for. I love it with cream and sugar. 

What is the top most event you prep for??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(1) Power outages due to bad weather; (2) Restricted travel due to bad weather; (3) Mass epidemics that are animal borne (like bird flu). It's tempting to say my biggest fear/aggravation is the family borrowing tools and supplies all the time such that I cannot find something when I need it. They all have keys, and I'm too lazy to change the locks. It's a conundrum. How many people other than yourself have keys to your home?


----------



## cindilu

Not one person has the keys to my home, ever. I don't even use the keys to my home, lol. That will change in a big way when I move to Chi, but I am going for key less entry over there.

How important is family to you and how close do you live to said family?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Family is very important to me, I Love them unconditionally! My Son, Brother, Sisters, and extended Family, all Live within 40 miles of where I am located.

Do You have a large immediate Family?


----------



## hawgsquatch

One sister far away, One brother up the road, Two parents next door to him. Two kids and that is it. I am related to a couple of whole villages in northern Alaska thanks to a very prodigious uncle though..........

Do you have any conspiracy theories. My current one is that the Obummer crowd is allowing Ebola and the threat of Ebola to propagate so theta people will be afraid to go out and vote in November. I take myself less than seriously though.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not too much into conspiracy theories, but I did like the X-Files (Scully more than Muldur ). Have you ever operated a vehicle in a country that drives on the left side of the road?


----------



## arnie

nope I drove a lot in mexico;(YUCK never again ) that's about it. I like it here in the USA and here on my own homesteads . this weekend Theres a big amish workhorse auction near here ;would you enjoy going and checking out all the equipment and horses ?


----------



## notwyse

Oh my goodness yes! Best times at livestock auctions and horse sales. What is the most useless animal you have ever purchased....and why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A beta fish. Why? Cause the baby wanted it........

Do you have nightlights plugged in all over your home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*, One nightlight in the bathroom. 

Is Your Homestead 'well lit', in the after hours/night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning!
Yes it is.

Have you ever been in a place / home etc. where when you left, it felt like a 'heaviness' was lifted off of you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Government Buildings give me that 'heavy' feeling lol!-can't get out of them fast enough*

What medicine do You use for a sinus cold?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peppermint / Eucalyptus and other essential oils.
GALLONS of water, chx stock soup.

I am allergic to antihistomines. 

Is your furnace gas or electric?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oil burner-yep, the next one won't be!

Do You have any space heaters-propane, electric, gas,wood burning....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have a wood burning fireplace, and no wood!
2 small electric heaters.

What's on your plate for this day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I want to find relief from this sinus cold that has given me a runny nose, fever, and kept me up all night. The rest of the day will be gravy*

Tea-plain, or with honey, lemon, sugar....?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honey, maybe lemon....no sugar.
Boo on the sinus issue. 
SPICY food and lots of water should give you some temp relief.
A few drops of Eucalyptus oil in the hot shower will open the sinuses too.

What is your first reaction when you find your back against the wall?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Push back,come out swingin'(metaphor)-step away from the wall*

I am Croation/German-What is Your ethnic heritage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

German Irish.......Now that's a fire!!!

Have you traced your geneology?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only in conversation with my Aunt(family Historian), going back to my Great-Grands, in Europe.

Have You had a 'Killing Frost' yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not yet, but it's coming. It's usually in the '20's' of Oct (like 21rst or 22nd)

What is your opinion of dating websites?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I met my Late Wife on a dating site-She lived less than a couple of miles from me, at the time. It is just like 'real life' meeting, only on a larger scale. Personally-dating strangers scares me! lol -But I did it!, Met in a public place, conversed on the internet for several weeks before meeting. Could be dangerous? I would suggest to anyone considering it, to take precautions-just like 'real life' meeting.

Have You ever been hospitalized?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For physical illness yes.
Pneumonia, Knee surgeries, Having babies.
I do not like hospitals......not at all.

Do you wonder what it's like to just operate under PURE logic; no emotions attached?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't? lol-I always try to think things through-emotions and logic get in the way sometimes*.

Do You try to look at things from every possible angle, perspective, points of view?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. I am an OVER analyzer. That's how I get 'stuck'.
Learning how to "just pull the trigger".

When you're sick, do you lay down and rest, or out of frustration, do you get up and do stuff until you drop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I normally rest, take it easy, give my body a chance to heal.

If You are sick, do You try to stay away from others, so You don't pass on a cold, or virus?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I would try to stay isolated, but I rarely, rarely get sick. When I do I just consume plenty of fluids and get as much rest as possible. Have you started making any Thanksgiving plans yet?


----------



## reneedarley

Cancelled Answered simultaneously with Ramblin Wreck Sorry


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't cancel reneedarley...jump right in, please!


----------



## Jaclynne

Don't cancel reneedarley, we all answer over each other every once in a while . Some days a lot. We just add the next answer and our question.

I haven't made any plans yet, but just discussed it with a nephew yesterday.

Is there some particular dish served at Thanksgiving that you only eat at that time of year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(Darn Jaclynne, I've offended reneedarley. First I question her mole hills on the HT forum and now I've usurped her answer and question here. I fear she will have a bad opinion of Americans in general and southerners in particular.)

I usually eat sweet potato soufflÃ© only at our Thanksgiving family gathering. I prefer it with plenty of pecans (but no marshmallows please). In your lifetime, what author do you think you've read most often (in terms of books or time, whichever you prefer)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Author most often read?
God
Betty Crocker

Does your car have a cassette or c/d player?


----------



## sustainabilly

A husband and wife team in # of books, Kathleen O'Neal Gear and W. Michael Gear. Time, probably a toss up between Tom Clancy and Asimov.
Car no ,truck yes.
If you could give a one sentence piece of advice to a teen learning to drive, what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Leave your phone in the glove box, and turn down the dang radio.

What is scarier: forest fire or storm surge?


----------



## sustainabilly

Living here, forest fire. In the US there's a chance you can be warned of potential storm surge in time to evacuate and fires move very quickly. n some cases there's not much of a warning. So I'd say, still forest fire.

Have you ever been caught out on a boat in a big storm? Like high wind and sideways rain?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In my area, forest fires would trump storm surge, although neither is a big problem/worry. Tornadoes would be number one here. We have them frequently it seems, but they don't grow to the size of the ones in the middle of the country. What's the deepest/most snow you ever remember seeing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Skied the Summit In Co. in 81, it was March, and they had already had 500 inches!-

Do You enjoy any outdoor Winter Sports?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

This far south, basketball on an outside court is a Winter sport (played many pickup games during that time of the year).  But I do love to ski and fall down in deep powder, very, very much. I skied trees once in Utah and never hit the first trunk or limb. Have you ever played Euchre?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not?, I used to play Gin Rummy, Poker, and Go Fish! 'lol-Have not played cards in a long time. I suppose being here alone, I could play solitaire?

Do You have a favorite Ethnic food/dinner?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Hands down Pho. Love Vietnamese food.

Do you have a favorite fishing or hunting spot that you share with no one and where is it? Gps coordinates welcome.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not, but Tambo is trying to feed deer cotton at her hunting site. Might be worth the trip to see Bambi with a mouthful of cotton. I believe the coordinates are BR549. What tools or emergency supplies do you routinely keep in your vehicle(s)?


----------



## arnie

living in a very rural area and with older tractors , trucks ,and things that break down I keep hand tools , fuel can,starting fluid . a weather resistant jacket n gloves ,but even while living in in the city i'v always kept these (maybe less tools as I had a tool truck for work) plus "GOOD heavy duty" jumper cables a flat fixing plug kit little 12 volt air compressor couple cans of sterno n lighter . "Cell phone n charger " I also put forth an effort to keep a good battery and spare tire . having learned the lesson the hard way about getting stuck in the middle of nowhere over something as simple as a nail in the tire or needing a jump .when my nephews started driving I have always madea gift box of jumper cables flat fixing kit and simple hand tools . On several ocashions ihave noticed someone in a mall parking lot needing a jump fromleaving the lights on or pluged a flat for a friend to get em going without much ado ; Have you ever helped a stranded stranger ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Man You seem Like a nice Fella Arnie*I wish more folks cared about their fellow Human beings like You do!, Yes I have helped stranded,broke down strangers-it's the right thing to do,if You can*

Are You able to work harder/longer, as the weather cools down-unlike sweltering heat of summer?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Last year I saw what I thought was a blood trail straight down the middle of the overgrown logging road that I was driving. I was about 12 miles off of pavement and sixty from a town of any kind. At the end of the blood trail was a Toyota pickup with the transmission cooler hose ripped out. It stopped when it bled out. We filled his tranny with motor oil some atf and some saw oil and he made it home ok. Another time we found a woman who had run her car off the road and instead of walking back up to the Road she had gone downhill toward the river. She was in shock and wasn't going to manage much longer. Glad we found her.

Have you ever taught someone something life changing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.

What is your 'gift'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*-answer:Gab*

What is Your favorite homeade soup?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably home made vegetable with corn bread, but I like lots of different soups. What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work tonight. Start cleaning out the basement. Take crap to storage.
If the weather is nice, paint the garage accesss and back doors.

You?


----------



## rkintn

Work and play. I have a house to clean today and a photo shoot tomorrow, as long as they don't cancel. Sunday night, it's indoor camping with the kiddos while watching The Walking Dead

Do you ever get the urge to hibernate in the winter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. 
I have the urge to run. 
Run as fast as I can as far south as I can get (Think Bonita Springs Florida). 
The thought of winter makes my chest tighten, my heart race, I break out in a sweat, and my head and stomach hurts.........

Do you enjoy soups this time of year?


----------



## arnie

sure soup , stew,jambolia and other names . after going to a crab boil in the far south long ago I have always thought it would be fun to have a party like that where every one brings something to toss into a huge pot . remember the stone soup story ? would you like to attend a stone soup gathering ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Had to look it up Arnie, but after finding out what it was, it sounds like it would be fun. If you were going to a community/Church/family/friend pot luck gathering, what dish would you most likely bring?


----------



## notwyse

I am likely to bring three bean salad. Good chance I would get to eat some...ya either like it or hate it. Do you feed the birds?


----------



## Karenrbw

We feed the birds year-round. We feed sunflower seeds, cracked corn, hummingbird food, oriole food (when they are around), and plant coneflowers and sunflowers for the birds. We feed suet in the winter. Do you work for a living, or are you one of the fortunate ones and get to do something you really enjoy to pay the bills?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I only have 25 hours of overtime scheduled this weekend so I will study for midterms and take in a play.

Do you buy used tires?


----------



## rkintn

I did, until they became scarcer than hen's teeth around here.

Do you do your own vehicle maintenance?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will now!!! I have a 95 Jeep Wrangler...so it shouldn't be THAT hard!!

Do you eat dinner after 11 pm, ever?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I try not to eat any closer than 4 hrs before going to sleep or I suffer from terrible acid reflux.

Has anyone ever been successful getting a picky eating teen to branch out and eat different foods.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never had a picky eater in the house (ours is more of a pick clean family), but maybe just starve 'em a little and see what happens. That's one of the ways you move a calf from the bottle to solid food. Are there any apple orchards (or any orchards) near your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes a handful!

Have you ever been to SC /GA and saw the peach orchards when they were heavy with fruit?


----------



## arnie

I wish; i'v got a ouple peach trees here and they are the first to bloom and bear fruit . I remember as a child there was a truck that made the rounds selling peaches those extra ripe ones were always a treat and got the family together to start canning . now I consider my self lucky as I found an older man with a truck on the side of the road with a sign saying SCarolina peaches and I purchased a couple bushels they were great glad I did because we hada late frost here and there just wern't many lokaly grown . if you see a person selling fresh straberrys or peaches from a truck do you turn round and check em out fast ?


----------



## elkhound

i love seeing all your pictures of your homestead doings arnie !!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Arnie, you do have a great looking cupboard and Viggie's is nothing to sneeze at when she shares pics. Still think Moldy has everyone beat though. That woman is a canning fanatic. 

Meanwhile back at the thread: Arnie, I have stopped and turned around for fresh fruit and boiled peanuts and syrup and honey and once for a moose call in Harcourt, NB. How much natural/organic fertilizer do you use in your garden verses the man made chemical variety?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I use no man made stuff.....just organic stuff!

Can you pressure can chili on a regular coil burner electric range?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't see why not? The glass top electric may be sketchy, regular electric elements should be fine-so long as You can maintain Your pressure*.

Did You have a pretty red sunset tonight?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It was.
Good Morning!

When do fresh cranberries hit the supermarkets?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*- I had to Google, peak harvest is between September and October-with peak marketing through December.
http://www.cookinglight.com/food/in-season/in-season-cranberries
Do You enjoy crannberry sauce with Your Holiday Turkey?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes. I am making 'Thanksgiving Burgers" Saturday, and need fresh cranberries for the cranberry cabernet glaze!!

Do you use coconut oil?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I usually use canola- I have heard that the coconut oil is less harmful to Your body?

Where do you find the most helpful/useful , information about Your health?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Internet and library. 
Coconut oil is amazing for the human body!!

If you found out a co-worker was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer; what would you do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Let them know I cared, and that I would be there for them if they need help/support-I would just try and show compassion.


Does helping others-help You-do You get personal satisfaction knowing You have made a difference?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I believe "doing to others as I wish others would do to me"
If there is anything I can do to help someone not feel 'alone' even for a minute, then it's worth any effort or money to make that happen.

When a White Pine's needles turn brown, are they dying (trees are about 20 years old)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I think they are just shedding fir, all of mine drop a lot of needles every Fall.-now if the whole tree turns solid brown, and feels dry/crunchy-it's toast.

Do You like to climb way up in a good climbing tree(lots of strong horizontal branches), to get a great birds eye view of the surrounding area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I haven't done that in YEARS.......I used to be an avid tree climber!

What does your morning look like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Grey, and overcast-but very still*I hope it stays dry, I have a list of things to do outdoors*

Are You at 'peak color', with the Fall foliage?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Foggy and warm and muggy. I have a midterm this morning and I haven't soaked up the material so I think the morning looks bleak. Other than that when it is 75 this afternoon I will probably be happier.

Do you believe in lifetime learning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. That's one of the main things I wanted my kids to take away from the home education experience........that life is about always learning, always asking questions, staying humble.

Are you flowerbeds ready for 'winter'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Past peak color in N. Oho-1/3 of the leaves are on the ground now.
My flower beds are mostly perennial, I have not trimmed the dead growth yet-I usually wait till its good and dry/brown-and then I make sure to leave enough to protect the plants through the winter.

Do You have a weakness for fresh baked goods-pies/cookies/pastries?-Especially with Your morning coffee*

Have a Great Day Everyone*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep, I have to keep the pastries away or they expand my middle, ice cream too. Have you ever personally witnessed a flooding, one that put houses and other structures in or under water?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and it was very frightening.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. For me it's just been pictures on the TV or in the paper. I have seen some street flooding, and the creek below the house can cover a couple hundred feet of the road, but usually only to a shallow depth (two other ways out besides that road though). Would you go aloft in a hot air balloon if the opportunity presented itself?


----------



## rkintn

Heck no! Not only am I scared of heights but I've seen first hand what happens when things go wrong. I do like to watch them when they take off, though. Early morning lift off at the NM Balloon Fiesta is pretty amazing.

What's the most daring adventure you've had?


----------



## hawgsquatch

That's funny I saw a meme today that had a hot air balloon shaped exactly like the house from UP. I was thinking that that would be the way to leave a wedding right there.

On the subject, what movies make you cry? (Other than the Dirty Dozen)


----------



## Guest

hawgsquatch said:


> That's funny I saw a meme today that had a hot air balloon shaped exactly like the house from UP. I was thinking that that would be the way to leave a wedding right there.
> 
> On the subject, what movies make you cry? (Other than the Dirty Dozen)



I Am Legend kills me. 

Where were your parents born?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Youngstown , Ohio

Where were You born?


----------



## reneedarley

Yorkshire England. The doctor who delivered me hit his head on the sloping ceiling and dropped me. My mam says I have never been right since. I don't know how I could have been right before.

(I apologize if I repeat questions but haven't read all the thread)

What hobbies have you to relax


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not have any hobbies, yet.

Do you pressure can?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!
Yes, I can can*-My Mom showed me how to can, many years ago. I have done more water bath, than pressure. Pickling-bread/butter,baby dills,cauliflower,peppers,beets,my favorite is garlic! I should use my pressure canner's more than I do. I would like to can more meats,stews,soups and chili-just in case the power goes out for more than a few days. I freeze a lot!

What is Your favorite canned good?-(mine is Peaches)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The green beans and vegetable soup usually turn out pretty well. The tomatoes are edible, but nothing special. Is your driveway paved or unpaved?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Unpaved and in desparate need of stone (about 4 dump truck loads!)

Are you content?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, late again*-for the most part, I am very content-but I am only Human, and often I want more, and more*

Un paved-gravel, with a strip of grass growing in the middle.*

Do You ever get 'snowed in'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and it sucks, and I don't ever want that to happen again!!!
Pray that things fall into place and the new roof can start going on this week!! I gotta get outta here!!

Do you own a generator?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have a small 5000 watt, and enough gas on hand, to run it for a week or so* 

Do You 'prepare for snow storms-gas food...?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Gas is dirt cheap right now....so I am filling all the cans.

Do you feel like summer only lasted for a few weeks?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It sure seems that way doesn't it*, Summer always seems to pass by too fast here. To combat that, I always try to look ahead* It is almost November, soon the Holidays, then a quick cold/snow season, then Spring again******** I do try to enjoy all of the seasons*, I am not fond of the extremes (heat/cold), but I try to look on the bright side:grin:

The Caribbean , seems to have the perfect temperate climate(if You like warm weather), What is a perfect, climate, Temperature for You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love the heat and humidity. Hot and humid in the day time, and 65-70 at night.

Are you finished "mowing" for this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I will cut one more time (higher setting), and use my mower to 'mulch' the leaves that are falling-then I'll park the rider in the barn till Spring. That is one of the good things about winter,no more mowing*

What is Your favorite Hot tea blend?

The seasons are like Life, it's a cycle*-the Magnolia tree this Morning*


----------



## Jaclynne

I drink a lot of yerba mate. My favorite has chocolate in it.

Do you drink hot cocoa? from packets or the old fashioned homemade version?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The last hot cocoa I indulged in, was with a packet-Swiss Miss I believe*

What subject did You excel in, while in School(I was well versed in detention*,convinced that the Teacher's enjoyed my company, and just wanted to hang out with me after school?)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably did best in the social sciences (history and political science), but I liked lit and math too. I hated English grammar at first, but once I got into composition classes and out of diagraming sentences, that was OK too. Did you ever have perfect attendance for a year at school?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Not even close. I had a cool dad who thought education extended to the woods and waters.

I must have me the cold side of the pillow.

Are you a pillow flipper?


----------



## arnie

sure and hugger to . fall means cooler temps are here and so is the time to put ham and baconin the smoke house . any body else ready to trade places with that pig ( let him start feeding me instead of me feeding him ) did you raise a beef n hog this year ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not!! It's amateur hour round here!! Just a garden!

Do you get bent out of shape when you have a string of things that bust (in a row, like the over goes out, then the router goes out, then the lawn mower quits) or do you just fix it / replace it and go on about your day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!
I just keep goin', things like that are always going to happen-it's inevitable*-I always try to count my blessings.

Do You think that You have been dealt a 'good hand', in this thing called Life?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Running late Tom (sorry...well not really, I'm living in the moment!)

Can't complain about my hand at all. If I did, it would give God one more reason to be mad at me. Oftentimes I have benefitted from what I call "idiot's luck". Things just seemed to work out.

I don't get bent out of shape, but if I'm in a hurry, I'll mumble over the time lost. That's why I try very hard in retirement to avoid/minimize situations that are time sensitive. That reminds me too much of work, which for me was one deadline after another. I want to enjoy the moment now, not worry over the next moment. Do you keep fire extinguishers in your kitchen/house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used too.
There is one in the garage....I think?

What amazing thing will you do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Laura, I have outdoor chores to do-too many to list!, I don't really want to do them in the rain-but the rain won't stop! Looks like I'll be donning my rain gear/mud wear, and heading outside anyways*


Good Reply^^^ RW*- Things seem to go wrong when I hurry-'Haste makes waste'
I have at least 5 fire extinguisher's, around here* (strategically placed of course)

Do You ever visualize the 'what if's'?-in case there is an emergency on the Homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

To the point of insanity!! AHAHHAHAHHAHAH

Do you have plenty of firewood (assuming this winter is like last winter)


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a good start, lots of dead standing elm, and ash on the tree-line to harvest-It'll get me through the season for sure.

Can You safely operate a chainsaw?


----------



## Bret

Yes I can. And the other way too. I have scar tissue in my knee to prove it. Can you see the flaming beautiful sun in the trees where you are?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not flaming here, but very, very bright. Do you know where your great grandparents are buried?


----------



## arnie

my maternal relitives have been in this area for several generations and yes . but my dads father came from Italy and became an American ;so yes n no . I went to a mallasess stir off yesterday at my cousins and there were three generations of them there . if you put the word out that you needed help doing something would some of yer kin people show up ? specialy if you were gonna feed em


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Arnie*, My Brother, and Sisters would show up-and they would probably feed me* I am Blessed with great Siblings, and extended family and Friends. I rarely ask for help(I'm stubborn), and I am always willing to lend a hand to others-Isn't that what we're supposed to do? I would be sure to come help You Arnie*, cause I know You eat real well at Your Homestead-and You are a real nice fella*.

Out of all my belongings, my tools are my prize possessions-What are yours?


----------



## rkintn

My dslr camera. I hope to make a living with it some day.

Same question...most prized possession?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie for me. The only thing I can think of was the gold watch my great great grandfather carried through the Civil War. He gave the watch to my paternal grandfather in a failed attempt to get him to quit smoking. The watch, a cache of silver dollars, and some firearms were stolen from our home when I was small. As tough as that loss was, I got over it. Stuff, in the end, is just stuff. We did put door locks on the house though. Never had or needed them before that theft. Do you have any pressing tasks at your home/homestead/farm that you want to complete before cold weather sets in?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, get this house sold, so I can move out and head south!!
(ok, ok....put a roof on and add gravel to the drive way)

do you ever take a silly 'personality test' and think; hmmm that's about right?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have taken those quiz's for kicks before*I took the test's too*

How was Your day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Long. Worked 10am-10:30pm.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to change the differential,transmission, and hydraulic fluids on my tractor.Drop a couple of large dead trees, cut em' up, and stack em' near the house. In The afternoon, I will be helping my buddy set up his place for an apple butter party this weekend-ought to be a blast!

Do You find it easy to meet people, in a Party/picnic/throwdown atmosphere?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. I just need to find such an activity, or get invited to one!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah, I Love meeting new people, and networking. It is surprising what can become of these chance meetings*

What do You clean Your windows with, I use newspapers*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Paper towels or newspaper...

Is it hard to get health insurance?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thankfully, it came with my work and retirement package, but in the US, I believe it is on average very difficult and costly to get health insurance. That is not true for many of our friends and neighbors in Canada, Mexico, and Europe. Would you (or do you) have the ingredients for making a home made salad dressing in your cupboard/pantry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Do. 
What does it mean when the palm of your left hand, itches?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!, If i have any itch left palm, it means I should scratch my palm;

What does it mean to You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

One 'means' company, the other palm is 'money'? so goes the wives tale.

Off to work.....again......ahahahhahaha

What are you doing this day??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going outdoors to do chores-it finally stopped pouring rain!

Have You made plans for Your retirement?


----------



## no really

Definitely, my land, home and vehicles are paid for and will stay that way. With those items I have a way to help support myself, along with living cheap. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I didn't and I did. When I first went school, I was planning to be an attorney. My faculty advisor talked me out of it saying there were too many lawyers in Georgia. Then I was going to be an accounting professor, but unexpectedly our family starting to multiply, so I dropped graduate school and went to work at a university. Thirty years passed in about five minutes and then they give you a pension. So now, I'm a dirt and cow farmer wannabe. Life is good, even if it doesn't go as you plan sometimes. Do you have a favorite poem or poet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am so uncultured. 

At what age did you find taking a power nap (45 min or less) was almost a necessity?


----------



## sustainabilly

I'll tell you when I get there.

Do you stick faithfully to a plan of the next year's garden, as in a drawing detailing kinds and # of plnts, ...etc. sometime during winter? Or, is it more like a rough idea that develops the closer you get to spring?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh, I have a plan!! New Years Day is the official "plan the garden buy the seeds" Day.

This year will be different......I hope to be planting in a TOTALLY different Zone!

Do your pups snuggle with you on the couch?


----------



## rkintn

Of course! Our little mini doxie seems to stay cold, so he's a snuggler extraordinaire He's also a seat stealer lol 

Do you like to try something new in your garden every year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do. I have not been as adventurous the last 3 years, but I sure hope to be growing fig, and lemons and other stuff like that next year!!!

What is the main 'predator' that is a concern to your pups / cats?


----------



## rkintn

That would be the big ole owl that lives in the woods just down the street. My daughter has seen it on numerous occasions, at night, while walking the dog. She says it hangs out in the road and is the size of a toddler.

Have you ever put in a garden that you realized was way too big for you to handle by yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every year!

15 (12 x 3) raised beds (125 tomato plants per year, minimum)
20 x 4 raspberry bushes
6 apple 6 pear trees
2 grapevines .....that take about 4 hours to pick all the grapes to make jam.

I used to be able to work 10-12 hours straight in the yard.....now, after 6, I need a break, then I can only do 3-4 more.

Do you have multiple seed catalogs coming to your house around Christmas?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, they sometimes start arriving before Christmas. The one I look forward to and use most often now is Southern Exposure Seed Exchange. They carry some neat heirlooms that are great for southern US gardens. When you make purchases, how do you pay for them most often: cash, check, debit, or credit (or something else)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Credit card.

I heard that November was going to be 'above normal' temps....have you heard the same?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The long range forecast for our area is predicting normal to slightly colder than normal, but probably not nearly as cold as last year. Our five day forecast calls for a string of days with highs in the 70's and lows in the upper 40's or even the lower 50's. That is not bad for the end of October. No rain though, and we could use some soon. Do you have a rain gauge at your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I used to. It was ran over by the lawn mower :flame:

Do you understand how to read the Farmers Almanac?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Our family used the Grier's Almanac, and yeah, I think I could understand/decipher it. Can you sharpen your own blades, knives, scissors, shears, or other tools that need to have an edge honed?


----------



## arnie

have to -every thing from the sickle bar n disc mower to pocket knife and in the kitchen then chain saws, do you have a butchers steel rod in your kithen ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not have one, although I have seen them in use. Always wondered how people choose what they sharpen with. Are folks still making hay in your area (saw three fields cut this week...strange for this late in the year)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Last Month (mid September) was the last cutting. I saw the last cuttings being done then. I helped a neighbor put his last cutting up in the mow-the last weekend of September.

Crop farming (corn,beans,wheat), is the main agricultural activity in my neighborhood; what's it like where You live?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Unfortunately My areas main agricultural activity is a 2 billion dollar a year marijuana industry. Go to Google Earth and just look around Humboldt County and count all of the giant greenhouses carved into the wilderness. It used to be timber and we still have a very legitimate dairy industry, small CSA farms and a flower farm that ships world wide.

Would you own a home without wood heat? I won't.


----------



## arnie

winding roads through the hills pastures filled with cattle small farms horses.sheep and lots of woods .mostly freindly people coal miners /farmers that know your family for generations small town restrants n feed store with the liers table just ask if you need to know where to get a flat fixed or when to plant corn or mow hay , the gas station lady will tell you to remind your cousin to bring her mallases my seond ousin is the phamisist; I don't think theres a straight road or stripe in the pavement for 15 miles . even the next big town where the Wal-Mart is isn't too big . same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Every house I've built has had a wood stove, but it seems to get tougher and tougher to convince the insurance company it's a good idea, even if you've never ever had a problem or filed a claim.

As for agriculture, about all we have left around here now are a few cattle farms. There are no dairies in the county (once had three within five minutes of here). There are no row crops. There are a few small farms that market their produce at local markets, but put 'em all together and they would not be as big as the gardens/truck crops we raised here growing up. Where once we had dozens of broiler houses within minutes of here, there are only a couple still in operation (finding chicken litter for your pasture is like finding gold now...and then you worry about what they fed the chickens and what it will do to your grass/cows). You can either be sad about it or thankful you still have your own little spot of ground to till. I don't like to be sad.

Do you still have your high school annuals?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I do have my year books. I also have the privilege of working with a few of outstanding guys from my wonder years.

Does anyone here make their own sausage. I need a recipe for hot Italian.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That is one thing I want to do when I get settled!!

Are you a fussy diner?


----------



## reneedarley

Just got lamb mince meat back from the butchers so I am going to make some - more like cold Swedish though.
Anyone studied overseas?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Higher education here*-A graduate of Avon High School-1978*

What was Your Major course of study?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In High School? Partying and acting like a tool
In my short run at college? Hospitality / Social Science.

Do your trees still have colorful leaves?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes they do, the maples are falling as we speak, and the oaks are still holding strong-they are the last to fall-I wanna be an oak*

Favorite Mexican food? (Burritos for me-beef/veggie*)


*I was a bit of a knob in High School too, good thing
that I have somewhat, straightened out*(keyword-somewhat*,lol)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am spelling in phonetically " Chee-La-Key-La's"

I am off to work....another open to close shift (12 hours).......
What are your plans this fine day??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Doing some laundry this morning. I'm hoping to see a neighbor after lunch to plan the rehab/renovation of a hammer mill to run on a tractor PTO. Feed the calves/cows (but that's twice every day, rain or shine so no biggie). Get ready and go to a high school reunion tonight, something a cousin twisted my arm to do. High school was OK, but I had lots more fun in elementary school and college. What was the morning low temperature where you are/were this morning?


----------



## sustainabilly

38. 
Have you done any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## no really

All Christmas shopping done, not sure I'll be back in the states in time so got it done.

Same question


----------



## arnie

Ain't even thougt bout santa yet ; are you planning on a bigg dinner for thanks giving ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep, Thanksgiving is one of our three family gatherings a year (along with Easter and Christmas). For the last few years my younger brother and SIL have hosted it, because by doing so, her (SIL's) sister would attend (her Mom too before she passed). Do you routinely drink some cranberry juice as a part of your diet?


----------



## SimplerTimez

No, not a regular consumer of cranberry juice. Used to drink it with accompaniments 

What was the best performing item in your garden this year, or one that surprised you?


----------



## hawgsquatch

T'maters. I live in a fog belt but have been picking them every day since July. 


Ever use veterinary medicines on yourself?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I have known folks who have. None died. They all got better, either from the meds or the body healing itself. Have you ever stitched up a wound on an animal?


----------



## reneedarley

No but the vet has stitched one up on me once.
Do you buy newspapers or read them online? I buy the local one and read international ones online


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I get almost all my news online these days. Internationally, it's either from CNN or the BBC. Locally, I review the Atlanta Journal Constitution, which once was a really great newspaper. It's more ads than news these days, even in the on-line version. Which do you drink more of, coffee or tea?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee...mmmmm coffeeeeeee.

It's a glorious day today! What are your plans for this fine SUNday?


----------



## arnie

stay out in the fresh air and do chores around the farm adding to my farmers tan check out my new buck goat and just enjoy the world !! how out chew?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Went to TSC this morning for some calf feed and a few other items. I met with a friend/neighbor yesterday to discuss a renovation/modification of a hammer mill to run off a tractor PTO, and he was optimistic about the plan. After lunch I hope to deliver the mill to him to begin the process, which includes developing a materials/parts list. I've already found the critical "big pulley" for the job. As for the rest of the day, I'll probably goof off visiting family on the ATV. It's a really pretty day here, a 10+ (about 80 F with a very slight wind and blindingly blue skies). What's the most difficult/challenging sewing task you've attempted (as in needle and thread/sewing machine/knitting/crocheting)?


----------



## reneedarley

A bathing costume at school in 1962:ashamed:
I never did finish it.
Now the nights are drawing in. How much daylight do you have at the winter solstice?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I was going to guess ten hours, but I looked it up: 9:54:31 on December 21st. Once I took a trip to Boston, Massachusetts in December. I was amazed at how much less daylight they had there than we did further south. If you were to examine your entire wardrobe, what material do you think would dominate (cotton, wool, silk, feathers (for jacket fill or dancing if you are into that kind of thing) acrylic or other man made materials?


----------



## homefire2007

Cotton, hands down. Britches...blue jeans predominate or a mix of slacks and blue jeans?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's a mix of denim jeans, cotton khakis, and wool dress pants, either as singles or as part of a suit. What fresh fruit do you have in your house just now?


----------



## homefire2007

Apples and bananas. Do you prefer beef or chicken as your meat of choice? Or another (venison, rabbit, etc).


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Chicken and turkey for me I think. I rarely eat beef, but that's what I raise and sell, which I hope isn't too hypocritical. Do you ever write a long response to a thread on this site and then decide it's best left unsent?


----------



## reneedarley

I write long responses and thecomputer keyboard kicks them out.
Any of you live in towns?


----------



## homefire2007

Yes, a small one. Kind of nice not to be driving all over kingdom come when you need a gallon of milk! How far are you willing to commute to work or the grocery store on a fairly regular basis?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The critical part of the question for me was "on a regular basis". For years I maintained either an apartment or condo near work to avoid commuting in Atlanta's traffic, which got progressively worse as the area grew rapidly in the 90's/early 2000's. I sold my condo a few months before retiring in 2007, which coincided with the "bottom falling out" of the housing market here (another case of idiot's luck for me). I made the 45 mile commute from the farm to work for about 6-8 months, which wasn't too bad. At least I could see the end of the tunnel. I do not like long commutes for sure. What is the most fuel efficient vehicle you have ever owned and operated?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2007 Honda, bought it w 100K miles on it.....and it gets 33mpg IN the city....38 on the highway! LOVE this car.

Are you watching the World Series?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, Giants winning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

UNFORTUNATELY!!!!

Do you enjoy 're-sale' book stores? (Like Half Price Books?)


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I look for good books at yard sales?

2-0 Giants ahead
Whats a 'slurve'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Slider / Curve ball hybrid. 

Packers are tied....Kings won!....Come on Royals!!

Did you have a relaxing day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I had a very relaxing day* 

Do You find it easy to relax, when it is time to take a break from working so hard?


----------



## hawgsquatch

As long as I am watching the Giants trounce the Royals I do. Do you think KC will riot when they get ABSOLUTELY DESTROYED AND HUMILIATED by those sissy left coast Giants?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, they are normal Mid-Westerners, not left-coasters...hahahah (ALL IN JEST)

If you had a choice, 1 hour of tv or 1 hour with as many new cook books as you could read, what would you take?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Would depend what was on the tube?

Would You rather cook, or Have someone cook for You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

More fun to cook together I think, so 50-50. What's the first TV show you remember watching on a regular basis, either network or local?


----------



## arnie

disney used to come on sunday nights and there was a show called family clasics after that all us children +mom n dad would usally be in the living room watching the black n white tv. do you remember the first time you saw color tv ?


----------



## notwyse

No. I can't remember exactly. Sort of like clothes dryers and microwaves. Insidiously taking over. If you had to give up all appliances except one...which would you keep?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Kitchen range.

Tennessee, Arkansas or Maine, Which is best for a homesteader


----------



## rkintn

Tennessee, of course

Which modern conveniences could you totally do without?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Frozen pizza...scratch that...fast food....nope....Starbucks, definitely Starbucks.

Is gardening really cost effective for you ?


----------



## notwyse

All but indoor plumbing. I am partial to that. If you had to eat one thing only for a month...what would it be?


----------



## Guest

Red beans and rice. 

Name the first three things on your right, if your right-handed. On your left, if you're a leftie.


----------



## Jaclynne

On right, a small spiral notebook, a ballpoint pen and a bamboo back scratcher.

Same question....name 1st three things on dominate hand side.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cell phone, Jack Russell Terrier, Blanket
(Right handed)

YOU?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Mouse, cell-phone,home defense*

What brand of coffee are You drinking-mine is Chase and Sandborn(on-sale*)

Good Morning!


----------



## hawgsquatch

Not a coffee dude. I drink Earl grey tea, or a good English breakfast from the bulk bins at the Co-Op.

How close to a house are you comfortable hunting?

I ask this because it would seem back east people will hunt on 4 or 5 acres while way out west here I might have a whole square mile or ten all to my lonesome. My county alone is something over 4000 square miles.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I could plug a deer in my front yard if I were to take up hunting again. Darn things taunt me by not even running when I yell at them now. What's the largest predator you've ever seen in the wild (and TV doesn't count!!)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

With my own two eyes? 
Coyote, Lynx, Great Horned Owl, Red Tailed Hawk

Do you use the post office (like go inside, mail pkgs, buy stamps)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do use the post office. Although I receive mail at the mailbox on the road, I do not send anything from there. I drop everything off directly at the PO. Have you ever had fraudulent charges placed on your credit or debit card?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, Praise the Lord.

Did you watch the sunrise this morning?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Sun don't rise here for 2 more hours.

I once saw an orca pod eating a sea lion, that is a big predator.

Bacon or sausage gravy on the biscuits?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sausage gravy cooked in bacon fat............

How do you season a steak?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Salt and pepper. 

How do you cook said steak?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Salt and pepper. That's how I'm cookin' 'em tonight!!

Is your weather amazing?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Nope my weather has been muggy and overcast yet 75 degrees for weeks. Would love some cold.

Rain or snow your preference?


----------



## Bret

Rain in Summer. Snow in Winter.

Do you clean the inside of your toaster.


----------



## arnie

heck no I barely clean the out side warm dry weather is giving me the opertunity to dig and store potatoes today have you dug your taters yet n do you have enough to make through till next year ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Didn't grow a garden this year Arnie, so no potatoes for me, at least not any that I grew. A neighbor brought me some sweet potatoes the other day, and I plan on buying/storing a bag in the root cellar soon. There's probably a hundred pounds of rice around the place too, so there's plenty of starches for soups/stews. Have you ever made (or attempted to make) cheese?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't RW, but I really Like cheese, there are many Swiss/Amish dairies throughout mid-Ohio-and cheese is relatively inexpensive if You know where/when to shop*

What is Your favorite cheese?(Mine is dill havarti!)


----------



## hawgsquatch

Lamb chopper. It's a hard sheep's milk cheese made here from goat and sheep's milk.

How big do the trees get there?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Depends upon whether you are talking about mass or height (kinda' like a sequoia verses a redwood for California). The tallest trees are probably long leaf pines, the tree that was most often used for masts on clipper ships. They are very strong and pliable and can grow to over 100 feet in height. I've seen some tulip poplars get about that tall too. The most massive tree around here is probably the white oak, but Georgia's state tree (which doesn't grow quite this far north/inland) is the live oak. They have huge limbs. One in SC (named Angel oak) shades over 17,000 square feet. Have you ever collected herbs/bark/flora/fauna to make natural remedies or teas?


----------



## reneedarley

I'm not much into teas but I do make a syrup from meadowsweet which is nature's aspirin. 
Sheepdogs, buy them trained or train your own. I have just ordered a new one for 2017.I figure she will last my sheep farming days out


----------



## notwyse

I had an Aussie/border collie mix who ran my flock. I had always between one to two hundred ewes. She knew basic commands that I guess we worked out together. The instinct very strong or perhaps not so easy. No sheep now. Darn. Do you talk on the phone much?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really.
Snap chat / text is used more often.......and that's not a lot.

When you dine out, do you drink water or soda?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually have water accompanied by either a glass of wine or iced tea, less frequently coffee or a beer. I honestly do not remember the last time I bought a soft drink at a restaurant. Do you often have fog where you live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In a couple of spots; but nothing major.

Do you wash your hair every day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not every day, but probably 99+% of the time I do. I'll wash it (or at least rinse it) twice a day many more times than I skip a day. Do you expect many "tricksters" on Halloween?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope. Haven't had ONE in 11 years.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Except for a few young family members, there have been none here. Too far from town and too far off the road I guess. I always buy some stuff, but I usually have to give it away the next day. I may keep the Almond Joy's and dark chocolate candy though. Have you had your first frost yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, first hard freeze is later this week. God was gracious and held it off and extra week this year!!!

Will you carve pumpkins and keep the seeds this year?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I will eat those seeds!

Can you smell the woodsmoke yet? its warm here so no one has teh stoves going yet this year, but I can't wait.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We've had a few fires going this year, but just a few. Supposed to move into the 60's/40's after a rain tomorrow, so the stove will likely get fired up soon. How far away is the nearest train tracks to your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## hawgsquatch

We have a defunct railroad about six miles from here. 

Anybody got a hanky. My giants are getting stomped.


----------



## Jaclynne

I have hankies, you want a manly plaid or delicate embroidery?

Do you faithfully follow your favorite team no matter how bad they preform?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There was a time when I did, but it's been a while. I'd much rather watch a little league game than a professional or collegiate one these days. It seems all about the money now, not the game. Are there any movies coming out this Fall that you are looking forward to seeing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Naw.....I can count on one hand how many times I have been to the movies in the last 15 years.......

What is the dominate color in your kitchen?


----------



## notwyse

Red. My color tend to mimic the colors in nature...and the red isn't quite true but I like it. Do you fish to eat...or fish to fish?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The last few times, it was fish to fish, but I once fished to eat. We often had fish fries growing up after a day of catching and cleaning whatever the creek provided. Can you think of a simple, enjoyable thing you did growing up that you no longer do, but probably should?


----------



## reneedarley

No, I never really grew up so I still do most of those things. However, I have stopped picking my nose. Disgusting habit
My brother and sister still live in the village where they were born. How about you?


----------



## Bret

The booger thread was pasted somewhere else. 

I live a half hour from where I was born. 

Do you like to burn leaves?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. I corral them up and shred them into mulch. Also use them for the carbon part of my compost pile. They're free except for my labor, which doesn't seem to be worth very much in this economy here. Plus, it's a great cardio workout, LOL.

What winter project, if any, are you really excited about this year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got a couple of Winter projects I'm looking forward to doing, God and circumstances permitting: (1) Get an old hammer mill operational and maybe build a shed for it (seems like I always need another shed); and (2) Clear the "crap" (short for "boogery" undergrowth) adjacent to the orchard/garden to make way for a fence and landscaping (some edible) to hopefully keep the deer out and also shield me from the house my nephew lives in next door. I may finally get around to building the garden fence too, but I'm still mulling that project over. When was the last time you visited your neighbor's home?


----------



## reneedarley

I go every day as he is handicapped. The others, when I bake bread ;-)
And what is your favourite bread? here they make delicious flat bread in an old type oven [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66u0zKjKEbA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66u0zKjKEbA[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon*, My favorite bread is whole grain wheat, and I really like it when it is still warm out of the oven*

Do You use whole grains, or processed?


----------



## arnie

I use all types . I have a electric grain mill I use mostly cause I wanna try differint recipes and like playing with my toys . corn meal is about 100x better ground fresh ;but I use a lot of pilsberry also as I like my Italian bread thatcan never e bought out side the Chicago area ? I won a contest here at homesteading today this spring for 50 pounds of glutin free flour so i'v been trying that out some I bet it would be good for flat bread. I always seem to have an old truck that i'm in the process of getting fixed up or restoreing . do you have a pet motor veichel around that you work on as money or pactients allows


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not as patient or mechanically inclined as you are with motor vehicles Arnie. I like them to crank and go; however, I bought a used ATV a couple of years ago called a John Deere Buck. I tinker with it to keep it going. I've used it to pull calves, stretch wire, and do search and rescue operations for goats. It can get into and out of some tight places where a tractor cannot go. Although not amphibious, the thing can cross a pretty deep creek when necessary. Do you own any type of boat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do RW*, I have a little 12' aluminum, I either row it, or hook up my little MinnKota electric motor*, also, a peddle boat, and an old Klepper Kayak-it is a fold-a-boat*

Have You ever cramped up, while swimming, and thought You were going to drown?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've never cramped up in the water, but I think I would be OK if I didn't lose my cool. In a swimming class I took once they had a long session on "drownproofing". They taught us several survival floats, hopefully one of which would work in cramping episode. How old were you when you learned how to swim?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I was 5 years old-the summer of 65'*, in a backyard pool-Dad insisted we all learn how to swim and float.

Did You play in creeks, rivers,ponds, and lakes , throughout Your life?


----------



## sustainabilly

Too quick for me Tom, LOL

I'd guess around 5. We lived on Long Island in NY during the early to mid 60's. Went to Jones Beach about 3 times a week during summer vacations.

Yes. Ponds and creeks and the woods were my haunts while growing up. 

How old were you when you learned to ride a bike. Still Ride?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hi Karl, I was 5 when I took the training wheels off-I remember the bike having hard wheels(solid rubber)-I can vividly remember the feeling of balance, and jubilation, and the crashes! lol, And Yes I still ride my mountain bike a little, I go out in the road, and pop wheelies, and practice cat-walks too*

Were You pretty fearless as a Young person?


----------



## sustainabilly

Pretty much. But not the most in my group of friends. A couple of them were always the ones to start something. Me and the others seemed to always be the ones that got caught. :ashamed:
Did you have a big gang of kids you hung out with when little. Like to play football and army, ...etc?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep*, it reminds me of little rascals-'our gang'*

Did You have a Daisy BB gun as a kid? This is the pump model that I had*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Double Post


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I had something more like the Daisy Red Ryder in "A Christmas Story" when I was very little, but we got our first 22's before we were ten. Got my first shotgun about then too, a 410 that I still have. Have you ever used a sling shot...and were you very good with it?


----------



## notwyse

Yes...and no. Did you catch snakes and lizards?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nahh, I don't mess with those things, I leave em' be*

What is Your favorite collection that You have? (things that You collect)

Good Morning!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Memories with my kids. I do not have a tangible collection....

Name a song that envokes a strong memory


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Amazing Grace. It's a family and personal favorite. 

Do you use a smart phone or GPS for directions when traveling?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I print off directions from Map Quest, and I use, an actual road map.
I just don't like using my smart phone.....stubborn I guess.

Name a scent that invokes a strong memory


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the boys had some awfully stinky pooh, but we won't go there. I do like the smell of food cooking in the kitchen, especially if you've been out working hard all day in the cold. What type bread do you keep/consume most often at your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sourdough
((Daughter is a Pastry / Baking Chef...mmmmmmm)

If you could paint your living room any color, what would it be? (or combo of colors)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Natural colors, shades of green, and brown*

Can You sing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

If you need a room cleared, yeah, I can sing! HAHAHAHHA
Um, no. not even a little!! 

What are you doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have been invited to three separate dinners on Thanksgiving, so I will be visiting, driving, and eating. Hope to be home safe before dark*

What is Your favorite way to prepare 'the bird'*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well....last year my daughter created a "Thanksgiving Burger"........
Took the breast, ground it up, added mashed potatoes, home made stuffing and corn.
Pattied it, and fried it in brown butter.
Made the 'buns' out of 'dinner roll' dough.
Made a cranberry cabernet glaze to go on top (as the condiment)......
BOOM thanksgiving dinner, in burger form.
IT WAS AMAZING

Do you stick with traditions you have held to all your life, or do you like to mix it up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I welcome change*, -it is constant*, I do keep some traditions*

How important is Family to You, during the Holidays?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My kids are the most important thing in my life....365 days a year!!

Do you let your garden grow over, over the winter, or do you plant a cover crop?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just let grow over*-then I dump compost/poo/ash, on it through early winter.

Do You have a large/lifetime supply of canning jars?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

HUGE, ok, huge to me, probably wimpy to real homesteaders...maybe 200 jars total?

Do you have a pressure canner?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have an old Mirro 22 quart, and a newer one I picked up at a sale this Summer-20 yrs old-new in the box, barely used-$20!!!

Do You use Your canner for cooking in the kitchen?


----------



## reneedarley

I had to check Lehmans to find out what a canner was. Yes I often use my pressure cooker to make meals
Have you ever warn a kilt? It was part of my school uniform


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No kilts for me. I'm afraid of drafts...and I didn't know they made kilts for young ladies. I thought those would be called skirts. When do you pay your annual property or land taxes (assuming you have property and land taxes)?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, we English are daft. Not sure what the Scots think about it
Property taxes March and hang on to it. Annually approx 200 dollars for three living accommodations and 100 acres forest.
What is your fav. music? Mine is traditional folk music


----------



## Jaclynne

Usually I pay the property taxes the end of January. They come in Oct, but the the first penalty is applied in Feb. I don't want to pay a penalty but I don't want the county foolishly using my money any sooner than necessary.

I love all kinds of music, except heavy metal and rap.

Did your property taxes increase, decrease or stay the same this year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry Jaclynne, late as usual. My taxes went up slightly in all jurisdictions. 

Not sure I have a favorite type of music, but I do like folk music for sure. If I were to sort it out based upon my record/CD collection it would probably come out like this: Rock from the 70's/60's/50's; classical music (Verdi/Bach/Chopin/Mozart/Copeland/etc.); folk music from the 60's/50's; country music (from the 40's/50's). There's some big band music around here too. I do not like rap for some reason. Do you often burn candles in your home?


----------



## reneedarley

No, but I do burn my light at both ends - though now I am going to bed.
Electric blanket NO. How about a good old fashioned hot water bottle?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't have a water bottle, How about a soapstone?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No soapstone (or hot water bottle) for me, but at times I wish I had more thermal mass to collect solar heat. Do you have a kettle...and, if so, do you use it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I've got several RW*, but I rarely use them? I do enjoy the whistling sound-it's so homey!

Do You ever put a dash of bourbon, or whiskey in Your hot tea-for a 'hottie tottie'?

*Good Morning


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Morning!
Had a Knob Creek, w Apple Cider and maple syrup the other night...YUM

If you could be 18 again today, what direction would you go (college, military, own your own busines) that you DIDN'T choose when you were 18...


----------



## Twp.Tom

College nah, Military, not too sure about that either, I would go into business*, and get into something that I really enjoyed-so it would not seem like work*

Do You feel we are 'over taxed', on our Labor's?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I do if God can get by on ten percent why can't the government?

What are the fundamental duties of the Federal government?


----------



## notwyse

Not exactly. I feel the money is poorly spent. If you had both time and money...how would you choose to travel from California to New York?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Notwyse*, I would drive, in a VW bus!

To operate this country, like a 'streamlined' business-I don't believe that is happening?

If You were 'King/Queen', would You bring about radical change in government?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep......you betcha.

Are you ready for the influx of beggars uh, trick or treaters?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I would.....

Make all laws expire after three years, if it's a good idea then it should be no big deal to renew them.

I would make all laws include funding for the life of the bill. No money...no law.

I would limit the federal government to maintaining a military for defense, maintaining international commerce, maintaining ports, highways and airports...thats about it. We can do the rest locally.

I would build a huge fence on the border, then streamline the immigration process so people who want to come here don't have to spend 20 grand over 20 years to come in. We could contract Virgin or Fedex to do it for 200 bucks in 6 months.

What would you do?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Too much to list, but I would get to the root of all our problems.
The break down of the family unit.
And rebuild from there.

Is your weather going to be nice today?


----------



## Bret

I am glad to have an atmosphere over my head. This coudy layer obscuring the sunshine is only temporary.

Will you have a Friday Doughnut?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Bret* no, I have not had a doughnut in a really long time*, How much does a doughnut cost nowadays?


'Trick or Treat' (I just had to say that!), I have not had any TT er's in years. Too rural, and no little kids in the neighborhood?

The weather is supposed to change to rain and cold today, going outside soon to do what I can before it changes*-It is still outside right now*

How do You receive your weather reports?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Didn't plan on it...but might have to now that you mentioned it!!

Do you only eat fish on Fridays?


----------



## Twp.Tom

* No, I made fish and chips last night*

When do You decide what You are going to eat for the day?(I think about it at least a day in advance*)

Be careful, and watch out for those lil' gobblins this evening*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I work all night...no one under 21 allowed in my section!!
Yes, I plan the whole week on Sundays. Shop according to the menu, then anyone can make dinner because all of the components are in the house.

Do you have SnapChat on your smart phone?


----------



## Bret

I don't know what SnapChat is. Phone is smarter that I.

Did you keep a childhood toy to pass on?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have some childhood guns to share, but all the toys are long gone. There's also my paternal grandfather's school desk, which is still in good shape some how. Do you have early voting where you live so that you can avoid the lines on Tuesday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes You can vote early here. But I like to go up to the Church(our precinct headquarters), and say Hi to all of the nice Poll workers* There are only 350 ? registered voters in my precinct-there is never a long line*

Do they hand out stickers where You vote?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

They do hand out stickers here when you vote. Have you ever been called to do jury duty?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not?

How often do You have to charge Your phone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every night when I go to bed!

Did it snow at your place today?


----------



## reneedarley

Yes, I hope I can find the sheep this morning.
Do you buy clothes when neede or have a big shopping spree. I would not call it a spree but I stock up to save postage as I mostly buy from a catalogue.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I usually buy clothes when needed-I buy a lot of clothing(especially shirts) at resale, or on sale*

Do You wear wool socks,sweaters,coats, and hats in the cold weather?


----------



## reneedarley

How many layers are you talking about?
Have you a milk cow? (Who doesn't like to go out in the snow)


----------



## reneedarley

How many layers are you talking about? But never a coat.
Have you a milk cow? (Who doesn't like to go out in the snow)


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't have a cow, and my goat doesn't really like the snow either*, but I can see the stubborn cow, refusing to leave the barn*
I have a couple of wool winter hats,gloves, a pile of socks, sweaters, a button down red paid shirt, and a couple of my coats , have wool liners*-I think I have a lifetime supply of cold weather gear*

Do you shovel the snow as it falls, or do You let it pile up before attempting to shovel?


----------



## reneedarley

Other winters I have shovelled to get the car out then I pull cans of water on the shovel to trample a path to the animals. Then my neighbour, who cannot walk. came by on his A.T.V and ploughed a larger area -then I went with my shoval and dug my neighbour out when he got stuck. Sadly he will not be able to help/unhelp this year so his wife and I will work out a rota. Here is my rescue vehicle








And my snow shovel








How do you handle snow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My cardiologist suggested that I do not ever shovel snow again, cause the cold/effort could cause vascular constriction. I cover my mouth with a bandana, and I take my time, and keep my efforts to a minimum. A stark contrast for a man who made a living with shovels and trowels. And I have always Enjoyed, shoveling snow too! I use my tractor blade, to clear the driveway*

Would You go off into outer space, in a spacecraft, if given the chance?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I would go in a New York minute and sign any waiver they put in front of me. Have you ever flown an airplane?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I have not, but I sure would like to!

What was your biggest 'Thrill', as in 'Thrillseeking',wild, dangerous things that You have done?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's easy: Driving in Atlanta traffic. The traffic in Boston and Chicago is "louder", but just a lot of honking. L.A. traffic is worse than Atlanta, but there they just occasionally shoot at you. Here there are more young drivers on cell phones than you can shake a fist at. I suspect cell phones cause as many deaths in Atlanta as hand guns. Every week I commuted there was at least three close calls on the interstate. Do you have a greenhouse ... and use it?


----------



## Bret

Twp.Tom said:


> My cardiologist suggested that I do not ever shovel snow again, cause the cold/effort could cause vascular constriction. I cover my mouth with a bandana, and I take my time, and keep my efforts to a minimum. A stark contrast for a man who made a living with shovels and trowels. And I have always Enjoyed, shoveling snow too! I use my tractor blade, to clear the driveway*
> 
> Would You go off into outer space, in a spacecraft, if given .the chance?


Not again


----------



## Twp.Tom

Bret, were You an astronaut? I do not have a greenhouse, but it would be very practical Here in N.Ohio-to extend our growing season*

What is Your average annual snowfall, where You live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Too much.....I'm in central Indiana right now....

Have you heard from Roadless??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not in a couple of weeks or so, but she could be busy doing the long distance commute thing. Also, she seems to take breaks from HT/ST now and again. How strong was the wind at your place last night?


----------



## arnie

shoulda paid attention to the almanac and the wooly bear catipillar when they were warning about an early winter ;wet heavy snow only gusty winds enough to blow some trees over on the power lines so i'm on battery power till I bundle up and start the generatoerI suppose I etter say welcome to ol man winter . now that reminds me I was gonna fix up the wireing from the generator to the cabin so I would not have to fool with extension cords , how many of you for get about those to do list on warm sunny days ? ( or are huck fin ,peter pan and I the only ones who never wana grow up )


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have forgotten some things too Arnie*, You are not alone, I am sure. It seems like the list of things to do, never really ends?

What kind of homemade soup is Your favorite?


----------



## arnie

I like beef veggie theres a big pot in the fridge right now I might have to put it on the coal stove to heat it up : went to the hallowween party last night and took a bunch of pulled pork with sweet orange sause n peach pinapple salsa they were great (whew !) do you ever try out new recipies on unsuspecting victoms ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I usually try it out on me first Arnie. It takes a while to get an ambulance out here if I were to accidently poison my company...plus I really like my friends and family. Do you have problems with your water pipes freezing in the Winter?


----------



## Jaclynne

I had trouble last winter, my (former) dogs kept digging in the yard and uncovering pipes. No busted pipes, it would just freeze till the day warmed up. 
They don't live here anymore and I think I have that taken care of.

If I were up to carrying the wood, it'd be toasty here this morning, instead of chilly. Do you ask for help when sick or recovering or just do without until you can take care of it yourself.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Knockin' on my noggin and the wood lamp table as I write this, but I just don't get sick, at least nothing more than a sinus cold. If I needed help for anything though, I would certainly ask for it. We are a great family for helping each other out I think. What major changes does the Winter bring about in your daily life?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I go from a t shirt and jeans to a long sleeved t shirt an jeans in the winter. I switch from spring run salmon to winter run steelhead and I have to deal with only 8 hours of daylight in the winter so I must budget my time accordingly. I also get a tan in the winter because the sun is out. During our summers the fog is usually on the coast and it is overcast.

Have you ever eaten porridge?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't think I have?

Do you sleep with sox on?


----------



## sustainabilly

If you've ever eaten oatmeal, you've eaten porridge.

Yes, in the winter.

Do you make a snowman each year if you get enough snow to?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do Karl*, I don't assemble the extra large ones like I used to, but I still enjoy rolling a few small ones*, I enjoy target practice with snowballs too*

Have You ever made/had caramel popcorn balls?

Good Morning*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes...drizzled with dark chocolate....mmmmm

Good Morning.

WHAT TIME IS IT?????


----------



## Twp.Tom

Ha*, it's 7:17 AM Sun. the 2nd of Nov. 2014*

I got up at 3AM, and changed my clock in the living room, do You have any clocks to change?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Microwave and Stove. That's it.

Is your grass 'white and crispy' this morning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, no frost or snow accumulation, calm cool, upper 30's* Pic of backyard 3 min. ago.

Did You have the first flurries of the season yesterday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It was snowing sideways on Friday.......I stood behind the bar and almost cried.
It didn't stick.....but it was FOR REAL snow......
i may have to self medicate.

Beautiful photo.

What will you accomplish today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thank You*

I am going to plug away at cutting/stacking dead standing trees for fire wood-gathering it up, like a squirrel!

What's for dinner?(I always think about dinner in the morning*)


----------



## hawgsquatch

I eat dinner in the morning because I get off work at 6 AM after a nice 13 hour stretch.

Today it will be a polish sausage with onions and a side of fried taters. Some peaches and cottage cheese and I think I have one Pellegrino blood orange soda left if the kiddo did not pillage it.

What's for breakfast this fine Sunday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am taking my youngest out to breakfast, so it will be whatever looks good on the menu!!

Is your 'weekend' Sat and Sun, or different days?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry-late, when retired, the days seem to run together?

My hens are still layin', and I have a fresh loaf of wheat bread and local Maple Syrup- Cinnamon French Toast , sounds in order*.

Have You ever had bullets wizz by You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Once.....

Have you ever been to the US Nationals?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Yup whizzed by is an interesting feeling. Rather be whizzed on to tell the truth.

My weekend is Mon through Wed except I work an OT shift on Tuesday and go to school on Mon and Weds...hey....... I DONT GET A DAY OFF?

Did your grandparents have those drop cloth thingies on the armchairs to protect against the Brylcreem?


----------



## reneedarley

No but they did have many weird and wonderful things for a little child - lots of stuffed animals and ornaments of jet. Alas my aunts threw everything away. 
Do you have things inherited from your grandparents?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do, my grandfather's school desk. I also once had the gold watch my great great Grandfather carried during the "War of Northern Aggression", but unfortunately that was stolen. What is the oldest photograph you own of a family member (in terms of when it was taken)?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have some, "Mammy art" collectibles. My granddad is still around and I am in no hurry to get his goodies. He asked me what I wanted and all I can think of is an old rusty Nylon 66 .22. 

Do you go dancing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would love to but there's no place to go where you don't have to worry about getting shot....

Top 3 fav music genre's


----------



## reneedarley

Does dancing through life count? Otherwise no.
Are you vegetarian?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Carnivore for sure.

What is your favorite things to do when the sun is shining?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I am a third party vegetarian, meaning I eat my veggies after they have been fed to food. 

Could you date one?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That "D" word scares the crap outta me, but yeah, I could hang out with a veggie eater....so long as they were not militant about it.

Why do you think stereotypes exist?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Because everyone always generalizes.

RE there any types, groups, of people that you just cannot be around?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.

You?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I actually get along with all types. I tend to prefer to spend my time with certain kinds of people, but I like to see if I can interject myself into anything. I am eclectic I guess?

Ever go on a mission trip?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, there's enough right here at home....

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No*, not that kinda' mission; maybe 'mission impossible', or 'man on a mission', I like Elton John's-'Burn Down The Mission'?- Seriously though, I do think Missionary work is admirable*.

Do You donate cash to charities?, Salvation Army, United Way, V.F.W.......?


----------



## no really

Twp.Tom said:


> No*, not that kinda' mission; maybe 'mission impossible', or 'man on a mission', I like Elton John's-'Burn Down The Mission'?- Seriously though, I do think Missionary work is admirable*.
> 
> Do You donate cash to charities?, Salvation Army, United Way, V.F.W.......?


Yeah, St Judes, Wounded Warrior Project and the local no kill animal shelter.

You?


----------



## Jaclynne

I donate to the local Child Advocacy Center, Salvation Army, Life Outreach that digs wells in drought/poverty stricken areas, and a few others.

Are there any charities you will not support (be they popular or not)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't like to donate to Law Enforcement, via fines, speeding tickets, etc.-So I just try and abide the law*

Do You have a good driving record?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do, knock on wood. Do you keep a first aid kit in your car in case you come upon an accident?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

yep, a big one in the Jeep, and a big one in my son's car (drives 9 hours from school to home...) both girls have a good sized one in their cars.

Name an amazing movie.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There are a few I'll watch over and over again, but if forced to pick a favorite it would be "To Kill a Mockingbird". Have you ever caught the act/show of a stand up comedian or comedy group?


----------



## arnie

sure have lots n lots ;I even go to the theater now n then now . are you planning to grow any thing new or expand your next garden


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not expanding it Arnie, but I hope to fill every spot with something, rather than putting a cover crop on part of it. This year I let the garden have a year off with a cow pea cover crop. I hope to start early and fill lots of canning jars next year. What type siding or veneer do you have on your home?


----------



## reneedarley

I have three- what would one call it - "living accomodations" the small cabin top left was taken down from the summer pastures in the 1960's. That is hewn logs so that is very old.The previous hÃ¤rbro(food storage) is also a raw log building whist my main house is covered with planks and painted red. The photo is from JanuaryÂ´.








Are you full time at home or do you also work away from the homestead?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I am pretty 'full time', here at home*I used to commute, 'round trip 100 miles', daily for years, it has been nice giving my truck/car a rest*

Do You get up in the middle of the night, to stoke the fire, add a log or two?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh it is so considerate giving the truck a rest:thumb:
When I was a bairn my Mam could never get me to sew zig zag on the sewing machine. I always felt sorry it had to work so hard.
No I sleep like a log
Have you anything you really hate doing on homestead? 
My pet peeves are changing fence batteries and plucking hens.


----------



## Jaclynne

Anything to do with pigs! I hate pigs, hate that irritating squealing while you try to feed them fast enough, hate that they are constantly trying to root their way out. I don't even like to eat pork.

Is there a popularly accepted 'homestead' animal that you raise under duress or just plain refuse? (You can guess that'd be pigs for me.)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(Growing up Jaclynne, Dad could never get anyone to volunteer to shoot the beef before butchering, so he had to do it. We all stood in line to plug the pig.)

I've so far refused to get chickens, even though my youngest sister keeps imploring me to do so. Her dog eats chickens. I do not want to raise chickens without at least some free ranging each day, otherwise I might as well buy eggs from my brother or the store. It's a conundrum (which is a nice California white wine but not a good chicken situation). How close (or far away) is the nearest large market/store (not convenience stores) to your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

15 miles (give or take a couple)

Do you live close to 'town'?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I am an urban homesteader. I live right in town. I still get bears in the backyard though. On weekends I go to my folks hobby farm 14 miles out of town and live it up.

How far out of town will you live before you start to get nervous about it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well, now that it's just me, no spouse, I do want to live closer to town....If I fall, or get stung by a swarm of bees, etc I would like to have folks 'closer' than I do now.
I am going to rent before I buy, and I am going to rent "closer" to town to see if I can handle it. Right now I am about 15 miles from the nearest Wal-mart / Target / Fast food town. I am about 8 miles from the nearest 'small' town. And it's sketchy.

What is your personal greatest concern living alone?


----------



## arnie

of course its getting hurt like falling off a ladder or a rock ; its something you always have to keep in mind when you are alone and preticulary when far from others . I try to keep the cellphone with me and some jobs that involve hights I will put off till I have a helper . do you keep your cell phone with you all the time ?


----------



## reneedarley

90% and always when I am out on the fells.
What other new invention are you grateful for?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the personal computer and the internet combined have really changed my life, much more so than a cell phone. Many major purchases, almost all my trip planning, and virtually all my banking occurs on-line. The open enrollment for benefits that once required a trip into town and the manual completion of some paper work now takes moments in my recliner while I sip coffee or drink an iced tea. When was the last time you checked the air pressure in your automobile tires?


----------



## reneedarley

Ã¶Ã¶ff. Internet banks mean that real banks are closing. I have to drive nearly 200 miles round trip to put money in the bank! Still can't find an appropriate slot in the computer. Checked tyre pressure a couple of weeks ago when my studded winter tyres came on.
I've never tasted iced tea - are others partial to that beverage?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes Renee*, Iced Tea seems to be a favorite beverage , here in the States. There are many varieties-one of the most favorite being sweet tea, made with lots of sugar or sweetener , and iced tea with lemon. Lot's of folks like their tea with honey added too*.

What is Your favorite cool beverage?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

water. it's my go to!!

Are you living your 'dream'?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I feel as if I am Living 'beyond my wildest dreams'-right now*

Have You went out to Vote yet today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm waiting for the morning rush to be over before heading out. It is usually quiet at the polls around 10ish. How far away from your home is the polling place where you vote?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Walking distance.

Do you really believe your vote matters?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Of course!!! 

Do You believe that elections are fixed, or rigged?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dang late and slow Tom: I very much feel the Florida election of Bush a few years ago was rigged, but I think most of the time they are honestly accounted for.

As a Democrat (mostly) I oftentimes feel that I throw my vote away in Georgia. But a lot of folks fought and died to give me the right to do so, and it makes the vote meaningful regardless of the outcome. Are your leaves gone yet (ours are hanging on for all their worth)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

about 75% gone.
today is a windy day so.....

Are you satisfied with where you are in life, or is there 'more' or 'something' you still want/need to do?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I am content, which is not to say I couldn't be happier. I certainly could, but with family, friends, food, shelter, and hot/cold running water, it's seems unseemly to complain.  Do you still have any unpaved public roads in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet!

Name something that you do that totally relaxes you


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sitting quietly outdoors, observing wildlife and nature*

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Painting (like interior / exterior)

Name one thing that would anger you enough to 'swing'


----------



## Twp.Tom

Any physical hostility directed toward my Family, or Friends-even strangers if they needed assistance. I cannot stand by, and watch another take a beating.(I am not a pacifist)

Have You experienced violence ?


----------



## no really

Yes, I have.

Have you ever had a big adrenaline surge and than the shakes later?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have had some major adrenaline surges!, afterwards I feel really down?

Do You try to avoid confrontation?


----------



## no really

I try :ashamed:. But I do have trigger points.

Is there a specific word, words or deeds that get your back up?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Words don't bother me, I try to treat people with respect, and expect the same-not enough to resort to violence-I think being called a coward would be pretty bad?

Is it relatively safe, where Your at right now?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Where I work if you hear the "B" word it means there is going to be a fight. I get edgy whenever I hear that word even in civilian life.

What words tend to de-escalate you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Answer: 'I am sorry'

Do You smile a lot?


----------



## no really

Yeah I do but according to those who know me there can be different smiles. Some that make them back away. LOL

Same question


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, some may consider it ignorant bliss, in reality, it is outward positivity *

Have You learned to be more patient, as the years go by?


----------



## no really

Definitely, gotta conserve energy.

Is there a place in the world you want to visit badly?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Too many to name, but I try to schedule one or two new places to visit each year (hopefully Hawaii/Kilauea and Newfoundland in 2015). What is the sky like where you are today?


----------



## reneedarley

Well dark now but otherwise we got 6 inches of snow today so I avoided looking up.
Have you neighbours who have stupid cows who will not come in when it is forecast -4 F the next few days and don't ask why I ask?!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My neighbors have no cows, but I've got a bunch of young calves that are slow learners about using the barn and covered feed areas. Healthy livestock, especially cows, actually do well in cold weather if they can access food and water. (-4F in November is pretty darned cold though, even for where you are Renee...isn't it?. Just yesterday, MW was saying that he was experiencing 60F in northern Ontario.) What's the coldest day you ever remember experiencing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

-20 working outside, in the mid 1980's-it made my eyes hurt!

Do You have a favorite cold weather hat/head covering?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The Sun.....ok, my favorite is the one that keeps me warm!! 
((I good-willed all my winter stuff, thinking I would not be here....um....bummer))

When you dine out, do you drink more than 3 (16oz) ice t's / soda's in under 1 hour?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning,
Gosh no, that would be like a sugar overdose for me.

Do You ever watch movies,documentaries, on the internet


----------



## hawgsquatch

All the time. Right now I have been watching Anthony bourdains food and travel shows.

Are you happy with the election?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy that they are over.

Do you know the person who represents you in the local county/parish/borough?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Yup. Worked for the campaign.

Do you put flannel sheets on the bed for winter.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a set, more important to me , is the comforter, and or quilt*-I only use covers in the winter*

Do You ever take long walks outdoors, through woods and fields?


----------



## Bret

Yes, often. Less now during deer season. A woods was damaged badly during a tornado and had to do a harvest/salvage. It's a mess. Trying to avoid seeng it for a while.

Ever bought a country ham?


----------



## arnie

I make my own  . do you buy your meat at a butcher , raise your own or , from the grocery as you need it avoiding using the deep freezer ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Butcher a beef sometimes, but most of what is eaten around here is either bought from the supermarket or harvested in the woods (by family and neighbors). I eat more chicken and turkey than beef and pork. Probably should eat more fish than I do. If you are preparing fish at home, what will you most likely be baking/frying/broiling/grilling?


----------



## trish4prez

Depends on the type of fish, but usually baking. 

If you have a fireplace, have you used it yet this season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No fireplace Trish, but I have used the wood stove several times, not today though. It's gotten very warm here. Do you burn wood to heat your home?


----------



## arnie

a little mostly as kindleing I have a coal stove . do you have a log spliter ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, it's my boy and his buddies!! 
I do not have a 'machine' that splits wood, just some pretty awesome humans.

What took your breath away today?


----------



## reneedarley

Blowing at the fire to get it going again after the night
Do you eat when you get up or work for a while before breakfast. I know one should eat but I have never been able to get into that habit. Coffee , feed the animal , then feed Renee.:thumb:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I usually wait until I have been awake for a few hours also.
How do You make Your coffee? Percolator, French Press, Automatic electric drip, Instant?


----------



## reneedarley

I have a Swedish electric perculator, they are good. For luxury I have a mini Italian expresso that goes on the stove.
Have you ever been chased by a gander (male goose)? I am not sure you use the same term:ashamed:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have, I had a flock of 25 Chinese Geese. I learned that it was best not to turn Your back, but rather 'face-off' with them. Once You overcome any fear of them.they learned to leave me be. I must have been the 'alpha gander'? They were magnificent creatures* Swimming in the pond with them was one of my fondest memories*

What is the most 'easygoing', barnyard animal, that You have encountered?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cow. I so badly want a cow....

Do you look at the weather predictions (for the week) to determine what you will make for dinner and what you will plan to do that day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, the upcoming weather predictions affect meal and chore planning for me. Do you have an outside (or inside) clothes line for drying the laundry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. Drying my clothes in a gas dryer as we speak!

Do you ever play the lottery?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I never have. Do you think fuel prices will go up after the elections?


----------



## BlueJeans

Yes.

If you could go back just to yesterday and tell yourself one thing, what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Just yesterday?
"It's gonna be alright....God's got us!"

You?


----------



## BlueJeans

Put the weaning calves in the corral wa-a-y out there. [They kept me awake all night. :facepalm: ]


----------



## BlueJeans

Do you have an almanac?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

Look to your right. Name three things you see


----------



## Twp.Tom

A lamp, a Dog, and My coffee*


No I don't, but I do brief through the 'Old farmers Almanac', when waiting in the checkout line at the grocer's*

What kind of winter are You expecting?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cold, wet, not Florida....and the last one I have to endure for the rest of my LIFE!!!


How many ceiling fans do you have?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Two, one in the kitchen, one in the dining area.

Could You live happily, in smaller quarters?


----------



## reneedarley

Don't think so , I have a wee bit of claustrophobia , I need open spaces, preferably outside.
How many languages do you speak?


----------



## Twp.Tom

God Morgon!

Only one*, I am still working on proper English grammar after 54 yrs.*

How many can You speak?


----------



## reneedarley

:ashamed:
Oh, enough to get by
My English isn't that good and I did have an English gramma or two.
Are you on any committees. We are a parish of 190 inhabitants and have allowed 30 windmills to be put up. The company has to give the parish 4% of their profit each year for social work. We don't know how to use the money.
I am on the committee and that is a tricky one:facepalm:


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am the neighborhood welcome wagon*, I personally visit, and introduce myself, to everyone in my neighborhood*. I usually gift them with fresh eggs, and I give them my phone number, in case they need anything, or there is an emergency.

Did You do much research, on the area that you live, before You moved there?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, they brought me home from the hospital to this farm. At three days old, I didn't have a library card, and there was no internet at the time, so no research just serendipity. Do you usually wear shoes inside the house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I wear a pair of Croc knockoff, sandals-they help keep the bottoms of my feet warm/clean, and I can go outside,and be protected(the chicken poo washes off nicely too*)

Do You have a pair of neoprene winter boots-like 'Muck's'?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, on the front porch I keep a pair of "muck" boots for when I'm heading to the barn in wet, muddy weather. There's a pair of knee waders I use on the rare occasions I'm working in deeper muck. If it gets over my knees, I just slosh around with cold, wet feet. Do you need it to be "warmish" or "coolish" to sleep well?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I prefer it to be cool(not cold*), I find it easier to breathe, and more conductive to a good nights sleep.

Do You have plentiful small game (Pheasants,Rabbits,Quail...), in Your area?


----------



## arnie

no pheasant or quail but grouse and turkey ,rabbits n ground hogs **** possam skunks+ ocasionaly bear n cougar maybe even big foot . I depend on my mt cur dogs to keep all these darned varmits out of my gardens,bees , poltry and livestock . do you consider your dog a working partner or as a companion and pet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Companions for sure. However, if I needed them to work, they are brilliant dogs (Jack Russell Terriers) and are very very trainable.

Do you ever compliment your service in a restaurant; via website / phone call to the manager / email or hand written letter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I compliment with a tip,and I let the server know personally, that their service was good, or excellent.

What is the biggest tip You ever received?


----------



## sustainabilly

Buy low, sell high, and slow dance more.

What is the coldest temp your area has seen so far this fall?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. 200.00
2. High 30's. Too dang cold.

Do people make you want to scream sometimes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. Maybe I just don't pay much/enough attention, but I think I'll just be happy in my ignorance and avoid the strain on the vocal chords. Did/does your family have any favorite home remedies for a cold or the flu?


----------



## reneedarley

Can't recall anyone in my family having flu.
Menthol/eucalyptus drops on the pillow for a stuffy nose.
What was you favourite sport as a child? Mine was grass hockey


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I played baseball in Little League, when I was Young-some of the best memories of my childhood*. This is where I first learned about teamwork.

Have You ever ice skated, on creeks,and ponds?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have never seen ice thick enough to stand on. For me that is about 36".


Ever been ice fishing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Heck Yeah!! , my portable ice shanty, and tackle, is poised, and ready! Really looking forward to first ice. Once the ice measures 4", I am confident to venture out on it.

Do you have a large supply of fishing gear/tackle?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not a large stash of tackle, but I have bought some gear in the past year, including a couple of nice rods/reels from a guy on Craigslist. Do you have a favorite/go to live bait?


----------



## Twp.Tom

When all else fails, night crawlers and red worms produce. Ice fishing for pan fish-I usually use wax worms, or maggots*

Do You root for any pro football teams, I have been a Browns fan since the 60's, they handed it to Cincy last night! Go Browns!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

GO PACK GO.

Favorite NHRA racer


----------



## Twp.Tom

Funny Cars are my favorites-I'll go with John Force!

Have You ever run a car down the strip, or drag raced?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but not legally (and not well...my old SS Impala was better at the top end). They closed the old dragstrip on the east side of our county, a sad day for many. To add insult to injury, "Dragstrip Road" was renamed "So and So Parkway". What do you think is the highest dive (into water) that you've ever taken?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I jumped feet first,arms up, at the Quarries in Amherst, when I was a young man. The quarries were cut 10' up, 2' in, all the way up(we had an old ladder). I made it up to 70'!, it stung the bottoms of my feet(had converse tennis shoes on), when I hit the water, I went down,down,down,down,down......it was really cold and dark down there!, coming up took several seconds too! 

What is one of the craziest things You did as a Young person?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Sneaking onto the golf course in Idaho in a Suzuki Samurai and hitting a moose on the eighth fairway. Bad night.

Ever been RRRRested?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only for charity. My fine was to solicit donations of a certain amount ($1,000 I think) for the American Red Cross. I then paid a $100 per person to arrest the people who I suspected had paid to arrest me. Have you ever bailed anyone out of jail?


----------



## trish4prez

Sort of... twice I talked someone into posting bond. Once for a 'boy' while a foolish teenager, and again because I'd have had to take care of a 3 year old while the parents were in custody. Luckily, the 'arrestees' learned their lesson and were never arrested again (to my knowledge). 

Do you have a charity you donate time, instead of, or in addition to money?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. 

Are you ready for this 'arctic burrr winter air left over from a storm' thing next week?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes Mam. I like the cold, but I should stay warm inside as I have some well seasoned firewood this year, mostly oak, maple, and hickory. The stove is burning so efficiently, I've had to "re-learn" how to keep the house at a comfortable temperature. It's gotten awfully hot in here a couple of times already this heating season. Is your car/truck/vehicle prepared for the Winter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We (myself and my 3 kids) all have new tires.
My Jeep just had 1k worth of work done (breaks, tune up etc)
My boy (away at college) is sitting pretty (emrg pack / food+water for 3 days).
I do need to make winter kits for myself and the girls.

What encouraging words will you speak today, and to whom?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Sorry, late again* How about, To Whom it may concern....:'You are going to have a good day, as long as You do what is right and good*'



Yes, I run anti-freeze in all my liquid cooled machines, and the tires are as good as they could be. When the roads get really bad(not very often/long), I stay off of them.* 

Do You use a hydraulic wood splitter, a maul, or a wedge/sledge?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All of the above. If I'm working with good wood, it's easier and much faster to split with a maul (quieter too). I burn a lot of "non good" wood however, basically whatever God blows down on the place for me. It's often gnarly and hard to split, so I have a hydraulic splitter for that. How often do you get your chimney cleaned/inspected?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That's a great question.....2003 is the last time mine was done.....

How often should you check and clean your chimney ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Before I burn, every season, and once in the middle of the season. Really depends on how Your burning, Your chimney, and what you are burning. It is important to do this. I would learn all that I could about woodburning, just to be safe, and make sure You have smoke detectors-and fresh batteries**.

Do You have many 'woodsman' tools, axes, saw's, etc....?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have an ax and a maul, a chainsaw, and a hatchet.
And a separated shoulder.

Are you growing and cold weather crops now?


----------



## Twp.Tom

If Your shoulder is separated Laura, You had better get it looked at, and/or let it heal. You should not be messing with firewood. -take care of Yourself Young Lady*

No cold weather crops, local gardens are about picked -out*, some cabbage, brussel sprouts, still out there.

What is Your favorite cabbage dish?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have bed of peas and some cabbage and kale and some garlic, that being said it's still 62 here at 5 am.

Homemade kraut.


Boiled, baked or otherwise, how do you like your crabs fixed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

D all of the above.
((No heavy lifting and nothing over my head for 4 weeks; then we re-look at it))

What amazing thing are you going to do today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going to visit a local family, that bakes fresh bread every Saturday, to pick up a loaf-at 12:30- hot! out of the oven!


Boiled, Like on the Tv commercial, on the boat, with beer-'It doesn't get any better than this'!

Do You eat a lot of ocean seafood?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, if one could call the North sea an ocean:facepalm:
When at home I always go to the coast and eat winkles, cockles and mussels from the market stands. Now you have got my mouth watering. Then I buy a crab for my mam and I when I get home . Oh and fish'n' chips in newspaper with vinegar and salt. Now young Tom, that was a cruel question. I can't do that for at least 6 months:sob:
How often do you go shopping? In winter I leave the forests every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I shop weekly, in town(Wellington), Once a month I visit a market , and butcher shop-25 miles away, in the next County.

What is Your favorite hot beverage-when it is cold outside?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Guess it would have to be coffee for me, although I also like hot tea, cocoa, and mulled cider. Can you drink coffee late in the day and not have it affect your sleep?


----------



## Jaclynne

Coffee never bothers my sleep, but it does bother my tummy. I'm an herbal tea drinker. 

Are folks in your area skipping Thanksgiving and jumping right into Christmas?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, the girl/woman that my nephew married has a tree up already (been up for a couple of weeks...even before Halloween). My brother and I just shake our heads, grin and bear it. How do you prepare your annual income taxes?


----------



## Jaclynne

I've used a tax prep firm for the last 20+ yrs that's very good with farm and self employed returns. Before that I did them myself and did others for them.
My tax person always laughs at me because I have the whole thing done for them and printed out when I get there. She has showed me what she typically gets - a box of faded, crumpled receipts that have been filed on the dash of the farm truck for half the year. lol 

How's the fall foliage in your area? Colorful or all gone? We are just now having the leaves turn.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We've got a mixed bag here. The gums and tulip poplars are already bare. The maples are colorful. The oaks have just barely begun to turn color. Do you have any ornamental trees in your yard?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I have a large Magnolia tree, in the center of the front yard,it's pretty*

Did You plant any trees years ago, that are now mature, and huge?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but God did, or the squirrels in his/her service. Land that we once used as a hay field now has huge hardwoods. I'm in retreat but still fighting with the deer to have a fruit orchard, but the semi-dwarf trees don't get that huge even in maturity. Have you ever attempted to make home made wine or beer?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Double post, a first for me I think.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup. Beer turned out pretty good. The wine... so so. But, I don't really have the room to spare, or a spot with the right temperature, for wine making.

What temperature is too cold for you to grill out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Only high winds, or heavy rains can prevent grillin'*

What is Your 'go to' marinade, for meats?


----------



## reneedarley

I eat very little meat so I am hopeless at preparing it.
In the States you are preparing for Thanksgiving but here Christmas ideas are allready in the shops. Do you have a lot of preparations for Christmas. I am always alone ( the way I have chosen to be ) and spend the day thinking of Jesus' birth.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have always decorated with lights on the house-in the past, for the children. My late Wife passed during the Christmas holiday, and she asked me to leave the lights on, past Christmas. I won a little LED Christmas tree(16"), at a raffle at the Church-She Loved that little tree!, I have never unplugged it, it is still shining bright-almost 2 years later*

I was raised Roman Catholic, I no longer go to Church regularly-do You attend services, where You live*?


----------



## reneedarley

I am raised Methodist but am more of a humanist than a religious person . 
I go to various churches if the vicar has a good morale. Hm, that is hard to explain and may even sound hypocrytical. No offense meant to anyone.
Do you have a good work morale? I am just realising I would rather wash dishes that start on my quarterly tax papers


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, it has waned in recent time, but once I start working, I have a hard time stopping*

What was(is) Your favorite job?


----------



## hawgsquatch

The one I have now government resource manager. I don't physically work hard but it is mentally punishing. 

What's the worst job you have had. Mine was unloading Dungeness crabs at the cannery.


----------



## notwyse

Mine had to be a plastics factory. Think I lasted about two weeks. What was your least amount you earned per hour?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I have been very fortunate in employment. The lowest wage I ever earned was as a union butchers apprentice in high school at around 10.50. Gas was a buck a gallon then.

I would love to hear other answers on this one, to remind me how lucky I am.

Working with family...for or against.


----------



## notwyse

Can I pick which family members? Mainly a mixed bag....have you ever done so and how did that work for you?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I worked with my father and brother for 11 years. That was exactly 10 years, 364 days too long.

Ever been fired?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. Are there any restrictions on outdoor burning where you live?


----------



## notwyse

Probably. But we live so far out they would be hard put to monitor it. We keep it to a minimum. Do you use the ash?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, our soil tends to be acidic, so ash is a good thing to keep/use. Do you use manures for fertilizer?


----------



## reneedarley

Manure. Fertilizer has never ever been used in the village and I believe that 80% of JÃ¤mtland is ecologically farmed. 
I have 100 acres of forest, any of you forest farmers?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. 

What are you doing to prepare for this weeks cold snap?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I believe I am all set, feed,food, heat, we are just gettin' started*

Did You ever play 'Spin the bottle', You know, while drinking coffee with Your friends*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did not....but the 'cheerleaders and preachers daughters' that I went to school with did.....and I knew what was going on because I went mudding with and worked on cars with the boys they played the game with!! Yeah, boys kiss and tell.....a lot.

Did you buy a lottery ticket yesterday??


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, I did not. Was it a big pot?

Do You occasionally buy a Lottery ticket, when the Jackpot is really big, like Millions and Millions?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

200 million, and yep it's a fun game.

Have you ever met anyone from HT?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No?, not that I know of, it is a small World though, I may have crossed path's with someone from here, and didn't even know?

Would You share the Millions, with the unfortunate, if You 'hit the jackpot'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not sure what I would do. Definitely would set up my family (kids) and friends (those who have been by my side, ok...so that's a short list).
From there on out, I don't know what I would do. I guess that would sharpen / solidify my relationship with God.....because I would solely count on Him for guidence.

How far would you drive if there was a big "meet"?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I suppose it would depend on when, and where? I would try and carpool, if I could, maybe someone could pick me up on the way? I could put my backpack on, and stand at the edge of the highway*:thumb: 

Just funnin' Laura*-I think it would be neat to meet other members*

What is the longest drive, that You have ever made?


----------



## arnie

at one time ? mobile to Chicago . but over a few days touristing about ,Chicago to key west via new orlieans in the 80s . the union I retired from has me covered with health insurance , is insurance a major expence for you ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Central IN to Southern Fla.
Central IN to NO LA
Central IN to Sarnia CA

Ins? It's gonna be......

What are your plans for this fine day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Going to try and get a young charolais heifer in the barn, but she's the wildest little calf I've ever dealt with, very skittish. She was weaned too young, and I'm going to try and get her in a place where she will take milk, from a bucket if not a bottle. Beyond that, I'm trying to get the loader cranked to clear some brush and make way for a garden fence. For some reason it's not wanting to jump off this time. It needs a new battery and cables, but we seldom use it now (hard to justify the expense). Have you ever had a fish or a bird for a pet?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have a 48 gal fish tank. It hasn't been hooked up for several years though. I did enjoy it though. Its kind of mesmerizing to watch fish swim back and forth in a sizable tank. No wonder that its said to lower blood pressure. But then, watching chickens does the same thing to me unless they are scratching up something just planted in the garden!

Same question...ever had a bird or fish for a pet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not personally. My Mom had some banty roosters that she somehow trained to be pets. My SIL has a foul mouthed parrot in a cage at her house. I'm not sure if it's a pet or just tolerated. She does feed and water it, much to my brother's chagrin. What type of recycling or repurposing do you routinely do at your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## sustainabilly

Wow, that's a long list, LOL. Our county recycles #1 & 2 plastic, tin cns and al., cardboard and newspaper. Me, plastic shopping bags when I don't take my cloth bags, qt and gal freezer bgs, t-shirts, socks, milk jugs, 1/2 gal juice bottles, onion bgs, twig wood, pallets, 2 ltr soda bottles, and the big peanut jars for pasta and rice. Oh, and the cardboard tubes from toilet paper rolls for seed starting.

Do you join in the HT Christmas card exchange? Or, have a large number of people you send cards to every year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.....it is the highlight of the season for me!!
And I get between 40-50 cards a year. It's amazing. It's really nice to know that there are good people in the world....

Do you have a place where you go out to eat often enough the service staff "knows" you?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Yes there is a Chinese place right next to my folks business and we used to have lunch there often. They watched my children grow up and now the woman who runs it will come up to my grown daughters and sit with them and talk whenever we visit. They are wonderful people.

Anyone have a hunting tradition on holidays. We always used to hunt greenwing teal every Christmas morning until my dad's stroke.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Seems like we rabbit hunted on Thanksgiving morning a lot, but it was not a planned thing as much as it just happened. Have you started (or better yet completed) the leaf cleanup in your yard yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

The leaves are all officially down*, I mulch them up with the rider-for the final time. It's time to clean out the gutters for the last time before Winter.

What to do with all of these pine cones, any ideas?

Good Morning*


----------



## sustainabilly

I wondered the same thing Tom. So I googled around and settled on a pine cone basket or two. Gonna keep it simple. A couple of cute, and cheap baskets from the Appalachia Habitat resale store, some Christmas decoration odds and ends, maybe a small string of LED lights for one. Something like this









Do you use cut flowers/ herbs for a little brightness in your house, in season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I will put flowers on the dining table when I have company coming over and something nice is blooming in the beds. Nature provides some neat flowers too. Honeysuckle works very well, and the smell is awesome. A surprising bloomer (that smells like grape kool aid) is kudzu. The blossoms are "dangly" but you can work them in with other "stuff". You have to immediately take it out of the house after company leaves though. It can sprout and take over a whole room while you are sleeping. Do you put a wreath on your front door for the holiday season, and if so, what kind? (Just saw your wreath after posting the question sustainabilly, and it is awesome.)


----------



## Twp.Tom

There is a wreath outside the front door, all year long*

Do You have a tree set up for the holidays?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not yet. We do ours the weekend after Thanksgiving. I set out a snack plate-- okay, so a few snack plates... :ashamed: with summer sausage, cheese, and crackers, chips and dips, veggies, ...etc. And the SPECIAL eggnog. If I'm a good boy I get to buy a Samuel Adams holiday sampler 12 pk. Woot!

What do you want for Christmas this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just want Peace, for those embattled, food for those who hunger, relief, for those who suffer. 

Were You raised in a middle class home?-rich/poor/in between?

God Morning All!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I guess middle class? We had 2 homes, a pontoon and bass boat, and 3 cars in the garage? Both parents worked....I was a latch key kid.

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going outdoors, in a frantic attempt*(like a squirrel), to take care of the last few cold weather preparations.* I may even cast a line this afternoon, and attempt to catch the last big Bass of the season*

Have You ever woke up at sunrise, and went 'beachcombin'?

Beachcombin'- walking the shores(beach), of a body of water-looking for treasures, in the sand-coins, shells, artifacts, driftwood, .....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....but whatever that means, one day I will!! 

Name 3 good things about this life!


----------



## notwyse

Love the beach. Not any closer than a hard day drive here. Did you go on picnics with your family growing up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Family, friends, and a warm home on a cold night are nice blessings for sure. Our family didn't picnic, but we did have lots of fun berry picking on back roads. How large of a group have you ever been part of in the front seat of a pickup truck?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6-8 when I was a kid and we lived hard and took risks!!

What's the first car you worked on with your own two hands


----------



## Twp.Tom

63' Chevy Biscayne***-cost $65, drove it for a year!

When You see swings in a playground, do You still have the urge to jump on*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Urge?
I do. Every time.

Have you set goals for 2015?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not formally, but I have mulled over/mused about some things I'd like to get done. On the home front, I want to have a large garden that is protected from the deer, which means a fence in addition to the gardening. I'm working on that now. This new bunch of calves has to get through their first Winter, and as a group I want to have them artificially bred next December. I'd like to get regular customers lined up for the hay rather than play hit or miss on Craigslist. On the fun front, I hope to see Kilauea in March and Newfoundland in September, but there may be the odd opportunity for some fun around here too. There usually is. What is the last thing you baked in your oven?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I baked some homemade biscuits, just last week*

Yes I do*, the most important being-doing the best I can*


Do You try and see the positive, in all things?


----------



## reneedarley

I quickly turn things round to see the positive.
Just eaten home-made Halloumi what is you favourite cheese?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am really fond of Dill Havarti-really fond! lol, I feel that cheese is one of the finer things in this world*

Mid-Ohio, is a large Dairy producer, is dairy popular in Your area?

The Halloumi sounds yummy*


----------



## reneedarley

Oh, i could talk about that for pages but I must go out and milk the cow. 
JÃ¤mtland was famous for itsÂ´fÃ¤bod - the summer pastures in the forests where the women and children took the animals whilst the men stayed in the villages and tended the crops.
Whilst living in the fÃ¤bod (at that time of year the sun doesn't set) milk was turned into butter , and cheese for the long winter months. There are a handful of these traditional mini dairys left and their produce is very popular at the summer markets.
I am very tempted to move up to the fÃ¤bod next summer.








Any expansions to your line of products next year? I am thinking of making ice cream


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am hoping to just have a successful garden next season. The fence was not adequate, and the chickens began to raid the garden, once the veggies were ripe. Next Year they'll not do that!
I enjoy riding my 4 wheeler,
What is Your favorite 'recreational activity'?


----------



## hawgsquatch

A toss up between running up and down mountains after mountain quail or freezing to death standing waist deep in a river in a blizzard to catch a steelhead. 


I used to take pride in roughing it outdoors, sleeping in the dirt and eating cold ramen, now I smooth it as much as possible.

Do you have to suffer to be happy in the outdoors?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I've had some fun times roughing it in the woods, including my fair share of blisters, but I've had many more opportunities for good times when everything went fairly well and easily. Have you ever eaten and do you like sardines?


----------



## reneedarley

I have and can take them or leave them. Here they have something worse surstrÃ¶mming which I definitely will leave!
Any foods you leave at arms length?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never got into sushi or anything resembling raw meat. I'm not big into organ meats either, but my Dad would eat anything but the oink from a pig or the cackle from a chicken. Those who experienced the depression of the 30's seemed to be more flexible in their diet. Do you barter, and if so, what was the last exchange you made?


----------



## arnie

traded a shotgun for a horse buggy . in my area there are a few people I call traders ; no matter what you are looking for ;hunting dogs to hair bows or chickens to kitchen apliances , horses to houses ( preticuarly horses and hunting dogs )let them know and like mr, haney from green acres they will find it . are there many traders in your part of the country ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not as many was when I was growing up, but there are still a few. My brother traded a one ton Ford flat bed for four cows this afternoon. In the last few weeks, has it been dry, seasonal, or wet in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Seasonal. Oct is usually pretty wet and Nov starts to dry out. So we are right on target!

Do you pets greet you at the door when you come home?


----------



## arnie

pretty wet , yet we got the mallasses made and potatoes dug between showers . the rain kept the grass growing I hd hopes of not having to start feeding hay but with a couple hard frost already along with it I put a couple bigg bales out already . are you wintering any livestock ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

When I am gone, a couple of the dogs lay sentry, looking out the front window. As soon as I pull in the driveway, they all rush to the door, barking wildly! As I enter my home, I acknowledge each of them with a greeting, and a pat on the head.*

I am not wintering any livestock Arnie. Other than the chickens, Tom Turkey, and Mia the goat, my livestock is at a minimum* lol

How much time, does it take to feed all of the animals on Your homestead each day?


----------



## reneedarley

Now? about 6 hours. I am in for a lunch break then out to chop wood. Nice weather a sharp frost but that means I need to give water to the outside sheep. Oh well, I have nice rosy cheeks.:thumb:
At the moment I can take water that will freeze from the beck but later that will freeze solid.
How do you cope with water for live stock in winter?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a 'frost free' hydrant in the barn, it is not supposed to freeze, but the line leading out to the barn has froze before-I then just haul water from the house in buckets*.

What kind of saws do You use to cut firewood ?(I have 3 different sized Stihl's-I am very fond of*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never cut firewood.....

Do you keep wine in the house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't, but I do enjoy a glass now and then*

What is the brand/flavor, of the best tasting wine that You have had?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Amarone` (Am-uh-row-nay) 
It's an amazing red. MMMMMMMMMM

Is there someone you 'miss' and get to see at Thanksgiving?


----------



## reneedarley

I am tee total:ashamed: but I do have a bottle of Canadian whiskey a friend brought over. Don't know what to do with it. Once had a bottle of chateau du pape and poured it down the drain when i discovered that the neck of the bottle was the right size for some lamb teats I had purchased. When I got to work my colleagues were not amused:buds::buds:
Do you snore?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think I may-a wee bit?, Grumpy, the Shi-tzu snores a lot!

I wear leather boots*, what is Your favorite footwear?


----------



## reneedarley

Barefoot is preferred. During the summer the souls of my feet are like leather. Otherwise leather.
O.K I got the motor saw, but what about axes.? I picked some great ones up second hand in town. Got some funny looks going back to the car though


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Bare footin'.
Flip flops
Black leather riding boots
In that order!

Do you use an electric blanket?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have some axes (single bit and double bit) but rarely use them. The pruning saw and shears see a lot of work though. Two Husqvarna saws get a lot of use too.

I do not own nor use an electric blanket, but there is a down comforter in the closet if heck ever freezes over. 

What type sheets do you use on the bed in Winter?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Same year round. Regular cotton.

Have you ever scrapbooked?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have not scrapbooked.

What was your sunrise like this morning?


----------



## Twp.Tom

There is no sun this Morning, it has disappeared?

What awakens You in the morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The slightest noise, the light.....I am a SUPER light sleeper after the first 2 hours.....

Do you enjoy hearing people hum when you are out in public?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't really enjoy it, but if someone is humming, and they seem happy-I like that*

Do You talk with a lot of different people, on a normal day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OMGosh yes.

Do you 'notice' the color on the walls when you go places?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, If I am sitting idle somewhere, I look at everything, even minute details-I am usually very observant*-I tend to focus on 'people'*

Do You consider Yourself 'artistic', in one way or another?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Very very much so.

Can you smell things long before anyone else in the room ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I do have a keen sense of smell, especially food*, skunks, cigarettes*

I really Love the smell of Spring, after a Winter of freezing- What is one of Your favorite smells?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Fresh turned dirt.
Fresh cut grass.
Salt air.
Burning leaves. Really anything burning outside (not trash ha ha)

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Flowers*
Cows
Horses
Bacon*
Herbs
Gosh, the list could be endless!

What is Your specialty, in the kitchen?


----------



## reneedarley

making a mess.
Do you like watching old films.?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not sit still well.....I do not watch much by way of movies......
ALTHOUGH I just watched "We bought a Zoo".
Matt Damon.
It's a story about my life....sorta....(spouse didn't die, but divorced, not 2 kids but 3, not a zoo, but a restaurant). 
I will buy and own that movie. It will be my first.

You?


----------



## Bret

Michael. The only one I have. I see something new each time I watch and laugh embarrassingly.

Color or black and white?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Colors......lots of big bold colors!!

Hot cereal or cold?


----------



## arnie

hot in the morning cold at night . cake or raised donuts - dunk or not ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like the cake doughnuts best, and I am not opposed to an occasional dunking. Do you bake cookies (English biscuits) at home, and if so, what is your favorite?


----------



## reneedarley

I make up my own recipes according to what I have in the cupboard - but something decadent with cane sugar, nuts seeds etc.
I sell them too on the market in the summer months.
Do you buy cakes and biscuits?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sometimes I purchase them at the bakery, but oftentimes I make my own cookies/biscuits and cakes, sweet breads too. I have some bananas that are overly ripe in the kitchen now. Hopefully I can make some banana nut bread tomorrow. Do you grow any Autumn/Fall salad greens, like kale or spinach?


----------



## sustainabilly

I did last year and the fall before that. Probably won't any more though. I'm really the only one here who likes them unless they're made into patties and fried. I keep telling them if they don't try to get more greens in their diet they'll end up all worn out like me. But, you know young people, ten feet tall and bullet proof. 

Which do you reckon you give more of for Christmas, homemade gifts or store bought?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I prefer to give of myself, or homemade, whenever I receive, I am always gracious*, I am not big on gifting just for the Holiday-Christmas is so very commercial today- I do Love too see the excitement of the little ones though*


I have not had to set up a tree in years,it's still set up*, lit, and I use it as a 'nightlight"*, Do You set up a tree, or any decorations for the Holiday?

My Favorite Rock Christmas tune!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPmijD6jqHs[/ame]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, the house gets decked out sometime around Thanksgiving with a tree, banners, and the like. For the last 4-5 years, we've had the family gathering here. It's fun, but I agree with the sentiments about the materiality of it all. When the mass was created/started in the first century or so after Christ's death, it was primarily a way to transition new Gentile converts away from celebrating the solstice. So now we celebrate "stuff", at least oftentimes we seem to do so. Enough whining. Do you worry about keeping the air moist/hydrated in the Winter heating months, and if so, what do you do about it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I keep a tea-pot, and a pan of water, on top of the woodburner, it boils a gallon of water per day inside the house(tiny*)

Do You get involved in local Government?, attend meetings,keep 'up' on happenings in Your community?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not.

If you could 'fix' one thing about you (physical or otherwise)----and it would never break again------what would it be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry late Laura: Everything pretty much still works, but I would like to be able to read without glasses again...but I'm also thankful for the dozens of reading glasses lying around the place.

I get involved very little now, at least with politics (do cast my vote though). Some family, friends, and I helped sponsor a reunion at our community school a while back and nearly 300 showed up. That was fun. Was there a theme/amusement park near where you grew up that you liked to visit when you were a kid (or even as a grownup)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes* Cedar Point, in Sandusky, Ohio! I road the 'Blue Streak' roller coaster, once I was tall enough-I have never been the same since! lol

Do You suffer from any allergies?


----------



## reneedarley

Cats. but I am not sure.
Do you do cross words


----------



## Twp.Tom

I try not to play with words too much, but I suppose it's bound to happen?

Do You have much patience with obstinate people*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sometimes.......

Do you think it's rude to stay, as a guest, 1 hour past closing in a restaurant (when you and your friend are the only 2 in the place, they chairs are flipped up on the tables right in front of you and the "house lights" are turned up, and the tvs are shut off?)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep*, When the light are turned up, that's last call!, time to drink up, and go! The bartenders where I drank as a young man, did not mess around..., They used to say' ,, and good luck!

Do You let people know, if they are doing something unacceptable?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.
Some say I am 'too bold / rude'.
Um, no. Don't be a Jack Apple and I won't have to call you on it!!
The older I get the less patience and give a spit I give to rude people.

Are you more go with the flow or draw a line in the sand type?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh, I drew a hard line, in my younger days, I tend to be much easier going, now that I have matured*(I know that's debatable*)

Do You have good memories of 'Schooldays', or would You rather not think about it?(lot's of 'corporal punishment' here*)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

School has very few good memories. Only one good thing came from my "school experience" and that's my BFF of 30+ years......that's it. 

If you had 1 hour, and you HAD to think of either "the good ole days" or "the future and all the possibilities" what would you do with your hour?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I know this is not the answer You asked for, but I would spend that hour, thinking about 'right now'*, If that answer is unacceptable, I'll go with the future, cause that is where we are going.The 'past' is ingrained in us, no need to dwell on it*

Have You delved into any ancient philosophy?


----------



## reneedarley

Sufism, though I admit I have difficulty understanding it.
I will pass the question on again as I am in a rush


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the Torah and history books in the Christian bible are pretty old and philosophical, at least I think so. Beyond that, I've enjoyed reading Confucius. He was a very wise man, and I suspect kind too. Is there a book that was written more than 500 years ago that you still find interesting and relevant?


----------



## reneedarley

Just wondering when Shakespeare was around, and yes, the bible of course.
Do you have time to read? I have an annoying obsession that if I start a book I do not have the will power to but it down so I read mainly whilst on holiday at my parents where I can read all night. Sometimes a marathon over Christmas if it is a thick book


----------



## hawgsquatch

I find time to read. I literally cannot go to bed without a book.

What is the most ******* car repair you have ever made? 

I once used a piece of fence wire and then duct tape and melted with a flare to fix a broken u-joint on my jeep during a hunting trip. It lasted six months.


----------



## Jaclynne

I haven't actually done a lot of care repairs, but I did repair a crack in the radiator of a '65 Chevy Custom truck. I repaired it with JBWeld. I was very proud of myself and it worked.

Is your house decorated to suit you or left-over from past partner's taste? Or maybe just 'picture perfect' but not your style?


----------



## reneedarley

I had a stand in Tivoli Copenhagen for the 4 week Christmas market. It was many years ago. I had a cheap contract because a few of my animals lived in Tivoli throughout the market period as a little homestead.
I have always had rhamshackle car and at this time I had an ancient VW transporter. Double cabin with the back seats taken out and a small open part on the back. I had trouble with my back lights. Sometimes they worked- sometimes not. Tivoli was opening next day and I had to get in with the animals.
I had geese on the passenger seat, pyqmy goats in the back department, and sheep in a crate on the open behind part - and no back lights. The show must go on so i found two red bicycle lamps and taped them to the back fender . Those vans are straight up and down. I stopped at a supermarket on the way to buy extra batteries. When I came out there were two policemen looking at my van.
"Are those Geese?" pointing to the front seat. "YES"
"Are those goats?" pointing to the middle department"YES"
(Going to the back)
Are those Sheep?" Pointing to the crate. "YES"
"Are those bicycle lights? Pointing to the fender. "YES"
"Where are you driving?" "TIVOLI"
" But that s the centre of Copenhagen and it is rush hour" "YES"
"Well drive carefully" "YES"
My legs were like jelly.
And your experiences with law inforcement?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I see at least twenty cops every day. The worst part is when they bum change for the Coke machine.

Gingerbread or fruitcake, which hits the trashcan faster. I save up my fruitcakes for squirrel bait.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither......well, i've never had fruitcake?

Traditional Thanksgiving this year, or something different?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning All*

Traditional, at my siblings homes-Turkey, and all the fixin's*

Do You have a busy weekend planned?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Pretty busy around here. Got some animals to attend to and if I can find the time, I want to travel about 1.5 hours south to look at a tractor carryall a man has for sale on craigslist. My brother has gone north to Indiana to go hunting with his old jarhead buddy, so I'll attend to his animals too, plus his SIL is moving into his basement sometime this week. I swear he planned this, but the hunting trip was scheduled months ago, the move only very recently when her house sold. Do you have a basement in your house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do! It's huge, and unfinished.....purging and packing part of it today!!

If you could break one bad habit today, and never return to it, what would it be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Procrastination!, it seems like there is always something to do, and only so much time to do it! So some things get put off, I do prioritize, but it still seems like I procrastinate, on the things that I don't like to do*

How about You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Probably smoking.......either that or having a potty mouth!! HA HA

Is everything 'frosty white' out side?


----------



## reneedarley

It will be thatÂ´way for the next 4-6 months now But soon there will not be so many hours of daylight. Then we have the full moon and Northern lights to help enjoy it.
How can one survive without fruit cake?


----------



## Twp.Tom

With no fruitcake, one would need lots of cookies, pies,breads, cakes...I do not lack, for an appetite of baked goods!

What is Your favorite baked good?


----------



## reneedarley

In the country, when I was a bairn in Yorkshire the farm labourers had their lunch (which we call lowance . I think that comes from allowance and not lunch)
During the summer holidays I could think of nothing better than taking out my fathers lowance and sharing it with him. His preferred dessert was fruit cake with butter and a slab of cheese. I have never been able to break the habit. Nor ever wanted to.
Did you parents work in the country?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, My Folks were born/raised in a big city* Youngstown, Ohio-Dad was a Mechanical Engineer, and Mom was a Geriatric nurse*

If You were not doing what You do, What would You rather be doing?


----------



## reneedarley

thinking I was doing what I am doing.
My easy round off today as I have to feed animals -and you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going outdoors to gather more wood, and stack it under cover on the porch, My stove has an appetite like me!

Do You have a good reputation, in Your hometown? (I think I do?)


----------



## no really

Yeah, I think my rep is good, well if you don't count those times I, uh never mind.

Ever been spit on by a camel? Nasty!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I dodged a llama/alpaca missile once. Have you ever ridden on an elephant?


----------



## no really

Yeah and camels, hmm maybe that explains the spitting incident.

Do you function better with an adrenaline rush or no?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't need adrenaline. We were raised to be a disciplined lot I guess, so you just do stuff because it needs doing, whether it's stopping blood flow after a wreck or pulling out the fire extinguisher because something is ablaze. How do you feel about corporal punishment, both in the family and at school?


----------



## arnie

over the years i'v had to and seems always performed well under pressure but i'v also learned from experince {with the ig push from father time }to try to avoid sticky situations . by trying to be prepared ' yet of course stuff happins /this week with plans of hauling the pig to the butcher shop in my cousins livestock trailor went astray; and the next opening being in January I had to depend on adrenilin and yankee engenering to fashion a coustom made hog hauling trailor from tresures collected ( junk ) on the farm . now i'm happily looking forward to "eatin high on the hog "soon . Do you ever thank your lucky stars that lifes rough and twisting roads have left you with skills to handle turns of fate as " NO Problem : I got this one ?


----------



## arnie

there is no reason to inflict pain on a child . previous ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, while I'm dealing with what fate has thrown my way, I'm not usually thanking my lucky stars. I'm not much into expletives, but I would probably be whining while dealing with whatever the problem is. After the issue is dealt with, then I'd give thanks, hopefully not in a whiney voice. Have you ever gone fly fishing...and did you have any luck?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I've thrown fly's off the bank for Bluegill's, but do not have, and have never cast a fly rod. It looks kinda neat, and I've got friends that cast for steelhead in the local rivers-something I would like to try*.

Have You ever used stud's or chains, for winter driving?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Used chains just one time in my life to get up to a ski resort called Powder Mountain in Utah. My first attempt to get to the resort failed, so I went back down the hill in the rental car to Ogden to get chains. They worked like a charm, and the boys and I went skiing for a few days. Have you ever used public transit in a large city?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. A lot of subway time in NYC. Trains from Jersey to the city too.

Most everyone here is so settled in their place, at their various stages in life, that moving away becomes a huge decision. What motivation would it take for you to make that choice and up and move?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Falling in Love*, Civil unrest in my State, Winning the Lotto*,Being chased by the Law* Shoot*, anything is possible?

Ever been to a clam bake?


----------



## reneedarley

I had to google clam. In Danish clam means something that is not nice and clams are delicious. But no, I have never been to a clam bake.
Have you ever made a witches brew for 100 kids. I used to fairly often. Even one of the parents wasn't sure if I was a real witch or not


----------



## Twp.Tom

You sure don't look like a witch to me! You are much too good looking! I have never had a witches brew, but I bet the children had lot's of fun*

Any idea what the ingredients of a witches brew is?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No idea what would be in a witches brew (maybe Hansel and Gretel). Closest I've come would probably be smores. Have you ever made or tried lutefisk?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No? I have no idea what that is?

What are you looking forward too?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Seems strange, but I am actually looking forward to cleaning the feed room in the barn today. The wind has finally died down, and it should be nice to work outside. Lots of the empty feed sacks are paper, and I may use them for starting a fire in the firepit tonight, if the wind is predicted to stay calm. I'll check the fence lines too, as the wind could have dropped a limb or tree on the wire. Do you remember when most livestock feed and flour/corn meal came in either burlap or cotton sacks?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do RW, I have a pretty good stash of old feedsack, the printed kind, I don't know what I am going to do with it, but i sure like it*


I never had lutefisk, but I googled it, and it takes quite a bit of preparation*-I Imagine it could be tasty, if prepared properly?

I am looking forward to attending my good Friends clam bake, this afternoon/evening*

Have You wore gloves, to keep warm yet, this season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, a few times, mainly while tracking down calves on the ATV. It can get cool, especially late in the evening when you are in a hurry to cover some ground. How much fuel would you estimate that you keep around the house/farm for saws, mowers, and other machinery?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have few 5 gal. containers for gasoline, and a 2 1/2 gal. for 2 stroke fuel-I don't always keep them full, but if I sense a spike in prices, or a shortage, I top everything off*

We have one gas station nearby, that is still full serve*, Do You have any in Your area(the attendant pumps the gas*)?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Last place I saw Tom was in Oregon this past Summer. There are no self service stations there, at least none that I ever found. The last one I remember near here was in Buckhead, an affluent community in North Atlanta. Now it's gone, and even the rich folks pump their own gas, or their drivers do it for them. 

At what point on the gas gauge do you usually start looking for a station to refuel your car or truck?


----------



## reneedarley

My gauge doesn't work so I tank at about 400 miles.. I was lucky when I bought the car. I was a long way from home, looked at the gauge when I set off from the dealer and thought "What a lot of diesel" After a few miles I started reasoning - no dealer gives that much fuel away free so I filled it up . Correct, the tank was nearly empty.
Are there many electric, or hybrid cars your side of the pond?


----------



## arnie

not really you see one on rare occasion more so in the city. I start lookin to fill up before a quarter tank ,and keep a few 5 gal. cans of diesel for "When" the Electric gos out one of gas for the water pump n small engins (no alcohol type ) and the tractor full if I can ,already wore gloves while feeding the livestock even wore some last summer while dealing with fenceing . rode a lot on public trans subways n busses while in the city I have bought feed in cotton sacks last time in the early 80s .had a set of studded tire before and got a couple sets of tire chains around now and I even tried fly fishin some and have a rod in my back room . been to a clam bake and a cagion jambolia boil . but mostly now I wanna try some witches brew reeneedarley why don't cha send me the recipe.( or just hop on yer broom , show up here and lets get that pot cookin ) but I have made over a hundred taffy apples for children ( Just really enjoy children having fun ) 
Have you ever had cakes n pies involved or participated in a cake walk ?


----------



## arnie

now i'm thinkin about rideing on a train as a child I remember rideing on gray hound busses and passenger trains with mom and my siblings going to visit relatives in differint states . it seemed like a wonderful adventure eating in a dineing car bus stop restrants have you ever travled by rail or gray hound bus ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have participated in cake walks, but it's been a long time. In those years, I know I would not have been baking any cakes for the walk. Mom would not have let me near the stove. Never traveled on Greyhound, but I've taken Amtrak many times to Washington D.C., a couple times to New Orleans, and once to Boston. I love to travel on trains. Is there a train trip you want to take but haven't gotten 'round to it yet?


----------



## notwyse

I have wanted to do a large loop with a rail pass. I think I can get it done...but can't afford the sleepers. So I have to talk one of my more patient girlfriends into the adventure. What is your favorite holiday candy?


----------



## sustainabilly

These days it's chocolate covered cherries. Used to be peanut brittle or using a candy cane as a straw to suck the juice out of the oranges we got in our stockings. Ah, kid heaven.

Do you bake/give away lots of Christmas cookies?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You bet!! I love to bake and give away goodies!! Having a pastry Chef in the house makes it even better!!!

When you go out to eat, tell me what you think bad service is.


----------



## reneedarley

I eat out once a year but I remember from "the bad old days" That I did not like being asked "How was the meal" If there is reason to compliment, I compliment. I always tip as I know being a waiter is hard work.
What do you eat for breakfast. I am very conservative. Natural yohurt with olive oil and herbs in the summer and now I have just gone over to winter model, porridge with an enormous lashing of raw lingon bottled in a crowberry syrup together with walnuts. Oh, I love starting the day.


----------



## arnie

blueberry Pancakes n sausage are often on the menu as well as pan fried steak and blackberry dumplings which can lead to you cloths shrinking somehow . I often make yougert (and icecream ) with my goat's milk and berrys picked from here raiseing most of my own food is one of my favorite hobbys , how much % of your food is home grown


----------



## reneedarley

That food looks awesome.
I am not all that self sufficient, I have plenty of meat but don't eat much meat, dairy products, berries and fungi I gather in the woods. A few vegetables, I neither have time or inclination to battle with the JÃ¤mtlanske climate, so I buy pulses, grains and vegetables and Yes COFFEE.
Do you write shopping lists?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, I have lists for shopping, work, things to do.... I feel better if I just write things down*

I just got a call from one of my neighbors, do your neighbors 
'check in' , on You from time to time?

Good day to All***
Dang Arnie*,Your gonna make some Country Girl real happy one day,
if You aren't already*


----------



## reneedarley

I feel better if I just write things down*
Really?
I am so happy the Skype has been invented so I can keep in contact with my family. My neighbours often ring. Renee, your sheep are in my garden.
I have lived in several countries and wouldn't have manged without making good friendships


----------



## arnie

I try to make a list when shopping as the gas and travel time is often more costly than the needed items and forgetting something is a big deal when living in the backwoods nd I get at least one call or visit a day from kin r neighbors just to check up and try to do the same . I am still trying to figger out what is in witches brew fed to children; at the farmers market we made a giant pot of soup at a harvest ( Halloween )celibration where we made stone soup ( like the old story ) where every one brought and added an ingredient the secret and majical being a stone ( that we never really added ) to make a fun and delicious lunch to share with all . could that be a witches brew with head of cabbage ,eye of potato , leg of beef,and fingerling carrot as the recipe ? in your area is it popular to put on a pot luck party or celibration and invite the hole community ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Arnie,late again*, Yes I attend several potlucks throughout the year*, I really enjoy get togethers, where everyone pitches in* It would be hard to get the whole community together at the same time though*



Yes Really* lol, if I don't write down lists, I sometimes forget important things-and I can only blame oxygen deprivation so many times?

Do You have winter weather advisories for travel where You live?


----------



## reneedarley

Before answering I had better ease Arnie's mind about the witches brew. You see Arnie, I am a real witch.:thumb:
The ingredients are : powdered frogs legs. (That is fruit tea) We witches know when a sachet of of powdered frog legs is disguised as fruit tea. When we wander through Walmarts (without our cat) we get a twitching in our noses when we near the tea department. The frogs legs are always on the top shelf at the back. (It is lucky I am a tall witch children)
Gold flake. (That is powdered ginger and honey tea) It has a lovely colour and I theatrically hold it high above to fall into the cauldron. 
Dragons' eyes. (Aniseed balls) You know how I sometimes look tired on a morning children - well, that is because I was on my broomstick to the Himalaya mountains las night collecting fresh dragon eyes. I found a dragon, chopped off it's head and up sprouted tw0- chopped them off -four. Now you can see I soon got a bag of eyes (applied mathematics!)
Water- was overMont Blanc for ice for that.( Other mountains too Geography)
And a whole bag of sugar, now that is effective. I have an enormous wooden spoon . 
But dear children. The brew will not be magic if you don't recite the magic rhyme. Can you imagine such a hoard of kids mumbling "hubble Bubble Toil and Trouble" from Macbeth? 
It is so hilarious. Alas I do not think I would make a teacher in the States
And to Tom's ?
They expect us to manage the weather here. But we do have blankets, shovels, telephones, batteries torches, hot drinks start cables with us. People do die in cars every year. So it is a serious business
Do you have a good memory?


----------



## sustainabilly

Ah Hah! I never _did_ believe it when they taught us, as children, that all witches were ugly old hags. I always thought the best ones would be pretty. And now I have proof Rennee. I would have liked my sons to have been taught by a teacher with your imagination.

Yes, for the most part, I have a reasonably good memory. Maybe it's because I get upset with myself if I forget things, so I try that much harder not to. Or, I'll stop and make myself review whatever it is that I've forgotten, in order to reinforce my faulty memory.

It's chilly and raining here today. A great day for me to stay in and bake some bread. What are some rainy day pastimes you enjoy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, late again. On rainy days I will do inside chores like laundry or income tax prep. I will also bake and watch old movies on the TV. 

Sometimes I think I have a great memory, especially for history and useless trivia. But a good list does help, so I keep a note pad (magnetically attached) to the fridge to keep a running tally of what is needed in the household and around the farm. I also leave notes in the middle of the floor to remind me, for example, to get the milk out of the freezer before it is frozen solid. Hard to pour frozen milk over your bran/granola/muesli. What berries grow well where you live?


----------



## reneedarley

Blueberries, lingon, crowberries, forest raspberries ,cloudberries.
Cultivated, red and blackcurrents 
Cloudberries are northland's gold. 
There is a good harvest about every 4 years. I am so lucky that they grow in the bog behind the ridge where I live. I chuckled when at the market this summer. It was a reasonable harvest. The Norwegian tourists came up and reverantly asked if anyone had Mylte (cloudberries) for sale. What an invention the mobile phone is. Within minutes some old gnarled pensionist came into the courtyard with a plastic tup full to the brim with the precious berry. And at 13 dollars pr. pound- he went home laughing.
Was it a good berry harvest this year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It was a spotty harvest. My brother's domesticated blackberries did very well, but the wild ones had a low yield for some reason. The blueberries were down this year, at least at my cousin's patch. My little blueberry bushes grew very well, but they are still not at the point of providing a harvest, soon maybe. The strawberries yielded a fair harvest. Have you ever tried quinoa, and if so, what did you think about it?


----------



## arnie

nope I hd to goggle quinola to find out what it was :-} we have a weatherwatch in these hills with the changes in elevation rainy wet roads chang to icey snowy adventures rapidly being retired i'm often glad not to have to travel to get to a job . if the creeks up or slick roads I can just stay here on the homestead except for a need of human compainonship and junk food there would be no need to go any where for months or years unless the garden failed . how long could you stay on the farm with your currant pantry and root cellar


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

With the current pantry and root cellar, I think maybe six months. With the garden (and seeds on hand), livestock, wild game, and foraging, a lot longer than six months. I could probably even get through two hay cuttings with fuel on hand, but after that, getting the livestock through the Winter would be a challenge. I'd miss coffee after a while too. How would you access potable water if you lost access to your well pump or the municipal water supply?


----------



## reneedarley

There are freshwater springs in the woods- I guess they are just as good as my well.
Do you have a good water supply? Mine is slightly acidic but not dangerously so.


----------



## Twp.Tom

God Morning*

I have rural water(city water pumped from lake Erie), a cistern, a well, and a 2 acre pond, my water bill( 1 person), averages $28/month*.

What is Your most expensive utility?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Electric and Propane run neck n neck at the end of the year......

How often do you make it to the range to practice?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I shoot down the road at my buddies house, he has a range in his valley* I shoot targets maybe a 1/2 dozen times a year. Ammo is so expensive now, I try and make every shot count*

Are the snowplows out, where You live?-one just went by here*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

*Big Deep Sigh* on the main road, but my little country road is yet to be touched.

What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am going outside soon, to tend to some outdoor chores, going to play in the snow with my dogs*, and then retreat to the warmth of the house, and take care of some inside jobs.

How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lots of running (grocery, bank, post office) Lots of phone calls (satellite, firewood,etc.)
So much for a 'day off' ha ha!

Do you have plans for this weekend?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not yet*, I'll see what the weather does. I would like to get up to the lake, and cast for walleye from shore, before the Fall night bite is over-that's on my list*

Do Your pets run and play in the snow?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry Tom, late again: The cows sometimes play in the snow. After my son picked up Dixie, his little Jack Russell (after three years no less) there are no dogs on the place. (Not a cat person and Dix was good at keeping the cats away. The squirrels gave her heck though...but she tried awfully hard to catch one.)

Well, I cleaned the ashes out of the stove this morning in anticipation of it having a busy week with the cold front approaching. (Never know it at this point as it's 60 and raining.) In a few minutes I plan to head to the dump, grab a bite of breakfast, and buy some non alcohol gas for the power equipment. After those errands I'll tend to the animals, do some house cleaning, bake some banana bread, and do laundry. I'll probably buy and download tax software today too. I may even watch a movie or two in the Netflix que. Do you have a vehicle that travels well in snow and ice (well as best you can do in ice anyway)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jeep Wrangler, 4WD
Awwwww yeah baby!!

I can't wait till I will drive around "topless" the majority of the year!!!!

Do you have a back deck or a front porch?


----------



## arnie

front porch and instead of a deck I built a canning /outdoor kitchen on the shady side of the house. when we were building a shed for the mallasses furnas and cane mill I decided to double the size and add a big picnic table and BBQ grill to keep the sun and rain off at cook outs . do you have a picnic table for cook outs ?


----------



## reneedarley

Front porches (No way to escape out of the back door)








This is my neighbour who cannot walk. One of my dogs always says hello to him








This is my favourite porch. I live up here on the hill for most of the summer as there is a terrific view over the valley.








Do you live near a lake with a monster?
I do https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7-skqV2BWIo/SzpdSfe39tI/AAAAAAAAWuE/xsRBBwzR-VE/s640/IMG_0294.JPGAnd it must be true 'cos C.N.N. have been out to film!!!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not a monster, but a skunk ape. All I will say is that I have played in this swamp, hunted in this swamp, fished in this swamp, cut firewood in this swamp, and just this morning checked the creek level in this swamp near my older brother's home. I have never seen anything like Emazell says she witnessed. I wonder how much home made wine she had before the interview:

http://www.brownsguides.com/blog/weird-georgia-skunk-ape-in-paulding-and-douglas-counties/

Do you have any "eccentric" neighbors/friends/family in your life?


----------



## reneedarley

interesting article. It is strange that "our" monster is always sighted just before the tourist season begins.:facepalm:
Oh, we are all rather eccentric up here- that is why I fit in so well.
What is it like to be normal


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's boring, but it has it's moments...like trying to explain to friends and co-workers about the neighbors and skunk monkeys. Have you checked the batteries in your flashlight/torch and smoke/carbon monoxide detectors recently/lately?


----------



## reneedarley

Most of my torches plug into the electricity. The smoke alarm is so sensitive it goes off automatically. It is dark at 4 now so I need the torches - a miner's light on my forehead when feeding the animals. When does it get dark with you now?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There's still enough light to work until past 6:00 PM here and only on very cloudy days in or around the solstice will it be dark before 5:00 PM. Do you have to use anything (lotions, etc.) in the Winter for dry skin?


----------



## reneedarley

No but I spin a lot of wool in the grease. I have aloe vera plants for cuts and burns.
How close does your vet live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have two, and they are both about 10 miles away*

Do You use a sled for Winter chores, and enjoyment*?


----------



## arnie

lets get that sleigh hooked up !!! who knows the words in the jingle bells song is it bells on bobs tale ring ; or bells in bobs tale ?? (were watchin out for bigfoot ay how just in case )


----------



## Twp.Tom

You've got some fine lookin' dogs Arnie!

Bells on bobtails ring...

Do You feel safe alone on the Homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Jingle all the way to my belly!!

How was your day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Nice*** Cold, but comfortable*

How about You*?

*Love the kid on the bottle*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sucked mega..........hence the 8.2% stout in the photo.
I want outta here.........NOW.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Spending the day indoors, cooking a feast (can't wait til Thanksgiving), Turkey was on sale, got a 12lb'er-clean up a little around here( needs it-major bachelor pad+11 dogs*)-did I say I was unsupervised?

What Have You got goin?


----------



## reneedarley

Had a bad night. Not usual for me. This evening I am invited to a meeting with the council about activities for the refugees in our area. As the roads are sheet ice I will feed the animals, then have a nap, feed the animals and drive and meet.
How do you thing of topic questions on a groggy morning?:yuck:


----------



## Twp.Tom

A cup of coffee***After I begin sipping, I sort of physically come to life-then my mind starts working*I live alone, so I kiss the dogs, and smile every morning. Happy to have made it through the night, then my mind start working-I am ready to go*

What do You miss mostly, being single now-especially on a cold morning?


----------



## reneedarley

I hear you, but that is too difficult a question. Oih, now I am the dunce in the class:facepalm: I will pass it on


----------



## Twp.Tom

Waking up next to a warm lady, that I Love*

What sort of footwear do You wear in the House during the cold months? (I am thinking I need new slippers-warm ones!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I miss the beach. 
To 'miss' something means you 'had something' and now it's 'gone'.
So, I miss waking up, getting a cup a joe and sitting by the pool to have a smokey treat and watch the sun rise. That's what I miss.

I think I will "do" single well.......as soon as I get out of this "limbo."!!

What do you miss?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Kisses, Hugs,Warm Embraces, Hearts Pounding, Twinkles in Eyes.....

Whats the most 'Fun', that you've had recently?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My cousins had a great little party the other night. I felt "special", because they were nagging me about my "youth", which for them meant anything under 60. It was fun and funny in so many ways. How many fingers and toes would you need to count your first cousins?


----------



## Twp.Tom

14*

Most of my Cousins are much older than me, as my Parents, were the youngest in their respective families.

How important is family to You?


----------



## notwyse

Family is my constant. The place I feel loved and safe. All else is a crap shoot. What do you do just for your own pleasure?


----------



## arnie

homesteading ; I like harvesting sweet corn that I planted and hoed . I enjoy filling jars with mallases or honey, I like when the milk goat stretches her head out and closes her eyes cause I scratched her behind the ears as the milk jar fills up , that the dog meets me 1/4 mile down the road before I get home, the rabbits rareing up on the cage as I say good morning , the first pops n smoke as an old motor starts running , I love to see some one smile as they bite into something I cooked .and giving a big ol bear hug to a loved one . how bout you . I may hae to borrow every ons hands n feet to count cousins ; mom n dad both had 13 siblings


----------



## reneedarley

I enjoy spinning a yarn.
Just wondering, do cars have to be tested for faults once a year in the U.S.A?
They do here. (Next month for mine)


----------



## Twp.Tom

It depends on the State Laws, it varies State to State-some have safety inspections, some don't?, also the region of the State Determines whether You need to have emissions testing or not.*

Who is your favorite band, or musical artist?


----------



## notwyse

John Hyatt's voice. What do you consider art?


----------



## no really

Art for me is nature, the music of the wind, animals, the colors pretty much all of it.

Same question.


----------



## no really

Double post


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a question to ponder for sure. Is a Monet painting more imaginative than an Olmsted landscape or an Eifel structure? I guess that which was created to please or challenge the senses is artful and that which can be repeated over and over again with exactly the same result is science. Do you prefer to watch the night sky when there is a full Moon or no Moon ... or sleep in and forget it altogether?


----------



## notwyse

No moon. But I confess that most nights I don't look...another true sin because we have beautiful night sky here. Do you write letters?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. I send notes on occasion, but it's been a long time since I penned a letter. When you are out and about, what is one thing you will almost always have on your person, just in case you need it?


----------



## littlejoe

Not even out and about..., but always have three things. Cellphone, pocketknife, and my pistola. If I don't have them, I feel like I walked out without my britches!

Do you like eating wild game?


----------



## reneedarley

I do, though I do not hunt, I s--- lamb meat and eggs fo moose from my neighbours.
Is there good hunting around your place?. This year there are not many moose being shot in the village but they did get a 22 taggare. They were so proud it came in the newspaper. Being an ignouramus about hunting I cannot translate to English but I think you will understand it is the number of "crimps" on the horns. I must get a photo when the horns are mounted


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes there is very good Deer hunting where I live. Bow season is the longest(Sept.-Feb), muzzleloader has two weekends(one antlerless,one any sex), and gun season is coming up Dec.1-Dec7. White tail Deer Hunting, is like a religion for many Men and Women up North. And with the price of meat in the stores, I think that it has become even more popular.

Is the water frozen where You live?


----------



## Jaime918

Most water is frozen here. Ugh. 
Favorite winter activity?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Once the salmon runs are over the sea lions migrate out and the sharks leave so I can surf safe again. Safer anyways. Look up sharktober and you will see what I mean. The surf is better in the winter.

Ever take a polar bear swim?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Once the salmon runs are over the sea lions migrate out and the sharks leave so I can surf safe again. Safer anyways. Look up sharktober and you will see what I mean. The surf is better in the winter.

Ever take a polar bear swim?


----------



## sustainabilly

Once. But considering the number of times our tankless water heater has died in the last five or six years, I don't really need to leave the house to take one. ;P

What's your favorite dish at Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oops, Dbl post.


----------



## reneedarley

When my daughter was little, she always insisted we went to the beach for a dip at Easter. I think she was 7, Easter was very early and I thought she had forgotten her tradition. 
We visited friends across the other side of Denmark. On the way home she gleefully shouted Mam, the fjord is over there. That dip in freezing water and a gale blowing up the sand was my very last time.
Are you near the sea or do you swim in lakes?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm about five yours drive from the Atlantic, either on the Georgia coast at Tybee Island or the Alabama/Florida coast on the Caribbean. The nearest large lake is Lake Allatoona, but I would not swim in it, way too many party boats with drunk drivers. What was the last ocean you dipped your toes into, and where were you at the time?


----------



## reneedarley

Not ocean, the North Sea as I visit Whitby every time I am home. I love that town. Captain Cook was an apprentice there.
Is the rough weather affecting your work?


----------



## sustainabilly

Gulf coast of Florida, near Port Charlotte. Can't remember the beach, but we saw dolphins. 

Yes. There's very little construction going on right now. Weather, plus the holiday season does this every year.

Have the winter birds moved into your area yet?


----------



## sustainabilly

Dang it! Better reload the page or something.


----------



## notwyse

We don't get many bird varieties here....and winter seems to be for the odd sparrow. Ravens year around. Do you cut a tree for Christmas?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I use an artificial tree (hate to waste a real tree I guess). Once I had a large fake tree and then switched to a "Charlie Brownish" fake little tree, but the family is revolting against it. I need to find a bigger one for this year. Do you prepare any spicy drinks, like mulled cider or even "jazzed up" eggnog, for the holidays?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No not really, I do like eggnog though, it is even good mixed with my coffee*

Have You been having problems, when submitting a reply to a thread, that says You have to wait 25 seconds to post?, I think that is why all the double posts are happening?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. My sons wanted to learn to make egg nog, so we make it a few times throughout the holidays. Usually a non-alcoholic batch and one with some horsepower to it. Also, cider and hot toddy's with rum, coffee, and chocolate.

No. That message has popped up for me in the past, but I believe it's different this time. I gave it the ol' AngieM2 treatment and it seems to be okay now.

Is there a hobby that you don't currently enjoy, but you always thought about trying out to see if you could turn it into a small money making sideline?


----------



## sustainabilly

Well Tom, I guess that didn't fix it ,ROFL.


----------



## Twp.Tom

When I am asked about my occupation, I often want to answer 'Gigolo', just to see the expression on the face of the person asking?
:shocked:
How about You?


----------



## reneedarley

No, I'm not a gigolo :hammer:
O.K., O.K, It depends on who asks- A shepherd, a storyteller, a witch, if they are snooty or I want to get into a conference I admit to being a retired child emotional disturbance worker. That frightens them more than me being a witch for some reason :sing:
My job has often got me into trouble the authorities. Has yours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rarely personal trouble, but certainly a lot of damage control with the authorities where others didn't follow all the rules they were supposed to. One time I was sued by the American Civil Liberties Union and the Ku Klux Klan with the federal and state attorneys general taking their side. They won the battle, but I think/hope they lost the war. Have you ever visited a national or international battlefield monument or memorial?


----------



## arnie

no but theres plak on the side of the road outside of town in honor and telling the story of my great great + or so grand father rescueing a girl from indian raiders way back when Virginia was the wild west . do you have a giant family tree?" I have on the maternal side but on dads side it stops with grandpa came from itlay


----------



## sustainabilly

I don't know about large, but my sister traced the genealogy on Dad's side back to the early 19th century; to the first of my ancestors who migrated to Indiana from Germany. And I'm pretty sure I figured out what part of Germany he came from. I don't think it was even called Germany back then. I never heard if anyone did it for Mom's side. But, it would've been in that same region of Europe.

Do you have a holiday dish that is your specialty?


----------



## sustainabilly

.....................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Blueberry cranberry pie. My aunt LOVES it!!

What did you do today, to help your future?


----------



## reneedarley

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Blueberry cranberry pie. My aunt LOVES it!!
> 
> What did you do today, to help your future?


Now it is morning where I live.
I am very privileged that, at my age, I wake every morning and see
my future in front of me. A very silly question and of course one that cannot be measured. Is anyone as happy as I am?:sing:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I am pretty Happy most of the time When I was a child, my father always told us children if we were whining, or angry, that if we did not straighten up, He would give us something to cry,or be angry about- So, in general, I am a very happy person! lol

Are You reluctant to complain about things, unless it has gotten to the point that You must?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I eagerly anticipate the future!

2. I start to unwind when I cannot take it anymore. When I 'express' my frustration/displeasure, etc; it's been with me a minute. 

What's your plan for the day?


----------



## notwyse

Paint as hallway in a hotel. Catch the sewer pump guy. Not to much exciting. Take me about flour hours for the paint. Maybe chip some caulk out of some bathrooms. What is your favorite holiday and why?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

July 4th.
Independence Day, and my first born's birthday.
I am just not much of a holiday person.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry, I am really late!, and now I am confused(early in the morning*)

Holiday, don't have a favorite, I enjoy all festivals,celebrations, holidays- I really like to party, I think that 'people', make the Holidays fun!



I have to travel this morning, about 60 miles round trip, to pick up a 3 month prescription, and stop at Wally world to pick up something I had ordered on-line (free shipping, in store pick-up*), roast this Turkey that has been thawing in the fridge*, then go out and cut/stack some firewood, I peck away at the firewood, I can't do it all at once*

How close is Your nearest 'city'?


----------



## reneedarley

city is Ãstersund 140 kilometer (70, 80 mile away?) 
What are the roads like today?


----------



## notwyse

Well. Good question. About seven miles by river. Forty nine by road that failed two years ago (they are finally working on it). Seventy nine by usable road. How often do you go to town?


----------



## reneedarley

Very rarely. I drop in when I have to go to the slaughter house which is 200 kilometers away.
Do you purchase a lot online?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, not really.

Do you usually order a soft drink or adult beverage when you dine out?


----------



## reneedarley

I take water or juice - not old enough for adult beverages. Do the beverages cost more than the food in the states? they do here


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, beverages are not a bargain when out, I usually drink water*

What are You most likely to order, when eating out?


----------



## reneedarley

I eat out once a year and that is in the centre of Copenhagen where I take from the buffet. THis year it will be the 29th November.
Anyone joining me?:thumb:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sounds like a feast Renee, but this time of year, it's better to fly south for dinner than north. Do you usually eat the same things for breakfast or vary the menu?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry RW*, I normally have eggs, scrambled, or fried, I rarely go out for breakfast, when I do, I really like a hot waffle, with maple syrup*


I would sure like to Renee*, I had better get rowing now!

Are there many good restaurants where You dine?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Varies!!
2. Where I work has a kazillion restaurants within a 7 mile radius!

What 'type' of food do you like to eat, when you dine out?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I normally eat beef, steaks* I like them 'well done' also*

How about You?


----------



## reneedarley

Wow I am too slow Hm..9 days ??? I think we had better say next year and I must send you a map of which rivers to row up.
If you are thinking of Copenhagen it has many. One of which has been named the worlds best for 4 years in a row. And to R.W. Copenhagen is South for me 
Do you row? (I am more to kayaks)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. I like mine mid rare.....
2. I do not row.

Do you have a 'chronic' injury that bothers you more than it doesn't?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have had several concussions/head injuries, they seem to cause the most problems*(at least, that is what I blame my unacceptable behavior on*)

How about You*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now it's this dang separated shoulder.......
I am learning my 'new' limitations as I age, ungracefully!! 

Is the sun shining at your house?


----------



## notwyse

Well it is still dark out! But will probably shine. How many layers do you put on in the winter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, late: Usually three layers: A under/tee shirt, sweater, and coat/jacket. I'll add an overcoat on particularly cold days, which we don't often get.

Nope, nothing chronic, and thankfully, everything seems to work. (Renee, Disney World is south for me and the rivers all run south, so no rowing required!). How often do you do a thorough cleaning of your house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Weekly. She is for sale and needs to be in beautiful condition on a moments notice!!

Do you listen to music when you clean?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In previous houses I almost always turned the radio up when working inside, be it cleaning, cooking, laundry, whatever. Here, I just like the quiet it seems. If I put something on, it is usually classical or seasonal music during the holidays. What musical instrument do you prefer to listen to being played solo?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like a Keith Moon, or John Bonham, explosive drum solo!!! The screamin' electric guitar is pretty good too! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRuTcnd8YLU[/ame] Do You have a favorite band?


----------



## reneedarley

I supposnglish folk musik. But being old and deaf I like music for its message so I like to be able to hear the words. I apologise, another of my learning about your culture questions, is Thanksgiving this Saturday? and do you celebrate all day?


----------



## hawgsquatch

Thanksgiving is the last Thursday of the month every year.
At my house we celebrate all day. We have first dinner around noon and then the women all have coffee and stuff and the men either go shoot something or catch a fish or lately we go to a new release movie together. Then we have another "Second dinner" in the evening. We over do it.

Reneedarley, I like hearing about your culture as well. In the early 90's I worked for the American subsidiary of Husqvarna products. We often hosted engineers as we had the biggest trees in the world and they would do pro-type beta testing on large chainsaws in our area. Those guys were awesome. If I remember right almost all of them had Magnus somewhere in their name and they would come over here and party like crazy. I remember asking one of them why he would chew, smoke, and drink at the same time while eating a giant steak. His response was something like when you pay 12 bucks a pack for cigarettes at home, it pays to smoke as many as you can when you are away. They would always brag about the 6 weeks of vacation they got every year and how they got a year off paid for having a child. 

Does anyone else here go see a movie on Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Mr. HS.*, I have Not went to see a Movie on Thanksgiving evening since 1978(Led Zeppelin-'The Song Remains The Same')-I rarely go to the Movies anymore, as I am pretty frugal, and I cannot justify the expense*-Besides, I have not seen everything on You-Tube Yet?


Good Morning*
Thanksgiving is always celebrated on the 4th Thursday of November. It is a one day Celebration, but many working people(except in retail), have that Friday off-so it becomes a 4 day weekend*

Do You get dressed up in formal attire for the Holidays(Thanksgiving,Christmas, New Years...)?


----------



## reneedarley

No, the sheep don't seem to appreciate it 
I always dress up when I am at markets - just to remind myself I am a woman:facepalm:
So, is Thanksgiving a time with a lot of travelling with people going home to families?
To Hawgsquatch. Sweden is my country of adoption, I am English . True, the men do know how to live it up around here. But the grass is always greener onn the other side:ashamed:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Renee, they say it is the biggest travel time of the year-here in the states, and the day before, is the biggest grocery shopping day, the day after,is the biggest retail shopping day! You must be very careful driving too, cause it is one of the worst drunk driver Holidays-everyone be safe!

Do You travel, if the roads are really bad(almost impassable), or do You stay home safe?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry Tom, late again: I try to stay off the roads when it's bad, but oftentimes get called pull others out of a ditch. Last year during one ice storm I pulled out nearly a dozen vehicle who could not ascend a steep, icy hill. I went only to pull out my SIL's car, but got drafted for the others. It was all good...but very cold.

Travel around Thanksgiving is very busy, usually the first or second busiest season at U.S. airports. (More history and culture Renee: Thanksgiving was created during the U.S. Civil War/War Between the States, by far the bloodiest and, for the south anyway, the most destructive war ever fought by Americans). Did (or do) you have family members who served in war zones in military service?


----------



## reneedarley

Looks like I was late as well. There is zero tolerance for alchohol when driving in Sweden. So drunken drivers are few- though they do occur. It is rare that I have to drive out but I do if necessary. It is worse getting home again if the snow comes. I have studs on my tyres.
Again Thanksgiving - Is it a one day holiday for schools or?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Its a 4 day weekend for Schools*-The kids go Yayyyy!

Do You carpool whenever possible, when driving long distances?


----------



## no really

Yeah we do, it is around 100 miles to get to much in the way of shopping. We always pull a covered trailer, since we stock up. 

Same question


----------



## arnie

yes we do it all the time ;we sometimes get together and go to distant flea markets or go the the dance hall in town living in a Dry county the jug sometimes gets passed around in apilachia hill country(that way we have a designated driver ), plus there are the small livestock auctions , horse auctions ,cattle auctions every thing is a half tank away here it seems . I got the hog back from the butcher shop and got the canning done and freezer full of tenderloin chops and sausage now making bacon Ever cure your own bacon ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I never have, but Dad had both a smoke house and a salt box growing up...so he did and we ate plenty of it. But I'm not taking credit for his work. He never had much luck sugar curing, but he never missed on salt curing pork. You are in the dried beans/peas section of the market. What's the first item you would put in your basket if you had to pick a favorite for your pantry/table?


----------



## reneedarley

ÃÃÃH, I cannot choose. Next week I will be able to go to the bazaar and stock up for the year. Also nuts, dried fruits and grains. Now you are making my mouth water.
Do you buy many tinned or packaged goods for long time storage. I haven't bought a tin for years?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I don't buy a lot of canned goods, but I do have an assortment of beans,soups,tomatoes, and such. They do not taste as good as fresh frozen, or home canned(mason jars)-but the price is right.

Do You tend to cook/bake more, when the weather is cold?


----------



## Jaclynne

Good morning!

I do cook/bake more when the weather cools down. Its too hot here in summer to light an oven. I'd love to have a summer kitchen to keep the house cooler.

What form of winter precipitation do you prefer?


----------



## reneedarley

Snow, I can't remember how many names the Sami have for snow. My friend Nils- Olof tried to teach me once








Do you cross country ski?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No*, although I should, it would be great exercise for me. I have been a downhill skier, since I was young, but it has been many years since I have been up on the slopes, they say it is like riding a bike*

Do You light candles very often?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. Burning candles gunks up the air filter in the furnace, and that thing is NOT cheap!!

Are you restless, or content?


----------



## reneedarley

I think one can be restless and content, I am also impatient.
Is your cup half full or half empty?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It only has a swig left, I am at my two cup limit already*

Have You ever made homemade pierogies?


----------



## reneedarley

That word interests me. In Sweden we have a pasty that is called a pirog. Italian? In Yorkshire we have the oggie- I sell lamb oggies at the maket and in my cafÃ© in the summer months. Do you eat lamb and/or mutton?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not often, but the lamb roast tastes very good on a spit in the summe

Do You make soup often, during the colder months?


----------



## reneedarley

NO. My soup has to be so thick I can eat it with a knife and fork. I believe I was the only one ever, at school, who managed to burn carrot soup!
At our school the girls had metalwork and woodwork, the boys housekeeping and
and needlework. Did yours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I had to take a high school class called "Bachelor's Know How" which taught basic cooking/cleaning/sewing/housekeeping skills, or tried to anyway. Strangely, in college I had to take a swimming class, because to graduate it was a requirement to take/pass a drown proofing test. How old were you when you learned how to swim?


----------



## reneedarley

I'm not good at it as I have never had so much opportunity to learn so I suppose late. The North Sea is often rough but here I go in the lakes.
If you are still there R.W. When are bull calves mature to sire?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When they are able to do the deed Renee. Some mature early and some late, but it is a risk to let a too small bull tackle a much bigger heifer. They can actually break things in the attempt, but they attempt anyway. I like for heifers to be at least two years old before they freshen for the first time, and older/bigger is better/safer. Have you or a close family member ever served in the military in a war zone, where people actually got shot at/blown up?


----------



## reneedarley

It was the bull I was worried about THanks ;-)
My grandfather as in the Royals Engineers so he was building bridges- not blowing them up. The second world war brought my mother out into the country as a refugee. I expect a lot of you have ties to European countries. Any of you visited those places?


----------



## arnie

no I/v never crossed a sea . and when I crossed a border I could not wait to get back to the good ol USA . my city friends get a giggle when they visit seeing the big stock cows goats work horse or chickens come running when I call each knowing their names ; they have refered to me as a pied piper and dr, dolittle do you find it easy to communicate / understand /befriend animals ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All you need is a feed bucket around here, and they'll follow you anywhere. I oftentimes feel that I'm just their meal ticket, that the affection isn't genuine. Think one of them called me sweet feed boy the other day. I feel so used. :smack

Does you home have a doorbell?


----------



## Jaime918

No. We have three dogs for that. Lol. And they are very good at it. 

Are you ready for winter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess/hope so. The woodshed, hay barn/loft, and pantry are all full. Probably ought to pull the generator out and test start it at some point. How far would you have to go from your front door to find a hundred acre wood/forest?


----------



## Jaclynne

Around the corner of the house.

How much solitude can you handle before you need to make a run for civilization?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I run out for breakfast and errands most mornings, so I guess I get my civilization fix every day. Oftentimes there are also calls and e-mails with family and friends during the day. The quiet, alone time around here is usually at night. Have you ever bottle fed an animal, pet or otherwise?


----------



## sustainabilly

Only if feeding a baby bird with an eye dropper counts.

How long can you take the hustle and bustle of crowds, traffic, and general rudeness of civilization before you have to get back to a quiet retreat?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, everything from baby skunks to calves. The last bottle baby was a Nigerian Dwarf goat named ButterBean.

Not too much hustle and bustle is tolerated, I need the quiet more now than ever.

Do you find wisdom in following old fashioned ways or are you strictly by the (Ag)book?


----------



## sustainabilly

I'm not entirely sure what the [(Ag)book] is, but if it's what I think, then I like to combine the two. There are advantages to knowing the old ways, but I try to keep an open mind towards innovation and new discoveries.

Do you ever just do random surfing to find interesting, funny, or unusual stuff online?


----------



## arnie

you bet on ebay mostly but I sometimes fall for you tube stuff
I looked a videos on u tube to learn to build my goat milking stand and how to grow n harvest wheat . have you ever learned how to do something from a u tube viedo ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I have learned to do many things off of You-Tube-car repairs, homesteading skills*, animal husbandry, You name it, its there....

Do You ever watch Pro Football on TV?


----------



## reneedarley

I have no T.V. and I think your football is not the same as ours.
Do you need to use the motor heater on your car now? (and do you forget!!)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I use the heater when it gets really cold*, if I am bundled up, there is no need to turn it on, other than to keep the front window clear* X

Go You keep a blanket or tarp, and a candle in Your vehicle, just in case of a Winter breakdown?


----------



## reneedarley

No, it wasn't me:ashamed:
It is the heater to plug in to warm the battery before starting the car.
Oh yes, I have sleeping bag, torches , telephone, warm drinks. If anything happens here it can be hours before the rescue service comes or anyone drives by.
Do you like driving?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's my time to be alone, with no noise. I usually spend it talking to God.

What are you doing this fine day?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Laura*, I am going to take it easy today, and putz around the house, do some house chores, and watch the Browns game*

Not the car so much, but I do enjoy riding my quad, and my bicycle* I have more fun riding the bike downhill though.

Do You have a 'good' driving record (no crashes/citations?)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, knocking on wood as I write this though. Some of it has been skill, experience, and good driving habits, but I've had my fair share of dumb luck avoiding accidents and trouble too. How near (or far) are you from a fire station?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3 miles from a local volunteer fire station.

How often do you check your tire pressure?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Every ride on my quad, the car and truck, about a half dozen times a year.

We don't have mandatory safety inspections of cars in Ohio, does Your State/Area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope! 

Do you Black Friday shop?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, stay as far away from shopping as possible on that day. Are you going to go out into the madness on that Friday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, I have for the last 18 years with my oldest daughter. 
I get GREAT deals on things we use every day.....

What are 3 things that will make you cry?


----------



## Twp.Tom

1) losing some one Dear
2) seeing someone else cry
3) dropping your dinner plate on the floor, when You have not eaten all day!


No, I would not want to deal with the pushing/shoving, and general madness.

Do You buy into all of the commercialism, of 'modern Christmas'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Never did.......never will.

Do you stake your tomatoes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have in the past, didn't this year, the chickens jumped the little fence, and got to them first*

What are your plans for future gardening-more, less, the same?


----------



## no really

Trying to get a greenhouse built in between work.

Do you have a smoke house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(1)I will have to learn how to garden in Zone 2 instead of Zone 5; I will have to learn how to deal with 'soil' that has A LOT of sand; I don't know if I will be renting a place that will even allow me to garden.......
Unless God has something HUGE planned for me that I can't even see........I would say that container gardening (drastically less than what I have done in the past years) is going to be the BEST I can do this coming spring!.

(2) I have a 'smoker' but one day would LOVE to build a smoke house!!!

Do you adjust to change well? Or do you fight it so you can stay in your comfort zone?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry, late Laura and I did a preview too!!! I adapt pretty well to change and different surroundings, but like most people, I feel less angst when I'm in my own little world. On the smokehouse, we had one here when I was growing up, but that is long gone. I have not built one here, and don't intend to, because I really do not eat that much meat. Have you tried cold frames for early/late gardening?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Super late*
I have no choice , but to adjust-I think adjusting is the comfort Zone?
Never tried cold framing-it sure would be nice to extend the season though, if only for a couple of extra months*



No I don't, But my neighbor built a really nice one last year, butchered an old dairy cow, and made the best summer sausage I have ever had* It's about time for his family to fire up the smoker again. 

What is Your favorite smoked meat?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I haven't met one I "don't" like 

If you were hard headed in your youth, at what age did that 'hardness' start to soften?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I don't know if it ever lightened up?, I am probably stubborn as ever? I think we learn through experience, so I must be a 'work in progress'**

Was 'corporal punishment' common, in Your world as a child?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. At home, from the neighbors, Aunts/Uncles, Schools.......heck, everyone and anyone could light a kid up!!

Do you wear indoor shoes or just socks in the winter time when you are working inside the house?


----------



## no really

No wasn't needed, my parents had what we called the "look", it worked every time. Along with the respect we had for them, even though as teenagers we would never admit it LOL.

Was high school easy or difficult?


----------



## no really

Sorry Laura got a heck of a lag here.

Generally wear indoor shoes.

High school easy or difficult?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

High school wasn't that hard, and I made good grades. But college was a blast and I made much better grades. The faculty actually liked to hear opposite opinions, if they were well reasoned. Do you have one of the weather alert radios that cries out when bad weather is upon you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but my Verizon phone gives weather warnings, Amber alerts, and other important notices*

Do You have a 'smart phone', or a 'dumb phone'(like me)?


----------



## no really

Have two smart phones 1 for work, hardened, and slot smarter than me LOL. And an iPhone for personal use.

Do you have a tablet, laptop, or desktop devices.


----------



## sustainabilly

One desk top, one lap top, one smartphone, and one dumbphone.

Have you ever heard of outernet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, yes and no. I had heard a little about the project, but I did not know it as "outernet". Do you still have a device that can play VHS tapes?


----------



## reneedarley

Never had one though I do have VHS tapes.
Do you buy magazines (Just opened 4 issues of my Danish Sheep Farmer)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I get a few: "Mother Earth News", "Organic Gardening", "Consumer Reports", "Research Horizons", and "Redbook". I didn't order "Redbook". The publisher substituted it for another magazine I ordered that only got published for a couple of issues. Do you read a local newspaper, and if so, what is it?


----------



## reneedarley

Ãstersund posten, I read English and Danish national on the internet.
Could you live where you do without internet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, I certainly lived here for many years without it, but I would miss the internet if it were not available. It's like having the largest possible library handy at a moment's notice. I do a lot of shopping here. The large majority of my correspondence happens here, but I suppose I could actually pen a letter or birthday card if I had to...but I'd whine about it! Strangely, or maybe not, I prefer to read real books rather than the ones on the various e-readers that are available. Do you do your laundry at home, and if so, how long has your current washing machine been in service (mine just died this morning after just 14 years)?


----------



## arnie

well I had a whirlpool stacked set and the washer kicked the bucket after 1 year but the dryer still works fine . being short on funds I checked on a used maytag top loader for 135 $ its still going after 5 years + its bigger and uses lots of water, and gets every thing clean ; seems the yuppies all are switching to front loaders that save water and cost a mint . I have free gravity fed spring water so it fit my needs and pocket book thank goodness yuppies like color matched apliances, and to appear "green" .. having all second hand apliances in my kitchen theres a almond electric stove alvacado wood cook stove and refridgerator white housher cabnit black microwave , my summer kitchen has even older stuff hand made working table propane stove . do all your apliances match ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Most of my appliances are white porcelain- I like all colors, so matching is not very important to me? I am just happy to have appliances*X

Are You looking forward to all of the good, that is coming Your way?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am praying for some miracles!! The clouds have parted and the wind has kicked up; this is good.....but I have 2 showings today, back to back, and the driveway is a hot mess (puddles as big as ponds) and I do have a small area where water is standing..
I have Christ....so as long as I am on His Path, Good things will come!!

And you??


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh yeah!!! Whenever things seem difficult, I remember times in the past that were hard- and those hard times passed, And there was always something good to follow. It seems like Life has a way of preparing us, for what is to come?

Have the winds been howling in Your area today, and this past week?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Thunderstorms rolling in around 5 am and about 7 am the winds kicked up!!

What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## reneedarley

Next two days packing and getting ready to drive down to Denmark- Visit my Daughter and old friends and do a market. about 2000 mile all in all.
Do you ever take real holidays.? 
I have great holidays but always with my family in Denmark or England.


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has been several years, since before my late Wife fell ill. I hope to change that in the future. I need to find a really reliable dog sitter!

Where Would You most like to visit in the world?


----------



## reneedarley

I loved New Zealand , I think Canada but now I am content showing others my neck of the woods.
How do you prefer to travel?. I actually like driving. I like the anticipation of the journey -stopping where and when I want to.


----------



## hawgsquatch

I want to take a trans continental train ride or riverboat passage from the great lakes to New Orleans.

Ever have a convertible?


----------



## arnie

I had the best convertible ever; as a young teen still in high school and working part time , I had a 1962 linccon continental 4 doors opened in opposite directions it had a giant motor that ran like a dream and would spin the tires leaveing a patch 10 feet long , gas was around .50 cents a gallon so 2$ would cover a trip to the beach n back ;leather seats real wood in the dash board , AM raido. I wonder what that mile long monster would sell for today . going through some hard times and unable to afford insurance I sold it for what i'd payed ;the huge sum of 300$ . did you have a fav o rite car as a teen .?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably a Chevy Impala SS. It was a nice ride, but terrible on mileage. Looking for something better, I wanted a Vega badly, but they were way overpriced. I "settled" for a Ford Maverick with a six cylinder and three on the tree. That car lasted for well over ten years and had very few problems, even had an FM radio once I installed a converter. Do you routinely listen to any shows on the radio?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not. I took the radio out of my Jeep so that I would not be tempted to turn it on. My car time is my time to long talks with God!!

If your thermostat was set at 67 degrees, would you be hot, cold, or just right?


----------



## Jaime918

Freezing!!!!! I'm comfortable at 76Â° or so. 
Any big plans for spring?


----------



## sustainabilly

Plans? Yes. Definite results? Well, I'm sure gonna try. I'm gathering pallets now for a garden shed first, and block plus more pallets for a chicken coop after that. It's been almost four years since I first started wanting chooks of my own. 2015 looks like it will finally be the year 

Learn any lessons from this past year's gardening season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not really. I just did a cover crop this past year, but the way the deer chowed down on the cow peas and the death and destruction they wrought upon the poor apple trees reinforced the notion that I need a fence, which I'm clearing for now. God, the weather, and the Caterpillar willing it should be completed by the end of Winter. Can you weld, as in run a welder (not a JB cold weld repair...although that stuff can work miracles)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I learned to arc weld in High School shop, I have never tried one of these newer migs/tigs-but I do have You -Tube, and I am a quick learner X

Do You have any special plans to learn something new, when You are older?


----------



## reneedarley

Not sure about new skills but I am thinking of working on some of the skills I looked into when younger.
What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like a ripe, fuzzy peach*

What is the biggest obstacle, that You face in Your Life?


----------



## reneedarley

not giggling uncontrollably in serious situations.:facepalm:
Do you often see the funny side when you should be deadly serious?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do, I would rather laugh :hysterical: , than cry :sob:

Did You get a 503 error this Morning, when You tried to log on here?


----------



## arnie

no but I did have to refresh the page , The old Tractor won't start this morning (and its not even cold out ) Have you ever asked a machine to start or continue running in hopes that it is listening ?


----------



## Jaime918

Yes frequently. Except all three vehicles( alternator in ford, engine in ram and tranny in another ford) and Kubota rtv(running now just need to do the thermostat) and tractor(engine also but old as dirt) all took a crap in less than two weeks.  So two out of five are now running. Pretty penny spent. Ugh. Lol. 

Are you content with where you currently are in life?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No place else I'd rather be, and I doubt there is any place else that would have me. So I am content with both my location and other circumstances in life. Do you save your change/coins, and if so, what do you do with it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hey RW*, I put all of my change in a big mason jar on the kitchen counter-when I want to spurge on a treat for myself-I tap into it, and take it to a Coinstar, at Wally world*

Do You use cash often?, or a card?


----------



## Jaime918

Cash is king in our house. Card is used for direct deposit and Redbox. Haha. 

What's your favorite tool to use?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My 13" Rose* Brick Trowel*

Have You ever worked in the building trades?


----------



## Jaime918

Not unless helping my general contractor hubby counts. Haha. I have worked on many houses with the hubby when his workers are slacking. Heck I laid 75% of the flooring in our new house. Haha. 

Favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## arnie

either the spoon or fork depending on if its spaggiti or soup on the menu . but I like a set of cordless stuff with the saw. drilldriver . sawsall all in one case it makes building stuff with wood fun ; no extention cords , generators ,or chain saws . now i'm getting nastalgistic for the days when we had to drive to find a pay phone ;unfold a map and watch for street signs when traveling , and using a chainsaw to cut boards ,hand saws ,(Not Really ) what new bit of tec/ tools are making your life easyer - ,a gps ,longlife battery in the drill , cellphone .heck even allseason radials ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My younger brother finally convinced me to get a zero turn mower, and it cut the grass cutting time in half. It makes quick work of mulching the Fall leaves too. What's one piece of technology you thought was going to make your life better/easier, but after using it for a while, it didn't make much difference at all?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Satellite TV.
No one "needs" 200+ channels!

Do you have a friend who will "straighten you out" if you need it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would hope that most of my Friends would 'straighten me out', if I needed it. The problem is, that we don't always know when we need 'it', and if we are very independent, or stubborn, we'll usually do what we feel is best anyhow.

Are You comfortable asking for help from someone, or are You stubborn, and prefer to do things Yourself? (I think I'm the later?)

And Good Morning*


----------



## no really

Good morning or evening here.

I will try to do it myself until I am flat on my back than ask for help:hand:.

Thinking about getting a nice telescope for stargazing, do you have one


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. It's a cheap one, but it's OK. A lady had one at the flea market a few months ago that had the tracking motor built in, but she wanted more for it than my simple star gazing would justify. I actually like using a good set of binoculars to look at the stars/planets too. Do you have a set of binoculars around the house?


----------



## no really

Yeah, three regular binos and one night vision I got surplus.

Sunset or sunrise which is favorite, mine is sunrise.


----------



## arnie

a sunrise is my favorite with the promise of a new day and adventures to come . sunsets more a relaxing time to reflect upon the past . is there a turkey on the menu soon?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, and a ham and sweet potato casserole and homemade cranberry sauce and deviled eggs and .... I'm making a mixed berry cobbler. Everyone seems to like it. Do you like to eat olives, and if so, which do you prefer?


----------



## notwyse

Black are my favorite. But I like green too. Do you like large family gatherings?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have always wanted 'a large family'....surrounded by family for events, holidays, etc.
I tried to create that 'large family' everyone so fondly talks about.
It didn't work.
I pray my kids marry into a healthy, large family so that they may experience that size love!!

What is your least favorite holiday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

April Fool's Day, I just don't get it-how foolish!

What changes would You like to see happen, here on earth?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For myself: The ability to forgive and let go; and for this to be as easy and natural as breathing.
For everyone else: To do unto others as we would have done to ourselves.

Do you have a wood deck or a concrete porch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a concrete porch floor, and it is at the front of the house-I always wave at people/cars passing by*

Do folks wave a lot where You live?, I notice this more in isolated rural areas, as opposed to cities?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I drive a Jeep....so Jeep people wave all the time!!
And yes, in the country, folks out here do wave more often!!

Do you remember a time when you looked forward to the fall, and the relief from the heat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I still do. If I had to pick a season, Fall would probably come out number one for me, with high Summer last. Do you have any of the Under Armour apparel, and if so, is it really any good?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good morning*RW, I am sorry, I have been seeing this emblem/name brand, quite often over the last few years-this company has really taken off!-I don't own anything U/A, but I imagine in time I may?


Oh Yeah*, I have lived here in Ohio for over 50 years, and I welcome the change of all the seasons. 

I feel very Thankful for my Life*

Do You have a lot to be Thankful for, on this Thanksgiving Day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have a lot to be thankful for every breath I draw.
I am a grateful person trapped in flesh. Sometimes that flesh gets the better of me.
But if I listed 100 things I am thankful for? It wouldn't even scratch the surface......
My Savior, is #1.

What is the title of the last book you read?


----------



## notwyse

So many blessings that were unearned and undeserved. And I am very thankful. Do you celebrate thanksgiving on flexible days?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Late Notwyse, sorry: We have always celebrated Thanksgiving on the actual day, Christmas too. 

"Devil in the White City". It was the true story of America's first serial killer set against the backdrop of the Chicago world's fair in the 1890's. It was well written, but I don't recommend it, a very depressing book. What book have you read more than once?


----------



## notwyse

Many. To kill a mockingbird. Orchid thief. Prince of tides. Do you like electronic readers or the real deal?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

real deal all the way

is it snowing?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No snow here, just windy and going to get windier they say. It's in the mid 30's with a slight overcast that seems to be burning off now. Do you download music or buy CD's?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Neither. I listen to pandora

Have you received any seed catalogs this month?


----------



## Jaime918

Yes. But I use an exchange site to get most of my seeds. I enjoy swapping seeds I have for other unique seeds.  

Are you doing thanksgiving with family?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry for being late again Jaime918: We are planning to gather as a family at 1:00 PM today. I've got to get busy making a cobbler.

I have not, and I was just discussing this with my older brother yesterday. Southern Exposure Seed Exchange is who I use, and I hope their catalog comes in soon. Thinking about trying the Cherokee Purple tomato this year, and since I did not garden last year, I want to have a big one this year. What are you eating now that you preserved out of your garden?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tomatoes, grape jam, raspberries!

Hot tea / ice tea?


----------



## Twp.Tom

All tea!, I am trying to learn to enjoy it without sweetener-although I am fond of honey*

Have You tried, or do You like any unusual tea?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Pretty much it's either black tea or peppermint tea for me, but chamomile sometimes also. I have tried green tea, and it's OK. What veggies, if any, do you prefer to eat raw/uncooked?


----------



## homefire2007

Cole slaw, so I guess that would be cabbage  What is the best part of the Thanksgiving meal for you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably chicken and dressing, but a nutty sweet potato soufflÃ© is hard to beat too. Green bean casserole is a favorite, and don't forget the deviled eggs. What was the question again?

Do you ever scramble anything in with your eggs, and if so, what do you usually like to add?


----------



## homefire2007

Hmmm...pretty simple I think, salt, pepper and sometimes a bit of cheese. I like cheese but rarely use it, where as my sons are true connoisseurs when it comes to cheese. After turkey, is it coffee or some other beverage?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Usually some coffee with dessert, but this year no one wanted coffee. It was iced tea all the way. I picked up five bottles of muscadine wine from my older brother yesterday, and I think I'll crack open a bottle of that tonight. I provided the muscadines a few months ago, and he took it from there. It will be sweet, but in small doses, that's OK. Will you be sending out Christmas/holiday cards this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteading Friends*

I used to send out a whole slew of them, I have cut back on the tradition, as the years have gone by-I now just send out a small handful. 

Do you get on the hotline, and call close friends and Family that You will not get to visit with, during the Holidays?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not on the hotline much as all my siblings are either neighbors or within a very short drive. My last surviving Aunt is only ten minutes away, and I try to see her once a week. There are some cousins with health issues that I call to check on, but not so much on holidays. How big are you into texting?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*I am not 'big' on it, I have just recently(this past summer)-made my first text. I use my laptop, as I still have a 'dumb' phone, and it's too difficult to type text with a flip phone*-I do Find it convenient , for just leaving a brief message, or sending a photo,or file*

Do You ice skate?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Good Morning.
No.....I can if I have to....but I do not go.

Beach or snow ski?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've only snow skied. Hated it in North Carolina. Loved it in Utah, where the snow is deep and soft and falling is fun. How adept are you on the water in a boat?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like being out on the water-if the sea is rough, I'll put my life-jacket on-but I am pretty comfortable. Its' been many years since I water skied-but You know what they say-'it's like riding a bike*'

What is Your favorite place , outdoors in 'nature'?


----------



## arnie

hard to say sometimes I like being high up in upper pasture looking down on the holler and wooded hills more so at night with friends and a bonfire, other times alone with the dogs in the deep woods shaded by the high canopy of green leaves the earthy smells of the forest ; but may be my fav o rite is just to be out near home in the quiet evening with the livestock n dogs calmly mulling about . just being there adsepted as one of the crowd and at peace , Do you feel you have to be accomplishing something every day pushing to get a project completed ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but lately I've been leaving too many friendly conversations early because of errands/other stuff I felt I needed to attend to, when in truth one more cup of coffee wouldn't have made that much of a difference in my day. I think it's the shorter days we now have, and maybe I feel like I'm "burning daylight". Do you have a busy upcoming week planned?


----------



## sustainabilly

It would've been about normal I'd guess. That is, until the water heater went. I'm all about trying to be energy conscious and all, but I've had it with this tankless unit. I read a couple of studies here lately that say the original claims touting great 20 - 30% savings over tank types don't figure in all factors. When they do, stats like as much as 22 yrs to the break even point come to light. And then there are definite reliability issues and recurring maintenance factors to consider. 

Do you know anyone who lives in a subterranean home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes there are a couple of them around here* I did some chimney work on one of them, the gutter was 2' off the ground*, didn't need a ladder to get on that roof!

Do You get an adrenaline rush, from climbing high?


----------



## reneedarley

Not done much climbing but nature wise I have always been "high" when walking on the fells in rain/sleet with a fresh wind - not a blizzard. I love the rain, Have to be out in it.
Where I live now I feel as one with the elements. Are your moods affected by the weather?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

The weather of the day, is just that-my mood comes from within-I decide how I will be,sometimes there are outside forces, that try to dictate to me what my feeling may be, but ultimately, it is I , who sets the tone*-I've just decided to be happy today*

Do You believe that You can accomplish most anything that You set Your mind to-are You persistent, or do You back down, if the challenge is too great?


----------



## reneedarley

I am stubborn - I do not back down. But I am realistic, I have not great ambitions.:thumb:
Have you ever been bit by a goose? I have 5 minutes ago :facepalm:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes when I first began keeping geese, I learned that you should not turn Your back on them, and never run, or they will reach up behind You and 'goose You'* I would rather this happen, than what happens when they get in a group, and fly over head, and then they have to go.....

Do You have a 'way', with animals-are You in tune with them, can You tell from watching them, what's on their mind?


----------



## reneedarley

People tell me so.
Now, a real idiotic one but I am always so curious -Do all Americans have passports or other identity papers? I have a number in Sweden but no papers so I have to show my British passport to the authorities which I think is amazing. I can travel from Sweden to Denmark without a passport yet need it to pick up a parcel at the Post Office!!!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

No they do not, the only Americans that have Passports, are the ones that travel outside of the Country, and many Americans never leave the country. 

Would You like to travel more often, or are You content with Your Home, any place that You would rather be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I travel enough. There are still places I want and hope to see, but I'm always glad to get back home when a trip ends. Did you/do you dance, and if so what type?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It has been some time since I have danced*, No formal training, Polka, Square dance, flailing about at a Sadie Hawkins, or a sock hop*, Lately I do a happy dance, not a lot of movement-just a big smile*

What is Your 'typical' outfit (clothing), everyday?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In the Winter, if I'm out and about in public, it's almost always denim jeans, a tee shirt, and a cotton sweater. Working around the farm, it's either jeans, a tee shirt, and a heavy hoodie or overalls, a tee shirt, and a heavy hoodie. I've got 4-5 different pairs of work shoes/boots and use the one appropriate for the muck I'm mucking in. In the Summer, it's shorts and the lightest shirt that gets the job done. What's the next improvement/upgrade/change you'd like to make around your farm/home/homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Change? Location.
Upgrade? You bet baby!! It will be a 'peaceful' place!!
Improvement? My budget will probably dictate me choosing a place that will require some sort of 'fix it up'! That's ok! I love to work with my hands!!

Describe "Normal"


----------



## notwyse

I have no idea what...or who normal is. What do you think of when you see yourself in a mirror?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Honestly?
This is going to sound SO arrogant.......


"Dang girl, you still got it"

((Or, like right now, WHOOOO DANG you need to get your roots done)) HA HA

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gosh*, I am still here!

Do Men or women flirt with You often-do You flirt?


----------



## notwyse

Yes they do. And I talk to them too. Its fun...and harmless. My goal is to make everyone I interact with feel better. Do you dress up sometimes?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Not very often, usually for Weddings and Funerals. Other than that, my standard dress is overalls, I cut off the worn ones for summer use*

Do You talk with strangers much when Your out and about?


----------



## BlueJeans

Yes, I do talk to strangers. In check-out lines, waiting rooms, elevators...strangers tell me the most unlikely personal things. No clue why.

What is your favorite Christmas song...? [Yes, I love Christmas. ]


----------



## Twp.Tom

Silent Night*

Did You ever go out and sing Christmas Carols-door to door?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes. Our youth group at Church did when I was in high school. Later I taught the high school class in Sunday School and we went caroling at residences and the local nursing home. The kids whined, but hot chocolate and doughnuts made things all better. Do you have a comfort food when you are not feeling well or are feeling down otherwise?


----------



## arnie

i like spaggiti , but if you tasted my spaggiti sause you'd like spaggiti also i'd bet ; do you ever make chicken n dumplings ,and do you like the pumplings light n fluffy or chewy .


----------



## reneedarley

Alas my culinary education is lacking. I have never eaten pumplings. But they sound chewy
Are there all the extravagant Christmas decorations we see on T.V. in our area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not in my area.....I am WAAAAAAY out in the country. You find those crazy kinds of decorations in 'neighborhoods'.

What is the name of the last person you shook hands with


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders*

The last person I shook hands with, was my Brother (Mike), when I was leaving his Home after having dinner on Thanksgiving, it came along with a 'Thank You For Having me Over;*

Do You Hug all of the Girls/ladies, when You arrive/depart, celebrations with Family and Friends ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No.
I do not hug people I do not 'care' about. 
I don't let just any ole person in my 'space'.
I will hug a "huggy" person. That's the way they are and I don't want to be rude.
But I do not hug people who "hug for show" (so that everyone thinks they are this super caring person when they are not).
And I do not hug 'because I am a girl'.

I really like handshakes!!

Where were you the last time you smiled at a stranger?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I didn't see a stranger yesterday, so it must have been at breakfast on Sunday morning. Are there any vineyards/wineries in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Couple hours south of me......

Do you have your own vines? And do you make jam or wine?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Gee*, I'm sorry late again*, just wild grapes, no vineyards here-there was a stretch of road near where I grew up at that had vineyards, and in the Fall, semi-trucks, would haul tons out of there-the air was so fragrant-one of my best Fall memories* Breathe Deep**, Ahhhhhh


Just this past weekend, at the store-I smile at everyone,almost always-it comes naturally!
You would not believe how many Women.Girls, ladies, even Men, have pushed my extended handshake away, and gave me a big old heartfelt Hug*-Happens to me all the time!

Were You shown a lot of Love and affection, when You were Young, growing up? I was Blessed with lots of Great Family and Friends- And Displaying affection was very normal,customary?


----------



## reneedarley

Mine was a very small family- British stiff upper lip- but I alwas knew the affection was there. Now, like Tom, I often meet and smile at people and by the end of the conversation I am being hugged as if the would never let go. I have been at a market this meeting and now look as if I have had a meeting with a boa- constrictor 
Here so many cars are hauling the Christmas tree home. If, when does yours go up?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mine's in a box in the general area where it is planned to reside for the holidays. I bought a new "fake" tree this year, as everyone didn't like the little scrawny one I had up last year. It should be up by the weekend, or thereabouts. I'm not wasting a pretty day outside to put up a tree inside though. Other than a tree, do you have other decorations around your home for the holidays?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not set up a tree in several Years. 2 years ago, when Deb was dying, I bought a little 18" tree, that I set up on an end table. She asked me to leave the tree on, after the Holiday (She passed Jan5,2013) I have honored her wish, and the tree is still there, lit today***

How important, are the wishes of others, to You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Used to be that I had no boundaries, and others always came before me.
Yeah, old dogs CAN learn new tricks!!!
So we'll see how this "new laura" does!! 

Are you a people pleaser?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I think that would be best answered by those that know me well? I try to be pleasant to everyone, but at times, the Human in me shows-not even close to being perfect.:hair

Do You have a big day Planned?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not too big. I'm going to do some box blade work on the fence line project around the garden, but that will be interrupted to take my BIL to a doctor's appointment. He's on painkillers and my Sis doesn't want him driving. Later tonight we're planning to play trivia for the first time in a while. How close, or far, is the nearest pub or bar to your home?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Sign up for Obama care.
2. Grocery shop
3. Make a ton of phone calls
4. Go to work 

Nearest pub? 15 miles.

Favorite adult drink?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Windsor/Ginger*

Is it "Crime Free', where You live?


----------



## Bret

Crime never rests. Neither do our nations finest that work round the clock here. Thank you.

Real or fake tree?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fake tree. Hate to cut a real one on the place, and the nice bought trees around here are as much or more than the fake one, which I can use for several years. Are you putting up a tree, and if so, colored lights, white lights, or no lights?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, it's a lit palm tree. I actually have 2!!! We decorate with brown balls that look like coconuts!!

Do you have a winter advisory tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,

No, Your post made me check the weather, Looks Like New York State is going to get it though*

What is Your biggest fear?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have faced one of my greatest fears toe to toe, and told it to  off.
Seems to be the mantra these days......facing another fear, and wrestling with it until I subdue it.....
No wonder my shoulder is dislocated!! HA HA

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Frozen Chili*, my freezer is packed full, and I need to make room.It's nice not having to cook everyday*. I will reheat it in a pot on the woodstove, and eat fresh bread with it.

Do You spend much time alone, or are You usually surrounded by people?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Usually surrounded by someone! Either at work, or when I am home, the kids (even though they are officially adults) still live here.

Describe (based upon what's in your mind) what the perfect holiday gathering looks like


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not sure about how perfect it is, but if everyone has good health, shares fun stories, and creates new memories for later fun stories, it's makes for a joyful and contented gathering. Good food and no kids falling from the loft just adds icing to the cake...and if they fall and don't make too big of a splat to clean up, that works too. Do you have pets, and if so, do you buy them holiday gifts?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's looking really peaceful*, Good People, Family and Friends-even Strangers*,Well prepared food, everyone helping, Laughing, feeling good-no sadness,stress or blues!

What is the most difficult physical thing, that You have ever accomplished?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Physically: Birthing 3 babies; one without an epidural.

What is the most difficult thing mentally you have overcome?


----------



## notwyse

To accept myself. To love myself with my flaws. Are you a bit crazy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope. It's everybody else. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. Over the course of a year, which utility bill would you think is your largest/most expensive?


----------



## arnie

electric, my phone is easy , I heat with coal , and my water is free . I grow most of my own food , and make hay for the cows,horse, n goats the farm was paid off years ago . my biggest expence is at the feed store where I buy grain/ feed for too many chickens, the rabbits, ducks, n dogs . do you spend more at the feed store or the grocery ?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh Oh, the mountain and the molehill -the mountain being food to the animals.
Do you awake to the glory of the morning or are you a night raven?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders*

The Morning's Glory usually starts about 5 am here*,and then it keeps gettin' better from there*

What sound do You awake to, on a cold Winters Morn'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The sound of my daughter zipping her lunch box in the kitchen as she gets ready for work.

You?


----------



## reneedarley

No sound, the silence here is comforting in its' magnitude. But as soon as I step outside at this time of year there is a multi- lingual "where's the grub" that brings me back to reality.
I like silence which says everything. How about you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do like 'quiet time' but I also love the sounds of laughter, clinking plates, and the hustle and bustle of a busy commercial kitchen!!

How do you conquer a fear?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's a toughie, as I'm not prone to be fearful. I guess training/practice and objective evaluation would help if I was about to tackle something challenging/fearful. If the fear is over making God angry, that's actually wisdom in disguise. Have you ever read Thoreau's book "Walden"?


----------



## BlueJeans

I hit most of my fears head-on. Unless it's a mouse.

If you could choose another age to be, what would it be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

18
Let's start at 18.
I would have joined the Military.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

40, I had reached my physical peak*-things started breaking down, shortly thereafter*, I am Happy being 54 though*-I made it!

Do You accept help, or would You prefer to do everything Yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends. 
I am so used to doing it myself, it's weird to ask for help.

What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pay Bills
Help a Friend
Continue picking away at my tree-line*(dead/fall)

Do You eat a hearty breakfast before venturing out into the cold to work?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope coffee it is.

Do you talk to God?


----------



## Bret

I Thank the Great One often. Swear at Him now and then.

Any after thanksgiving cravings.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Pumpkin Pie, I had none this year.

Have You had many Boyfriends/Girlfriends, in Your lifetime?


----------



## BlueJeans

Not many at all so far; but my life isn't over yet. 

Do you like muscle-cars?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

(1) More than 10 less than 20..... depending on what the definition of BF is.
If you mean "dating exclusively" boy friend......6 (all before age 23)
If you mean hanging out, some playing just kissy face; add 5 more.(all before age 23)
2 turned into husbands, then ex husbands.........
That's why dating / online dating, etc is so weird........I was never "in" the game, and I have been out of the game, 25 years!!!


(2) OH YES!!!


You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

There was a time I was into muscle cars, but today, if given the choice, I'd rather have a decked out 4x4 3/4 ton diesel truck. If I had to choose a fast car, it would be a Porsche. What was the last manual shift car or truck that you owned and drove regularly?


----------



## Jaclynne

A 1965 Chevy Custom truck named Rosabelle. Still miss that truck, but my bad knee does not miss that clutch pedal.

I'll repeat your previous question that we managed to skip......
"Have you ever read Thoreau's book 'Walden'?"


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I haven't?, but I Googled it and read the synopsis - I will put it on my list of things to read*

Do You have any special plans, for when You are older? (I am going to read more*)


----------



## reneedarley

Twp.Tom said:


> No I haven't?, but I Googled it and read the synopsis - I will put it on my list of things to read*
> 
> Do You have any special plans, for when You are older? (I am going to read more*)


I bought a book in 1976 "country women" It is a self sufficiency hand book but with a diary and poems. Then I read
"I want to live to be
An outrageous old woman
Who is never accused of being 
An old lady
I want to live to have ten thousand lovers
In one love
One 70 year -long-loving-love
there are at least 
two of me
I want to get leaner and meaner
Sharp edged
Color of the ground
Till I discorporate
From sheer joy."
I never forgot that poem, did not understand the meaning completely,
now I am on my way, am even understanding the ten thousand lovers in one love.
Have you poems/quotations that inspire you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

"If You don't succeed at first, try, try, again*"

Do You often have sweet dreams as you sleep?


----------



## reneedarley

Wish I did. I do have a rare recurring nightmare. It has never changed all the years I can remember. 
What kind of chime have you on your door? Here is mine. No-body uses it. Here in JÃ¤mtland people just walk in


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got a door bell, but I shy away from chimes, especially on windy days. What kinds of birds are you seeing around your home now?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cardinals,Blue Jays,Black birds, and the Canadians are still flying by*

I have no chime on the door, but 11 dogs, sound off, when someone arrives*-I don't think any one would venture just walking in? The dogs think its their house*

Do Your dogs 'look out', for You?


----------



## reneedarley

Not I don't know the name of many, Ravens, magpies, blue tits, sparrows, a couple of Swedish I don't know the name of. In the forests the Capercaille are living life dangerously. Saw a red squirrel and a fox this morning.
Ar e you going to any Christmas Markets.? I will be spinning at one tomorrow. Here is a photo from last year.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I may attend the Christmas Craft Show, up at the town hall*-It is always a good one, and the people are very nice-I get to meet almost everyone there, and I enjoy seeing what everyone has made*

Are folks already beginning to say' Merry Christmas'-where You live?


----------



## sustainabilly

I haven't gotten out and around much since Thanksgiving so I haven't heard many Christmas greetings. I mostly hear that stuff from the ladies at the grocery store. The guys at the hardware store are kind of the tight-lipped sort, LOL.

Once your Christmas list of presents for others is complete, do you ever see something else that makes you think, _Wow! I bet they would love that!,_ and you have to tell yourself, "No, that's enough for this year."?

ETA: That fence in your pic, Renee. That is the coolest fence! I know it's country simple, but maybe that's part of it's allure. Of course, it's practical, functional, and made on the farm. But, the builder could have just made a simple fence to serve the same purpose. That design seems to have been conceived by someone with an exceptional eye for the simple artistry that blends with the natural world so well. I love it.


----------



## Bret

reneedarley said:


> Not I don't know the name of many, Ravens, magpies, blue tits, sparrows, a couple of Swedish I don't know the name of. In the forests the Capercaille are living life dangerously. Saw a red squirrel and a fox this morning.
> Ar e you going to any Christmas Markets.? I will be spinning at one tomorrow. Here is a photo from last year.
> 
> What treats do you make for Santa?


Santa needs an Aleve. He's been working himself to the bone already. I like his suit and lantern plus the sleigh and willow fence.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not a single Merry Christmas down here yet, but maybe because it is so warm and not very "Christmassy".

I almost never get the perfect gift on the first try or as an afterthought, but I keep trying. Got my granddaughter a compound bow last year in an attempt to get her off the computer/phone and out in the real world. She hasn't used it once. She was into the "Hunger Games" stuff too. 

How often do you hear airplanes when you are outside working at your home/farm/homestead?


----------



## reneedarley

Wow, I would have loved a compound bow
Never hear planes -the occasional helicopter, forestry, rescue or ambulance With an elderly population the ambulance helicopter is kept busy.
How far do you have to a hospital? we're not bad, about 80 miles


----------



## arnie

though there is a dr's office in my little town the doctor is only there parttime ; its about 45 mins =hour drive to the hospital on theses small twisting roads, but theres lots of wild birds here blue birds n jays cardnials . the doves eat with my chickens and the giant hawks try to eat them ,the wild turkeys follow the cows there are also the thieveing starlings and crows ; the mocking birds , whiperwhills announce the end of day the screech and hoot owls come out at night ,theres some birds that make a nest on my porch every spring from moss I just call them pee wee birds as that is what they call me . robins raise a couple broods under the mallases shed leaveing before cane cutting time I keep the humming bird feeer filled all summer to keep them near . no Christmas wishes yet but the small town had its parade and I saw our local santa ride by on a house drawn wagon . and my dogs often out of site sleeping in the barn or under the porch are ever vigalint in there work watching over the homestead and I though rarely under foot no varmits are allowed children and friends are welcomed yet evil doers better beware . have you ever wondered how dogs n horses can tell if some one has a good intentions ?


----------



## reneedarley

Your posts are always so cheerful Arnie. I always imagine you chuckling and not stopping for breath when you are writing.
I often wonder how animals think. They are so different in character as humans. When my stallion was driven up here the waggoner said, "I'll take him out Missie- he is a real handful" I wass urprised but agreed when he opened the trailer door. Then Magic, the stallion saw me and calmed completely. It was is he was saying "Why didn't you tell me I was going home?"
Oh, what to ask? Hm- Regional specialities for Christmas.? My favourite is the Danish Ris`a l'amande .


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
The regional specialties around here, are cookies*-Christmas Cookies of all kinds. Kolachi, Sugar cookies, pecan tarts,peanut butter,macaroons,.....
What is Your favorite Christmas Cookie?

*And You must leave a few out, on the table, for Santa*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Butter cream sandwich.
Basically 2 sugar cookies with a glob of buttercream icing in the middle!!

What would you NOT give up, for Peace?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Very good one Laura!, I can't think of anything right now? We should strive for Peace at any cost?-Ok, here: 'I would never give up, who I am, for anything-I hope that doesn't sound 'selfish'-but that's all I can come up with?

How about You?


----------



## notwyse

I would not give my son. All else I would sacrifice if it was true , lasting, world peace. What do you think you can do to change the immediate world you live in?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Share my smile, goodwill, and passion for life, with all that I come into contact with*

You?


----------



## notwyse

I try to be the oil on troubled waters. The diplomat. My brothers keeper. A true friend. What teacher changed your thinking....and how?


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Principle, in 7th grade, I was sent to the office, for some sort of classroom infraction, and He shook his head and told me, "Tom, I don't think paddling You, will make any difference in Your behavior",(finally, someone that understood me)*) then we sat down and talked about things I should change within myself, to make Life better. Rest in Peace Mr. V.*

Did You attend Private School?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, there were no private schools within 40 miles of here when I was growing up. Atlanta had several; most were associated with a Church or Synagogue. When you were learning to read, did your school use a particular series of books, like Dick and Jane or Alice and Jerry?


----------



## reneedarley

I had a hard time learning to read !!!!as I could read before I started school and the teacher didn't like that. No, we didn't have a set of books if i remember correctly. The next grade teacher was very understanding and borrowed books from the library in town for me to read.
When did you learn a second language?


----------



## arnie

suppose i'v never learned another language completely though I learned to communicate in differint dialects leaveing the Southern US farm to live in a northern US city while very young .I remember dick n jane readers and in public school many of the other children got to go ; the catholic (polish n Spanish, itailian) got to leave on wendsdays and the greeks on fridays ,jews got days off all to go church schools ;the poor teachers had to try to teach us all proper English ,as I learned to speak the urban American (a blend of all of these into a slang that changed rapidly ) and was forgotten rabidly as well. I could usally get the gest of most conversation of the polish and Spanish workers later in life catching one of these slang blended words now n then. now living in the SE US I often have to bend my ears some what to understand what is being said . at the drs. office last week I had to answer several questions, and while checking out I over heard one nurse ask the other why did she interview me so long . she ansuered in her southern drawal "did you hear his accent ? bless his heart I just liked to hear him talk " . where you live do the natives consider you to have a forien accent ?


----------



## reneedarley

I live in Sweden so the natives think I am Danish (until I start speaking Danish which they find difficult to understand) When in Denmark they think I come from Iceland because of my Northern Yorkshire dialect. At home they don't realise I am a Tyke because my languages are so mixed. But I manage
Have you ever written a book?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Provided some material for a couple of technical books, and I wrote most of (and edited all of) several policy and procedures manuals. None of it ever made any best seller list. :facepalm: When I was very young I wanted to write a comic strip, and my classmates actually liked some of the stuff I wrote. Since I couldn't even draw a decent stick figure, I had to give that passion up. Have you ever written any poetry or songs (or attempted to)?


----------



## reneedarley

Only at school. Someone did many, many years ago write a song in my honour. I can't even remember it. And it definitely didn't make the charts :facepalm:
My daughter phoned yesterday and said she was making my favourite Christmas decoration. Oranges with patterns made from pushing cloves into them, then hung up on red ribbons
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sIBNuYojHyw/UqjNUdtF0zI/AAAAAAAAAk0/B1VepGb5vOs/s320/IMG_2362.jpg
Do you have those?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
No I don't have these oranges, but I really like them,very nice Renee* Here we have all sorts of decorations , the homemade ones have always been my favorites-they bring back good memories of the past*

Do You have a fire going, on this crisp Autumn day*


----------



## reneedarley

Cold winter morning I have in the living room but the kitchen chimney needs work on it so I am not using it this season. Drinking lots of beverages instead.
In Scandinavia Christmas begins with the first Sunday of advent when the first advent candle is lit on the wreath. Here is Sweden people light this sort of decoration in their windows.When does it begin in the U.S.A? (the photo is from the local museum yesterday


----------



## Twp.Tom

The retailers kick- off the The Christmas season , the week before Halloween it seems. The Celebration of Christmas begins Christmas Eve, and carries through to New Years day*, then most people begin ordering seeds, and counting the weeks until Spring(most people?)-*This is the way, our family celebrated the season*, We would always attend midnight Mass too*.

Many people live in the present*, what would You like to be doing right now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sitting at a closing table!!!

Do you send and receive a TON of christmas cards?


----------



## reneedarley

Getting on with the housework instead of dreaming . But luckily there is time for both. Your Christmas seems more like the British. Here, St.Stephen's day everything is being torn down and presents being s---ped at the shops. Sad.
Do you then have the 12 days of Christmas?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have not sent out Christmas cards during the last 4 years. I used to send them every year. When I fell ill, 4 years ago, during the pre-Holiday season, I stopped. I make a lot of Phone calls, Visit friends and family, and participate/celebrate the Season, by Sharing time, with those I Love*

We do have the 12 days of Christmas!, I have forgotten some of the words, Now this song will be in my head today-my favorite part: "Five Golden Rings"!

Have any of Your Dreams came true?


----------



## unregistered358895

Yes. I am very lucky that my husband and I both think dreams are important. Now I'm an author, and he owns his own business (that I help run). We've been doing both about 6 years.

What is something you're doing now that a younger "you" had never dreamed of?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sitting still*, 

Do You have boundless energy?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not boundless, but ample. Whenever I talk to family and friends about "stuff" I'm doing around the farm, they seem impressed. My siblings and I measure it against what Dad and Mom were able to accomplish with much less in the way of wherewithal/resources, and we feel humbled. We certainly climbed up in life on their backs. What's one thing your Dad and/or Mom taught you that still guides/governs how you run your life today?


----------



## unregistered358895

"Everyone else's happiness is more important than yours." Maybe not the best thing that has ever stuck with me?

What lesson do you hope sticks with your children?


----------



## arnie

family ties are important stick together , help each other , don't worry about keeping up with the jones . we are here for them, no matter what you can always come home . I often wondered about people who had no family no home base . I seem to always have had the option to return to a welcome home . supported a large family and had their support . my youngest brother once asked if he could come visit for a while , I was kind of astonished with his asking permishion and ansuered my home is not mine but owers. are you close with several generations of your family


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, we're a close knit bunch, but with only one Aunt left, all of my siblings, and first cousins (me too) are now at the top (or bottom) of the pile. That just doesn't seem possible. Have you ever visited the Pearl Harbor Memorial on Oahu?


----------



## Jaclynne

No, but I thought about it several times today, and read some stuff about it on internet. I think its important we not forget those things.

Are you participating in any kind of Christmas music this season?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. But if I do it will be Michael Boo-Blay (don't know how to spell his last name!)

Do you use natural remedies (essential oils / herbs?)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I have never used essential oils? But I have used certain Herb's, most of my life*

Do You recall, in the Morning, if You have had a restless nights sleep?


----------



## notwyse

Yes. If I am very stressed it translates to sleep deprivation. Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

NO. I do not like the feeling of falling.......

How often do you 'dream' (nightmare or good dream)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

*Quite often, this is where I get some of my best ideas(I know this is debatable) When it is quiet, or I am working alone, I daydream often. May sound weird, but this is when I have the best conversations with God, and Myself. 

What is something that You find "unexplainable"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Certain Mental Illnesses 
God's Love
Maternal Instinct.

What is the worst thing a teacher / school counselor / principal ever said to you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I remember a teacher, frustrated, asking me if I was 'stupid'? (I didn't think I was?), in retrospect, it was insignificant, considering some of my statements at that time?

Do You enjoy making eye contact, with most everyone You pass? -Smiles too?


----------



## unregistered358895

No. I have to force myself to.

What is the chore you dislike the most?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Cleaning up messes that I've made in haste; You know, spilled milk, spaghetti sauce off the ceiling, dinner off the floor....

Are You clumsy, or 'poetry in motion' (I feel a lil' bit of both'*)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Definitely not poetry in motion, but I'm not overly clutzy either, unless I act in haste/get in too big of a rush. Do you chew any type of gum?


----------



## arnie

just not a chewer though on occasion I will use spearmint or the like as a breath freshener .I live in what used to be tobacco growing country ; many of the locals smoke and or chew /dip sniff (UCK). luckily I stopped smoking when I was 22 and never chewed trying to work on equipment or autos with my couisin is a risky endauver to say the least ,as the tabbackie pouch comes out before the tool box . have you ever used tabbaco


----------



## notwyse

Nope. Unless the puff my dad gave me as a kid counts. Do you have a vice?


----------



## sustainabilly

No. We, pretty much, try to live by an egalitarian philosophy in this home. Oh, that kind of vice. I'll take the 5th for 200 please, Alex.

For most of our lives, and generally speaking, the normal progression of learning is that the younger ones learn from the older ones. What, if anything, have you learned from a younger person that gave you an Aha! moment-like feeling?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Watching the grandchildren dragging bait across the bottom of the pond, reeling it erratically, and catching big cats*

What is Your favorite hobby?


----------



## reneedarley

It may sound daft but I cannot differentiate between my hobbies and my way of living.
Talking about cats- a lynx took one of my big lambs a couple of weeks ago.Did a lot of damage to one of my my dogs as well but luckily she has 9 lives European lynx are big. Do you have problems with predators?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I was losing little goats right and left last Summer, but I could find no blood sign or tracks. They just seemed to have vanished. I now think it was an eagle, and a neighbor a couple of miles away (by the way the eagle flies) says he has seen its nesting area. Do you have any new predators or varmints that have migrated to your area?


----------



## notwyse

We put a pond in. That put water in a new spot as this is desert. Build it ....and they come. So watching "antiques roadshow". If you had an heirloom you loved but found it was worth a lot of money would you sell it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends. If the money was going to be used in a very positive way that would impact a person life for the better? you bet. I'm weird. I really don't get attached to things.

Do you color your hair?


----------



## Bret

Twp.Tom said:


> I remember a teacher, frustrated, asking me if I was 'stupid'? (I didn't think I was?), in retrospect, it was insignificant, considering some of my statements at that time?
> 
> Do You enjoy making eye contact, with most everyone You pass? -Smiles too?


My teachers didn't have to ask me if I was stupid. One tried to shake the stupid out of me when I was in the second grade. I pasted the wrong sentence, cut out of a book with round scissors, under the wrong picture. To this day, I cannot wall paper.

Funny how you never forget those scenes and they play on your big mental screen flawlessly for the rest of your life. We each have the starring roll in our lives and walk the red carpet trail continually. Insignificant is huge. Near and far, we are the same persons.


----------



## notwyse

Yes laura. For years and years. Been most colors. At some point I will give up and be white. Or whatever it is. Do you ever dress up?


----------



## BlueJeans

Dress up? I have and I can. It just requires a very important reason...which I haven't acknowledged recently. 

Do you remember your first kiss?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like it happened yesterday......that was (cough cough) 35 years ago!!

You?


----------



## BlueJeans

I do !!! 55 yrs ago. :v

Same question.


----------



## Twp.Tom

No I don't? My kissing pre-dates my memory, I have always enjoyed affection*, so I have had lots of practice. Been out of the mix now for a couple of years-really looking forward to my next 'real one'*.

If there were a 'kissers' hall of fame, could You be in it*?


----------



## notwyse

Maybe.....I'll never tell. Can you can catch a fish with your hands


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

As an individual, I've never caught a fish with my hands, but working as a team, I caught a 20+ pound bass by hand once. I maneuvered a pontoon boat into position and held the other person's slacks/belt while they reached over and plucked the dead fish from the water. Thing stunk to high heaven. What's the last thing you did, that after doing it, you thought to yourself "Why did I do that"?


----------



## reneedarley

I have trouble with left and right, pull and push, backwards and forwards, especially when nervous. There had been a car accident and a policeman beckoned me forward, Being nervous -I backed - into another police car. No damage and they were very understanding 
I am feeling lazy today so I will pass the question on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Passed on a promotion at work.

Are your ears pierced?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning-sorry I'm late*- No ear piercings here, When I was Younger , the only men that pierced their ears were sailors, and guys who liked other guys-and I have a hard time thinking of it as something masculine or necessary. Just seems strange to me*, I have many Male friends that do, but I just don't think its for me? My nephew is making a living piercing people- https://www.facebook.com/bodyant


I was sharpening a saw blade last week, with gloves on, and cut my finger a little bit*-just a scratch-and I said to myself 'why'd You do that?

Do You find that You eat more/more often, when it is cold-to create body heat of course*?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am that odd bird that loses weight in the winter!! 

How many coats / jackets do you own?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Lol*-too many to count, I really don't need all of them-I will donate them some day*. I have many different style and weight Carhart's, along with many denim jackets and chore coats. I have always bought new jacket to wear in public, and once they become worn/stained/ripped, I turn them into 'work coats'*

Do You wear gloves often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I keep (and use) about as many pairs of work gloves as I do reading glasses, all types. Mostly I wear thin leather gloves, but son #2 has been encouraging me to try some synthetic gloves for added dexterity. Do you keep and use surgical gloves around the house/farm?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep, in the kitchen and in the garage, and in all 50/11 first aid kits!!

Do you use a kitchen sponge?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, I use sponges, but I'm a little leery of the germs they could harbor, so I change them out often. Sometimes I run the old ones through a dishwasher cycle (after a little bleach soak), dry them out, and put them in the rotation for future use. How much milk do you consume on an average day?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

At least 1/4 cup.

How often do you dust/clean behind furniture?


----------



## sustainabilly

Not as often as I should, I'm afraid. :ashamed: Used to be more often, but with getting busier, it sorta slips between the cracks.

I'm learning how to make homemade yogurt. (Thanks, TraciInTexas!) What new skill would you like to learn in this coming year?


----------



## Bret

out of sync.

bret


----------



## arnie

with the dairy goat population going up ; I may tackle cheese making . with several gadgets in my kitchen mixers, grain grinder which is your favorite recently I really liked the bread maker ,but i'm moveing it into second place with the fully automatic ice cream maker being #1 now . what is your favorite kitchen helper or tool ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Late Arnie: Probably use the microwave more than anything else, for quickly re-heating soups and the like. The crock pots gets a lot of use in the Winter, making the soup I reheat in the microwave. Last night I finished off a big batch of chili, which will be supper for many nights.

Given the age of the calves, I doubt it happens in the coming year, but hopefully soon thereafter I'll try to make some cheese. The little Jersey calf is a huge pet, and if her milk sac develops as it should, I can make a milk cow out of her and then use the milk for cheese and butter. Now, butter I've churned plenty of times when I was little and the electric churn was on the blink. 

My humidifier is a kettle on the wood stove. I do keep two dehumidifiers going in the Summer which allows me to keep the AC set a couple of degrees higher.

Have you ever milked a cow, goat, or sheep?


----------



## Bret

Only a quarter to relieve some pressure and help a calf start. 

Ever made ice cream from fresh whole milk? On my bucket list.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes, when I was a kid. Easy for mom to use kid power when the reward is ice cream, . Not lately though.

I read a lot more in the coldest part of winter. What do you do?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I read more in the Winter also, and when I travel I tend to read. In the Summer, there's too much other fun stuff to do around here. What's the last youtube you watched for instructional purposes?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, I am going to answer both as I was looking for a photo when you replied
In winter I haul water.








A video? Oh it was one about how to kiss. It was for a joke but I couldn't find one that was suitable. (They also got more and more dubious so I quickly gave up) :facepalm:
How long is your winter? Ours is from 5-7 months.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Guess it depends upon what you define as Winter Renee. We have three months with average highs in the low 50'sF and average lows in the low-mid 30'sF (December-February, with January being the coldest). Last Winter we had several snow/ice storms and many nights in the zero to single digits Fahrenheit. We had maybe 2-3 weeks total of temps that did not get above freezing. This year we've been up and down on temps, mostly up. While January is our coldest month, the biggest snows I've seen have been in March, at the tail end of Winter. Once we got three feet with drifts much higher than that. What is the heat source for your home, and what is your total annual heating cost (estimated)?

(Sorry you couldn't find the kissing link you wanted Renee, but I thought that was kinda' like riding a bicycle...you don't ever forget how to do it.)


----------



## reneedarley

In those months the temp goes down to below freezing. Jan. Feb. It is around 14-minus 4F but can dip to minus 40. Then we have the spring winter when the sun comes back and the Swedish begin sunbathing in the snow. 
Do you often ride a bicycle?


----------



## notwyse

Not often...as my favorite hard Rock has taken to not staying in gear. And now it has two flats and I haven't fixed them yet. The gear thing could be it's end. Have you ever done a long backpack?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Longest for me was 42 miles over three days in Zion NP which included a lot of elevation changes. Did you play baseball and/or softball growing up, and if so, did you ever get a strawberry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

yes, and yes!
I loved playing ball!!

Did you run track in school?


----------



## reneedarley

Had to but didn't like it. When I got to college and started cross country orientation running (compass work) I was hooked. I will never forget the thrill of one hard night run looking towards the summit of Penyghent on a fresh Autumn morning, just as the sun came over the top.https://www.google.se/search?q=penyghent+walk&biw=1200&bih=661&tbm=isch&imgil=XJakkAlLp_1XsM%253A%253BBXF1g514-SsVoM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.happyhiker.co.uk%25252FMyWalks%25252FYorkshireDales%25252FPen-y-GhentandPloverHill%25252FHiking%2525252520Pages%2525252520-%2525252520Pen-Y-Ghent%2525252520and%2525252520Plover%2525252520Hill.htm&source=iu&pf=m&fir=XJakkAlLp_1XsM%253A%252CBXF1g514-SsVoM%252C_&usg=__60fIfWL67OizppGamsM6hQUN8nc%3D&ved=0CCkQyjc&ei=NlSJVLjXMay27gazhYGQBA#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=XJakkAlLp_1XsM%253A%3BBXF1g514-SsVoM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.happyhiker.co.uk%252FMyWalks%252FYorkshireDales%252FPen-y-GhentandPloverHill%252FPen-Y-Ghent%252520cliffs.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.happyhiker.co.uk%252FMyWalks%252FYorkshireDales%252FPen-y-GhentandPloverHill%252FHiking%252520Pages%252520-%252520Pen-Y-Ghent%252520and%252520Plover%252520Hill.htm%3B500%3B362
To me nature is like bubbly champagne. How would you describe it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I consider nature, a vast wonder.

Do unexpected things often happen to You, Like finding something, when Your not looking?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh, all the time. Trouble is, the only thing I don't find, is what I am looking for.
Which meat do you eat most?. I seldom eat meat but if I do it is usually mutton.


----------



## Twp.Tom

*It used to be Beef,$ very rarely now, next is pork, followed by fish, and then chicken.

Whats for breakfast*?


----------



## reneedarley

I've forgotten that was 5 hours ago Do you sometimes eat too much?
I normally stop before I am "full"
Full is a difficult word - In Danish it means drunk, in Swedish ugly!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Rarely.....I normally stop before I am full.

Is the sun predicted to shine at your house today?


----------



## arnie

thank goodness "IT'S SUNNY OUT TODAY "!!! after a week of rain snow and cloudy skys it sure cheers one up a bit . with livestock to feed and shocialize with / milk , gardening for the table . comeing from a family of farmers and in the building trades. much of my life has been spent out side ; with mother nature or a noisey dusty / muddy jobsite . how much is a doe's a change in the weather affect your average day ? from just chucking an extra log on the fire and checking out whats on net flix , open an umbrella on the wy to the car ;to putting on full covering rain gear pulling ur hat down and hitting it regaurdless ? ( why did I think that patching that hole in the tractor seat exposeing the foam was not important last summer )


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The weather dictates a lot of my activity around here. I try to plan indoor chores on rainy days, like laundry or bookkeeping. In the Winter, I like to cut firewood on sunny, cold, still days. Yesterday I wanted to run a string between corner posts to mark the location for some brace posts (and maybe some line posts too), but it was so windy, the string wouldn't hold still. :facepalm: Other than the state/province/nation where you live, what auto license plate/tag are you most likely to see on vehicles?


----------



## reneedarley

Norway, I am 70miles from the border.
How old id your house? mine is from the 1850's.


----------



## Jaclynne

My house is quite young compared to yours Renee. Mine was built in 1962.

Is there anything you would change about your house if you could with compromising style or historical integrity?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I kinda' like it fine as is. There are certainly some mistakes/"idiot"scyncracies if you look closely enough, but it's homey and warm on this chilly day. Did you have (or have access to) a tree house growing up?


----------



## homefire2007

Yes, had a treehouse, didn't know it then but it was therapy. Every kid should have access to one. I pondered the great mysteries of the world (boys, my annoying sisters and algebra). Always felt refreshed and ready to tackle the world afterwards  Did you have a favorite spot to get away and think when you were a child?


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes. When we lived in PA, there was a hut next to the field we kids used for sandlot football. But my mom could never keep me inside for long, so mostly my spot was wherever I was walking or riding my bike.

When I was young, my friends and I were almost always allowed to go on all day fishing or weekend camping trips that were hardly ever supervised by adults. Often, the spots were miles and miles outside of town. We rode our bikes till we saw a spot we liked near a stream or in someone's woods and just set up camp. It was a grand adventure. I think our moms actually looked forward to getting us out from underfoot, LOL.

Was it that way for you too?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yep Karl, we had the 'French Creek', and "Palmers pond', and 'Westpark Rd."- any one who grew up in my town-would know these places, they were all -'back in the woods'* All of us Boys seemed to enjoy more leniency, than the Girls. We brought our dogs along, our fishing poles, bb guns, hand made spears-it was like 'Little Rascals', a gang of kids.

Favorite wintertime recreation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hockey
Winter's ONLY redeeming quality.

You?


----------



## reneedarley

I tend to hibernate in the winter. With 5 hours daylight at the moment I tend to follow the natural life cycle and sleep more in winter - so I think maybe my favourite activity is snuggling in bed with my hot water bottle
But I do enjoy spinning yarn in front of the open fire in the evening








Are you ticklish? I am not (Ihhh that stiff British upper lip again):whistlin:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*,

Yes, I tickle very easily, if You tickle me too much, I may trickle?

How do You wake up, alarm clock, internal clock, noises?


----------



## reneedarley

I sleep light, wake every couple of hours - doze of again and wake "for real" at the time I need to rise.
What task do you spend most time on during the day? At the moment for me, at this time of year, it is carrying water for my animals


----------



## BlueJeans

For me, different days...different tasks.

Are you set in your ways?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I suppose that I may be?, I do strive to be flexible though, Life always seems to go better that way*

What is a major change, that You would like to see in Your Life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Geographical.
AND
To be delivered from all hate, anger, vengance, and replace it with agape love!
In no particular order!

You?


----------



## sustainabilly

I've found so few people who know the meaning of, much less use, the word agape in terms of the kind of bond it signifies. That is truly refreshing, Laura. Shows you explore, rather than simply glossing over. But, I reckon I kinda-sorta already figured that, LOLOL.

My biggie would have to be a positive change in my employment status.

Do you currently have a homemade Christmas present that you want to keep for sentimental reasons, but isn't really that good looking? Maybe even down right ugly? As in one of those ubiquitous, ugly Christmas sweaters, for instance?


----------



## reneedarley

Well,mine is beautiful. It is a candle made 20 years ago by my daughter ( she was 6). It depicts the castle, briars and sleeping beauty. There are apples on the briars. I asked her, why the apples? She replied but Mam, the thorns are sharp. She needs the apples. They are so pretty and sweet. That candle gets me through life.
















Do you make a lot of presents yourself


----------



## arnie

thinkin bout it I guess so . i like to give away honey , mallases ,blackberrys , and peaches .even wine . all home canned by me . in hopes that often distant friends will have a part of me at the table as they celibrate at family dinner time . are you sending out lots of Christmas cards ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nope, not a one. I try to send out birthday cards and sometimes a sympathy card or note if I cannot speak to a friend or family member directly. Do you have a saying/motto/poem/song/parental lesson that you sometimes have to recite to yourself as a reminder to avoid problems or mistakes?


----------



## arnie

when doing carpentry I will say measure twice cut once.how bout you ?


----------



## reneedarley

I take, re take , and re, re-take measurements and still get it wrong.
The mathematical side of my brain is very weak. Compass work when younger helped and now I do Sudoku every day to exercise numbers.
Have you "handicaps " that you have to work on?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes I've tried my very best, to confront things that challenge me,the biggest challenge-dealing with my 'self'.

In the Winter months, do You find Yourself going to sleep , and waking up earlier than usual?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No......My work schedule dictates that!!

Have you changed your furnace filter recently?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You know, I need to do that as it's been a while. While it doesn't get much of a workout in the Winter, it filters a lot of air in the Summer with the AC. Just don't like crawling around under the house as much as I did when I was younger. We're supposed to get up into the low to mid 60's today with full sun. What's the weather like in your area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

*Cloudy, a high of 37, and a low of 36. -pretty close to normal for 12/13/14*

Are there any elaborate Christmas Light displays near Your area?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

These guys won $100K for local schools with their light show:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4FUBbqwkj4[/ame]
Not sure what I think about it, but I guess it was for a good cause. Haven't been by their house this year, but I guess the show still goes on. Do you remember the first (or last) movie you saw at a drive in theater?


----------



## sustainabilly

Kind of. I'm sure the first was one of the early James Bond movies; not sure which, though. We used to go as a family when I was very young. As far as the last, sitting in the back row at the drive-in with a date, friends in other cars, and a 1/4 barrel of beer in the back of a VW bus, was more important than whatever was on the screen, LOL.

Tonight is the peak night of the Geminid meteor shower that's going on right now. I spent quite a while outside last night looking, but didn't see anything. Too many trees, bummer. But it _was_ a gorgeous night to see the stars. Now, tonight I'm socked in with clouds. :awh: I'll never get to see a shooting star. 
Did you get to see any? It's supposed to be visible everywhere but Antarctica.


----------



## reneedarley

No it was overclouded but I have seen several shooting stars.
Do you bake your own bread? I almost always bake my own but I do like the traditional Swedish flat bread when I am at markets. The creamy one on the right has pea flour whilst the darker one has blood mixed in it.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

No, I don't bake bread*-but The Amish Ladies , down the road do, every Saturday-it comes out of the oven at noon*. They make a soft wheat, and it is so good, warm out of the oven*. I would like to learn, and begin baking myself-but I enjoy supporting the local bakers*

What would You like to learn?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baking bread and cheese making are on my wish list, and I haven't given up on Spanish yet. Looking back on the year at this point, what's one thing that sticks out as a nice accomplishment, something you wanted to do and finally got 'round to it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Staining the decks. MAN do they look nice. The whole time I was power washing and staining I thought to myself "why didn't I do this sooner!!"

When is the last time you bought a new outfit?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Gosh, it's been years. At the condo in town, I had "work" clothes, mostly wool suits and button down shirts. At the homestead I had "farm" clothes, mostly denim jeans and heavy cotton shirts. There was a large number of sweaters and polo shirts at both places. I was able to "smush" them all into my closet at the farm, but to buy anything new, I'd have to throw away something that is still perfectly all right. According to my DNA test, I have too much Scottish ancestry to do that.  What's the oldest article of clothing that you own?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have a Levis denim jacket, that I bought back in 1980, and I inherited some sportcoats, and overcoats, that are much older than that, from my Dad-when he passed.

Whats the cost of gasoline, where You buy gas?($2.39/gal and falling here!)


----------



## reneedarley

I haven't bought any diesel for a while as I am hibernating. But I do know the prices are falling, probably for a while yet .
Anyone on a health diet to get ready for Christmas - or even better because it is a sensible thing to do?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes , A very special Lady*, has been sharing some healthy eating habits with me*-and I am determined to take better care of myself*.

Did You plan on being where You are today?, or did Life just lead You here*?


----------



## reneedarley

Interesting reply Keep up the good work Tom.
To tell the truth, moving to my present location is the first time I have thought seriously about what I was doing instead of drifting. I think that is why JÃ¤mtland suits me so well.
Do you purchase books or borrow from the library?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I go to the library, if I need a certain book, or information that is not available online, I do not buy many books?

What was Your first job?(employment)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My first job was at a little country store and included tasks like pumping gas, stocking shelves, loading feed, and listening to all the old men gripe about taxes and share local gossip. Are there any round abouts/traffic circles near where you live (actually getting a few down here now)?


----------



## arnie

I guess so .they are calling them by passes to avoid going through the center of town . I bought a bunch of navel oranges (the kind that only seem to be around this time of year )n apples at the produce market saterday . is there a type of fruit or candy that you always have this time of year ?


----------



## notwyse

I love the citrus. Stuffed date candy was a holiday tradition growing up. Do you like to make homemade gifts for family?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm the opposite of talented when it comes to arts or crafts, so I rarely make gifts for friends and family. Some of the favorite gifts I have received were hand made though, most by my Mom. Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## reneedarley

Unfortunately no. Neither am I very good at singing. But I am good at swearing in several languages. Especially as this morning when a cow stood on my foot.
Now it is snowing, and the weather with you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Ouch!-Your not supposed to put Your foot under there?
43, drizzle, damp, going up to 50 today*
Do You have an ice pack, and do You use it often?:facepalm:


----------



## reneedarley

I didn't put my foot under- the cow put it's foot over. I haven't used an ice pack since I dropped a frozen joint of pork on my foot and broke my big toe:thumb: I've been sort of suspicious of the benefits of ice since then.
Do you enjoy winter sports? The ski centres here have been open for a month now


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's always the poor cows fault. Poor bovines get blamed for all the world's ills. I do enjoy downhill skiing in good snow, and I think I would enjoy snowmobiling...but that's probably not a sport. Have you ever used a sauna?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Saunas and hot tubs make me physically ill. Not sure why? I guess I over heat?

Have you ever gone on vacation alone?


----------



## notwyse

Yes. Seems like I do more often than not. Lots of exploration/ camping/hiking trips. Are you an optimist or a pessimist?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every cloud has a silver lining....And I (usually) will find it!!

Have you ever vacationed at the beach, on your own?


----------



## arnie

no beach vacation since a bunch of friends n I went to spring break in florida many moons ago ,but i'v vacationed in the hills many times alone till I finnaly moved here . to you is a vacation a chance to relax in peace n quiet, or to hit the nightlife and party . when younger it seemed all important to work all season so you could go all out in a week long bash ; yet now solitude and peace in nature is the reward .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When I travel, it is usually to see new places and people/culture (especially the places). If I'm just wanting a break for a rest or to get away from Winter, I'll usually try to find a good deal on a cruise. Tampa, Port Canaveral, and Charleston are all easy day drives from here. Do you have any special holiday travel plans for this year?


----------



## reneedarley

I have a very tight annual schedule. I am tied to the farm because of my animals but am very lucky that I have a good friend who looks after things so I can go to markets in Denmark and visit family in England once a year. Also I need to work it out this summer as it seems it is going to change my lifestyle pretty drastically:sing:
I suppose I have always been a homesteader, and you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

It depends on Your definition of Homesteader, I did not delve into animal husbandry, until later in life, but I have been growing some of my own fruit, and vegetables-since I was a young boy, and I have always considered my place of residence as 'the homestead'. I think of myself an 'evolving homesteader'. Visiting this Forum, inspires me, to try things differently, as far as being more self reliant. -You all, have some great ideas, and advice, besides being so friendly, this forum is like an informal classroom, and real life, is where I get to try things out*.

Is there something in Your Lifestyle, that You hope to change....new job, girlfriend/boyfriend/eating habits, new hobby....?


----------



## reneedarley

I think you are fishing Mr. Tom.  Yes, I might take up a new hobby, angling!!!!!


----------



## reneedarley

I seem to have trouble posting my question so I will try again. Do you have a favourite colour ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not really. There are a lot of reds, greens, and tans around the place, and I like them. However, if I were starting the house over again, it could just as easily be a lot of gray and silver, which would be better in my climate most of the time. Do you use plantings to help deal with heat and cold around your home, like trees for shade or wind breaks?


----------



## Bret

Cobalt blue for reasons I don't even know. I own nothing that is this color. Do you see all colors?


----------



## arnie

I do and often more than i'd like . could you keep honey Bees ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have kept honey bees, but it's been years. Mites got my last hive, and I decided to forego bees until I could give them proper attention. Son #2 absconded with a lot of my bee keeping "stuff", but I still have my Grandfather's smoker, which dates to the late 1800's. Do you use plantings to help deal with heat and cold around your home, like trees for shade or wind breaks?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I planted the poplars around the propane tank to shade in the summer and break the wind in the winter. I planted the maples on property line for quick privacy. I planted the evergreens to break the wind on the southwest corner of the house!! 

Given the choice, would you pick a brand new stick built home, or a 100+ year old home with more hand crafting?


----------



## vicker

I'd be unable to help it. I'd pick the old one, with all it's problems. There is beauty there. More work but, more beauty.
Oops! What is your favorite, and least favorite spice?


----------



## reneedarley

I normally blend spices to get the taste I want.
And to Bret colours are a very interesting subject - though most of us see all colours (or think we do) , we do have different breadth of perception. I have hens s that give eggs with many shades of blue and green. I mix the shades when I sell them. I have asked people how many shades there are, some say 2, 4 the most I have heard is 10. I think maybe that is why I so like the winter landscape - I can see so many nuances in the grey. I also love doing jigsaw puzzles with a lot of sky, just to see the shades of blue.
Do you do jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I had not puzzled, since I was young, then a couple of years ago, while taking my late Wife to radiation therapy, there was a puzzle table in the waiting room. I would return each day, to see the puzzle had got along more and more. One day I was able to put in the final pieces*,(2500 piece)-I knew it would have taken me a long time to accomplish this, but due to the combined effort, of everyone that participated-the puzzles were being completed rapidly! I met some very fine people in that room each day-many of them facing mortality, I'll never forget those visits*

Is there a time or place, that has left a lasting impression on You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Three come to mind this morning (but it's early and the coffee hasn't cleared out the brain fog yet): Reading on the front porch swing growing up at the home place (opened up a broader world for me), listening to the old men grouse and gossip at the little country store where I worked (full of advice, some of it sage and all of it well intended for me), and my first year of college, which was the first time I spent a lot of time away from home (could argue and discuss any topic with my peers, from the Vietnam War to the annual Playboy music poll). 

Are you doing any holiday baking this year?


----------



## arnie

I sure am . ever had a apple butter mallases cake (and i'd do a lot more if I had someone to help and inspire )


----------



## Jaclynne

I have never had such a cake, but I like your little coffee pot, that's cute as can be.

Are you looking forward to the holiday gatherings of friends and family or do you dread the 'crowds'?


----------



## no really

This year definitely looking forward to going home, been working and missing my home. Supposed to leave this weekend for that long flight home.

Gonna eat till I can't move, do you tend to over eat at get togethers?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I way over eat at the family reunion and Thanksgiving, but for Christmas and Easter not so much. Since I've hosted Christmas for the past 7-8 years now, I've toned it down to finger foods and desserts. Everyone seems more than OK with that. What are some good, easy finger foods that you like to make and eat?

(And Arnie, that cake is something else.)


----------



## arnie

how about pulled pork rolled up in tortias painted with Chinese orange sause. and pineapple peach salsa . I made these to bring to a halloeen party as finger food ; they went over great . using the tortillas as wraps made them neat to eat . i'm planning on showing up at my cousins Christmas feast with chicken n dumplings and an not yet settled upon extra wonderful desert . seems gotta participate in a big tado to help ward off a case of homesickness . doe's this happen to you if you don't go to moms on Christmas .


----------



## Jaclynne

Chicken and dumplings sounds wonderful! My Mom was a rather erractic cook, some things hardly edible, and some things fabulous. Her chicken and dumplings were fabulous!
I don't miss the dumplings, I make them just like she did. What I miss is coming in her kitchen door and she'd be singing. She'd catch your hands and dance around the room with you before she said hello. She's been gone a long time now. 
The holidays always make me homesick for all those already gone, like Mom. I need a 'family fix' this time of year.

Do you find you are always expected to bring certain favorites/dishes to every family meal?


----------



## reneedarley

Your Mom sounds like my Mam. Oh boy, was her cooking erratic, and I have inherited her talents:facepalm: Luckily I still have her though it is nearly half a century since I have been home for Christmas. Sounds horrific when I put it that way - but my family has always been the friends around me. Being an erratic chef, I stick to my potato salad when giving. I am also good at baking bread.
In Scandinavia, the main Christmas day is the 24th, with presents being given. So my daughter loved it -presents on Christmas Eve and Christmas day.
I presume that U.S.A. is like Great Britain, midnight mass and festivities beginning on the morning of the 25th?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, much the same as GB. No mass for my family, we go to Christmas Eve Communion service. Pretty much the same thing, just different flavor.

What is your favorite warm drink? Coffee, hot cider, tea, cocoa, or something else?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

My favorite would have to be coffee, I have been diluting it lately-so I can drink more* 

Do You believe in Santa Claus? (I have seen , He's been lurking around the boards*)


----------



## reneedarley

Of course I do and I have been a very good girl this year so I am confident he will fulfill my wishes, why, I even met him last Saturday. I crept up when he was taking a snooze.








I pause before I write this.... but I am so pleased i got those photos. I had tears in my eyes...you see, our Santa has terminal cancer, yet he still had energy to spread happiness to us all. The giving Spirit of Christmas.
Which is your favourite festivity? I think mine is Easter though here, in Sweden , midsummer is very special.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I really like all the Festivities, but one of my favorites has to be the Feast of the Assumption-In Clevelands Little Italy*- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleveland_Feast_of_the_Assumption_Festival
It is held in August, every Summer, and it is an eating extravaganza!(and I like to eat*)
Do You have a favorite type of 'ethnic food'-mine would have to be Italian?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Right now I am crushing on Thai food.......

Do you holler at the TV when watching the news, and the stupidity is SO obvious, it's like an elephant in a 1/2 bath?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry laura*, No I don't holler(even though I feel like it sometimes), but I do laugh out loud at things that I find funny on TV, and even some posts on the Forum***

Would You watch the news more, if it covered all of the good things that happen?

Wow! You answered that fast, I'm sorry for saying I'm sorry* lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I rarely watch the news...(clueless what's going on in the world) but stopped for 30 seconds yesterday and just wanted to puke! 
I get my 'good news' in real life....ask the kids at work how they are doing / what's good in their lives etc.

If you were to meet your life mate today; what is the ONE thing you would like to see?


----------



## no really

One thing I would like to see is a genuine, happy smile.

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Integrity

What's the one thing you DO NOT want to see?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sadness

Do You have festive plans for the weekend-parties, get-togethers, shopping....?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Work tonight 4-close
Work tomorrow 10am-11pm
Sunday catching up on housework and planning my trip!!

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going to stay close to home* tend to things around here, tend my Friends barn animals(they are on vaca), clean this mess of a house!-it's really beginning to look like a bachelors pad!(and I'm not fond of housework!)

Whats the first thing you would share with a new boy/girl friend?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tangible? A meal
Emotional? My dreams / goals
Physical? A genuine, glad to be in your presence not trying to get in your pants, hug.
Spiritual? A mutual love and dedication to the Lord.

You?


----------



## no really

Hard one, really hard! I have a problem with just coming out with personal info. It takes me some time to get to a level of sharing much other than the basics. 

Have you ever dated someone and ended up with a great friend not a romance?


----------



## Jaclynne

I don't think I've ever dated anyone that didn't end up a friend for life. I'm even friends with my ex.

What's the best bit of dating advice that was given you when you first started dating?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't think I received any dating advice at the start, at least none I can remember. A good friend swears by the "two year rule" of dating, meaning you should date someone for at least two years before marrying. Didn't work for her on the last marriage, but she still swears by the rule. What are your thoughts, pro or con, on a prenuptial agreement?


----------



## hawgsquatch

I am all for them....and still very single. I have worked too hard building an early retirement to give half away. I want to keep everything I brought in to a relationship and split anything acquired in a relationship.

I am doing an Italian Christmas dinner this year because I work a double shift that day. is anyone else doing a non traditional meal.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Last night, a good friend invited me to visit for family dinner, Christmas Eve- They are Having Homemade Lasagna*, and I am really looking forward to attending.

Do You call on Friends/Family, that are far away-during the Christmas Season?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do make extra calls during the holidays. This past Fall I got the phone numbers for two high school classmates I have not seen nor talked to in over 30 years. I hope to call them in the coming week to wish them a Merry Christmas...and maybe find out what has happened to them in the last three plus decades. On Facebook, a cousin shared a picture of her in a pedal car she got for Christmas. She said she put about a million miles on that little car. Did you receive a favorite toy for Christmas as a child, one whose memory still lingers to this day?


----------



## arnie

the construction bisness ;often like farming its either feast or famin bad weather ,missed contracts all have effects that work down hill . being the oldest boy in a large family I knew times were tight , there had been a strike most of the season and winter came early so extras under the tree were not expected . when dad told me to come with him to the basement I had no idea that my eyes would see a shiney red bike; a sears roadmaster with a headlight and whitewall tires I can still remember the smell of those fresh rubber tires that dad had pumped up n ready to roll . with the cold n deep snow outside the first ride was barely 20 feet but the best ever . what was your number with your siblings ? I was the second


----------



## Jaclynne

I am the second daughter of four.

Are you close with your siblings?


----------



## arnie

very / we are always looking out for each other . is it imposable to keep a secret in your family ?


----------



## vicker

No, it's very easy, if you just keep your mouth shut.  

What is the funniest thing you've seen in nature?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I was kayaking near Homer, Alaska and saw a sea otter cracking clam shells with a rock. He/she was so nonchalant about it, basically laying on its back going about its business. The memory of it still makes me chuckle. Have you ever been inside a submarine?


----------



## vicker

No, but I once had a girlfriend who lived in a studio apartment in Boston. 

I once came upon a snake and a bull frog. The snake had the frog's butt and most of it's hind legs in it's mouth. Frogs have such a stoic look to their faces. I was in no hurry, so I sat and talked to them for a good time. I laughed at that frog, because I sure know that feeling, and the snake too, for it wasn't big enough to swallow the frog. I talked to, and laughed at them for a good long time, trying not to be too intrusive of course  I was sure wishing I had a camera that day. It ended with the snake finally giving up, and both of them sidling off, cutting their eyes at me. 
What is your favorite, and least favorite spice?


----------



## arnie

if garlic doesn't count= cinnamon I seem to use a lot of black pepper as well . cloves are very easy to overdo . have you ever accidently gone way over board using a spice ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have to take care not to overdo with salt and sugar. Most of my family doesn't mind a little extra of both, but it's not good for you and overwhelms other flavors you want noticed. When I was growing up, there were maybe 5-6 families near by that included older siblings living together, some never having married and some returning to their home place once a widow or widower. If there are families like that around here now, I'm unaware of it. How about in your area ... are there families comprised of older siblings still living together as one family unit?


----------



## arnie

yes i'v got a couple cousins that still live in there family home on there farm . and others that though not in the same house have built their own home on thier family farm . same with my neghibors they now have 3 houses within hollering of each other . we inherited the 11 acre farm from my uncle that adjoins them it has a great tillable field,and wonderful view yet we haven't grown or built any thing there just use it as pasture because of this little compound , them being very ******* in every bad way from destructive 4wheeling ,poaching ,and all else involved with drinking , and drugs we thought of planting a patch of tomatoes because of the great sandy loam soil or water mellons and pumpkins squash and gourds to sell in the fall, but thought it better not to tempt them and left it open to grazeing. all my other neghbors in the community are good and extra friendly . have you ever not planted a crop because of the neghibors ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
No I haven't Arnie, I have had more problems with the chickens and geese, they wait until the tomatoes are ripe-then jump the fence and invade the patch!

Do You 'visit' a lot during the Christmas Holiday, or do You stay close to home?


----------



## reneedarley

I visit in my heart as my dear ones live a long way away.
I imagine there is a lot of travelling during the Christmas holidays "over the pond" I was out yesterday and there was already quite a traffic to the ski-slopes 
Will you be travelling much?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I'll be visiting My Sister's, and there Families, early Christmas Eve, and then I will stick around the house for Christmas. I'll really miss sharing the Holiday, with Loved one(s), that are far away. This sure helps me to appreciate the time that I do get to spend, with those that are close*

Do You have a favorite Christmas carol?


----------



## reneedarley

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_2tKCwu7Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_2tKCwu7Q[/ame]
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPuICGM3nU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPuICGM3nU[/ame]
The joy and glory of the Christmas message and the joy and glory of song in perfect harmony.
And you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Joy to The World* [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpgaWm2pnNs[/ame]

White Christmas where You live?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Lord I hope not!!

New Years Resolutions in mind?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No resolutions yet, but I do want to have a large garden this year. Not sure that qualifies as a New Year's kinda' thing, because I've been thinking about that for a while. Will you be working outside the home/farm this week?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. I have christmas day off. Work every other day!!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm hope for the duration, but I've got loads to do around here...and probably should be working on some of it right now, but my coffee has not kicked in yet. Do you drink coffee, and if so, how many cups on a typical morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2-4 cups mmm coffee.......

Do you eat ice cream often?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not often eat it, but only because I like it too much. If I kept the stuff in the house, I'd probably have diabetes in a month. What kinds of breads do you typically make or keep in your home?


----------



## arnie

I make great biscits .grind my own corn for corn bread ,and bake Italian bread ;also got a bread machine that I do things with .grind wheat for flour sometimes but its been a while .I also make icecream regularly ,and really like my coffee . I am gonna stay here on the farm for the holiday and not travel far they'r calling for warm n wet weather here with only a slight chance of snow flurrys Christmas eve and I have yet to decide on a new years resolution but I may keep my same one of not to become a grouchy old hermit . I sure wish I had someone to milk for me but those people are non exsistant for me it seems last time I left in the winter something went wrong with the rabbit automatic watering system and all those pipes froze n bust ;my beef cow had her calf as it was the coldest day of the winter I nearly lost it and had to nurse and doctor her for a long time after I got back 'but now i'v got a healthy robust heifer that I;m finding it hard to send off to the butcher .but if I time it right I could take off while the goat is dry fill the auto feeders and leave the dogs on guard duty . do you have some one to trust in takeing care of your livestock if you go away for a few days ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes , I watch my friend's Farms/animals when they take off, and I am sure I could make arrangements. I am kinda stubborn, and I don't ever like to ask for help-unless I really need it, so I rarely ask for any help.

Do You 'look out' for Friends/family/neighbors?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, we watch over each others homes and animals a lot. Two brothers, a sister, a nephew, and a niece are my nearest neighbors. It really helps to make life easier for all of us. Not to be morbid or maudlin, but does your family know your wishes for what to do (with you) at this life's end?


----------



## WhyNot

Yes they know to cremate me and spread me in the Northwoods illegally! Hopefully that is not soon as I have a lot of plans.

What is your "dream" vehicle? (whether practical or not)


----------



## arnie

i'd like to have the 1972 Pontiac gran prix I had in the late 80s or I would settle for a new 4 wheel drive ford pickup . given a choice between a warm island vacation or a good gentle milkcow ; which would you chose ?


----------



## BlueJeans

The milk cow, no contest. 

What is one thing you sold, gave away...lost...that you most regret?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I pitched/scrapped a 1958 Cushman scooter about 35 years ago (why did I do that?)-cause I needed more room in the garage; would have been lots of fun to restore, and tool around on!

Do You do 'exercises'?-


----------



## no really

Good morning! Made it home for the holidays!

Yes I exercise run, strength training and self defense (krav maga),

Left out my question, do you meditate in some fashion?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, when I did the preview, the question had magically popped in place: I tend to end the day sitting outside in the gloaming, sometimes thinking about the events of the day, sometimes thinking about tomorrow, and sometimes just listening to the sounds of the approaching night. 

No Really is so happy to be home, she just let Tom's question pass on through: I have a rower in the loft that I use sporadically, and I need to get into a routine program with it. In the Spring and Fall, I still jog a couple of miles a day once in a while. This past Sunday a friend came over to see the calves and we walked the pasture. She was blowing and tuckered out by the end of the cow hunt and asked if I did it every day. Pretty much, I do, so I guess that counts as routine exercise. Do you have a fireplace or woodstove, and if so, what type wood do you usually use for fuel?


----------



## arnie

A coal stove ; surrounded by woods,and with coal prices going up , I often think of getting a wood stove but coal will keep a fire all night with coal being the main supporter in this area it was reddily available but that's been changing . i'm considering building or buying and out door wood stove to end the problem of dealing with ashes in the house .. do you use and antquie tools and or equipment around the homestead for the job they were orginaly built for here I have the cane mill built in 1917 , a two wheel tractor 1950 ,electric butter churn , a milk pasterizer , grain mill , canners from the 50s as well that get used regularly most of the horse drawn equipment is like the horse n I - retired


----------



## Laura Zone 5

> do you use and antquie tools and or equipment around the homestead for the job they were orginaly built


Do my two hands count?? I 'think' i qualify as an antique? 
I don't at this present time, but I would if I needed too!!

Are you working today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I am just taking care of the basic homestead and household chores-so no work, it's going to be a Family type day*, visiting with family and friends*

Are You going to spend time with Your Family?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The kids and I will be hanging tight for the next couple of days......we have A LOT of decisions to make, and a house to pack!!!

If you had to pack your house, right now, to move in 30 days, what % of stuff would you 'eliminate' (trash / sell / give away)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Merry Christmas!

It would depend on how far??? local/States, maybe 30%, far away/ other side of the World the number could go up to 50-75%? , I always tell myself-'it's just stuff!'

Being Single, and being able to go/do what Your heart desires-is a Great thing; do You embrace this concept?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess I do, but I've never thought of it in that way or quite that way. Maybe being a child of the 60's-70's and living around older men who worked for GM/Ford/Lockheed/etc., I heard lots of great things about retirement and about starting and staying with one employer. The lack of mobility and options during your working years was paid back with interest when you retired, basically giving you time to do what you wanted. I guess the trick, or the hope, is to live long enough and have the blessing of good health. Anyway, that old (now fallen out of favor) life choice now lets me piddle on the farm, travel to some extent, and on most days gives me the freedom to decide what my agenda is. How did you get to school when you were growing up, via bus, a parent, or your own two feet?


----------



## Jaclynne

I've walked or ridden the bus, then later in high school drove myself. Never parent driven, my Mom has always worked. She was a single parent most of the time, since my father died when I was very young.

If you were going to try making an exotic new recipe for a gathering, would it be dessert or entree?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh, I am definitely to desserts. I am even beginning to realize I need someone to cook for me - and my entrÃ©s are often extremely outrÃ© .
If you were to cook a meal for a special person, what would you serve?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably rosemary chicken on the grill, paired with asparagus and maybe served with a dressed up penne pasta. I can usually put that combo together without too much of a problem. I tend to be more outre' with desserts. Later today I hope to make an apple bread and add in a walnut/cranberry/other dried fruit trail mix just to how it comes off. I'll feed it to family tomorrow and see if any spit it up.  What's the weather prediction for Christmas Day at your home/farm?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh I think that will go down very well. I make a lingonberry and walnut relish (i don't have cranberries) and that is popular.
The weather at the moment is around zero F. We had 6 inches of snow so I have been shovelling. Tomorrow the sun should be shining but colder. We are having a very good winter so far.
In Britain on Boxing day there are always football matches and in the country foxhunting (it is now illegal but the hounds have to be exercised and if a fox should come by?????
Any traditions in the U.S.A?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No Boxing Day in the US, and not many would know what it is. Fox hunting is rare now, and it was never done with horses around here. **** hunting was very big at one time, especially in the wetlands just east of my house. Used to drive my ex wife crazy to hear the dogs on the chase in the middle of the night, but I slept right through it having heard it since I was young. I believe it was Elisa Batista, the daughter of a the former dictator of Cuba and an exile to the US, who said that the states were not a melting pot, but rather a salad bowl, with each "Mother" country's culture being retained in some form or fashion. So there is less uniformity in the culture here, with the possible exception that Dallas and Detroit still play US football on Thanksgiving, just not against each other. So even there, the tradition has been modified. What is the biggest spectator sport in your area?


----------



## arnie

with no allpro teams playing sports near the high school teams get a big crowd and collage teams as well but as I think more NASCAR with the bristle track being close ;.i'm a cubs fan so I never thought much about it here . I kept my eyes open an found some antque childrens books nursery rymes ect an a set of laura ingles books an gifted them to some little friends . today they gave me a cobbler they made I felt so great . how long sence you have been honored beond words ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Merry Christmas*
Just prior to the Holiday, I was told by several Friends, that I was just like family, and I was welcome to their Family Christmas gatherings. I have been Blessed to have good Family, and Friends in my life. I replied with Thank You's, but my words could barely describe how I feel inside. Sometimes I'm left speechless.

Who's having coffee, and a cookie this Morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Coffee for sure....no cookies!!

What are your big plans for the day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, after coffee and maybe some cheese toast, I've got to make a cobbler, warm the appetizers, and set the other party "stuff" out. Everyone should start getting here at around 1:00 pm. After a few hours as a mad house, everyone will go home, and I'll probably have a glass or wine or three to settle down. What are your plans for the weekend...and is it a long weekend for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Today, get to the storage unit and purge the things I 'really don't need.
Friday, get all appliance warranties / manuals together in one place-clean out the garage-go to work.
Saturday, more prep work for moving, then go to work.
Sunday, prep for my trip to Florida, prep work for moving, bake, company meeting at 9:30pm.
SUPER BUSY BUSY!!!

When will you take time to 'rest' from this flurry of activity?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just looked at the calendar and tomorrow is Friday, so I may take Friday off. But if the forecast continues to call for rain on the weekend, I may try to slosh through the mud and work on the garden fence and then take the weekend off. Guess it's all good, and with all the rain we've had the past few days, I've been laying about enough as it is. Do you still have Autumn/Fall leaves to deal with in your yard?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

nawwwww I live on 5 open acres.....what tiny tiny bit of leaves I do get? 
They blow away when old man winter shows up!

What's your weather forecast for this day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Upper 50's with a slight chance of rain. It's about 35 right now, but the sun is fully out. It's nice to see after so many cloudy days. Are there any movies about to be released (or that have recently been released) that you want to see?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would love to see "The Interview" "Unforgotten" "American Sniper".
We talked about going to the movies today....but I doubt that happens!!

Do you belong to any 'clubs' or 'social gathering' type groups?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, not any formal social groups. I have breakfast, lunch, or dinner with family and friends often. Since Thanksgiving, there seems to have been something going almost every day, but it eases up now with just one birthday celebration next week. Some friends have asked about New Years, but I think I'm staying in that night. Besides, Tech is playing in the Orange Bowl, and I would like to watch it on New Year's Eve. Have you ever attended a "major" sporting event like the Super Bowl, World Cup, World Series, etc.?


----------



## arnie

i'm not that inthused with pro sports ( figgering it more like pro wraslin; the cash says who wins ) but I did go see "Da Bears " at a play off game long ago . the company had season tickets to court or bribe engineers ,polititions ,or inspectors ect . and if if it was really cold they would give em to us workers I had the opertunity to attend nascar ,the Winston cup ect. but declined valueing the time at home with family more . have you fe the livestock a extra treat or gave yer pets a Christmas present ? I just did the normal with the livestock as they are spoiled any how . but the faithful farm dogs got a hot dog an a extra pat on the head I just felt they deserved a present for being good


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes Arnie*, I try my best to treat them as good as possible everyday, A slice of bread for Mia the goat, an egg a day for Buster Brown the golden. And the little dogs, receive all the pets and treats I can give(spoiled).

Have You learned a lot from observing animals-it is one of my favorite things to do on the stead', interact with nature?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have learned they all have personalities, and to some extent, they like to have fun, butting heads or playing chase. What a human child can do with imagination and a big box, a goat can do with a bale of hay. It's just below freezing here with a little ice on the front porch, a heavy frost, and a mostly clear sunrise with a few hot pink clouds. What's the day looking like where you are?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The sun is coming up.
Praise the Lord, it's the SUN!!!!!
High around 46 and sunny all day!!!

Do you have a to do list for today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, but it's an easy one. I'm off to TSC to get the calf one more bag of milk replacer (before weaning) plus some other cattle feed, then a run to the dump to get rid of yesterday's refuse, and take a round bale to my brother's calves in the pasture next door. I may get ambitious and put in some rail posts between the braces and the corners on the garden fence. What do you have planned for this day, and hopefully it will be a beautiful day where 'ere you be?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, now it is evening here. The days are at their shortest. I have moved the last of the snow from my courtyard and nearly finished feeding the stock. I am having terrible trouble getting the bull calf in on an evening. He is a teenager now and wants to play catch me if you can around the barn. This evening he ran back into the fold yard so I closed the gate behind him. See if that teaches him to be close to his Mam tomorrow.
I have brought up 60 pounds of yarn from my sheep in Denmark and I need to pack and send that out to customers now that the Christmas rush is over. Surprisingly I have to send a lot of it to the U.S.A.
But onward with the year. Are there a lot of fireworks for New Years Eve in the U.S.A and any special menu? In Denmark cod is the favourite, here it is more varied but also often fish.


----------



## arnie

the big citys all have fireworks and outdoor celibrations for the new year and the less cold hardy can find indoor celibrations every where many tend to indulge in plenty of alcohlic beverages . with so many differint cultures people do differint things to bring in the new year . eating mustard green or leafy green to bring wealth , blackeyed peas and ham hocks for luck ,opening all the doors n windows and changing all the bed linins in the house as a out with the old or bad and in with the new or good and of course kissing as the clock hits midnight as we toast the new year . myself I will be staying here on the farm not making much ado just skipeing in with my distant immediate family to toast in 2015 with home made blackberry wine i'v been ageing for a couple years . how bout you ;are you planning performing any new years rituals or attending any partys ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Getting slow in my old age Arnie: I'm staying around the farm this New Years. If the weather is nice, I'll make a run to Alabama to get a few rockets for the kids. Seems like if you have rockets, a fire, and maybe some hot chocolate, you get company. It's a mystery. Edited to add: We were taught to get all the laundry done on January 1st so as not to burden the new year with last year's tasks/debts.

Yes, there are a lot of fireworks here, and if the weather is agreeable, I have a blaze in the fire pit and let the little ones (and sometimes not so little ones) shoot off some rockets. In our area, black eyed peas and Fall/Winter greens (turnips, collards, kale, etc.) are usually served on January 1st. All the local markets already have the peas out in special displays. What's the oldest piece of furniture in your home?


----------



## BlueJeans

Not sure if it's my oldest...nor if it's considered 'furniture'. I have my grandmother's treadle sewing-machine...my prized possession. It works great and WHEN I sew I prefer to use it. Mainly it's my bedside 'table'...I want it close. 

Same question.


----------



## reneedarley

Most of the furniture in my house is left by the family who built the house and emigrated to Minnesota in 1912! Many of my spinning wheels are from around the 1850's though some are older. I have a few items from the late 1700's but they are not in use. Here is one of my cupboards








And one of my favourite wheels 








I have just finished the outdoor work for the day. I was just thinking -6 hours outdoors in -6F- tends to zap me for energy. How much time do you spend outside in winter?


----------



## arnie

lots of sentimental and very useful ol things the housher biscut cabnet with its flour bin n sifter the grain / flour mill, a very old butter churn a coal cookstove nd a general motors refridgerator yet furniture the old ironstead bed in the guest bedroom hs to be the oldest thing in the house . I like using my antque iron pans and that old fridge has never failed .yet I really enjoy the automatic washer and the self defrosting freezer when they make chores easyer and the electric stove looks better than the old coal/wood cook stove in summers heat or busy days . what is your favorite modern appliance in the home


----------



## arnie

I'll say about 4 now with winters chores feeding the livestock and no haying or gardens in the summer its LOTS more even got an out door kitchen . depends on how much time I spend tending /visting traing the animals as they often garner much attention .previous ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't know that I have a favorite, but I thank God often for running water in the house! I probably use the microwave oven and crock pot more than other appliances, but I could, with some effort and maintenance, replace them with either the wood stove or the gas cook stove. Do you have mail delivery at home or do you use a box at the post office?


----------



## reneedarley

My mail is delivered. What about newspapers? Mine are delivered with the mail.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I no longer get a newspaper, it seemed that I never had time to read them, and they piled up. I now go to the Local paper online, and read the major stories.

I use the old newspapers, w/ vinegar solution to clean the windows. What do You use?


----------



## reneedarley

Wow, are you already Spring cleaning?
I use vinegar but with a chamoise leather. 
I saw a shooting star last night. Did anyone else?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, but it was in my dreams? It does seem that I have seen more in the Winter, on crisp clear nights*. 

Do You believe in the Power of 'positive' thinking*?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, I think so. I do believe your chances for success and happiness in life are greater if you are a "positive" person, but I think it important to balance your outlook with some pragmatism and the ability to accept defeat/failure with grace. But of course, if you are a positive person you will learn from your failures, sometimes even laugh at them.  People I've met who know of the Three Stooges almost always fall into two camps: Love them or hate them (very few are ambivalent). What's your view on the Three Stooges? (It's too pretty this morning for a serious question.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3 Stooges? Eh....they had their time and place.....

What's your plan for today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Going to the flea market in search of a grappling hook and while I'm out I'll get some fuel. Younger brother wants me to move the loader to his house, so he can do some work on his sister in law's lot for her new house. That task could take 15 minutes or the rest of the day, depending upon whether it cranks or not. Needs a new battery. In an average year, how many miles will you drive your primary vehicle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

30k. (average from 2002-2014)
Not as many this year because we are not traveling to see the boy play like we used too. I miss those days.

Are you more productive around the house when you are alone, or when someone is home?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Prior experience would definitely point to more productivity when alone, but that was because the boys could leave the house in a mess. My Mom was tougher than a Marine DI with us growing up, but a pushover for her grandkids (which amazed me and my siblings). Dad was pretty much the same with all of us. How about your parents with you/your siblings verses how they treat (or treated) their grandchildren...any differences or similarities?


----------



## Jaclynne

My mother made quite a difference in us (4 girls) and her grandchildren. She just tolerated us, but she was crazy about the grands. I don't remember her ever coming to my house unless one of my sister's kids was there. It is what it is and we accept a person as they are if we love them, but it did have it's effect, mostly positive. Example: I have a keen since of fairplay, its important to me that everyone be treated equal. Its only been in the last few lean years that I've given myself permission to gift only the the kids that lived with me, instead of the whole brood of nieces and nephews. I say none of that disrespectfully, or to garner sympathy. I had grandparents that more than made up for any failings my mom exhibited. 

How's your sense of fairness? Does it all need to be fair for you to be comfortable or is 'fair' something that comes around in the fall and stays for 5 days?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

"Fair"-is very important, along with "Honesty", and "Integrity", My Mom always told us kids:"I Love You all-the same!", and She also stressed to :"Always treat others, as You would like to be treated!"

I am cooking Kielbasa/sauerkraut, for new Years -traditional Good Luck, meal-What are Your plans for New Years?


----------



## reneedarley

New year is a nuisance. Oh I know really it is a marvellous celebration for many many people. But here there are lots of fireworks at the ski centres over the hills.
My mare is frightened of all the lights in the sky so I celebrate New Year with her outside trying to keep her calm. I have tried putting her in the stable but have realised that is too dangerous. Luckily it is not going to be so cold this year.
I think my favourite celebration is Easter, Spring and the promise of another good year in nature.
How about you.?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am really looking forward to June, and the 'Midsummer' celebration!:thumb:

Have You ever accidentally sent an e-mail to the wrong person:facepalm:****?


----------



## reneedarley

I think you have learned your lesson 
I have been in embarrassing situations because my name is so rare in Scandinavia that when introduced to strangers, they often expect to see a man.
Yes, midsummer will be good. Then the sun doesn't set. Any of you live in the land of the midnight sun? 
Not quite that here but it doesn't get dark for a couple of months


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cold and Grey Indiana........where the sun has shown 3 times in the last 14 days.
Oh sweet Florida here I come!!

What is the last thing you baked?


----------



## Twp.Tom

A frozen Pizza, jut the other day*, Someone special is going to share a bread recipe with me-that will be my next bake day.

Do Your cheeks get red from these rare sunny days that we occasionally get up North?


----------



## arnie

I kinda have santa clause cheeks and not a very good poker face I suppose .blushing easyily, and affected by cool winds. I took 15 big roosters to the auction and got n average of 11$ each for them ; what has been your most recent pleasant surprise ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I spent several hours today looking for a little Charolais calf that didn't come up to eat with the rest of the gang. I got on the four wheeler and made two passes through the pasture but didn't see her. I then put on my muck boots and spent two hours looking through every nook and cranny where she might hide away, but there were no signs of her. My sister who lives up the hill said the coyotes were out in force the prior evening, but I didn't hear them, probably because of the heavy rain we had (have a metal roof). I phoned my brother to ask if he saw her in his pasture, which adjoins mine, but after searching with his dog he phoned to say he had no luck. I reluctantly accepted that the coyotes probably got her and dragged her through a culvert to get her carcass out of the pasture. After showering to get ready to run some errands that were hours delayed due to the cow search, I looked down toward the barn and there she stood, wanting to be fed. Gave her a mild scolding and some extra feed, because she was the pleasant surprise for me today...in spite of the aggravation she caused. Looking back, what pet stands out as one who had a big impact on your life?


----------



## vicker

My present queen dog, Mutzo.  when my wife wanted a divorce, I wouldn't leave my home until the judge told me to. I had no where to go. I had a friend, a wealthy, elderly man, who said I could stay in his hunting cabin. When I backed my truck up to the door there was a little dog sitting on the porch. I said, "Well, it looks like we're both homeless. You might as well come on in.". We've been room mates ever since. We both have walls and issues, but we stick. She's a little terrier type. She has more heart than any animal I've ever had. After six years, she's got to where she'll lick my hand now and then. We've been thru some ---- together. I love that dog. She trusts me and, she's a hell of a lot bigger than she looks.  She'll chase a 400+lb bear clean off the mountain. if she wakes me up at night barking tree'ed, I grumble, but I go out to the tree. I live up to her trust and hold her in higher esteem than any human I know at this time. That could change, but it's true for now. 
Do you have a favorite tree?


----------



## Jaclynne

Vicker - Your Mutzo sounds like my Penny. She was a little terrier that just showed up at my b-i-l's work in FL. He brought her to me in Texas. She was a 15 lb Cairn/Norwich cross and thought she was a mountain cur. Because the neighbor's chow liked to harass the kids while they waited for the bus, Penny made it a point to head to the chow's house and jump him every chance she got. She'd climb the walls if she sensed that chow outside. I still miss that dog.

I have a lovely fig tree in my back yard, its huge and smells delicious in the summer, figs are good too!

How big a change do you expect the next year to bring to your life?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I believe this coming year will bring major changes*. Been living a very unsure,stagnant lifestyle, for the past several Years. I did not know which way to turn in the future? Life is becoming to come a little more into focus everyday. It's easy to sit back and let Life 'Happen', this coming year, I am going to help the 'change', along. I am looking forward to sharing the future, with someone who is very special*, and making some very positive Life changes*.

Same question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Enormous, life altering, geographically pleasing; 
Starting over from scratch with no college degree, no retirement plan, and no husband at almost 50.
Bring it on.

Do you answer with 'yes and no' (definitive answers) or are you vague most of the time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Very direct, in pretty much everything. Think it's because I'm too lazy to dissemble. Do you have a porch or deck, and if so, what's on it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Back deck, nothing.
Bedroom deck, 1 folding chair
Front deck, 3 pumpkins in bad shape!! HA HA need to throw them away!!

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just now, some kakhi hiking/work pants (kind with pockets all over) and a green fleece pullover (red tee shirt under). When just hanging out at your home, what do you usually wear?


----------



## vicker

Flannel pj bottoms, an undershirt and a hoodie. I'm stingy with the heat.  the other season, very little. I'm stingy with the AC too. 
What was your first, significant, purchase that you earned all on your own?


----------



## arnie

I wear bibed overalls in the house when no ones about i'll shed the bibs to the inner layer whitch is cotton sweats for the winter season or tee shirt n boxer briefs :ashamed: in the warmer times . with no close neighbors and a mile + of rough road to the gate I ( or the dogs ) can hear a truck coming a long way off ;givin some time to make my self presentable :sing:. with the latest fachion in truck mufflers being loud and no other roads near we can litterly tell your comin from a mile off , how much notice do you have of a visitors arrival , I remember while living in the city I was so immune to the traffic and footsteps noise I would only take notice if the door bell rang :yuck:


----------



## arnie

I slow - but lets say a car as a teen it was a dream come true , previous ? please


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't get much notice of approaching company. I'm about 700-800 feet off the public road, but my driveway services two homes. By the time they get up the hill and around the curve headed towards me, they are about 300 feet away. Did you have a Christmas tree up this year, and if so, is it still up?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, and one is still up. I had 2 palm trees (pic in the thread about xmas card exchange in CF)

Do you eat doughnuts on New Years Day?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, it's black eyed peas and greens here on New Year's Day. I honestly don't remember the last time I ate a doughnut, but I like Dunkin better than Krispy Kreme. Do you use Craigslist, either as a buyer or seller?


----------



## Classof66

No, but I do look at it from time to time. My daughter bought some twig chairs off it. 
a former classmate is closing out his hardware and had a key making machine listed on it. so what kind of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1995 Jeep Wrangler!

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Most of the time I drive a GMC Sierra pickup, but there's a Subaru wagon in the garage too. Is there a vehicle you once owned that you'd like to have back now?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1967 Camaro Rally Sport, 350 V8, manual....convertible. 

You?


----------



## arnie

After the 72 Pontiac GP long shiney n fast ; the practical side of me will say the old 76 f350 dump truck that I used at work ,that little yellow truck looked like a Tonka , the boss would call me first because they a worker and a truck in one for the many small emergency repairs .and I had a couple younger hard working brothers who had also grown up around the construction bisness so making extra calls to gather labors was covered as well .even before that I had an old 62 chevy truck with a mechanics tool bed to keep the tools handy on a job site and hitch to pull compressors ect . . I think being willing to use my own truck showed them I was sierois about having a steady job , and needed it to help the family ;not just (like many young summer workers in the 70/80s just needing party cash ) ;so led to me being a foreman . I have wonderd if having a trust fund and coddled through life where I would of been today .Can you say that going through tough times changed you for the better or did they leave you wreck, and another event caused you to step up to the plate ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I'd say I'm a product of my raising. People say to me, "I know you'll be alright, you're one of the strongest women I know". And the deal is...*I know I'll be alright*.

So back at ya... were the obstacles in your life stumbling blocks or a stepping stones?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't remember stumbling blocks as much as the large number of people who helped and advised me along the way. In terms of work, we had plenty of that growing up, but when we got out into the "real world", it didn't seem so bad at all compared to what we were used to on the farm. 

Did you have school years where you had perfect attendance ... didn't miss a day?


----------



## Jaclynne

Goodness no. We moved so many times when I was growing up it defies good sense. I've done on jobs though and had kids living with me that got perfect attendance.

How about you? Ever experienced perfect attendance in school or job?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I missed my share of days in grades 1-8, but from grades 9-12, I didn't miss a day that didn't involve a school function, meaning it didn't count as an absence. I got healthier. Guess once you've caught about every childhood illness there is to catch, you immune system is in good shape. Have you ever been to Disneyland or Disneyworld, and if so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have been to Disney World in Florida. It was fun. I really enjoyed Epcot Center. 

Traveling in GB I talked to lots of folk who said their dream vacation to the US was Disney, the Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, Hollywood and New York. How many of these 'sites' have you visited?


----------



## RedEarth

All of them! I spent one New Years Eve years ago in a section of the Grand Canyon called Vasey's Paradise.
Have you camped out in the winter?


----------



## vicker

Boy, I'll say. 
I don't even want to talk about it : D but, I've had some enjoyable times too. I'll say this, it's much more enjoyable when you are doing it because you want to. Lol!

Have you ever had a fire get out of control, or almost ?


----------



## reneedarley

No I have enormous respect of fire. I have worked for about 30 years outside, in all seasons with kids around bonfires. We sometimes had 3 or 4 small fires going at the same time - in the stove, in the pizza oven and the main bonfire. Then a couple of the kids, when they had earned the honour, were given a box of matches to start their own fire. Do you know, you can keep a couple of kids occupied with a box of matches for hours. And the pride, when after many, many attempts, they need only one match and could hand the box back. great discipline and mutual respect was needed. Now, at this time of year we collected all the finished Christmas trees. At the end of the day in the twilight we clipped off the branches and took turns to throw them on the bonfire,. How the flames and sparks flew up to the sky- and the perfume of the burning resin. Discipline again - when I said wait, not a child cheated all wanted to be in the mutual benefit of our little society. This was a magic hour , with warm tea and stories from the Scandinavian Vikings and Icelandic Saga. At one point I had the Chief of the Fire Brigades son under my wings.He mentioned that they had NEVER had a case of arson by children in the district and seriously put it down to my activities!!!!!
Have you any vivid memories of your work which you miss badly? I so miss working with those kids.


----------



## WhyNot

Aspects of work I missed a lot when I first came to Texas was actually the regional culture and attitudes about getting things done and the directness of communication.

I didn't realize it was so different. My first corp. here I almost got fired due to the way I communicate and the bigger corp. job I got back in August, a woman wanted me out of there as well (she still does) because she misinterpreted the way I work. I'm lucky I have my manager he has taught me as much as he can about...well...fluff and nodding and smiling a lot. haha!

It's very tedious, time consuming and political and I can't stand it. It feels like all you are doing is massaging people with words and not doing anything. It's very fake to me.

But I got lucky he purposefully assigns me clients that are actually from where I am from! So the part I missed so much I have back and it's been great. My customers are ready to work at my speed, direct and quickly in the most efficient way possible while cutting out the extra unnecessary fluff. We all get along and have the same accent so it works out well.

What is one of the best life learning experiences you have had?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I'm sorry-late again Why*-I would have to say my best learning experiences, have been the mistakes that I have made along the way*-and I am still making mistakes*. Learning from mistakes=the bright side*

I have many good memories of working in the past. I worked in the building trades most of my life. We worked on, and built some magnificent structures over the years, What I miss most, is the Men that I worked with. Many of them are like brothers, we literally worked through blood,sweat,and tears. Some of my Co-workers have passed,some have moved on to other jobs. I miss the comradery, and the friendships that we shared the most.*

I am making a big pot of kielbasa and sauerkraut today for New Years Eve/Day dinner. it is supposed to bring good luck for the New Year. Do You have any annual traditions, or meals, that You share on this Holiday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Living on my own at a very young age....

2. Used too. This year is a whole new animal. I also found out that eating doughnuts on NYDay is a world wide tradition.......so I think I will start 2015 by getting my sugar buzz on!!

You?


----------



## Terri

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1. Living on my own at a very young age....
> 
> 2. Used too. This year is a whole new animal. I also found out that eating doughnuts on NYDay is a world wide tradition.......so I think I will start 2015 by getting my sugar buzz on!!
> 
> You?


"GASP" What a WONDERFUL idea! I usually avoid doughnuts as they are not good for me, but every New Years Eve I bend my diet a bit!

Doughnuts. They will have them at the corner gas station! 

Do you stay up to greet the New Year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have in the past. 
I work 10am-10pm NYDay, so I may sleep right thru it tonight HA HA

Do you make resolutions?


----------



## Bret

Not just for New Years. I resolved a month ago to complete a banjo book and violin book by the end of the year. It will not happen exactly. I did practice Auld Lang Syne this morning on the violin. This song has deeper significance and history than I ever knew.

I resolve to practice with more focus.

What will you practice this year?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peace, Love, Patience, Perserverance, (spell check HA HA), Forgiveness, Joy.

Will you purge anything from your life for 2015?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Later still Laura...but I swear I previewed before posting: No, I'm not planning to purge anything around here, except for squirrels and deer.

Late Bret: No, I probably won't practice. Well, I may practice with the air rifle to try and thin out the squirrels. The live traps aren't working at all.

Not really. I kinda' imagine what I want to do for the coming year and make plans accordingly, but I would not call any of them resolutions. Have you ever made catsup/ketchup or mayonnaise?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mayo yes. Chipotle mayo and it was SOOOOOO good.
I need to make my own Ketchup.

What are the best tomatoes to use when making Ketchup?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never made it, but I want to try it this year, maybe a spiced up version. It would be neat to grill out and serve it with your own ketchup, maybe pickles too. What's the largest group you ever hosted for a grill party?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

40 ish (maybe 50). Not all at one time, but in and out for about 4 hours.
It was A BLAST!!!!

Are you a belly sleeper or a back sleeper?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mostly on my sides I think, but I really don't know. I'm asleep!  What's your ratio of showers to baths in a given year?


----------



## RedEarth

I probably have 3 baths to each shower. It's an indulgence I really enjoy.

What was one of your favorite experiences or accomplishments of 2014?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I finally did the road trip to Alaska and back, something I've wanted to do since I was 16. Back then, I hoped to do the trip on a Honda motorcycle, but doing it in an old Ford Taurus station wagon worked out just fine. What's the longest ferry ride you've ever taken?

(Nice to see you posting again RE, and happy new year to you, where ever the planes are taking you.)


----------



## RedEarth

Thanks, RW. Happy new year to you and the rest of Singletree!

What a great trip! Glad to hear you made it happen. I'd love to revisit and see more.

Ferry rides- I've never taken a very long one, but I used to take one across Vancouver Harbour sometimes, to spend the day in the rain forest.

Capilano Suspension Bridge pictured below.

Does your idea of the homestead you want get larger or smaller, with time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I think smaller. Once I would have agreed with a statement Dennis Quaid made about his ranch in Montana: "I don't want all the land here, just all the land that borders mine." If your desire is for privacy, that makes sense. If your desire is to steward the land and make it productive (without a lot of hired help), you can stay plenty busy on a well managed half acre. I fall somewhere in between "all the land that borders mine" and a half acre, but the cows do a lot of lawn work for me. What are your plans for the first weekend of 2015?

(Pretty shot RE)


----------



## arnie

HAPPYNEW YEAR !! no big plans for this week as i'm in winter hibernation mode . likely just maintain the chores and livestock feeding ,and keep the fire stired up . i'm planning on plowing up a fresh area to grow the sorgum cane , and a pumpkin patch . in and area where i'v been feeding the cows the last few years in order to build up the wornout soil with the wasted hay and natures fertilizer . have you started any new plans for you gardening / growing season


----------



## reneedarley

My vegetable patch will most likely be covered with snow until April so I will stay in hibernation for a while yet.
What is your favourite bedtime drink?. At this time of year, mine is cocoa or hot meadowsweet.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I usually have iced tea,or water before bed. It is what I am dreaming about at bedtime-that is my favorite***

What have Your thoughts been, before bedtime ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I try to monitor my thoughts before bedtime. I have a runaway brain, and I can easily keep myself awake all night thinking. So no problem solving, etc before sleep.

Do you remember your dreams?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes I do remember some of my dreams. When I fall asleep at night, I try to have pleasant thoughts. Many times these thoughts turn into wonderful dreams. The mind is an amazing thing, and dreams do come true*.

Have You had any dreams come true?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Like "dreams in my sleep"? No.
Goals? Yes.

When is the last time you rotated your tires?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I bought new ones 2 years ago, but I have only traveled a few thousand miles*, they look as if they are wearing well? Thank You for the reminder*

Have You used You-tube, to find information on auto repairs?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes I have. Youtube has a video for almost everything (not just car repairs), and it's amazing how much easier it is to tackle a job if you can see someone else do it first. How has your Winter been so far: cold, warm, wet, dry, normal?


----------



## reneedarley

Wierd. The last 3 days the temp has been above zero. Not much chance of snow the next fortnight. It is my easiest winter so far for looking after the stock. Lucky as I have a bruised rib at the moment which slows me down.
Have you anyone who can help in case of an accident? I know my neighbours would all help out


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have my kids....and if I get snowed in, I can pay my neighbor to dig me out.

What is your passion?


----------



## reneedarley

My passion? I suppose living life to the full 

Do you involve yourself in the community around you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes I do*, Neighbors,Friends and Family are just a short distance away-I feel blessed to have them in Life* 

Do You try to keep Your cell-phone on hand(or in your pocket), while working around the homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

That and a .9mm

What will you do differently this year?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Take better care of My health* (better diet,more exercise). I want to be around for while!

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Live, Love, Laugh.
Breath, Forgive, Create.
Out with the old, on with the new!!

What item have you had for more than 20 years, that you bought new, and still use today? (mine is a spatula and serving spoon, and cookbook)


----------



## reneedarley

One of my spinning wheels.
Actually I have very few new things.
But of course the computer. Without it I could not live where I live. I wouldn't even have found this place








Is the computer essential for your livelihood?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The computer made my career (well, helped a lot anyway), but it's not essential for my livelihood any longer. However, I use it often to keep in touch with family and friends and do much of my shopping on line. I use it for research exclusively now, shunning the library. Almost all of my banking is done via the computer. I would be greatly diminished without it. Any new recipes you want to try out soon?


----------



## reneedarley

Well I am supposed to teach Tom, over Skype, (again that computer ) to make bread this evening but Skype seems to be having difficulties at the moment. Most recipies, I make up selv. As I have 70 miles to the bank, I have to bank online (difficult putting money in!) 
Have you many brother and sisters? I am the eldest and have one of each.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I am the second Born of 4, I have one older Sister, one Younger Sister, and a Younger Brother*

What is one of Your favorite simple pleasures?


----------



## reneedarley

Walking out in the forest when with the dogs at full moon (Soon) 
I will pass the ? on


----------



## Jaclynne

Wow, I can't keep up this morning. I'll have to come back when I have time to play.


That statement sounds completely silly since the last post was an hour before mine. I'm not really that slowwww, but sometimes my computer doesn't display the last page and it only happens on HT.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I enjoy sitting out by the fire pit at the gloaming, with a tea/wine/beer. The old herd of cows and goats would join me, but I'm still trying to teach the new lot to saunter up and stay near the barn at night. They're coming along. You're about to make your favorite sandwich. What is it, and what do you put on it, including the type of bread?

(Have the same problem Jaclynne, but I think on my end, I just need to be more patient and wait on the download, which takes a while on some occasions, but not always.)


----------



## arnie

only in Chicago can you get an italian beef sandwich and of course on Italian bread . like the hot dogs I have never found them any where else in the country and though I have been able to copy the beef recipe I can't get the bread right nor can any bakeries any where that i'v tried . same with pizza . when ever I go visit my family there those three items are on my have to have list . comeing from a family of great cooks my cousin and I have a joke when we hear people bragging on how good chicken n dumplings are mae with canned biscuts or noodle soup made with storbought noodles, lazania bought in the freezer section, spagiti sause from a jar ,or even wendys chili . we smile, bless there hearts ,happy in there ignorance ,as we now know how they have kept a slim figure never being tempted to return for second helpings . have you ever complemented some one on there cooking to be nice and not hert there feelings ?


----------



## reneedarley

No, my Mam was a terrible cook but we all complained. Mind you, her baking was super. I think I have inherited her ways.
How about you, you good at meals, baking , both or neither ?


----------



## RedEarth

I dare say I'm good at both cooking and baking. My mom did not love to cook or bake, so she made a limited variety of things. I wanted more variety, so I learned to make whatever sounded interesting to me really early. She did teach me to make a good whole wheat bread and she taught me to can food.

What did you learn from a family member or other influential person that you still appreciate and make or do today?


----------



## RedEarth

I dare say I'm good at both cooking and baking. My mom did not love to cook or bake, so she made a limited variety of things. I wanted more variety, so I learned to make whatever sounded interesting to me really early. She did teach me to make a good whole wheat bread and she taught me to can food.

What did you learn from a family member or other influential person that you still appreciate and make or do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(Doubly good at posting too RE. ) Probably making cornbread would be the one thing I still do often that I learned growing up. My Mom taught me first and my Aunt Kate gave me a variation on the theme that I often use. Still haven't made Mexican cornbread, and that's something I should remedy soon. In line with RE's comment in the previous post: Do you eat the same type foods as an adult that you ate as a child or has your menu/diet changed...and if so how?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My palate has developed enormously since I was a kid!!

Are you bracing for some arctic weather?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just saw that we're due for about a 30F degree drop Wednesday and Thursday. It's way warm this morning, and we've had about 48 hours of off and on rain, mostly on. If we get any wind with the thunderstorms predicted for tonight, there will be trees falling over. The ground is saturated. Have you ever been to a seed exchange meeting, where people meet and swap various heirloom seeds?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have not.

If you had to chose today, where you live right now, would you chose:
Hard woods, Tile, Lineolum, or Carpet?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hardwoods in most of the house and tile in the baths/laundry/mud room. Do you have a preference as to how a ceiling is finished in a home?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, I like indoor finishes to be practical, easy to clean, that said-a textured,or troweled finish looks good. Eggshell,semi, or gloss-seems to be best for cleaning purposes.

Do You have any wood interior walls?


----------



## RedEarth

My walls on the main floor are all plaster from the 20's, basement walls are drywall.

What do you love most about the home you are in?


----------



## no really

It's paid for, and comfortable. 

Same question.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I will be selling it and walking away with a few pennies!!

Same question


----------



## RedEarth

I like that it has some older character: high ceilings, nice woodwork, some wood floors. Way too many houses around here all the same. 

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's an open floor plan kinda' house with a lot of porch space, which makes family gatherings easier. It tends to be cooler on the lower level, which is nice for the Summer, and warmer in the loft/upstairs, which works well when the weather turns cold. I hope, and I think, people feel comfortable here, the kind of place where you kick off your shoes and put your feet up to watch a movie or just chat. Do you (or your family) drink milk, and if so, what type do you keep in the fridge?


----------



## RedEarth

I like the sound of that, RW, practical, adaptable comfort.

I keep whole milk around but no one drinks it much, maybe a glass with a cookie or brownie every now and then. I mostly cook with it or culture it into yogurt. I do like to make eggnog a few times each winter.

Do you have or have you considered an outdoor kitchen setup of any sort?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I kinda'/sorta' have one, at least a minimalist one. Just off the kitchen/dining area on the back porch there is a two burner gas cook top and a gas grill that also has a cooktop. When I'm preserving the harvest, I do all the cooking/canning on the back porch to keep from building excess heat in the house (a no no in the South in the Summer if you can avoid it). I also grill more in the Summer, for the same reason. There's a redwood table for a prep area and a separate dining area for eating out when the weather allows. I need a way to bake outside the kitchen, but for now, I just tend to bake more in the cold months. Do you (and your family) eat meat, and if so, what do you usually buy or raise for your household?


----------



## RedEarth

My chickens are just for eggs now, in the past I've only butchered the "hens" who turned out to be roosters. I bought a deep freeze because I'd love to buy half a cow, half a pig and maybe even a lamb if I could, and end up making my own cured meats and such, but that still remains a dream. I do fill it with a few turkeys when they're on sale, love to roast one every couple months. Other than that I mostly buy beef and pork roasts, chicken thighs, sausage and bacon. When I'm in Milwaukee I like to bring home sausage!

I do have a vegan son. He is living in the way he feels best, and I respect that. I don't always eat meat every day, but I do enjoy it.

What is something that is important to you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's a significant question with answers that can take many different paths, but I'll select family, friends, and neighbors. I hope and think I have paid attention to their needs as well as my own. What's the last family (or friend) gathering you hosted or community event you participated in?


----------



## RedEarth

We had an impromptu gathering Thursday night -me, my daughter, one sister, my brother's girlfriend and 6 nieces/nephews, pizza and talk  I do appreciate my family. Community is something I'm having to work harder for, as nearly everyone around me is of one religion. All their socializing revolves around that, which is a challenge for those of us who don't participate in it. I've recently found a small group I can relate to that meets for coffee on Sundays, so I'm happy to join in there. 

What do you appreciate or wish was different about your community?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I appreciate my life long neighbors, and I wish our county had not grown so fast with cookie cutter subdivisions during the 1990's and early 2000's. We went from 10,000 to 150,000 people in about 15 years. A man who came this past week to pick up some hay loved the quiet. He should have been here in the 70's/80's. What's one life changing event that happened to you that you would have never anticipated when you were a teen ... you just didn't see it coming?


----------



## WhyNot

Didn't see coming. My father's big stroke and me taking care of him and carting him around for a couple of years because I'm the only one he would communicate with and my mother was a bit of a basket case with everything going on. So I worked three jobs, was a single teenage parent and took care of Dad until he passed. The second thing I didn't see coming was that after he passed, the land and house I had inherited along with my dad's 65 pickup and my grandfather's 67 Dart, my mother sold one day while I was doing some chores at a friend's farm. I very literally came home to, "I just sold everything, you'll have to move." So I did...far away for several years. The words angry and hurt were not sufficient.

What's the funniest thing you ever got caught doing?


----------



## reneedarley

Sitting up in a willow tree cutting out branches for the kids to whittle. I had forgotten I had a meeting with my boss, the environmental minister of Denmark, and a delegation from Japan who wanted to see my playing field. When I didn't turn up my boss decided they should have a field study and they found me in the tree. I nearly stayed up there. There were journalists too so the photo made the front page!
And you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's funny now, but then....
I was 13 years old, and I was sitting on a log behind a barn, waiting for my co-workers to show up, when I noticed an itching in my pants, I looked down , and realized I had sat on an ant colony-and they had made their way up my shorts! I dropped my drawers(pants on the ground*), and began brushing the little red ants off of myself(they were all over!)-before I was finished I looked up to see a girl from the neighborhood riding up on a horse-with a big old grin on her face* I bet She thought it was really funny-I was red as the ants!:ashamed: 

And You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

On a high school trip to Washington D.C., we stayed at a really nice older hotel in a residential area. Back in those days, the VP didn't have an official residence; he lived in that hotel. So when I was making out with my girlfriend in the stairwell, the Secret Service was getting an eye full in their surveillance cameras. She got angry when she found out about it, and angrier still that I wasn't "upset enough" over it. Never really understood what there was to get angry about, embarrassed maybe, but not angry. Any embarrassing moment you want to share?


----------



## BlueJeans

Nope. :ashamed:

Same question.


----------



## arnie

my brothers n I stayed in a 16 foot camper trailer while we built our cabin on the farm during the winter .well one day it was warm and sunny even though the creek was still really cold we grabed the soap and jumped in knee deep hollering and splashing , of course after not seeing anyone on the farm road for a month we were surprised by a voice saying how ya doing boys as about a dozen hikers broke into tears lauphing ,as we scurried the 100 feet to the trailor. I always wanted a large flock of free range chickens and now with the dogs help controlling varmits ; I have to many and also can't get grass to grow after after digging around on a few building projects they eat every sprouting attempt so i'm gonna sell all but a few for personal eggs and stop selling eggs till I get a good set of grass going this year . hve you ever sucededed in a goal only to have the side effects be worse than you expected ?


----------



## RedEarth

Succeeding in a goal to find the side effects worse than expected?

I guess that could describe finding my ex husband 

I've discovered podcasts and have a few I love to listen to. You can find them on any subject, of course that includes homesteading related topics. Have you gotten into listening to any podcasts?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure. I've seen plenty of youtube videos on topics I was researching, but that may not be the same thing as a podcast. After looking at the definition, it seems podcasts may be of a continuing nature, while most of the youtube videos I've watched were "one of" events. Do you have a blog or do you routinely check in on the blogs of others?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Yes, the link is in my signature line...but I can't get back in it! Password issues. Folks keep telling me to start a new one. Might haul off and do it. :drum:

Describe yourself in 10 words or less.



.


----------



## reneedarley

Plain daft with an insatiable joie de vivre
Same question


----------



## CajunSunshine

:bouncy: Renee! We must be kindred sistahs! :thumb: Same description fits me exactly.

I'll pass the same question on: Describe yourself in 10 words or less.




.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Man on a mission!:thumb:

Go ahead and describe Yourself....?


----------



## wkndwrnch

Have nicer tools!
What is one new thing you learned today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At this early hour, I can only say that I now know what joie de vivre means, and that Renee and Ms. CajunSunshine have it (not surprising for either of those wonderful souls), that Tom is on a mission (maybe secret in nature...but possibly in search of joie de vivre), and that the question asker needs nicer tools, which leads to a question: What is the next tool or gadget you would like to acquire for your home or farm use...and if it is not apparent, what task(s) will you be using it for to make life easier or better for you or your livestock?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry RW*, late, working on an answer to Your?
Its 10 F. outside, as I type, I have a lot of cold weather gear ( cover-alls,snow suits, warm gloves/boots), I am thinking I would like to invest in some new breathable long under wear*-to help keep me warm outdoors while I am doing chores*


joie de vivre

How often do You use google to search for things?


----------



## reneedarley

Not as long as you and rw. I mean, cayun and I don't need to google joie de vivre, nor suivez la femme:thumb:
O.k. back to business
I will be running a heated water system to my cows before the next winter season. Have you any plans to make your chores easier?
Edit, By the way Tom, the best woolen underwear is actually made in Ãstersund, JÃ¤mtland "woolpower"


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of projects planned or on going to make things more productive around here, hopefully anyway, but the only one I can think of that would make life easier would be the planned/hoped for new corral with a squeeze chute. It would not only make life easier, but also a lot safer, especially when you have to put your hands and arms into places God never intended them to go. Have you been trained to do CPR?


----------



## arnie

yep . our union had a school for members . my brother n I woul take classes every winter when the weather would cause us to get laid off . getting certified in red cross first aid . OCHA rules and lots of things related to work in the building trades , Have you ever attended classes after becoming an adult to make you a more valueable employee , the be more "hireable" ,or to advance your position .


----------



## hawgsquatch

I just take college classes that are interesting to me. Initially, I wanted to help my kids in school so I took some advanced math. Eventually I got a few degrees and now I teach some classes at community colleges. I also took welding because it is a "manly skill." 

I want to learn to sew. Does anyone else want to learn a skill that has traditionally been monopolized by the other gender?


----------



## RedEarth

I hope you do learn to sew! My dad learned to sew because as a backpacker he couldn't find products that were as good as the ones he could imagine, so he started making his own. They worked so well, he eventually put together kits for people to make their own specialized items.

I would most love to improve my woodworking skills, but I'd also like to learn to do some hunting, and I can't think of any skills I wouldn't love to at least try, if I only could live many lifetimes.

Is there another career or lifestyle that you can imagine yourself happily and successfully in, or is what you are now what you totally think you were made for?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I really love what I'm doing: gardening, haying, and raising a few cows (and sometimes goats). After leaving the farm, going to school, and starting a career, I never thought I'd want to come back here. Now I cannot imagine being anywhere else...well, except for visits to other parts of the country/world on occasion. Boss says you can have two weeks off with pay...what will you do with these two weeks?


----------



## vicker

Wish I was at work.  I know! I have no life right now and work keeps me sane. Plus, I love my job. 

Can you sharpen a knife?


----------



## vicker

This was a misplaced post.  I edited it.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Yes, sharpening knives is a relaxing pasttime, and all the knives in my collection are sharp.

What is your favorite meal to prepare?



.


----------



## vicker

Oh, that's kind if tough. I would say Thanksgiving dinner but, that is usually a joint venture. I'll say any day outdoor cookout with Boston Butt, potato salad, roasted ears and homemade ice cream. 

If you could have a three minute talk with one person who has left this world, who would it be, and why?


----------



## reneedarley

My Dad because he lost his speech the last two years of his life and I would listen as from his eyes I could see he had so much to say. Oh, I understood from his eyes but he would have liked to have said things.
A quote from Dalai Lama
âSometimes one creates a dynamic impression by saying something, and sometimes one creates as significant an impression by remaining silentâ
Anyone ever praised you in a way that made you very embarassed?
At school my teacher once said- Renee could talk to a beggar or the queen and you would never hear the difference :ashamed:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably. I embarrass easily. Have you ever zipped on a zip line?


----------



## RedEarth

Yes, but never in the rainforest, which seems like the best place to do it.

What is something good you have discovered?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That my yard has been full of great moon shadows the past two evenings, and the sky seems to have a "crispness" about it on cold, clear Winter nights. Still have to listen to the jets out of Hartsfield though ... when they are taking off to the West. What songs would be on the soundtrack describing your life?


----------



## CajunSunshine

What songs? There are so many!!! 

OK then, I'll narrow it down to these two:

_ *Almost There* _ (from _The Princess and the Frog_ cartoon movie. Yes sometimes I still watch stuff like this, lol.)


Mama! I don't have time for dancing!

That's just gonna have to wait a while
Ain't got time for messing around
And it's not my style
This old town can slow you down
People taking the easy way
But I know exactly where I'm going
Getting closer and closer every day

And I'm almost there, I'm almost there
People down here think I'm crazy, but I don't care
Trials and tribulations, I&#8217;ve had my share
There ain't nothing gonna stop me now &#8216;cause I'm almost there

I remember Daddy told me: &#8220;Fairytales can come true
You gotta make 'em happen, it all depends on you"
So I work real hard each and every day
Now things for sure are going my way
Just doing what I do
Look out boys, I'm coming through

And I'm almost there, I'm almost there
People gonna come here from everywhere
And I'm almost there
I'm almost there

There's been trials and tribulations
You know I've had my share
But I've climbed the mountain, I've crossed the river
And I'm almost there, I'm almost there
I'm almost there! 



And this one... by Carrie Underwood

*Crazy Dreams*

Hello you long shots
You dark horse runners
Hairbrush singers, dashboard drummers
Hello you wild magnolias
Just waiting to bloom

There's a little bit of all that inside of me and you
Thank God even crazy dreams come true

I stood at the bottom of some walls I thought I couldn't climb
I felt like Cinderella at the ball just running out of time
So I know how it feels to be afraid
Think that it's all gonna slip away
Hold on, hold on

Here's to you free souls, you firefly chasers
Tree climbers, porch swingers, air guitar players
Here's to you fearless dancers, shaking walls in your bedrooms

There's a lot of wonder left inside of me and you
Thank God even crazy dreams come true

Never let a bad day be enough
To go and talk you in to giving up
Sometimes everybody feels like you
Oh, feels like you, just like you
Yeah

I've met some go-getters
Some difference makers
Small town heroes, and big chance takers
I've met some young hearts with something to prove
Oh, yeah

Here's to you long shots
You dark horse runners
Hairbrush singers, and dashboard drummers
Here's to you wild magnolias
Just waiting to bloom

There's a little bit of all that inside of me and you
Thank God even crazy dreams come true
Thank God even crazy dreams come true
Yeah






.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Same question (it's a good one!):

What songs would be on the soundtrack describing your life?



.


----------



## reneedarley

That was a difficult one
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a_QBSGO_w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1a_QBSGO_w[/ame]
I imagine it is the January sales at the moment. Is there anything you are planning on buying? We have a chain of stores in JÃ¤mtland called Dollar stores!!!! Hats and scarfs are acrylic- no good for my use, but they do have nylon padded gloves with 90% off. I always buy a few pairs as they are much softer than working gloves


----------



## Twp.Tom

We have Dollar Stores too Renee*, I always watch for the clearance items*, I bought a few pair of black leather driving gloves last year, at 90% off!($1/pair), bout a bunch of garden hose nozzles in the fall for $.50 each!

Are You driving more since gasoline has dropped in price?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Double post?


----------



## RedEarth

I'm not driving any more than before. I live in a large valley surrounded by mountains. They're beautiful, but sadly they trap air pollution, especially when temperatures drop, so I'm trying to drive as little as possible. 

Is there anything you do to try to be good to the world around you?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I try always to be a good family member, friend, and neighbor, but that's the human element of the world. As it relates to the land, some I've taken steps to preserve, but other parts I've cleared and remade for other purposes, like a home site, garden, orchard, and pasture. Time will tell if that has been a good thing or a bad thing. We haven't been above freezing for a couple of days now, but the daffodils are poking their little heads out of the flower bed. What's the first sign of Spring that you usually see where you live?


----------



## RedEarth

Crocuses! Such a pretty flower.

Do you have a favorite flower, plant or tree?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I am fond of the Silver Maple, great shade in the Summer, color in the fall, sap/sugar in the winter/spring*.

Same question?


----------



## BlueJeans

Good Morning.

My favorite tree is the pinon-pine. It is pretty, rugged and has the most delicious nuts. 

Are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Once I would have said I was a morning person, but I have no problem sleeping in now ... or staying up late to chat around the camp fire or watch the stars. Normally I'm in bed at 11ish and up at 7ish. After I do get up and have a cup of joe, I get started doing something...even if it's just checking into HT/ST, but in my defense I am on my second load of laundry this morning too.  Does your community offer enrichment type programs/classes for things like learning a second language, how to make pottery, or even basic house wiring?


----------



## RedEarth

There are community courses here, which reminds me that I need to figure out how to fit in the hunter safety course sometime. Utah State has some amazing "lifelong learning" courses, which I may try sometime. Some of them are worth an hour drive.

Is there something you can teach an interested student?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe accounting. I once was good at it. I do spend time trying to motivate young people to get going in some direction, almost always failing but I try. It's hard to convince them that time will soon begin to pass for them very quickly and that each year, month, week, day, and moment is important. Have you ever made (or attempted to make) your own soaps or detergents?


----------



## Jaclynne

I have made soaps and laundry soap too. I've also made things like homemade marshmellows and graham crackers, etc.

Have you attempted to make anything homemade, like elk's potato chips, that most folks just buy?


----------



## arnie

don't know what Elk's chips are but yes I have tried cooking lots of things that (Normal ?) people just buy . pizza ,bread ,and mostly restrant foods that are unavailable in this part of the country that I get homesick for or enjoyed before . i make mallasses , keep honey bees , raise some old herloom type tomatos keep a work horse more as a way to carry on a family tradition or for fun knowing there can be no monitary profit . do you do many things for the centimental value ?


----------



## RedEarth

Arnie, is that you making molasses? I would love to hear more about that. You could give us a tutorial thread on it or something, if you ever felt like it  

I would say that most of the "homesteady" things I do are partly done for how they make me feel. They are not always the best use of time, or resources, but it just feels so good to know how it's done, to know I can do it, and to feel connected with a more elemental way of living. 

If you could have a free period of time to shadow someone and learn a skill, which one would you chose?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mechanic. Learn how to work on all things mechanical!!

You?


----------



## vicker

Bread. I would like to learn to make a good, artisan bread. It's probably the next thing on my bucket list. I'll have to learn it in my own. It would be great to learn, hands on, from someone. 

What are you allergic to?


----------



## RedEarth

Vicker, there are some great how-to videos for making artisan bread. I recommend the method of cooking it in a dutch oven in the oven, covered for the first 30 minutes or so, because that creates a steamy atmosphere that mimics the expensive professional steam infused baker's ovens, and makes a really great crust that's hard to get otherwise.

I don't think I'm really allergic to anything 

Is there anything you do that you feel keeps you more healthy?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Is there anything that I do to make me feel more healthy?? Ha, I may get carried away with that one. It's a conglomeration of stuff:

Although I thoroughly enjoy misbehaving myself from time to time, I strive for as much of my own homegrown organic goodness as possible; love to hunt, fish and forage (but picky about where); no artificial dyes or flavors. etc. in my food (make everything from scratch); make my own remedies (I'm sure my doctor has forgotten what I look like...he very seldom sees me); I don't do soda pops (make my own yummies); the only thing I do commercial sugar in is my morning coffee and occasional homemade treats. Otherwise, it's pure maple syrup or stevia. When I can get the goodness from a local beehive, I enjoy it!

Occasionally I pig out shamelessly on bad-for-you stuff and enjoy it in the name of "keeping balanced." 

Physical health is a package deal along with emotional, mental and spiritual health...which I do not neglect. 


Same question: Is there anything you do that you feel keeps you more healthy?



.


----------



## vicker

Thanks, that crust is really an important part of what I'm looking for. 

I no longer play with poisonous snakes. 

What could be more appropriate than baking bread for an initial date? I've been fantasizing.


----------



## reneedarley

I' m not sure, Are you referring to me? 
The next date was even more daring - we shared snow angels:thumb: 
















Ice fishing might be a possibility but no, I don't think the computers would like it.
I think We will stick to homemade houmous for the next date. And the computer is a great chaperone.
What was your craziest first date? I think mine was putting out a rather nasty fire at a neighbours farm


----------



## Twp.Tom

I once brought a girl to my folks house, to meet them. When She got out of the car, my parents little toy poodle "herky", gave her shoe a sniff, he must have smelled her dog on the shoe, and proceeded to lift his leg and pee!

If Your single, what do You miss doing most, with Your mate?


----------



## RedEarth

Other than the obvious  I miss having projects going together and talking. Having help with some things, and a different perspective, and a partner to cook for or with. 

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, the obvious one for sure, but one thing that was nice and kinda' fun was giving a foot rub while watching TV, which might lead back to the obvious one. Have you ever done/practiced yoga...and if so, what benefit did you receive from doing it?


----------



## RedEarth

I started yoga about 2 months ago and I am amazed at the benefits I feel!
I expected the increase in flexibility, but it's really strengthening muscles I hardly knew I had, and it seems to be really good for circulation. I feel tingly all over after a good practice. It's also teaching me the skills and benefits of slowing down and being more deeply observant. I'm taking a class once a week and practicing it at home each morning. There are many videos on YouTube that can help.

Have you tried or would you like to try yoga?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of cousins and friends are doing it and they enjoy it and recommend it. One cousin got her hubby into it, and he loves it more than her now, which I would have thought impossible. She's almost religious about it. Being more flexible would be a good thing, and just being able to touch your toes is probably not enough. Are you going to try having a garden this Spring/Summer?


----------



## salliemae

Absolutely going to try my hand at the garden again. But intend to have ducks in place to deal with the slug decimation on cabbage, etc. Can't yet decide if I need to focus on raised beds or try in the ground...(permaculture style). I am half set up for both.

Do you have an orchard/fruit/nut trees? If so, in the harvest window yet?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Welcome to this forum Salliemae*
I have a very old apple tree(not sure the variety?)-kind of tart*, and an old bartlett pear, hickory nuts, acorns, and black walnuts(for the wildlife). It sure is nice to go out on the property, and eat food, that grows there. Its winter here now, so everything is dormant.

I have been eating a lot of oranges lately(they have been on sale*), do You enjoy citrus, if so, what kind?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I like all kinds of citrus: lemon in my tea, lime in my water, and pretty much any orange, tangerine, or grapefruit for fresh eating. What fruit or vegetable would you like to grow, but your climate or soil just won't support it?


----------



## qtkitty

Pineapples... Or dates coconuts or any other tropical fruit... Yum... Pineapple u can get in store canned or fresh, but they are not ripe. My grands have pineapple in their yard in Florida if they can keep the wildlife out of them to ripen on the plant. They are like candy melt in your mouth. Ahhh drooling.

So what is your favorite fruit or veggie?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Based upon the amount consumed, bananas would be number one by a mile. Apples would be a distant second. I eats lots of melon in the hot months, and hopefully this year the deer will not be able to destroy the cantaloupes and watermelons as they have in the past. What type foods can you easily forage where you live?


----------



## qtkitty

Ramps seem to have a distinct season around here. When I was in school it was marked by B.O. :yuck: after the teenage boys gorged themselves on ramps. Other foragable items aren't as popular. 

What animal do you have or would like to have which would be the most important to you?


----------



## arnie

from a pratical point of view the biggest contributer was the brown swiss dairy cow I had for severl years with plenty of pasture and hay here she was very inexpencive to keep provided all my dairy needs with plenty extra to help feed a pig, besides raiseing a calf for my frezzer .but the most important job gos to the dog (s) ;with so many varmits and preators without them the other animals would be a lot more trouble being in constant peral here I raise milk goats , beef cows , rabbits ,chickens,ducks,honey bees, a pig ,and a horse ,besides the dogs . how many livestock are on your list ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Just now, eight heifers and a steer. I hope to sell the steer this Fall and then get an Angus bull for breeding the heifers. I may add some Nubians, but I'm still mulling that over. Do you read more during certain seasons of the year or is it pretty much consistent throughout the year?


----------



## CajunSunshine

I read all year long...it's an addiction. I love to learn all sorts of new things, so it's mostly non-fiction.

If you like to read, what are you most interested in these days?



.


----------



## RedEarth

Fermentation! 

What is a favorite book of yours, either fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Think I've read "The Lord of the Rings" three times, so I guess I must like it. Short stories by Welty, O'Connor, Poe, and Maupassant are favorites too. What was the first book you remember reading (or attempting to read)?


----------



## qtkitty

There's a monster at the end of this book... With Grover. My mom also had to read this to me a LOT. She had the crazy grover voice down.

What is your favorite summer activity? (Dreaming of some warmer weather after all this minus brr weather.)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning* 


Just being barefoot, and listening to some good tunes, on a warm summer's evening, out on my porch swing*

Are You 'crafty', or 'artistic'?


----------



## reneedarley

My sister,mother and daughter are very artistic - I am crafty.
By the way Tom-no porch swing for you this summer, you have to get in training for the World's Championships in Moose shinbone throwing in our town.








Easy training- my dog loves rapporting the bone 








Do you have any unusual sports events in your town?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't think **** hunting (or snipe hunting) would ever compare with Moose Shin Bone Throwing. There is also beer pong around here, but I've never joined in. When the weather permits and you do get to sit outside, what would you most likely be sitting in/on?

An aside on **** hunting (sorry for the commercial): [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AX9QoFhEhI[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom

The porch swing is my favorite, then my quad,tractor seat,or my aluminum bass boat.

I sure hope there is a novice division in shin throwing Renee*?, I wouldn't want to be badly beaten, by children, and seniors?

Tartar, or ketchup- for Your fried fish?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Sitting on my porch swing, enjoying morning cafe au lait and enjoying how me and the woods are waking up at the same time...

What is your most productive time of day?

Edited to add: Whoops, Tom beat me to it while I was typing this...

I like both ketchup and tartar sauce (not mixed), sometimes just a squeeze of lemon... it all depends on the fish, and what the rest of the meal brings to the taste buds.

Previous question: What is your most productive time of day?
.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At one point in my life I would have said mornings, but now I'm more flexible, taking advantage of whatever the day allows. If the morning temps are brutally cold, I'll wait until after lunch to get going on the outdoor tasks. If the afternoon sun will be boiling hot, I'll get started a little early and beat the heat. Do you routinely wear sunscreen when working outside in the sun?


(Question for Renee...if she sees it: Are porch swings used at all in Europe. Since Tom, CajunSunshine, and I all love our porch swings, it made me wonder.)


----------



## arnie

I will wear sunblock if i'm planning on day in the tractor seat making hay or other field work . not for just a couple hours in the garden though ; not to fair skinned I don't burn eastly .. no moose bone tossin round here ; we do have a strongest farm hand contest at the county fair that includes a hay bail distance toss . are you planning on or hve you ever entered anything in the county fair ?


----------



## reneedarley

No but my brother almost always wins for his fodder beet and veteran tractors .
My mother for her toys








Ã propos shin throwing, the year before last, a refugee from Afghanistan won. I couldn't help but think of his wonder at being a world champion in something
And swings - there is that type of idea in Sweden but not fixed. In Denmark there are hammocks , so no, not quite the same.
Just came home from a meeting and the Sami have moved their reindeer into the local forests. What traffic hazards do you have (animal wise around you)?


----------



## Twp.Tom

White tail deer (its easier to hit them with Your vehicle, than hunting them!), Amish horses/buggies, occasional stray livestock, and lots of *****!

Do You grow Your hair longer in the winter?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No. Sometimes I grow it longer, but it's my schedule and initiative (or lack thereof) that would cause it...nothing to do with the seasons. What's the largest animal you've ever struck (or that struck you) while driving an automobile?


----------



## Jaclynne

I was in an accident where a huge cow plowed into the front and rolled over the top of the vehicle. I wasn't driving, but apparently I was the only one in the car awake to see it happening. 

Are you tempted to set/plant things in the garden in spring at the first warm spell, or do you wait til _*all*_ danger of frost is past?


----------



## arnie

YES I always say i'm gonna wait till a older and very experienced cousin of mine plants his tomatoes till I do mine ; but fail to have pacentice last year I set 50 early girl plants along with a bunch of other cabbage, brockli ,coliflower plants that were supposed to be able to handle a frost .I covered the tomatoes yet the spring freeze got them all . and I had to replant . i'd like to chalange every one to plant a fruit tree this spring .if only for the betterment of the neghiborhood .are you going to plant ant fruit trees this spring ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm hoping to replant four apple trees that the deer killed, and I guess I could do that now. Just need to pick a variety (and a day to go get them). Do you have fruit trees, and if so, what was the source/nursery that you used?


----------



## qtkitty

I don't personally have fruit trees since I don't have my own land yet. My mom has apple trees and blueberry bushes, bit she got them at Lowes. My grandparents have apple and pear trees that they got from I think stark when my mom was a kid. They bought enough to get free blueberry bushes, which are the best thing they got. We haven't a clue what kind they are to get more unfortunately. 

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## salliemae

Favorite meal: BREAKFAST - yum. Lot's of eggs and sausage. 

(Answer to a prior question: to help Ramblin Wreck on his planting goals...Starkbros.com (lot's of tree's - they mail them to you dormant/lightweight, they will also replace a tree that dies, no questions, within a year, send you another one free). Plant marigolds and or daffodils around your fruit trees. Usually keep deer away due to the scent...yet I know there is a huge deer population in Ga.)

Fruit tree/Nut tree planting goals this spring:
Paw Paw, reattempt hardy Fig, Pomegranate, pine nut, hardy Pecan, Mulberry, etc.

Question: Do you plant by the moon phases?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not plant based upon the moon phase, but many that I grew up with did. Their gardens were a lot better than any I have produced. I believe they often tried to plant on "the grow of the moon" (waxing moon). Have you ever viewed other moons and planets through a telescope?


----------



## RedEarth

Yes. My grandmother loved space, and had a telescope (which was pretty unusual for someone in her town). She would show us things like Saturn and its rings. Down there in Southern Utah there were hardly any lights, so the sky was especially full of stars. I've never seen the Milky Way any more clear than it is there.

My last boyfriend was studying physics and working at the observatory that's about an hour away in the mountains here. I got to help out up there a bit  

Ever stay up to watch meteor showers?


----------



## RedEarth

Another view to see a bit of the view around the observatory.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Meteor showers, oh yes! I'll stay up (half, maybe all!) night long for some things, and that's one of them! 

What does the landscape look like where you live? Mountain views, ocean, hills, flatland, desert...what?



Edited to add: 

@ Jessica...Wow, I'd love to be somewhere like that. Inside the observatory, too! *sigh*

@ Salliemae, thanks for the tip about Stark's return policy. Good to know that they have quality trees good enough to sell with one of the best guarantees in the industry. I'll be requesting a catalog, f'sure. 



.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rolling hills and forest for the most part. To my east is a large wetland at the headwaters of the Tallapoosa River. We call it Hannah Swamp. Here's a Spring view from my front porch:



Have you bought (or started) any seeds yet for next year's garden?


----------



## arnie

no still to early for me just planning now ever find flowers or fruit trees growing as a sign of a homestead being in that spot generations ago ?


----------



## RedEarth

I love finding traces of an old homestead! 

What is something unexpected that you have seen or found?


----------



## qtkitty

I lived in a place with out side cats, which were fed. I went out and called here kitty kitty and all the eyes would light up out in the dark woods. One day I went to feed. Here kitty kitty eyes lit up and heard russling of a running critter. I didn't think anything of it until it hit the tree line. It was a juvenile opossum. I changed feeding only to mornings, but this opossum thought it was a kitty and would come out during the day and to the porch with the other cats. Even with a 150lb dog sitting right there. The dog thought he was food referee. Crazy animals.

Did you start homesteading with kids?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good afternoon*, 
No, I started homesteading as a kid my self (19 yrs old). 
What is the highlight of Your day today?


----------



## RedEarth

That's definitely something unexpected- a domesticated opossum!

As soon as I had a spot for a garden and such, I was pregnant, so my kids were there for pretty much all of it. I had felt overworked as a kid, so I let gardening and preserving be an optional activity for them. Hoped that if they saw me enjoying it, they might follow suit. They didn't really seem all that interested (except with the animals, which they were into from the start). But...the one year I felt I didn't have time for a garden (full time flight attendant with a second job), my kids noticed I wasn't starting one and decided to do it themselves! Two of them in particular, who were about 10 and 13  I was so pleased.

Edited because I was slow...That's a great picture, Tom! I was 18 when I started, just had the kids along early, too.

In answer to Tom's question: Highlight of my day so far was having breakfast with 3 of my 4 kids, including my oldest (23) who stayed over here last night. Next highlight will be getting to do somethings in sun today! So glad it's clear, bright, and relatively warm.

Does your family (kids or siblings or whoever)share and or understand your interest in homesteading?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Oh Yeah*, and to a degree, they Homestead with their respective families. Most all of my friends do too*.

How did You get started Homesteading?, Any major/minor influence?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When we were growing up, we called it farming, not homesteading, but we practically grew or raised everything we ate. We butchered (at home...not sent away to some processor) two pigs, one cow, and about 100 chickens a year. We smoked and salt cured the pork and had two freezers for the other stuff. Our vegetable garden was about five acres, and there were "truck crops" in addition to that for sale at the Farmer's Market in south Atlanta. A vacation was getting in the truck (Mom, Dad, and six kids) to go berry picking for jams/jellies. We all left home for easier chores (an easier life really) as quickly as we could. With one exception we're all back here on the farm and would not want to be anywhere else. Go figure. Do you have siblings, and if so, how close (or far away) do they live from you?


----------



## qtkitty

First I would say no I don't have any siblings. I grew up an only child and grandchild. I spent more time with my grandparents than my mother when I was small. Being a single mom she was working pretty hard. 

A few years ago my half brother contacted me out of the blue. I found out I have several half brothers. They live a few hours away. I haven't met the one who contacted me, but we still talk from time to time. I think its all on me that we haven't met, because I am more careful and hesitant about meeting.

What's your reason for homesteading?


----------



## RedEarth

It's pleasurable to me, it feels right, and I prefer to have more practical knowledge and independence than less.

Name a favorite movie.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_Rabbit-Proof Fence_ is my #1 favorite movie.

This is a genie in the bottle question: If you could have three wishes granted, what would they be?




.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(1) A cure for cancer; (2) Elimination of world hunger; (3) Cubs win the World Series. Probably got greedy with the third one. 

Is there a large event (like the Super Bowl, World Cup, Mardi Gras, New Year's Eve at Times Square or Sydney Harbor) that you always wanted to attend, but haven't yet?


----------



## RedEarth

The running of the bulls in Pamplona would be fun.

What's one of the nicest things someone has done for you?


----------



## reneedarley

I will take the most recent thing, lent me their computer yesterday when I spilled coffee on mine.
It is funny, I was thinking of those bulls yesterday when my neighbour was hanging on to the horns of his cow trying to turn her into the right stall.
Thinking about help from neighbours- in the small society I live in, we are very dependant upon help from each other and it is a very nice feeling. 
Nearly like an extended collective ? I am not sure of the english word Commune?
Have you ever lived in a commune?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Never lived in a commune, per se, but this community was very close when I was growing up. With all the growth we've had, not so much any longer. However, in my little part of the world, I have a sister, two brothers, a niece, a nephew, and a cousin as neighbors. My sister, one brother, and a sister in law's sister have common pastures (cows run together oftentimes). My brothers and I have made several roads/trails that connect everyone without the need for using public roads...unless it gets too wet. Maybe we are a commune. The younger brother is growing his hair awfully long these days. How often do you get your hair cut/treated/whatever?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

About every 3 months. My hair grows fast......and silver. 

Can you see grass today??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but I need to find time in the next couple of days to mulch the last of the Fall leaves. I changed out the blades on the mower a couple of weeks ago, and it's amazing the thing would cut at all. The old blades were beat to heck and back. Do you have a lawn to mow, and, if so, when it's mowing season how long does it take you to complete the task?


----------



## reneedarley

Depends on how often the sheep get loose:thumb:
In the villages around me there are huge lawns . It discourages midges and mosquitoes as these prefer the long, wetter grass. I am so lucky that they do not like the taste of me. Are you an insect repellent or do you give them a good feed?


----------



## qtkitty

I must be sweet, because mosquitoes eat me alive! 

If you could choose any amount of land to live on what would you choose?


----------



## arnie

I like having hundreds of acres for the privacy ,never have to worry about the livestock getting in the road n run over ,the neighbors complaining about the roosters crowing ,dogs barking , honey bees working, or cow mooing , I can sing (or cus) without fear of offending . i would be happy as long as i had enough to pasture a cow and raise enough corn to fatten a pig n feed the chickens big garden. i guess that ould be about 11-15 acres which is likely what iv got if i minused the wooded hill sides . in another forem they asked "could you survive on what you grow ?" i ansured yes as a trip to the grocery usally is just for spices , ungrowable here things like pineapple n oranges ,and yes junk food . may i ask you could you ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but I would miss coffee after a while, and I would need to find a source for salt after a couple of years. :facepalm: I hope to stretch the wire on a garden/orchard fence this week given the good weather predicted, and when/if it's completed I'll have a lot of hours and not a little money in it. From a purely financial standpoint (what I've spent on the fence plus gardening cost verses what I could buy groceries for at the market), it would not make economic sense. I've been blessed that my next meal has not been dependent upon my garden, but I always try to plan (and act) as if it (my next meal) was dependent upon the success of my garden (and livestock)...'cause you never know. What do you recycle or repurpose in your home?


----------



## reneedarley

I am not sure what 
you mean by recycle. If you mean re-use, I save plastic containers, bags and eggcartons. If you mean sort rubbish, I never got over those fanatical hippie days in the early 70's. I have one dust bin to empty twice a year and sort everything else and take it to the plant. I have not even used two rolls of aluminium foil in my life (so far), never buy food in metal. I do buy new clothes but always secondhand furniture. Next time I will buy a new car because the technology on fuel reduction has advanced so much in recent years.
Do you buy new or second hand.?


----------



## qtkitty

It depends on what I am buying and your opinion on new and used. I buy clothes from goodwill for my daughter and I when there is something worth buying. The goodwill here is steep and I have found better deals at Walmart or from Amazon sometimes.

I bought my car "used", but less than a year old. I have had it going on 15 years. I will have to buy a new car with in the next 3 years, because it is finally costing me more than maintenance to drive. I don't know how to fix it and have no one who could fix it for me. If that was the case I would buy an old junker and fix the irritating issues I have that don't effect driveability as well as those that effect me being able to drive it and keep driving it for as long as I could get from point a to b. 

I am still unsure if I will buy new or used. The depreciation seems to go down much faster than what they are selling used for. There are used lots selling for prices a few k less than new for 7 year old vehicles. Plus there is no guarantee any more than waiting a year or two will show you which makes and models are having issues, such as GMs ignitions. What I do know is that it needs to have a few important things: get me from point a to b reliably, decent gas mileage, have a CD player, and meet my needs for the future (which would be small animal husbandry at most and I know people who use regular cars to get feed ect who have beef and pigs around here), and would be something I could feel comfortable letting my daughter drive in 10 or so years.

Do you buy feed or make your own?


----------



## arnie

both ;we make lots of hay by share cropping, but don't grow enough corn or grain . I admit to spending more at the feed store than at the grocery . I sold a bunch of unneeded roosters at the small animal auction and was pleasantly surprised that they sold for an average of $11. each .some were pretty old . this left me wondering where they went from there and why someone would pay more for an old rooster ,so I asked seemed some went for a high end resterant others to a zoo ; have you ever wondered who were eating your livestock once you sold them?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I try to move on once the livestock does, otherwise I'd be a maudlin mess. What was the last type of bread you made?


----------



## reneedarley

Hah, just made bread today. Sourdough, oats , barley, bran, yoghurt and flour. I always try to use up all the bits and pieces I have in the cupboard. 
99% of the time I eat my own bread. Do you bake most of your own or buy at the store.?


----------



## RedEarth

I make my own bread. 

What is something you prefer store bought over homemade?


----------



## qtkitty

A1 sauce ...also off brands I have tried don't taste right. If I want A1 it has to be A1.

What is one of the things that you make in the kitchen at home that would be easier to buy from the store, but its just worth it to you to do it yourself?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Stock.

You?


----------



## reneedarley

Mayonnaise- I am often in too much of a hurry so it goes wrong but I use it anyway. I like to make it myself so I can actually see how much fat there is in it.

This morning we, had a power cut, not a long one. As I had fed all the animals and was planning on washing and dying wool, I gave up and went back to bed for an extra nap  Last year we had one for ten days so I had to face it!
Do you often have power cuts?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When I was a child growing up here, there was a saying that "if a possum marks his territory on the power pole" (actually used another word for marks territory) you lost electricity for a week. Those days are long gone and power outages, even in ice storms, are usually short. Our electric coop does a great job. What appliance do you miss the most when the power fails?


----------



## Homesteader

Well, not really an appliance, but, the toilet. On a well, can't flush without the power, so need to use a bucket of water. A bucket with enough water to do the job is too heavy for me!

How long had you desired to homestead before beginning?


----------



## reneedarley

I suppose I always have- except for the years I was at college.
I think I will pass the ? on.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I have always been interested. When I was a young boy, My Sister and I would spend some weekends with My Grandmother, and Grandma was a Homesteader*, an 'urban homesteader! They raised rabbits,chickens, Had all different kinds of fruit trees, and a very nice, large garden. It was a real treat to spend time with, and learn from her and Grandpa. They would let me drive their little red tractor, and work in the garden with them*. Good memories*

Are You where You want to be in this world, or are You planning on going somewhere else, maybe doing something different?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I am where I want to be and very content with it. I hope I'm blessed to visit some other parts of the world though. How near (or far) is the closest state or national border to where you currently live?

(Great picture Tom)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thanks RW*, Where I am sitting right now, I am about 100 miles from -Canada, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Indiana, and New York*.

What is the most Beautiful place on Earth, that You have been?


----------



## Agman55

Hello, I'm new here but thought I would give this a shot. 

Answer: The MOST beautiful place I have been is DEFINITELY "The Tetons"!!! I would LOVE to have a little ranch there someday!!! God willing!!!

Question: What is your favorite "livestock" animal, to raise?


----------



## BlueJeans

Welcome !!!

My favorite livestock to raise is beef cattle !!!

Same question.


----------



## reneedarley

I think my favourite is having a milk cow but my main interest is the sheep because I work with wool. Cows are so much easier to fence in. 








I am about half way through the winter now so I am beginning to work on routine. I like winter but I long to get on at different chores. How long do you have until spring?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
We begin to have 'Spring weather', as early as April, or May, I personally really look forward to the month of June***
Can You name something, that really puts a smile on Your face?


----------



## arnie

spring comes a little earlier here but the high elevation tends to keep frost dangers in the overnight .gonna try planting some peas in febuary, mid march a covered letties bed n green onions and o good Friday is said to be potato planting time , then cabbage and its kin. after mid april is usally the last frost corn can be planted ,and now may we can plant every thing even tomatos . a grin can be found from simple things like the potatos or corn pushing through the soil ,hearing the cheeping sound comeing from the incubator . a full smile and joy can be felt watching small children ,colt or calves romp at play . or seeing /welcomeing close friends . I have found and reserected an old two wheel walkbehind tractor (made around 149 )with hopes of using it to cultivate in this rocky garden soil like a horse between the rows . have you considerd yourself lucky in finding something you have been lookin for for sometime lately.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Close to getting a hammer mill into production, something I've wanted to try for some time. In test runs the thing can make corn meal easily. I'm going to use the bigger screen, which hopefully will lead to cracked corn for animal feed. When you eat fresh corn, what variety do you prefer?


----------



## arnie

peaches n cream is a favorite of mine; I also grew honey select as many locals speak highly of it I canned 140 quarts this summer ,luckily th county has a community cannery with all the tools to make canning lots easyer . do you have a favorite type of tomato


----------



## qtkitty

Probably beef steak for me, because they make a nice slicing tomato. Homemade rolls a little mayo and a thick slice of vine ripe tomato. Yum we get several cherry/grape tomatoes of different colors, but I thing its called a sweet 100 cherry is my favorite. Which is just a plane cherry tomato.(We had chocolate cherry tomatoes this year which were brown, but they split pretty bad) 

Same question


----------



## CajunSunshine

The Creole Tomato....there is nothing like it in the world. But it must be grown in a certain area in Louisiana or it does not have that rich, complex flavor it is revered for. 

When I moved to other states, I tried growing it--many times--and was surprised at the VAST difference the local soil makes in the taste of garden produce. 

The exact same principle applies to the Georgia-grown Vidalia onion and the Louisiana-grown Tabasco pepper!


Next question: If you could be "transported" to any time period and place you wish, what would that be, and why?


.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pre Adam and Eve, and anywhere would be fine!
To see what the world was supposed to be like; free from sin, death, pain and suffering.

You?


----------



## arnie

I remember the late 60s early 70s (if not for the war ) seems like times were pretty good .everyone had jobs ,and could afford a home n car . even as a child in the city seems like everyone got along and knew our neighbors . technology and equipment was here enough to make life comfortable but not as in control of every thing . if you had to chuse one peace of equipment on the farm that makes your labor easyer which would it be ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably the chainsaw. It certainly gets used for more than cutting firewood. A tractor with a loader would be a close second I think. What's one thing you are currently not doing on your farm/homestead that you want to begin doing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders!

Simplifying, Consolidating, Liquefying-basically getting things in better order* 

What calms You?


----------



## RedEarth

Calming for me: my house in order, natural beauty, the touch of someone special.

Who is someone you admire?


----------



## reneedarley

Nelson Mandela.
All these threads about dreams and eating. Can you eat late at night? I find I am most comfortable if I don'Â´t eat after six in the evening. But I can drink loads of coffee


----------



## qtkitty

I can, but we eat between 5-6 every evening. 

Do you love the job you have off homestead or is it a paycheck to keep your dream alive?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love it. Hospitality is my passion!

What is your 'non-homesteady' passion?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Sorry Laura*-My favorite passion would have to be Hiking, back roading, being in the woods, nature....


* I am retired, so no job off of the homestead? My Dreams keep rollin' on*(see other thread!)

What is Your favorite form of art?- Painting, Sculpting, Dancing, Singing,....?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Based upon time spent enjoying it, I guess it would be music. I enjoy painting and sculpting also, but you gotta' get to a museum, usually, to see it. Has there been someone that you never met whose passing nonetheless left you with a pang of loss or sadness (question prompted by Ernie Banks passing this weekend)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 days ago, one of our chefs, at 24, OD'ed on Heroin.
He was a brilliant chef with so much potential.
I worked w him, but didn't "know" him........but it makes me sad and sick at the same time. 

Did you watch the NHL Allstar game?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No, but I saw some of the highlights of the "skills" competition, those guys are fast!!! slappin' the puck at 108mph!

Can You skate, a figure 8?


----------



## ad in wnc

Yes I can still skate a figure 8 - called them school figures and they had to be one and a half time your height with three tracings less than a half an inch apart. It required a lot of controlled muscles and one hour of practice left me sore all day.

What is your favorite exercise on the homestead?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hand cultivating the plants before it rains*

Have You ever worked outdoors, for a living?


----------



## qtkitty

No not professionally, but spent a summer cleaning pieces and parts from construction site leftovers out of trailers and organizing. Random metal work, cleaning out work trucks and what not ... I would say pretty much outdoors, since anything I could do I did outside. To darn hot in the trailers.

What's the spot you hate to do work in the summer cause its to hot?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The roof.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

In a hole (basement excavation), there is no air movement, it's like being in an oven!

Do you cover Your skin in the mid day sun, during the summer?


----------



## RedEarth

If it's for very long I have to. I have fair skin and a few freckles.

Do you like surprises ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Yes I do, as long as they are pleasant.
Have You had to shovel a lot of snow this Winter?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Snow? What is that? Something you eat? or wear?

_Still _swatting mosquitoes here... :bored: 


Question (I'm going to repeat my earlier one): If you could be "transported" to any time or place, what would that be and why?



.


----------



## reneedarley

Snow is the elixir of life:happy2:








As you can see I am quite content with where I am , when I am.
As you are curious to hear from others sis:gossip: I will pass your question on again


----------



## Twp.Tom

I would like to be at Arrivals, in Ostersund, cause there is someone there*, that I am very, very anxious to meet(understatement*):kissy:

What is Your ethnicity?


----------



## RedEarth

Over half my bloodline is English, about one quarter is Irish and next is Danish.

My family before me have been Mormon for generations, and they take tracking genealogy very seriously, so I've seen my family tree mapped out, and have heard and read many family stories.

Do you know any interesting stories from multiple generations back?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My great, great Grandfather (county sheriff for many years) was intriguing in that people either seemed to like him or hate him. A retired judge who admired him greatly called me in from high school to share pictures and stories about him. There was one picture of him in a Sherlock Holmes type outfit, including the curved pipe, during a period when he was a railroad detective. My Dad showed me where he used to hang people near the courthouse, apparently without much in the way of feelings at all. My great, great Grandmother refused to be buried next to him, and I have yet to find where she was laid to rest. My Grandfather and I were both named for him. Are you being impacted by the storms hammering the northeast just now?


----------



## RedEarth

Interesting person, RW!

You wouldn't think NorthEastern storms would could have much effect on someone in Utah, but the ripple effects of cancelled flights, especially as many as are already happening, are broad. I'm on call to fly today and tomorrow and am really hoping I don't get sucked into a mess. I'm hopefully optimistic so far, but things happen. Friday I was simply scheduled to fly to Jackson Hole, Wyoming and back, being done before 2, but due to a mechanical issue, it looked like we might be stuck there until the next day. Luckily, we were able to get home, but it was 7 hours late.

When and how has the weather affected you in a big way?


----------



## qtkitty

A couple of years back we had two storms with in a week of each other like in March where it dumped 4plus feet each time. They told us to go home early at work and I almost got stuck in the snow in the road. I felt like a mole for weeks since all you could see was snow and sky.

What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Autumn/Fall, as our weather moderates to days that are sunny and warm and nights that are cool, crisp, and clear. The color can be very good some years. Our growing season continues well into Autumn too for many veggies, both greens and root crops. There are lots of Fall festivals in the area. Truth be told, I pretty much like all seasons, with the hot days of Summer being my least favorite. Do you often use root crops in your menu planning/diet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

We try to incorporate fresh fruits, veggies (leafy or rooty) as much as possible.
Last night we chose the "fat" option.
Pull pork, mac n cheese, tater salad, and slaw!!!

Do you have insomnia?


----------



## reneedarley

No, I sleep like a log.
Do you talk in your sleep?. I have been told I talk in different languages.!!!!!
Mind you, I also do it whilst awake, babble on in a language- then by looking at peoples faces and take a re-take - realising that I am in the wrong language. More rarely when I am writing . It is a nuisance.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't talk, but if I have sinus congestion I snore, which doesn't bother me too much.  In your yard, what bird or non domesticated mammal will you most often see?

(Renee: I think that multi language thing is a trademark of most Scandinavians and many Europeans in general. Saw a hostel manager in Barcelona once who carried on conversations in four languages at the same time and never skipped a beat.)


----------



## RedEarth

Chickadees and Doves come for chicken feed once my hens move on from it, and quail often check out my compost pile. I especially like when the baby quail are around. 

Years ago I lived in a cabin in the mountains, where we would have more exotic visitors like a mother moose and her baby who was usually around. My favorite to see on that property was a bobcat.

Favorite wildlife encounter(s)?


----------



## arnie

my yard is as far as the hills will allow me to see into the wooded hillsides being winter the leafless trees let me view up to the ridges . the little cardnials and doves share the chicken scratch daily ,as well as the peewee birds that nest eery year on my porch , I also have gray n red squerils that work the walnut trees along the creek there is a tribe of more rarer flying sqiirles in residence near my milking barn . the farm dogs keep the other more destructive varmits run off but once i'm out of their range and away from the barnyard I can expect to see a flock of wild turkeys ,my resident blue crane ,and a king fisher feeding from the creek . the ground hog ,**** and deer , that make it impossible to grow gardens on there turf are likely to be spoted if I don't make much noise . I have learned what can be planted in differint areas of the homestead .to get along with the wildlife and livestock as well ; corn and beans ,cantilope ,must be close under the dogs protection .tomatoes, peas , brockli n cabbage out of the chickens reach but still where the dog can keep deer and turkeys scared off . I knew bears would destroy a honey bee hive but have found that the skunk is a problem the faithful cur dogs have to deal with as well . what wildlife have you found to be a friend or foe in your farming .? I never expected that wild turkeys would eat tomatoes ,skunks would eat bees n honey ,or squirles could hollow out a canilope or spaggtie squash .


----------



## arnie

I suppose i'm to long winded ; but I like to see the flying squirwl visit me in the barn ( I think they steal salt n grain from the goats ) .Previous Question .


----------



## qtkitty

My grandparents used to have a back yard full of citrus trees in Florida. I will never forget seeing an orange with a big fluffy tail. Squirrels love oranges. Who knew!! 

Up north here when I was a kid I had a Australian giant rabbit, who would escape to go ... Uh... Frolic with the wild bunnies. Needless to say the rabbits were a giant hindrance to the garden. My grandfather was a pretty good shot luckily. Now they are in town limits, so you can't shoot them. He also can't go hunting on his property, which is frustrating for him. He watches herds of deer and turkeys every day too. He was pretty good about managing the herds and there are now two does with only three usable legs, which my grandfather would have taken care of if it was season. As the years have passed that they are in town limits I have noticed the herd has been deteriorating in quality although there are more of them.

Previous question: What wildlife have you found to be a friend or foe in your farming?


----------



## BlueJeans

*sigh* Bobcats. They do love chicken dinners.

Same question.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The deer and squirrels have been my garden's and orchard's mortal foes, but the birds have been kind. Even the crows, which were a huge nuisance in our corn fields growing up, have not been an issue. What varieties of tomatoes are you planning to grow in your garden this year (or what varieties did you prefer when you grew them in the past)?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

In the past? 125 Roma/San Marzono plants and about 20 beef steak plants.
I would throw in a random 10 'heirloom' varities just for fun! 
Not this year, but again one day, I will have glorious gardens!!

You?


----------



## Bret

I will plant a few tomatoes that I can see and manage when I pull into the barnyard each day. What is the best tomato to grow for BLT's.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

IMHO? Beefsteak. The depth of flavor, the texture of the tomato.....mmmmm

What is the best tomato for Ketchup?


----------



## arnie

roma is a good patste/sause type big dependable yealder as we all complained about our wildlife foes ;may I mention a couple friends I like from the woods ; the little birds and bats that eat lots of bugs n moscitos and the little screech owls that lie on field mice (the big hoot owls ate my homeing pigeons ) .while thinking of tomato sause n salsa I hae a victoro strainer that works like a charm when processing tomatoes put them through it and the seeds skins ect. come out one side ,and the smoth sause ready tomato comes out the other . hae you got one of these in your canning kitchen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, I don't, but you convinced me Arnie. Amazon has one on the way, and it should come in handy as I want to make some jam this year. Without buying any additional fuel, how far could you get with the vehicle and fuel you have available right now?


----------



## qtkitty

Well I have a little less than half tank, so about 150 miles before E. 

Keep the same question going.. I am curious.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Full tank in my Monte Carlo( daily driver)-500+ miles
same question?


----------



## arnie

in the pickup about 3/4's I may go 150 .it has 2 tanks but the back ones pump quit .theres a couple jerry cans full and with 3 other farm trucks in site and the syphon if I had to bug out I could get farther but I think this is home and about as far as need to be from anywhere else.i try to keep a good supply of diesel to keep the electric generator going for "when" the power gos out but not to much gasoline . do you keep much extra fuel on hand ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I keep 25 gallons of diesel on site and 7.5 gallons of non-alcohol gasoline for the mower/ATV. There's 5-6 gallon sized containers mixed with two cycle oil for chainsaws, weed eaters, and leaf blowers. There's one 250 gallon propane tank (filled to 80%) that is plumbed/dedicated for a dual fuel Honda generator. What sized bed do you have in the bedroom where you normally sleep...and if you don't normally sleep on a bed, upon what do you sleep?


----------



## RedEarth

I have a queen sized bed, with a mattress I love. 

What kind of pillows do you like?


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's not so much the kind of pillow, it's who I am sharing it with, that really matters.

When was the last time You were in Love?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ha Ha! You didn't say with who/what...so I will just say I am in love every day...with life: seeing the wonders of nature, expanding my horizons with learning new skills and improving on what I already know. I'm in love with watching baby animals play, cultivating the earth, creating wondrous meals from the harvests....

I could go on and on, but in a nutshell: Joie de vivre!


Same question forwarded...

.


----------



## reneedarley

True. I too have so many loves in my life, protecting , anxious love for my daughter- tender, caring love for my elderly parents, the challenging love of my work. Nature has always been the love that has never failed me. I have lived in different countries but always had the good fortune of being embraced by a magnificent nature. My love of a partner has been fickle and I have moved on. Now I am firmly anchored and ready to explore a new dimension of love.
And back to earth :smack
I woke to 4 inches of snow and coming fast. What is your weather like?
And Tom, I think you should concentrate on pimpling (ice fishing)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Snow, changing to freezing rain, then falling temps, and an arctic freeze coming*, gotta Love it*(good day to pimple*)

I wear insulated coveralls, when it gets really cold outside; What's Your "go to", cold weather outfit?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I can keep my head and feet warm with woolen caps and socks, I'm 90% there with the Winter gear I need here. I do have insulated boots and coveralls too, but I don't often use them. I have one down vest that I use for layering, and that thing kept me warm in near zero temps skiing in Utah. Describe the last walk you took that was more than one mile (or 1.5 kilometers) long?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was in Bonita Springs Florida, and I walked the beach.
The sun was shining and the temperature was in the low 80's. The sand felt like I was walking in powdered sugar. I would change my walking pattern as people passed by; sometimes I would walk in the ocean, sometimes in the huge piles of shells that had washed up the night before.........

Have you ever drastically downsized?


----------



## reneedarley

Left everything except personal letters a couple of times. Done once, it is not so hard. 

I checked my forest yesterday with my neighbour on his snow scooter. I got places I have never been before. Do you ride snow scooter?


----------



## RedEarth

I haven't in some time, but I used to live in a canyon where cars had to be left at a point, and the remaining 3/4 mile or so was by snowmobile. I had boys aged 1 and 4 at the time, so it took some doing, just to bring on groceries 

What is an experience, good or bad, you've had in the snow?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Driving Home to Ohio, from a day skiing, in western New York-120 mile trip-it took us 9 hours to drive in a snowstorm-I had no choice, because I had to work the following day. This was the worst white knuckle driving, in my life-never got out of 2nd gear(25mph. tops!)

Do You keep chains in Your vehicle, for winter driving?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I do not. Every vehicle and tractor on the place is either 4x4 or AWD, and that is more than sufficient for the few ice/snow events we get down here. For the past two Winters, we've gotten 3-4 snow/ice storms per year but so far this Winter, nada. How many snow/ice storms have you had so far this Winter season?


----------



## reneedarley

The village where i live is on the side of a hill, well protected from winds most of the time so we are spared from most storms. Today we have had 12 inches of snow and it isn't finished. 
How do you move snow?


----------



## qtkitty

Depends on the type of snow. Light fluffy dry snow a broom can brush it away up to several inches where a shovel it would just fall off. Wet dense a shovel. Or snow blower. 

Do you ever get into thinking/day dreaming/researching/organizing projects and if so what was the project?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, if you take day dreaming out of the list, pretty much every work or personal project I've ever done would involve thinking, researching, and organizing, along with planning, documenting, budgeting, critical path analysis, and staffing. At this place, my primary goals were to build a home and get the farm back into some state of production, which led to projects such as designing/building a house, garage, barns, pastures/fences, hay fields, orchards, and berry patches. What's something you do around your home/farm/homestead that doesn't provide food, shelter, or income, but you do it anyway, just because you want to or like it?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Grow a little extra or make something for someone genuinely in need, usually someone who is up in age or too sick to do for themselves. 

What do you have a ZERO tolerance for?



.


----------



## reneedarley

I had to think about that one. I guess I must be a pretty tolerant person. People who don't know me think I am a push-over. Through my work I learnt to always leave open a little hole in the wall so that the kids could get out but also I could hall them in again without any of us loosing face
So, zero tolerance? I suppose racism and infidelity.
I love our winter transport here.
Have you a favourite way of getting around?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I enjoy walking, especially on pretty days. Bike riding is fun too, but the roads are kinda' dangerous for that around here, and the non-motorized trails are a 15-20 minute drive away. If I have to go into the swamp/wetland when it's "soupy", I'll take the ATV. The price you pay for that fun ride is a major cleanup effort at some point. I like road trips on rural roads too. Guess I like 'em all, but I'll take walking if only one is available. Have you ever piloted a plane, as a student or licensed pilot?


----------



## reneedarley

No. My brother is taking his license now..
I was ages before I dared fly. I wasn't scared of flying - I was scared of the airport:happy2: I always took the ferry home to England. 
How old were you when you first flew?


----------



## RedEarth

I think I was 13 or 14. My parents dropped me off at a shuttle stop which took me the hour's drive to the airport. I'd never even been on a bus before, so I got to figure a lot of things out. I went to San Francisco to visit my aunt. It was a horizon expanding trip, for sure.

Where is somewhere you'd love to visit?


----------



## arnie

my mom took us on vacations to visit relatives with her when we were children .I am gonna guess 8 years old . I remember takeing trains and buses with her she has never drivin a car and dad always worked in road construction so summer vacations were out ( though she made sure all us 5 kids did ), my maternal grand parents though not amish were "plain" never driving or owning a tractor my grand pa and a couple of uncles were great horse teamsters and farmed living the old way with horses and could use oxen as well one of my favorite paintings was by an artist who saw my grandfather working the oxen and was impressed at how they worked very quietly with no lines or whips just voice commands .when you speak of spinning yarn I remember my older aunt who kept her mothers big spinning wheel on display in her home .and told stories of how they always were dressed in fashion as she could show my granma a picture from a magazine and she would sew the dress from it . my mother was the youngest of thirteen and I had many cousins that were older than her so I think her family kind of skiped a generation and being self supporting farmers it was no big deal . I consider myself lucky to have known the better part of living in both the horse n wagon make your own and the jump in the car and drive through worlds . do you think if the world ran out of gas you could harness up the old horse and get along just fine ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It would be a challenge for me. I plowed a couple of rows with a very gentle, well trained mule when I was about 14, but someone else did all the harnessing. My brother and I marvel that Dad seemed to get more done with one mule than we can with three Kubota tractors. Could you get on a bike (pedal powered) and ride 50 miles if it was necessary...and would you have a bike handy to make the trip?


----------



## RedEarth

I could do it, though I'm sure I would be saddle sore the next day. I think the bike I have here could also make it, though I do wish I had a nicer one. 

If you work away from home, are there any options open to you other than driving yourself?

About a year ago it bacame possible for me to ride mass transit train from about ten minutes away from my house clear to the airport. The problem I have, is that the line connecting the county I'm in with the rest of the system in the city runs every day excepting Sunday, and I usually end my trips on Sunday.


----------



## qtkitty

Other than catching a ride with someone no. When I broke my leg my mom drove me back and forth to work. That was NOT fun!

Have you had an idea that your friends and family thought was crazy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yeah.....you have not idea! 

Socks while you sleep or bare foot?


----------



## reneedarley

Bare but lots of eiderdowns Do you ever get snowed in? I think it will be a while before i see my car again:bored:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I have chosen not to travel in certain conditions, but I got out and about in the largest snow I've ever seen here (drifts of 3 and four feet). In one place I had to dig through a snow bank as the wheels left any part of the ground where they could get traction. Turns out the trip was unnecessary as my Mom was fine. Just didn't know that, because the phone lines were down. Long answer to a short question: No, I've never been snow bound. When you are confined to your home due to inclement weather, how do you feel about it: safe as a bug in a rug, frightened by the lack of mobility, happy for the reading time or game time with family...how do you react to it all?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, as now, I have to get out and feed the animals. In the picture I post now from his morning there is a door behind that snow to the left .And there is a water hole in the beck by that bridge. But now they are fed, I will take a nap, snug as a bug in a rug, before I go shovel snow. At least I am never bored.
Oh and I feel with you on that one about friction for the tyres.
What is your hardest chore? Mine is carrying water.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably getting square bales of hay out of the field and into the barn in high Summer is the hardest, somewhat routine chore. Our old square baler makes a tight, heavy bale, so lifting it up on a truck or trailer a few hundred times gets kinda' tiring. Getting the bales into the barn loft is easier than it once was, since I found an old hay elevator on craigslist. But whoever has loft duty has to pick it off the elevator and stack it in a hot, mostly airless environment (barn with metal roof). It's a good way to lose weight and get a very runny, nose.  Have you ever operated a farm tractor, and if so, what was the last tractor you used as an operator?


----------



## arnie

I worked for years on snow removal every winter so I couldn't be snowed in (I can remember some pretty scary drives to get to work though ) and in the late 60s in Chicago we got to miss a week of school when 4 feet of snow came over night . but once while vacationing here on the farm I woke up to 3 feet of snow and just sat it out for 4 days till I saw on TV that the state had the roads cleared ; but like RR I had a big 4 wheel drive truck which was jacked up with mudder tires so I could hit the drifts on my road and push through I love the tractors. I like the old 245 massey cause its here and has power steering its what I set out the big round bails with yesterday ; we had so much trouble with labors. trucks , and old age we stopped making square bales at all the last couple years ;just do the big round ones that way my cousin and I can handle the job solo . even though it waste more hay .the cows n horse like to make a bed in the last 20% or so of the roll and then hey won't eat it a buddy of mine makes some very high quality hay to sell to small farmers and horse people so I usally stop by him and get few squares a month to feed my spoiled pet milk goats and to get some straw to use as bedding in the barn n pig house . I usally store the first cutting hay out side in a hay pen but use an old tabbaco cureing barn to keep the second cutting in the dry . I also hae an old case 990 tractor with strong arm steering that now I just use as a backup cause it has the hydrolic hookups to run the round bailer in case the ford my cousin runs breaks down .and have rigged the cane mill with a hydro motor it can connect up to . when my nephews started driving and wanted to get an old antuqe truck to drive I advised against it ;remembering the days of one wheel drive with byaseply tires ,no power steering . brakes that failed every time you hit a puddle and the constant repairs . even though I feel It forced me to learn plenty of mechanical skills ,I think it would of been more fun picnicking of sundays instead of repairing the old truck to make it to work Monday . have you ever had younger people stare at you in disbelief when you talk of things you used to do in your youth ?.( like putting up hay with horses )


----------



## Laura Zone 5

> have you ever had younger people stare at you in disbelief when you talk of things you used to do in your youth ?.


I have a 20 year old at work that asks me all the time to "tell her a story".
She's a gifted writer and about to graduate college!!

What do you do to feel secure?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wow, that's a hard one. I actually have to find challenging things to do to encourage some insecurity/fear, to keep the juices flowing. I guess faith plays a huge part in how I feel about things. I really believe God watches over the sparrow and the lilies of the field, and by grace more than can be measured watches over me. How many cups of coffee do you normally drink on any given day?


----------



## RedEarth

0-3 I love good coffee, especially with a good breakfast. I feel better if I don't consume caffeine every day, though, and I don't like to be too reliant on anything. Sometimes I have tea, and sometimes I start my day with a healthy smoothie.

What is a part of your daily routine that you really love?


----------



## arnie

the livestock chores - feeding and socilizeing with them the chickens come flying out of the woods ,the rabbits rare up at the cage, of course the dogs,horse and goats. consider me thiers. but even the beef cattle come when called . I always speak with them and give them a scratch on the shoulder or a treat . kindness is always its on reward and often repaid . when our lovesick bull went to the neghibors pasture and my cousins were planning the 4 wheeler chase . all I had to was call him and rattle the grain bucket and he followed me home . Its groundhog day !!! did your local ground hog give you a good weather forecast ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Our says Winter will be short, and I hope he's right. What's the best trained animal that's been a part of your life, be it a dog, cat, or livestock?


----------



## Jaclynne

I had a horse named Katie who just recently had to be put down at age 32 (I think). Got her when she was just 9 months old. She grew up to train all the nieces and nephews and many neighbor kids to ride without fear. She was a good cow hand and danged fine at both heading and heeling. Plus we taught her to drive, but I must say that was never her best performance, probably due to the ignorance of her trainers on the subject. (One fancy harness rig later we got some mules and wagon to satisfy that itch.) Katie was a fine horse, smart, and had a big heart willing to learn anything you taught her.

Is there any pet that you still miss years after they are gone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No, not really.

When is the last time you truly, rested; body, mind and soul?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning**

I just woke up about an hour ago, and I was totally at rest*, I just lay there thinking, being warm and comfortable, I want to stay there(especially in the winter!), then coffee calls*.
My body has been at rest for quite some time now(many years), I used to be unable to sit still, I don't have that problem so much, any more. As my life has calmed down somewhat*, so has my mind and Soul. I am looking at Life differently as I mature(don't know if that's the right word?). deep reflection, quiet time, and meditation help*. I try and make my mind my friend, cast away worry!, and things that I have no control over. I am as happy, as I want to be*.

Does thinking positively, help You to be in a good mood, or state of mind? What is it that helps to make You feel good?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I am not much for catch phrases / or 'fake it till you make it' mentality.
If it's positive I do expose it and give thanks for it.
But I do not fabricate 'positive' to give myself a false 'high'.

I try to stay focused......and I will tell you......the sunshine sure does wonders for my life perspective. When it's grey for more than 3 days, I go to the tanning bed.
I cannot hack the grey bleak winters.

What was the last life altering change that happened to you and how did you recover from it?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I guess the last major life altering change for me was retiring, and I hope never to recover from it. Having lots of second thoughts about a consulting gig I agreed to work on this month, but I've already said yes. What's the last nice thing you did for yourself?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Started to eat more sensible*, and exercise regularly. It's never too late to be good to Yourself*

Same Question*


----------



## reneedarley

I suppose I am not good at being nice to myself. 
My daughter has anorexia and bronchial asthma- sometimes worse sometimes better. Winters are normally bad but this time I was visiting she was in a good period. So, each day we ate Brunch at fine restaurants - I didn't bother so much about the food, I spent far too much money- but just watching her, relaxed, laughing , talking and eating. I can live on that for the next half year until I see her again. Oh and the waiters got outrageous tips too, I am just so happy that she is alive.
Retirement is looming. Are you retired?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes, after suffering several unexpected heart attacks, at a young age (1st at 45), and having multiple angioplasties/stents/by passes, I retired several years ago*. Glad to be alive*****, Would rather be laying brick/block/stone! Every day I wake up, is a good day****

Have You ever had surgery?


----------



## qtkitty

Yes.. About a year ago I had bimalleolar ankle surgery. Majority of the time I walk without a limp now.

Have you ever been laid up because of an injury?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep. Most recent was 2012; MONTHS on pain meds and inability to walk or lift anything over 5 pounds. 
You guessed it.......blew my back.

What amazing thing will you do today?


----------



## Bret

Practice Swallow Tail Jig. I can get lost in a measure.

Will you have more or less today.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

One or the other for sure. What's one way you could save money on your monthly budget but you just haven't gotten around to doing it yet, for whatever reason?


----------



## unregistered358895

Stopped buying frozen pizzas.

What is your biggest budget goal right now?


----------



## qtkitty

Pay off student loans! That's just the first thing, but then I can start saving. 

What is your favorite thing to save on in your budget?


----------



## ad in wnc

We go to lunch at the local Alzheimer's unit cafeteria. I get a hot meal with 2 veges for $3.58. What food from your childhood do you miss the most?


----------



## qtkitty

I don't miss any foods from childhood. I eat mostly the same food. My grandfather was diabetic so we all ate home cooked, whole grain, lean meats, low sugar, ect. I didn't have a pop tart until it was 9. I learned to fry as an adult. Lol

Same question


----------



## arnie

people in my family were all great cooks lots of itialin and sothern influence for sure . And not just in the ingriedents used, but in the preparation also we all helped prepare and eating the results always was a celibration of togetherness . so I still miss the steak with mushroom gravey ;or spagatti by dad or blueberry pancakes by mom; and continue to have them to reserect those great memorys of a big family. I think the smells of the kitchen are like a letter from home . when I was younger I liked to go hunting with dogs not to eat but to listen to the hounds trail n tree ,or hole a rabbit participate in field trials . but about 5 years ago lost intrest . have you changed your hobby ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.
I used to scrap book, a lot.....haven't touched it in 3 years.
This will be the first year in 11 that I will not have a garden, or a huge harvest to can.

What is the KEY to adapting to change?


----------



## exsheeple

I think I would have to say that the key to to adapting to change would be to have the ability to welcome and embrace change and the willingness to adapt to such changes with little difficulty as possible.
I am in the process of going through some changes now....I am 50 Years old and had my first heart attack last Wed morning. For me, a whole lot of pain and 2 stents later, I am very happy to be willing to adapt to the changes I need to make.
Do you know of any good healthy recipe sites?

Did I do it right? Yeah, I know...thats two questions...LOL


----------



## CajunSunshine

Glad you are making good changes; your heart will be glad!

Healthy recipe sites? 

There are so many! Yum! 

Here's one: http://nourishedkitchen.com/

You may also enjoy reading this: _The 150 Healthiest 15-Minute Recipes on Earth._ I found this gem of a cookbook at the library and liked it so much I bought a copy. Lots of fantastic recipes that are flexible enough to adapt to a variety of substitutions.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592334423/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Same question forward!


.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Getti...-Healthy-Recipes_UCM_465114_RecipeLanding.jsp

Best wishes on Your recovery Exsheeple. Get lots of exercise, try to stay away from processed sugar,flour,food. And eat lots of fruits and vegetables*. -this is the advice I've been given,over and over. Drink lots of water, and if You smoke- that will have to change too* You have a lot of Living to do yet-be good to Yourself*

Same question*


----------



## Laura Zone 5

https://www.facebook.com/happyandraw?ref=br_tf

I don't know if you Face Book, but this is a great resource for healthy / raw foods.

What is the biggest change you will make in your life in the month of February?


----------



## arnie

not going to change much as I gotta admit I pretty much settled in. found my eden so to speak .peace with in and out .I will have a Birthday and change my age soon . What would it take to to make you happy /to gain the peace withinyourself ?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh, times I feel like the cat drinking cream. Of course, like everyone else, I can get a gulp of sour milk now and again:facepalm:
This morning the sun is shining and it is 38degrees F. I can sit on a sheepskin outside in the snow and drink my coffee. What more could one ask for?
Do you often break fast out doors?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Working outdoors most of my life, We (the Men I worked with and Myself*), would often take a coffee break at 10:00 AM, We would sit by the fire that boiled our water, and heated our sand, to mix mud, or sit in our trucks with the heater on, in the summer, we would go for the shade*,- this was breakfast for me*, I would usually eat whatever I had packed for the day, and then, back to work we would go*. Good Times* Now, for breakfast, I eat oatmeal indoors, while at the computer, browsing, in the morning*

I worked at job sites, outdoors, most of my adult Life-Where was Your 'office', or place of employment?


----------



## RedEarth

For the past 8 years my "office" has been airplanes and airports. I don't love or dislike either of those, but I do love the exploring I get to do between work hours. 

Same question.


----------



## reneedarley

I have also worked outdoors most of the time. Worked with children, sharing teamwork, respect, learning through experience. We built huts together, my most important implement was a bonfire where we made food, candles, dyed wool etc. 
But fire is much more than that, watching the flames' we dig deep into our primal brain, relax with the instincts of safety from wild animals, are insured security in the form of warmth and cooked food. 
So my fires were my tool to sit, whittling a piece of wood and listening to traumatised children' finding a place where they could mouth their histories . As I have said before, I am a storyteller- I seemed to have a gift of picking up the broken fragments and with the help of the flickering, crackling embers, piece together happy endings to help these children on their way.
I too miss my work' but I realised that it was time for me to move on.
Anyone work indoors?


----------



## arnie

me too my office was a truck ; being in the building trades ( mostly road building ) and now homesteading. I haveint been inside much , Working with the livestock or growing things in the soil is great relaxation theapery connecting you back with mother nature .though now in winter I have meals indoors in fair weather i'll be out on the porch whitch i'v made into a summer or canning kitchen . though I really don't miss the pressures of deadlines , early alarm clocks ,swing and double shifts .I do mis the comroderie of the other workers as I usally had a big crew and lots of experience in differint phases of construction .I would often get the new workers to train but doing differint things also ment not staying in the same location very long . here now we built a big shed and picnic table that also covers the Big BBQgrill ,malasses furnace ,and cane mill . to enterain guest and helpers at cookouts . do the people in your community often put on workings . bbqs ,or pot luck dinners where every one is invited ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, pot lucks never seem to happen around here any longer. Our family does pot lucks for holidays and celebrations, and I've done it a few times with friends here. Even the churches don't do them any longer. Have you ever participated in a cake walk?


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes, but the last time I participated in a cakewalk was back in my 20's.

Ever been to, or contributed to a pie auction? Do they still have those or box suppers?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Yes, every Year at the Wellington Cheese festival, they have a cheesecake baking contest. And after the contest- they auction off the cheesecake entries, and donate the $ to charity*

Does Your community (or nearby), have an annual festival?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Late as usual Tom: The closest thing we have is the Paulding Meadows Arts and Crafts Festival.

Not around here any longer. I think everyone has gotten too afraid to eat 'stuff" made by their friends and neighbors, but on the flip side, people are eating out in restaurants all the time. It confuses me, but I am easily confused. You were just gifted with your favorite cake. What kind of cake is it?


----------



## Twp.Tom

German Chocolate **

Favorite natural outdoor place? - woods, beach, mountains, riverside, farm,up in the sky,......?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You already know....BEACH!!!!

Whatcha doin' today?


----------



## BlueJeans

Thus far today, I'm checking to see if I can move my body. Yesterday, I played 'trucks' in the dirt with my 5 yr. old grandson. Oooooh....

Any sign of Spring where you are?


----------



## RedEarth

Yes! And that's strange. I saw snowdrops on a walk the other day, and it's been warm enough for long enough that I've run a pitch fork through most of my garden, which I usually can't do for until much later. 

Are you excited to try anything new this year?


----------



## arnie

Sure Am . new this year will be the goats kiddihg .moveing the can patch to a "New Ground " (hope that will make the weeing /hoeing less ) cultivateing with the newly reserected two wheel tractor .also planted a patch of wheat hopeing to bake bread from start to finnish .and as always there'll be some new stuff in the garden ;alreay ordered some lettice seed that's sposed to have a mixture of a bunch of seeds flavors n colors ,and a giant beefstake tomato seed . i'm going to a small animal auction this evening where there is always a big variety of animails from chickens to lamas not to mention the variety of people attentending Who would like to come along ?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh Sorry Arnie, I didn't catch the plane :facepalm:
We have very good farm auctions here, there are so many useful items going cheap. Do you attend many auctions?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My auction attendance has gone down in recent years, primarily because I don't need much of anything. So why put yourself in a position to be tempted to buy something you don't need? I prefer flea markets, either to just stroll around or to look for something in particular. What was the last item you either bought or sold at an auction?


----------



## arnie

roosters n rabbits people are buying ol tough roostrs for 11 -12 $ who would of imagined that . am I missing out on some new culinary fad perhaps, but it looks like the mornings are be a little quieter around here . do you have something that wakes you up early every morning ? ie, rooster crowing ,birds chirping , dog wanting out ,alarm clock,or garbage trucks backup beeper ( I used to get that one in the city )?


----------



## qtkitty

I can tell when spring, because there is a noisy bird that nests in the bush below my window. Every morning as soon as there is a fraction of light it makes a ruckus. Usually up around 5:30 used to be earlier, but my little one finally realized how to sleep in til the sun is up. Thankfully its not spring, because I have felt sleep deprived and sleep until the alarm goes off.

Going along with getting woken up .. Is there something that makes noise and wakes you up that you wish wouldn't?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Squirrels running on the porch roof. Thinking about getting a rescue cat to take care of the problem. Had my son's little Jack Russell for the better part of three years, and she would chase them. Never caught the first one, but she was heck on mice. What's the last silly thing you did to hurt yourself (physically)?


----------



## reneedarley

Not the latest but one of the most stupid. I had a stand in Tivoli, Copenhagen, during the Christmas market. I always sold a leg of pork to one of the men who worked on the amusements, One year I dropped the frozen meat and broke my big toe! That was so tough as the show had to go on:grin:
One of my friends at the market was Muslim - full of pity for me, he said that it would never have happened if I hadn't eaten pig ;-)!!!!
Now this man was brilliant at blowing figures from molten glass.
Are their any crafts that really fascinate you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I am not sure if it considered a craft?, but I am very fond of/interested in decorative stone masonry*.

Have You ever studied a craft or trade, scholastically ?


----------



## reneedarley

Only short courses. I learned to weave in London -hated being in a city but it was a good school.
I have just discovered that mice prefer to nest in light coloured, expensive, washed fibre rather dirty, dark sheep's wool..GRRRRR
Do you have any completely useless information about animals?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm chock full of useless information, so let's see: Don't tease rattlesnakes; Bird feed is eaten by squirrels primarily because squirrels can't read the packaging (all squirrels are dropouts); Armadillos are not nearly as cute as possums and *****, and I wish they would head back west where they belong; Goats can be fed ten times a day and still beg for more. What's your favorite book, movie, or TV show that featured an animal as a main character?


----------



## reneedarley

No doubt about it -BABE- 
I am busy so I will pass the ? on once more


----------



## arnie

the yearling and of course ol yeller .I keep the old work house I guess he's retired as I haven't had the harness on him in over a year,and a few roller pigeons cause I like to watch em fly . do you keep any animals just cause you like em ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At one time I had a rescue burro, and I guess he sorta' served as a LGD substitute (so not completely worthless). He and the billy goat were best buds except at feeding times. Then it was war. Eventually I got rid of the burro, but I really should have gotten rid of the billy (and eventually did). No animal disrupts harmony more in a mixed livestock herd than a billy goat. Do you remember the vehicle in which you took your driving exam...and was it a manual or automatic?


----------



## qtkitty

I tool my driver's exam in a blue Geo metro manual... Lol I called it my little blue tuna can.

Do you have or had a nick name for your vehicle?


----------



## BlueJeans

My vehicle is "Maxine". All of our vehicles have names.

Same question.


----------



## no really

My tahoo' s name is Paco. Cause out here on the border it looks like a drug runner or a cop. 

Same question it's a good one.


----------



## littlejoe

I've got a stackwagon named, Dorothy. Just cuz I had to make a run into SE corner of Kansas to pick it up. Never did find poor Toto?

Are you a shooter?


----------



## arnie

I strive to be a straight shooter . in the roy rogers / gene autry sence of the word . who was one of your child hood heros ?


----------



## reneedarley

Robin Hood and Davy Crocket. My mam used to clean at a local teacher's house and I taught myself to read from her bookcase. One of my favourites was Davy Crocket. I don't think I have ever got over his death at Alamo.
Though not religious- Jesus is actually a person whose teachings I strive to follow. 
What was your favourite subject at school? Mine was history.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

My favorite subject in HS and college was Mathematics

Same question


----------



## Laura Zone 5

History. 

What's on your plate today?


----------



## qtkitty

Last night we had a quick stroganoff (hamburger, beefy onion soup mix, golden mushroom soup, whistershire(sp) sauce, and sour cream) over calrose rice with green beans. I don't really eat in the mornings, but will have some spiced chai tea with chia seeds in it.

Same question


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Heading to the bank, paying bills, making a ton of phone calls, scheduling people to pick up equipment after I discontinue service....you know . Then I will go to work!!

Are you trapped in the "artic blast" of cold air?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not yet, but they say it's coming. Today's high will be around 60F with full sun, but the expected high on Sunday is 33F/1c with lows in the teens to single digits. Maybe it's our last big blast for the Winter, but we'll see. If you could snap your fingers or wiggle your nose and one nasty/dreaded job around your place could be magically completed, what would it be?


----------



## arnie

all the weeds would be gone from the garden , no wait as i'm dreaming of majic all the crops and pastures would be weed n brush free . do you have your taxes done or are you procrastinateing


----------



## whistech

I haven't started on my taxes yet. I always wait until April and so I can get over the property taxes and homeowners insurance before I have to think about income taxes. Do you always plant a garden?


----------



## arnie

Gosh Yes I strive to grow all my own food veggies ,fruit, meat ,eggs n dairy . and have plenty to share . of course I still grocery shop for things I cant grow or are out of season . I wish I could help support a community garden where people with no property or tillage equipment could grow their own ,but I guess I,m to far off the beaten path . would you like to particapte in a community garden ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In a way, our family kinda'/sorta' participates in our own version of community gardening. I generally plow up everyone's garden for them. Once the tiller is on the tractor, it takes no time to till up some nice planting beds. If my older brother beats me to the punch on ripe tomatoes, I'll scarf some from him. If my crop produces a little longer, he'll grab some of mine. Once we did a four way split of a steer I fed out, but if I do that again, I want a butcher that comes to the farm, not scare the poor animal to death by transporting him to the meat processor. What's one thing you could spend money on now that would likely save you a lot of money down the road?


----------



## CajunSunshine

A degree in Automotive Mechanics...

(Then again maybe my truck is not leaking, it's just marking it's territory?)


Same question forwarded.



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Going to Mechanic's school.
Opening an IRA
Pet Insurance for my JRT's

Same Question.....


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

I have pondered this question, and came to the conclusion that any $ spent today, will most likely save You $ down the road- as the cost/value of things keep going^, and the value/purchase power of currency keeps going down. 

Are You wealthy$$, loaded$$, do You have lots of $$?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, and I have no desire to be either. But I haven't missed a meal, slept in the open (unless I wanted to do so), or been forced to wear sack cloth for protection from the elements. Life can get "heavy" sometimes, with things like death, taxes, sickness, unexpected bills...you name it. What's something you can do to make the day lighter, both for yourself and those around you?


----------



## reneedarley

R.W. I do declare, you sneaked in there.
I just looked in my piggy bank. I have Â£30, Euro,250 Nor. kroner and 700 D. kroner but no, no dollars ;-(.
Is there a train station in your village? I live in the middle of nowhere yet, in the winter ski season one can get all the way from Denmark to a mile from my house (750 miles) without changing trains. Crazy !!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rw:-Just being grateful*, sometimes, listening instead of talking*

Renee:- We have an Amtrak station in Elyria, Ohio- about 25 miles away, I have never used it, but I believe You can travel all over the States on it?

Have You ever sported really long hair?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Shoulder length in college, but to be truthful, it was a pain. Life is much easier with shorter length hair. What are your plans, big or small, for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## arnie

HA HA . after high school in the 70s . seems we all had long hair .and I had a beard as well .at work we were building a parking lot next door to a funeral home the cars in the lot were in the way and belonged to them .so as the youngest newest" kid" on the job I was told to go in and get those people to move them . it was early but the door was unlocked the place was dimly lit and very spooky to me (I guess it didn't help that most mornings in those days were accompanied with a slight hangover )as I knocked and hollered hopeing someone would showup as I turned the corner I saw a big hairy monster comeing at me in the dim light I jumped back and screamed in fear, as the lights came on and the funeral guys giggled befor I hit the exit, I had saw my self in a full length merior seems the young guys apprentceing in their trade lived on the second floor . any how after work I went to the barber much to mom n dads likeing . ITS FRIDAY THE "13th" what type of superstisions are you looking at to avoid walking under ladders. not setting your hat on the bed ,or hoot owls out side your window . hopeing that 4 leaf clover is still holding up .I have a found horse shoe over my door '


----------



## arnie

slow once more here its gonna be unusally cold here so I may hunker down and keep the fire stoked up after going to the valintines dance tonight , who knows it may be a lucky Friday the 13th <3 .check out my last Question above


----------



## qtkitty

I am not superstitious. When I have one of those days that I can't get it together due to either my own klutziness or environmental challenges and wish I could just go crawl back in bed throw the covers over my head and do a start over..yup those are totally random.

I have had a black cat and she crossed my path many times over. She was mighty lucky survived a bonfire with just scorched fur and leaping off tables she climbed on to while saying mommy catch me(there were some close calls there but always managed to catch her. Thank goodness she grew out of it. Would have been horrible to try to catch a full grown cat.) 

I don't walk under ladders usually mostly because I would hit my head on the ladder in most cases (5ft9). If its my grandfather doing something on the roof or cleaning gutters. I still don't, because something would fall on my head. And gutter poo bow's are not in fashion!

What are you doing for Vday? I have a date with my daughter. I asked her last week if she would be my date. She gave me this disgusted look and told me no cause she isn't a boy. Sighs they grow up to fast. So we are going to pop a bag of popcorn and snuggle under the covers and watch a pg movie 

So what are you doing for vday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

setting up my smoker for tomorrow and working
then coming back to my place, and going to bed.
Alone. 

You?


----------



## arnie

Would you be My VAlintine ?


----------



## reneedarley

Gee Arnie, I am late again.
Is anyone as bad at doing tax papers as I am ? Believe me, I am the dunce of the class


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Good looking pie Arnie, and you should have gotten lots of valentines with that offer. On the tax front Renee, I use TurboTax, one of the software packages marketed on this side of the pond for income taxes, and it works OK for me. My income tax submissions for 2014 are complete ... thankfully. As for my other tax papers, receipts and the like, those are stored in one drawer in a mule chest dresser until year end. Then I sort everything, usually on a cold, wet day and with a glass of wine at hand. How do you store and sort your household paperwork like bills, tax receipts, and bank statements?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Paper files in a cabinet. I sometimes let them pile up for a bit on the countertop, then when I can see it's becoming cluttered, I tend to it.

Do You have any health, or fitness goals set, for the near future?


----------



## arnie

that's something on the back burner for me cause theres usally something irresistible on the front burner cooking away . of course with the arrival of spring and gardening my homegrown diet will improve as will the amount of excersise but for now as I check my menu and activity(as I take a high blood pressure pill) .it looks like hurryup and get the feeding watering chores done and get frying up some taters n steak cause theres a loaf of bread in the oven . there was some new additions to this farm yesterday 4 lil mt cur pups buireid deep in the hay in the barn , I feel guilty for letting her get bred as I did not plan for them but as they are of good ancestry I will have no trouble finding homes for them ( I just have to be cautious not to become attached to them ) I already am thinking that my great farm dog is getting old and should start training a successor to help him in his dutys of watching over me n mine . do you ever wonder wherethe time went and find it hard to belive that the faithful ol pup is comeing a 9 year old or the horse is past a teen ager? time flys when you take your eye off the clock.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Congratulations on those pups Arnie*, I've seen pictures and heard about Your Cur's- those are some fine dogs! Them chops look good too!
Yes, time sure does pass by fast when Your not noticing it. It seems when you want it to pass quickly, it slows down. Just seems like yesterday, that I couldn't wait to turn 18!

What do/did You do for a living*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Technically, I was supposed to be an accountant, but it seems like I did more work designing and implementing financial systems than actual accounting "stuff". Now I am a cow herder/caller and wanna be dirt farmer. How many animals, of all types, do you feed on a given day?


----------



## arnie

I will be willing to bet i'v got the most (at least in variety) , cows , dairy goats. horse , pig'rabbits , ducks, chickens, homeing pigeons , dogs , honey bees . a varity of wild birds includeing turkey and grouse , and any stray human that may find its way here ;I guess mechanical animals don't count even if a couple old trucks have a huge appitite as well , how bout Ya all


----------



## reneedarley

I have 100 sheep, 3 cows with 2 calves, 2 horses and 3 dogs. I also help my neighbour every day with his 25 cows. As my animals are all around the village I worked out that I walk about 10 miles a day merely feeding them!
How much do you walk daily?
This Â½ mile path gets trod 3 to 4 times a day there and back. After a good snow fall I get plenty of exercise


----------



## Laura Zone 5

5 days a week I probably walk 5-10 miles each day (at work)
My 2 days off I walk a combined 2-5 miles.

How long does your favorite pair of shoes last?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders****

I rarely wear shoes, but my 9" Redwings, are going on 5 years?, I have had them re-soled once(factory), and I have kept them clean, and oiled* They are very comfortable, and soon I will get another pair,the same style.

Do You have a special pair of hiking shoes, if so what kind?(I am thinking about buying a pair)

*Beautiful picture Renee*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Probably my first pair of Vasque Sundowners was my favorite, and I had lots of great hikes in those shoes. Son #2 scarfed them in a time of need, and I never saw them again. Bought another pair, made in China, and they let me down big time last Summer on a short hike to Lone Star Geyser in Yellowstone. The soles just disintegrated. Is there a brand of something (apparel, tools, appliance, vehicle, whatever) that you once relied on heavily but now not so much because of a drop in quality?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Whirlpool. Absolute garbage.

When you go out to eat, what 'food' would you love to see on every single menu?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Asparagus, with tomatoes a close second. I could eat both for any meal of the day. What's your favorite breakfast?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

A BIG ONE
Eggs, bacon, home fries, biscuit and gravy, pancakes, fruit, milk, coffee, OJ.....
yep, I can eat all that.

What is your go to lunch?


----------



## Bret

Soup, sandwich, violin, banjo, piano. Or leftovers, piano, violin, banjo.

What did you forget at the store?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yogurt*(plain)

How often do You visit the nearest town?


----------



## arnie

I go to town a couple times a week more to see humans than for supplys , the local resterant and country store both have liars tables wheres theres usally an empty seat for anyone seeking advice on farming .local gossup , willing to tell / hear an old joke ,or tall tale . if not for the desire to visit with some of the same spieces nessary trips would be rare . the VFW has a dance with live country-rock music every Friday , and the country store /feed store has blue grass players on Tuesdays ; looks like i.m gonna be snowed in for a couple days with the forcast calling for 14 inches ; I know up north this would hardly slow you down but here the county road maintance is not to be bragged about in the hills with the steep twisting roads its safer to avoid them until the county gets down the priority list . when was the last time you chose to just sit the storm out ?


----------



## qtkitty

I have to go to work, but if its bad on the weekend I am not getting groceries. It can wait. Worse case we have dried milk eggs and flour. As long as long as we have power we are Golden. And no power when its cold things stay good, but we end up chattering. We have a kerosene heater, but I think we have only had to use it a few times. 

How do you stay warm when there is no power?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Go to a hotel.
HAHAHAHAHHAH
Seriously? Well, when I owned a home, I had a fireplace and a genny.
Now? I'd go to a hotel, or a friends.

You?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The wood stove provides most of the heat for the house at all times, with or without power. The downstairs furnace is always turned on, but it rarely ignites. The master bath has a small, wall mounted gas stove to add some extra heat for that area. What's the last thing you baked in your oven?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I baked some chicken tenders last week. I wanted to try rolling them in flour before the egg wash, and bread crumbs-they turned out crunchy/yummy*

What are the first fresh veggies harvested in Your area-peas,onions, lettuce, asparagus?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It can vary, but usually lettuce, spinach, and kale. We've never had luck with snap peas or broccoli. Cabbage goes into the ground early, but it may be June before you can harvest a mature head. The asparagus kinda'/sorta' follows the weather and can pop early. Does rhubarb grow where you live?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes it does*, I don't have a patch, but my neighbors do*. I am really fond of rhubarb pie*(with walnuts)

Have You ever made your own ice cream?


----------



## arnie

all the time . one of my fav o rite kitchen gadgets (and aiste line expanders ) is the self freezeing ice cream machine ; just dump the ingredints in, and in 20 mins I have goat milk ice cream . I got a deal on it on ebay ; do you do much shopping on ebay ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At one time I used e-bay to make purchases, but I more often use Craigslist now. Some of the recent problems I've read about are troubling, but I've never had an issue as either a buyer or seller using Craigslist. What's one product or service that sells well to the general public but would be gone tomorrow if they depended upon you as a customer?


----------



## reneedarley

That's a good question - make-up as I have never worn it. I do have a secret vice ( not any more) , secret I mean :facepalm: I love a mud pack once in a while
I think I will pass the question on


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ramblin Wreck said:


> What's one product or service that sells well to the general public but would be gone tomorrow if they depended upon you as a customer?


Anything from the medical profession, thanks to good health. Fortunately most things have been treatable at home. I would not hesitate to seek professional medical help if needed, though. 


What are your favorite news sites, and why?


.


----------



## vicker

God, how I hate news! Everyone, it seems, is a news pundit now. It's not healthy. None of the above! Because, there is more beauty in life than can be fathomed, and I don't have time or inclination to listen to folk tell me how terrible things are. 

Can you bake a cherry pie?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
Yes I can bake a cherry pie*(among others), but I think I am probably better at eating pies, than baking them* I really like walnuts, in my fruit pie*. 

Whipped cream on Your piece of the pie?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on the pie, and not usually on my fruit pie.....

What's on you list of things to do today?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

First, get moving out of this recliner. Feed the calves. Feed me. Drive 45 miles to town. Beat my head against the wall, but hopefully make some progress on the assignment I'm working on. Drive home. Load the wood rack on the porch before the cold weather hits tonight/tomorrow. Check on the calves again. Do some inside chores. Become a couch potato for an hour or two. Go to bed. Now, the fates may intervene and all those tasks will be supplanted by something else or become unimportant or less important for some reason. It's a beautiful, cold, still morning here. What is the weather like where you are just now?


----------



## arnie

another inch of snow on top of the 12 already there and colder till the week end thaw . the chickens and ducks are having almost as much trouble walking about in this as I am as I high step about like a goose that got into the moon shine mash . I think they may be gitting as much of a lauph out of me as get out of them when a hen breaks through the crust on snow and sinks up to her butt the ducks are staying pretty much in the creek where the water never to cold for them and the goats just stick their heads out the door and wait to be fed . I passed up going on a expence paid vacation with my brother to costa rica cause there was no one to cover for me taking care of the farm , I am kicking my self now as I look at there photos on facebook . I grew up with a lot of polish kids in the city and never heard of pacskis or pacski day so after hearng bout this a bacrey treat like jelly donuts or bismarks that you splurge eating before lint . I had to google it to see if it was so . have you ever heard of eating pacski Before lint ?


----------



## reneedarley

No, I have never heard of it before now. 
There are so many traditions in the various Christian countries leading up to Lent.
In Scarborough, the coastal town nearest to my place of birth, there is the traditional Shrove Tuesday pancake race
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlTVZ7xHwLA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlTVZ7xHwLA[/ame]
The schools also close early and all the children skip on the sea road
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGOare2sJgY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGOare2sJgY[/ame]
Are there lent traditions in your town?


----------



## CajunSunshine

MyOhMy...my hometown has been going crazy for two weeks... As Ash Wednesday (lent) approached, Mardi Gras reached a fever pitch and all of New Orleans went nutz (ok, ok, nuttier than usual). Even the mail stopped running, all the banks stopped banking...and...and...

I hid under the bed. 

Nebbermind what y'all see on TV...this is what it_ really_ looks like on the ground (It took some herculean effort, but I found some PG-13 style family-safe photos for you at the link) http://photos.nola.com/4500/gallery/mardi_gras_day_in_new_orleans_/index.html?galleryPart=1#/0 ) More than a few cops dancing in the streets...here's one http://www.nola.com/mardigras/index.ssf/2014/03/nopds_wobble_cop_adds_cupid_sh.html

_*Then there's the reeeaallly weird stuff *_ Here is a (mercifully short?) 3 minute video: http://videos.nola.com/times-picayune/2015/02/chewbacchus_parade_mardi_gras.html

Now you understand why some of us hide under the bed? 





What is your favorite website?



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm not sure? I have a handful of places I go each day? But I don't know about a 'favorite'?? I know, lame answer......;-)

Looks like it's cold all the way to Miami.........what was your temp when you woke up this AM?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders!, Its -1F right now*, You- tube, is my favorite*, Are You making any sacrifices, or giving anything up, for lent?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No, but I probably should cut back on carbs. It seems lately that everywhere I go there are breads, cakes, doughnuts, bagels, and pies. Once the weather and soil are agreeable, what's the first gardening task on your to do list?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Plant more kale (same variety as http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7379859-post23.html). I'd like to grow enough to dehydrate and put some into the freezer to tide me over until fall.

This weekend, I will be cold composting (burying the stuff) in the areas I hope to be planting in the near future. 



Same question forwarded.


.


----------



## arnie

I'v got a 1/2 pound of both sugar snap and salad peas .my garden advisers said to plant in febuary but I don't think I could dig through the snow . but I lke to plant a big lettice bed (covered with fabric) along with some onion sets first then potatoes . I have a green house to start plants to set out in the garden once the frost chances are gone . Do you start your own plants for the garden ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I start some plants. I need to get some tomato seeds planted now, but I'm tied up working in the city this month. The weather hasn't really cooperated either. The garden shed is unheated but has one large window that gets full sun. It would be ample to protect plants over night with temps in the twenties but not this single digit stuff we're getting right now. Has the recent cold weather affected your daily routine to a great extent?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't walk the dogs as long....their feet freeze!!
It's starting to wear on my 'optimism'
I am SO thankful that it has been sunny....SO thankful.

Have you noticed the sun is coming up sooner, and going down later?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yep. Love these longer days for sure, even though they've been a little on the chilly side. Do you subscribe to and read a local newspaper?


----------



## CajunSunshine

I love newspapers! When travelling, I always pick up a few to absorb the local "flavors" of the area: history, personalities, attractions, the oddments here and there, local cuisine and recipes.

Because most newspapers and other news media are biased to sell, sell, sell...they tend to incense rather than inform; I look at the "news" aspect with a jaundiced eye. However, refdesk.com is on my toolbar because I like to quickly scan different news sites to capture the gist of it all.

I don't subscribe to my local papers, but I do read them (and others such as NYT, and Wall St. Journal, etc.) at the library. 



Who is your favorite hero and why?



.


----------



## arnie

in real life my dad of course coming from such humble beginings ; then ernie banks .for being such a hero and role modle ; I have some more but those are on top of the list . how bout you


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Hero?
a man of distinguished courage or ability, admired for his brave deeds and noble qualities.

Jesus.
On earth?
I have not met him.........yet. 


You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*
I Don't think I ever had a favorite hero?, I have admired many heroic people, and animals (lassie, Flipper, Gentle Ben.....) Raised as a Young Catholic, Jesus was my Hero. I always looked up to my Dad. That's a good question, I will ponder the answer?

Have You participated in any winter/snow activities this season: skiing, sledding, build a snowman, toss a few snowballs, ice skate? Break off Icicles and play with them?


----------



## RedEarth

I summited my first wintertime peak Thursday. Micro spikes really helped in getting to the top of Squaw Peak, which is 2,600 feet above the valley floor. The trail had mixed conditions of dry/muddy/snowy/ icy. The spikes helped tremendously. After taking them off for a spell on the way down when I thought I wouldn't need them anymore, I fell 3 times.

This picture is looking from the top of the peak, down.

What winter activities have you enjoyed this year?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Most of the Winter activities around here have been work related, but there is enjoyment in that too...I guess. The little house next door has new siding, which will need painting once the weather warms. The garden fence is mostly complete, but I still need to install two strands of electric wire once I get power to the garden shed. The hammer mill project is getting finishing touches, and test runs show that it will crack corn to beat the band...maybe we should nickname if Jimmy. The darn thing makes fine corn meal too, but it needs some use/rust removal, before I would trust it to make food for human consumption. On the truly fun front, if United takes off and lands as scheduled, I should be seeing lava flowing from Kilauea the first week of March. Have you ever seen an active or inactive volcano?


----------



## no really

Saw Kilauea, awesome, scary and loved every minute of it. Been to Yellowstone does that count as inactive? Ever been on a cruise?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yes, but it's not my favorite way to travel as the crowds can be overwhelming. I do remember two as being great trips. One was out of San Juan and went to Aruba and Bonaire, both great stops. The other was out of Charleston, and while the ports visited were not all that great, it was a NASCAR "legends" cruise that included David Pearson and Buddy Baker, both of whom I got to chat with. Pearson was smaller than I would have thought, but intense, thoughtful. Baker was tall, and a great story teller, very funny. Growing up, did you have a "story teller" in your life, either a family member, friend, or neighbor?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon*- Not that I would do it here, but when I was younger, I am sure I told some whoppers!

Favorite place on the computer?


----------



## arnie

sure have my grand parents were plain people never driving or tv and my older uncles often would sit and talk of people and how things were done .it was just what they did kind of like a lesson in history. being able to pass down tales from from several generations back to the Indians for grandmom and comeing from Ireland on grand dads .then my fraternal grand father telling about comeing to the US from Italy to work on the rail road and coal mines .some of my favorite tales were of getting mean oxen or mules and trying to get them to work ,if I asked why they would fight so hard to use them they would explane about not having much other choice as good broke beast were like the fancy tractors n trucks of today just unaffordable . of corse they also reminisced about faithful dogs and dependable horses or people as well . I have a barn made of logs ;back at the turn of the century or earlier it was build with hand tools you can see the axe marks where the logs were hand hued and the notches cut fitting tightly on the corners the rocks from the chimney chiped to fit . have you ever looked at how our ansesters built or did things with simple hand tools and labor and been in awe ?


----------



## arnie

well tom beat me to the draw short n sweet , I like ebay , facebook ,and here of course . just use my prevous question .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, my brothers and I often discuss how much Dad got done with a mule compared to what the three of us are doing with the tractors we have. Now, in our defense, he did have access to a lot of kid power and used it.  Growing up, was there a chore you were forced to do but never did like doing it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cleaning up the kitchen, and weeding the garden.

What is the last 'adult' beverage you drank?


----------



## CajunSunshine

I don't drink alcohol often but when I do, I make sure it is something delicious. The other night it was Cuban-style Milk Punch, my-oh-MY! 

The traditional Southern-style Milk Punch is usually made with brandy or bourbon. In my world, we make it with dark rum, like they do in Cuba, where they call it ponche de leche. It is very popular in New Orleans, especially during the Carnival season. 

Here's how to make 8 servings (Recipe from the awesome cookbook, Cooking up a Storm: Recipes Lost and Found from the Times-Picayune of New Orleans) Directions for a one-drink experience follows after this recipe...

12 ounces brandy, bourbon (or dark rum for the Cuban version)
4 cups half-and-half (Sometimes I go lighter and use organic whole milk instead of half-and-half. Organic, because it tastes richer and is much creamier than regular, which is not surprising.)
1/4 confectioner's sugar (I use stevia plus a glop of maple syrup, yum!)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 cup heavy cream, whipped
Nutmeg for sprinkling on top

In a large pitcher, stir together the liquor, half-and-half, sugar (or your favorite sweetener), and vanilla until the sugar is completely dissolved. Refrigerate for 3 hours or overnight.

Serve in small crystal cups or stemmed glasses, topped with a dollop of whipped cream (not CoolWhip, puleeze), and a sprinkle of nutmeg.

Alternatively, pour into a small punch bowl, float whipped cream on top, and sprinkle with nutmeg.


Note: To make one drink, the recipe book advises to pour 1 1/2 ounces of brandy, bourbon or dark rum into a cocktail shaker and add 1/2 cup of half-and-half, 1 1/2 teaspoons confectioner's sugar, and 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla. Add 5 or 6 ice cubes and shake until well blended and frothy. Top with a dollop of whipped cream (if desired) and sprinkle with nutmeg.


Past couple of times I've made it, I used unsweetened almond milk instead of milk and cream. Stevia instead of sugar. Kept all the other ingredients. 

It is still very, very delicious! Best of all, it is guilt-free! 

Tip: Use quality rum.


Same question forwarded, what is the last "adult" beverage you have had?



.


----------



## josephwasright

After that last great answer I shouldn't answer this question, but want to get in the game. 

Diet Pepsi and JD.

This may be another repeat question, (I confess that I didn't read the last 436 pages).
Now that I think of it, it's most likely a repeat question like just about every question posted now.

What homesteading project have you started but that you failed miserably?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Goats, maybe not a miserable failure but an aggravating one for sure. What something new on your farm or homesteading agenda for this year?


----------



## arnie

I am in the process of setting up a milk room ; I hope to reserect an old surge belly milker , equiping the milking room / stall with running water to help make chore time easyer ,and to use and demonstrate some antque farm tools I have .as for the adult beverage ? I don't imbibe very often but I like a margarita =instead of the Mexican moon shine (tekillya) I prefer to shop localy . jobs like butchering ( I now pass on to a local butcher shop ) ,haying )we now make round rolls instead of square bails ) ,and milking (with my ageing back n knees i'm avoiding hand milking . have you decided to change your methods of getting the homestead chores done ; because old father time is nipping at your tail ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

For sure I use a lot of technology to make chores easier, at least compared to what Dad had available. A few quick passes with the tiller attached to the tractor, and the garden beds are ready. I can usually get the tractor (with a loader and carry all) right next to a downed tree, which makes lugging firewood out of the forest much easier. If the wood doesn't split easily, there's a hydraulic splitter available. While we still square bale some of the hay, there's an elevator/escalator to help get it into the loft. 

Did you wake up with snow on the ground this morning?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes I did....it's left over stuff because it's -15 degrees outside!!
It's 61 degrees in Naples Florida.......

What are you looking forward too?


----------



## arnie

getting the truck closer to the cabin its 3/4s a mile away now I went out to the feed store and the snow melted enough to refreeze ice in a steeper spot and I had to walk the rest of the way in get the tractor and haul the dog n livestock feed in with it no big deal realy but just gotta worry bout the old truck sitting down there all alone ,warmer weather is predicted after today and a couple days above freexeing should do it . though I have had very little trouble with vandals because I don't like to give em much opportunity by not planting watermeions or gardens near my heathean neighbors; and though I have had the windows broke in the old empty houses do you have to worry much about vandals ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon*

No vandals here Arnie*, at least not yet! I have great neighbors, and we look out for each other, very safe and secure around here.*

Have You ever prevented/fought /stopped, criminal activity?

Every one really likes puppy pictures Arnie*(hint,hint)


----------



## reneedarley

In a way I have worked in crime prevention as I worked with children who were in danger of becoming criminals. I remember one where I got a shock. I had just been put on the job and was following him close. We were going kajaking in the fjord and past a dinghy with a lantern sticking out from under the tarpaulin. 
"That's a nice lantern" I remarked.
"I'll get it out for you " the youth replied.
I gulped as I realised this boy did not realise what stealing was. He had just never been taught mine and yours. He had never been praised, only punished. I wondered how different he was from an animal. The years I worked with him were some of the most intensive I have put in and I learnt a lot from them.
We have just had World skiing championships in Falun so everyone has been glued to television. My neighbour drove down to the finals so I looked after his cows. 
What is your favourite sport and will you drive a long way to watch a match?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon*

I don't really have a favorite- I really like them all*; That said, I enjoy watching Motorsports*, Nascar, Formula1, Drags*, I have traveled to Michigan International Speedway, Brooklyn Michigan, to watch the nascar super speedway races a few times, thats about an Hour and a half away*-well worth the trip!

Have You ever raced a motor vehicle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Legally? Like on a drag strip?
No.
Otherwise? I plead the 5th! 

Will this new weather system bringing buckets of rain, have an adverse affect on you?


----------



## reneedarley

I could do with some buckets of rain as the new weather system has blown several of my buckets away.
My niece is coming from England to visit me mid March. It is the first time anyone from my family except my Mam and Daughter have visited me in Sweden so I am looking forward to it. Have you any special sights you show guests? We will be visiting vemdalen, about 15 miles from my farm
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zC4nc7Szsg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zC4nc7Szsg[/ame]


----------



## stef

As a newcomer to this board, don't have an answer to any question...I do, however, have a question:

Do you build up static electricity?


----------



## arnie

Hi stef . very rarely in this part of the country its not often beow zero and foggy nearly every morning more trouble from dampness with the creek running close to the house than with static cling . when visitor come here they are usally from the city and flat lands so we take waks to the high meadow to check the breath takeing views and with the variety of live stock on the farm along with lots of antque equipment to show off theres almost always a bluegrass band playing some where near with dancing and of course the flea markets ; theres such a big difference from the crouded bustleing city to the quiet solitude on the farm ts easy for me to entertain . OK tom heres some puppy pics , they are still in her nest in the barn who wants to take one off my hands today is the first day I could get the truck within 400 feet of the cabin in 2 weeks and the melting snow has the creek rowring by I sure could of used one of those track machines I have spent a week without talking to another human in person . how long have you ever gone without seeing another person in person ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

NOT one day for over 25 years.
There has not been ONE day that I have been 'by myself' for an entire 24 hour period.
Maybe before 1989.......but sure don't remember it!!

Does the thought of being isolate make you uneasy?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

The thought of being alone does not make me uneasy, I have been around lots of people most of my life, and I really enjoy the company*, but being alone has its time and place also. It gives me time to think, and do things with/for me. I believe being away from Loved ones, really helps me to appreciate the time that we do get to spend together.*

Do You have any artistic skills?

Those are some fine looking pups You have there Arnie, The black one must look like the Sire, is it a Male? If I didn't have a pack already, I would consider buying one!


----------



## stef

Are there any 'house rules' I need to be aware of before entering into the conversation?


----------



## reneedarley

Just dive in at the deep end :nanner: and answer, then ask a question.
Can you swim?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Terri in WV said:


> How about another round since we have a few new folks stopping in?
> 
> For those that aren't familiar with it, answer the question that the person above you asked and then post a question for the next person to answer.
> 
> So....
> 
> What is one thing that you want to accomplish next year?


Good Afternoon Stef*, this is Terri's first post on this thread. Hopefully this explains this thread. You can answer the previous post , anyway You like, then post a question of Your own. I find this thread interesting, cause We (members), get to know each other, a little bit better.

* I replied about Arnies pups, cause he posted a couple of weeks ago, that he had puppies-I was kinda' 'thread drifting'.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I can swim if I can see the bottom or touch the bottom.....throw me in deep black water and I sink like a turd.

Can you dance?


----------



## stef

Twp.Tom said:


> Good Afternoon Stef*, this is Terri's first post on this thread. Hopefully this explains this thread. You can answer the previous post , anyway You like, then post a question of Your own. I find this thread interesting, cause We (members), get to know each other, a little bit better.
> 
> * I replied about Arnies pups, cause he posted a couple of weeks ago, that he had puppies-I was kinda' 'thread drifting'.


Laura, pardon me for skipping your question for now.  

Thank you, Tom. I read that...just wasn't sure if any changes or additions had taken place. Tried to read through the whole thread, but I must confess, I gave up after fifty or so pages!


----------



## Twp.Tom

* I can swim, I can't dance, And I am not really an artist.* 

What brought You here to the Singletree Forum?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Researching farm/homesteading questions (or problems I was trying to solve) brought me here. I lurked a long time before I joined, mainly because I could get help with my question(s) without joining. What's the most interesting dish you've made from something you've raised, whether it was animal or vegetable in nature?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Sweet potato leaves, Caribbean-style!! Yum yum! (Google edible sweet potato leaves, and be amazed.)

I adore the stuff and include it in more than a few dishes. It is mild in flavor, packed with loads of nutrition and one of the most prolific edibles ever! 

Tip from the Caribbean: Before using sweet potato leaves in your favorite recipes, parboil them briefly in water for just a minute or two, then immediately remove the leaves from the water and plunge them into cold water. Some people do this because some of the leaves may have a little "slick" to them, and this trick removes it. The cooled cook-water can be used to nourish house or garden plants, and there is still plenty of nutrition in the leaves for you.

Sweet potato vines grow like weeds, even in shade. They are also happy indoors in winter. Northern gardeners may have trouble growing the plant outdoors long enough for lots of tubers to form before cold weather kills them, but the vines grow quickly from grocery store tubers that have sprouted little nubbins. (Not all storebought tubers will sprout, but many do. Or you could order them online.) 

To keep the leaves clean and free of soil, I plant the sweet potatoes around "tipi" frameworks made of bamboo as described here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7395531-post14.html


What is your favorite money-saving gardening trick?



.


----------



## reneedarley

Not to garden with the climate here- to be successful at gardening, it needs much more attention than I have time to offer. Tom has sent me some of his giant pumpkin seeds and I am going to really be careful with those this year.
At what age did you begin gardening?


----------



## stef

First time around in my twenties and mostly because my ex- spouse wanted to. I was not gracious about it. Fast forward to 2007, suddenly the gardening bug slapped me aside the head and I was hooked! The spring and summer of 2007 in Pennsylvania were idyllic: lovely, sunny days with low humidity. I, a natural born couch potato couldn' t wait to get out of the house each day and go play in the dirt. I'll always remember that summer as perfection. 
What dull chore do you actually enjoy, and why?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Washing dishes, 'cause I love the sound of running water and playing in soap bubbles. (I really am an eight year old girl trapped in a 58 year old/young body.)



Repeat of my earlier question: What is your favorite money-saving gardening trick?


----------



## Jaclynne

Dull as it sounds, I'd have to say planning. Planning, not dreaming. I tend to get carried away, buying more seed than I need, planting more than I can use. I mean, that's the fun part. Its a lot less fun in the summer heat when your watering, weeding and trying to find homes for all that excess zucchini, or the world's hottest peppers that you wouldn't eat anyway.

Who has been your biggest influence/mentor in the garden or homestead?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Rodale....every single Rodale publication I can get my hands on!

I troll the thrift stores and garage sales for old Rodale publications. That is how I amassed a large collection of vintage Organic Gardening magazines!


What is your favorite brand of coffee? The question was inspired by the coffee thread floating around here...


.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I really like Starbux. I really enjoy that flavor!!

What is on your to do list today?


----------



## reneedarley

Well, my day is nearly over. Thee were two lambs and two inches of snow waiting for me this morning. So I was a bit late though checking them and thir mother and taking them in. Millking, feeding, an afternoon with the refugees down in the village chatting in English , French, Danish and Swedish plus my VERY limited Arabic, A cup of coffee now then back to outside chores and then a relaxing chat to America on Skype. Now I am in my early 60's and sometimes wonder when my body will tell me to slow down.
Do you feel age creeping up on you yet?


----------



## stef

"creeping"? oh my dear, it's bounding towards me but I am in denial. LOL

Photographers refer to these time slots as 'the golden hours'. Do you know what they mean by that? :happy2:


----------



## reneedarley

Sorry no -but I am rusty on American expressions .
I often refer to the village I live in as a hamlet - to say something about the size. The next "hamlet" to ours, even deeper in the forest, has just tripled it's population (A couple with 3 children have moved in) ;-)
Is the population stable in the area you live in? We are 3 to each square mile in our county.


----------



## arnie

pretty stable but like in many farming comunitys the population is declineing slowly . but even faster with the coal mine towns . at one time in the 1950s my farm was 5 little homesteads each with houses gardens and a milkcow till now only me in this square mile . the young people have to got to where jobs and paved roads are as I did as well . most of my friends n family think its odd to return to the farm yet encourage and support me from thier keep up with the jones raceways . Do have the understanding and well wishes of dear ones or do they think it odd not to desire to be be in the main stream


----------



## reneedarley

My siblings gave up on me years ago but my parents loyally visited my smallholding in Denmark when they were younger. I moved further North to Sweden and they came to check it out even though my Dad was loosing his speech and eyesight. Mam came alone last year for her last visit. Only murmur I got from them was that they asked me to say I was a teacher and not that I sat round a bonfire making bread and telling stories for a living ;-)

First event of the year tomorrow. Snow scooter meet on the lake. I will take my spinning wheel with me. I just hope they don't put me next to the axe throwing competition again. What will you be doing Saturday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Clean the house
File taxes
Check out a new range in town
Make a menu for the week and a grocery list.
Go to work!!

Same question: whatchoo doing today?


----------



## whistech

I potted up some pepper plants. They are always slower growing than tomato plants and every year I swear I am going to start them the week after Christmas and never do, but I swear this next year I am going to do it.. Do you wait until the last minute to do your taxes?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Nope.
Used to get a big honkin' return.
This year, got enough back from the fed to cover what I owed to the state with a few dollars left over!!
I try to get them done as soon as I have all my ducks in a row.

Did you go out to dinner this evening? If so, what did you eat?


----------



## reneedarley

No, I go out once a year at Christmas with old friends when I am in Denmark.
But a crazy local restaurant miles from anywhere up in the mountains has got an international prize this year so maybe I should empty the piggy bank and visit it. I would like to see his garden.








http://bestemergingchefs.com/2010/11/09/29-magnus-nilsson-faviken-magasinet-faviken-sweden/ 
Have you booked a summer holiday?


----------



## arnie

other tan my family reunion on labor day i'm pretty much un booked .of course with livestock and dairy animals .I have to take that statement back i'm booked solid for life . as a small farmer in the hills of Virginia with woods streams no neighbors or traffic noise I am where some friends n kin come to relax and unwind so it could be that im booked into a perminant vacation (except while making hay of course ) . are you a trusting sole ; do you tend to take people at their word ,or are you of a suspicious nature needing agreements in wrighting or cosigned ?


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm generally trusting till given a reason not to, then I'm forgiving, but not so trusting.

Do you forgive easily or is it a struggle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Depends on the offense. 95% of the time I can forgive and turn the page....
Now, just because I forgive doesn't mean that's a free pass to do it again; I forgive because God Commands it, and ultimately that is bottom line! But when I forgive, it brings peace to my soul. And that is awesome!!!

When is the last time you flew on a commercial jet?


----------



## Jaclynne

12 years ago.

Have the changes in airline 'security' effected the frequency of your air travel?


----------



## reneedarley

no, but they were rather amused in security once when I was travelling home. They told me I could put my shoes back on and I had to admit I didn't wear shoes.:ashamed:
How do you prefer to travel? I always enjoyed cycling and will most likely take it up again when I downgrade.


----------



## stef

Driving is my preferred method of transportation. It offers me the most flexibility.

Are you satisfied with your height? I'm tall for a woman but have never minded.


----------



## reneedarley

I am pretty tall when home in England and was pretty upset about it as a child. Then came the mini-skirt and , being all legs and arms , I could then see advantages of my height Getting trousers with the right leg length was impossible.
Living in Scandinavia now, I am about average height.
Fashions come and go. Any you particularly liked? Goes without saying, I prefer flat shoes.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon Homesteaders*

I favor denim bib over-alls (tha's about all I wear*), flannels,cotton summer shirts, , leather work boots, bare feet and cut off bibs, or shorts*, when its hot. I dress for comfort, and function*

Do You use much cast- iron cookware?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I use a skillet for corn bread, but some of the rest of it has never been used, which is not good. What "cooking" device do you use most often (stove, microwave, toaster, coffee maker, bread maker, crock pot, camp fire, etc.)?


----------



## whistech

I definitely use my coffee maker more than any other appliance. I'm wanting a convection toaster oven, but I'm not really sure how much I would actually use it. I usually cook once or twice a week and then warm up meals in the microwave until I cook again. Since we are on the subject of cooking, do you have a favorite meal that you seem to never get tired of?


----------



## stef

Hmmm...you had me thinking on that one...'favorite device'. Actually, I use all my stuff pretty much evenly, but as far as a cooking utensil is concerned I really like my skillet. It's not cast iron, but a nice, heavy weight that I seem to use every other day, either on the stove top or in the oven. 









What's one thing you can't stand on your hands? 
Mine is Vick's vaporub. I used to put plastic bags on my hands when greasing up the kids' chest. Brrrrrr....* *


----------



## stef

whistech said:


> I definitely use my coffee maker more than any other appliance. I'm wanting a convection toaster oven, but I'm not really sure how much I would actually use it. I usually cook once or twice a week and then warm up meals in the microwave until I cook again. Since we are on the subject of cooking, do you have a favorite meal that you seem to never get tired of?


Oooops....what's one meal I never get tired of? I've never had my fill of pizza.* *


----------



## Oleander

stef said:


> What's one thing you can't stand on your hands?
> Mine is Vick's vaporub. I used to put plastic bags on my hands when greasing up the kids' chest. Brrrrrr....* *


I can't stand feeling lotion residue on my hands! Every time I put lotion on, I have to run them under the sink for a few seconds afterwards, then wipe the excess off on a hand towel. Even the ones that claim to not leave a greasy residue, I can ALWAYS feel them!!

If you could be anywhere else right now, even if just for a few minutes, where would you be?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

April, 1994.

Same question; Where would you be?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm kinda' content with where and when I am right now, drinking coffee by the wood stove. Yesterday the high temperature here was in the 40's (F), but today it is expected to be up in the 70's (F). Has Spring weather made an appearance where you are yet?


----------



## arnie

me too I guess I came home to stay , who could be happier than the intentchnal pesant who is happy healthy and warm wit a full heart , belly ,and welcome mat near thier door . its spring temps here with the feet of snow and cold of just a couple weeks ago gone from sight but rain and muddy every thing left behind my babbling creek continues to vent it rage with muddy water and a rarwing voice .now i'm getting ancious to get plowing if I would dry up for a few days . I feel like my sugar peas and briklie brussel sprouts should be in the ground by now ; I saw some peach trees already blooming as I drove by the tractor supply Thursday and they are selling chicks ; a friend came by asking me to hatch him about 50 chicks in the incubator . the hens that went on strike with last weeks deep snow are crossing the pickit line and starting to lay some more now so things are beginning to look up if mother nature will only let her paint brush dip into the green can . are you ready to get the gardening going ?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Still a little on the wet side here for plowing, but I've got some tomatoes started and a few seeds bought. This morning I ordered a fertilizer buggy loaded for Tuesday morning, and I hope/believe/pray the fields won't get any more rain before then. The grass is just starting to green up, so if we're lucky, we'll hit the sweet spot just as it's starting to take off for the Spring. Do you have different "gardens" for the Spring, Summer, and Fall or pretty much do one planting for the year?


----------



## whistech

I only have a small garden, but I grow something pretty much year around. I plant green beans, tomatoes and peppers in the spring. I am growing more peppers this year than I usually do, but only sweet or mild peppers, with the exception of one Tabasco pepper for pepper sauce and two jalapeno peppers for my son and his wife. When the green beans are finished in early June, I plant pink eye purple hull peas, black eyed peas and okra. In the fall I plant carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and 4 or 5 cabbage plants. I have tried to grow beets for the past 3 years, but I fail miserably. I am going to try one more time next fall and plant a few beets in late September and let them grow through the winter. If they don't make, I will just concede that I cannot grow beets and move on to something else.

Whats your favorite tomato and pepper?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beefsteak and Red Bell

Same question


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The first vine ripened tomato of the year is probably my favorite, regardless of the variety. This year I'm planning to go with Cherokee Purple, Brandywine, and Homestead in the garden, with probably a few Early Girls thrown in the mix. I eat more Cayenne and Green/Red Bell peppers, so I guess I'll pick those, but a couple of breakfast places I like will throw in lots of jalapenos in their omelets. Habaneros mixed with soapy water makes for a pretty good deer/varmint/bug repellent in the orchard, so I try to grow a few of those too. Do you have a favored, organic method for eliminating bugs or other pests around the house/farm/homestead?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Apple Cider Vinegar in a cup w/ plastic wrap and tiny holes poked in the plastic so fruit flies can check in, but they can't check out!!

Where do you want to be in 1 year? ('where' meaning what do you want your life to look like in 1 year)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In a year from now, God and the weather permitting, I hope to be doing something in the garden or hay fields, pretty much what I'm doing this year. If the weather is on the bad side, I'd like to be sitting by the fire catching up on my reading or planning a trip. It's all good as long as you are blessed with good health to enjoy it. Have you ever had one of your bones broken in an accident?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders*-Happy St. Patty's Day!

I have had broken fingers, and cracked my ribs.

Have You had a concussion, or been knocked out cold?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yep!

When was the last time you bought a car that required a car loan?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It was in the early/mid 90's I think. What was the first vehicle you bought that required a car loan/payment?


----------



## whistech

My first car loan was for a used 1964 Chevrolet Impala 2 Door Hardtop. I bought it in 1968 and paid $900.00 for it. Financed it for year and I believe the payments were around $90.00. Payed it off in 6 months. Whats the longest you ever kept a car before trading it in or selling it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

13 years and 385,000 miles

If you could buy any car/truck/suv today what would it be, and why?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

At times I could use a 3/4 or 1 ton 4x4 diesel truck for towing, so I guess that would be my choice. If it was for fun, it would be a Porsche. Do you own and have you ever used a wok?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, I used to own one, yes, we used it a lot!!

How many miles do you think you put on your primary vehicle in 2014?​


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure what my primary vehicle would be. I put about 6-7 thousand on the truck, which I use most often but usually for short trips. I put maybe ten thousand miles on the little Subaru wagon, but mostly for longer trips or for consulting gigs in Atlanta. In 2014 I put the most miles, about sixteen thousand, on a Ford Taurus wagon I used for a road trip to Alaska and back. Have you ever tried to make jam, and if so, what kind and how did it turn out?


----------



## whistech

I made straqberry and blackberry jam this fall from strawberries and blackberries that I grew and froze this past summer. Only had enough berries to make five 12 ounce jars of each and gave 2 jars to my son and his wife, 4 jars to my mother, and I have 4 jars that I haven't opened yet, but I tasted the jam at my Mother's and it was good. My son and his family have finished their jars and have requested more. I only have 3 blackberry vines and I am going to try to start 4 more vines next winter from the canes I will prune this summer. I primary vehicle is a 2010 Ford Lariet Crew Cab that I bought new. It has just over 30 thousand miles on it and I love the truck. I also have a 2006 Buick LaCross that has 80,000 miles on it that was my wife's car before she passed away in 2009. I have drove it probably a total of 500 miles since she passed away. On to a happier subject, what was the best vehicle you ever owned?


----------



## Solar Geek

BEST CAR EVER: My beautiful silver 1976 Trans Am. Loved her lots. Only had her a year but it was a great one. Fast, had the bird on it, and everyone wanted a ride.

We have 230,000+ miles on our 2003 Red Explorer (named Scarlett) that we got new on 12/30/2003. Was our only car/truck from 2009 till Feb. 2014 so really put on lots of miles commuting from Chicago to WI. But my DH got me a beautiful gray Chevy Traverse (named Earl for the tea) in Feb. 2014 for my Christmas present so Scarlett is not the only vehicle here.

If $$$ was no object, what car would you pick today and why?


----------



## Oleander

Solar Geek said:


> If $$$ was no object, what car would you pick today and why?


I would pick my current car, but all fixed up and sunfire yellow instead of red. I drive a 1998 Pontiac Firebird with a rebuilt Chrysler v6 under the hood. I named her Phoenix. She needs some more work, but she's my baby!

_What was the weirdest/silliest nickname or petname you gave an ex?_
Mine was BooBear lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I would be banned if I typed it out. He only acquired a 'nick' name after the divorce.....

The last 10.00 you spent.....what did you buy?


----------



## RedEarth

10# bag of organic carrots ( for roasting, raw snacking and making lacto-fermented pickles), and whole milk (I like to make yogurt).

I love grocery shopping and poking through antique shops and thrift stores, but other types of shopping are usually painful and avoided by me. 

Is there anyone else who enjoys grocery shopping?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I LOVE IT!!!!! That and the hardware store.
SO many things to 'create'!

What 'shopping' do you despise?


----------



## Solar Geek

I despise swimsuit shopping especially in winter as you keep having to take off so many layers only to be disappointed. I think every woman should be GIVEN a free, tailor made swimsuit that makes her look beautiful once in her life.

What shopping do you love? I love to shop for gardening supplies and plants.


----------



## Jaclynne

I love office supply stores (I know that's weird), antique stores, garden centers and world market/exotic foods stores. I despise most other shopping.

Name the last 'new recipe' you tried.


----------



## arnie

when going to a pot luck party recently, they requested "finger food " to keep the serving and eating tools needed to a minimum . I tossed a pork loin in the crock pot so it pulled apart like for BBQ, then I wraped the pork ,peach pinapple salsa ,a bit of Chinese orange sause ,and grated sharp chedder cheese in tortias . these went over great,were differint , and were edible without any silver ware . today I built a little cart with two wheel barrel tires , like a childs wagon . to pull 50 pound feed / fertlizer bags around to the differint barns or gardens ,move heavy batterys , water buckets it seems that things I used to toss , carry or lug ,about are not done with ease any more I think gravity is getting stronger lately . have you started to use and enjoy little helpers around the homestead that you never thought you would need ? the tractor with the power steering gets used more now as does the truck with the automatic trans if I get a choice as well .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Pretty much if it saves my back or any other body part, I try to use it, be it new technology or old. The loader on the tractor is probably the biggest labor saver/me saver. The one exception for me would be walking. If time is not pressing, I try to walk everywhere I go on the place. Have you plowed/tilled your garden for the year yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have no garden this year.

Name something said to you, that makes you want to stand up and slap someone!


----------



## reneedarley

Wow, nobody has ever said such a thing. Though I have often felt like kissing someone because of a comment. 
Do you often open your mouth and put your foot in it. I find I am more diplomatic now than I was when younger but can still be too blunt.


----------



## Jaclynne

Hasn't happened often, but when it did, it was a doozy. 

Yrs ago I was working at the local Jr college and coming into work I had to go under an overpass that periodically sloughed the fill dirt off the embankment onto the road. We all gathered in the Soc Studies head office in the morning for coffee. I mentioned the new slide saying there must have been something off with the engineer's calculations or they used the wrong fill dirt orginally, someone messed up. My boss looked at me a minute and then quietly said, "That was my father's last project before he retired as an engineer from the dept." Boy, did I fill like a heel. I'd just dissed my boss's father. I did some profuse apologizing, and fortunately, my boss did not get mad or hold my gaff against me. I was a lot more careful after that.

What's the biggest gaff you've made like that?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was having a conversation w a man; talking about my old house, the size difference between it and my current dwelling......and then he asks me for a 'pic'.
Ok, that was weird? So I asked if he wanted a picture of my old house or my current house (cause that was what I thought he was talking about).
He said "don't play dumb".
(( I assure you, I was not playing......))
So I asked "pic of what?"
He said "of you......."
STILL not thinking, I said "silly, you just saw me a couple weeks ago......"
And then he says "you know what I mean".
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOW I know what he means.........
I texted back "Get some sleep, you need it".
That is the last time I texted him.

I don't know if that's a gaff, but not being "hip" can definitely make you look like a Dumascus. 

What is the last thing you "gave away"?


----------



## unregistered371167

My favorite side table to my (former) co-worker's daughter. She and I were always buddies and I overhead my co-worker saying her daughter didn't have a nightstand in her room. I was moving the adorable side table and thought her daughter would love it. I was sad to see it go but think it is always better to make someone happy than to have "things."

What is your biggest homesteading fail and what did you learn from it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Biggest fail?
*Believing* that my ex-husband was genuinely like minded!!
What I learned?
It is better to on my own, and true to myself, than to live a lie!

What has been your biggest victory!!???


----------



## Bret

When I focus on victory I am preparing for a fall. I have to keep swinging because so much is in front. I am happy with achievements but I look at the list of things that need done and I just have to keep going. 

I have given so much to goodwill this year, I don't even know. I was getting rid of STUFF. I do not feel good, bad, noble about it...just relieved. 

Learning that mad and happy can't be in me at the same time and I can always choose. Another victory is recognizing in me that a little bit on one can undo and overpower the other. Now that's a victory.

Do you sing, play music or dance?


----------



## Jaclynne

I sing, I'm learning to play and I only wished I could still dance. My current favorite song is "Glorious" you can listen to it here http://www.mamuse.org/music/glorious/ .

What is your current favorite song?


----------



## whistech

My all time favorite song is Amazing Grace. I spent the day today in the garden getting ready to plant sweet peppers and a couple of Jalapeno peppers for my son and is family. What did you do today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yesterday I did a lot of 'paperwork' type stuff in the AM.
Did my son's taxes.
Then went to work.

What are you doing today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders*

Today is a grocery shopping day, and I must stop at the pharmacy to pick up a prescription. It's raining cat's and dog's, I will be doing housework and laundry inside this afternoon. 

Is there a 'skill', that You would like to develop?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Shooting. I would like to be a excellent shooter.....
Business owner. I will be a successful business owner!!

Do you brush your teeth as soon as you get up, or after coffee?


----------



## Twp.Tom

I brush after coffee*

I have been watching the Migratory waterfowl playing, and courting, in the backyard pond, have they made an appearance in Your region?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Maybe? I am 'city folk' now......
I do see geese on the trail: and if they come any closer, I'm letting go of the leashes and letting the JRT's get after them........hahahhahahaha

Do you have more churches or bars in the 2 miles that surround your home?


----------



## LT2108

I actually have 2 churches and no bars within 2 miles of me

Do you like basketball or baseball, better ?


----------



## no really

Choice between those two it would be baseball, but more of a soccer person. Have you played either in organized teams.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I played Little League for 5 years as a kid-shortstop, whats Your position?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Baseball: Left / Centerfield cause I had a hello of an arm.
((I have oodles of diamonds within 1 hours drive of where I am moving....OMG becky I am so excited))

Hockey or Football??


----------



## LT2108

Football, played it in high school..... never played hockey 

What is your favorite season? (Spring, summer, fall, winter)


----------



## Solar Geek

Winter as I love the snow and finally no worry of ticks on us or dog.

Where you live, is it warm enough to plant outside yet?


----------



## reneedarley

Ha! We have got 3 inches of snow today and it is still coming.
Busy with lambing season - and you?


----------



## LT2108

28 degrees, snowing lightly 

Favorite Music?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Anything EXCEPT country and rap.....oh Lord scratch my eyes out!! 
HHAHAHAHHAHAHHA

Who taught you how to fire a weapon?


----------



## reneedarley

Hunters, police, etc use guns in Sweden. I would not want to touch one. But I do appreciate that I live in such a country.
I did use a bow and arrow as a bairn if that counts:happy2:
Have you ever considered emigrating?
I thought of New Zealand but am quite content with JÃ¤mtland.


----------



## LT2108

My father taught me the basic fundamentals, and shooting when I was around 12 years old

Do you shoot firearms?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do! I am taking a "beginners" class in April to learn my way around my newest purchase. I have not fired her yet......

What do you do for "fun"?


----------



## LT2108

Weight training and shooting at the range 

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't have any right now!!!!
I am gonna start spending time at the range; I'm looking for a place to volunteer (probably the DAT team w/ the Red Cross) and toning up for summer!! Which will be ALL THE TIME when I get to FLA!! Bwaaaa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Name something you would rarely be caught doing.....


----------



## LT2108

Playing golf 

Favorite thing to do on a Friday night?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't know? I work every Friday night.
Used to be when the boy was younger, watch him play hockey.....

What is your favorite things to do on a Friday Night?


----------



## LT2108

Catch a cavs game, sitting in my lazy boy 

What is your favorite vacation spot ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Southern Florida.
Fell in love w/ the place.
Thought "why only 'escape' for a week a year to feel this good? Why not live here and feel this good ALL the time?" 
So I am moving there in July!!

What is the definition of vacation to you?


----------



## whistech

My definition of a vacation used to be, when I worked, to go somewhere and enjoy the local sites and food. Since I retired, I have been on a permanent vacation and enjoy each and every day staying close to home. I am going to take at 350 mile one way trip to Abilene, Texas this week end to get my 94 year old Mother and bring her to my house for a visit. When she is ready to go home, I will again make the the trip. That will be the majority of my travel this summer. 

Where is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Hands Down* (or hands in the air?)-Sweden! 

I was a bricklayer*, What do You do/have done-for a living?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Am? A bartender
Have been? Every aspect of hospitality (server, busser, host, dishwasher, banquets, events, etc)
I have been in this field for 30 years.........and I love it!!!

If you could open your own business today, what would it be and why?


----------



## Solar Geek

I would open a sports diner restaurant that closed at 10 pm. All my homemade food and specialty cocktails as well as great craft beers and normal beers. It would have 5-8 TVs, be open from 10:30 am til 10 pm and that way we could still have a life!

I too worked in restaurants for 9 years, waitressing, cocktailing, bartending and on. Loved the life but not the 1 am closing time.

But my best prep for this was all the Catholic fundraisers where we had to make the food (safely!) for 200-250.

If you could go anywhere, today, for 3 nights, 4 days (cost no object), WHERE WOULD YOU GO?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Israel.

Where would you go?


----------



## LT2108

Hawaii .........

How many Children do you have?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

3 Adult (24,23,21)

You?


----------



## LT2108

One daughter .....13

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love a big breakfast; pancakes, eggs, bacon, biscuits + gravy, home fries, juice, milk and coffee.....
I can't pick just one food!!

Your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## LT2108

Scrambled eggs and bacon 

Favorite Movie ?


----------



## Solar Geek

Independence Day with Will Smith. 
What is your most hated vegetable?


----------



## CMG_CEO

I don't have anyone below me, but now I will! Solar Greek, looks like you're my interviewer!


----------



## reneedarley

CMG_CEO said:


> I don't have anyone below me, but now I will! Solar Greek, looks like you're my interviewer!


Hyatt, it took me a while too work this game out too.
Don't be so logical
I will answer SolarGeek's question " What is your most hated vegetable?"
I have no hated vegetable except the expensive ones.
Then I ask a question.
Are you vegetarian?
The next person (who is then below me) answers and keeps the ball rolling.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders*

Sorry out of sync*


----------



## Solar Geek

We were vegetarian for 5 years but I became anemic so I had to start eating meat/fish and such when I wanted to have kids. 

When or where was your WORST SNOWSTORM? Mine was 4/9-4/10, 1973


----------



## Twp.Tom

Winter of 77/78, for sure!

What has been Your greatest achievement in life?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Raising my children into amazing adults.
NOW is 'my' turn to do something amazing for me!! I can't wait!!

What's on your plate today?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Going out in yard today, clean up some storm damage(branches limbs),maybe take a leisurely ride,around the countryside on my quad?

Do You enjoy camping/hiking/taking in the natural beauty surrounding You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City girl now....but I do like the view!!
Haven't been camping in forever....may go this summer w the kids I work with!!

What will you do today that you didn't do last Sunday?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Get a little sunlight on my face*, the sky is blue, and the sun is shining! Yayyyy***

Do You find uncertainty/adventure, exciting?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

At my age, I am past 'uncalculated' risk. I don't need to do things that are 'emotionally charged' to feel alive....
I am finding that a willingness to step outside of my comfort zone (or be shoved out of it) stretches and grows me. Humbles me....
I do like a good challenge.....

How do you 'flirt'?


----------



## reneedarley

Flirting is a language I have never learnt. I do sometimes step over the line with my teasing though and am very ashamed afterwards.
Baby lambs everywhere, 18 so far.
Any new-borns on your homestead


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No newborns, no homestead right now.....City gal I am!!

What is the biggest change that has happened in your life?


----------



## reneedarley

I suppose again moving on - leaving a country (Denmark) at the age of 58 and starting afresh on my own in a new culture.
Spring has not sprung her. It is now the season they call VÃ¥rvinter (springwinter) how are things in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Warming up, Praise The Lord!! But anyone who has lived here more than a year knows April means RAIN RAIN RAIN (and sometimes a snow or two)

What is your big April project?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

"Spring cleaning"- it seems like Winter always leaves a mess, leaves,branches,bark/wood chips. I will be spending more time outdoors, sprucing things up*.

What is Your favorite method, to stay "fit"?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

working! 

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Walking/Hiking outdoors*, I enjoy taking in all that I discover along the way***

Have You ever managed a Company, or owned Your own business?


----------



## arnie

yes I run the farm now (just jokin ) but for a while my brother n I ran a road construction company we did most every thing except the office work if we had the energy we had then ,and the wisdom we have now we may have been in the big bucks .but we were only hourly employies glad to have a good paying job . 
It has finnaly stoped raining and being winter ; i'v got all the plowing done for the cane patch ,and gardens . there are new baby pups.rabbits and chicks ,I am glad I timed the cows and goats breeding so as not to have then birthing during the coldest weather and they are ready to drop any day now . the late winter cold spell has kept the fruit trees from blooming out early to get frosted so I have high hopes that there will be plenty of fruit this year . I have two fruit trees to plant now as I try to plant a couple every year ; Do you try to plant a fruit tree every year ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did. Either a fruit tree or a fruiting vine. 

What "word" makes you laugh out loud when it's spoken?
((example, my oldest child, who is meek and gentle as they come, said the word "twerk" and I laughed so loud everyone in the restaurant turned and looked at me))


----------



## Bret

Strategery--from SNL. I am goofy when I say it.

Arnie, good pictures. I want to dip my hands in that dirt and inhale until I pass out and then wake up in it. What a spot you have carved out there. The center of the universe. Just ask the chickens where they would rather be.

Will you have to work on Good Friday?


----------



## CMG_CEO

Ahh, got it - most hated vegetable: I don't really hate any veggies, but I really hate capers, which are apparently pickled flower buds, which I just learned by googling it. 



reneedarley said:


> Hyatt, it took me a while too work this game out too.
> Don't be so logical
> I will answer SolarGeek's question " What is your most hated vegetable?"
> I have no hated vegetable except the expensive ones.
> Then I ask a question.
> Are you vegetarian?
> The next person (who is then below me) answers and keeps the ball rolling.


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Work on Good Friday*

Do You plan on dressing up for Easter?




My Sister was like a 'wolverine' when we were kids! (Fran and I,Easter 1967)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Terri in WV said:


> How about another round since we have a few new folks stopping in?
> 
> For those that aren't familiar with it, answer the question that the person above you asked and then post a question for the next person to answer.
> 
> So....
> 
> What is one thing that you want to accomplish next year?


Hey Hyatt*, You need to ask a question, after You answer the person above*, You'll get it*


----------



## reneedarley

Do You plan on dressing up for Easter?
I rarely dress up unless I am demonstrating spinning.
Normally I spin at an event on Thursday but I am getting too busy with the lambing season so this year I will stay at home.
On Monday I am meeting a politician with other volunteers to discuss the refugee programme in S.P.A. Sparsely Populated Areas (that
means us) so I will be dressed to kill:duel: :happy:
Tonight I have heard there is a wolf in our forests. It has attacked the Sami reindeer so they have been given a license shoot it. Are there wolves in your area and are you allowed to shoot them?


----------



## arnie

there are not any wolves in my area , but we do have couytes ,bears ,and cougars to worry about ;the rules as far as shootin em is if they are in the act of destroying livestock its ok cyotes are good to shoot any time . in America there is a Disney movie like attitude when it comes to eleminateing varmits and feral dogs even if they are damaging livestock . so most farmers use the unwritten law of take care of them and say nothing to avoid problems .I haven't had any problems since I got my farm dog I can even raise sweet corn without being robbed by **** .
when I was a teen there were not many **** or deer here if a hunter caught one they had bragging rights but nowadays they are every where . have you noticed any big changes in the wildlife population in your lifetime


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes.
I see more deer and coyote now than ever......

What's your big plan for the day?


----------



## reneedarley

Earmarking lambs and moving them with their mothers from the maternity ward to the kindergarten. Alone, it was difficult to get photos - but I found a way:happy:








Are there nature phenomena which make you "explosive" happy?
I cannot get enough of skies - so magnificent, yet so soothing


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes*, a 'sunny' day, can really put a smile on my face*.

Do You go to a barber, or a beautician/hairstylist, to get groomed?


----------



## reneedarley

Yes, I remember, I did go to the hairdressers once in 2003. Oh and we were once bored at a show so my friends made me up. But I couldn't stand the smell so I had to wash it all off straight away.
What is the longest your hair has been?. Mine is not so long because it is very curly.


----------



## arnie

almost shoulder in the mid 70s , I went to a local barber ( yes one with a striped pole in front and years old fishing magizens to read ) and got scalped on Tuesday . it is traditional to plant potatoes on good Friday ( though I don't know why ) but i'm hopeing to get some in the ground today and will plant more tommaro if the rain misses me . are there any traditional planting days where your at that you try to hit? like when the oak trees begin to sprout leaves plant corn . ( tom I think we had that same tv n" Hi fi" when I was young ; I remember mom playing fats domino records for us )


----------



## Twp.Tom

Memorial Day, is our 'last frost' date in Northern Ohio, Arnie.*- (My Mom probably had the same record's-Fat's,The Platter's, Elvis...; I remember waiting for the black and white TV's tubes to warm up, before the picture came up*)

Ford,Chevy,Dodge, Imports...., what would You choose? (Ford, pick-up here*)


----------



## sustainabilly

As far as a newer vehicle, I really liked my 2007 Chevy Colorado, crew cab. Only downside was, it was not 4WD. For older trucks ('80 -'95) give me a Ranger every time. I know they're a smaller truck, but they're stout! I've seen Rangers (2WD, mind you) that brought in a ton of stone to my rock yard everyday, day in day out. 

I've had a few 70's era Chevys, and they were very reliable work-a-day trucks. But they were all 2WD. For down home, can't beat it with a stick 4WD, my money's on a Ford.

If you're a gardener, what's your nemesis veggie? What one garden crop have you tried and tried to grow, yet it still doesn't do well for you?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Green Peppers......Oy Vey!!!

What could you grow with your brain tied behind your back??


----------



## arnie

potatoes n green beans I have my ups n downs with everything else but seems these never let me down . brought home a new pig today just seems I gotta raise my own or i'll lose my statice as a homesteader . are you gonna raise some of your own meat this year ? (ford truck preferred but Theres a older chevy here as well , i'v noticed all the newer chevys frames are rusting in two around here )


----------



## reneedarley

That piglet is soooo cute.
I raise sheep and eat surplus hens, cockbirds. I have a bull calf which I hope to use for breeding but if he gets difficult to handle he has a one way ticket. I have fjÃ¤llnÃ¤ra cows- a rare breed with less than 200 individuals so we are encouraged to use our own bulls and swop around instead of A.I. if possible.
Do you raise a rare breed or do you consider yourself a rare breed?:indif:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

While I am not raising any 'rare breeds' right now*, I have heard the term,'strange bird', now and then-It may have been in reference to me? lol*

How would You like Your eggs done for breakfast?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Double post?


----------



## reneedarley

Sorry, you didn't get over it time to serve it. I eat a fried or scrambled egg later
in the day after my first round of feeding the livestock.
Do you eat more eggs at Easter? I eat less as all the summer house owners want to buy local eggs


----------



## Twp.Tom

My old hens are up to 6 eggs a day now!, when they start laying more, I begin to eat more*

Have You ever gone on an 'Easter egg' hunt?, Or do you hide them for Your children, or Grandchildren?


----------



## LT2108

Every year we hide them for my daughter, nieces and nephew 

Do you ever join in, in the Easter egg hunt?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I do not celebrate easter.....

What will you do today??


----------



## arnie

i'm gonna make the rounds among friends n kin and give eggs away I don't want to waste time counting them but I'll guess 250 in the last few days of course I haveto stop at the trade day that going on in the little goast town on my way . that lil pig is the friendliest one i'v had in many years begging to be scratched behind the ears . a couple ladys are already threatning to defriend me if think of eating her . after a couple rainy days I had to put gardening on hold but as I look at all the plants n seeds and wish the were In the ground i'm glad the weather man is calling for a few dry days ahead . Do you often blame the TV weather man for bad weather ?


----------



## LT2108

No, weatherman is the only job you can always be wrong at, and still have a job 

Are you ready for summer ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh heck yeah!!!

What amazing thing happened to you today?


----------



## LT2108

I woke up 

What amazing thing happened to you today?


----------



## reneedarley

Ã woke up this morning at 5.30, looked out of the window and saw this lamb pop out of it's mother and slither down the slope. Now that a was a real lucky lamb as it was -16 C last night.








Traditional Easter decorations? Here it is coloured feathers on twigs.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Today I realized how blessed I am to have the 3 children I have. 
How truly, amazingly blessed I am.

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Solar Geek

Went to Easter Vigil last night. This song is performed by the Women's choir alone at our old church only once a year- last night! Here is a version of it. NOT A DRY EYE IN THE PLACE.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C81Gam5izNA#t=16[/ame]



Roasting Vegetables for Easter Dinner at 1 pm (hour drive away); meeting my beautiful girls and their fiance and DH (1 married; 1 engaged) at MACHINE SHED - great restaurant! for Brunch 1st.

Took MIL, FIL and, girls/guys out to Maggiano's last night for dinner! Had $20 off coupon that helped. 

He is risen!
WHAT ARE YOU AND YOURS DOING TODAY?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My son stayed at college...
My oldest is working.
My youngest is hanging out with friends.
I'll probably pay bills and clean the apartment, do laundry, take the dogs for a walk!

Do you wear jewelry?


----------



## arnie

sunday morning it seems like a special breakfast is in order preticulary on the family holidays . Sparkly neclaces rings or ear bobbles ? heck no , never thought much of Mr T or Diesired to be a pirate ; I always seemed to have a talent at destroying wrist watches , i'v always admired the big old railroad pocket watches but mine has such sentimental value it very rarely gets worn . this said and on a job of being out side raceing the clock I can usally get a pretty accurate guess on the time . now time is more in tune with nature spring, fall ,day or night . do you have a reputation for being early ,or late ?


----------



## whistech

Arnie, I guess I have a rep for being early. I cannot stand to be late for anything. That is a fine looking breakfast you have. Did you have a Blessed Easter?


----------



## LT2108

Unfortunately, I had to put down my beloved friend and partner RIP Tyson 

Are we ready for another week?


----------



## reneedarley

Oh I am so sorry about Tyson, if he is the dog in your logo, he looks a handsome good friend. 
My week starts a few hours before yours and this one was tough. Five o,clock- the pesky fox took a lamb but there was another fine lamb in another barn. Baking sour dough bread and mixing houmous for a lunch time meeting with our voluntaries and our refugees and a member of parliament. Our voluntary Teacher wrote to him complaining about the system and he came to visit. I know Sweden has a small population but even so we were impressed that he made the time. By the end of the week I hope to begin shearing sheep as the snow is melting rapidly.
Any unusual events in your calender this week?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Unusual? Yes, I worked Monday night, I will work Sunday night, and I work two doubles this week! ((Hate it when someone gets fired then their friend quits!!))

What are you doing for YOU this week?


ETA: Glock, sorry to hear about your partner. :-(


----------



## whistech

I guess planting my little garden is what I am doing for me this week. I usually get it done a little earlier than this but I think everything will still do OK.

What activity do you enjoy doing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I'm kinetic......so I am game for just about anything that keeps me moving!!

Do you ever get a 'gut' feeling, ignore it, and later look back and realize; Your gut was right?


----------



## arnie

All the time ; then I tell myself "well I knew better " lots of those old sayings ,old wives tales ,and all trueisms . ave been around for so long for a reason the one that gets me the most is " if it looks to good to be true it prably is . its finnaly drying up here to plant frost tolerant plants, and seeds; so I gotta get on the go . but if you want to try in figger out something think about this . will a one legged duck swim in a circle ? hope every one has a great Monday !!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

I did not know that one Arnie, so I had to google it, and this is what I found*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqDwER9QQwQ[/ame]
How hot does it have to be, before You 'kick You're shoes off', and go barefootin'?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Now. 60's. Won't be barefootin' until August......where I live now, they put fertilizer on the grass :-(

How warm does it have to be before you drop a line in the water?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon Homesteaders!
Well Laura, the first day that the ice was off the pond, I went out to cast!, Fishing season is heating up here in Ohio*, soon We'll be having fish fry's, and campfires!

Do You plan on camping anytime soon?


----------



## arnie

not really bu. .t when my sister visited her husband commented that living on the farm was like full time camping . there are babys every where here on the farm now chicks are chirping in the incubator popping from there shells ; my goat has freshened, homeing pigeons are nesting there are 3 new calves this week now if it would stop raining long enough to put out the garden things will be in full spring time mode . with the late winter blast of cold weather the peach trees are just now leaveing and the apple trees are blooming lets hope the frosts are over .and that deep snow was a blessing in dicsise . and the silver lineing from all these clouds will be a bountiful fruit supply . Are the fruit trees blooming where you are at ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes!! The magnolia's and dogwoods are bloomin' and 90% of the trees have buds that are ready to burst into leaves!! Ahhhhh Spring! Praise the Lord!!

When was the last time you went to the range?


----------



## arnie

many years ago I went with a buddy while livin in the city . no need for a range here so far out in the country I doupt even my closet neighbor could hear a shot go off . we learned to shoot as children and were inspired not to waste bullits by being not very rich not much need to practice much now as long as I can hit a murdering varmit or snake i'm happy, and with the farm dogs on duty I haven't done that in over a year , shooting matches are popular in this area where they shoot targets to win prizes with both shotguns and rifles (like in the sgt York movie ) I have attended these before and actually went into a shoot off almost winning a ham once but my luck ran out . have you ever been to a shooting match ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not really. 
My daughter did "shotgun" in 4-H and they had a 'family' day, where you could shoot a variety of weapons, including a bow!

Will your April Showers produce many May flowers?


----------



## reneedarley

Our April showers are snow, but yes, we do get May flowers. I can just peek the daffodil leaves.
Are there many wild flowers around your house?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon*
Yes the wildflowers are poppin' here*, had two nice 70 degree days in a row.


Do You enjoy mushroom hunting?


----------



## arnie

no but a lot of local people show up in my woods looking for Morel mushrooms ( they call them dry land fish ) this time of year as do turkey hunters . I had a humming bird show up today , Do you have a Humming bird feeder in your yard ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Singletree*

Yes Arnie, I put out my 3 hummingbird feeders, filled with the red nectar, sometime in mid-May. I also try and have a big hanging red basket for them. Red is one of my favorite colors, and they tend to be attracted to the red lanterns on my porch too*

What is(are) Your favorite summer flower('s)?


----------



## arnie

after the blooms of spring on the apple, peach trees to sit and watch the honey bees working these or the popular n locust trees is like a spring toninc. then comes the rose bushes ,that were planted generations ago on the little farms .I can see where these homeplaces were at when the dafidils and gladiolas return even long after the house n barn are gone ,but the wild honeysuckle that smells so good growing along the road side , or the big blooms on the pumkin vines , all are favorite of mine it is hard to pick just one . often its not the thing but the memorys awakened by them that I enjoy .. A while back a young lady asked if wasn't afraid living in the old holler said to be haunted by the ghoast on these long empty homesteads . I could only think to answer that I wish they would visit as they were all friendly helpful people . do you belive that places can be haunted ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Absolutely. I work in one. I have lived in one.
Absolutely.

Name one positive thing you will do today?


----------



## arnie

training a new mother goat to milk ; I thought I was in for a battle ..but she gave me very little trouble . have you ever thought of trying to live totally on what you have grown or raised and not go to the grocery store for awhile ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I was moving in that direction when life took a 'hard left'!! 
I'll get back there one day; oh yes I will!!

If you had to watch 1 hour of TV, what would you watch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!
I would watch the Cleveland Cavaliers, sweep the Celtics, in game 4!

What is Your favorite sports team?


----------



## arnie

Da Cubs of course . Do you think you could live in a forien country ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning*

Yes, I believe that I could live anywhere. I am very adaptable. There are some war torn regions that I would rather not live in. I think contentment/happiness, comes from inside, not where You are. That said, I do prefer rural areas, as opposed to city life.*

What is your ethnicity ? (Croatian/German ,here*)


----------



## LT2108

Irish/German 

And next?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

German Irish.....

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## LT2108

2 Pair of shoes, one pair of tactical work boots

You?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6 or 7 (including flip flops and winter boots)

When is the last time you 'dressed up' to go out to dinner?


----------



## reneedarley

Dressed up ? Hmm. I eat out once a year in Copenhagen with friends when I am at the winter market so I have my "work clothes " on.








But today the snow has nearly gone and I am repairing fences so it is other work clothes ;-)
What are you doing today?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Busy day......cleaning, banking, bill paying, digging in storage, list making, and I may go to an antique store up the road. I am looking for an Opal ring.

You?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning ST!

I am going to spend the day outdoors, garden beds are composted/tilled,going to play in the dirt,in preparation of the growing season!-Beautiful Spring Morn here!

Have You ever made ice cream,Do You have a favorite flavor?


----------



## arnie

I sure have ; I as a kitchen gadget addict even have a self freezing icecream machine that you dump the ingredints in and in 20 mins you have a quart . its hard to pick a favorite but peach or cholacte or strawberry or banana ; are you a fan of kitchen gadgets like the bread machine or electric butter churn or are you more of a pureist ?


----------



## reneedarley

I would never want to make bread in a machine, otherwise I use old machines because I cannot afford new ones. Here is a friend trying out my butter churn.
























Nothing edible in my garden yet, though I should soon be able to forage some nettles. How about with you?


----------



## arnie

yes Mamm I like that churn i'v seen them for sale as antquies to expencive for me . I love useing my older things as they were intended my old electric churn was made in the 1940s replaceing the dasher in the old glazed cermac jar that is no telling how old . my bread maker is newer but from a flea market , as I look around all my things are hand me downs or second hand some things were really made to last and the best bread is made by hand . the local foragers have been in my woods gathering morel mushrooms, ramps , fiddle heads ,and water cress from the springs . i'v got lettice and green onions ready to eat and some potatos pokeing out of the soil . my ducks were haphazaredly droping eggs around so I put a few under a setting hen and she is now walking around with her ducklings and it hasn't frosted in a week i'll be transplanting tomatoes intothe garden this week as well . I sure am glad that the grass is growing and I no longer have to put out hay for the cows and plow horse . can you where your at just leave the livestock on pasture to grow fat on there own or do you have to fee them ear round


----------



## reneedarley

I have to feed over the winter for about 7 months. When I came to the village most of the pastures had not been grazed for 20 to 50 years so the grazing is very poor but slowly improvingÂ´. A it is a 200 mile round trip to the slaughter house I do not take fattening up my animals seriously. If I tried to fatten them I would loose even more money through buying concentrates!
The money I do make is through selling wool, yarn and skins from the sheep. The cows are a slightly better business as I get milk and a good calf.
Do you have livestock? A business? a hobby? or a combination?


----------



## sisterpine

A bit of each actually. I think most folks do these days. Have goats/chickens/peafowl/cats/dogs; a small business making stone cabinet knobs and for hobbies I garden/ read/build/paint stuff.

How old were you when you realized you were a homesteader type person?


----------



## arnie

guess I always knew it comeing from a farming family and enjoying gardening and husbandry so much ; but lifes roads twisted and earning a living kept me away till I was 50 . but in my mid 20s I started to work twards my goal of owning my own place with the old family farm . did you make a big change in your lifestile to become a homesteader ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I did....but it was a gradual shift.

If money was no object, and you could do whatever you wanted for one year, what would that be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon Homesteaders***

Oh, that's an easy one...., I would be one giant, Social program, I would give aid and help to the elderly, children, and anyone else who would help me, help others***, I would just give,give,give!!!

Do You enjoy helping the unfortunate?


----------



## reneedarley

At the moment, and for a long time to come, we are kept busy with refugees. There are 82 of them in our parish and we are otherwise 190 parishioners . 
Here they have invited us to their asylum to celebrate Easter.








And back to the weather. Snow here today. And at your place?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning!

We have had 3, near 90 degree days in a row here in N.Ohio-record heat for early May. Shorts,bare feet, and sleeveless shirts, have been my attire*.

Where do You go for peace, and quiet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I don't! I love the sounds of people!

What are your plans this fine day??


----------



## arnie

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY !!!! to all you blessed moms . igotta run out to the lumber yard for treated boards to make a gate fro my tomato garden ' I finnaly built a horse high ,hog tight ,and tomato eating cow prouf fence round it so I don't have to worry about the electric fence failing again . I put this off for yeas and am sure proud of it now . Are you guilty of pronastication .


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning***

Yes , I am guilty of procrastination ! Things are moving at a fast pace here on my Homestead- lot's of changes* I must make a list, and get on it!, so I don't procrastinate*

What is the farthest distance that You have traveled, to visit/vacation/, or to meet someone?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have never 'met' someone......if you mean someone I 'met' online.

What will you accomplish in the month of May??


----------



## arnie

planting planting planting !!! the goal of growing as much of your own groceries as possable starts now with bigger better gardens . and then trying to keep ahead of the weeds . do you like making pies in cast iron pans ? AND Are you trying to grow something new and differint in your garden this season ?


----------



## AmericanStand

Yes I'm growing space usually I garden in raised beds made from freezers this year I've planted a acre. 
What is the most interesting piece of rope on your place used for ?


----------



## arnie

you made e thinkabout rope and I don't recon theres any I was gonna say on the swing ; where it had the most important job of holding up children as they laphed and twirled about ut it has been replaced with metal chain or the ones used as driving lines on the horse harness for years now replaced with proper leather lines and only used for show with the old horse retired. yet still with all the bailing twine patches around here not qualifying as a rope one has come to mind a peace of nylon rope is on daily duty looped over a post holding apasture gate closed .an inconspicuas spot rarely used or noticed but a nessary and job that needs a trusted strength . do you enjoy using some antquie tools


----------



## reneedarley

I use a lot of antique tools - I suppose most often my spinning equipment.
The coloured wheel is actually the original paint and from 1917








My fiddle drill need restoring and I am looking forward to being able to use it








In fact we use a lot of old equipment in the village I live in.
Here are neighbours cutting the grass verge








Another using his lorry








And another with his motorcycle








I demonstrate spinning at the local museums. Do you often visit museums?


----------



## arnie

the cane mill was made in 1917 as well . I like going to Museums preticulary the living farm ones . would you share a (secret ? ) method you have found to work well in growing a garden favorite ?


----------



## reneedarley

Arnie if I shared it, it wouldn't be a secret anymore:grin: and anyway I have woolly fingers not green ones.
What is your favourite homesteading dessert?
Today I am experimenting with croissant pastry around custard cream, forest raspberry gelÃ¨ with almond flakes.
Twp Tom has graciously volunteered to be the guinea pig:rock:


----------



## arnie

OhH boy I like so many "candy pies cakes n snacks are the things that streach my slacks " but I like southern banana pudding fruit pies and cobblers oh shucks blackberry dumplings too . but as I think about it "ICE CREAM " of most types made fresh by me at home and eatin with friends is THE BEST but I Really Belive its the combination of these things that make it supieor . just as wine is best shared with good company . are you thinking of making some wine this season ?


----------



## Twp.Tom

No Arnie I am not planning on making any, but I sure like the homeade wine. Several of my buddies have got the Red wine down pat! And it sure is good. 

Have You got any picnic,barbeque, or outdoor plans, for the upcoming holiday?


----------



## reneedarley

Work, work, work during July. I am moving my cafÃ¨ down to the local museum and having a small display of some of my spinning wheels.








Tom is travelling back to Ohio today so I guess our holiday is over for this summer:Bawling: 
Are you working through the summer or have you time for a vacation?


----------



## arnie

I'm supposed to be retired to the farm ; soooo its a perminate vacation With the great attractions of repairing tractors ,trucks ; making hay , careing for the livestock , gardening ,and canning ; with plenty of other fun activtys in between :sing: Ever wonder who is the beast of burden and who is the master :cowboy:; ? I have some frends n kin comeing to visit this week so we will share in the fruits of labor and cohost some celibration :hysterical:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Morning Homesteaders!

I have always wondered the same thing Arnie, Your critters sure look as if they have it made!
Do You enjoy working with someone else, on the homestead-striving for a common goal, or would You prefer to do things alone?


----------



## reneedarley

On the homesteading front I have always been a loner -not by choice but by circumstance.
Here in JÃ¤mtland it is high season for the tourists. Do you live in a tourist area?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Believe it or not***, Northern Ohio does have some tourism. Lake Erie probably lures the majority, as fishing is pretty good. There are many Great State Parks. Findlay State park is just down the road a couple of miles, I go there to walk, and ride my bike sometimes*.

We have been having record rainfall this Year in Ohio!, How's the weather in Your neck o' the woods?


----------



## LT2108

Also in Ohio, same whether here, in NE Ohio........ if you were not outside this last Saturday and Sunday, I believe, you missed summer 

How is the weather in your area?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Beautiful. The tree frogs are singing at the tops of their lungs! Low humidity, gentle breeze.

Have you ever mined for gems?


----------



## reneedarley

No, the nearest I have got was the warm summer when I organised an archeological "dig" with the kids in the field next to our house. There had been a house there and we found pottery and tried to match it. That was one great summer holiday. I was born not far from York so history has always been close to my heart.
Made any good finds at the fleamarket? I got this Norwegian jumper dirt cheap yesterday. Then again, I forgot to close the back door of my van and managed to drive over my best spinning wheel, smashing it to smithereens.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Good Afternoon Singletree**

Yeah Renee, I have found lots of cool things at the flea Market. I have found most of my cast iron at flea's*

Who is Your favorite musician/band?




Gosh Renee***, I can't stop thinkin' about You!


----------

